#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم

## اليمامة

*اخوانى الأعزاء ..أهلاً بكم ومرحبا ..



حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم ..
موضوع متجدد معكم إن شاء الله يوميا ..للأحداث التاريخية التى حدثت فى نفس يومنا الميلادى ..أعتبره موضوعا معرفيا وتثقيفيا هاما ..من هذه النوعية الثقافية الخفيفة والمسلية ..ولكنها فى ذات الوقت كافية لأن تستشعر بعض تاريخ وتمسك ما مر من أحداث ..اقرأ معى "حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم " لتستمتع وتحيى مخيلتك سفرا وتخيلا عبر عصور التاريخ المختلفة ..

وسأبدأ إن شاء الله من اليوم ..

تحياتى 
*
ندى

----------


## اليمامة

*24 مــــــــــارس*

*أحداث*

625 - خروج النبي محمد مع أصحابه بعد
عودتهم من غزوة أحد إلى حمراء الأسد.

809 - محمد الأمين يتولى الخلافة بعد وفاة
والده الخليفة هارون الرشيد.

1837 - كندا تمنح الأفارقة حق التصويت.

1882 - المكتشف الألمانيروبرت كوخ يكتشف الميكروب
المسبب لمرض السل.

1907 - الجيش الفرنسي بقيادة الجنرال ليوطي
يدخل إلى مدينة وجدةالمغربية.

1920 - وضع فلسطين تحت الانتداب البريطاني
بعد نهاية الحرب العالمية الأولى.

1923 - قيام النظام الجمهوري في اليونان.

1989 - غرق ناقلة النفطإكسون فالديز قرب سواحل ألاسكا
مما أدى تسرب 40000 طن من النفط الخام على
طول 1700 كم من السواحل ووقوع كارثة بيئية.


1990 - إنشاء الاتحاد الاقتصادي لدول المغرب العربي
لكل من تونسوالجزائروالمغربوموريتانياوليبيا.

2005 - مشبوهون متطرفون يضعون صليب على باب الصخرة
في المسجد الأقصى ويسكبون الخمر الأحمر ويؤدون شعائر مستهجنة.

2008 - انتخاب يوسف رضا جيلاني رئيسًا لوزراء باكستان.

2009 - الموسيقار ياني يطلق ألبومين جديدين في وقت واحد الأول
هو (Yanni VOICES) ويحتوي على 17 مقطوعة
والثاني هو (Yanni Voces) والذي يحتوي على
15 مقطوعة وأغنية جميعها باللغة اللاتينية.

*مواليد*

1924 - فتحي غانم، أديب وروائي مصري.
1938 - نادية الجندي، ممثلة مصرية.
1951 - تومي هيل فايجر، مصمم أزياء أمريكي.
1972 - كريستوف دوغاري لاعب كرة قدمفرنسي.
1974 - أليسن هانيغان، ممثلة أمريكية.
1978 - توماش أويفالوشي، لاعب كرة قدمتشيكي.
راشد الدوسري، لاعب كرة قدمبحريني.
1981 - باتريك كيسنوربو، لاعب كرة قدم أسترالي.

*وفيات*

809 - هارون الرشيد، خليفةعباسي.
1295 - كيخاتو خان، سلطان المغول الإيلخانيين.
1603 - الملكة إليزابيث الأولى، ملكة إنجلترا.
1905 - جول فيرن، كاتب فرنسي.
1921 - فاسيلي سميسلوف، لاعب شطرنجروسي.
1946 - إلكسندر أليخين، لاعب شطرنجروسي ثم فرنسي.

*أعياد ومناسبات*

اليوم العالمي لمرض السل.
عيد العمال في ملبورن.

----------


## اليمامة

أعتذر لكم عن التأخير ..وسأوافيكم بكل المتأخر ..

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

*25 مــــــــــارس*



*أحداث*

818 - اندلاع ثورة أهل الربض في قرطبة ضد الأمير الحكم بن هشام.

1821 - إعلان استقلال اليونان.

1969 - المظاهرات تجبر رئيس باكستانمحمد أيوب خان على الإستقالة.

1972 - منتخب الكويت لكرة القدم يفوز بكأس الخليج
1972 في المملكة العربية السعودية.

1975 - اغتيال ملك السعوديةفيصل بن عبد العزيز آل سعود
في مكتبه على يد ابن أخيه الأمير فيصل بن مساعد،
وولي العهد الأمير خالد بن عبد العزيز يتولى الحكم خلفًا له.

2005 - مسبار هيغنز يحط على تايتان، وهو أول مسبار يحط فيه.


*مواليد*


1911 - جاك روبي، قاتل لي هارفي اوزوالد المتهم الرئيسي بمقتل
الرئيس الأمريكيجون كينيدي.

1913 - محمد حامد أبو النصر، المرشد الرابع لجماعة
الإخوان المسلمون.

1925 - هدى سلطان، فنانة مصرية.

1937 - هيديكاتسو شيباتا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.

1947 - إلتون جون، مغني إنجليزي.

1965 - سارة جيسيكا باركر، ممثلة أمريكية.

1976 - جاي مايكل تاتوم، ممثل أداء صوتي أمريكي.


*وفيات*


1793 - الشيخ أحمد العروسي، الشيخ الحادي عشر
من شيوخ الجامع الأزهر.

1975 - الملك فيصل بن عبد العزيز آل سعود،
ملك المملكة العربية السعودية.


1982 - صالح بن الهادي القرمادي، أديب وعالم لغة تونسي.


*أعياد ومناسبات*


عيد الاستقلال في اليونان.
يوم الحرية في بيلاروسيا.
عيد الأم في سلوفينيا.
عيد البشارة عند المسيحية.

----------


## اليمامة

*26 مــــــــــــارس*


*أحداث*


1091 - سقوط مدينة قرطبة الأندلسية بيد دولة المرابطين.

1804 - وصول الوالي العثماني الثالث لمصر خورشيد باشا
وذلك بعد جلاء الحملة الفرنسية عنها.

1872 - زلزال بقوة 7.8 على مقياس ريختر
في أوينز فالي في كاليفورنيا.

1931 - توقيع معاهدة تعاون بين العراق والأردن.

1945 - قوات الحلفاء تحتل مدينة فرانكفورت الألمانية
وذلك قبيل نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1952 - الفرنسيون يعتقلون أعضاء الحكومة
التونسية وينفونهم إلى جنوبي تونس.

1953 - العالم الأمريكي يوناس سولك يكتشف مصلاً ضد شلل الأطفال.

1954 - الإعلان حل مجلس الثورة العسكري في مصر،
لكن تم الرجوع عن ذلك.

1971 - استقلال بنغلاديش عن باكستان.

1979 - التوقيع على معاهدة السلام المصرية الإسرائيلية
في واشنطن العاصمة وذلك تحت إشراف الولايات المتحدة.

1993 - المتأسلمون في الجزائر يغتالون الكاتب والشاعر الطاهر جعوت.

1994 - الكويت تمنع المنقبات من قيادة السيارات.

2007 - تعديل الدستور المصري بتعديلات شملت حذف الإشارات
إلى النظام الاشتراكي للدولة، ووضع الأساس الدستوري لقانون الإرهاب.


*مواليد*


1659 - وليام ولاستون، فيلسوف إنجليزي.
1753 - بنجامن طومبسون، عالم فيزياء بريطاني - أمريكي.
1773 - ناثنييل بوديتش، عالم رياضيات وكاتب.
1868 - الملك فؤاد الأول، ملك مصر.
1899 - جيمس بريانت كننت، عالم كيمياء أمريكي.
1911 - بيرنارد كاتز، عالم فيزياء.
1913 - بول إيردوس، عالم رياضيات هنغاري.
1914 - تنيسي ويليمزمولد، روائي وأديب أمريكي.

1916 - كريستيان أنفينسن، عالم كيمياء أمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1972.

1921 - عبد السلام عارف، رئيس العراق.
1935 - محمود عباس، رئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية.

1940 - جيمس كان، ممثل أمريكي.
نانسي بيلوسي، رئيسة مجلس النواب الأمريكي.

1944 - ديانا روس، مغنية أمريكية.
1950 - مارتن شورت، ممثل أمريكي.
1954 - كازهيكو إينوي، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1982 - ميكل أرتيتا، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.
1983 - عبيد منور، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.


*وفيات*


1827 - لودفيج فان بيتهوفن، موسيقار ألماني.
1902 - سيسل رودز أحد مؤسسي الاستعمار البريطاني في جنوب أفريقيا.
1945 - ديفيد لويد جورج، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1959 - ريموند تشاندلر، كاتب قصص بوليسية أمريكي.
1962 - مارجوري كولتون، مخترع.
1980 - رولان بارت، فيلسوف فرنسي.
1981 - سيريل دين دارلنجتون، عالم بيولوجيا.
1982 - سلطان الأطرش، زعيم درزي سوري.
1984 - أحمد سيكوتوري، رئيس غينيا.
2009 - شوقي شامخ، ممثل مصري.


*أعياد ومناسبات*


عيد الاستقلال في بنغلاديش.

----------


## اليمامة

*27 مـــــــــارس*


أحداث


1713 - إسبانيا توافق على التنازل عن جبل طارق.
1721 - فرنسا وإسبانيا توقعان على معاهدة مدريد.
1802 - عقد معاهدة إمبان بين إنجلترا وفرنسا.
1924 - افتتاح جلسات المجلس التأسيسي في العراق.
1933 - انسحاب اليابان من عضوية عصبة الأمم.
1941 - ثورة في يوغوسلافيا بزعامة جوزيف بروز تيتو.
1953 - نجاح التطعيم بمصل شلل الأطفال في الولايات المتحدة.
1958 - نيكيتا خروشوف يخلف نيكولاي بولجانين في رئاسة الاتحاد السوفيتي.
1964 - زلزال في ألاسكا بقوة 8.4 على مقياس ريختر
أدى إلى مقتل 118 شخص.

1973 - مارلون براندو يرفض تسلم جائزة الأوسكار
بسبب سوء معاملة هوليوود والمجتمع الأمريكي للهنود الحمر.

1977 - اصطدام طائرتي جامبو أمريكية وهولندية في جزر الكناري
ويؤدي إلى مقتل 563 شخصًا.

1979 - اجتماع طارئ لوزراء خارجية الدول العربية في بغداد
وفيه تقرر مقاطعة مصر وتجميد عضويتها في جامعة الدول العربية
وقطع الخطوط الجوية مع القاهرة وذلك إحتجاجًا على معاهدة السلام
التي وقعها الرئيس المصري محمد أنور السادات مع إسرائيل.

1995 - المتأسلمون في الجزائر يغتالون مدير تحرير
صحيفة المجاهد محمد عبد الرحمن.

1996 - تعيين الشيخ محمد سيد طنطاوي شيخًا للأزهر.

1998 - إدراج عقار فياغرا من ضمن الأدوية الصالحة للاستعمال الآدمي
من قبل هيئة العقاقير والأطعمة الأمريكية.

2001 - الولايات المتحدة تستخدم حق الفيتو ضد قرار لمجلس الأمن
يدعو لإرسال مراقبين دوليين لحماية الفلسطينيين،
وكان سببها للرفض أن القرار غير متوازن وغير قابل للتطبيق.


2002 - ولي عهد السعودية الأمير عبد الله بن عبد العزيز يعلن في القمة العربية
في بيروت عن مبادرة للسلام بين العرب والإسرائيليين تقضي باعتراف كل
الدول العربية بإسرائيل شرط انسحابها من
الأراضي المحتلة حتى حدود 4 يونيو.


الولايات المتحدة تدرج كتائب شهداء الأقصى في
اللائحة الأمريكية للمنظمات الإرهابية.

2009 - ملك السعودية عبد الله بن عبد العزيز يعين وزير الداخلية الأمير
نايف بن عبد العزيز آل سعود نائبًا ثاني لرئيس
مجلس الوزراء بالإضافة لمنصبه.


*مواليد*


1765 - فرانز أكزافير بادير، فيلسوف ألماني.
1780 - أوغوست كريل، مخترع وعالم رياضيات ألماني.
1785 - الملك لويس السابع عشر، ملك فرنسا.

1809 - جورج أوجين هوسمان، خبير بالتخطيط المدني أعاد تخطيط مدينة
باريس في عهد الإمبراطور نابليون الثالث.

1845 - فيلهلم كونراد رونتغن، عالم فيزياء ألماني حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1901.

1847 - أوتو فالاخ، عالم كيمياء ألماني حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1910.

1857 - كارل بيرسون، عالم رياضيات إنجليزي.
1871 - هنريك مان، كاتب روائي ألماني.

1901 - إيساكو ساتو، رئيس وزراء اليابان حاصل على
جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1974.

1912 - جيمس كالاهان، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1950 - أنتون أوندروس، لاعب كرة قدم تشيكوسلوفاكي.
1963 - كوينتن تارانتينو، ممثل ومخرج أمريكي.
1964 - باسكال مشعلاني، مغنية لبنانية.
1970 - ماريا كاري، مغنية أمريكية.
إليزابيث ميتشيل، ممثلة أمريكية.
1992 - مارك مونيسا، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.
ملاك الصراف، ممثلة كويتية.


*وفيات*


1065 - علي بن إسماعيل، عالم لغويات أندلسي.
1211 - سانشو الأول، ملك البرتغال.
1625 - جيمس الأول، ملك إنجلترا.
1850 - وليام بير، فلكي ألماني.
1894 - فيرني كاميرون، مكتشف إنجليزي.
1910 - ألكسندر أيمانويل أغاسيز، عالم أمريكي في الطبيعة.
1918 - هنري آدمز، مؤرخ أمريكي.
1925 - كارل نيومان، عالم رياضيات وفيزياء ألماني.
1931 - أرنولد بينيت، كاتب روائي.
1938 - لويس وليام ستيرن، فيلسوف أمريكي من أصل ألماني.
1968 - يوري جاجارين، رجل فضاء سوفيتي، وهو أول إنسان
في العالم يسافر إلى الفضاء الكوني.

2003 - محمد توفيق، ممثل مصري.
2005 - أحمد زكي، ممثل مصري.
2006 - خالد النفيسي، ممثل كويتي.


*أعياد ومناسبات*


يوم النصر في أنغولا.

----------


## اليمامة

*28 مـــــارس*


*أحداث*


1853 - اندلاع حرب القرم بين روسيا من جهة
والدولة العثمانية وفرنسا وبريطانيا وسردينيا من جهة أخرى.

1941 - الحكم على المناضل الجزائري مصالي الحاج بالسجن 16 عامًا
وبالنفي 20 عامًا بعد السجن من من قبل محكمة عسكرية فرنسية.

1953 - ليبيا تنضم لجامعة الدول العربية.

1962 - انقلاب عسكري في سوريا بقيادة عبد الكريم النحلاوي
ضد حكومة معروف الدواليبي.

1970 - طرد القوات البريطانية وإجلاء قواعدها في ليبيا
منذ دخولها البلاد بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1984 - منتخب العراق لكرة القدم يفوز بكأس الخليج 1984 المقامة في عُمان.

1998 - البرلمان السوداني يقر الدستور.

2005 - إصابة سبعة مقدسيين بعد الإعتداء عليهم بالضرب من قبل مستوطنين
تدفقوا على البلدة القديمة في القدس بذريعة احتفالهم بعيد المساخر لدى
اليهود وقاموا بأعمال عربدة وإعتداءات على المواطنين وممتلكاتهم.

2006 - إجراء انتخابات الكنيست السابع عشر، والشرطة الإسرائيلية في القدس
تغلق المسجد الأقصى وتمنع المصلين المسلمين من أداء صلواتهم فيه بحجة
الخوف من التوتر الذي يمكن أن ينجم بين المسلمين واليهود في هذا اليوم.

2009 - اغتيال القائد الشيشاني سليم ياماداييف في دبي.


*مواليد*


1868 - مكسيم غوركي، أديب روسي.
1953 - أحمد فتفت، طبيب وسياسي لبناني.
1969 - رودني أتكينس، مغني أمريكي.
1974 - دايسكي كيشيو، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1975 - إيفان هيليغيرا، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.
1981 - جوليا ستايلس، ممثلة أمريكية.
1986 - ليدي غاغا، مغنية أمريكية.


*وفيات*


1683 - يا أويا أوشيتشي، فتاة يابانية أعدمت حرقًا بسبب إشعال حرائق.
1976 - علي أمين، صحافي مصري ومؤسس جريدة أخبار اليوم المصرية.
1978 - وديع حداد، قيادي في الجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين.
1994 - أوجين يونيسكو، أديب وكاتب مسرحي فرنسي.
2009 - سليم ياماداييف، قائد عسكري شيشاني.


*أعياد ومناسبات*


عيد المعلم في التشيك وسلوفاكيا

----------


## اليمامة

* 29 مــــــــارس*


*أحداث*


1430 – الجيش العثماني بقيادة مراد الثاني يقتحم مدينة سالونيك.

1830 - ملك إسبانيا فرديناند السابع يصدر قانوناً يسمح فيه للنساء بوراثة العرش.

1921 - سعد زغلول ورفاقة يعودون من المنفى إلى القاهرة.

1945 - الجيش الأمريكي يستولي على مدينة فرانكفورت
وذلك خلال تقدمة إلى الشرق بالحرب العالمية الثانية.

1964 - ملك السعودية سعود بن عبد العزيز آل سعود يسلم السلطة
لأخيه وولي عهده الأمير فيصل بن عبد العزيز ويظل ملكًا اسميًا.

1967 - فرنسا تدشن أول غواصة نووية لها.

1973 - الولايات المتحدة تنسحب من فيتنام بعد أن فقدت
نحو 50000 من جنودها.

1974 - منتخب الكويت لكرة القدم يفوز بكأس الخليج 1974 المقامة في الكويت.

1983 - هلموت كول يصبح مستشارًا لألمانيا الغربية.

1984 - انهيار الدرج المؤدي إلى مدخل المجلس الإسلامي الأعلى،
حيث إكتشفت ثغرة طولها ثلاثة أمتار وعرضها متران وعمقها أكثر من عشرة أمتار
تؤدي إلى نفق طويل شقته دائرة الآثار الإسرائيلية بمحاذاه السور الغربي الخارجي
للمسجد الأقصى وتمتد من باب المغاربة حتى باب المجلس الذي يضم مكاتب
دائرة الأوقاف العامة مما هدد عمارة المجلس بالسقوط.


2003 - تعرض مجمع سوق شرق التجاري في مدينة الكويت لإعتداء
صاروخي عراقي وذلك أثناء حرب الخليج الثالثة، ولم يؤدي الحادث
إلى وقوع ضحايا وإقتصرت الأضرار على الماديات فقط.


2008 - انعقاد القمة العربية الدورية في دمشق وسط تخفيض 9 دول
لمستوى تمثيلها بالقمة ومقاطعة لبنان.


*مواليد*


1929 - محمد بن صالح العثيمين، رجل دين سعودي.
1942 - كينيتشي أوغاتا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1943 - جون ميجور، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1957 - كرستوفر لامبيرت، ممثل فرنسي.
1968 - يوسكي كورودا، كاتب نصوص أنمي ياباني.
1970 - كلاوديو كاسابا، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.
1972 - روي كوستا، لاعب كرة قدم برتغالي.
جونيتشي سوابي، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1974 - يومي ماتسوزاوا، مغنية يابانية.
1980 - الأمير حمزة بن الحسين، ولي عهد الأردن السابق.


*وفيات*


2005 - جوني كوكران، أحد محاميي الدفاع لأو جاي سيمبسون
بعد اتهامه بمقتل زوجته وعشيقها.

2006 - سلفادور إيليزوندو، روائي مكسيكي.
2009 - موريس جار، موسيقي فرنسي.


*أعياد ومناسبات*


عيد الشباب في تايوان.

----------


## zizoYAzizo

والله فكره الموضوع جميله تسلم ايدك بجد عليه بس لما يجى يوم 6 يوليو 1985 ابقى اكتبى فى حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم مولد زيزو  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم ايدك اليمامة 
كان نفسي في موضوع زي ده من زمان فعلا 

 :y:  :y:  :y:  :y: 
 :4:

----------


## the_chemist

فكرة رائعة وموسوعة جميلة في المنتدى

ربنا يوفقك 

وربنا ييسر وأحاول المشاركة

صباحك جميل وفل وياسمين

----------


## سوما

موضوع جميل يا ندى ,,, يسلم ايديك .. :f2: 
وأن شاء الله يفيد الجميع ويبقى مرجع جميل ومتجدد ... تحياتى  :xmas 9:

----------


## اليمامة

> والله فكره الموضوع جميله تسلم ايدك بجد عليه بس لما يجى يوم 6 يوليو 1985 ابقى اكتبى فى حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم مولد زيزو


أهلا يا زيزو ..
بشكرك على تشجيعك وتواصلك الجميل ..
الحمد لله ان الفكرة عجبتك ..وانت بتقول فيها 
طبعا خطر فى بالى انى أعمل إضافة تواريخ الميلاد للأعضاء ..بس لو أنا عرفاها ..كان هيبقى سجل لطيف ولمحة جميلة ..
وشوف انت..بجد لو تعرف تواريخ ميلاد اى حد ..ابقى تعالى نزله فى يومه ..
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> تسلم ايدك اليمامة 
> كان نفسي في موضوع زي ده من زمان فعلا


أهلا بيك يا ابن البلد
تصور أنا كمان من زمان والفكرة بتلح عليا ..والحمد لله ان ربنا شاء وجاء موعدها 
الموضوع دا مهم جدا..ولو احنا قرأناه بشوية تركيز بجد هانحقق إستفادة معرفية وتاريخية كبيرة منه..وياريت دا يكون هدفنا ..اننا نطور من معرفتنا واحساسنا بتاريخنا 
بشكرك قوى على تقديرك..
مع تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> فكرة رائعة وموسوعة جميلة في المنتدى
> 
> ربنا يوفقك 
> 
> وربنا ييسر وأحاول المشاركة
> 
> صباحك جميل وفل وياسمين


أبو أمنية هنا ..
يا مرحبا يا مرحبا ..نورك غطا على التواريخ كلها ..
الحمد لله انها طلعت فكرة حلوة يا أبو أمنية ..
وزى مانتا قلت ممكن جدا تبقى موسوعة فى عقولنا ..
دى ثقافة ممتدة ..وطبعا الأحداث موجودة أكتر من المعروض ..
يعنى الموضوع ممكن يتعمل فىكل سنة ويكون جديد ..أو نضيف مع بعضنا هنا فيه
شىء يسعدنى طبعا هى مشاركتك ..
سأنتظر بالتأكيد
تقبل تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> موضوع جميل يا ندى ,,, يسلم ايديك ..
> وأن شاء الله يفيد الجميع ويبقى مرجع جميل ومتجدد ... تحياتى


انتى الأجمل دايما يا وسام ..بتشجيعك وروحك الحلوة ..
أتمنى فعلا انه يحقق الإفادة المرجوة بكل ما يحمله من معرفة وتشويق وامتاع
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

* 30 مــــــــارس*


*أحداث*


818 - رحيل آلاف الأندلسيين من قرطبة بعد فشل ثورتهم ضد حكم الأمير
الحكم بن هشام الذي بطش بالثوار وهدم منازلهم وشردهم في الأندلس
فاتجهت جماعة منهم تبلغ ما يقارب 15 ألف إلى مصر ثم ما لبثوا أن غادروها
إلى جزيرة أقريطش سنة 212 هـ وأسسوا بها دولة صغيرة استمرت
زهاء قرن وثلث.

1807 - وصول الحملة الإنجليزية بقيادة فريزر إلى رشيد.

1814 - بريطانيا تدخل مع بقية الدول الحليفة إلى باريس
بعد هزيمة نابليون بونابرت.

1842 - الطبيب الأمريكي كراوفورد لونغ يستعمل المخدر
في العمليات الجراحية لأول مرة.

1856 - عقد معاهدة صلح أنهت حرب القرم بين روسيا من جهة
وإنجلترا وفرنسا والدولة العثمانية من جهة أخرى.

1858 - عزل السلطان بهادر شاه عن الحكم في الهند، وكان آخر سلاطين
الدولة الإسلامية التي حكمت الهند وبعزله انتهى الحكم الإسلامي
في الهند بعد أن استمر فيها ثمانية قرون ونصف قرن.

1867 - أمريكا تشتري ولاية ألاسكا من روسيا بمبلغ 2.7 مليون دولار،
وتمت إجراءات نقل الملكية في 18 أكتوبر من العام نفسه.

1870 - إجراء تعديل في الدستور الأمريكي منح بموجبه
الرجل الأسود حق التصويت.

1889 - انتهاء بناء برج إيفل في العاصمة الفرنسية باريس.

1907 – بدء إنتاج الطائرات في أول مصنع في فرنسا أسسه
الإخوان غابريال وشارل فوازان في عام 1906.

1912 – ملك المغرب مولاي يوسف يعترف بالحماية الفرنسية على بلاده.

1930 – الجنرال الإيطالي جرانسياني يصل إلى ليبيا كحاكم عسكري لها.

1937 - اليابان تشكل حكومة جديدة في مدينة نانكينج العاصمة الصينية آنذاك.

1949 - حسني الزعيم يقود أول انقلاب عسكري في سوريا
ضد حكومة شكري القوتلي.

1955 - المملكة المتحدة تنضم إلى حلف بغداد وتوقع معاهدة مع العراق.

1966 - الحكومة الفرنسية تخطر الولايات المتحدة بأن القواعد
الأمريكية في فرنسا يجب إغلاقها في غضون 12 شهرًا.

1968 - صدور بيان 30 مارس كوثيقة دستورية في مصر.

1971 - صدور قرار مجلس الوزراء بتحويل جامعة الملك عبد العزيز
الأهلية في السعودية إلى جامعة حكومية.

1972 - الثوار الفيتناميون الشماليون يقومون بهجوم كاسح نحو الجنوب
ضد القوات الأمريكية والقوات الفيتنامية الموالية للولايات المتحدة.

1976 - إنتفاضة فلسطينية داخل الخط الاخضر تؤدي إلى مقتل سته فلسطينيين.

1979 - حوالي مائة في المائة من الإيرانيين يؤيدون في استفتاء إقامة
جمهورية إسلامية في إيران.

1981 - نجاة الرئيس الأمريكي رونالد ريغان من محاولة اغتيال بعد أن أطلق
جون هينكلي جونيور الرصاص عليه وأدى ذلك إلى إصابته في رئته.

1986 - العثور على 2145 قطعة من العملة الإسلامية داخل سور أثري
في مدينة منقبا بأسيوط.

1989 - لدورة العشرين للمجلس الوطني الفلسطيني توافق بالإجماع
على اختيار ياسر عرفات رئيسًا لدولة فلسطين.

الملك فهد بن عبد العزيز والرئيس محمد حسني مبارك يفتتحان
في القاهرة مركز فهد بن عبد العزيز لعلاج القصور الكلوي وجراحته.

1990 - إشتعال حريق متعمد في أكبر مركز إسلامي في
بوسطن بالولايات المتحدة.

1991 - إلغاء التمييز العنصري في جنوب أفريقيا.

1997 - وزراء خارجية الدول العربية يتفقون في القاهرة على تجميد العلاقات
السياسية والتجارية مع حكومة بنيامين نتنياهو في إسرائيل وذلك
ردًا على سياسة الأخيرة في مجال الاستيطان وتهويد القدس العربية.

*مواليد*

1135 - موسى بن ميمون، حاخام يهودي من قرطبة.
1853 - فينسنت فان غوخ، فنان هولندي.
1945 - إيريك كلابتون، مغني إنجليزي.
1957 - بول ريزر، ممثل أمريكي.
1968 - سيلين ديون، مغنية كندية.
1976 - أياكو كاواسمي، ممثلة أداء صوتي يابانية.


*وفيات*


1180 - المستضئ بأمر الله، خليفة عباسي.
1973 - أبو اليقظان، صحفي جزائري ومن رواد الحركة الإصلاحية
بالجزائر، ومن أعلام الإباضية بها.

1977 - عبد الحليم حافظ، مغني مصري.

2002 - الملكه إليزابيث، زوجة الملك جورج السادس ووالدة ملكة
المملكة المتحدة إليزابيث الثانية.
2009 - ناجي جبر، ممثل سوري.


*أعياد ومناسبات*


يوم الأرض الفلسطيني.

----------


## اليمامة

*31  مـــــــارس*


*الأحداث*


1492 - ملكة إسبانياإيزابيلا الأولى تأمر بأن يتحول جميع
رعاياها اليهودوالبالغ عددهم 150 ألف إلى الدين المسيحي
أو أن يرحلوا عن إسبانيا نهائيًا.

1866 - البحرية الملكية الإسبانية تقصف ميناء فالباريسو في تشيلي.

1931 - تعرض مدينة مانغاوا عاصمة نيكاراغوا إلى
زلزال مدمر أدى إلى تدميرها ومصرع 3000 شخص.

1934 - تأسيس الحزب الشيوعي العراقي.

1947 - إعدام مؤسس جمهورية مهابادقاضي محمد.

1962 - انقلاب فاشل في سوريا قاده أحد الزعماء الناصريين في حلب.

1979 - انسحاب آخر جندي بريطاني من جزيرة
مالطا وإعلان استقلال الجزيرة.

2004 - مستوطنون إسرائيليون يستولون على عمارتين في حي سلوان
المحاذي للمسجد الأقصى لتشديد الحصار وتهويد محيط المسجد الأقصى.

2009 - بدأ انسحاب القوات البريطانية رسميًا من العراق
بعد ست سنوات من تواجدها في جنوب العراق.
الحكومة الإسرائيلية برئاسة بنيامين نتنياهو تحوز على ثقة الكنيست.


*مواليد*


1596 - رينيه ديكارت، فيلسوف فرنسي

1914 - أكتافيو باز، أديب مكسيكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1990.

1927 - فلاديمير إليوشن، طيار اختباريروسي.

1943 - كريستوفر واكن، ممثل أمريكي.

1980 - مآيا ساكاموتو، ممثلة أداء صوتي يابانية.


*وفيات*


1727 - إسحاق نيوتن، عالم إنجليزي.

1947 - قاضي محمد، قائد كردي ومؤسس جمهورية مهاباد.

1974 - كارل هوهمان، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدمألماني.

2009 - سلطان الشاعر، ممثل وشاعر إماراتي.


*أعياد ومناسبات*


يوم الجلاء في مالطا.

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> 1492 - ملكة إسبانياإيزابيلا الأولى تأمر بأن يتحول جميع
> رعاياها اليهودوالبالغ عددهم 150 ألف إلى الدين المسيحي
> أو أن يرحلوا عن إسبانيا نهائيًا.



حلوه المعلومه دي ياندي
تنفع نحطها رد كده عند بعض الناس 
هههههه 
استني كده اما اقراها تاني .. 




ياسلام 

معلومه زي الفل 

تسلمي ياندي

----------


## اليمامة

> حلوه المعلومه دي ياندي
> تنفع نحطها رد كده عند بعض الناس 
> هههههه 
> استني كده اما اقراها تاني .. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ياسلام 
> ...


هههههههه
مساء الخير يا محمد ..
هى دى الناس واللا بلاش يا محمد ..ساعة اللزوم !!
واحنا طلبنا أرحم بكتير ..أعدل بكتير ..
فينك يا إيزابيلا ..

----------


## اليمامة

*1 ابر يـــــــل*

*أحداث*



1918- تأسيس سلاح الجو الملكي البريطاني..اعتبارا من 31 مارس 2008 يستخدم سلاح الجو الملكي ما يقارب 850 طائرة ويتضمن 41،440 فرد متدرب. معظم قوات سلاح الجو الملكي تتمركز في بريطانيا ولكن حاليا تنتشر نسبة من قواتها في أنحاء العالم خاصة في العراق وأفغانستان، والشرق الأوسط، والبلقان، وجنوب المحيط الأطلنطي لمساندة القوات المسلحة البريطانية هناك..



1920 - الإعلان عن تأسيس مجلس الشورى الأول في الكويت وهو أول مجلس استشاري في تاريخ الكويت وتكون من 12 عضوًا تم اختيارهم عن طريق التعيين..

1939- الجنرال فرانشيسكو فرانكو يعلن انتهاء الحرب الاهلية الاسبانية التي استمرت ثلاث سنوات.

1941- رشيد عالي الكيلاني وضباط المربع الذهبي المعادون لبريطانيا يطيحون حكومة نوري السعيد في العراق.

[IMG]http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSEq4M9igZO4W8hI_4gqBd2I2sBU0r6m  oxXPnnOH
myXxm9X1jqHkQ&t=1[/IMG]



1948 - حصول جزر فارو على الحكم الذاتي من الدنمارك..جزر فارو أرخبيل يقع في أقصى شمال أوروبا بين البحر النرويجي والمحيط الأطلسي الشمالى في منتصف المسافه بين النرويج وآيسلندا تتبع الجزر التاج الدنماركي منذ عام 1948 وتتمتع بشكل من الحكم الذاتي إذ تدار أغلب أمورها ذاتيا عدا أمور الدفاع عن النفس وبالتالي فهي تقع ضمن حماية الجيش الدنماركي ولها قوه بحرية صغيرة وقوات شرطة محلي..

1955- المنظمة الوطنية للنضال في قبرص (ايوكا) تدشن تمردا ضد الاحتلال البريطاني لقبرص بسلسلة هجمات على مواقع معظمها بريطانية: 148 قتيلا.

1957- كذبة نيسان: هيئة الاذاعة البريطانية تبث برنامجا عن عائلة في سويسرا تزرع شجرا للمعكرونة وتتلقى اتصالات للاستفسار عن هذا "النبات".





1961 - أول إصدار للدينار الكويتي..الدينار الكويتي هو العملة الرسمية لدولة الكويت يصدرها بنك الكويت المركزي حاليا حيث أصدر مجلس النقد الكويتي أول دينار كويتي في الأسواق عام 1960 م خلفاَ للروبية الهندية التي كانت مستخدمة قبله ثم أصدر بنك الكويت المركزي بعد ذلك أربع إصدارات أخر للعملة آخرها عام 1994 م والتي ما زالت قيد الاستخدام حاليا..

1962- كذبة نيسان: محطة التلفزيون الوحيدة في السويد التي تبث بالأبيض والاسود تدعو المشاهدين الى جعل تلفزيوناتهم ملونة بوضع رقاقات من النايلون عليها، والمشاهدون يحاولون.



1972 - اندماج "شركة الخطوط الجوية البريطانية لما وراء البحار" ..و"الخطوط الجوية البريطانية الأوروبية" تحت اسم الخطوط الجوية البريطانية..

1975- كذبة نيسان: برنامج تلفزيوني في استراليا يعلن ان البلاد ستعتمد النظام المتري في القياس لتصبح الساعة تتألف من مئة دقيقة اسم الواحدة منها نتيداي والدقيقة من مئة ثانية (ميليداي) واليوم من عشرين ساعة (ديسيداي).

1976- ستيف جوب وستيف بوزنياك يؤسسان شركة "ابل كمبيوتر".




1982 - طائرة كونكورد التابعة للخطوط الجوية الفرنسية تحلق لآخر مرة..إلى كراكاس وريو دي جانيرو
الكونكورد هي طائرة أسرع من الصوت وكانت أكثر نجاحا من التوبوليف تي يو 144 (وهي الطائرة الأخرى الفائقة لسرعة الصوت التي كانت تستخدم تجاريا لنقل الركاب)..

1986 - انفجار طائرة ركاب أمريكية أثناء رحلتها من اليونان إلى مصر ومصرع أربعة ركاب وإصابة أكثر من مائة آخرين..

1986- اسعار النفط تسجل أدنى مستوى في تاريخها: أقل من عشرة دولارات للبرميل.



1989 - تنصيب ياسر عرفات رئيسًا لدولة فلسطين..ياسر عرفات (24 أغسطس 1929- 11 نوفمبر 2004)..هو سياسي فلسطيني ورمز لحركة النضال الفلسطيني من أجل الاستقلال ..اسمه الحقيقي محمد ياسر عبد الرؤوف عرفات القدوة الحسيني وكنيته "أبو عمار" رئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية المنتخب في عام 1996..ترأس منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية سنة 1969 كثالث شخص يتقلد هذا المنصب منذ تأسيس المنظمة عام 1964 وهو القائد العام لحركة فتح أكبر الحركات داخل المنظمة التي أسسها مع رفاقه عام 1959 كرس معظم أوقاته لقيادة النضال الوطني الفلسطيني مطالباً بحق الشعب الفلسطيني في تقرير مصيره
قاد الكفاح الفلسطيني من عده بلدان عربية بينها الأردن ولبنان وتونس ودخلت قوات المنظمة مع القوات الأردنية في حرب أهلية داخل المدن الأردنية وبعد خروجه من الأردن أسس له قواعد كفاح مسلح في بيروت وجنوب لبنان وأثناء الحرب الأهلية في لبنان إنضم إلى قوى اليسار في مواجهه قوى لبنانية يمينية وخرج من لبنان إلى تونس بعد أن حاصرته القوات الإسرائيلية في بيروت الغربية بعد الإجتياح الإسرائيلي للبنان أهم تحول سياسي في مسيرته حدث عندما قبل بقرار مجلس الأمن الدولي رقم 242 بعد انعقاد مؤتمر مدريد وبعد قبول المنظمة بحل الدولتين دخل في مفاوضات سرية مع الحكومة الإسرائيلية تمخضت عن توقيع اتفاقية أوسلو والتي أرست قواعد سلطة وطنية فلسطينية في الأراضي المحتلة وفتح الطريق أمام المفاوضات الفلسطينية الإسرائيلية على الحل الدائم بعيد توليه السلطة فاز مع إسحاق رابين وشمعون بيريز بجائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1994..

1990- الرئيس العراقي صدام حسين يعلن أن العراق يملك أسلحة كيميائية ومستعد لإحراق نصف اسرائيل، ردا على إدانات الغرب لإعدام الصحافي البريطاني الايراني الأصل فرزاد بازوفت.



1993 - الملكة إليزابيث الثانية تشاهد عرض لسبعون طائرة ..تابعة لسلاح الجو الملكي إحتفالاً بمرور 75 عامًا علي إنشائه..

1998- إسرائيل توافق رسميا على قرار مجلس الامن الدولي 425 بعد عشرين عاما على تبنيه شرط ارفاقه بترتيبات امنية في لبنان.



1998 - افتتاح مبنى الشيخ راشد في مطار دبي الدولي..مطار دبي الدولي ( إياتا: DXB إيكاو: OMDB ) هو مطار دولي يقع في مدينة دبي ثاني أكبر مدينة في الإمارات العربية المتحدة وهو مركز عمليات طيران الإمارات يبعد عن وسط دبي حوالي 2 كم تقريبا وفي خلال سنوات قليلة تحول مطار دبي الدولي من مجرد مهبط جوي على ضفاف الخليج العربي إلى أهم مركز جوي على مستوى الشرق الأوسط وواحد من أفضل عشر مطارات في العالم وأسرعها نمواً وهو يستقطب حاليا أكثر من 115 شركة طيران تغطي أكثر من 135 وجهة حول العالم وتبلغ قدرة المطار الاستيعابية حوالي 60 مليون مسافر سنويا..



2001 - الشرطة اليوغسلافية تلقي القبض على الرئيس السابق سلوبودان ميلوسيفيتش وذلك لإتهامه بإرتكاب جرائم حرب..سلوبودان ميلوسيفيتش ( 20 اغسطس 1941-2006 )كان رئيس صربيا ويوغوسلافيا من الفترة بين 1989 و 1997 ومثل منذ عام 2001 أمام المحكمة الدولية لجرائم الحرب في لاهاي ..

2002- هولندا تعتبر القتل الرحيم قانونيا، أول بلد في العالم يتخذ قرارا من هذا النوع.

2004- غوغل تطلق خدمة بريدها الالكتروني "جيميل".

2007- مئتا طالب ايراني يرشقون السفارة البريطانية في طهران بالحجارة ويلقون عليها مفرقعات متهمين جنودا بريطانيين معتقلين في ايران بدخول المياه الاقليمية الايرانية بصورة غير شرعية.



2009 - كرواتيا وألبانيا تنظمان إلى حلف شمال الأطلسي - الناتو..
منظمة حلف شمال الأطلسي (بالإنجليزية: North Atlantic Treaty Organisation‏) اختصارا "الناتو" (بالإنجليزية: NATO‏) هي منظمة تأسست عام 1949 بناءا علي معاهدة شمال الأطلسي والتي تم التوقيع عليها في واشنطن في 4 ابريل سنة 1949 يوجد مقر قيادة الحلف في بروكسل عاصمة بلجيكا وللحلف لغتان رسميتان هما الإنجليزية والفرنسية والدور الرئيسي لهذا الحلف هو حراسة حرية وحماية الدول الأعضاء فيه من خلال القوة العسكرية ويلعب دور من خلال الأزمات السياسية وكل الدول الأعضاء فيه تساهم في القوى والمعدات العسكرية التابع له مما يساهم في تحقيق تنظيم عسكري لهذا الحلف ويوجد هناك دول ذات علاقات ممتازة بحلف الناتو إلا أنها ليست جزءا منه بشكل رسمي وتسمى حليف رئيسي لحلف الناتو

2010 - أحزاب المعارضة السودانية الرئيسية تنسحب من الانتخابات الرئاسية


*مواليد*


1578 - ويليام هارفي طبيب إنجليزي
1809 - نيقولاي غوغول كاتب روسي
1815 - بسمارك، قائد ألماني شهير.
1841 - أحمد عرابي زعيم مصري وقائد الثورة العرابية
1865 - ريشارد سيغموندي عالم كيمياء نمساوي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء
1868 - إدموند روستان شاعر وكاتب مسرحي فرنسي
1873 - سيرجي رخمانينوف موسيقي روسي
1932 - ديبي رينالدز ممثلة أمريكية
1933 - كلود كوهين تانوجي عالم فيزياء فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء 
1908 - أبرهام مازلو عالم أمريكي في علم النفس
1940 - وانجاري ماثاي ناشطة كينية بمجال البيئة حاصلة على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 2004
1946 - أريغو ساكي لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إيطالي
1947 - ألان كن عالم رياضيات فرنسي
1954 - ديتر مولر لاعب كرة قدم ألماني
1954 - دييتر مولر، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني سابق.
1963 - شهاب حاجيه ممثل كويتي
1968 - جوليا بطرس مغنية لبنانية
1969 - فضل شاكر مغني لبناني
1973 - جومانا مراد ممثلة سورية
1976 - قصي خولي، ممثل سوري..تروي بيكر ممثل أمريكي..كلارنس سيدورف لاعب كرة قدم هولندي..
1978 - آناماريا مارينكا ممثلة رومانية
1979 - أحمد خالد سيناريست ومخرج مصري
1983 - عمرو زكي لاعب كرة قدم مصري..مات لانتر ممثل أمريكي
1984 - شون روبرتس ممثل كندي
1986 - الشيخ محمد بن حمد بن محمد الشرقي ولي العهد في إمارة الفجيرة
1989 - ديفيد نغوغ لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي


*وفيات* 


1968 - ليف لانداو عالم فيزياء نظرية سوفيتي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1962
1974 - قاسم محمد الرجب مؤلف وكاتب عراقي
1987 - عبد الرحمن الخميسي شاعر مصري
2010 - إد روبرتس مهندس أمريكي


*مناسبات وأعياد*


1979 - إعلان قيام الجمهورية الإسلامية في إيران بزعامة آية الله الخميني بعد سقوط الشاه محمد رضا بهلوي. 

-  يوم كذبة أبريل

في الأول من أبريل في كل عام تحصل مواقف كثيرة ‏ ‏معظمها طريفة وبعضها محزن جراء كذب الناس في مثل هذا اليوم ولعل السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه دائما في كل عام لماذا الكذب في أول أبريل وما أصل ‏ ‏هذه الكذبة المنتشرة في غالبية دول العالم باختلاف ألوانهم ومعتقداتهم وثقافاتهم ‏ ذهبت أغلبية آراء الباحثين على أن "كذبة أبريل تقليد أوروبي قائم على المزاح ‏ ‏يقوم فيه بعض الناس في اليوم الأول من أبريل بإطلاق الإشاعات أو الأكاذيب ويطلق ‏‏على من يصدق هذه الإشاعات أو الأكاذيب اسم "ضحية كذبة أبريل"  



-  رأس السنة الكلدانية البابلية

-  رأس السنة الآشورية

أكيتو (بالسومرية: أكيتي سنونم) (ريش شاتين بالأكادية) هو عيد رأس ألسنة لدى الأكديين والبابليين والآشوريين من بعدهم ويبدأ عيد رأس السنة الجديدة في اليوم الأول من شهر نيسان ويستمر لمدة اثنا عشر يوماً ويعود الاحتفال برأس السنة الرافدية في الأول من نيسان إلى السلالة البابلية الأولى أي إلى مطلع الألف الثاني قبل الميلاد إذ تم على عهد هذه السلالة العمورية ترتيب حلقات الحياة بشكلها شبه النهائي في حياة سكان بلاد ما بين النهرين سواء من الناحية الدينية أو الاقتصادية أو الاجتماعية ..

----------


## اليمامة

*2 ابريـــل*



*أحداث*


1928 - انعقاد أول جلسات أول مجلس تشريعي في الأردن.

1917 - الكونغرس الأمريكي يوافق على خوض الحرب العالمية الأولى ضد ألمانيا.

1918 - الجيش البريطاني يدخل فلسطين.

1930 - تنصيب هيلا سيلاسي إمبراطورًا على الحبشة.

1933 - أول طائرتين بريطانيتين تحلقان فوق قمة إفرست.

1950 - البرلمان الأردني يصدر قرارًا بضم الضفة الغربية لمنطقة نهر الأردن.

1961 - تصدير أول شحنه من نفط من حقل الخفجي البحري الواقع في مياه المنطقه المحايدة بين السعودية والكويت إلى اليابان وذلك بحضور الملك سعود بن عبد العزيز والشيخ عبد الله السالم الصباح.

1962 - الولايات المتحدة تنسحب من قاعدة الظهران في المملكة العربية السعودية.

1964 - اليمن يتهم بريطانيا بشن هجمات جوية على أراضيه.

1968 - تجلى القديسة العذراء مريم فوق قباب كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالزيتون.

1972 - عودة تشارلي تشابلن إلى الولايات المتحدة بعد مغادرته لها عام 1950 بعد اتهامه بالشيوعية.

1982 - المملكة المتحدة تقطع علاقاتها الدبلوماسية مع الأرجنتين بسبب استيلاء الأرجنتين على جزر فوكلاند، وبدء التحركات العسكرية البريطانية لإستعادتها.

1986 - الفلسطينيون يزرعون قنبلة في طائرة خطوط طيران ترانس وارلد بوينغ 727 التي كانت تقوم برحلة من روما إلى أثينا، وأدى ذلك إلى مقتل 3 ركاب وإصابة 9 آخرون، بينما هبطت الطائرة بسلام.

1987 - طائرة سلاح الجو الملكي فيكرز في سي-10 تضع رقم قياسي جديد في وقت الرحلة بين المملكة المتحدة وأستراليا، حيث هبطت الطائرة في بيرث بعد 16 ساعة ودقيقة واحدة.

1990 - أوغندا والسودان توقعان معاهدة عدم اعتداء مع إلزام كل دولة بألا تسمح باستخدام أرضها للقيام بأعمال عدائية ضد الأخرى.

2005 - الفاتيكان يعلن عن وفاة بابا الكنيسة الكاثوليكية يوحنا بولس الثاني بعد فترة مرض طويلة.

2009 - قمة مجموعة العشرين المنعقدة في لندن تقر خطة لإنعاش الاقتصاد العالمي تعتبر الأكبر على الإطلاق وذلك من خلال ضخ ترليون دولار منها 500 مليار دولار تقدم إلى صندوق النقد الدولي بالإضافة إلى 50 مليار دولار في صورة مساعدات مباشرة للدول الأكثر فقرًا.



*مواليد*



742 ميلادية - شارلمان، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة.

1618 - فرانشيسكو ماريا غريمالدي، عالم فيزياء ورياضيات إيطالي.

1725 - جاكومو كازانوفا، مغامر وكاتب إيطالي.

1743 - توماس جفرسون، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثالث.

1805 - هانس كريستيان أندرسن، كاتب دنماركي.

1840 - إميل زولا، أديب فرنسي.

1841 - كليمان آدر، مهندس ورائد طيران فرنسي.

1862 - نيكولاس موارى بتلر، أكاديمي وسياسي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1931.

1885 - أحمد حسن الزيات، أديب مصري.

1914 - أليك جينيز، ممثل إنكليزي.

1927 - فيرينك بوشكاش، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم هنغاري.

1942 - وليد عيدو، سياسي لبناني.

1959 - بادو الزاكي، حارس مرمى ومدرب كرة قدم مغربي.

1959 - جون لاوريدسن، لاعب كرة قدم دانمركي.

1966 - تيدي شيرنغهام، لاعب كرة قدم إنكليزي.

1973 - ريتشارد جاك، ملحن بريطاني.

1976 - دايسكي ناميكاوا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.

1982 - ماركو أميليا، حارس مرمى كرة قدم إيطالي.

1983 - فيليكس بورخا، لاعب كرة قدم إكوادوري.

1990 - ميراليم بيانيتش، لاعب كرة قدم بوسني.



*وفيات*



118 ميلادية - بالدوين الأول، أحد قادة الحملة الصليبية الأولى وثاني ملوك مملكة بيت المقدس.

1502 - آرثر أمير ويلز، ابن هنري السابع ملك إنكلترا.

1657 - الإمبراطور فرديناند الثالث، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة.

1914 - بول فون هايس، كاتب ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1910.

1928 - تيودور ريتشاردس، عالم كيمياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1914.

1972 - فرانز هالدر، جنرال ألماني.

1974 - جورج بومبيدو، رئيس فرنسا.

1992 - خوان غوميز غونزاليس، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.

1995 - هانز ألفين، عالم فيزياء سويدي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1970.

2005 - البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية ال264.


*
أعياد ومناسبات
*


اليوم العالمي لكتاب الأطفال.

اليوم العالمي للتوحد.

----------


## اليمامة

*3 ابريــــــــل*




*
أحداث*



2007 - تعيين الشيخ حمد بن جاسم بن جبر آل ثاني رئيسا لمجلس الوزراء مع احتفاظه بمنصبه كوزير للخارجية.

1933- أول تحليق لطائرة فوق قمة إيفرست، وذلك بفضل طائرتين بريطانيتين.

1935- بدء شركة ستاندرد أويل أوف كاليفورنيا أعمال البحث والحفر عن الن في الأراضي السعودية.



1935- غناء كوكب الشرق أم كلثوم لأول مرة من الإذاعة المصرية.

1949- توقيع اتفاقية هدنة بين الأردن والكيان الصهيوني في رودس.

1970- منتخب الكويت لكرة القدم يفوز بكأس الخليج 1970 في مملكة البحرين.

1991- صدور قرار مجلس الأمن رقم 687 بوقف رسمي لإطلاق النار بعد حرب تحرير الكويت وبتدمير أسلحة الدمار الشامل العراقية و انشاء صندوق خاص بتعويضات يدفعها العراق، وقد وافق العراق على هذا القرار في 6 أبريل.

1512- تنازل بايزيد الثاني عن عرش السلطة العثمانية لصالح سليم الأول (1470 - 1520).

1924- اعتماد النظام العلماني في تركيا على يد مصطفى كمال بدل نظام الخلافة الإسلامية الذي استمر أربعة قرون.

1948- عصاية الهاغاناة اليهودية تستولي على قرية القسطل غربي القدس وتطرد سكانها العرب.

 1970- منتخب الكويت لكرة القدم يفوز بكأس بطولة الخليج الأولى لكرة القدم المقامة في البحرين.

1979 - تنفيذ حكم الإعدام برئيس وزراء باكستان الأسبق ذو الفقار علي بوتو بعد انقلاب عسكري قاده 
الجنرال ضياء الحق.

1991- صدور قرار مجلس الأمن رقم 687 والقاضي بوقف رسمي لإطلاق النار بعد حرب تحرير الكويت، وبتدمير أسلحة الدمار الشامل العراقية وإنشاء صندوق خاص بتعويضات يدفعها العراق، وقد وافق العراق على هذا القرار في 6 أبريل.

1996 - تحطم طائرة بوينج تي-43 تابعة للقوات الجوية الأمريكية في كرواتيا وذلك خلال مهمة رسمية.

2002 - الجيش الإسرائيلي يقوم بمجزرة في مدينة جنين استمرت لمدة 10 أيام.

2010 - رئيس إقليم كردستان العراق مسعود برزاني يعلن أن الكتل الكردية الفائزة في الانتخابات التشريعية العراقية اتفقت على ترشيح الرئيس العراقي جلال طالباني لولاية رئاسية أخرى.



*مواليد*



1336 - مولد تيمورلنك الفاتح المغولي المسلم الذي اجتاحت قواته الشرق بأكمله (توفي عام 1405)

1881 - ألتشيدي دي غاسبيري، رئيس وزراء إيطاليا.

1900 - كميل شمعون، رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية.

1922 - دوريس داي، ممثلة أمريكية.

1924 - مارلون براندو، ممثل أمريكي.

1925 - توني بين، سياسي بريطاني.

1949 - جوزيف كوفاتش، لاعب كرة قدم هنغاري.

1952 - محمد سعد الكتاتني، أكاديمي وسياسي مصري.

1958 -أليك بالدوين، ممثل أمريكي - أبو العلا ماضي، سياسي مصري.

1961 - إيدي ميرفي، ممثل أمريكي.

1978 - تومي هاس، لاعب كرة مضرب ألماني.

1983 - بن فورستر، حارس مرمى كرة قدم إنجليزي.

1986 -أماندا بينز، ممثلة أمريكية - سيرجيو سانتشيز أورتيغا، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.

1987 - سال زيزو، لاعب كرة قدم أمريكي.

1988 - تيم كرول، لاعب كرة قدم هولندي.



*وفيات*



1939- وفاة الملك غازي بن فيصل الأول أثر حادث اصطدام سيارته بعمود كهرباء. ويعتقد أن أحد مرافقيه قد طعنه بآلة حادة أثناء قيادته لسيارته. ووجدت جثّة أحد مرافقيه مقتولاً خارج بغداد، ولم يُعرف أي شيء عن المرافق الثاني. ويُذكر أن زجاج السيارة فقط الذي تحطّم جرّاء الحادث.

1979- تنفيذ حكم الإعدام برئيس الوزراء الباكستاني ذو الفقار علي بوتو.

1929 وفاة الألماني كارل فردريك بنز (ولد عام 1844) اخترع أول سيارة تعمل بمحرك الاحتراق الداخلي.

1984 مصرع ثلاثة أشخاص في انفجار قنبلة في مدينة دربان بجنوب إفريقيا.

1976- وفاة الصحفى الكبير على امين.

1987 مقتل 60 شخصًا في انهيارات أرضية سببتها الفيضانات في الإكوادور. 

1897 - يوهانس برامس، موسيقي ألماني.

1991 - جراهام جرين، كاتب إنجليزي.

2003 - درية أحمد، ممثلة مصرية.

2006 - محمد الماغوط، شاعر وكاتب وأديب سوري.



*أعياد ومناسبات*



يوم الفاصولياء في اليابان ..



وفيه يقيم الشعب الياباني إحتفالا شعبيا قديما يهدف الي طرد الجن والعفاريت والارواح الشريرة والحظ السيئ، وذلك مع بداية فصل الربيع، ومن خلال رمي حبات نبات الفاصوليا...ويقام هذا الاحتفال الذي يدعي "مامي ماكي" اي رمي حبوب الفاصوليا في آخر يوم من فصل الشتاء، الذي يسمي سيت سيبيون استنادا إلي التقويم الياباني القمري القديم، ويكون اما في الثالث او الرابع من شهر فبراير، وذلك يعتمد علي السنة..

ويمكن ان تري خلال فترة الاحتفال في المعابد والصومعات اليابانية نجوم السينما والرياضيين ومصارعي السومو وشخصيات بارزة اخري يرمون حبوب الفاصوليا المحمصة علي الجمهور، وهم يصرخون "يا عفاريت اخرجي يا سعادة تعالي"، متمنين ان يجلب لهم هذا التقليد حسن الحظ والتوفيق في العام الجديد.

ويحيي ايضا العديد من المواطنين اليابانيين هذا الاحتفال الشعبي، اذ يقوم الاب عادة او اكبر رجل في الاسرة بلبس قناع علي شكل عفريت او جني ويقوم افراد الاسرة برميه بحبوب الفاصوليا صارخين ايضا "يا عفاريت اخرجي يا سعادة تعالي" للغرض نفسه..وبعد الاحتفال يقوم كل ياباني بأكل عدد من حبوب الفاصوليا المحمصة تتناسب مع عدد سنوات عمره، متمنين لأنفسهم السعادة والصحة الجيدة في العام الجديد ...

----------


## اليمامة

*4 أبريــــــل* 





في يوم 4 نيسان 1939 وفاة ملك العراق غازي الأول إثر حادث اصطدام سيارته بعمود كهرباء قيل انه مدبر ووجهت أصابع الاتهام لثلاثة: الامير عبد الاله شقيق زوج الملك غازي "الملكة عالية" ونوري السعيد والانكليز


*أحداث

*
970 ميلادية - جوهر الصقلي يبدأ في إنشاء الجامع الأزهر.

1818 - الكونغرس الأمريكي يقر العلم الأمريكي المكون من 13 خطًا أحمر وأبيض و20 نجمة مع إضافة نجمة عند دخول أي ولاية جديدة.

1841 - جون تايلر يتولى رئاسة الولايات المتحدة خلفًا للرئيس ويليام هنري هاريسون الذي توفي بعد شهر من توليه الرئاسة.

1905 - زلزال عنيف يهز مدينة كانغرا الهندية يؤدي إلى مقتل أكثر من 20 ألف شخص.

1939 - وفاة ملك العراق غازي الأول إثر حادث اصطدام سيارته بعمود كهرباء.

1939 - مدينة مدريد تستسلم للجنرال فرانسيسكو فرانكو.

1947 - تأسيس المنظمة الدولية للطيران المدني.

1947 - انعقاد المؤتمر التأسيسي لحزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي.

1949 - توقيع معاهدة حلف شمال الأطلسي - الناتو في واشنطن.

1960 - السنغال تعلن استقلالها عن فرنسا.

1968 - اغتيال القس مارتن لوثر كنغ راعي الحقوق المدنية في الولايات المتحدة في مدينة ممفيس.

1973 - افتتاح مبنى مركز التجارة العالمي في مدينة نيويورك رسميًا.

1979 - تنفيذ حكم الإعدام برئيس وزراء باكستان المخلوع ذو الفقار علي بوتو.

1982 - منتخب الكويت لكرة القدم يفوز بكأس بطولة الخليج السادسة لكرة القدم المقامة في الإمارات العربية المتحدة (بعد انسحاب منتخب العراق الذي كان قاب قوسين أو أدنى وجاء قرار انسحاب العراق من القيادة السياسية بالعراق آنذاك بداعي دعم منتخب الكويت المتأهل لمونديال اسبانيا عام 1982).

1985 - وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية ناسا تعلن عن اختيار الأمير سلطان بن سلمان كأحد رواد مكوك الفضاء ديسكفري في إحدى رحلاته.

2003 - الرئيس العراقي صدام حسين يظهر وهو يتجول في ساعات النهار مشيًا على الأقدام في حي المنصور في بغداد بينما أحاط به بضع عشرات من السكان يهتفون بحياته في أول لقطات تصور له في مكان عام منذ اندلاع الحرب الأمريكية على العراق.



*مواليد*



188 ميلادية - كاراكلا، إمبراطور روماني.

1821 - لينوس ييل، مخترع أمريكي.

1906 - بي بيناديرت، ممثلة أمريكية.

1932 - أندري تاركوفسكي، مخرج وممثل وكاتب روسي.

1946 - نجوى إبراهيم، مذيعة وممثلة مصرية.

1952 - غاري مور، مغني بريطاني.

1960 - هوغو ويفنغ، ممثل أسترالي.

1961 - ناوكو ماتسوي، ممثلة أداء صوتي يابانية.

1965 - روبرت داوني جونير، ممثل أمريكي.

1970 - سحر حسين، ممثلة ومذيعة قطرية.

1970 - باري بيبر، ممثل كندي.

1976 - إيمرسون، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.

1979 - هيث ليدجر، ممثل أسترالي.

1979 - ناتاشا ليون، ممثلة أمريكية.

1982 - جاستن كوك، ممثل أداء صوتي أمريكي.

1988 - فرانك فيلدينغ، لاعب كرة قدم إنكليزي.

1991 - جيمي لين سبيرز، ممثلة أمريكية.



*وفيات*



1284 ميلادية - الملك ألفونسو العاشر، ملك مملكة قشتالة.

1841 - ويليام هنري هاريسون، رئيس الولايات المتحدة التاسع.

1929 - كارل بنز، مهندس ألماني.

1932 - فيلهلم أوستفالد، عالم فيزياء وكيمياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1909.

1939 - الملك غازي الأول، ملك العراق.

1968 - مارتن لوثر كنج، زعيم المطالبة بحقوق الإنسان في الولايات المتحدة حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1964.

1979 - ذو الفقار علي بوتو، رئيس وزراء باكستان.

1983 - غلوريا سوانسون، ممثلة أمريكية.

1991 - ماكس فريش، كاتب سويسري.



*أعياد ومناسبات*



اليوم العالمي لزيادة الوعي حول الألغام الأرضية ومعارضتها.

عيد الطفولة في تايوان وهونغ كونغ.

----------


## اليمامة

*5 أبريــــل*



*أحداث:*



1799 - الجنرال كليبر وقائد المماليك مراد بك يعقدان اتفاق مصالحة في الصعيد.

1822 - إبعاد عمر مكرم عن القاهرة إلى طنطا بأمر من محمد علي باشا.

1955 - رئيس وزراء بريطانيا ونستون تشرشل يستقيل من منصبه، وأنطوني إيدن يتولى رئاسة الوزراء خلفًا له.

1973 - إطلاق المسبار الفضائي بيونير 11.

1980 - السلطات العراقية تخرج الأكراد الفيليين من العراق.

1984 - لانسانا كونتي يتولى رئاسة غينيا.

1988 - اختطاف طائرة الخطوط الجوية الكويتية "الجابرية" أثناء رحلتها من تايلاند إلى الكويت. دامت عملية الاختطاف 16 يومًا قتل خلالها مواطنان كويتيان وألقيت جثتاهما من الطائرة.

1999 - الإشتباه بمواطنين ليبيين بتسببهما بتفجير طائرة بان أم عام 1988 وتسليمهما للقضاء استعدادًا لمحاكمتهما.

2007 - الإفراج عن 15 جنديًا بريطانيًا كانوا محتجزين في إيران.



*مواليد:*



1588 - توماس هوبز، فيلسوف وعالم رياضيات إنجليزي.

1827 - جوزف ليستر، طبيب بريطاني.

1832 - جول فاري، سياسي فرنسي.

1908 - بيت ديفيس، ممثلة أمريكية.

1911 - الشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوي، رجل دين مصري.

1929 - إيفار جيفيير، عالم فيزياء نرويجي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1973.

1946 - جين آشر، ممثلة إنجليزية.

1947 - غلوريا ماكاباغال أرويو، رئيسة الفلبين.

1972 - جونكو تاكيوتشي، ممثلة أداء صوتي يابانية.

1976 - باقر حسين، معد برامج / إعلامي

1976 - سيموني إنزاغي، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.

1976 - فيرناندو موريانتس، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.

1979 - تيمو هيلدبراند، حارس مرمى كرة قدم ألماني.

1982 - توماس هيتسلبيرغر، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني.



*وفيات:*



1697 - الملك كارل الحادي عشر، ملك السويد.

1964 - دوغلاس ماكارثر، جنرال أمريكي.

1967 - هرمان مولر، طبيب أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1946.

1975 - شيانج كاي شيك، رئيس تايوان.

1976 - هوارد هويز، طيار ومنتج أفلام سينمائية أمريكي.

1987 - نعمان عاشور، كاتب مصري.

1999 - عبد الرزاق البصير، أديب كويتي.

2005 - سول بيلو، أديب أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1976.

2008 - تشارلتون هيستن، ممثل أمريكي.



*أعياد ومناسبات:*



يوم الطفل الفلسطيني.

يوم الشجرة في كوريا الجنوبية.

مهرجان تشنغ منغ في التقويم الصيني.

----------


## اليمامة

*6 أبريـــــــــل* 


*أحداث


* 1985- الإطاحة بالمشير جعفر نميري بعد إضطرابات دامت لعدة أيام في السودان.

     1250 – انهزام الصليبيين في المنصورة بمصر خلال الحملة الصليبية السابعة، وأسر ملك فرنسا لويس التاسع.

     1814 - نفي الإمبراطور الفرنسي نابليون بونابرت إلى جزيرة إلبا في البحر الأبيض المتوسط.

     1890 - القوات الفرنسية تغزو غرب السودان وتحتل بلدة “سيجو”.

    1896 - افتتاح أول دورة ألعاب أولمبية في أثينا.

     1909 - المكتشف الأمريكي روبرت بيري يصل إلى القطب المتجمد الشمالي.

     1917 - الولايات المتحدة تدخل الحرب خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى.

     1919 - بدء ثورة مهاتما غاندي في الهند.

1924 - اكتشاف الحامض النووى

فى مثل هذا اليوم 6 من ابريل عام 1924 شارك عالم الكيمياء الأمريكي جيمس ديوي واطسون في اكتشاف تركيب الحامض النووي الذي فتح أفاقا واسعة أمام أبحاث علم الوراثة، ولد في مدينة شيكاغو الأمريكية. حصل على شهادته الجامعية في علم الحيوان عام 1947م، ثم حصل على درجة الدكتوراه عام 1950م. وحصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1962م.


1956 - إسرائيل تقصف منطقة غزة

فى مثل هذا اليوم قصفت إسرائيل بعنف منطقة غزة وذلك للضغط على مصر من أجل فتح خليج العقبة للملاحة أمام سفنها و ادخال قوات أجنبية للمرابطة على الحدود بين الجانبي، تزامن القصف مع زيارة الأمين العام للأم المتحدة داج همرشلد إلى المنطقة للبحث فى الحد من المواجهات المتكررة بين مصر و اسرائيل فى النقب و غزة .

     1992 - دول المجموعة الأوروبية تعترف باستقلال البوسنة والهرسك.

     1994 - بداية الحرب العرقية في رواندا عندما أقدم متطرفون بإسقاط طائرة كانت تقل أول رئيسان لرواندا وبوروندي من أغلبية الهوتو.

1996 - اول عملية لزراعة قلب لانسان

فى مثل هذا اليوم كانت اول عملية لزراعة قلب لانسان يتم اجراؤها فى مستشفى هيوستون بأمريكا .

1997 - حريق بمدينة مِنى

في مثل هذا اليوم  توفى 343 حاجا في حريق اندلع في مدينة "مِنى" القريبة من مكة، وأدى الحريق إلى تدمير آلاف من خيام الحجاج .


    1998 - باكستان تجرب صاروخ متوسط المدى قادر على الوصول إلى الأراضي الهندية.

     2005 - o انتخاب الزعيم الكردي العراقي جلال طالباني رئيسًا لجمهورية العراق وذلك لفترة انتقالية حتى وضع الدستور العراقي الجديد وإجراء الانتخابات التشريعية.

          o السير ألبير يتولى الإمارة في موناكو بعد وفاه والده الأمير رينيه الثالث ويصبح الأمير ألبير الثاني.

    2008 - اضراب عام في مصر ضد الغلاء والفساد يؤدي إلى اعتقال عدد من المعارضين ووقوع أحداث شغب في مدينة المحلة الكبرى.

     2009 - زلزال يضرب مدينة لاكويلا بإقليم أبروتسو وسط إيطاليا بلغت قوته 6.4 على مقياس ريختر وأدى إلى وقوع 150 قتيل و1500 جريح.

     2010 -o الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما يكشف عن العقيدة النووية الجديدة للولايات المتحدة بحيث إنها لن تستخدم أبدًا السلاح النووي ضد عدو لا يملك هذا السلاح ويحترم قواعد معاهدة عدم الانتشار النووي، على إنه ستستثنى إيران وكوريا الشمالية من هذه القاعدة.

          o رئيس الوزراء البريطاني جوردون براون يطلب من الملكة إليزابيث الثانية حل البرلمان تمهيدًا لإجراء الانتخابات العامة.
*


مواليد*


 1483 - رفائيل، رسام ونحات إيطالي.

     1812 - ألكسندر هيرزن، كاتب روسي.

    1911 - فيودور لينن، عالم كيمياء حيوية ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1964.

1917 - مولد عثمان احمد عثمان

فى مثل هذا اليوم ولد عثمان احمد عثمان بمحافظة الإسماعيلية،و هو واحد من رواد التشييد والبناء في مصر ومؤسس قلعة المقاولون العرب واخذ على عاتقه بناء قواعد الصواريخ أثناء حرب الاستنزاف كما عمل وزيرا للإسكان والتعمير عام 1973 ونائبا لرئيس الوزراء للتنمية الشعبية وواجه الانجليز وتحداهم في كفر عبده فهو صاحب انجاز بناء السد العالي العظيم وبني أيضا قواعد الصواريخ ودشم الطائرات تحت لهيب القنابل وقاد معركة تعمير مدن قناة السويس فهو خليفة طلعت حرب في النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين ويعتبر ابرز من أنجبت مصر في مجال الاقتصاد ولذا هو على رأس الصفوة ،وتوفى في 1 مايو 1999 .


     1920 - إدموند فيشر، عالم كيمياء حيوية سويسري / أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 

     1928 - جيمس واتسون، عالم أمريكي في علم الوراثة حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 

     1937 - بيلي دي ويليامز، ممثل أمريكي.

    1941 - جورج زامفير، موسيقي روماني.

    1949 - هورست شتورمر، عالم فيزياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1998.

     1963 - رفاييل كوريا، رئيس الإكوادور.

     1969 - بول رود، ممثل أمريكي.

     1974 - 0 رنا جمول، ممثلة سورية.

          o روبرت كوفاتش، لاعب كرة قدم كرواتي.

          o كارلا بيترسون، ممثلة أرجنتينية.

     1975 - زاك براف، ممثل أمريكي.


*وفيات*


     1199 - الملك ريتشارد الأول، ملك إنجلترا.

    1520 - رفائيل، رسام ونحات إيطالي.

     1528 - ألبرشت دورر، رسام ألماني.

     1961 - جول بورديه، طبيب بلجيكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1919.

     1971 - إيجور سترافينسكي، موسيقي روسي.

1982 - وفاة عبد المنعم الميقاتي

في مثل هذا اليوم توفي عبد المنعم الميقاتي اول طيار عسكري مصري واحد مؤسسي سلاح الطيران المصري


    1992 - إسحاق عظيموف، مؤلف أمريكي.

     2000 - الحبيب بورقيبة، رئيس تونس.

     2005 - الأمير رينيه الثالث، أمير موناكو.

     2009 - عبود عبد العال، موسيقي لبناني.



*أعياد ومناسبات*



     يوم تنظيم كنيسة يسوع المسيح لقديسي الأيام الأخيرة من قبل جوزيف سميث.

     يوم ميلاد يسوع في العديد من الكنائس.

----------


## اليمامة

*7 أبريــــــل*



*أحداث * 



1906- بركان "فيزوف" يدمر نابولي.
1906- مؤتمر "الجزيرة الخضراء" يمنح فرنسا وإسبانيا حق السيطرة على المغرب.
1939 - الحرب العالمية الثانية: إيطاليا تغزو ألبانيا.
1961- منظمة الجيش السري التي تعارض استقلال الجزائر عن فرنسا توزع أول بياناتها في وهران.
1978- الرئيس الأميركي جيمي كارتر يلغي مشروع تطوير القنبلة النيترونية.
1980- قطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية بين الولايات المتحدة وإيران.
1988- إحياء اليوم العالمي بدون تدخين للمرة الأولى بدعوة من منظمة الصحة العالمية.
1991- بأمر من الرئيس جورج بوش (الأب) بدء عملية "بروفايد كومفورت" لإلقاء مساعدات غذائية وانسانية للاجئين الأكراد في شمال العراق.
1991- أول انتخابات تعددية في ألبانيا فاز فيها حزب العمل الحاكم منذ 1946 بأكثر من ثلثي مقاعد البرلمان.
1992- رئيس اللجنة التنفيذية لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية ياسر عرفات ينجو من حادث تحطم الطائرة التي كانت تقله في الصحراء الليبية.
1994- بدء المجازر ضد التوتسي التي أودت بحياة حوالي 500 ألف شخص في رواندا.


*مناسبات وأعياد* 


1948- تأسيس منظمة الصحة العالمية.


*وفيات*


1979- إعدام رئيس الوزراء الإيراني في عهد الشاه أمير عباس هويدا.

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

النهارضه لازم نضيف حدث مهم كتييييييييير ل 7 ابريل 


7/4/2011

تم ترحيل زكريا عزمي الشهير بــ هامان النظام السابق الي سجن طره 

سبحان الله 

حكومه نظيف فرقتها الثوره 

وجمعها سجن طره

----------


## اليمامة

> النهارضه لازم نضيف خدث مهم كتييييييييير ل 7 ابريل 
> 
> 
> 4/7/2011 
> 
> تم ترحيل زكريا عزمي الشهير بهامان النظام السابق الي سجن طره 
> 
> سبحان الله 
> 
> ...


فعلا يا محمد..برافو عليك والله..
دا حدث مهم جدا ..
لسه قارياه حالا ..
برغم انها أخبار حلوة ..بس فيها وخز حزن على البلد 
أد ايه عانت ..وكنا ساكتين 
اد ايه خربوها وبالتأكيد أطاحوا بوثائق وخصوصا زكريا عزمى دا ..وقرار حبسه جه متأخر أوى 
كانوا مستنيين ايه ..كانوا ساكتين ليه
دا بيؤكد ان الدفع والفعل الثورى لو استمر هايجيب نتيجة أكتر وأكتر
بدعى ربنا من كل قلبى مصر تبقى بلد نضيف يا محمد ..
 :f2:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

ليس من المعقول ان يكون الصق الثاني من الحزب الوطني في السجن والصف الاول منه بيصيفو .. 

هذا ماقاله الدكتور البرادعي اليوم في الندوه بالجامعه الامريكيه .. 
وللحق ..مازال للباقي بقيه 
ماول صفوت وسرور ومفيد شهاب ومبارك ونجليه وعلي الدين هلال 
سجن طره هايزغرط ياندي .. 
مافيش مكان يليق بهم اكتر من كده فعلا 
بما  ان السجن زي ماحنا عارفين تاهيل واصلاح وتهذيب

----------


## اليمامة

> ليس من المعقول ان يكون الصق الثاني من الحزب الوطني في السجن والصف الاول منه بيصيفو .. 
> 
> هذا ماقاله الدكتور البرادعي اليوم في الندوه بالجامعه الامريكيه .. 
> وللحق ..مازال للباقي بقيه 
> ماول صفوت وسرور ومفيد شهاب ومبارك ونجليه وعلي الدين هلال 
> سجن طره هايزغرط ياندي .. 
> مافيش مكان يليق بهم اكتر من كده فعلا 
> بما  ان السجن زي ماحنا عارفين تاهيل واصلاح وتهذيب


هههههههههههه
حلوة بيزغرد يا محمد ..
فعلا والله..السجن هايستقبل أنضف من كدا ايه زوار !!!!!!

----------


## اليمامة

*8** أبريــــــل*















في يوم 8 نيسان 1970 القوات الجوية الإسرائيلية تقصف مدرسة بحر البقر بمحافظة الشرقية في مصر، وأدي ذلك إلى مقتل 30 طفلاً


*أحداث*



1879 - حاكم مصر الخديوي إسماعيل يقرر طرد الوزيرين البريطاني والفرنسي من الحكومة المصرية.

1904 - توقيع الاتفاق الودي بين فرنسا وبريطانيا بخصوص تقسيم نفوذهما في الوطن العربي.

1906 - التوقيع على مرسوم يمنح فرنسا وإسبانيا السيطرة على مراكش.

1914 - الولايات المتحدة وكولومبيا توقعان معاهدة لتنظيم حقوق الطرفين في منطقة قناة بنما.

1946 - عقد آخر اجتماع لعصبة الأمم.

1948 - مقتل عبد القادر الحسيني في معركة القسطل.

1957 - إعادة افتتاح قناة السويس أمام الملاحة البحرية بعد إغلاقها بسبب حرب 1956.

1970 - القوات الجوية الإسرائيلية تقصف مدرسة بحر البقر بمحافظة الشرقية في مصر، وأدي ذلك إلى مقتل 30 طفلًا.

1985 - الهند تقاضي شركة الكيمياويات "يونيون كاربيد" على مقتل 2000 من المواطنين الهنود وإصابة 200000 آخرين في حادثة بوبال.

2004 - اتفاق لوقف إطلاق النار بين الحكومة السودانية وإثنين من الحركات المتمردة في دارفور وذلك فيما عرف بنزاع دارفور.

2005 - بدأ مراسم جنازة بابا الكنيسة الكاثوليكية يوحنا بولس الثاني في الفاتيكان.

2010 - الرئيسان الأمريكي باراك أوباما والروسي دميتري ميدفيديف يوقعان في العاصمة التشيكية براغ على اتفاقية جديدة بين بلديهما حول تقليص حجم ترسانتهما النووية.



*مواليد*



1859 - إدموند هوسرل، فيلسوف ألماني.

1875 - الملك ألبير الأول، ملك بلجيكا.

1892 - ماري بيكفورد، ممثلة أمريكية.

1904 - جون هيكس، اقتصادي بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1972.

1911 - ملفين كالفن، عالم كيمياء حيوية أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1961.

1923 - شافية أحمد، مغنية مصرية.

1926 - لاديسلاف بافلوفيتش، لاعب كرة قدم تشيكي.

1938 - كوفي عنان، أمين عام الأمم المتحدة.

1950 - غجيغوج لاتو، لاعب كرة قدم بولندي.

1959 - أرتو يافاناينن، لاعب هوكي جليد فنلندي.

1962 - محمد حسان، داعية إسلامي مصري.

1973 - خالد بدرة، لاعب كرة قدم تونسي.

1977 - آنا دي لا ريغيورا، ممثلة مكسيكية.

1979 - منذر رياحنة، ممثل أردني.

1986 - إيغور أكينفيف، حارس مرمى كرة قدم روسي.



*وفيات*



217 ميلادية - كاراكلا، إمبراطور روماني.

1931 - إريك أكسل كارلفلت، شاعر سويدي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1931.

1936 - روبرت باراني، طبيب هنغاري حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1914.

1948 - عبد القادر الحسيني، مجاهد فلسطيني.

1973 - بابلو بيكاسو، فنان إسباني.

1984 - بيوتر كابيتسا، عالم فيزياء روسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1978.

1992 - دانيال بوفه، طبيب إيطالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1957.

2009 - توفيق الشاوي، قانوني مصري.



*أعياد ومناسبات*



عيد ميلاد بوذا في اليابان.

----------


## اليمامة

*9 أبريــــــــل*





















في يوم 9 نيسان 2003 سقوط حزب البعث الحاكم في العراق بقيادة الرئيس صدام حسين وذلك بدخول قوات التحالف إلى العاصمة بغداد وإسقاط تمثال صدام الموجود في ساحة الفردوس


*أحداث*


1413 ميلادية - تنصيب هنري الخامس ملكًا على إنكلترا.

1912 - انضمام منطقة السلوم رسميًا إلى مصر.

1928 - الحكومة التركية تتبنى قانونًا يفصل بين الدين والدولة بشكل تام، وتعلن تبني الدولة للعلمانية.

1938 - التونسيون ينتفضون ضد المستعمر الفرنسي فيما عرف باسم ثورة 9 أبريل.

1940 - ألمانيا النازية تحتل الدنمارك والنرويج في الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1948 - وقوع مذبحة دير ياسين على يد منظمتي الإرجون وشتيرن الصهيونيتين، وسقط بالمذبحة 360 قتيل.

1952 - اصطدام طائرة تابعة للخطوط الجوية اليابانية بجبل ميهارا، ويتسبب ذلك بمقتل 37 شخص.

1953 - إنشاء اتحاد البريد العربي.

1963 - الولايات المتحدة تقرر منح المواطنة الفخرية للزعيم البريطاني ونستون تشرشل ليكون أول أجنبي يحصل على هذه الصفة.

1965 - مناوشات عسكرية حدودية بين الهند وباكستان وذلك في بداية الحرب الثانية بينهم.

1967 - أول طائرة بوينغ 737 تقوم برحلة تجريبية.

1980 - الحكومة العراقية تعدم المفكر الإسلامي السيد محمد باقر الصدر وأخته آمنة الصدر.

1981 - اصطدام غواصة نووية أمريكية بسفينة شحن يابانية.

1989 - قوات سوفيتية تقوم بقتل 20 شخص وإصابة المئات أثناء قمع مظاهرة سلمية في تبليسي ضد الحكم السوفيتي، ويعتبر هذا التاريخ يوم وطني في جورجيا.

1991 - اعلان استقلال جورجيا عن الاتحاد السوفيتي.

1992 - محكمة اتحادية في الولايات المتحدة تصدر حكمًا بسجن رئيس بنما الأسبق مانويل نورييغا وذلك بتهمة بالتورط بتجارة المخدرات.

1999 - اغتيال رئيس جمهورية النيجر إبراهيم باري مايناسارا.

2003 - سقوط حزب البعث الحاكم في العراق بقيادة الرئيس صدام حسين وذلك بدخول قوات التحالف إلى العاصمة بغداد وإسقاط تمثال صدام الموجود في ساحة الفردوس.

2004 - عبد العزيز بوتفليقة يفوز في الانتخابات الرئاسية الجزائرية لفترة رئاسية ثانية.

2005 - ولي عهد المملكة المتحدة الأمير تشارلز يتزوج من كاميلا باركر بولز.

2009 - إجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية الجزائرية والتي يتنافس فيها ستة هم الرئيس المنتهية ولايته عبد العزيز بوتفليقة وأمين عام حزب العمال الجزائري والمرأة الوحيدة المرشحة لويزة حنون ورئيس الجبهة الوطنية الجزائرية موسى تواتي ورئيس حزب عهد 54 علي فوزي رباعين ومحمد جهيد تونسي ومرشح حزب العدالة والحرية محمد السعيد.


*
مواليد
*


1336 ميلادية - تيمورلنك، قائد عسكري مغولي.

1806 - إسامبارد كينجدم برونيل، مهندس بريطاني.

1821 - شارل بودلير، شاعر فرنسي.

1835 - الملك ليوبولد الثاني، ملك بلجيكا.

1865 - إريك لودندورف، عسكري ألماني.

1867 - كريس واتسون، رئيس وزراء أستراليا.

1872 - ليون بلوم، رئيس وزراء فرنسا.

1922 - كارل أمري، كاتب ألماني.

1945 - عمر خورشيد، موسيقي مصري.

1954 - دنيس كايد، ممثل أمريكي.

1970 - قمر خلف، ممثلة سورية.

1975 - روبي فاولر، لاعب كرة قدم إنكليزي.

1977 - يوسف الثويني، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.

1978 - جورجي أندرادي، لاعب كرة قدم برتغالي.

1980 - جيركو ليكو، لاعب كرة قدم كرواتي.

1981 - آيرينيوز جيلين، لاعب كرة قدم بولندي.

1986 - لايتن ميستر، ممثلة أمريكية.

1987 - جيسي مكارتني، مغني وممثل أمريكي.

1990 - كريستين ستيوارت، ممثلة أمريكية.

1998 - إيل فانينغ، ممثلة أمريكية.



*وفيات*



491 ميلادية - الإمبراطور زينون، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية البيزنطية.

1492 ميلادية - لورينزو دي ميديشي، حاكم فلورنسا.

1626 - فرانسيس بيكون، فيلسوف إنكليزي.

1980 - محمد باقر الصدر، رجل دين ومفكر إسلامي عراقي.

1980 - آمنة الصدر، أخت محمد باقر الصدر.

1981 - يحيى الطاهر عبد الله، كاتب مصري.

2010 - زولتان فارغا، لاعب كرة قدم هنغاري.



*أعياد ومناسبات*



اليوم الوطني في جورجيا.

عيد الشهداء، الإحتفال بذكرى ثورة 9 أفريل 1938 في تونس.

يوم فيمي ريدج في كندا.

ذكرى سقوط بغداد في العراق.

----------


## اليمامة

*10 أبريــــــــل*



*أحداث:*



1657 - توكوغاوا ميتسوكوني يأسس معهد للتحرير في إيدو وميتو ويبدأ بكتابة تاريخ اليابان.

1941 - القوات الألمانية بقيادة الفيلد مارشال إرفين رومل تنجح بالاستيلاء على مدينة سرت الليبية وتطرد القوات البريطانية منها.

1946 - عقد أول انتخابات بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية في اليابان، وكانت من نتيجتها فوز 39 امرأة.

  1956 - إعادة افتتاح قناة السويس بعد انتهاء حرب .

1957 -الحكومة الأردنية برئاسة سليمان النابلسي تقدم استقالتها للملك حسين بسبب تصادم الرؤى بينهم حول سعي الملك الإنضمام لحلف بغداد.

1959 - زواج ولي العهد الياباني الأمير أكيهيتو من ميتشيكو شودا.

1960 - مجلس الشيوخ الأمريكي يقر قانونًا للحقوق المدنية شكل علامة مهمة في طريق كفاح الزنوج من أجل الحصول على كافة الحقوق والحريات باعتبارهم مواطنين في الولايات المتحدة.

1970 - المغني بول مكارتني يعلن عن انفصاله عن فرقة الخنافس.

1972 - الولايات المتحدة والاتحاد السوفيتي وسبعون دولة أخرى توقع على المعاهدة الدولية لحظر الأسلحة البيولوجية أو الجرثومية.

1973 - اغتيال الشاعر والمناضل الفلسطيني كمال ناصر ورفاقه.

1988 - اكتمال الأعمال في جسر سيتو أوهاشي الذي يربط جزيرة هونشو مع جزيرة شيكوكو، وهو أطول جسر مزدوج الاستخدام للسيارات والقطارات في العالم.

1998 - التوقيع على اتفاق بلفاست بين الحكومة البريطانية وجمهورية أيرلندا والأحزاب في إيرلندا الشمالية.

2009 - الإعلان عن فوز الرئيس الجزائري عبد العزيز بوتفليقة بفترة رئاسية جديدة بعد حصوله على 90,24% من الأصوات في الانتخابات التي جرت في اليوم السابق، والأمين العام لحزب العمال الجزائري لويزة حنون تحل ثانيًة بنسبه 4,22% من الأصوات.

2010 - تحطم طائرة تقل رئيس بولندا ليخ كاتشينسكي أثناء محاولتها الهبوط بالقرب من مطار مدينة سمولينسك أوبلاست في روسيا تؤدي إلى وفاته مع جميع مرافقيه وبينهم زوجته.



*مواليد:*



1883 - الملك محمد نادر شاه، ملك أفغانستان.

1887 - برنارد هوساي، عالم فيزيولوجيا أرجنتيني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1947.

1917 - روبرت وودورد، عالم كيمياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1965.

1927 - مارشال نيرنبرغ، عالم كيمياء حيوية أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1968.

1932 - عمر الشريف، ممثل مصري.

1940 - نوال أبو الفتوح، ممثلة مصرية.

1951 - ستيفن سيغال، ممثل أمريكي.

1972 - صبا مبارك، ممثلة أردنية.

1973 - روبرتو كارلوس، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.

1982 - تشيلر لاي، ممثلة أمريكية.

1984 - ماندي مور، مغنية وممثلة أمريكية.

1986 - فرناندو غاغو، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.

1986 - فينسينت كومباني، لاعب كرة قدم بلجيكي.

1990 - لولينها، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.

1990 - بين أموس، حارس مرمى كرة قدم إنجليزي.



*وفيات:*



1585 - البابا غريغوريوس الثالث عشر، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.

1931 - جبران خليل جبران، شاعر أمريكي من أصل لبناني، وأحد شعراء المهجر.

1973 - كمال ناصر، شاعر ومناضل فلسطيني.

1979 - نينو روتا، موسيقي إيطالي.

2007 - نوال أبو الفتوح، ممثلة مصرية.

2009 - السيد راضي، ممثل ومخرج مصري.

2010 - ليخ كاتشينسكي، رئيس بولندا.



*أعياد ومناسبات:*



عيد القديس فولبيرت.

----------


## اليمامة

*11 أبريــــــــل*


*أحداث*


685 - مبايعة الخليفة الأموي عبد الملك بن مروان خليفة للمسلمين.

800 - ثورة جبل فوجي البركاني.

1241 - الجيش المغولي يهزم نظيره المجري في موقعة موهي.

1814 - نابليون بونابرت يتنازل عن العرش للمرة الأولى.

1899 - الولايات المتحدة تتولى شؤون جزر الفلبين بدلًا من إسبانيا.

1919 - تأسيس منظمة العمل الدولية.

1951 - الرئيس الأمريكي هاري ترومان يصدر قرارًا بإقالة الجنرال دوغلاس ماكارثر من منصبه كقائد أعلى لقوات الحلفاء في الحرب الكورية وذلك بعد اقتراحه بضرب الصين بقنابل نووية بسبب تدخلها بالحرب.

1956 - الحكومة الفرنسية تقرر إرسال أكثر من مئتي ألف جندي من أفراد الإحتياط إلى الجزائر وذلك لكبح الثورة التي كانت تتصاعد بقيادة جبهة التحرير الوطني.

1970 - مركبة الفضاء أبولو 11 تنطلق إلى الفضاء.

1979 - الإطاحة بالرئيس الأوغندي عيدي أمين.

1982 - اقتحام المسجد الأقصى على يد مجموعة من الصهاينة بقيادة مائير كاهانا.

1986 - مذنب هالي يدخل لمدار يعد أقرب نقطة إلى الأرض.

1990 - اتفاق أمريكي - سوفيتي على تدمير ثمانية بالمائة من مخزون الأسلحة الكيميائية.

1992 - الجيش الجمهوري الإيرلندي المناوئ للسيطرة البريطانية على أيرلندا الشمالية يفجر قنبلة في حي المال بالعاصمة البريطانية لندن، وقد أدى الحادث إلى مقتل ثلاثة أشخاص.

2001 - جمهورية الصين الشعبية تطلق سراح طاقم طائرة تجسس أمريكية هبطت اضطراريًا بعد ارتطامها في الجو مع مقاتلة صينية.

2006 - الرئيس الإيراني محمود أحمدي نجاد يعلن أن إيران نجحت بتخصيب اليورانيوم لاستخدامه في الأغراض السلمية، وقد أثار هذا الإعلان ضجة في العالم.

2010 - بدأ التصويت في الانتخابات الرئاسية والتشريعية السودانية في أول انتخابات تعددية تشهدها منذ 24 سنه.

*
مواليد 
*

146 - سيبتيموس سيفيروس، إمبراطور روماني.

1770 - جورج كانينغ، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.

1794 - إدوارد ايفرت، سياسي أمريكي.

1825 - فرديناند لاسال، سياسي ألماني.

1862 - تشارلز إيفانز هيوز، سياسي وحقوقي أمريكي.

1884 - بييرو جاهير، شاعر ومترجم إيطالي.

1948 ـ مارتشيلو ليبي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إيطالي-جيورجي يارتسيف، لاعب كرة قدم روسي

1947 - ديم بريستو، ممثل أداء صوتي أمريكي.

1953أندرو وايلز، عالم رياضياتبريطاني.جاي فيرهوفشتان، رئيس وزراء بلجيكا.

1968 - ليوبينكو درولوفيتش، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم صربي.

1980 - كيجي تامادا، لاعب كرة قدم ياباني.

1994 - داكوتا بلو ريتشاردز، ممثلة إنجليزية.


*وفيات* 


1554 - توماس ويات الابن، متمرد إنجليزي.

1856 - خوان سانتاماريا، البطل القومي لكوستاريكا.

1991 - جميلة العلايلي، شاعرة وأديبة مصرية.

2005 - لوشين لورين، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.

*
أعياد ومناسبات* 


الذكرى السنوية لوفاة خوان سانتاماريا في كوستاريكا.

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

11/ ابريل /2011 


حبس المجرم والطاغوت ..والكذاب الاشر .. 

صفوت الشريف 

15 يوم علي ذمه التحقيقات ..ويترجل الي سجن طره

----------


## اليمامة

> 11/ ابريل /2011 
> 
> 
> حبس المجرم والطاغوت ..والكذاب الاشر .. 
> 
> صفوت الشريف 
> 
> 15 يوم علي ذمه التحقيقات ..ويترجل الي سجن طره


الله ينور عليك يا محمد
بجد عايزاك توافينى هنا بمستجدات الأحداث الآنية اللى فى نفس اليوم
وخاصة هذه الأيام التى تشهد ثورة مصر وما يحدث من تغيير سيذكره التاريخ فى البلاد
أخيرا يا رب ..أخيرا المجرم دا والبلطجى المودرن اتحبس
بس يارب يا محمد درعاته ماتكونش لسه برا السجن ..
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

*12 أبريـــــــــل*


* أحداث*


1861 - بدء الحرب الأهلية الأمريكية في ولايات الجنوب.

1872 - اليابان تعقد أول معرض دولي في قاعة يوشيما.

1877 - تأسيس جامعة طوكيو.

1937 - السير فرانك ويتل يختبر أول محرك نفاث
وهو على الأرض والمصمم لتشغيل طائرة في
مصنع بريتش تومسون هيوستون في مدينة رجبي في إنجلترا.

1945 - وفاة رئيس الولايات المتحدة فرانكلين روزفلت وهاري ترومان
يتولى الرئاسة خلفًا له ليصبح الرئيس الثالث والثلاثون لها.

1946 - سوريا تحصل على استقلالها من الانتداب الفرنسي.
1954 - فيتنام الشمالية تحصل على اعتراف فرنسا بها.

1961 - رائد الفضاء السوفيتي يوري جاجارين
يقوم بأول رحلة لإنسان إلى الفضاء على متن السفينة فوستوك 1.

1968 - الانتهاء من أعمال أول ناطحة سحاب بارتفاع 36 طابقاً
(147 متر) في كاسوميغاسيكي في طوكيو.

1980 - اللجنة الأولمبية الأمريكية توافق على طلب
جيمي كارتر بمقاطعة دورة الألعاب الأولمبية التي استضافتها
موسكو في 19 يوليو وذلك بسبب الغزو السوفيتي لأفغانستان.

1981 - الرحلة الأولى لمركبة الفضاء كولومبيا.

1988 - جامعة هارفارد تعلن عن نجاح علمائها في إنتاج
سلالة جديدة من الفئران بعد استخدام الهندسة الوراثية لأول مرة.

1989 - طائرة الخطوط الجوية البريطانية الكونكورد
تفقد جزءاً كبيراً من دفتها في رحلة بين كريستشيرش (نيوزيلندا) وسيدني.

1992 - افتتاح الفرع الأوروبي لمدينة الملاهي الأمريكية الشهيرة ديزني لاند،
وقد أقيمت المدينة في فرنسا خارج العاصمة باريس وحملت اسم يورو ديزني.

1996 - الطيارة الأمريكية جيسيكا دوبروف البالغة من العمر سبع سنوات
تتوفى خلال محاولة وضع رقم قياسي لأصغر شخص يحلق في أنحاء
الولايات المتحدة.

2007 - تفجير جسر الصرافية في بغداد.


*مواليد*


1884 - أوتو مايرهوف، عالم أحياء ألماني.
1909 - زوزو شكيب، ممثلة مصرية.
1944 - بوبي مور، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1945 - ديفيد وترلمن، مقدم برامج أمريكي.
1950 - إسعاد يونس، ممثلة مصرية.
1971 - شانين دوهيرتي، ممثلة أمريكية.
1973 - عمرو واكد، ممثل مصري.

*
وفيات*


1945 - فرانكلين روزفلت، الرئيس الولايات المتحدة الثاني والثلاثون.
1817 - شارل مسييه فلكي فرنسي، صاحب فهرس مسييه.


*أعياد ومناسبات*


يوم رواد الفضاء، الاحتفال العالمي بأول رجل في الفضاء يوري جاجارين

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

اعياد ومناسبات اليوم 

1- حبس حسني مبارك 15 يوم علي ذمه التحقيقات 

2- جبس جمال مبارك وعلاء مبارك السفاحين الصغيرين وايدعهما سجن طره 15 يوما 

التهم الموجهه الي العائله القاتله باكملها ..تهم قتل متظاهرين شرفاء ..وتهم استيلاء علي المال العام 

نفسي اشوف جمال مبارك الان عشان اقله كلمه قلتها زماااااااااان اوي ولن انساها 


مصر ..شعب اكبر من ان يرث ابن اباه فيه

----------


## اليمامة

> اعياد ومناسبات اليوم 
> 
> 1- حبس حسني مبارك 15 يوم علي ذمه التحقيقات 
> 
> 2- جبس جمال مبارك وعلاء مبارك السفاحين الصغيرين وايدعهما سجن طره 15 يوما 
> 
> التهم الموجهه الي العائله القاتله باكملها ..تهم قتل متظاهرين شرفاء ..وتهم استيلاء علي المال العام 
> 
> نفسي اشوف جمال مبارك الان عشان اقله كلمه قلتها زماااااااااان اوي ولن انساها 
> ...


الحمد لله رب العالمين على عدله فينا وقضاءه وقدره
الحمد لله والشكر لله يا محمد أولا وأخيرا
هو الإيمان..الإيمان يا محمد بعدل الله مهما طال الزمن واستبد الظلم وطاح ..
حتى لو كان ايماناً من هذا النوع الشعبى ..ولكنه راسخ ويقينى ..
ثم الإيمان بأن الأوطان تبقى ..الأوطان تعيش ويفنى ما عداها ..
الحمد لله بصبر ..الحمد لله بيقين ..الحمد لله بأمل 
الحمد لله بلا شماتة ولا انتهازية 
الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## اليمامة

*13 أبريـــــل*



*أحداث* 


•1598

صدور عفو ملكي في فرنسا يسمح لأفراد طائفة الهوجونت بممارسة شعائرهم الدينية بعد أن حرمهم الكاثوليك من أدائها علناً.



•1635

مقتل الأمير اللبناني فخر الدين الثاني (ولد عام 1572) هو وجميع أبنائه عدا واحدا منهم في الآستانة. عُرف بنزعته للانفصال عن الدولة العثمانية.



•1743

ولادة توماس جيفرسون (توفي في الرابع من تموز/ يوليو عام 1826) مؤسس الحزب الديمقراطي والرئيس الثالث للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. أصبح حاكماً لولاية فرجينيا بين عامي (1779 - 1781)، وشارك في حكومة جورج واشنطن الأولى بين عامي (1789 - 1794)، ثم أصبح نائباً للرئيس جون آدامز عام 1797، ثم انتخب رئيساً للولايات المتحدة عام 1800، وأعيد انتخابه عام 1804، ويعتبر أحد المشاركين الرئيسين في "وثيقة الاستقلال" الأمريكية.



•1901

ولادة رينيه بليفين (توفي عام 1993) رئيس وزراء فرنسا بين عامي 1950 و1951، وبين 1951 و1952، اشتُهر بخطة بليفين لإنشاء قوة أوروبية موحدة، وكان لجهوده دور في الوصول إلى تشكيل حلف شمال الأطلسي عام 1949 (قيل إن ولادته كانت يوم 15 نيسان/ أبريل 1901).



•1909

وقوع تمرد في الجيش العثماني ضد حكم السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني (1824 - 1918) في الآستانة بتحريض من جمعية الاتحاد والترقي (تأسست عام 1890)، وقد أقصي السلطان عبد الحميد عن الحكم في السابع والعشرين من نيسان (أبريل) 1909.



•1920

تأسيس صحيفة "القدس الشريف" الأسبوعية السياسية المستقلة في القدس لصاحبها ومحررها حسن صدقي الدجاني.



•1945

الجيش السوفياتي يدخل فيتنام ويحررها من سيطرة النازيين الألمان في الحرب العالمية الثانية.



•1947

جامعة الدول العربية تعلن الحرب ضد الجماعات اليهودية المسلحة في فلسطين.



•1948

قوات الجهاد المقدس في فلسطين تقتل تسعة وثلاثين عنصرا من عصابة الهاغاناه اليهودية شرق القدس.



•1950

جامعة الدول العربية تقر معاهدة الدفاع العربي المشترك والتعاون العربي الاقتصادي.



•1966

مقتل الرئيس العراقي عبد السلام عارف (ولد عام 1921، وتسلم الحكم عام 1963) عندما تحطمت طائرته قرب البصرة يعتقد أن الحادث كان مدبرا من قبل خصومه البعثيين.



•1975

اندلاع الحرب الأهلية في لبنان عقب مصرع 27 فدائياً فلسطينياً ولبنانياً في منطقة "عين الرمانة" برصاص مسلحي حزب الكتائب المسيحية (توقفت الحرب عام 1990 اثر اتفاق الطائف).


•1982

وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلي آرائيل شارون (ولد عام 1928) يتهم مصر بدعم المقاومة الفلسطينية المسلحة في غزة.



•1983

انتخاب المحامي الأسود "هارولد واشنطن" (1922 - 1987) عمدة لمدينة شيكاغو الأمريكية.



•1985

مقتل ستة جنود إسرائيليين في هجوم فدائي نفذته المقاومة الوطنية اللبنانية في الجزء المحتل من جنوب لبنان.



•1989

قوات الاحتلال الإسرائيلي تدهم قرية نحالين القريبة من بيت لحم وتغتال خمسة شبان فلسطينيين بدم بارد كانوا في طريقهم إلى المسجد لأداء صلاة الفجر وهم صائمون في رمضان.



•1992

منظمة بادر ماينهوف الألمانية تعلن في رسالة وصفت بأنها "حقيقية" عدولها عن استخدام العنف.



•1997

وفاة الصحفي المصري مصطفى أمين (ولد عام 1914). أسس مع شقيقه علي أمين جريدة "أخبار اليوم".



•1997

الجندي الأردني أحمد الدقامسة يطلق الرصاص على مجموعة سياحية إسرائيلية عند الحدود مع الأردن، ما يؤدي إلى مقتل سبع إسرائيليات قال إنهن سخرن منه وهو يصلي. حكم عليه بالسجن المؤبد.



*مواليد* 



1154 -

مظفر الدين كوكبوري، أمير أربيل وأحد كبار القادة الذين شاركوا صلاح الدين الأيوبي في جهاده ضد الصليبيين.



1519 -

كاترين دي ميديشي، زوجة هنري الثاني ملك فرنسا.



1732 -

فريديريك نورث، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.



1743 -

توماس جفرسون، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثالث.



1769 -

توماس لورنس، رسام إنجليزي.



1885 -

جورج لوكاش، فيلسوف هنغاري.



1906 -

صمويل بيكيت، كاتب أيرلندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1969.




1939 -

سيموس هيني، شاعر أيرلندي شمالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1995.


*
وفيات* 



685 -

يزيد بن معاوية، الخليفة الثاني من الخلفاء الأمويين.



814 -

كروم، خان بلغاريا.



1517 -

طومان باي، سلطان مملوكي.



1635 -

الأمير فخر الدين الثاني، أمير الدروز في جبل لبنان.



1827 -

هيو كلابرتون، مسكتشف إسكتلندي.



1947 -

محمد صبري أبو علم، محامي مصري.



1966 -

عبد السلام عارف، رئيس العراق.



1997 -

مصطفى أمين، صحفي مصري.



1997 -

الشيخ علي صباح السالم الصباح، وزير الدفاع ووزير الداخلية الكويتي الأسبق.



1999 -

ويلي ستوف، سياسي ألماني



*أعياد ومناسبات 
*


أول يوم في سنة لاوس.

أول يوم في السنة التايلاندية.

أول يوم في السنة الكمبودية.

----------


## zizoYAzizo

13/11/2011
حبس حسنى مبارك الرئيس السابق وحبس عياله الاتنين جمال وعلاء 
 :: 

                     في السنه اللي قالوا فيها جمال هيبقي﻿ الريس ، حبسناه هو وأبوه
 الشعب المصري أم الأجنبي  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> 13/11/2011
> حبس حسنى مبارك الرئيس السابق وحبس عياله الاتنين جمال وعلاء 
> 
> 
>                      في السنه اللي قالوا فيها جمال هيبقي﻿ الريس ، حبسناه هو وأبوه
>  الشعب المصري أم الأجنبي


ههههههههه
دى ميلودى دى تقريبا ..صح .. :: 
والله يا زيزو ماتتصورش وانهاردة بالخصوص وبعد الإفاقة المحدودة الواحد حاسس انه بيتنفس وطنه الجديد ..مصر العظيمة رجعت من تانى ..مصر بتاعتنا..مصر الحضارة فعلا ..مصر كأرض وشعب وبشكل مجمل ..
محاكمة مبارك وعائلته مدنيا دا أقصى دليل على تحضر الثورة دى ..ودى ثمارها فعلا اللى بتنضج ..غير كدا أعتقد إننا كنا هانفضل دايما نحس انها ناقصة ..وحتى الآن هى أوشكت على الإكتمال ..
الشىء بجد يعنى اللى الواحد حاسس انه محرج منه هو الموقف بالطريقة دى ..حكومة مصر كلها كانت مدنسة ومدلسة وفاسدة ودخلت السجن ..يعنى الحقيقة صورة مشوهة جدا بتدلل على الظلم والقمع اللى وقع علينا على مدار 30 سنة حتى بجد دمرونا ..دمروا مصر ..ودمروا انسانيتنا ..بس دلوقتى أنا حاسة بقوة..حاسة بعدل..حاسة باحساس مريح هو عبارة عن خليط من عدالة ربانية واستعادة حق ورفع مظالم ..احساس فعلا انك بعد الظلم بتاخد حقا وان حقك ماضعش هدر ولا دم الشباب اللى مات اتهدر ..
يارب نبدأ بقى نشوف الشمس فعلا وهى مشرقة..نشوفها حقيقة ..نشوف نورها ونعيه ..
نبدأ بقى ننبذ الماضى ونسيب القانون يتحراهم وياخد مجراه العادل ..ونبدأ فى مصر بتاعتنا..حبيبتنا..نبنيها ونغيرها ونساعد الناس على تخطى الصعاب والمثالب ..نحاول ننسى المحن والآلام والماضى السىء والمظالم ..نحاول نهدى ونعود لطبيعتنا الجميلة الطيبة ونتخلص من دوافع الانتقام والتراخى والكسل والإتكالية ..دا المهم دلوقتى ..

وياريت بقى علشان الموقف التاريخى اللى احنا فيه دا يحولوا " بورتو طره " لمزار سياحى فعلا ..ندخله ونتفرج فيه على الكائنات العجيبة اللى جواه..حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية السابقة ..حكومة طره..الأثر التاريخى الذى يدلل بجدارة على روعة واستحقاق الشعب المصرى وصحوته وعظمته وأنه الشعب الإستثنائى الغير قابل إطلاقا للخنوع وللذل ولو طال الأمد ..

----------


## اليمامة

*14 أبريــــل*


*أحداث*


    1775 - بنجامين فرانكلين يؤسس أول جمعية أمريكية لمكافحة الرق.
    43 ق.م - مارك أنطونيو يحاصر قاتل يوليوس قيصر دسيموس جونيوس بروتوس ألبينوس في مودينا ويهزم قوات القنصل بانسا الذي يلقى مصرعه وذلك في معركة فورم غالورم.
    1699 - مولد ديانة السيخ في شمال الهند حسب التقويم الناناكشاهي.
    1844 - اندلاع معارك عنيفة بين الجزائريين والفرنسيين أثناء الاحتلال في منطقة جبال الأوراس بقيادة أحمد باي استمرت عشرين يومًا.
    1849 - المجر تستقل عن النمسا.
    1894 - توماس إديسون يعرض كاينتوسكوب لعرض الصور المتحركة.
    1883 - ألكسندر غراهام بيل ينجح في إجراء أول مكالمة تليفونية بين مدينتين.
    1909 - تأسيس شركة الأنجلو – فارسية في لندن وذلك لاستغلال الثروة النفطية في إيران، وحصول    المملكة المتحدة على امتياز تنقيب النفط فيها.
    1912 - السفينة تايتانيك تصطدم بجبل جليدي في المحيط الأطلسي مما أدى إلى غرقها بعد أكثر من ثلاث ساعات في 15 أبريل.
    1948 - عصابات الهاجاناه الصهيونية ترتكب مجزرة قرية ناصر الدين في طبريا، حيث قتلت 50 فلسطينيًا من أصل 90 هم سكان القرية.
    1956 - عرض أول شريط فيديو في مؤتمر المنظمة الوطنية للمذيعين.
    1967 - تأسيس المنظمة العربية لأبحاث الفضاء عربسات.
    1970 - انفجار خزان الأكسجين على مركبة الفضاء أبولو 13، مما أدى إلى دمار كبير في المركبة حتى أن رجوعها إلى الأرض كان أشبه بالمعجزة نظرًا لكمية الدمار الذي حل بالمركبة.
    1986 - الولايات المتحدة تقصف ليبيا إنتقامًا لتفجير ديسكو لابيل في برلين الغربية الذي أدى إلى مقتل جندييين أمريكيين.
    1988 - بدء حملات الأنفال ضد الأكراد من قبل السلطات العراقية.
    1989 - نينتندو تعلن عن إصدار أول غيم بوي.
    2009 - الولايات المتحدة تخفف القيود المتعلقة بالسفر والتحويلات المالية مع كوبا بالنسبة للأمريكيين من أصل كوبي، والرئيس الكوبي الأسبق فيدل كاسترويقول أن التحول في السياسة الأمريكية تجاه بلاده لم يشر من قريب أو بعيد إلى الإجراءات القاسية المتمثلة في الحصار الاقتصادي المفروض عليها منذ نحو 47 عامًا.
    2010 - زلزال بقوة 6.9 على مقياس ريختر يضرب مقاطعة تشينخاي شمال غرب الصين ويؤدي إلى سقوط 300 قتيل وإصابة حوالي 8000 شخص، وكذلك إلى طمر عدد غير محدد من الأشخاص تحت المنازل المنهارة.


*
مواليد*



    1629 - كريستيان هوغنس، عالم فيزياء ورياضيات هولندي.
    1738 - وليام كافينديش بنتينك، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
    1907 - فرانسوا دوفالييه، رئيس هايتي.
    1921 - توماس شيلينغ، اقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 2005.
    1927 - ألان ماكديرميد، عالم كيمياء نيوزيلندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 2000.
    1929 - الشاذلي بن جديد، رئيس الجزائر.
    1941 - جولي كرستي، ممثلة إنجليزية.
    1943 - فؤاد السنيورة، رئيس وزراء لبنان.
    1961 - روبرت كارليل، ممثل إسكتلندي.
    1964 - تاكمي يامازاكي، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
    1973 - روبيرتو ايالا، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.
             أدريان برودي، ممثل أمريكي.
    1977 - سارة ميشيل غيلار، ممثلة أمريكية.
    1979 - نوي باماروت، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.
    1983 - جايمس ماكفادن، لاعب كرة قدم إسكتلندي.
    1986 - مات ديربيشاير، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
    1987 - إروين هوفر، لاعب كرة قدم نمساوي.
    1988 - فاسيليوس بلياتسيكاس، لاعب كرة قدم يوناني.
    1996 - أبيجيل برسلين، ممثلة أمريكية.



*وفيات*



    1578 - إيرل بوثويل الرابع، زوج الملكة ماري ستيوارت.
    1759 - جورج فريدريك هاندل، موسيقي ألماني.
    1930 - فلاديمير ماياكوفسكي، كاتب روسي.
    1935 - إيمي نويثر، عالمة رياضيات ألمانية.



*أعياد ومناسبات*



    يوم أبجدية نكو، ذكرى الانتهاء من صياغة أبجدية نكو عام 1949.
    اليوم الأسود، احتفال للعازبين في كوريا الجنوبية.
    عيد الشباب في أنغولا.
    عيد اللغة الجورجية في جورجيا.

----------


## loly_h

*الله يانـــــدى 

الموضوع فكرته قوية جدا

عبقرية والله

يعنى شهر يونيو هلاقى مكتوب

وفى مثل هذا اليوم ولدت هاله فاروق عن عمر يناهز السابعة عشر 

أما اشوف!!!

تسلم إيدك ياندى

ومتابعة جدا*

----------


## اليمامة

*15 أبريـــــــــــل*



*أحداث*


1955 - افتتاح أول مطعم ماكدونالدز للوجبات السريعة في إلينوي بالولايات المتحدة.
    1865 - اغتيال الرئيس الأمريكي أبراهام لينكون برصاصة أطلقها عليه جون ولكس يوت في مسرح نورد في واشنطن حيث كان يشاهد مع زوجته عرضاً لمسرحية العم الأمريكي.
    1929 - افتتاح أول مركز تسوق في محطة قطار وهو مركز تسوق هانكيو في محطة أوميدا بأوساكا في اليابان.
    1958 - انعقاد مؤتمر أكرا والذي عقد بناء على مجهودات كوامي نكروما رئيس وزراء غانا، ويعتبر هذا المؤتمر نواه للوحدة الأفريقية.
    1961 - بدأ الهجوم على مطارات كوبا وأحياء الهافانا وسانتياغو خلال غزو خليج الخنازير.
    1975 - اكتشاف 2784 دومايكو هو أحد كويكبات حزام الكويكبات الرئيسي.
    1976 - منتخب الكويت لكرة القدم يفوز بكأس الخليج 1976 المقامة في دولة قطر.
    1982 - تنفيذ حكم الإعدام بخالد الإسلامبولي وخمسة من معاونية بتهمة اغتيال الرئيس المصري محمد أنور السادات.
    1983 - افتتاح ديزني لاند في طوكيو.
    1986 - غارة أمريكية على مدينتي طرابلس وبنغازي الليبيتين.
    1988 - بداية مظاهرات الطلاب الصينيين في ميدان تيان آن من الصيني مطالبين بالإصلاح والديمقراطية.
    1988 - حريق في مخيمات الحجاج في مكة يؤدي إلى مصرع 343 حاجًا.
    2002 - السلطات الإسرائيلية تلقي القبض على مروان البرغوثي.
    2002 - سقوط طائرة ركاب صينية قرب مدينة بوسان الكورية ومصرع جميع ركابها.
    2010 - الرئيس القرغيزي المخلوع قربان بيك باقايف يستقيل من منصبه ويغادر إلى كازاخستان.



*مواليد*



 1452- ليوناردو دا فينشي، رسام إيطالي وأحد فنانين عصر النهضة.
    1489 - سنان آغا، معماري عثماني.
    1642 - السلطان سليمان الثاني، سلطان عثماني.
    1684 - الإمبراطورة كاثرين الأولى، إمبراطورة الإمبراطورية الروسية.
    1707 - ليونهارد أويلر، عالم رياضيات سويسري.
    1839 - يعقوب صنوع، رائد من رواد المسرح المصري والصحافة المصرية الساخرة.
    1858 - إميل دوركايم، فيلسوف وعالم اجتماع فرنسي.
    1874 - يوهانس شتارك، عالم فيزياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1919.
    1894 - نيكيتا خروشوف، سياسي سوفيتي.
    1895 - زينب صدقي، ممثلة مصرية.
    1896 - نيكولاي سيميونوف، عالم كيمياء روسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1956.
    1910 - أمينة رزق، ممثلة مصرية.
    1912 - كيم إل سونغ، رئيس كوريا الشمالية.
    1920 - ريتشارد فون فايتسكر، رئيس ألمانيا.
    1928 - الإمام موسى الصدر، مؤسس حركة أفواج المقاومة اللبنانية – أمل.
    1938 - كلاوديا كاردينالي، ممثلة إيطالية.
    1948 - مايكل كامن، موسيقي أمريكي.
    1950 - عبد الرحمن بن حمد العطية، أمين عام مجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية.
    1955 - دودي الفايد، رجل أعمال مصري، توفي في حادث سير في نفق ألما بباريس مع الليدي ديانا سبينسر.
    1959 - إيما تومسن، ممثلة إنجليزية. توماس ف. ويلسن، ممثل أمريكي.
    1960 - الأمير فيليب، ولي عهد بلجيكا.
    1961 ـ كارول غريدر، عالمة بيولوجيا جزيئيةأمريكية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الطب لعام 2009
    1979 - آنا تورف، ممثلة أسترالية.
    1981 - أندريس داليساندرو، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.
    1982 - ألبيرت رييرا، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.
    1986 - توم هيتون، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
    1990 - إيما واتسون، ممثلة إنجليزية.
    1992 - ناثانيل مينديز لاينغ، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.



*وفيات*


 1765 - ميخائيل لومونوسوف، كاتب وعالم روسي.
    1865 - أبراهام لينكون، رئيس الولايات المتحدة السادس عشر.
    1888 - ماثيو أرنولد، شاعر إنجليزي.
    1889 - الأب داميان، راهب ومبشر بلجيكي.
    1912 - إدوارد جون سميث، قبطان سفينة تيتانيك.
    1927 - غاستون ليرو، كاتب فرنسي.
    1980 - جان بول سارتر، كاتب وفيلسوف فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1964.
    1982 - خالد الإسلامبولي، قاتل الرئيس المصري محمد أنور السادات.
    1990 - جريتا جاربو، ممثلة سويدية.
    1998 - بول بوت، سياسي وعسكري كمبودي.



*أعياد ومناسبات*



    مهرجان أريرانغ في كوريا الشمالية للاحتفال بعيد ميلاد كيم إل سونغ.

----------


## اليمامة

> *الله يانـــــدى 
> 
> الموضوع فكرته قوية جدا
> 
> عبقرية والله
> 
> يعنى شهر يونيو هلاقى مكتوب
> 
> وفى مثل هذا اليوم ولدت هاله فاروق عن عمر يناهز السابعة عشر 
> ...


هههههههههه
يا صباح الفن ..
ازيك يا هالة ..منورة الموضوع 
والله العظيم يا هالة ان الفكرة دى نفسى أحققها بجد وهى انى أسجل فى الموضوع تاريخ ميلاد الأعضاء والأصدقاء ..بس المشكلة أعرفها ازاى ؟
ياريت كل واحد يدخل فى اليوم  بتاع مولده يقول انه اتولد انهاردة وأنا هاعمله حفلة جميلة ..
وياستى شهر 7 سبعة ليس ببعيد ..هانت..بس تعالى هنا جرى وانتى مزأططة وقولى بس ان انهاردة عيد ميلادك علشان نسجله فى ذاكرة منتدى أبناء مصر 
أنا بشكرك جدا يا هالة على كلامك الجميل وأسعدنى وجودك وهانتظر متابعتك ان شاء الله

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

*16 أبريـــــــــل*





*أحداث*


    1917 - زعيم الحزب الشيوعي البلشفي فلاديمير لينين يعود إلى العاصمة الروسية بيتروجراد بعد عقد كامل في المنفى ليتسلم مقاليد الثورة الروسية وذلك بعد شهر من عزل القيصر نيقولا الثاني.
    641 - فتح مصر وسقوط حصن بابليون في يد عمرو بن العاص بعد حصار دام نحو سبعة أشهر.
    1906 - بداية تشغيل القطار السريع من شينباشي إلى كوبه في اليابان.
    1938 - إيطاليا والمملكة المتحدة توقعان اتفاقية تقضي بأن الدولتين تؤكدان على استقلال كل من اليمن والسعودية وعدم سعي أي من الدولتين الاستعماريتين للحصول على مراكز ممتازة جديدة ذات صفة سياسية في اليمن أو السعودية.
    1948 - إنشاء المنظمة الأوروبية للتعاون الاقتصادي.
    1955 - انهيار منجم جبل بوتا في ساسيبو بناغاساكي مخلفاً 68 قتيلًا.
    1972 - انطلاق المكوك الفضائي أبولو 16 باتجاه القمر.
    1975 - الرئيس المصري محمد أنور السادات يعين محمد حسني مبارك نائبًا للرئيس.
    1988 - الموساد يغتال خليل الوزير – أبو جهاد أحد زعماء حركة فتح الفلسطينية في تونس.
    1991 - الزعيم السوفيتي ميخائيل غورباتشوف يقوم بأول زيارة لرئيس سوفيتي إلى اليابان.
    2009 - مستوطنون ومتطرفون يهود يخفقون في اقتحام المسجد الأقصى.


*مواليد*


    778 - الملك لويس الورع، ملك الفرنجة وإمبراطور الإمبراطورية الكارولنجية.
    1755 - إليزابيث لويز فيغ لوبرون، رسامة فرنسية.
    1844 - أناتول فرانس، كاتب فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1921.
    1889 - تشارلي تشابلن، ممثل أمريكي - بريطاني إشتهر بالكوميديا الصامتة.
    1927 - البابا بندكت السادس عشر، بابا الكنيسة الكاثوليكية.
    1938 - فريال كريم، فنانة لبنانية.
    1940 - الملكة مارغريت الثانية، ملكة الدنمارك.
    1947 - كريم عبد الجبار، لاعب كرة سلة أمريكي.
    1954 - إلين باركين، ممثلة أمريكية.
    1960 -  بيير ليتبارسكي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم ألماني،  رافاييل بينيتز، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إسباني.
    1965 -  مانويل ميخوتو غونزاليس، حكم كرة قدم إسباني، مارتن لورنس، ممثل أمريكي.
    1966 - شمسول مايدن، حكم كرة قدم سنغافوري.
    1971 - سيلينا، مغنية مكسيكية / أمريكية.
    1972 - كونشيتا مارتينيز، لاعبة كرة مضرب إسبانية.
    1977 - إيكون، مغني أمريكي ، فريدرك ليونبرغ، لاعب كرة قدم سويدي.
    1987 - آرون لينون، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
    1990 - لورين نيكلسون، ممثلة أمريكية.


*وفيات*


    744 - الوليد بن يزيد، الخليفة الحادي عشر من الخلفاء الأمويين.
    1828 - فرانسيسكو غويا، رسام إسباني.
    1940 - الشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس، مصلح جزائري وزعيم حركة الإصلاح في الجزائر.
    1958 - روزاليند فرانكلين، عالمة كيمياء فيزيائية بريطانية.
    1970 - الضيف أحمد، ممثل مصري.
    1972 - ياسوناري كواباتا، أديب ياباني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1968.
    1988 - خليل الوزير، أحد قادة حركة فتح.
    2008 -تركي الهنداوي، عسكري أردني ، إدوارد نورتون لورنتز، عالم رياضيات وأرصاد جوية أمريكي.

*
أعياد ومناسبات*


    يوم العلم في الجزائر.
    يوم تحرير العبيد في واشنطن دي سي.

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

النهارضه يوم تاريحي في مصر 


النهارضه تم حل الحزب الوطني ..ومصادره امواله ..ورجوع املاكه للدوله 


الي الجحيم والي مزبله التاريخ ياامن خربت مصر وضيعتها وسرقتها 

لن يذكرك التاريخ الا بالبصق علي قبرك مثلما بصقو علي الحزب الناوي في المانيا ..والحزب الشيوعي بروسيا 

والحزب الوطني في مصر 


مبروك يامصر ..الي الامام ياقطار الثوره العظيم

----------


## اليمامة

انا بقرأ مداخلتك يا محمد وفى الجزيvرة حالا بيتكلموا عن الموضوع دا وبيناقشوه 
البلد الحمد لله بتنضف وهاتتطور ان شاء الله بالصبر والدفع المستمر
المهم يبقى فيه ان شاء الله أحزاب جديدة ونضيفة مكان الحزب الحقير كدا ..
اللى كان الفساد فيه أكتر من المنفعة بمراحل
وكأنه كان مخصص لجماعة الفاسدين

تحيا مصر

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

*17 أبريل* 







*أحداث*



 2004 - اغتيال عبد العزيز الرنتيسي قائد حركة حماس على يد الجيش الإسرائيلي.

    1509 - البابا يوليوس الثاني يضع حجر الأساس لبناء كاتدرائية القديس بطرس في الفاتيكان.

    1895 - توقيع معاهدة شيمونوسيكي والتي إعترفت الصين فيها باستقلال كوريا وأعادت بعض المقاطعات ومنها تايوان إلى اليابان ووافقت على دفع نفقات الإصلاح.

    1939 - الإعلان عن قيام جمهورية غواتيملا.

    1946 - جلاء الفرنسيين عن سوريا وإنهاء الانتداب الفرنسي عليها.

    1961 - أول هجوم على جزيرة كوبا بعد نجاح الثورة مباشرة من قبل قوات معادية للنظام الجديد في هافانا وبدعم من الولايات المتحدة وذلك لمحاولة الإطاحة الزعيم الجديد فيدل كاسترو، وقد فشل هذا الهجوم فشل ذريع وعرف باسم غزو خليج الخنازير.

    1963 - توقيع ميثاق الوحدة الثلاثي بين مصر وسوريا والعراق.

    1966 - انتخاب عبد الرحمن عارف رئيسًا للجمهورية العراقية خلفًا لأخيه عبد السلام عارف الذي قتل بحادث طائرة.

    1980 - قطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية بين الولايات المتحدة وإيران بسبب أزمة الرهائن الأمريكيين المحتجزين في طهران.

    1984 - شرطية بريطانية تلقى مصرعها بعد إطلاق نار من مبنى السفارة الليبية في لندن.

    1988 - وقوع معركة تحرير الفاو وهي المعركة الفاصلة في الحرب العراقية الإيرانية.

    1992 - لجنة ترسيم الحدود الكويتية - العراقية تقر الخريطة النهائية للحدود البرية المشتركة بين البلدين.

    1993 - وفاة رئيس تركيا تورغوت أوزال، ورئيس البرلمان بولات كيندوروك يتولى بالنيابة مهام الرئيس.

    2000 - افتتاح المركز العلمي التابع لمؤسسة الكويت للتقدم العلمي بحضور أمير دولة الكويت الشيخ جابر الأحمد الصباح ورئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية إميل لحود.

    2008 -  مرسوم رئاسي بتأسيس محافظتي حلوان و6 أكتوبر في مصر.
        إصدار العدد الأول من صحيفة ذا ناشيونال باللغة الإنجليزية في أبوظبي.



*مواليد*



1948 - يان هامر، موسيقي تشيكي.

    1951 - هورست هروبش، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني.

    1952 - فؤاد الهاشم، كاتب صحفي كويتي.

    1959 - شون بين، ممثل إنجليزي.

    1972 - جينيفر غارنر، ممثلة أمريكية.

    1974 - فيكتوريا بيكام، مغنية إنجليزية.

    1976 - ناصر درويش، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.

    1985 - جو ويلفرد تسونجا، لاعب كرة مضرب فرنسي.



*وفيات*



 1790 - بنجامين فرانكلين، سياسي أمريكي.

    1892 - ألكسندر ماكينزي، رئيس وزراء كندا.

    1942 - جن بيرين، عالم فيزياء فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1962.

    1976 - هنريك دام، عالم فيزيولوجيا وكيمياء حيوية دنماركي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 
1943

    1986 - مارسيل داسولت، رجل أعمال وصانع طائرات فرنسي.

    1993 - تورغوت أوزال، رئيس تركيا.

    2004 - عبد العزيز الرنتيسي، قائد حركة حماس.

    2008 - إيمي سيزير، شاعر وكاتب وسياسي فرنسي.


*
أعياد ومناسبات
*


    عيد الجلاء في سوريا.

    يوم الأسير الفلسطيني في فلسطين.

----------


## اليمامة

*18 أبريــــل*






*أحداث*



1994 - إلقاء القبض على قائد القوات اللبنانية سمير جعجع.

    1855 - حاكم مصر سعيد باشا يقرر إنشاء مجلس تجار مختلط من المصريين والأجانب، وقد تسرب من هذا المجلس القانون الأجنبي ليحل محل المعاملات في الشريعة الإسلامية.

    1872 - افتتاح أبواب أول كنيسة مسيحية بناها اليابانيون في يوكوهاما.

    1888 - صدور العدد الأول من جريدة المقطم في القاهرة.

    1906 - زلزال بقوة 8.25 درجات على مقياس ريختر في سان فرانسيسكو يسبب حريق ودمار مات فيه حوالي 3000 شخص.

    1915 - طائرة رولان غاروس تسقط ويأخذ أسيرًا لدى الألمان وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى.

    1919 - إنشاء عصبة الأمم وفق اتفاقية وقعها الحلفاء المنتصرون في الحرب العالمية الأولى.

    1923 - السلطان فؤاد سلطان مصر يصبح ملكًا بعد أنتقال مصر من سلطنة إلى مملكة.

    1942 - القوات الأمريكية تشن غارات على طوكيو وناغويا وكوبا ومدن يابانية أخرى أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.

    1943 - مقتل الأدميرال إيسوروكو ياماموتو عندما اوقعت طائرات القوات الجوية الأمريكية طائرته فوق جزيرة بوغانفيل.

    1955 - انعقاد مؤتمر باندونغ في إندونيسيا والذي حضره وفود 29 دولة أفريقية وآسيوية، استمر المؤتمر لمدة ستة أيام وكان النواة الأولى لنشأة حركة عدم الانحياز.

    1960 - استقلال طنجة وضمها إلى المغرب.

    1978 - فيكرز فيسكاونت تصبح أول طائرة ركاب تعمل بمحرك مروحة توربينية أكثر من 25 عامًا.

    1980 - تأسيس جمهورية زيمبابوي.

    1983 - تفجير سفارة الولايات المتحدة في بيروت ومصرع جميع العاملين فيها والبالغ عددهم 63 شخصًا.

    1993 - طائرات القوات الجوية الأمريكية تهاجم قواعد رادار عراقية.

    1996 - قصف إسرائيلي لموقع الأمم المتحدة في قانا بلبنان يؤدي إلى وقوع ما سمي بمجزرة قانا والتي نتج عنها مقتل 102 من المدنيين اللبنانيين.

    2005 - وفاة النائب اللبناني باسل فليحان متأثرًا بجروحه التي أصيب بها في حادث اغتيال رئيس الوزراء الأسبق رفيق الحريري في 14 فبراير.

    2007 - وصول الجنيه الإسترليني لأعلى قيمة له مقابل الدولار خلال خمسة عشر عاما منذ سنة 1992، حيث وصلت قيمته إلى 2$.



*مواليد*



 1580 - توماس ميدلتون، كاتب مسرحي وشاعر إنجليزي.

    1590 - السلطان أحمد الأول، سلطان عثماني.

    1901 - آسيا داغر، ممثلة ومنتجة لبنانية.

    1925 - عبد الودود شلبي، الأمين العام الأسبق للجنة للعليا للدعوة الإسلامية في الجامع الأزهر.

    1947 - جيمس وودز، ممثل أمريكي.

    1963 - كونان أوبراين، إعلامي أمريكي.

    1967 - ماريا بيلو، ممثلة أمريكية.

    1969 - ساياكو كورودا، أميرة يابانية.

    1970 - سعد الدين الحريري، رئيس وزراء لبنان.

    1978 - جراح عبد اللطيف، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.

    1979 - ماثيو أبسون، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.

    1984 - أمريكا فيرارا، ممثلة أمريكية.

    1985 - لوكاس فابيانسكي، لاعب كرة قدم بولندي.

    1987 - داني غوثري، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.

    1994 - مويسيس أرياس، ممثل أمريكي.



*وفيات*



796 - هشام بن عبد الرحمن، أحد أشهر الأمراء الأمويين في الأندلس.

    1873 - يوستوس فون ليبيغ، عالم كيمياء ألماني.

    1945 - جون أمبروز فلمنج، عالم فيزياء ومهندس إنجليزي.

    1955 - ألبرت أينشتاين، عالم فيزياء نظرية أمريكي - سويسري من أصل ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1921.

    1976 - هنريك دام، عالم فيزيولوجيا وكيمياء حيوية دنمركي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1943.

    1988 - انتونين بوس، لاعب كرة قدم تشيكوسلوفاكي.

    2003 - إدجار كود، عالم كومبيوتر بريطاني.

    2005 - باسل فليحان، سياسي واقتصادي لبناني.

    2007 - أندري كفاشناك، لاعب كرة قدم تشيكوسلوفاكي.

    2009 - حسن عريبي، مغني وملحن ليبي.



*أعياد ومناسبات*



    عيد الاستقلال في زيمبابوي.

    عيد الجيش في إيران.

----------


## اليمامة

*19 أبريــــل*






*أحداث*


 2003 - إعادة انتخاب أولوسيجون أوباسانجو رئيسًا لنيجيريا لفترة رئاسية أخرى بعد أن حصل على 62% من مجمل أصوات الناخبين وسط إتهامات بعدم نزاهة الانتخابات.

    1160 - نفي القائد الياباني ميناموتو نو يوريتومو إلى جزيرة إزو.

    1775 - بدء حرب الاستقلال الأمريكية التي أدت بالنهاية إلى قيام الولايات المتحدة.

    1961 - اجتماع في قصر السيف في الكويت بين أمير الكويت الشيخ عبد الله السالم الصباح والمقيم السياسي البريطاني في الخليج وليام لوس والوكيل السياسي في الكويت جون ريتشموند وذلك للتفاوض بين البلدين على إلغاء اتفاقية 1899 بين الكويت والمملكة المتحدة.

    1963 - تأسيس جمعية الكرد في لبنان.

    1964 - بدأ بيع السيارة الرياضية فورد موستانغ لأول مرة.

    1974 - بيونير 11 ينجح في المرور عبر حزام الكويكبات.

    1986 - مجلس المطارنة الموارنة ينتخب المطران نصر الله بطرس صفير بطريركًا للكنيسة المارونية خلفًا للبطريرك المستقيل أنطونيوس خريش.

    1995 - انفجار سيارة مفخخه أمام مبنى حكومي في أوكلاهوما الأمريكية وسقوط عدد كبير من الضحايا.

    2005 - انتخاب الكاردينال الألماني جوزيف راتزنغر بابا للكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية تحت اسم بينيدكتوس السادس عشر وذلك في اليوم الثاني من بدء مجمع الكرادلة إجتماعاته لانتخاب بابا جديد خلفًا للبابا يوحنا بولس الثاني.

    2008 - فوز بايرن ميونخ على دورتموند في نهائي كأس ألمانيا والذي أقيم على ملعب العاصمة برلين.

    2009 - انتخاب رئيس كتلة جبهة التوافق إياد السامرائي رئيسًا لمجلس النواب العراقي بعد جدل دام أكثر من أربعة أشهر بعد استقالة رئيس البرلمان الأسبقمحمود المشهداني-   عبد العزيز بوتفليقة يؤدي اليمين الدستورية رئيسًا للجزائر لفترة رئاسية ثالثة.

*
مواليد
*

1793- فرديناند الأول، إمبراطور النمسا.

    1832 - خوسيه إتشيغاراي، عالم رياضيات إسباني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1904.

    1882 - جيتوليو فارجاس، رئيس البرازيل.

    1912 - غلين سيبورغ، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1951.

    1935 - جوزيف فويتا، لاعب كرة قدم تشيكي.

    1937 - جوزيف استرادا، رئيس الفلبين.

    1954 - تريفور فرانسيس، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.

    1968 - آشلي جود، ممثلة أمريكية.

    1972 - ريفالدو، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.

    1973 - فيروز زياني، إعلامية جزائرية.

    1975 - يوسي ياسكيلاينن، لاعب كرة قدم فنلندي.
    1978 - جيمس فرانكو، ممثل أمريكي- غابرييل هاينزه، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.

    1979 - كيت هودسون، ممثلة أمريكية.

    1981 - هايدن كرستنسين، ممثل كندي.

    1983 - هديل محمد الحضيف، مدونة وكاتبة وروائية سعودية.

    1985 - فالون بهرامي، لاعب كرة قدم سويسري.

    1987 - ماريا شارابوفا، بطلة كرة مضرب روسية- جوي هارت، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.



*وفيات*



 1689- الملكة كرستينا، ملكة السويد.

    1824 - جورج بايرون، شاعر إنجليزي.

    1881 - بينجامين دزرائيلي، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.

    1906 - بيار كوري، عالم فيزياء فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1903.

    1967 - كونراد أديناور، مستشار ألمانيا.

    1998 - أكتافيو باز، أديب مكسيكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1990.

    2008 - حنان الأغا، فنانة تشكيلية فلسطينية.



*أعياد ومناسبات*



    عيد الاستقلال في فنزويلا.

----------


## اليمامة

*20 أبريـــــــل*






*أحداث
*


  1972- المكوك الفضائي أبولو 16 يهبط على سطح القمر.
    1792 - فرنسا تعلن الحرب على النمسا.
    1854 - قيام تحالف دفاعي بين النمسا وبروسيا ضد روسيا.
    1868 - اليابان تغير عاصمتها من كيوتو إلى إيدو.
    1871 - بداية الخدمات البريدية في طوكيو وكيوتو وأوساكا.
    1901 - افتتاح أول جامعة نسائية في اليابان.
    1925 - بداية البريد الجوي بين طوكيو وأوساكا وفوكوكا.
    1929 - إنشاء جهاز البوليس الدولي الإنتربول.
    1947 - عقد أول انتخابات برلمانية في اليابان.
    2008 - مقتل ناشطين حزب الكتائب اللبنانية بإطلاق نار في زحلة بعد افتتاح بيت الكتائب في زحلة.
    2009 - انعقاد مؤتمر ديربان الاستعراضي في جنيف بسويسرا والذي نظمته الأمم المتحدة بهدف مناهضة العنصرية.



*مواليد*


 702 - الإمام جعفر الصادق، الإمام السادس لدى الشيعة الإثنا عشرية.
    1808 - نابليون الثالث، أول رئيس للجمهورية الفرنسية وثاني إمبراطور لفرنسا.
    1889 - أدولف هتلر، زعيم النازية.
    1894 - هارولد لويد، ممثل أمريكي.
    1918 - كاي سيجبان، عالم فيزياء سويدي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1981.
    1927 - كارل مولر، عالم فيزياء سويسري حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1987.
    1934 - حسين كمال، مخرج مصري.
    1942 - أرتو باسيلينا، كاتب فنلندي.
    1949 -  خالد زكي، ممثل مصري - جيسيكا لانغ، ممثلة أمريكية - فيرونيكا كارترايت، ممثلة إنجليزية.
    1961 - كونستانتين لافرونينكو، ممثل روسي.
    1964 - كريسبين غلوفير، ممثل أمريكي.
    1970 - أبو مصعب عبد الودود أمير تنظيم القاعدة ببلاد المغرب الاسلامي
    1972 - كارمن إلكترا، ممثلة أمريكية.
    1973 - رامز جلال، ممثل مصري.
    1976 - شاي غيفن، حارس مرمى كرة قدم أيرلندي.
    1987 - خالد الرشيدي، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.



*وفيات*


 1887 - محمد شريف باشا، سياسي مصري.
    1918 - كارل فرديناند براون، عالم فيزياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1909.
    1951 - إيفانو بونومي، رئيس وزراء إيطاليا.
    1977 - سيب هيربرجر، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم ألماني.
    1992 - بيتر ميتشل، عالم كيمياء بريطاني.



*أعياد ومناسبات*



    عيد رضوان عند البهائية.

----------


## اليمامة

21 أبريـــــــل






*أحداث*



 1800 - استسلام الثائرين من أهالي مصر في ثورة القاهرة الثانية وذلك بعد أن سلط عليهم الجنرال كليبر مدافعه وأحرق أحياء القاهرة.

    753 ق.م - إنشاء مدينة روما على يد رومولوس ورموس.

    1612 - توكوغاوا إيه-ياسو يصدر مرسومًا يمنع فيه الديانة المسيحية في الأراضي التي تقع تحت السيطرة اليابانية.

    1702 - رئيس عشيرة أكو أسانو ناغانوري يقوم بمحاولة قتل كيرا يوشيناكا في قلعة إيدو فاتحًا لأحداث عرفت باسم السبعة وأربعون ساموراي.

    1921 - توقيع ميثاق برشلونة الخاص بتنظيم حرية الترانزيت.

    1934 - الانتهاء من بناء تمثال هاتشيكو في ساحة محطة شيبويا.

    1941 - سلطات الانتداب الفرنسي على سوريا تعين تاج الدين الحسيني رئيسًا عليها تحت الانتداب.

    1960 - افتتاح مدينة برازيليا كعاصمة للبرازيل على يدي الرئيس جوسيلينو كوبيتشيك.

    1961 - الأمم المتحدة تتخذ قراراً يقضي بإنهاء اتفاقية الوصاية التي فرضتها على تنجانيقا الواقعة حالياً في تنزانيا والصادرة عام 1946، وقد أصبحت تنجانيقا مستقلة ضمن رابطة الشعوب البريطانية.

    1967 - الجيش يتولى السلطة في اليونان.

    1978 - توقيع اتفاقية الصيد البحري اليابانية - السوفيتية.

    1981 - البيت الأبيض يعلن أن الرئيس الأمريكي رونالد ريغان قرر الموافقة على بيع طائرات الإنذار المبكر (أواكس) إلى المملكة العربية السعودية.

    1982 - مصر تستعيد منطقة شرم الشيخ التي تعتبر جزء من سيناء في إطار اتفاقية السلام المصرية الإسرائيلية.

    2004 - انفجار في إدارة المرور في المملكة العربية السعودية يودي بحياة 4 أشخاص ويصيب 145 بجراح.

    2009 - إطلاق المكتبة الرقمية العالمية التابعة لليونسكو.

*

مواليد*



 1816 - تشارلوت برونتي، روائية إنجليزية.

    1837 - فريدريك باير، سياسي دنماركي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1908.

    1864 - ماكس فيبر، اقتصادي ألماني.

    1882 - بيرسي وليمز برجمان، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1946.

    1889 - بول كارير، عالم كيمياء سويسري حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1937.

    1915 - أنطوني كوين، ممثل أمريكي.

    1926 - الملكة إليزابيث الثانية، ملكة المملكة المتحدة.

    1933 - البطريرك إغناطيوس زكا الأول عيواص، بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الأرثوذكس.

    1934 - فاروق صبحي الكيلاني، محامي أردني

    1954 - جيمس مورسن، ممثل أمريكي.

    1971 - سعد مينه، ممثل سوري.

    1973 - كاتسيوكي كونيشي، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.

    1979 -  جيمس مكافوي، ممثل إسكتلندي-توبياس ليندروث، لاعب كرة قدم سويدي.



*وفيات*



  1509 - الملك هنري السابع، ملك إنجلترا.

    1910 ـ مارك توين، كاتب أمريكي ساخر.

    1918 - مانفرد فون ريشتهوفن، طيار مقاتل ألماني.

    1946 - جون مينارد كينز، اقتصادي إنجليزي.

    1965 - إدوارد فيكتور أبلتون، عالم فيزياء إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1947.

    1986 - صلاح جاهين، شاعر ورسام مصري.

    1992 - بدر الدين جمجوم، ممثل مصري.

    1997 - سيد مكاوي، ملحن مصري.

    2010 - خوان أنطونيو سامارانش، رئيس اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية السابع.



*أعياد ومناسبات*



    عيد ميلاد مدينة روما.

----------


## اليمامة

*22 أبريــــــــل*






*أحداث*



 1981 - الأم تريزا تزور اليابان للمرة الأولى.

    1453 - المسلمون يفتحون القسطنطينية وذلك على يد محمد الفاتح.

    1500 - اكتشاف البرازيل عن طريق الصدفة عن طريق البحار البرتغالي بيدرو ألفاريز كابرال والتي ضمها باسم مملكة البرتغال.

    1870 - حكومة طوكيو تعطي تصريحًا إلى مخترعي الريكشا ببنائها وبيعها.

    1898 - إصدار أول جريدة كردية موسومة باسم صحيفة كوردستان في القاهرة، فأصبح هذا اليوم يوم الصحافة الكردية.

    1901 - نشر طريقة بريل اليابانية.

    1926 - التوقيع على معاهدة أمن متبادلة بين إيران وتركيا وأفغانستان.

    1945 - قوات الحلفاء تستولي على بولونيا في إيطاليا خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية.

    1948 - عصابة هاجاناه الصهيونية تستولي على مدينة حيفا الفلسطينية بعد مذابح مروعة.

    1952 - إيران تحتج لدى المملكة المتحدة على تدخلها في شئون البحرين، وذلك لأن إيران تعتبر البحرين أرض إيرانية.

    1984 - المملكة المتحدة تطرد موظفي السفارة الليبية في لندن بعد مقتل شرطية بريطانية كانت تحرس المتظاهرون أثناء مظاهرة ضد الرئيس معمر القذافي.

    2004 - اصطدام قطارين محملين بالوقود في كوريا الشمالية يسفر عن 3000 قتيل وجريح.

    2008 - افتتاح أعمال الإجتماع الموسع الثالث لوزراء خارجية الدول المجاورة للعراق في الكويت.
        رئيس مجلس النواب اللبناني نبيه بري بعد تأجيل الجلسة الثامنة عشر لانتخاب رئيس الجمهورية يعلن إنه لن يدعي لجلسات انتخابية أخرى إلا بعد انعقاد حوار بين الفرقاء اللبنانيين حيث يتم التوصل إلى اتفاق حول نسب المشاركة بالحكومة وإطار قانون الانتخاب.

    2009 - الناخبون في جنوب أفريقيا يدلون بأصواتهم في الانتخابات العامة الرابعة منذ انتهاء سياسة الفصل العنصري.

    2010 - انفجار صاروخ بالقرب من مدينة العقبة جنوب الأردن يؤدي إلى وقوع أضرار في مستودع للتبريد دون وقوع أي ضحايا، وهو صاروخ من إثنين إطلقا في الفجر وسقطا فوق الأراضي الأردنية فيما سقط الآخر في البحر الأحمر، وقد نفت مصر والأردن إنطلاق الصاروخين من أراضيهما، وتحليلات عسكرية تشير إلى أن الصاروخين كانا يستهدفان ميناء إيلات الإسرائيلي

-  الرئيس الأرميني سيرج سركيسيان يعلن عن تجميد المصادقة على اتفاقيات تهدف لتطبيع العلاقات مع تركيا التي عكرتها على مدى عقود اتهامات للأتراكبإرتكاب مذابح ضد الأرمن خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى وكذلك بسبب النزاع حول إقليم ناغورني كاراباخ، وذلك لأن تركيا ترفض تنفيذ مطلب التصديق على الاتفاقية بدون شروط مسبقة، ويقول إن بلاده مستعده للسير في المصادقة على الاتفاقيات في حال توفر الجو المناسب في تركيا.



*مواليد*



  571 - محمد، نبي الإسلام.

    1451 - الملكة إيزابيلا الأولى، ملكة إسبانيا.

    1658 - جوزيبي توريلي، موسيقي إيطالي.

    1707 - هنري فيلدنغ، روائي إنجليزي.

    1724 - إيمانويل كانت، فيلسوف ألماني.

    1854 - هنري لافونتين، سياسي بلجيكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1913.

    1870 - فلاديمير لينين، زعيم سوفييتي.

    1876 - روبرت باراني، طبيب هنغاري حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1914.

    1902 - عباس فارس، ممثل مصري.

    1904 - روبرت أوبنهايمر، عالم فيزياء أمريكي.

    1909 - ريتا ليفي مونتالشيني، طبيبة إيطالية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1986.

    1919 - دونالد كرام، عالم كيمياء الولايات المتحدة حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1987.

    1937 - جاك نيكلسون، ممثل أمريكي.

    1947 - نبيل الحلفاوي، ممثل مصري.

    1952 - فيصل الفايز، رئيس وزراء الأردن.

    1954 - جوجي ناكاتا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.

    1957 - دونالد توسك، رئيس وزراء بولندا.

    1969 - ديون دبلن، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.

    1973 - كريستوفر سابات، ممثل أداء صوتي أمريكي.

    1976 - ميكال زيولاكو، لاعب كرة قدم بولندي.

    1977 - مارك فان بوميل، لاعب كرة قدم هولندي.

    1979 - زولتان غيرا، لاعب كرة قدم هنغاري.

    1980 - نيكولاس دوشيز، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.

    1982 - كاكا، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.

    1986 - آمبر هيرد، ممثلة أمريكية.

    1987 - جون أوبي ميكيل، لاعب كرة قدم نيجيري.



*وفيات*



 1908 - هنري كامبل بانرمان، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.

    1994 - ريتشارد نيكسون، رئيس الولايات المتحدة السابع والثلاثون.

    2010 -  فيحان العربيد، ممثل كويتي - فيكتور نورينبيرغ، لاعب كرة قدم لوكسمبورغي.

----------


## اليمامة

*23 أبريـــــــــل*






*أحداث*



 2009 - قوات الأمن العراقية تعتقل أمير دولة العراق الإسلامية أبو عمر البغدادي الذي يتزعم إئتلاف مجموعة مرتبطة بتنظيم القاعدة.

    749 - سقوط الدولة الأموية.

    1895 - روسيا وألمانيا وفرنسا يطالبون اليابان بإعادة شبه جزيرة لياودونغ إلى الصين وذلك بعد المفاوضات الثلاثية بينهم.

    1904 - الولايات المتحدة تحصل على ملكية شركة قناة بنما من فرنسا.

    1920 - خلع السلطان العثماني محمد السادس وذلك بعد خروج الدولة العثمانية من الحرب العالمية الأولى بهزيمة قاسية خسرت بها الولايات العربية التي كانت تابعة لها.

    1945 - قوات الحلفاء تصل إلى بو في إيطاليا أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.

    1966 - نيسان موتورز تبدأ ببيع نيسان صني.

    1985 - إطلاق نار على الصحفي الكويتي أحمد الجار الله أدت إلى إصابته بجروح بليغة.

    2003 - السلطات الصينية تغلق جميع المدارس والجامعات في البلاد لمدة إسبوعين بسبب انتشار وباء سارس.

    2004 - مقتل خمسة من الإسلامين المتشددين على يد قوات الأمن السعودية في مدينة جدة بعد مطاردة بالسيارات -  شركة فولكس فاجن للسيارات تعلن عن نيتها بيع 10% من الشركة لإمارة أبوظبي بقيمة 1.9 مليار دولار.



*مواليد*


 1564 - ويليام شكسبير، كاتب إنجليزي.

    1791 - جيمس بيوكانان، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الخامس عشر.

    1823 - السلطان عبد المجيد الأول، سلطان عثماني.

    1858 - ماكس بلانك، عالم فيزياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1918.

    1861 - إدموند ألنبي، جنرال بريطاني.

    1867 - يوهانس فيبيغر، طبيب دنماركي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1926.

    1897 - ليستر بولز بيرسون، رئيس وزراء كندا حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1957.

    1899 - بيرتل أولين، اقتصادي سويدي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1977.
        فلاديمير نابوكوف، كاتب روسي - أمريكي.

    1902 - هالدور لاكسنس، أديب آيسلندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1955.

    1943 - فايتنغ هارادا، ملاكم ياباني.

    1957 - كينجي كاواي، ملحن ياباني.

    1962 - جون هانا، ممثل إسكتلندي.

    1968 - تيموثي مك فاي، المسؤول عن تفجير المبنى الفيدرالي في ولاية أوكلاهوما.
        الأميرة عائشة بنت الحسين، شقيقة ملك الأردن عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين.
        الأميرة زين بنت الحسين، شقيقة ملك الأردن عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين.

    1974 - أشرف مصيلحي، ممثل مصري.

    1977 - كال بين، ممثل أمريكي - لي يونغ بو، لاعب كرة قدم كوري جنوبي.

    1982 - أحمد عزمي، ممثل مصري.

    1988 - فيكتور أنيتشيبي، لاعب كرة قدم نيجيري.

    1989 - نيكول فايديسوفا، لاعبة كرة مضرب تشيكية.

    1990 - ديف باتل، ممثل إنجليزي.



*وفيات*



 303 - القديس جرجس، قديس مسيحي.

    1014 - بريان بورو، ملك أيرلندا الأعلى.

    1616 - ويليام شكسبير، كاتب إنجليزي.

    1850 - ويليام ووردزوورث، شاعر إنجليزي.

    1951 - تشارلز جيتس دويز، نائب رئيس الولايات المتحدة من عام 1925 إلى 1929 حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1925.

    1991 - زين العشماوي، ممثل مصري.

    2007 - بوريس يلتسن، أول رؤساء روسيا الإتحادية.

    2010 - فؤاد صادق مفتي، دبلوماسي سعودي.



*أعياد ومناسبات*


    اليوم العالمي للكتاب وحقوق التأليف.

----------


## اليمامة

24 أبريـــــــــــــــــــل





*أحداث*

2003 - نائب رئيس الوزراء العراقي الأسبق طارق عزيز يستسلم للقوات العراقية وذلك بعد سقوط حكم حزب البعث.
    934 - أبو العباس محمد الراضي بالله يتولى الخلافة ليكون الخليفة العشرون من خلفاء الدولة العباسية.
    1830 - الدولة العثمانية تعترف باليونان كدولة مستقلة وذلك بعد الضغوط الكبيرة التي مارستها الدول الأوربية الكبرى عليها لتأسيس ملكية مستقلة في اليونانتكون عاصمتها أثينا.
    1859 - بدء أعمال الحفر في قناة السويس التي تربط بين البحر المتوسط والبحر الأحمر.
    1877 - روسيا تعلن الحرب على الدولة العثمانية بعد رفض الباب العالي التدخل في شئون الدولة الداخلية بحجة حماية الأقليات المسيحية.
    1898 - إسبانيا تعلن الحرب ضد الولايات المتحدة فيما يعرف بالحرب الأمريكية الإسبانية.
    1908 - الصحفي والسياسي المصري أحمد حلمي يصدر صحيفة القطر المصري.
    1915 -  استخدام غاز الخردل لأول مرة في تاريخ الحروب وذلك على جبهات القتال قرب مدينة يبرس في بلجيكا وذلك في الحرب العالمية الأولى.
        العثمانيون يقومون باعتقال أكثر من 250 من زعماء الأرمن في اسطنبول مبدئين بما عرف لاحقاً باسم مذابح الأرمن ومذابح سيفو بحق السريان الآشوريين الكلدان.
    1916 - الأيرلنديون ينتفضون ضد الحكم البريطاني أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى، إلا أن الجيش البريطاني استطاع إخمادها بعد أسبوع وراح ضحيتها 460 شخص.
    1950 - الأردن يضم الضفة الغربية إلى الإدارة الأردنية.
    1951 - حادث حريق قطار في محطة ساكوراغيتشو يودي بحياة 106 أشخاص.
    1980 - الولايات المتحدة تقوم بمحاولة لإنقاذ الرهائن المحتجزين في السفارة الأمريكية في طهران، وقد فشلت تلك المحاولة وسقط 8 من الجنود الأمريكيينخلالها.
    1984 - المغرب يقطع علاقاته الدبلوماسية مع كوستاريكا والسلفادور وذلك لقيامهما بنقل سفارتيهما من تل أبيب إلى القدس المحتلة.
    1990 - إطلاق التلسكوب الفضائي هابل.
    1991  نشر مراقبين دولين على الحدود بين الكويت والعراق.
        إثيوبيا تكمل انسحابها من إريتريا وذلك بعد اعترافها بحق الإرتيرين في تقرير المصير.



*مواليد*


  1845 - كارل شبيتلر، أديب سويسري حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1919.
    1856 - فيليب بيتان، رئيس الدولة الفرنسية أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.
    1934 - شيرلي ماكلين، ممثلة أمريكية.
    1941 - ريتشارد هولبروك، دبلوماسي أمريكي.
    1942 - باربرا سترايساند، مغنية وممثلة أمريكية.
    1947 - روجر كورنبيرغ، عالم كيمياء حيوية أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 2006.
    1966 - ألساندرو كوستاكورتا، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إيطالي.
    1968 - هاشم ثاتشي، رئيس وزراء كوسوفو.
    1976 - ستيف فينان، لاعب كرة قدم أيرلندي.
    1981 - تايلور دينت، لاعب كرة مضرب أمريكي.
    1982 - كيلي كلاركسون، ممثلة ومغنية أمريكية.
    1992 - مارك كولين، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.



*وفيات*



    1731 - دانييل ديفو، كاتب إنجليزي.
    1891 - هيلموت فون مولتكه، عسكري ألماني.
    1960 - ماكس فون لاوي، عالم فيزياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1914.
    1964 - غرهارت دوماك، طبيب ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1939.
    1986 - واليس سمبسون، دوقة وندسور وزوجة الملك إدوارد الثامن ملك المملكة المتحدة الأسبق.
    2004 - محمود مرسي، ممثل مصري.
    2005 - عيزر فايتسمان، رئيس إسرائيل.
    2006 - برايان لابون، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.


*
أعياد ومناسبات*



    يوم الجمهورية في غامبيا.

----------


## اليمامة

*25 أبريــــــــــــل*





*أحداث*

    1953 - جيمس واتسون وفرنسيس كريك يكتشفون الدنا.
    1792 - وضع نشيد الثورة الفرنسية لا مارسيلايز.
    1920 - عقد مؤتمر سان ريمو.
    1926 - ظهور أول آلة بيع آلية لبيع بطاقات الدخول ألمانية الصنع في اليابان.
    1945 - مندوبو خمس وأربعين دولة يجتمعون في سان فرانسيسكو لوضع أسس وميثاق هيئة الأمم المتحدة.
    1955 - الإعلان عن قيام حركة عدم الانحياز على يد جمال عبد الناصر وجوزيف بروز تيتو وجواهر لال نهرو في مؤتمر باندونغ المنعقد في إندونيسيا.
    1979 - التصديق على وثائق معاهدة السلام بين مصر وإسرائيل.
    1980 - الحكومة اليابانية تعلن مقاطعتها لدورة الألعاب الأولمبية التي ستقام في موسكو.
    1982 - إتمام الانسحاب الإسرائيلي من سيناء حسب اتفاقية كامب ديفيد.
    1992 - افتتاح القسم الكردي لراديو صوت أمريكا.

*مواليد*

    1214 - الملك لويس التاسع، ملك فرنسا.
    1284 - الملك إدوارد الثاني، ملك إنجلترا.
    1599 - أوليفر كرومويل، عسكري وسياسي إنجليزي.
    1874 - غولييلمو ماركوني، عالم فيزياء إيطالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1909.
    1900 - فولفغانغ باولي، عالم فيزياء نسماوي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1945.
    1903 - أندريه كولموغوروف، عالم رياضيات روسي.
    1917 - إلا فيتزجيرالد، مغنية أمريكية.
    1935 - برلنتي عبد الحميد، ممثلة مصرية.
    1940 - آل باتشينو، ممثل أمريكي.
    1941 - الأميرة منى الحسين، والدة ملك الأردن عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين.
    1947 - يوهان كرويف، لاعب كرة قدم هولندي.
    1949 - دومينيك ستراوس كان، مدير صندوق النقد الدولي.
    1969 - رينيه زيلويجر، ممثلة أمريكية.
    1970 -  محمد رياض، ممثل مصري.
        جايسون لي، ممثل أمريكي.
    1971 - توموكو كاواكامي، ممثلة أداء صوتي يابانية.
    1976 - راينر شوتلر، لاعب كرة مضرب ألماني.
        جلبرتو، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.

*وفيات*

    1472 - ليون باتيستا ألبيرتي، مهندس معماري وعالم رياضيات وشاعر إيطالي.
    1595 - توركواتو تاسو، شاعر إيطالي.
    1744 - أندرس سلزيوس، عالم فلك ورياضيات وفيزياء سويدي.
    1960 - فهد بورسلي، شاعر كويتي.
    1992 - يوتاكا أوزاكي، مغني ياباني.
    1995 - جنجير روجرز، ممثلة أمريكية.
    2007 - ألان بول، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
*
أعياد ومناسبات
*
    عيد تحرير سيناء.
    عيد العلم في جزر فارو.
    عيد الحرية في البرتغال.
    يوم الوعي لمرض الملاريا.
    يوم الدنا في ذكرى اكتشاف جيمس واتسون وفرنسيس كريك للدنا عام 1953.

----------


## اليمامة

*26 أبريــــــــل*





*أحداث*

    1935 - استقالة الإمام محمد الأحمدي الظواهري من مشيخة الجامع الأزهر.
    1805 - مشاة البحرية الأمريكية بقيادة الملازم أول بريسلي أوبانون تحتل مدينة درنة بليبيا في حربها ضد والي طرابلس يوسف باشا القره مانلي.
    1828 - روسيا تعلن الحرب على الدولة العثمانية وتتمكن من إخراج العثمانيين من السواحل الشرقية للبحر الأسود، وتحتل رومانيا التي كانت تابعة للدولة العثمانية.
    1865 -قوات الفرسان الاتحادية تلقي القبض على جون ويلكس بوث قاتل الرئيس أبراهام لينكون بحضيرة في فيرجينيا.
        الجنرال جوزيف جونستون التابع لقوات الاتحاد يستسلم بجيشه إلى الجنرال ويليام تيكومسيه شيرمان في منطقة بينيت قرب دورهام في كارولاينا الشمالية وذلك أثناء الحرب الأهلية الأمريكية.
    1909 - جمعية الاتحاد والترقي التركية تعزل السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني وتنصب أخوه محمد رشاد سلطانًا مكانه.
    1933 - تأسيس البوليس السري الألماني - جيستابو.
    1938 - الفاشيون الإسبان يقصفون بلدة غيرنيكا الإسبانية بقنابل زنة 200 كجم ويبيدونها، قاد القصف الجنرال دافيلا بمساعدة سلاح الجو النازي الألماني.
    1942 - انفجار بمنجم فحم في هونكيكو منشوريا يودي بحياة 549 من عمال المناجم في أسوأ حادث في تاريخ التعدين.
    1945 - وقوع معركة بوتسن، وهي آخر هجوم ناجح للدبابات الألمانية في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
    1954 - بدأ مؤتمر جنيف سعيًا إلى إعادة السلام في الهند الصينية وكوريا.
    1962 - انضمام الجمهورية العربية اليمنية لمنظمة الأمم المتحدة للتربية والتعليم والثقافة – يونسكو.
    1963 - تغيير الدستور في ليبيا وتحولها من دولة فدرالية تضم تلاث ولايات تحت اسم المملكة الليبية المتحدة إلى دولة واحدة تحت اسم المملكة الليبية، والسماح للمرأة بالانتخاب.
    1964 - تنجانيقا وزنجبار تتحدان لتكوين تنزانيا.
    1984 - بدء حرب ناقلات النفط أثناء الحرب العراقية – الإيرانية بعد تدمير ناقلة النفط السعودية سفينة العرب.
    1986 - انفجار مفاعل تشرنوبل الأوكراني.
    1994 - جنوب أفريقيا تنظم انتخابات رئاسية تشمل البيض والزنوج لأول مرة.
    2004 - مجلس الحكم العراقي يكشف عن علم عراقي جديد لكنه، لم يعتمده كعلم للدولة.
    2005 - سوريا تسحب آخر 14000 جندي من قواتها العسكرية العاملة في لبنان وذلك تحت الضغط الدولي، منهية بذلك 29 عامًا من الوجود العسكري السوري في هذا البلد.
    2010 - مفوضية الانتخابات السودانية تعلن فوز الرئيس عمر البشير بولاية رئاسية جديدة بعد حصولة على ما نسبته 68% من أصوات الناخبين، كما أعلنت عن فوز زعيم الحركة الشعبية لتحرير السودان سيلفا كير برئاسة حكومة جنوب السودان بعد حصوله على ما نسبته 92.99% من الأصوات.



*مواليد*



    121 - ماركوس أوريليوس، إمبراطور روماني.
    1711 - ديفيد هيوم، فيلسوف ومؤرخ إسكتلندي.
    1798 - أوجين ديلاكروا، رسام فرنسي.
    1879 - أوين ريتشاردسون، عالم فيزياء بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1928.
    1894 - رودلف هس، مسؤول نازي.
    1898 - فيسنته ألكسندر، أديب إسباني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الآداب عام 1977.
    1932 - مايكل سميث، عالم كيمياء كندي من أصل بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1993.
    1933 - آرنو بينزياس، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1978.
    1963 - جيت لي، ممثل صيني.
    1965 - لوسيليو باتيستا، حكم كرة قدم برتغالي.
        كيفن جيمس، ممثل أمريكي.
    1980 - جوردانا بروستر، ممثلة أمريكية.
        مارلون كينج، لاعب كرة قدم جمايكي.
        تشانينج تيتوم، ممثل أمريكي.
    1981 - ماثيو ديلبيير، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.
    1985 - جون إيسنر، لاعب كرة قدم أمريكي.



*وفيات*



    1478 - جوليانو دي ميديشي، سياسي إيطالي.
    1910 - بيورنستيرن بيورنسون، كاتب نرويجي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1903.
    1920 - سرينفاسا رامانوخان إيانغار، عالم رياضيات هندي.
    1938 - إدموند هوسرل، فيلسوف ألماني.
    1940 - كارل بوش، عالم كيمياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1931.
    1994 - الملكة زين الشرف، زوجة الملك طلال ملك الأردن.
    2004 - الدكتور محمد بلتاجي حسن، أحد أعلام الحركة الفقهية بمصر والعالم العربي.
    2010 - فرد هاليداي مؤرخ وأكاديمي إيرلندي، خبير بشؤون الشرق الأوسط.



*أعياد ومناسبات*



    عيد الاتحاد في تنزانيا.
    اليوم العالمي لحقوق الملكية الفكرية.

----------


## اليمامة

*27 أبريـــــــــل*





*أحداث*


    2010 - الولايات المتحدة تسلم رئيس بنما السابق مانويل نورييغا إلى فرنسا بعدما قضى حكمًا بالسجن أكثر من عشرين عامًا في الولايات المتحدة لإدانته بالمتاجرة بالمخدرات.
    711 - طارق بن زياد ينزل إلى الأندلس بعد أن عبر البحر المتوسط وذلك لغزوها بعد الاتفاق مع يوليان حاكم سبتة.
    1521 - سكان جزيرة ماكتان الفلبينية بقيادة لابو لابو يقتلون المستكشف البرتغالي فرناندو ماجلان في معركة ماكتان.
    1561 - الكونكيستادور ميغل لوبيز دي ليغازبي يصل على رأس 500 جندي إسباني إلى سيبو في الفلبين ويؤسسون أول مستعمرة إسبانية فيها.
    1810 - لودفيج فان بيتهوفن يضع معزوفة البيانو الشهيرة (بالألمانية: Für Elise).
    1812 - القوات الأمريكية تستولي على يورك عاصمة مقاطعة أونتاريو الكندية من القوات البريطانية وذلك أثناء حرب 1812.
    1876 - إعلان الملكة فيكتوريا إمبراطورة على الهند.
    1897 - افتتاح مكتبة البرلمان الياباني الوطنية.
    1924 - إعلان جمهورية النمسا.
    1941 - قوات ألمانيا النازية تحتل أثينا أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.
    1946 - بداية عمل أول شرطية أنثى في اليابان.
    1950 - المملكة المتحدة تعترف بضم الضفة الغربية للأردن.
    1958 - الأحزاب الكبرى في الجزائر وتونس والمغرب تعقد إجتماعًا في مدينة طنجة المغربية لدعم نضال الشعب الجزائري للحصول على الاستقلال.
    1960 - الإعلان عن استقلال توجو عن فرنسا.
    1961 - الإعلان عن استقلال سيراليون عن المملكة المتحدة وقيام الجمهورية.
    1962 - العراق يرفض منح الأكراد الحكم الذاتي في شمال العراق.
    1978 -  انقلاب في أفغانستان يطيح بحكم محمد داود خان، ويؤدي إلى خروج نور الدين تراقي من سجنه ليتولى الرئاسة.
        وصول فريق من خمسة يابانيين إلى نقطة القطب الشمالي.
    1981 - شركة زيروكس تطرح فأرة الكمبيوتر لأول مرة.
    1986 - تنصيب البطريرك الماروني المنتخب نصر الله بطرس صفير بطرياركًا على كرسي أنطاكية وسائر المشرق.
    2005 - طائرة الركاب العملاقة إيرباص إيه 380 تقوم بأول تجربة طيران.
    2006 - بدء العمل رسمياً في بناء برج الحرية في مدينة نيويورك ليحل مكان برجي مركز التجارة العالمي.


*مواليد*


    1820 - هربرت سبنسر، فيلسوف بريطاني.
    1822 - يوليسيس جرانت، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثامن عشر.
    1930 - سناء جميل، ممثلة مصرية.
    1951 - رأفت عدس، رسام تشكيلي مصري.
    1967 - الأمير ويليام ألكسندر، ولي عهد هولندا.
    1976 - والتر باندياني، لاعب كرة قدم أوروجواياني.
    1980 - سيبيل بامير، لاعبة كرة مضرب نمساوية.
    1986 - دينارا سافينا، لاعبة كرة مضرب روسية.


*وفيات*


    823 - محمد بن عمر الواقدي، مؤرخ عربي.
    1521 - فرناندو ماجلان، مستكشف برتغالي.
    1937 - أنتونيو غرامشي، سياسي وفيلسوف إيطالي.
    1972 - كوامي نكروما، رئيس غانا.
    1992 - عبد العزيز القوصي، عالم نفس مصري.
    2007 - مستيسلاف روستروبوفيتش، قائد أوركسترا روسي.


*أعياد ومناسبات*


    يوم الجمهورية في سيراليون.
    عيد الاستقلال في توجو.
    يوم الحرية في جنوب أفريقيا.

----------


## اليمامة

*28 أبريـــــــــل*




*أحداث*

    1926 - أحمد نامي بك يتولى رئاسة سوريا.
    711 - بدء الفتح الإسلامي للأندلس.
    1192 - الحشاشون يغتالون ملك القدس المنتخب كونراد وذلك في الحملة الصليبية الثالثة.
    1700 - العثمانيون بقيادة مصطفى داي ينتصرون على السلطان إسماعيل الكبير سلطان فاس في معركة جدوية والتي قتل من الفاسيين فيها 30 ألفًا.
    1883 - افتتاح بنك اليابان.
    1908 - أول 780 مهاجر ياباني يغادرون من ميناء كوبه إلى البرازيل.
    1917 - الولايات المتحدة تعلن الحرب على ألمانيا في الحرب العالمية الأولى.
    1929 - ملك العراق فيصل الأول يكلف توفيق السويدي بتشكيل وزارة جديدة وذلك عقب تعيين كلبرت كلايتن مندوبًا بريطانيًا ساميًا في العراق.
    1939 - أدولف هتلر يعلن إلغاء ميثاق عدم الإعتداء الذي سبق أن وقعه مع بولندا.
    1945 -بدأ جلسة الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة بخصوص قضية فلسطين.
        إعدام الزعيم الإيطالي بينيتو موسوليني رميًا بالرصاص بعد قيادته الخاسرة لإيطاليا في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
    1951 - الدكتور محمد مصدق يتولى رئاسة الوزارة في إيران.
    1952 - نهاية الاحتلال الأمريكي لليابان بتوقيع معاهدة السلام مع اليابان في سان فرانسيسكو.
    1969 - الرئيس الفرنسي شارل ديغول يستقيل من منصبه ويعلن اعتزاله للعمل السياسي وذلك عقب الإضطرابات الإجتماعية والطلابية التي شهدتها فرنسا عام1968.
    2004 - مقتل 108 مسلمين في مواجهات بين قوات الأمن وإسلاميين جنوب تايلاند عندما إقتحمت قوات الأمن أحد المساجد وقتلت 32 مسلمًا داخله مما ولد هذه المواجهات.
    2009 - الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما يختار العالم الحائز على جائزة نوبل أحمد زويل ضمن مجلسه الإستشاري للعلوم والتكنولوجيا.



*مواليد*



    1758 - جيمس مونرو، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الخامس، وصاحب مبدأ مونرو.
    1838 - توبياس ميخائيل كايل آسر، قانوني هولندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1911.
    1889 - أنطونيو سالازار، رئيس وزراء البرتغال.
    1906 - كورت غودل، عالم رياضيات نمساوي.
    1926 - هاربر لي، روائية أمريكية.
    1930 - جيمس بيكر، وزير خارجية الولايات المتحدة.
    1937 - صدام حسين، رئيس العراق.
    1941 - باري شاربلس، عالم كيمياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 2001.
    1946 - نور الشريف، ممثل مصري.
    1950 - جاي لينو، إعلامي أمريكي.
    1960 - والتر زينغا، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إيطالي.
    1966 - علي رضا بهلوي، نجل شاه إيران محمد رضا بهلوي.
    1970 - دييغو سيميوني، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.
    1971 - بريدجيت مويناهان، ممثلة أمريكية.
    1973 - جورج غارسيا، ممثل أمريكي.
    1974 - إيريك فايل، ممثل أداء صوتي أمريكي.
        بينيلوب كروز، ممثلة إسبانية.
    1981 -شهاب كنكوني، حارس مرمى كرة قدم كويتي.
        جيسيكا ألبا، ممثلة أمريكية.
    1983 - روجر جونسون، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.



*وفيات*



    1936 - الملك فؤاد الأول، ملك مصر.
    1945 - بينيتو موسوليني، زعيم إيطاليا الفاشية.
    1954 - ليون جوو، نقابي فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1951.
    1999 -يوسف عوف، كاتب مصري.
        آرثر شاولو، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1981.
        ألف رامسي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
    2008 - مصطفى بن نخي، خطاط كويتي.


*
أعياد ومناسبات*



    اليوم العالمي لذكرى العمال الذين قضوا نحبهم أو تعرضوا لعاهات نتيجة عملهم.
    يوم الحداد الوطني في كندا.
    يوم الأبطال الوطنيون في بربادوس.

----------


## اليمامة

*29 أبريــــــــل
*



*
أحداث*

    1945 - أدولف هتلر وإيفا براون يتزوجان لمدة يوم واحد ثم يقدمان على الإنتحار في اليوم الذي يليه.
    1827 - وقوع حادثة قصر القصبة في الجزائر حين لطم حاكم الجزائر الداي حسين قنصل فرنسا بالمروحة، وعلى إثر ذلك إحتلت فرنسا الجزائر وقد عرفت سبب الاحتلال باسم حادثة المروحة.
    1885 - جامعة أوكسفورد تفتح أبوابها لأول مرة للفتيات.
    1891 - نينوميا تشوهاتشي ينجح في الطيران بنموذج طائرة بقوة قذف المطاط.
    1912 – انفجار منجم فحم في يوباريشي بهوكايدو يتسبب بمقتل 276 شخص.
    1915 - هزيمة الإيطالييين في معركة القرضابية في ليبيا، وهي أكبر هزيمة تعرضوا لها منذ غزوهم لليبيا في أكتوبر 1911.
    1954 - جمهورية الصين الشعبية والهند تبرمان معاهدة تتعلق بالتعايش السلمي بين الدولتين.
    1949 - اليابان تحصل على موافقة الانضمام للأولمبياد من اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية.
    1986 - تشييع جثمان دوقه وندسور واليس سمبسون إلى مثواها الأخير بجانب زوجها الملك إدوارد الثامن الذي تنازل عن عرش المملكة المتحدة من أجلها.
        احتراق معبد هوريوجي في اليابان.
    1988 - معمر القذافي يقود بلدوزر بنفسه ويهدم نقطة الحدود بين ليبيا وتونس.
    1992 - موجة من الإضطرابات في مدينة لوس أنجلوس الأمريكية بعد النطق ببراءة رجال الشرطة الذين هموا بضرب المواطن الزنجي رودني كنج وفي الأيام الثلاثة التي تلت، وقد سقط 54 من القتلى وتم إتلاف المئات من المباني.
    2003 - مجلس الأمة الكويتي يقر تعديلًا على قانون الصندوق الكويتي للتنمية الاقتصادية العربية يسمح باستثمار 25% من أرباحه في مشروعات البنيه التحتيه في الكويت.
    2004 -مقتل 10 من الجنود الأمريكيين وبداية انسحاب مشاة البحرية الأمريكية من مدينة الفلوجة العراقية بعد معارك ضارية.
        شركة جوجل صاحبة أشهر محرك بحثي في العالم تطرح أسهمًا بقيمة 2.7 مليار دولار.
    2009 - المحكمة الدولية الخاصة بلبنان تقرر إطلاق سراح الضباط الأربعة المحتجزين في قضية اغتيال رئيس الوزراء الأسبق رفيق الحريري.
    2010 - البرلمان البلجيكي يصوت على نص يحظر إرتداء النقاب في الأماكن العامة في بلجيكا ومن ضمنها الشوارع.


*مواليد*


    1769 - آرثر ويلزلي، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
    1818 - الإمبراطور ألكسندر الثاني، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الروسية.
    1854 - هنري بوانكاريه، عالم رياضيات وفيزياء فرنسي.
    1863 - قسطنطين كفافيس، شاعر يوناني.
    1893 - هارولد يوري، عالم كيمياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1934.
    1901 – الإمبراطور هيروهيتو، إمبراطور اليابان.
    1940 - بيتر دايموند، اقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 2010.
    1954 - جيري ساينفيلد، ممثل أمريكي.
    1955 - ويندي لي، ممثلة أداء صوتي أمريكية.
    1957 - دانيال داي لويس، ممثل إنجليزي.
    1958 - ميشيل فايفر، ممثلة أمريكية.
    1961 - فميهيكو تاتشيكي، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
    1965 - ستيفن بلوم، ممثل أداء صوتي أمريكي.
    1969 - بول أدلستين، ممثل أمريكي.
    1970 - أوما ثورمان، ممثلة أمريكية.
        أندريه أغاسي، لاعب كرة مضرب أمريكي.
    1979 - لي دونغ كوك، لاعب كرة قدم كوري جنوبي.
    1981 - جورج مكارتني، لاعب كرة قدم أيرلندي شمالي.
    1986 - عبد الله الظفيري، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.

*
وفيات*


 1933 - قسطنطين كفافيس، شاعر يوناني.
    1980 - ألفريد هتشكوك، منتج ومخرج سينمائي إنجليزي.
    2010 -هاشم علم الدين، سياسي لبناني.
        كمال الحلو، ممثل لبناني.

*
أعياد ومناسبات*


    اليوم العالمي للرقص.
    بداية الأسبوع الذهبي في اليابان.

----------


## اليمامة

*30 أبريــــــــل*




*
أحداث*

    2008 - انتخاب همام سعيد كمراقب عام للإخوان المسلمون في الأردن خلفا لسالم الفلاحات.
    1789 - جورج واشنطن يتولى رئاسة الولايات المتحدة ليكون أول رئيس لها.
    1812 - لويزيانا تنضم إلى الولايات المتحدة لتكون الولاية رقم 18 وذلك بعدما باعها نابليون بونابرت للولايات المتحدة.
    1898 – تأسيس دير ترابيست في هاكوداته، وهو يعتبر أول دير كاثوليكي للإناث في اليابان.
    1854 - إنشاء أول خط سكة حديد في البرازيل.
    1918 – افتتاح جامعة طوكيو للإناث.
    1945 - الزعيم النازي أدولف هتلر وزوجته إيفا براون ينتحران بعد يوم واحد من زواجهما وذلك في أواخر أيام الحرب العالمية الثانية.
    1960 – البدء ببيع أول تلفاز ترانزستور في العالم من إنتاج شركة سوني.
    1975 - القوات الفيتنامية الشمالية تستولي على مدينة سيغون مسدلة الستار على حرب فيتنام.
    1978 – أويمورا ناؤمي يصل إلى نقطة القطب الشمالي لأول مرة في التاريخ وذلك على عربات تجرها الكلاب.
    1980 - الملكة جوليانا ملكة هولندا تتنازل عن العرش لابنتها الأميرة بياتريكس التي أصبحت الملكة بياتريكس.
    1984 - توقيع أول اتفاق للتعاون الاقتصادي بين الولايات المتحدة وجمهورية الصين الشعبية.
    1992 - المنظمة الأوروبية للفيزياء تعلن أن خدمة الويب خالية من الرسوم وباستطاعة الكل استخدامها.
    2004 - إندونيسيا تعاود إلقاء القبض على الداعية الإسلامي أبو بكر باعشير بعد 18 شهرًا قضاها في السجن نتيجة ضلوعة في تفجيرات بالي.

*مواليد*

    1662 - الملكة ماري الثانية، ملكة إنجلترا.
    1777 - كارل فريدريش جاوس، عالم رياضيات.
    1901 - سيمون كوزنتس، اقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1971.
    1902 - ثيودر شولتز، اقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1979.
    1916 - كلود شانون، عالم رياضيات أمريكي.
    1946 - الملك كارل السادس عشر غوستاف، ملك السويد.
    1959 - ستيفين هاربر، رئيس وزراء كندا.
    1965 - أدريان باسدار، ممثل أمريكي.
    1981 - جون أوشي، لاعب كرة قدم أيرلندي.
    1982 -
       * كرستن دانست، ممثلة أمريكية.
       * درو سيلي، مغني كندي.

وفيات

    1632 - سييسموند فاسا، ملك السويد.
    1883 - إدوار مانيه، رسام فرنسي.
    1945 -
       * أدولف هتلر، زعيم النازية.
       * إيفا براون، زوجة أدولف هتلر.
    1989 - سيرجيو ليون، مخرج إيطالي.
    1998 - نزار قباني، شاعر سوري.
    1998 - حمد عبد المحسن المشاري، عضو سابق في مجلس الأمة الكويتي.

*أعياد ومناسبات*

    يوم التحرر في فيتنام.
    ليلة فالبورغيز في ألمانيا ووسط أوروبا.
    يوم حلول الربيع في إسكندنافيا.
    عيد ميلاد الملك كارل السادس عشر غوستاف في السويد.
    يوم الملكة في هولندا.
    عيد الأطفال في المكسيك.

----------


## اليمامة

*1 مايو*

*أحداث*

1544 - ملوك أوروبا يعترفون بسيادة الدولة العثمانية على أراضي المجر
بعد عشرين عامًا من الحروب منذ نجاح العثمانيين من فتح المجر
وضمها ضمن أراضي الدولة الإسلامية.

1707 – إعلان اتحاد إسكتلندا وإنجلترا لتشكلا المملكة المتحدة.

1886 - العمال في مدينة شيكاغو الأمريكية يتحركون مطالبين بتحسين
ظروف العمل، وبسبب هذا التحرك اعتبر هذا اليوم يوم العمال العالمي.

1900 – السلطان العثماني عبد الحميد الثاني يصدر أمرًا بإنشاء
سكة حديد الحجاز لخدمة الحجاج.

1907 - ساكيشي تويودا يحصل على براءة اختراع آله النسيج في العالم.

1917 - وزير الخارجية البريطاني آرثر جيمس بلفور
يعلن رسميًا عن تأسيس وطن لليهود في فلسطين.

1945 - انتحار وزير الدعاية في ألمانيا النازية جوزيف غوبلز
وذلك بعد يوم من انتحار أدولف هتلر.

1948 - إعلان عن قيام جمهورية كوريا الشمالية.

1960 - إسقاط طائرة التجسس الأمريكية u-2 فوق الأراضي السوفيتية
وبداية الأزمة بين الولايات المتحدة والاتحاد السوفيتي.

1975 - افتتاح مطار ناغاساكي، وكان أول مطار بحري في اليابان.

2004 - اقتحام مركز صناعي في مدينة ينبع في السعودية
من قبل 4 أشخاص وإطلاقهم النار على الموجودين وقتل 3 من المهاجمين
وتم إلقاء القبض على الرابع.

انضمام كل من لتوانيا وقبرص وسلوفينيا وسلوفاكيا والمجر


وإستونيا والتشيك ولاتفيا وبولندا ومالطة للاتحاد الأوروبي.




*مواليد*

1916 - غلين فورد، ممثل كندي.
1592 - يوهان شال فون بيل، عالم فلك ألماني.
1943 - أوديلون بولينس، لاعب كرة قدم بلجيكي.
1957 - كو أوتاني، ملحن ياباني.
1966 - أولاف ثون، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني.
1968 - أوليفر بيرهوف، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني.
1973 - أوليفر نويفل، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني.
1981 - ألكساندر هليب، لاعب كرة قدم بيلاروسي.
1982 - نديم الجميّل، سياسي لبناني.




*وفيات*

1873 - ديفيد ليفينغستون، مستكشف إسكتلندي.
1883 - بطرس البستاني، أديب لبناني.

1945 - جوزيف غوبلز، وزير الدعاية السياسية في عهد
أدولف هتلر في ألمانيا النازية.

1999 - عثمان أحمد عثمان، مهندس وسياسي مصري و
مؤسس شركة المقاولون العرب.

2009 - خالد أحمد المضف، وزير ونائب كويتي.


*
أعياد ومناسبات*
عيد العمال.
يوم ساشوه ذكرى محرقة الهولوكوست في إسرائيل.
عيد الحب الوطني في جمهورية التشيك.
ليلة فالبورغيز في شمال أوروبا

----------


## اليمامة

*2 مايو* 


*أحداث* 


1813 - نابليون بونابرت يهزم القوات الروسية والبروسية.
1876 -إنشاء صندوق الدين بمصر وذلك بعد عجز الخديوي إسماعيل عن سداد أقساط ديون مصر المستحقة للبنوك الأوروبية.
البلغار يقومون بعصيان ضد الدولة العثمانية في بلغاريا التي كانت تسمى آنذاك إيالة الطونة وذلك بمساعدة من روسيا ويقتلون ألف مسلم، لكن القائد العثماني عبد الكريم نادر باشا تمكن من القضاء على هذا التمرد
1911 - القوات الفرنسية تدخل مدينة فاس المغربية وذلك لإجهاض الثورة التي شهدتها المدينة مع عدد من المدن المغربية إحتجاجًا على الظلم والتعسف الذي يمارسةالفرنسيين.
1933 - الزعيم النازي أدولف هتلر يقرر حضر كافة النقابات العمالية في ألمانيا باعتبارها بؤر للشيوعيين وذلك بعد شهور قليلة من وصوله إلى الحكم عبر الانتخابات.
1935 - تدشين ناطحة السحاب الأمريكية إمباير ستيت في مدينة نيويورك، وكانت البناية ذات الطوابق المائة واثنين أعلى بناية في العالم آنذاك.
1945 - القوات الروسية تعلن عن سقوط برلين في نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1951 - تأميم النفط في إيران.
1952 - انطلاق الطائرة كوميت - 1 وهي أول طائرة مدنية نفاثة في التاريخ من مطار هيثرو في لندن.
1953 -تنصيب الملك حسين ملكًا على الأردن ليتولى الحكم رسميًا بعد أبيه الملك طلال الذي تنازل عن العرش في 11 أغسطس 1952 بسبب المرض.
تنصيب الملك فيصل الثاني ملكًا على العراق وذلك بعد انتهاء مدة وصاية خاله الأمير عبد الإله التي دامت 14 سنة.
1972 - اختطاف طائرة سابينا رحلة 572 من قبل الجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين.
1986 - انتخاب سنيان حساني رئيسًا ليوغوسلافيا، وكان بذلك أول رئيس مسلم لها.
1991 - أمين عام الأمم المتحدة خافيير بيريز دي كويلار ينشأ لجنة لتخطيط الحدود بين الكويت والعراق وذلك تنفيذًا لقرار مجلس الأمن رقم 687 الصادر في 5 أبريل1991.



*مواليد
*

1660 - ألساندرو سكارلاتي، موسيقي إيطالي.
1729 - الإمبراطورة كاترين الثانية، إمبراطورة الإمبراطورية الروسية.
1737 - وليام بيتي، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1860 - ثيودور هرتزل، مؤسس الحركة الصهيونية.
1926 - علوية زكي، مخرجة مصرية.
1935 -املك فيصل الثاني، ملك العراق.
لويس سواريز ميرامونتيس، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إسباني.
1941 - فرانشيسكو سكوليو، مدرب إيطالي.
1948 - جوسيب كاتالينسكي، لاعب كرة قدم يوغسلافي.
1968 -هيكارو ميدوريكاوا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.</ul>
1970 - ناوكي ساتو، ملحن ياباني.
1972 - دواين جونسون، مصارع وممثل أمريكي.
1975 - ديفيد بيكام، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1980 -تيم بوروفسكي، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني.
زات نايت، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي
1981 -تياغو مينديز، لاعب كرة قدم برتغالي.
مات موراي، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
كريس كيركلاند، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي
1982 - محمد الصايغ، ممثل قطري.
1985 - ديفيد نوغينت، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.


*وفيات* 


1250 - توران شاه بن الصالح أيوب، آخر سلاطين الدولة الأيوبية في مصر.
1519 - ليوناردو دا فينشي، رسام إيطالي.
1857 - ألفرد دي موسيه، كاتب فرنسي.
1902 - عائشة التيمورية، أديبة مصرية.
1941 - إبراهيم طوقان، شاعر فلسطيني.
1969 - فرانز فون بابن، مستشار ألمانيا.
1979 - جوليو ناتا، عالم كيمياء إيطالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1963.
1997 - جون إيكلس، عالم فيزيولوجيا أسترالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1963.
1999 - أوليفر ريد، ممثل إنجليزي.
2003 - محمد ديب، أديب جزائري.
2005 - محمد رشدي، مغني مصري.
2009 - جاك كمب، سياسي أمريكي.


*أعياد ومناسبات* 


عيد العلم في بولندا.
يوم المُعلم في إيران

----------


## سوما

*2 مايو 2011

باكستان

أكد رئيس المخابرات الباكستانية الليفتنانت جنرال أحمد شوجا باشا، اليوم الاثنين، إن أسامة بن لادن زعيم تنظيم القاعدة قتل هو وثلاثة من حراسه وأحد أبنائه الذي لم يذكر اسمه،
وقال: إنه تم القبض على 6 من أبنائه الآخري، وثلاث من زوجاته وأربعة من مساعديه.* 
حقيقي يا ندى مجهودك فى الموضوع جميل وبحب اتابعه منك , تسلمى  ::

----------


## اليمامة

*3 مايو ..*



*أحداث* 



633 - وقوع معركة الولجة بين الفرس والمسلمين بقيادة خالد بن الوليد، وقد وقعت أحداثها في مكان يمسى الولجة في العراق ولذا سيمت المعركة باسم المكان، وقد انتهت بانتصار المسلمين.

1736 - الروس يستولون بشكل مفاجئ على قلعة أزاك من الدولة العثمانية، مما تسبب في إعلان العثمانيين الحرب على الإمبراطورية الروسية في 16 يونيو 1736.

1814 - الشيخ جابر بن عبد الله الصباح يتولى الحكم في الكويت خلفًا لوالده الشيخ عبد الله بن صباح بن جابر الصباح.

1868 - فتح قلعة إيدو سلميًا نتيجة محادثات سايغو تاكاموري وكاتسو كايشو.

1902 - السلطان العثماني عبد الحميد الثاني يرفض اقتراحًا من مؤسس الحركة الصهيونية ثيودور هرتزل بإنشاء جامعة يهودية في القدس.

1906 - اقرار اتفاقية بين المملكة المتحدة والدولة العثمانية تقضي بضم شبه جزيرة سيناء إلى مصر وذلك لتحقيق خطه بريطانية بأن تبقى قناة السويس في أراضي مصريةخاضعه لبريطانيا ولا تنازعها عليها دولة أخرى مجاورة.

1916 - اعدام قادة انتفاضة عيد الفصح في احد سجون ايرلندا بعد شهر على تمردهم على الحكم البريطاني.

1919 - امير افغانستان امان الله يشن حربا على البريطانيين انتهت بانتزاع افغانستان استقلالها في مجال السياسة الخارجية.

1920 - المملكة المتحدة تعلن الانتداب على العراق.

1923 - تشكيل سيكورسكي للطائرات بواسطة [عزيزي الزائر يتوجب عليك التسجيل للمشاهدة الرابطللتسجيل اضغط هنا]في جزيرة لونج، نيويورك.

1933 - افتتاح أول مترو أنفاق في أوساكا.

1938 - الفاتيكان يعترف بنظام فرانكو في اسبانيا.

1945 - قوات الحلفاء تدخل همبورغ في ألمانيا خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1946 - محكمة طوكيو تبدأ بالنظر في قضية محاكمة القوات الدولية للشرق الأقصى.

1947 - دستور اليابان الجديد يدخل حيز التنفيذ.

1951 - حل مجلسي النواب والأعيان الأردنيين بمرسوم ملكي نتيجة اعتراض مجلس الأعيان على الموازنة العامة.

1956 - بدأ منافسات أول بطولة في العالم بالجودو في طوكيو.

1963 - زعيم حركة الدفاع عن الحقوق المدنية للسود مارتن لوثر كينغ يلقي خطابه "لدي حلم" عن مستقبل يتعايش فيه البيض والسود والآخرون بسلام ومساواة.

1964 - عبد الرازق السنهوري يكتب ثاني دستور للعراق، وكان قد كتب القانون المدني العراقي عام 1935.

1965 - رائد الفضاء الأمريكي ريد وايت يقوم بالمشي على القمر ليكون أول من مشى في الفضاء.

1976 - طائرة بوينج 747 إس بيه تابعة لبان أمريكان تقوم بعمل رقم قياسي في الطيران حول العالم في يوم و22 ساعة.


1982 - غرق المدمرة البريطانية "شيفيلد" في حرب الفوكلاند بعد تعرضها لقصف صاروخي أرجنتيني.

1986 - عشرون شخص يموتوا نتيجة لإنفجار بواسطة نمور التاميل في طائرة لوكهييد إل-1011 تابعة للخطوط الجوية السريلانكية.

1991 - عرض آخر حلقة من المسلسل الأمريكي الشهير دالاس.

1993 - الامم المتحدة تعتمد الثالث من ايار يوما عالميا لحرية الصحافة.

1996 - اتفاق دولي حول الحد من استخدام الالغام المضادة للافراد في العالم.

2001 - الولايات المتحدة تفقد مقعدها في لجنة الامم المتحدة لحقوق الانسان للمرة الاولى منذ تأسيس هذه الهيئة في ,1947

2004 - رفض مبدئي لخطة أرئيل شارون بسحب القوات الإسرائيلية من قطاع غزة وتفكيك المستوطنات فيها.

2005 - طائرة أرمافيا الرحلة 967 تسقط بست كيلومترات قبل مطار سوتشي الدولي في البحر الأسود، مما أسفر على مقتل 113 شخص كانوا على متنها

2009 - التوقيع في الدوحة على اتفاق مصالحة سوداني / تشادي برعاية قطرية / ليبية.




*مواليد 2 مايو*



612 - قسطنطين الثالث، إمبراطور بيزنطي.

1469 - نيكولو مكيافيلي، مفكر إيطالي.

1761 - أوغوست فون كوتزيبو، مسرحي ألماني.

1849 - برنارت فون بولوف، مستشار ألمانيا.

1892 - جورج باغيت طومسون، عالم فيزياء إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1937.

1898 - جولدا مائير، رئيسة وزراء إسرائيل.

1902 - ألفريد كاستلر، عالم فيزياء فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1966.

1922 - لين شاكليتون، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.

1924 - يهودا عميحاي، شاعر إسرائيلي.

1931 - صلاح عبد الصبور، شاعر مصري.

1933 -ستيفن واينبرج، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1979.

1933-جيمس براون، مغني أمريكي.

1965 - جون ينسن، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم دنماركي.

1974 - الأميرة هيا بنت الحسين، بطلة بالفروسية وإبنه ملك الأردن الأسبق الحسين بن طلال وزوجة حاكم إمارة دبي الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم.

1975 - كرستينا هندريكس، ممثلة أمريكية.

1980 - أسامة حلال، ممثل سوري.

1983 -ميريام فارس، مغنية لبنانية.

1983-روميو كاستيلين، لاعب كرة قدم هولندي.

1983-مارتون فولوب، حارس مرمى كرة قدم هنغاري.




*وفيات 3 مايو*



1257 - السلطانة شجر الدر، سلطانة من سلاطين الدولة الأيوبية حكمت مصر نحو ثلاثة أشهر بعد وفاه زوجها السلطان الصالح أيوب.

1481 - السلطان محمد الفاتح، سلطان عثماني.

1814 - الشيخ عبد الله بن صباح بن جابر الصباح، حاكم الكويت.

1987 - داليدا، مغنيه فرنسية من أصل مصري / إيطالي.

1991 - محمد عبد الوهاب، مغني وموسيقي مصري.

1996 - زوزو نبيل، ممثلة مصرية.

2010 - محمد عابد الجابري، فيلسوف ومفكر مغربي.



*أعياد ومناسبات 
*


اليوم العالمي للتعبير وحرية الصحافة.

يوم الدستور في بولندا ولتوانيا واليابان

----------


## اليمامة

*4 مايو ..*


*أحداث*


1776 - مستعمرة رود آيلاند تعلن التمرد على ملك المملكة المتحدة جورج الثالث لتكون أول مستعمرة تعلن التمرد عليه.
1812 - إيطاليا تحتل جزيرة رودوس الواقعة في البحر الأبيض المتوسط.
1814 - نابليون بونابرت يتوجه إلى منفاه في جزيرة إلبا.
1910 - تأسيس القوة البحرية الملكية الكندية.
1924 - افتتاح دورة الألعاب الأولمبية الصيفية والمقامة في باريس.
1974 - هوريه كين-إتشي ينجح في تسجيل أسرع دوران حول العالم على يخت دون أن يتوقف في أي ميناء.
1979 - مارجريت تاتشر تتولى رئاسة الوزراء في المملكة المتحدة لتصبح أول امرأة تتولى هذا المنصب فيها.
1987 - رئيس الوزراء اللبناني رشيد كرامي يستقيل من منصبه.
1989 - تحطم مروحية يودي بحياة وزير الدفاع العراقي عدنان خير الله.
1990 - قوات البحرية الإسرائيلية تطلق النار على يخت الملك حسين في خليج العقبة.
1994 - إسحق رابين وياسر عرفات يوقعان اتفاقية سلام تمنح الفلسطينيون السلطة على قطاع غزة وأريحا.
2008 - إضراب عام في مصر ضد الفساد، والاستجابه إليه محدوده.



*مواليد*




1008 - الملك هنري الأول، ملك فرنسا.
1923 - عاصي رحباني، موسيقي ومؤلف لبناني.
1928 - محمد حسني مبارك، رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية.
1929 - أودري هيبورن، ممثلة إنجليزية من أصل هولندي.
1931 - ماجدة، ممثلة مصرية.
1939 - عاموس عوز، كاتب إسرائيلي.
1950 - أنغيل يوردانيسكو، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم روماني.
1951 - علي السبع، ممثل سعودي.
1953 - ماساشي إبارا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1955 - أفرام غرانت، مدرب كرة قدم إسرائيلي.
1956 - شيرين، ممثلة مصرية.
1965 - فرح بسيسو، ممثلة أردنية من أصل فلسطيني.
1967 - أكيكو ياجيما، ممثلة أداء صوتي يابانية.
1969 - برنس بولي، لاعب كرة قدم غاني.
1977 - ماريانو بيرنيا، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.
1978 - دايسكي أونو، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1981 - إريك دجيمبا دجيمبا، لاعب كرة قدم كاميروني.
1982 - محمد راشد، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.
1985 - ميوكي ساواشيرو، ممثلة أداء صوتي يابانية.
1987 - سيسك فابريغاس، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.
1994 - الكسندر جولد، ممثل أمريكي.


*وفيات*



1938 - كارل فون أوسيتزكي، صحفي وناشط سلام ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1935.
1955 - جورج اينيسكو، موسيقي روماني.
1961 - موريس ميرلو بونتي، فيلسوف فرنسي.
1972 - إدوارد كندال، عالم كيمياء حيوية أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1950.
1980 - جوزيف بروز تيتو، رئيس يوغوسلافيا.
1984 - بوب كلامبيت، رسام كارتون ومحرك دمى أمريكي.
1989 - عدنان خير الله، وزير الدفاع العراقي.
2007 - نويل ميلاريو أودينغار، رئيس تشاد.
2010 - محمود السعدني، صحفي مصري.



*أعياد ومناسبات*



اليوم العالمي للمرور.
عيد رجال الإطفاء العالمي.
يوم الشباب في الصين.
عيد كاسينغا في ناميبيا.

----------


## مصراويةجدا

على فكرة بقى 
انا مش هقول رأيي في الموضوع ده غير يوم 6 مارس 2012
بس هه

----------


## اليمامة

> *2 مايو 2011
> 
> باكستان
> 
> أكد رئيس المخابرات الباكستانية الليفتنانت جنرال أحمد شوجا باشا، اليوم الاثنين، إن أسامة بن لادن زعيم تنظيم القاعدة قتل هو وثلاثة من حراسه وأحد أبنائه الذي لم يذكر اسمه،
> وقال: إنه تم القبض على 6 من أبنائه الآخري، وثلاث من زوجاته وأربعة من مساعديه.* 
> حقيقي يا ندى مجهودك فى الموضوع جميل وبحب اتابعه منك , تسلمى


أنا بشكرك يا وسام ..وأتمنى انه الموضوع يحقق الإفادة المرجوه ..هذا كل شىء ..

تحياتى

 ::

----------


## اليمامة

> على فكرة بقى 
> انا مش هقول رأيي في الموضوع ده غير يوم 6 مارس 2012
> بس هه



هههههههههههههه
أنا فكرة اليوم دا كويس ..وكويس انك سجلتيه هنا ..
وبعدين يوم 6 مارس لازم تدخلى وتعملى لنا حفلة وتجيبيلنا هدايا كمان .. :: 
بس ..هه

----------


## اليمامة

*5 مايـــو*


*
أحداث* 



325 – انعقاد المجمع المسكوني الأول في نيقية لكنائس العالم

526 – زلزال في سوريا وأنطاكية يقتل 300000 شخص

1293 -ملك مملكة قشتالة سانشو الرابع ينشئ مدرسة الدراسات العامة في القلعة والتي أصبحت الآن أرقى جامعة إسبانية.

1293-زلزال كبير بالقرب من نارا أدى إلى احتراق العديد من المباني منها كينتشو-جي ووفاة مايزيد على 20 ألف شخص.

1498 – البحار البرتغالي فاسكو دا جاما يصل إلى كوجيكوده في الهند.

1622 – الإنكشارية يقتلون السلطان عثمان الثاني، وأدى ذلك إلى عودة السلطان الأسبق مصطفى الأول إلى عرش الدولة العثمانية.

1799 - الجنرال كليبر وقائد المماليك مراد بك يعقدان اتفاق مصالحة في الصعيد.

1822 - إبعاد عمر مكرم عن القاهرة إلى طنطا بأمر من محمد علي باشا.

1873 – ليفاي ستراوس وجاكوب ديفس ينال براءة اختراع بنطلون الجينز الأزرق بأزرار نحاسية.

1900 – بدأ دورة الألعاب الأولمبية الثانية في باريس.

1902 – استقلال كوبا عن الولايات المتحدة وإعلان الجمهورية فيها.

1927 – المملكة المتحدة تعترف بسيادة الملك عبد العزيز بن سعود على مملكتي نجد والحجاز واللتين اتحدتا لاحقًا لتشكلا المملكة العربية السعودية وذلك بموجب معاهدة جدة.

1934 – توقيع معاهدة الطائف معلنة نهاية الحرب بين اليمن والسعودية.

1948 – مجلس الأمن يقرر وقف إطلاق النار في فلسطين وتعيين الكونت فولك برنادوت وسيطًا.

1955 - رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة ونستون تشرشل يستقيل من منصبه، وأنطوني إيدن يتولى رئاسة الوزراء خلفًا له.

1963 – انتخاب أحمد سوكارنو رئيسًا لإندونيسيا مدى الحياة.

1980 - السلطات العراقية تخرج الأكراد الفيليين من العراق.

1983 – انفجار سيارة مفخخة يقتل 17 ويصيب 197 في وسط بريتوريا بجنوب أفريقيا.

1984 - لانسانا كونتي يتولى رئاسة غينيا.

1985 – راديو مارتي يبدأ البث إلى كوبا وهو جزء من خدمة صوت أمريكا.

1988 - اختطاف طائرة الخطوط الجوية الكويتية "الجابرية" أثناء رحلتها من تايلاند إلى الكويت، ودامت عملية الاختطاف 16 يومًا قتل خلالها مواطنان كويتيان وألقيت جثتاهما من الطائرة.

1990 – عقد أول إنتخابات رئاسية وبرلمانية في رومانيا الإستقلال عن بعد الإتحاد السوفياتي.

1999 - ليبيا تسلم إثنين من مواطنيها للقضاء الدولي استعدادًا لمحاكمتهما بسبب الاشتباه بتسببهما بتفجير طائرة بان أم الأمريكية فوق لوكربي عام 1988.

2002 – استقلال تيمور الشرقية عن إندونيسيا.

2004 – محكمة صهيونية تدين مروان البرغوثي بضلوعه بقتل 5 صهاينة.

2007 -إشتباكات بين الجيش اللبناني ومجموعة فتح الإسلام في طرابلس وفي عدد من مناطق شمال لبنان وذلك بعد قيام الجيش اللبناني بمحاولة إلقاء قبض على أفراد من المنظمة اتهموا بسرقة أحد البنوك وأدى ذلك إلى قيام مصادمات بين الجيش وأفراد المجموعة.

2007-لاعب كرة القدم البرازيلي روماريو يسجل هدفه رقم ألف في الملاعب.

2009 – أمير دولة الكويت الشيخ صباح الأحمد الصباح يعيد تكليف الشيخ ناصر المحمد الصباح بتشكيل الحكومة الجديدة وذلك للمرة السادسة خلال ثلاث سنوات.




*مواليد 5 مايو ...*



1799 – أونوريه دي بلزاك، أديب فرنسي.

1822 – فريدريك باسي، إقتصادي فرنسي أول من حصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام مناصفة مع جان هنري دونانت سنة 1901م.

1860 – إدوارد بوخنر، كيميائي ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل للكيمياء عام 1907

1882 – سيغريد أوندست، أديبة نرويجية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل للأدب عام 1928.

1883 – الملك فيصل الأول، ملك العراق.

1908 – جيمز ستوارت، ممثل أمريكي.

1910 – أمينة السعيد، كاتبة مصرية.

1918 – إدوارد لويس، عالم وراثة أميركي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للطب عام 1995.

1935 – خوسيه موخيكا، رئيس الأوروغواي.

1946 – شير، مغنية وممثلة أمريكية.

1948 – تيشو غندا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.

1949 – ديفيد توماس، ممثل كندي.

1952 – فاديم زهوك، حكم كرة قدم بيلاروسي.

1968 – تيموثي أوليفانت، ممثل أمريكي.

1977 – ليو فرانكو، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.

1981 – إيكر كاسياس، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.

1982 – بيتر تشيك، حارس مرمى كرة قدم تشيكي.



*وفيات 5 مايو ...*



1285 – يوحنا الثاني، ملك قبرص.

1506 – كريستوفر كولومبوس، رحاله ومستكشف إيطالي.

1622 – السلطان عثمان الثاني، سلطان عثماني.

1940 – فرنر فون هايدنستام، شاعر سويدي على جائزة نوبل للأدب عام 1916.

1947 – فيليب أنتون لينارد، فيزيائي مجري ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل للفيزياء عام 1905.

1989 – جون هيكس, إقتصادي بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل للعلوم الإقتصادية بالمشاركة مع كينيث ارو عام 1972.

2000 – مالك سيلي، لاعب كرة سلة أمريكي.

2006 – سناء يونس، ممثلة مصرية.

2009 – هلن الخال، رسامة لبنانية.




*اعياد ومناسبات 5 مايو ..
*


العيد الوطني في الكاميرون.

العيد الوطني في تيمور الشرقية.

يوم الكراهية الوطني في كمبوديا.

----------


## اليمامة

*6 مايو ..*



[COLOR="Red"]في يوم 6 آيار 1889 افتتاح برج إيفل للجمهور
[/COLOR]

*أحداث*

604 ميلادية - شوتوكو تائيشي يضع دستور الفقرات السبع عشرة.

1590 - تويوتومي هيده-يوشي يحاصر قلعة أوداوارا.

1794 - الزعيم الزنجي فرانسوا دومنيك توساني لوتير فور يقود العبيد في هايتي للثورة ضد الحكم الفرنسي.

1889 - افتتاح برج إيفل للجمهور.

1910 - جورج الخامس يتولى الحكم في المملكة المتحدة بعد وفاة والده إدوارد السابع.

1916 - جمال باشا يعدم 21 من العرب المطالبين بالاستقلال أو الإصلاح وذلك في ساحة الشهداء في بيروت.

1936 - الملك فاروق يعود إلى مصر قادمًا من إنكلترا بعد أن أصبح ملكًا عليها.

1937 - المنطاد الألماني "هيندينبيرغ" ينفجر في الجو قبيل هبوطه في نيويورك.

1941 - جوزيف ستالين ينصب نفسه رئيسًا للوزراء في الاتحاد السوفيتي ليجمع بين رئاسة الدولة ورئاسة الوزراء في ظل الحرب العالمية الثانية التي اضطر الاتحاد السوفيتي إلى خوضها بعد إتجاه القوات ألمانيا النازية إلى الحدود السوفييتية.

1946 - جلاء روسيا عن إيران.

1957 - الانتهاء من أعمال أول مفاعل نووي في توكايمورا في اليابان.

1976 - توحيد القوات المسلحة في إمارات دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة بقوة واحدة وذلك تحت اسم القوات المسلحة للإمارات العربية المتحدة.

1976 - زلزال يضرب شمال إيطاليا يودي بحياة 9200 نسمة.

1994 - تدشين النفق المائي الذي يربط المملكة المتحدة بفرنسا.

2004 - الحكم على 4 ممرضات بلغاريات ودكتور فلسطيني بالإعدام رميًا بالرصاص في ليبيا لاتهامهم في التسبب بإصابة 400 طفل ليبي بمرض الإيدز.

2007 - نيكولا ساركوزي يفوز بالانتخابات الرئاسية الفرنسية على منافسته سيغولين رويال، ويخلف بذلك جاك شيراك على رئاسة الجمهورية الفرنسية.

2010 - إجراء الانتخابات في المملكة المتحدة في انتخابات يعتقد أنها من أكثر الانتخابات تنافسًا منذ عام 1992، حيث أن المنافسة محتدمة فيها بين حزب العمال الحاكم بزعامة رئيس الوزراء جوردون براون وحزب المحافظين بزعامة ديفيد كاميرون وحزب الديمقراطيين الأحرار بزعامة *** كليغ.

2010 - القائم بأعمال الرئيس النيجيري غودلاك جوناثان يؤدي اليمين الدستورية رئيسًا للبلاد خلفًا للرئيس عمر يارادوا الذي توفي الليلة الماضية.

*مواليد*

1574 - البابا إنوسنت العاشر، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.

1758 - ماكسمليان روبسبير، محامي فرنسي.

1856 - سيغموند فرويد، عالم نفساني نمساوي.

1871 - فيكتور غرينيار، عالم كيمياء فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1912.

1895 - رودلف فالنتينو، ممثل إيطالي.

1986 - زكريا أحمد، موسيقي مصري.

1904 - هاري مارتنسون، أديب سويدي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1974.

1929 - بول لاوتربر، عالم كيمياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 2003.

1953 - توني بلير، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.

1953 - غرايم سونيس، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إسكتلندي.

1961 - جورج كلوني، ممثل أمريكي.

1968 - وفاء عامر، ممثلة مصرية.

1980 - ريكاردو أوليفيرا، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.

1983 - دانييل ألفيز، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.

1989 - دومينيكا سيبولكوفا، لاعبة كرة مضرب سلوفاكية.

*وفيات*

680 ميلادية - معاوية بن أبي سفيان، أول خلفاء الدولة الأموية.

1859 - ألكسندر فون هومبولت، مستكشف ألماني.

1862 - هنري ديفد ثورو، مؤلف أمريكي.

1902 - بريت هارت، كاتب وشاعر أمريكي.

1910 - الملك إدوارد السابع، ملك المملكة المتحدة.

1919 - ليمان فرانك بوم، كاتب أمريكي.

1949 - موريس ماترلينك، كاتب بلجيكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1911.

1952 - ماريا مونتيسوري، مربية وفيلسوفة إيطالية.

1992 - مارلينه ديتريش، مغنية وممثلة أمريكية / ألمانية.

1996 - محمد الشرقاوي، ممثل مصري.

2002 - الدكتورة زهيرة عابدين، أم الأطباء ورائدة الطب الإجتماعي في مصر.

*أعياد ومناسبات*

يوم اللا حمية العالمي.

عيد الشهداء في لبنان وسوريا.

----------


## مصراويةجدا

والله ؟!!!
اليوم قرب يخلص يا ندى هااااانم ..تعيشي وتفتكري
ناموسية حضرتك أوف وايت  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> والله ؟!!!
> اليوم قرب يخلص يا ندى هااااانم ..تعيشي وتفتكري
> ناموسية حضرتك أوف وايت



ههههههههههههه
لأ وانتى الصادقة دى كانت بلو دارك ..
بصى هاحكيلك ايه اللى جرى هناك ..فى سجل حضورك بآخر أكلة نسفتها ..
يللا ..

----------


## اليمامة

أعزائى ..
اعتذر عن التأخير ..وعودة للمتابعة وحدث فى مثل هذا اليوم .. ::

----------


## اليمامة

*7 مايـــو ..*

*أحداث* 

332 ق.م - إنشاء مدينة الإسكندرية المصرية.
1652 - الهولنديون يكتشفون منطقة الكاب في أفريقيا.
1795 - تاريخ بداية الاعتماد على النظام المتري في فرنسا واستعمال وحدات القياس المترية مثل المتر والكيلوغرام وغيرها.
1890 - الانتهاء من أعمال قناة بحيرة بيوا من أوتسو إلى نهر كامو.
1922 - أول حادث اصطدام جوي بتاريخ الطيران المدني بين طائرتين فرنسية وإنجليزية فوق بيكاردي شمال باريس، وقد مات جميع الركاب مع الطاقمين وعددهم جميعًا 7.
1939 - إيطاليا تغزو ألبانيا في بدايات الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1947 - تأسيس حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي في دمشق.
1948 - تأسيس منظمة الصحة العالمية.
1953 - انتخاب السويدي داغ همرشولد أمينًا عامًا للأمم المتحدة.
1956 - الإعلان عن استقلال المغرب من إسبانيا.
1963 - إعلان يوغسلافيا جمهورية إتحادية، وجوزيف بروز تيتو رئيسًا لها مدى الحياة.
1969 - الميلاد الرمزي لشبكة الإنترنت.
1986 - منتخب الكويت لكرة القدم يفوز ببطولة كأس الخليج الثامنة المقامة في البحرين.
1976 - اللجان الثورية في ليبيا تقوم بإعدام عشرات الطلبة داخل الحرمين الجامعيين لجامعتي الفاتح في طرابلس وقاريونس في بنغازي.
1988 - الاتحاد السوفيتي يعلن عزمه الانسحاب من أفغانستان.
1992 -صربيا تعلن استقلالها ووراثتها ليوغوسلافيا المفككة.
نجاة الرئيس الفلسطيني ياسر عرفات من حادث تحطم طائرته في الصحراء الليبية أثناء عاصفة رملية، وقد أسفر الحادث عن مقتل طياريين ومهندس للطيران
1994 - بداية عملية الإبادة الجماعية في رواندا.
2003 - بداية دخول القوات الأمريكية إلى العاصمة العراقية بغداد وذلك بعد أيام من بدء الحملة العسكرية البرية والجوية للحرب الأمريكية على العراق.
2005 - تسمية إبراهيم الجعفري رئيسًا لوزراء جمهورية العراق.
2008 - استمرار أحداث شغب بمدينة المحلة الكبرى بمصر لليوم الثاني على التوالي بعد الدعوة للإضراب العام في مصر.
2010 - سلسلة من عمليات العصيان المدني في قرغيزستان تؤدي إلى حدوث انقلاب شعبي على الرئيس قربان بيك باقايف ومغادرته العاصمة بشكيك، والمعارضة تشكل حكومة انتقالية برئاسة روزا أوتونباييفا بعد استقالة رئيس الوزراء.


*مواليد* 


1770 - ويليام ووردزوورث، شاعر إنجليزي.
1772 - شارل فورييه، فيلسوف فرنسي.
1889 - غبريالا ميسترال، شاعرة تشيلية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1945.
1915 - بيلي هوليداي، مغنية أمريكية.
1928 - جيمس غارنر، ممثل أمريكي.
1938 - إدموند جيرالد براون، سياسي أمريكي.
1940 - الأميرة فوزية، ابنه ملك مصر فاروق الأول.
1944 - غيرهارد شرودر، مستشار ألمانيا.
1945 - يحيى الفخراني، ممثل مصري.
1954 -لويزة حنون، سياسية جزائرية.
جاكي شان، ممثل صيني
1961 - باسكال أولميتا، حارس مرمى كرة قدم فرنسي.
1964 - راسل كرو، ممثل نيوزلندي.
1983 - فرانك ريبري، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.


*وفيات* 


1498 - الملك شارل الثامن، ملك فرنسا.
1981 - ناهد شريف، ممثلة مصرية.
2006 - قمر الماسزاده، راقصة أذربيجانية

*
أعياد ومناسبات* 


يوم الصحة العالمي.
يوم النساء في موزمبيق.

----------


## اليمامة

*8 مايــــو* 

*
أحداث* 



1879 - حاكم مصر الخديوي إسماعيل يقرر طرد الوزيرين البريطاني والفرنسي من الحكومة المصرية.
1904 - توقيع الاتفاق الودي بين فرنسا وبريطانيا بخصوص تقسيم نفوذهما في الوطن العربي.
1906 - التوقيع على مرسوم يمنح فرنسا وإسبانيا السيطرة على مراكش.
1914 - الولايات المتحدة وكولومبيا توقعان معاهدة لتنظيم حقوق الطرفين في منطقة قناة بنما.
1946 - عقد آخر اجتماع لعصبة الأمم.
1948 - مقتل عبد القادر الحسيني في معركة القسطل.
1957 - إعادة افتتاح قناة السويس أمام الملاحة البحرية بعد إغلاقها بسبب حرب 1956.
1970 - القوات الجوية الإسرائيلية تقصف مدرسة بحر البقر بمحافظة الشرقية في مصر، وأدي ذلك إلى مقتل 30 طفلًا.
1985 - الهند تقاضي شركة الكيمياويات "يونيون كاربيد" على مقتل 2000 من المواطنين الهنود وإصابة 200000 آخرين في حادثة بوبال.
2004 - اتفاق لوقف إطلاق النار بين الحكومة السودانية وإثنين من الحركات المتمردة في دارفور وذلك فيما عرف بنزاع دارفور.
2005 - بدأ مراسم جنازة بابا الكنيسة الكاثوليكية يوحنا بولس الثاني في الفاتيكان.
2010 - الرئيسان الأمريكي باراك أوباما والروسي دميتري ميدفيديف يوقعان في العاصمة التشيكية براغ على اتفاقية جديدة بين بلديهما حول تقليص حجم ترسانتهما النووية


*مواليد
*


1859 - إدموند هوسرل، فيلسوف ألماني.
1875 - الملك ألبير الأول، ملك بلجيكا.
1892 - ماري بيكفورد، ممثلة أمريكية.
1904 - جون هيكس، اقتصادي بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1972.
1911 - ملفين كالفن، عالم كيمياء حيوية أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1961.
1923 - شافية أحمد، مغنية مصرية.
1926 - لاديسلاف بافلوفيتش، لاعب كرة قدم تشيكي.
1938 - كوفي عنان، أمين عام الأمم المتحدة.
1950 - غجيغوج لاتو، لاعب كرة قدم بولندي.
1959 - أرتو يافاناينن، لاعب هوكي جليد فنلندي.
1962 - محمد حسان، داعية إسلامي مصري.
1973 - خالد بدرة، لاعب كرة قدم تونسي.
1977 - آنا دي لا ريغيورا، ممثلة مكسيكية.
1979 - منذر رياحنة، ممثل أردني.
1986 - إيغور أكينفيف، حارس مرمى كرة قدم روسي.

*
وفيات*



217 - كاراكلا، إمبراطور روماني.
1931 - إريك أكسل كارلفلت، شاعر سويدي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1931.
1936 - روبرت باراني، طبيب هنغاري حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1914.
1948 - عبد القادر الحسيني، مجاهد فلسطيني.
1973 - بابلو بيكاسو، فنان إسباني.
1984 - بيوتر كابيتسا، عالم فيزياء روسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1978.
1992 - دانيال بوفه، طبيب إيطالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1957.
2009 - توفيق الشاوي، قانوني مصري.


*أعياد ومناسبات*




عيد ميلاد بوذا في اليابان

----------


## اليمامة

*9 مايــــو* 


*أحداث*


1876 - افتتاح حديقة أوينو في طوكيو، وهي تعتبر أول حديقة عامة في اليابان.
1927 - نقل عاصمة أستراليا إلى مدينة كانبرا بدلًا من ملبورن.
1941 - الغواصة الألمانية u-110 تقع بيد القوات البريطانية، وأدى ذلك لحصول الإنجليز على جهاز الشفرة الألماني مما مكن الحلفاء من فك الشفرة الألمانية.
1945 -انتصار الاتحاد السوفيتي على ألمانيا النازية.
جلاء ألمانيا عن تشيكوسلوفاكيا وإعلان الجمهورية فيها.
الإعلان عن استقلال إيطاليا بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1946 - الملك فيكتور عمانويل الثالث يتنازل عن عرش إيطاليا لإبنه أمبرتو الثاني.
1947 - الإعلان عن استقلال رومانيا.
1955 - ألمانيا الغربية تنضم إلى حلف شمال الأطلسي - الناتو.
1974 - زلزال في شبه جزيرة إزو اليابانية يودي بحياة 30 شخصًا.
1978 - منظمة الألوية الحمراء تعدم رئيس وزراء إيطاليا الأسبق ألدو مورو المحتجز لديها منذ أن خطفته في 16 مارس.
1994 - الزعيم الأفريقي نيلسون مانديلا يصبح أول رئيس أفريقي لجمهورية جنوب أفريقيا.
2004 - الرئيس الشيشاني الموالي لروسيا أحمد قديروف يلقى حتفه إثر انفجار في ملعب لكرة القدم.
2009 - جاكوب زوما يؤدي اليمين الدستورية رئيسًا لجمهورية جنوب أفريقيا.


*مواليد
*

1147 - ميناموتو نو يوريتومو، قائد ياباني.
1907 - بالدور فون شيراخ، رئيس منظمة شباب هتلر.
1927 - مانفرد أيغن، عالم كيمياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1967.
1930 - خليفة التليسي، أديب وشاعر ليبي.
1938 - تشارلز سيميك، شاعر أمريكي.
1945 -جمال الغيطاني، روائي مصري.
محمد الطويان، ممثل سعودي.
1946 - يوكيا أمانو، دبلوماسي ياباني ومدير الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية.
1952 - زدينيك نيهودا، لاعب كرة قدم تشيكوسلوفاكي.
1955 - ملس زيناوي، رئيس وزراء إثيوبيا.
1962 - طيف، ممثلة إيرانية تعمل في الكويت.
1979 - روزاريو دوسن، ممثلة أمريكية.
1983 - جيلس مولر، لاعب كرة مضرب لوكسمبورغي.
1985 - أودرينا باتريدج، ممثلة أمريكية.


*وفيات*


1805 - فريدرش شيلر، شاعر ألماني.
1810 - بنيامين لينكون، ضابط أمريكي في حرب الاستقلال.
1850 - لويس جوزيف غي ـ لوساك، عالم فيزياء وكيمياء فرنسي.
1931 - ألبرت ميكلسون، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1907.
1978 - ألدو مورو، رئيس وزراء إيطاليا.
2004 - أحمد قديروف، رئيس جمهورية الشيشان.
2010 - لينا هورن، ممثلة ومغنية أمريكية.


*أعياد ومناسبات*


يوم أوروبا في الاتحاد الأوروبي.
عيد الاستقلال في رومانيا.
يوم التحرر في روسيا وأوكرانيا.

----------


## اليمامة

*10 مايــــو* 

*
أحداث*



1497 - البحار الإيطالي أميريغو فسبوتشي يخرج على رأس مجموعة من السفن في رحلة البحث عن طريق جديد إلى الشرق الأقصى وآسيا غير الطريق الذي كان معروفًا حول أفريقيا، وعندما إصطدم باليابسه تصور إنه وصل بالفعل إلى الهند إلا إنه كان قد إكتشف أرضًا جديدة لم تطأها قدم أوروبية من قبل وهي أمريكا الجنوبية، لذلك فإنالأوروبيين أطلقو عليها اسم أمريكا.
1774 - لويس السادس عشر يعتلي عرش فرنسا.
1862 - إمبراطور روسيا ألكسندر الثاني يقر خطة إعادة توطين الشركس في تركيا.
1869 - تدشين أول خط لسكة حديدية عابرة للقارة وذلك في الولايات المتحدة.
1940 -ألمانيا النازية تغزو بلجيكا وهولندا وذلك في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
ونستون تشرشل يتولى رئاسة الوزراء في المملكة المتحدة
1960 - الإعلان عن قيام جمهورية الكاميرون.
1995 - المملكة المتحدة تقرر رفع الحظر المفروض على المحادثات الوزارية مع الجناح السياسي للجيش الجمهوري الإيرلندي / شين فين الذي يخوض صراعًا من أجل استقلال أيرلندا الشمالية عن المملكة المتحدة.
1997 - زلزال يضرب الشمال الشرقي من إيران ويحصد 2400 شخص.
2004 - مقتل 16 شخص في اشتباكات بين القوات الأمريكية وجيش المهدي في بغداد.



*مواليد*



1746 - غاسبار مونج، عالم رياضياتفرنسي.
1755 - روبرت غراي، مستكشف أمريكي.
1788 - أوغستان-جان فرينل، عالم فيزياءفرنسي.
1878 - جوستاف ستريسمان، مستشار ألمانيا حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1926.
1890 - ألفرد يودل، عسكري ألماني.
1894 - ديميتري توامكين، موسيقي أمريكي.
1899 - فريد أستير، ممثل أمريكي.
1910 - عبد الحليم محمود، شيخ الأزهر.
1915 - صلاح أبو سيف، مخرج مصري.
1931 - إيتشيرو ناغاي، ممثل ياباني.
1933 - أحمد شفيق، جراح مصري.
1937 - عصام فارس، رجل أعمال وسياسي لبناني.
1960 -أحمد سلامة، ممثل مصري.
بونو، مغني أيرلندي
1969 - دينيس بيركامب، لاعب كرة قدمهولندي.
1971 - لسلي ستفنسون، ممثلة أمريكية.
1974 - سيلفان ويلتورد، لاعب كرة قدمفرنسي.
1975 - حازم إمام، لاعب كرة قدممصري.
1978 - الأميرة للا سلمى، زوجة ملك المغربمحمد السادس.
1980 - ناميثا، ممثلة هندية.
1981 - هومبيرتو سوازو، لاعب كرة قدمتشيلياني.
1987 - جراح الزهير، لاعب كرة قدمكويتي.
1989 - ليندساي شو، ممثلة أمريكية.
1992 - شارمين كلاريس، مغنية فلبينية.


*وفيات*



1774 - الملك لويس الخامس عشر، ملك فرنسا.
1977 - جوان كراوفورد، ممثلة أمريكية.
1993 - هالة فؤاد، ممثلة مصرية.
1997 - زياد مولوي، ممثل سوري.
2000 - ريمون إده، سياسي لبناني.

*
أعياد ومناسبات*



يوم الدستور في ولايات ميكرونيسيا المتحدة.
عيد الأم في السلفادور وغواتيمالا والمكسيك

----------


## اليمامة

*11 مايو ..*

*أحداث*
330 - افتتاح القسطنطينية كعاصمة للإمبراطورية الرومانية، وسميت روما الجديدة.
1891 - شرطي ياباني يهاجم ولي عهد الإمبراطورية الروسية نيقولا أليكسندروفيتش لاغتياله وهي الحادثة التي عرفت باسم حادثة أوتسو.
1904 - الأتراك يقتلون 900 أرمني في صدامات عرقية.
1874 - فتح خط للقطار بين كوبه وأوساكا بمسافة 32.7 كيلو متر.
1949 - إسرائيل تنظم للأمم المتحدة.
تغير اسم سيام لتصبح تايلاند.
1953 - رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة ونستون تشرشل يوجه انتقاد حاد لنظرية الدومينو التي كانت إدارة الرئيس الأمريكي دوايت أيزنهاور تروج لها لتبرير التدخل العسكري الأمريكي في دول العالم.
1955 - غرق سفينة أوكورينراكو والتي أدت لوفاة 168 شخص.
1960 - 4 من عملاء الموساد يختطفون النازي أدولف أيخمان من العاصمة الأرجنتينية بوينس آيرس.
1989 - الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش يعلن عن اعتزام الولايات المتحدة غزو بنما واعتقال رئيسها الجنرال مانويل نورييغا بتهمة تورطه في عمليات تهريب المخدرات من كولومبيا إلى الأراضي الأمريكية.
دول العالم تعلن من كينيا عن فرض حضر دولي على تجارة العاج وذلك لحماية الأفيال من الإباده الجماعية على أيدي عصابات تجارة العاج التي تقتل آلاف الأفيال سنويًا.
1998 - الهند تقوم بتفجير نووي تحت الأرض ضاربة عرض الحائط جميع الإحتجاجات الدولية.
2002 - بدأ أول بث إذاعي للحركة الإسلامية للإصلاح بقيادة الدكتور سعد الفقيه.
2003 - بدأ أول بث تلفزيوني لقناة الإصلاح التابعة للحركة الإسلامية للإصلاح.
2004 - موقع إنترنت قريب من تنظيم القاعدة يعرض شريط فيديو يظهر ملثمين يذبحون مواطن أمريكي يدعى نك بيرغ إنتقامًا لانتهاكات الجيش الأمريكي للمعتقلين العراقيين في سجن أبو غريب.
2009 - رئيس دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان يجري تعديل وزاري تم بموجبه إعفاء أخويه الشيخ سلطان بن زايد آل نهيان والشيخ حمدان بن زايد آل نهيان من منصب نائب رئيس الوزراء ويعين بدلًا عنهما أخويه الشيخ منصور بن زايد آل نهيان والشيخ سيف بن زايد آل نهيان.
2010 - رئيس الوزراء البريطاني جوردون براون يستقيل من منصبة، والملكة إليزابيث الثانية تعين زعيم حزب المحافظين ديفيد كاميرون رئيسًا للوزراء وذلك بعد اتفاقه مع حزب الديمقراطيين الأحرار على تشكيل ائتلاف حاكم يتمتع بأغلبية برلمانية.


*مواليد*
1824 - جان ليون جيروم، رسام ونحات فرنسي.
1888 - إرفينغ برلين، موسيقي أمريكي.
1906 - سلفادور دالي، رسام ونحات إسباني.
1907 - روزا أوسليندر، شاعرة ألمانية.
1916 - كاميلو خوسيه ثيلا، أديب وشاعر إسباني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1989.
1918 - ريتشارد فاينمان، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1965.
1922 - توفيق طوبي، سياسي من عرب 48.
1924 - أنتوني هويش، عالم إنجليزي في علم الفلك الإشعاعي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1974.
1951 - ممدوح وافي، ممثل مصري.
1952 - رونو سيشان، موسيقي فرنسي.
1979 - غونزالو كولسا، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.
1982 - جوناثان جاكسن، ممثل أمريكي.
1984 - أندريس إنيستا، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.
1986 - أبو ديابي، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.
ميغيل فيلوسو، لاعب كرة قدم برتغالي.
1989 - جيوفاني دوس سانتوس، لاعب كرة قدم مكسيكي.


*وفيات
*1304 - محمود غازان، سلطان إلخاني.
1778 - وليام بت، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1812 - سبنسر برسيفال، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1871 - جون هيرشل، عالم رياضيات إنجليزي.
1927 - خوان غريس، رسام إسباني.
1963 - هربرت سبنسر غاسر، عالم فيزيولوجيا أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1944.
1981 - أود هاسل، عالم كيمياء نرويجي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1969.
بوب مارلي، مغني وموسيقي جامايكي.
1996 - نامدي أزيكيوي، رئيس نيجيريا.


*أعياد ومناسبات*
عيد ميلاد مدينة ميسكولتش في هنغاريا.

----------


## اليمامة

*12 مايو* 



*أحداث*

 1641 - المستكشف الهولندي أبل تاسمان يكتشف نيوزيلندا.
    1881 - حاكم تونس محمد الصادق باي يوقع على معاهدة باردو التي أعطت فرنسا حق الإشراف المالي والعسكري والخارجي في تونس.
    1894 - القوات اليابانية تغزو كوريا.
    1908 - افتتاح مدرسة الفنون الجميلة المصرية بالقاهرة، وكان المثال محمود مختار هو أول الملتحقين بها.
    1912 - صدور العدد الأول من صحيفة برافدا الروسية.
    1919 - الزعيم المصري سعد زغلول يرسل مذكرة احتجاج إلى مؤتمر الصلح الذي إنعقد في باريس عقب الحرب العالمية الأولى بسب اعتراف المؤتمر بالحماية البريطانية على مصروإبقاء الدول العربية تحت الحماية البريطانية والفرنسية.
    1937 - اندلاع مظاهرات عارمة في النجف والديوانية ضد الحكومة العراقية التي ردت على المظاهرات بقصف المدن والقرى بالطائرات وأدى ذلك لسقوط أكثر من ثلاثمائة قتيل في أقل من أسبوعين.
        تتويج الملك جورج السادس ملكًا على العرش البريطاني.
    1939 - وقوع معركة خالخين غول بين القوات اليابانية والسوفيتية وذلك على الحدود بين مانتشوكو ومنغوليا في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
    1947 - الإعلان عن استقلال منغوليا.
    1949 - الإعلان عن دستور ألمانيا الغربية.
    1951 - الولايات المتحدة تجرب تفجير قنبلة هيدروجينية في المحيط الهادي.
    1956 - المتطرفون اليهود في الجزائر يرتكبون مذبحة وحشية ضد المواطنين العزل في مدينة قسنطينة بمساعدة الفرنسيين.
    1965 - ألمانيا الغربية توقع مذكرة تفاهم لإقامة علاقات دبلوماسية مع إسرائيل.
    1984 - بداية البث الفضائي من هيئة الإذاعة اليابانية، وتمكنت جزر أوغاساوارا من استلام صورة صافية.
    1997 - روسيا والمقاتلون الشيشان يوقعان اتفاق سلام هو الأول من نوعة على مدى أكثر من أربعمائه عام من الصراع الدامي بين المسلمون الشيشانيون والروس الذين يعتبرون الشيشانأحد أقاليم روسيا الاتحادية.
    2002 - الرئيس الأمريكي الأسبق جيمي كارتر يقوم بزيارة لكوبا لمدة 5 أيام، وبهذا يصبح أول رئيس أمريكي يقوم بزيارة كوبا بعد تولي الرئيس فيدل كاسترو الحكم في عام 1959.
    2008 - زلزال يضرب مقاطعة سيشوان الصينية بقوة بلغت 7.8 حسب مقياس ريختر.
    2010 - مجلس الأمة الكويتي يعطي موافقته النهائية على مشروع قانون الخصخصة الذي يسمح ببيع شركات مملوكة للدولة، ويستثني القانون قطاعات إنتاج النفط والغاز الطبيعي ومصافي النفط والرعاية الصحية والتعليم، ويسمح للحكومة بإمتلاك حصة لا تزيد على 20% في الشركات التي تجري خصخصتها.
        تحطم طائرة إيرباص إيه 330 تابعة للخطوط الأفريقية الليبية في طرابلس آتية من جوهانسبورغ أدى إلى مقتل 103 شخص، ولم ينج من الحادث إلا طفل هولندي في الثامنة من عمره.

*مواليد*

1496 - الملك غوستاف الأول، ملك السويد.
    1803 - يوستوس فون ليبيغ، عالم كيمياء ألماني.
    1820 - فلورنس نايتينجيل، ممرضة بريطانية ورائدة التمريض الحديث.
    1845 - غابرييل فوري، موسيقي فرنسي.
    1895 - ويليام جيوك، عالم كيمياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1949.
    1907 - كاثرين هيبورن، ممثلة أمريكية.
    1910 - دوروثي هودجكن، عالمة كيمياء بريطانية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1964.
    1939 - جلال دباغ، سياسي وصحفي عراقي كردي.
    1943 - باولو كازارين، حكم كرة قدم إيطالي.
    1945 - ألان بول، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
    1966 - ستيفن بالدوين، ممثل أمريكي.
    1978 - جيسن بيغز، ممثل أمريكي.
    1979 - تاكاشي كوندو، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
    1981 - رامي مالك، ممثل أمريكي.
    1988 - مارسيلو فييرا دا سيلفا جونيور، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.
    1992 - مالكولم ديفيد كيلي، ممثل أمريكي.

*وفيات*

    1382 - الملكة جوفانا الأولى، ملكة مملكة نابولي.
    1700 - جون درايدن، أديب إنجليزي.
    1798 - جورج فانكوفر، ملاح إنجليزي.
    1884 - بدرجيخ سميتنا، موسيقي تشيكي.
    1964 - إستفان روستي، ممثل مصري.
    1970 - نيلي زاكس، أديبة سويدية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1966.
    1989 - طاهر أبو فاشا، شاعر ومؤلف مصري.
    1994 - إريك إريكسون، عالم ألماني في علم النفس.
    2001 - ديدي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم برازيلي.
    2006 - حسين مازق، رئيس وزراء ليبيا.
    2007 - الملا داد الله، قائد عسكري في حركة طالبان.

أعياد ومناسبات

    اليوم العالمي للممرضات في ذكرى ميلاد فلورنس نايتينجيل عام 1820.

----------


## اليمامة

*13 مايو* 


*أحداث*

 1981
أُصيب البابا جون بول الثاني بأربع طلقات نارية
أثناء مباركته للحشود في ميدان
سان بيتر في روما.
وقام الأطباء بإجراء عملية على الفور للبابا
استغرقت أربع ساعات وقالوا إنهم يأملون في أن يستعيد عافيته.
وكان البابا يسير وسط حشود المتعبدين
البالغ عددهم 20.000 في الساعة 1715 بالتوقيت المحلي
عندما أُطلقت عليه أربع رصاصات
من مسافة 15 قدماً.فأُصيب باثنتين في المعدة
وواحدة في ذراعه اليمنى والرابعة في إصبعه.
وتمكن رجال الشرطة من القبض على شاب
يبلغ من العمر 23 عاماً وهو مواطن تركي
اسمه مهمت علي حاجكا.
وذكرت الصحافة التركية أنه تم إلقاء القبض على حاجكا
بتهمة قتل محرر صحفي تركي هو عبدي إيبكي في فبراير - شباط عام
1979.بيد أنه استطاع الهروب من السجن
تاركاً خطاباً يتعهد فيه بقتل البابا
قبل زيارته لتركيا في 1979.


1968
انضم العمال الفرنسيون إلى احتجاجات الطلاب في باريس
لأول مرة في إضراب عام استمر
لمدة يوم واحد.
سار زهاء 800000 طالب ومدرس وعامل في جميع أنحاء العاصمة الفرنسية
باريس مطالبين بإسقاط حكومة ديجول
واحتجاجاً على وحشية الشرطة أثناء أعمال الشغب
التي وقعت منذ بضعة أيام قلائل مضت.
وفي هذه المرة احتفظت الحكومة برباطة جأشها طوال اليوم
لكنها قامت بعد ذلك بإغلاق الكباري عبر نهر السين
لإبقاء المتظاهرين على الضفة الشمالية وهو مكان وقوع المعارك
بين الطلاب وشرطة مكافحة الشغب
على مدار العشرة أيام الماضية.


 1607
قام حوالي 100 من المستعمرين البريطانيين الذين استوطنوا
في الضفة الغربية لنهر جيمس في فيرجينيا،
بتأسيس جيمس تاون، وهي أول مستوطنة بريطانية
دائمة في أمريكا الشمالية.
وقام المستعمرون، الذين تم إرسالهم من قبل شركة لندن،
بالإبحار عبر الأطلنطي على متن السفن سارا كونستانت
وجودسبيد وديسكفري.


756م
عبدالرحمن الداخل (صقر قريش)
يدخل مدينة قرطبة الأندلسية، ويؤسس
الدولة الأموية الثانية.


1160
مولد المؤرخ الكبير علي بن أبي الكرم محمد بن محمد بن عبد الكريم،
المشهور بعز الدين بن الأثير،
أحد كبار المؤرخين المسلمين،
وصاحب كتابي: "الكامل"،
و"أسد الغابة في معرفة الصحابة"…



1703
الروس يحتلون مصب نهر نيفا
ويضعون أساس مدينة سانت بطرسبرج التي تحولت
فيما بعد إلى مدينة ليننجراد.



1805
الزعيم الوطني "عمر مكرم"
يقود ثورة شعبية ضد تعسف الوالي
العثماني "خورشيد باشا"،
وتنجح هذه الثورة المسلحة في إقصاء "خورشيد"،
عن الحكم، واختيار "محمد علي"
واليا على مصر.



1809
نابليون بونابرت يستولي على فيينا،
أثناء سلسلة الحروب التي خاضتها الجمهورية الفرنسية
بعد الثورة للقضاء على النظم
الملكية في أوروبا.



1888
البرازيل تلغي العمل بنظام الرق.
ويرجع اكتشاف البرازيل إلى عام 1500م
عندما اكتشفها البحار البرتغالي "بيدروكابرال"،
وتدفق البرتغاليون عليها، وأبادوا السكان الأصليين، ثم أخذولاا في جلب الرقيق من إفريقيا عام 1550م،
وفي 1888م ألغي الرق، وفي العام التالي
أعلنت البرازيل جمهورية.



1958
شارل ديجول يتولى رئاسة فرنسا،
وهو مؤسس الجمهورية الفرنسية الخامسة،
وأول رئيس لها، وحكم فرنسا 11 عاما،
واستقال من الرئاسة عام 1969م عقب
الاضطرابات الطلابية والاجتماعية التي سادت فرنسا، وتوفي في العام التالي،
وهو أحد أبطال فرنسا في الحرب العالمية الثانية،
وكان له دور في تصفية الاستعمار
الفرنسي في الخارج.



1955
إنشاء حلف وارسو بمشاركة الاتحاد السوفييتي،
ودول أوروبا الشرقية في مواجهة
حلف “ناتو”.



1963
تأميم المصارف مع تشكيل أول حكومة
بعثية في سوريا.



1964
مصر تحتفل بالانتهاء من بناء السد العالي
على نهر النيل بمساعدة سوفييتية.



1965
الرئيس المصري جمال عبد الناصر
يعلن قطع العلاقات بين مصر وألمانيا الغربية،
بعد إقامة ألمانيا علاقات دبلوماسية مع إلكيان الصهيوني ،
وجاء هذا الموقف بعد القمة العربية عام 1964م،
وموقف الدول العربية المناهض للمشاريع الصهيونية
لتحويل مياه نهر الأردن.



1978
انقلاب بقيادة أحمد عبدالله ومحمد أحمد يطيح رئيس
جزر القمر علي صويلح ويعلن الارخبيل
“جمهورية فيدرالية إسلامية”.



1980
الشاب التركي محمد علي أغجا
يطلق الرصاص على بابا الفاتيكان "يوحنا بولس الثاني" فيصيبه،
لكن البابا لم يمت،
وصدر حكم على "محمد علي" بالسجن 19
عاما بالسجون الإيطالية.



1984
اغتيال الصحفي الفلسطينيين "حنا مقبل"
الأمين العام للصحفيين العرب في قبرص،
وكان يرأس تحرير مجلة "فتح"،
اغتاله الصهاينة، في إطار حملة
الاغتيالات الصهيونية ضد القيادات الفلسطينية.



1994
الفلسطينيون يتسلمون السلطة في اريحا بعد انسحاب “إسرائيل”
منها، وياسر عرفات يُصدر أول قرار نص
على اعتبار العطلة الأسبوعية يوم الجمعة.



1958
مهاجمة نائب الرئيس الأمريكي نيكسون
في مثل هذا اليوم 13 مايو من عام 1958
تعرضت عربة نائب الرئيس ريتشارد نيكسون أثناء رحلة للمساعي الحميدة
في أمريكا اللاتينية للهجوم
وكانت على وشك الانقلاب أثناء سيرها
في كاركاس- فنزويلا.



1990م
اللحظات الأخيرة لتحطيم سور برلين
في مثل هذا اليوم الثالث عشر من مايو من عام 1990م
بدأت ألمانيا الشرقية المراحل الأخيرة
في تحطيم سور برلين، وأعقب ذلك إعلان اعادة توحيد المدينتين
برلين الشرقية والغربية بعد
مضي خمس وأربعون عاماً من التقسيم.
تم التقسيم بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية
حين احتلت الجزء الغربي من ألمانيا النازية ثلاث دول
هي الولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا وفرنسا
بينما احتل الاتحاد السوفيتي الجزء الشرقي.
وبعد انهيار الاتحاد السوفيتي
أعلنت برلين عاصمة لألمانيا بينما
ظلت بون مقراً للهيئات.



1972
استمرار المعارك الضارية في فيتنام
في مثل هذا اليوم 13 مايو من عام 1972،
قامت سبع عشرة طائرة هليكوبتر أمريكية بإنزال 1000 جندي
من قوات البحرية التابعة لفيتنام الجنوبية
مع ستة من مستشاريهم الأمريكيين عند حدود فيتنام الشمالية
في جنوب شرق مدينة كوانج تراي
وذلك في أول هجوم مضاد منذ بداية
هجوم نوجيان هو الشيوعي.
واستطاعت قوات البحرية قتل 300 من الفيتناميين الشماليين
قبل الرجوع إلى المنطقة التي
تحكمها فيتنام الجنوبية في اليوم التالي،
وفي الجنوب استمرت قوات فيتنام الشمالية ودباباتها
في الهجوم في منطقة كونتم.


*مواليد*

جو لويس، ملاكم أمريكي. ولد في لافاييت بألاباما.
اسمه الحقيقي جوزيف لويس باروو.
توفي والده عندما كان لويس في الرابعة من عمره.
وفي عام 1926 أخذه زوج أمه وعائلته إلى ديترويت،
حيث أصبح لويس مهتماً بالملاكمة.
وفي عمر الثامنة عشر أصبح هاوياً للملاكمة في حلقاتها.
وفي عام 1934 وبعد حصوله على بطولة الوزن الثقيل والخفيف
في الملاكمة من الاتحاد الرياضي الوطني للهواة،
أصبح في الحال محترفاً.
وفي عام 1938 هزم ماكس شيملينج -
الذي كان الرجل الوحيد الذي يهزم لويس
عام 1936- بالضربة الحاسمة في ملاكمة المحترفين
بأول جولة في مدينة نيويورك.
وتوفي لويس عام 1981.

1729 هنري ويليام ستيجل،
مُصَنِّع الحديد والزجاج الأمريكي.
ارتحل إلى أمريكا ووصل إلى فيلادلفيا عام 1750.
وفي عام قام بشراء ورشة الحديد الخاصة بوالده
بالتبني بجوار بريكرفيلي،
حيث قام بتصنيع المدفأة الحديدية التي كانت
مفيدة للعديد من الأجيال.
وفي عام 1763 قام ستيجل بشراء
ورشة زجاج من إنجلاند وقام ببناء مصنع زجاج في مناهيم
والذي كان أول مصنع للزجاج
الصوّاني في أمريكا.
وقد قام ستيجل بتصنيع الزجاج الملون
الذي كان سبب شهرته حيث تدرجت ألوانه
من الأخضر ودرجاته إلى الأزرق.
وتوفي ستيجل عام 1758 .


*وفيات* 

1390 روبرت الثاني ستيوراد، ملك اسكوتلاند في الفترة ما بين عامي 1371 إلى 1390.
1732 تيودور شوارتزكوبف، موسيقار، توفي عن 72 عاما.
1831 كريستيان جي كرنر، محامٍ ألماني، توفي عن 74 عاما.
1832 جورجيز كوفير، عالم حيوانات فرنسي، توفي عن 62 عاما.
1930 فريدتجوف نانسين، دبلوماسي، حاصل على جائزة نوبل عام 1922.
1951 ماريان (جوديكيت) فيليبس، مؤلفة، من أعمالها (قضية بوكينوت)، توفيت عن 65 عاما.
1961 جاري كوبر، ممثل حاصل على جائزة الأكاديمية مرتين، من أعماله (المساء العالي)، توفي عن 60 عاما.
1982 ارمجراد كوين، كاتب ألماني شرقي، توفي عن 72 عاما.
1992 فلويد اركينيو، عازف ترومبيت، توفي عن 58 عاما.
1993 بارلوس (جاكوين جارثيا)، ممثل كوميدي مكسيكي، توفي إثر إصابته بنوبة قلبية عن 71 عاما.
1995 سيسيل مارلي، لاعبة كروكيه، ومدربة فريق جامايكا عام 1946

----------


## اليمامة

*14 مايو ..*

*أحداث*
1590 - الانتهاء من بناء قبة كاتدرائية القديس بطرس في الفاتيكان بارتفاع 133.5 مترًا وذلك خلال حبرية البابا غريغوريوس الثالث عشر ورئاسة المهندس دومنيكو فونتانا.
1607 - تأسيس مستعمرة جيمستاون، وهي أول مستعمرة بريطانية في أمريكا الشمالية وقد تم إنشاؤها من طرف مهاجرين إنجليز مضطهدين في بلدهم لأسباب سياسية أو دينية.
1878 - اغتيال السياسي أوكوبو توشيميتشي.
1941 - القوة الجوية الألمانية تشن أعنف غارة جوية على العاصمة البريطانية لندن في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1945 - الطيارون الانتحاريون اليابانيون يشنون هجومًا مدمرًا على حاملة الطائرات الأمريكية "إنتربرايز" وذلك في الشهور الأخيرة من الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1948 - قوه من المقاتلين العرب تتمكن من الاستيلاء على مستوطنة عطروت شمال القدس في بداية حرب 1948 بين العرب والصهاينة وذلك قبل يوم واحد من الإعلان عن قيام دولة إسرائيل.
1955 - الإعلان عن قيام حلف وارسو.
1956 - تأسيس الجيش المغربي.
1963 - الكويت تنضم للأمم المتحدة لتصبح العضو رقم 111 في المنظمة الدولية.
1964 - الاحتفال بتحويل مجرى نهر النيل عند السد العالي وذلك بحضور الرئيس المصري جمال عبد الناصر ورئيس الاتحاد السوفيتي نيكيتا خروتشوف، وكانت قناة التحويل مسقطًا مائيًا يسمح بتشغيل أكبر محطة كهربائية في الشرق الأوسط.
1965 - جمهورية الصين الشعبية تفجر قنبلتها الذرية الثانية.
1971 - اعتزال لاعب السومو اليوكوزونا تايهو الذي حصل على لقب البطولة لـ 32 مرة.
1991 - تصادم قطار على خط راكيكوغين في محافظة شيغا يودي بحياة 42 شخص.
2004 - القوات الأمريكية تطلق سراح 250 من المعتقلين العراقيين من سجن أبو غريب بعد فضيحة إساءة معاملة السجناء.
2007 - الحكومة اللبنانية تطالب مجلس الأمن بإقرار المحكمة الدولية بقضية اغتيال رفيق الحريري بعد تعذر إقرارها في مجلس النواب.
2010 - إثيوبيا وأوغندا ورواندا وتنزانيا يوقعون بالأحرف الأولى على اتفاقية إطارية لتقاسم مياه نهر النيل بعد مفاوضات منذ ما يقارب العشر سنوات، وقد أصدرت كينيا بيان تأييد للاتفاقية دون التوقيع عليها، بينما لم يحضر مندوبو الكونغو الديمقراطية وبوروندي، بينما ترفض مصر والسودان هذه الاتفاقية.


*مواليد*
1666 - فيتوريو أميديو الثاني، ملك مملكة سردينيا.
1923 - عدنان الباجه جي، سياسي عراقي.
1940 - أحمد مرعي، ممثل مصري.
فريدة فهمي، راقصة وممثلة مصرية.
1943 - أولافور راغنار غريمسون، رئيس آيسلندا.
1944 - جورج لوكاس، مخرج أمريكي.
1951 - ليلى حمادة، ممثلة مصرية.
1953 - نوردوم سيهاموني، ملك كمبوديا.
1959 - شريف منير، ممثل مصري.
1961 - تيم روث، ممثل إنجليزي.
1962 - داني هيوستن، ممثل أمريكي.
1969 - كيت بلانشيت، ممثلة أسترالية.
1978 - أندريه ماكينغا، لاعب كرة قدم أنجولي.
1979 - كارلوس تينوريو، لاعب كرة قدم إكوادوري.
1980 - زدينيك غريغيرا، لاعب كرة قدم تشيكي.
1983 - أمبير تامبلين، ممثلة أمريكية.
1984 - مايكل رينسنج، حارس مرمى كرة قدم ألماني.
نايجل ريو كوكر، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
مارك زوكربيرج، مبرمج كمبوتر أمريكي.
1987 - فرانك سونغو، لاعب كرة قدم كاميروني.
1992 - لويس مولت، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1993 - ميراندا كوسجروف، ممثلة ومغنية أمريكية.

*وفيات*
1610 - الملك هنري الرابع، ملك فرنسا.
1643 - الملك لويس الثالث عشر، ملك فرنسا.
1878 - أوكوبو توشيميتشي، سياسي ياباني.
1912 - أوغست ستريندبرغ، كاتب سويدي.
1925 - هنري رايدر هاجرد، روائي إنجليزي.
1936 - إدموند ألنبي، جنرال بريطاني.
1937 - مصطفى صادق الرافعي، كاتب وأديب مصري.
1940 - إيما جولدمان، لاسلطوية لتوانية.
1943 - هنري لافونتين، سياسي بلجيكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1913.
1954 - هاينز جوديريان، عسكري ألماني.
1955 - أنور وجدي، ممثل ومخرج مصري.
1968 - حيدر العمر، مخرج عراقي.
1987 - ريتا هيوارث، ممثلة أمريكية.
1995 - كريستيان أنفينسن، عالم كيمياء حيوية أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1972.
1998 - فرانك سيناترا، مغني أمريكي.
1999 - الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز، مفتي المملكة العربية السعودية.
2000 - كيزو أوبوتشي، رئيس وزراء اليابان.

*أعياد ومناسبات*
عيد الاستقلال في باراغواي.
اليوم الأصفر في كوريا الجنوبية.

----------


## اليمامة

*15 مايو 
*

*أحداث***

إعلان قيام دولة إسرائيل




سيظل الخامس عشر من مايو من عام 1948 عالقاً بكل أسى في ذهن كل عربي، ذلك اليوم الذي شهد اعلان دافيد بن جوريون قيام الدولة الصهيونية في حفل كبير بمدينة تل أبيب.
خرج بن جوريون أمام حشد كبير من اليهود ليقول ::(: نحن مجتمعون اليوم لنعلن قيام الدولة اليهودية في فلسطين و سيكون اسمها اسرائيل).


1571 - التتار يحرقون موسكو بعد استيلائهم عليها.

1923 - تأسيس إمارة شرق الأردن.

1932 - اغتيال رئيس وزراء اليابان إينوكاي تسويوشي.

1941 - اندلاع ثورة رشيد عالي الكيلاني في العراق.

1948 - الجيوش العربية تدخل فلسطين أبان حرب 1948، والإعلان عن قيام دولة إسرائيل، ويعرف هذا اليوم بيوم النكبة.

1957 - المملكة المتحدة تفجر قنبلتها الهيدروجينية في المحيط الهادي.

1957 - الإعلان عن استقلال النمسا.

1972 - إعادة أوكيناوا إلى السلطة اليابانية وتأسيس محافظة أوكيناوا.

1974 - ولادة أول متجر ملائم في تايتوبطوكيو من شركة سفن إيليفن.

1980 - إسرائيل تعلن أن القدس هي عاصمة إسرائيل إلى الأبد.

1988 - الجيش السوفيتي يبدأ انسحابه من أفغانستان بعد 9 سنوات من غزوها.

1990 - الموسيقار ياني يصدر ألبومه السادس بعنوان (Reflections of Passion) والذي يحتوي على 15 مقطوعة.

1991 - نادي مانشستر يونايتد يحرز لقب كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي للأندية أبطال الكؤوس بعد فوزها في النهائي على نادي برشلونة بنتيجة 2-1.

2004 -سقوط طائرة تدريب سعودية من نوع "هوك" ومقتل قائدها.

2010 - جنوب أفريقيا تفوز بالمنافسة على استضافة بطولة كأس العالم لكرة القدم .

2009 - الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما يجري إصلاحات على نظام المحاكمات العسكرية في معتقل جوانتانامو للأجانب المشتبه في علاقتهم بالإرهاب مما أغضب مؤيدين له قالوا إنه حنث بوعد بإنهاء المحاكم المثيرة للجدل التي شكلتها إدارة الرئيس السابق جورج دبليو بوش.

2011 - الانتفاضة الفلسطينية الثالثة , احدالتحرير



*مواليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد ***


1048 - عمر الخيام، عالم وشاعر فارسي.

1567 - كلاوديو مونتيفيردي، موسيقي إيطالي.

1773 - الأمير ميترنيخ، سياسي نمساوي.

1856 - ليمان فرانك بوم، كاتب أمريكي.

1859 - بيار كوري، عالم فيزياءفرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1903.

1891 - ميخائيل بولغاكوف، روائي مسرحيروسي.

1901 - لويس مونتي، لاعب كرة قدمأرجنتيني / إيطالي.

1903 - ماريا رايشه، عالمة آثارورياضياتألمانية.

1920 - الكاردينال نصر الله بطرس صفير، بطريرك الكنيسة المارونية السادس والسبعون.

1926 - عادل المهيلمي، ممثل مصري.

1937 - مادلين أولبرايت، سياسية أمريكية وأول امرأه تتولى منصب وزير الخارجية في الولايات المتحدة.

1938 - إنعام محمد علي، مخرجة مصرية.

1951 - فرانك ويلكزك، عالم فيزياء نظريةأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 2004.

1952 - شاز بالمينتري، ممثل أمريكي.

1953 - مايك أولدفيلد، موسيقي بريطاني.

1954 - إيريك غيريتس، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم بلجيكي.

1964 - لارس لوك راسموسن، رئيس وزراء الدنمارك.

1967 - ستريدا جعجع، سياسية لبنانية.

1969 - أصالة نصري، مغنية سورية.

1970 -فرانك ديبور، لاعب كرة قدم هولندي.

رونالد ديبور، لاعب كرة قدم هولندي.

1974 - خالد الفضلي، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.

1976 - جاسيك كرزينوفيك، لاعب كرة قدم بولندي.

1978 - إدواردو سيزار غاسبار، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.

1981 - باتريس إيفرا، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.

1982 - سيغوندو كاستيلو، لاعب كرة قدم إكوادوري.

1986 - ماتياس فيرنانديز، لاعب كرة قدم من تشيلي.



*وفيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات ***



1174 - نور الدين زنكي، حاكم حلب.

1886 - إيميلي ديكنسون، شاعرة أمريكية.

1924 - بول دو كونستنت، سياسي فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1909.

1932 - إينوكاي تسويوشي، رئيس وزراء اليابان.

1935 - كازيمير ماليفيتش، رسام روسي.

1997 - سعد الله ونوس، كاتب مسرحيسوري.

2007 - جيري فالويل، قسأمريكي.

2010 - محمد أحمد الرشيد، نائب سابق في مجلس الأمة الكويتي.



*أعياد ومناسبات ****


اليوم العالمي للأسرة.

يوم نكبة فلسطين 

عيد الجيش في سلوفينيا.

يوم المُعلم في المكسيك وكوريا الجنوبية.

----------


## اليمامة

*16 مايو ..*


*أحداث:*

1916 - إبرام اتفاقية سايكس بيكو بين فرنسا والمملكة المتحدة وذلك لتحديد مناطق النفوذ في غرب آسيا بعد تهاوي الدولة العثمانية.

1942 - الرئيس الأمريكي فرانكلين روزفلت يأمر الجنرال مارك آرثر بالخروج من الفلبين إثر انهيار الدفاعات الأمريكية فيها.

1964 قيام إحتفالات بانتهاء العمل في المرحلة الأولى من السد العالي في مصر.

1975 - فريق تسلق نسائس ياباني ينجح بالوصول إلى قمة جبل إفرست ليكون أول فريق نسائي يصل إلى قمة الجبل.

1988 - عودة العلاقات الدبلوماسية بين الجزائر والمغرب بعد قطيعة دامت 12 سنة.

1989 - اغتيال مفتي الجمهورية اللبنانية الشيخ حسن خالد وذلك بتفجير سيارته.

1993 - انتخاب سليمان ديميريل رئيسًا لتركيا.

1995 - اعتقال أساهارا شوكو من مجموعة أوم شنريكيو.

1999 - أمير دولة الكويت الشيخ جابر الأحمد الصباح يصدر مرسومًا أميريًا بإعطاء المرأة حق الترشيح والانتخاب في الكويت وذلك أثناء فترة حل مجلس الأمة والدعوه لانتخابات جديدة، وقد أسقط مجلس الأمة هذا المرسوم بعد إجراء الانتخابات.

2002 - فوز النادي الأهلي على نادي الزمالك بنتيجة 6/1 في أكبر نتيجة للقاءات الفريقين عبر التاريخ.

2006 - مجلس الأمة الكويتي يوافق على مشروع إعطاء المرأة الكويتية حق الانتخاب والترشيح وذلك بموافقة 35 عضوًا من أصل الحضور الذي قدر عدده بـ59 عضو فيما رفضه 23 عضو وإمتنع عضو واحد عن التصويت.

2007 - الرئيس الفرنسي نيكولا ساركوزي يتسلم السلطة رسميًا.

2008 - أمير دولة قطر الشيخ حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني يفتتح مؤتمر الحوار اللبناني في الدوحة وذلك لحل الأزمة اللبنانية وذلك بحضور عدد من الزعماء اللبنانيين وبرعاية جامعة الدول العربية واللجنة الوزارية العربية المكلفه بحل الأزمة اللبنانية.

2009 -الكويتيون يتوجهون لصناديق الإقتراع لاختيار ممثليهم في مجلس الأمة للمرة الثالثة عشر في تاريخ الكويت والثالثة خلال ثلاث سنوات.

2009 -الرئيس السريلانكي ماهيندا رجاباكسا يعلن النصر العسكري على نمور التاميل وذلك بعد 26 عامًا من الحرب الأهلية التي مزقت البلاد.

*مواليد:*

1845 - إيليا ميتشنيكوف، عالم أحياء دقيقة روسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1908.

1898 - تمارا دي ليمبيكا، رسامة بولندية.

1905 - هنري فوندا، ممثل أمريكي.

1907 - أنتونين بوتش لاعب كرة قدم تشيكوسلوفاكي.

1915 - ماريو مونيتشيلي، مخرج إيطالي.

1916 - إفرايم كاتسير، رئيس إسرائيل.

1917 - خوان رولفو، كاتب مكسيكي.

1923 - ميرتون ميلر، اقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1990.

1927 - نيلتون سانتوس، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.

1942 - ياسر العظمة، ممثل سوري.

1944 - داني تريجو، ممثل أمريكي.

1945 - ماسيمو موراتي، رئيس نادي إنتر ميلان الإيطالي.

1950 - يوهانس بيدنورتز، عالم فيزياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1987.

1953 - بيرس بروسنان، ممثل أمريكي.

1966 - جانيت جاكسون، مغنية أمريكية.

1968 - لوبوش ميخيل، حكم كرة قدم سلوفاكي.

1969 - ديفيد بوريناز، ممثل أمريكي.

1973 - كوسكي توريومي، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.

1978 - ليونيل سكالوني، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.

1979 - أحمد السعدني، ممثل مصري.

1980 - مايكل ألونزو، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.

1983 - نانسي عجرم، مغنية لبنانية.

1983 - رانيا أحمد، ممثلة سورية.

1985 - انجا ميتاغ، لاعبة كرة قدم ألمانية.

1985 - مجد نعيم، ممثلة سورية.

1986 - علي ناصر، لاعب كرة قدم قطري.

1986 - ميغان فوكس، ممثلة أمريكية.

1986 - أندي كيو، لاعب كرة قدم أيرلندي.

*وفيات:*

1703 - شارل بيرو، كاتب فرنسي.

1830 - جون باتيست جوزيف فورييه، عالم رياضيات وفيزياء فرنسي.

1926 - السلطان محمد السادس، سلطان عثماني.

1947 - فريدريك هوبكنس، عالم كيمياء حيوية إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1929.

1989 - الشيخ حسن خالد، مفتي الجمهورية اللبنانية.

2006 - عبد الله زكريا الأنصاري، أديب كويتي.

2008 - هديل محمد الحضيف، مدونة وكاتبة وراوئية سعودية.
*
أعياد ومناسبات:*

يوم المُعلم في ماليزيا

----------


## اليمامة

*17 مايو ..*


*أحداث:*

1805 - محمد علي باشا يتولى حكم مصر، ويعتبر حكمه علامة محورية في تاريخها حيث قام بتحديثها بعد القضاء على المماليك.

1896 - الشيخ مبارك الصباح يتولى حكم الكويت بعد قيامه باغتيال أخويه الحاكم الشيخ محمد بن صباح الصباح والشيخ جراح بن صباح الصباح.

1939 - الحكومة البريطانية تصدر الكتاب الأبيض والذي نص على استقلال فلسطين وإقامة دولة تضم عرب ويهود على أرضها.

1940 - قوات ألمانيا النازية تدخل مدينة بروكسل البلجيكية في بداية الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1949 - المملكة المتحدة تعترف باستقلال جمهورية أيرلندا، مع تأكيدها بقاء أيرلندا الشمالية جزءً من المملكة المتحدة.

1977 - حزب الليكود يفوز في الانتخابات التشريعية الإسرائيلية، ومناحم بيجن يتولى رئاسة الحكومة.

1983 - الحكومة اللبنانية تعقد اتفاق مع إسرائيل التي وصل جيشها إلى بيروت، وقد حدد الاتفاق أسس التعامل بين الدولتين وعرف باسم معاهدة 17 أيار.

1987 - المقاتلات العراقية تقصف الفرقاطة الأمريكية وتقتل 37 شخص وذلك في الحرب العراقية الإيرانية.

1994 - نقل السلطات المدنية في قطاع غزة إلى السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية بعد احتلال دام 27 عامًا وذلك في إطار اتفاقية أوسلو للحكم الذاتي بين إسرائيل ومنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية.

1995 - جاك شيراك يتولى رئاسه فرنسا خلفًا لفرنسوا ميتيران.

2004 - سيارة ملغومة تودي بحياة رئيس مجلس الحكم العراقي الانتقالي عز الدين سليم.

2009 - الإعلان عن النتائج النهائية لانتخابات مجلس الأمة الكويتي والتي كان من بينها فوز أربع سيدات للمرة الأولى في عضوية البرلمان وهن معصومة المبارك وأسيل العوضي ورولا دشتي وسلوى الجسار.

*مواليد:*

1749 - إدوارد جينر، دكتور إنجليزي ومكتشف مصل الجدري.

1886 - الملك ألفونسو الثالث، ملك إسبانيا.

1897 - أود هاسل، عالم كيمياء نرويجي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1969.

1929 - برانكو زيبيتش، لاعب كرة قدم يوغسلافي.

1937 - دينيس هوبر، ممثل ومخرج أمريكي.

1940 - عادل إمام، ممثل مصري.

1950 - جانيز درنوفسيش، رئيس سلوفينيا.

1955 - بيل باكستن، ممثل أمريكي.

1961 - إنيا، مغنية أيرلندية.

1966 - قصي صدام حسين، ابن رئيس العراق الأسبق.

1966 - هنريك لارسن، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم دنماركي.

1971 - الأميرة ماكسيما، زوجة ولي عهد هولندا الأمير ويليام ألكسندر

1974 - سندهيل رامامورثي، ممثل أمريكي.

1975 - محمد حداقي، ممثل سوري.

1977 - الليث المفتي، ممثل سوري.

1981 - ليون أوسمان، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.

*وفيات:*

1510 - ساندرو بوتيتشيلي، رسام إيطالي.

1727 - الإمبراطورة كاثرين الأولى، إمبراطورة الإمبراطورية الروسية.

1896 - الشيخ محمد بن صباح الصباح، حاكم الكويت السادس.

1896 - الشيخ جراح بن صباح الصباح، شريك الشيخ محمد بن صباح الصباح في حكم الكويت.

1987 - غونار ميردل، اقتصادي سويدي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1974.

2004 - عز الدين سليم، رئيس مجلس الحكم العراقي.

*أعياد ومناسبات:*

اليوم العالمي للاتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية.

اليوم العالمي ضد رهاب المثلية.

يوم الدستور في النرويج.

----------


## اليمامة

*18 مايو* ..


*أحداث:*

1000 - أخذ البيعة لعبدالرحمن بن معاوية بن هشام بن عبد الملك مؤسس الخلافة الأموية في الأندلس.

1291 - المماليك يسيطرون على مدينة عكا الفلسطينية بعد طرد الصليبيين منها.

1803 - المملكة المتحدة تعلن الحرب على فرنسا بسبب تدخل نابليون بونابرت في شؤون إيطاليا وسويسرا.

1804 - تنصيب نابليون بونابرت إمبراطورًا على فرنسا.

1899 - انعقاد مؤتمر لاهاي الأول للسلام بحضور 26 دولة والذي إتفق فيه الحاضرون على حل المنازعات بطرق سلمية وحددوا قوانين الحرب.

1910 - الأرض تمر بمدارها بذيل مذنب هالي.

1920 - وقوع معركة حمض بين قوات الشيخ سالم المبارك الصباح بقيادة دعيج بن سلمان الصباح والإخوان بقيادة فيصل بن سلطان الدويش في حمض في شمال قرية العليا.

1965 - سوريا تنفذ حكم الإعدام بحق الجاسوس إيلي كوهين بعد إدانته بالتجسس لصالح إسرائيل.

1974 - الهند تنجح في أول تفجير نووي لها تحت عنوان ابتسامة بوذا وتصبح بذلك سادس دولة نووية بالعالم بعد الولايات المتحدة والاتحاد السوفيتي وفرنسا والمملكة المتحدة وجمهورية الصين الشعبية.

1980 - إطلاق أول صاروخ صيني عابر للقارات ليصيب هدف بالمحيط الهادي.

1989 - تاكانوهانا كوجي يحصل على بطولة السومو لفئة ماكونوشيتا بعمر 16 عام، وهو أصغر شخص على الإطلاق يحصل على هذا اللقب.

1990 - توحيد العملة بين ألمانيا الشرقية وألمانيا الغربية.

1991 - إعلان جمهورية شمال الصومال الإنفصالية أو ما يعرف باسم الصومال لاند، إلا إنها لم تحض بأي اعتراف دولي لكنها تشهد استقرار أمني عكس باقي أراضي الصومال.

2004 - سونيا غاندي تتنازل عن رئاسة الحكومة الهندية بعد فوزها في الانتخابات البرلمانية.

2006 - الحكومة النيبالية تقر إصلاحات تزيد من الديمقراطية وتقلل من نفوذ العائلة الحاكمة.

2009 - سريلانكا تعلن مقتل زعيم منظمة نمور التاميل المتمردة فيلوبيلاي برابهاكاران.

*مواليد:*

1048 - عمر الخيام، شاعر ورياضي فارسي.

1836 - عبده الحامولي، موسيقي مصري.

1850 - أوليفر هيفسايد، مهندس كهربائي إنجليزي.

1868 - نيقولا الثاني، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الروسية.

1872 - بيرتراند راسل، فيلسوف ورياضي وكاتب إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1950.

1876 - هرمان مولر، مستشار ألمانيا.

1883 - والتر غروبيوس، مهندس معماري ألماني.

1896 - محمد التابعي، صحفي مصري.

1901 - فنسانت دو فينيو، عالم كيمياء حيوية أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1955.

1920 - بابا يوحنا بولس الثاني، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.

1942 - نوبي ستايلس، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إنجليزي.

1952 - ريوزابُرو أوتومو، مؤدي أصوات ياباني.

1958 - آثار الحكيم، ممثلة مصرية.

1960 - يانيك نواه، لاعب كرة مضرب فرنسي.

1962 - ساندرا، مغنية ألمانية.

1964 - كين ناريتا، مؤدي أصوات ياباني.

1970 - تينا فاي، ممثلة أمريكية.

1977 - لي هيندري، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.

1977 -داني ميلز، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.

1978 - ريكاردو كارفاليو، لاعب كرة قدم برتغالي.

1979 - ماريوس ليفاندوفسكي، لاعب كرة قدم بولندي.

1979 - ميليفوي نوفاكوفيتش، لاعب كرة قدم سلوفيني.

1981 - محمدو ديارا، لاعب كرة قدم من مالي.

1982 - جاسون براون، لاعب كرة قدم ويلزي.

1983 - غاري أونيل، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.

*وفيات*:

1799 - بيير أوجستن كارون دي بومارشيه، كاتب مسرحي فرنسي.

1909 - إسحق ألبينيز، موسيقي إسباني.

1911 - غوستاف مالر، موسيقي نمساوي.

1922 - شارل لافران، طبيب فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1907.

1958 - يعقوب فيشمان، شاعر إسرائيلي.

1965 - إيلي كوهين، جاسوس يهودي.

1975 - ليروي أندرسون، موسيقي أمريكي.

1981 - ويليام سارويان، كاتب مسرحي أمريكي.

2007 - بيير دي جين، عالم فيزياء فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1991.

2009 - واين ألوين، مؤدي أصوات أمريكي إشتهر بأداء شخصية ميكي ماوس.

2009 - فيلوبيلاي برابهاكاران، زعيم نمور التاميل.

2010 - عبد الله فرغلي، ممثل مصري.

*أعياد ومناسبات:*

اليوم العالمي للمتاحف.

يوم العلم في هايتي.

اليوم العالمي للقاح ضد الايدز.

يوم فيكتوريا في كندا.

----------


## اليمامة

*19 مايو ..*


*أحداث*

1268 - المسلمون بقيادة الظاهر بيبرس ينجحون باسترداد مدينة أنطاكية من يد الصليبيين بعد أن ظلت بأيديهم 170 سنة.
1609 - كريستوفر كولومبوس يقوم برحلته الخامسة والأخيرة عبر المحيط الأطلسي.
1798 - الحملة الفرنسية على مصر تتحرك من ميناء تولون بقيادة نابليون بونابرت باتجاه مصر.
1953 - اللواء محمد نجيب يشكل حكومته الثانية وذلك بعد نجاح ثورة يوليو.
1965 - سوريا تعلن عن إعدام الجاسوس الإسرائيليإيلي كوهين في دمشق.
1973 -التوقف عن تداول ريال قطر ودبي في كل من الإمارتين.
تأسيس مصرف الإمارات العربية المتحدة المركزي تحت مسمى مجلس النقد.
1989 - إسرائيل تعتقل مؤسس حركة حماس الشيخ أحمد ياسين.
1990 - القوات السوفيتية تنسحب من أكبر قاعدة عسكرية في المجر.
2001 - مقتل الفلاحة الصينية "سن زونجهوا" على يد السلطات الصينية لرفضها الخضوع لعملية تعقيم لمنعها من الإنجاب.
2004 - بدأ محاكمة الجنود الأمريكيين المتهمين بإساءة معاملة المعتقلين العراقيين في سجن أبو غريب.
2009 - تشكيل حكومة فلسطينية جديدة في الضفة الغربية برئاسة سلام فياض، وقد قاطعت كتلة حركة فتح في المجلس التشريعي الفلسطيني الحكومة، بينما قالت حركة حماس بأن الحكومة غير شرعية وأن تشكيلها يعد تخريب متعمد للحوار الوطني الفلسطيني وتهديد لمستقبل الحوار وتؤكد عدم التعامل معها.


*مواليد*


1762 - جوهان جوتليب فيخته، فيلسوف ألماني.
1881 - مصطفى كمال أتاتورك، مؤسس وأول رئيس لجمهورية تركيا.
1882 - محمد مصدق، رئيس وزراء إيران.
1890 - هو تشي منه، رئيس ومؤسس فيتنام الشمالية.
1914 - ماكس بيروتس، عالم كيمياءبريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1962.
1927 - يوسف إدريس، أديب مصري.
1929 - مالكوم إكس، مؤسس حركة أمة الإسلام في الولايات المتحدة.
1932 - هانم محمد، ممثلة مصرية.
1936 - أندري كفاشناك، لاعب كرة قدمتشيكوسلوفاكي.
1946 - محمود قابيل، ممثل مصري.
1952 - بيرت فان مارفيك، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدمهولندي.
1954 - هوتشو أوتسكا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1955 - جيمس جوسلينج، مطور برمجيات كندي.
1960 - ياسنوري إيواساكي، ملحن ياباني.
1963 - فيليبو غالي، لاعب كرة قدمإيطالي.
1975 - مصطفى شعبان، مصري.
1977 - مانويل ألمونيا، لاعب كرة قدمإسباني.
1979 -أندريا بيرلو، لاعب كرة قدمإيطالي.
دييغو فورلان، لاعب كرة قدمأوروغواني.
1980 - درو فولر، ممثل أمريكي.
1981 - ابتسام العطاوي، ممثلة بحرينية.
1987 - ديفيد إدغار، لاعب كرة قدمكندي.


*وفيات*


1536 - آن بولين، زوجة هنري الثامن ملك إنجلترا وأم ابنته الملكة إليزابيث الأولى.
1825 - سان سايمون، فيلسوف سياسي فرنسي.
1864 - ناثانيال هاوثورن، روائي أمريكي.
1898 - وليام غلادستون، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1935 - توماس إدوارد لورنس، ضابط استخبارات بريطاني إشتهر باسم لورنس العرب.
1965 - محمد البشير الإبراهيمي، مفكر إسلامي.
1994 - جاكلين كينيدي، زوجة رئيس الولايات المتحدة الخامس والثلاثين جون كينيدي.
1998 - سوسوكه أونو، رئيس وزراء اليابان.
2009 - روبرت فورشغوت، عالم كيمياء حيويةأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1998.


*أعياد ومناسبات رسمية*


اليوم العالمي لالتهاب الكبد.
عيد الشباب والرياضة في تركيا.
يوم الطالب في الجزائر

----------


## اليمامة

*20 مايو ..*


*أحداث:*

325 - انعقاد المجمع المسكوني الأول في نيقية لكنائس العالم.

526 - زلزال في سوريا وأنطاكية يقتل 300000 شخص.

1293 - ملك مملكة قشتالة سانشو الرابع ينشئ مدرسة الدراسات العامة في القلعة والتي أصبحت الآن أرقى جامعة إسبانية.

1293 - زلزال كبير بالقرب من نارا أدى إلى احتراق العديد من المباني منها كينتشو-جي ووفاة مايزيد على 20 ألف شخص.

1498 - البحار البرتغالي فاسكو دا جاما يصل إلى كوجيكوده في الهند.

1622 - الإنكشارية يقتلون السلطان عثمان الثاني، وأدى ذلك إلى عودة السلطان الأسبق مصطفى الأول إلى عرش الدولة العثمانية.

1873 - ليفاي ستراوس وجاكوب ديفس ينالوا براءة اختراع بنطلون الجينز الأزرق بأزرار نحاسية.

1900 - بدأ دورة الألعاب الأولمبية الثانية في باريس.

1902 - استقلال كوبا عن الولايات المتحدة وإعلان الجمهورية فيها.

1927 - المملكة المتحدة تعترف بسيادة الملك عبد العزيز بن سعود على مملكتي
نجد والحجاز واللتين اتحدتا لاحقًا لتشكلا المملكة العربية السعودية وذلك
بموجب معاهدة جدة.

1934 - توقيع معاهدة الطائف معلنة نهاية الحرب بين اليمن والسعودية.

1948 - مجلس الأمن يقرر وقف إطلاق النار في فلسطين وتعيين الكونت فولك برنادوت وسيطًا.

1963 - انتخاب أحمد سوكارنو رئيسًا لإندونيسيا مدى الحياة.

2002 - استقلال تيمور الشرقية عن إندونيسيا.

2004 - محكمة إسرائيلية تدين مروان البرغوثي بضلوعه بقتل 5 إسرائيليين.

2007 -إشتباكات بين الجيش اللبناني ومجموعة فتح الإسلام في طرابلس وفي عدد
من مناطق شمال لبنان وذلك بعد قيام الجيش اللبناني بمحاولة إلقاء قبض على
أفراد من المنظمة اتهموا بسرقة أحد البنوك وأدى ذلك إلى قيام مصادمات بين
الجيش وأفراد المجموعة.

2007 -لاعب كرة القدم البرازيلي روماريو يسجل هدفه رقم ألف في الملاعب.

2009 - أمير دولة الكويت الشيخ صباح الأحمد الصباح يعيد تكليف الشيخ ناصر
المحمد الصباح بتشكيل الحكومة الجديدة وذلك للمرة السادسة خلال ثلاث سنوات.
*
مواليد:*

1799 - أونوريه دي بلزاك، أديب فرنسي.

1806 - جون ستيوارت ميل، فيلسوف واقتصادي إنجليزي.

1822 - فريدريك باسي، اقتصادي فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1901.

1830 - هيكتور مالو، كاتب فرنسي.

1860 - إدوارد بوخنر، عالم كيمياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1907.

1882 - سيغريد أوندست، أديبة نرويجية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1928.

1883 - الملك فيصل الأول، ملك العراق.

1910 - أمينة السعيد، كاتبة مصرية.

1915 - موشيه دايان، عسكري وسياسي إسرائيلي.

1929 - أحمد حمدي، شهيد مصري.

1946 - شير، مغنية وممثلة أمريكية.

1948 - تيشو غندا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.

1952 - فاديم زهوك، حكم كرة قدم بيلاروسي.

1952 - روجيه ميلا، لاعب كرة قدم كاميروني.

1961 - كليف ألين، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إنجليزي.

1968 - تيموثي أوليفانت، ممثل أمريكي.

1977 - ليو فرانكو، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.

1981 - إيكر كاسياس، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.

1982 - بيتر تشيك، حارس مرمى كرة قدم تشيكي.


*وفيات:*

685 - إغفريث، ملك نورثمبريا.

973 - أبو العلاء المعري، شاعر عربي.

1506 - كريستوفر كولومبوس، رحاله ومستكشف إيطالي.

1622 - السلطان عثمان الثاني، السلطان عثماني.

1648 - الملك فواديسواف الرابع، ملك بولندا.

1896 - كلارا شومان، موسيقية ألمانية.

1940 - فرنر فون هايدنستام، كاتب سويدي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للأدب عام 1916.

1947 - فيليب أنتون لينارد، عالم فيزياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1905.

1989 - جون هيكس، اقتصادي إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1972.

2000 - مالك سيلي، لاعب كرة سلة أمريكي.

2002 - الشيخ مبارك الحمد الصباح، وزير كويتي.

2006 - سناء يونس، ممثلة مصرية.

2009 - هلن الخال، رسامة لبنانية.

*أعياد ومناسبات:*

العيد الوطني في الكاميرون.

العيد الوطني في تيمور الشرقية.

----------


## اليمامة

*21 مايو ..*

*أحداث:*

905 - كي نو تسورايوكي وفريقه ينتهون من تدوين كوكين واكاشو.

1291 - المسلمين بقيادة الأشرف قلاوون يستردون مدينة صيدا من أيدي الصليبيين بعد استرداد عكا، وبذلك قضى على الوجود الصليبي تمامًا في الشام بعد أن ظل نحو مائتي عام.

1471 - قتل هنري السادس ملك إنجلترا وهو في السجن.

1851 - كولومبيا تلغي الرق.

1871 - الحكومة الفرنسية تغزو كميون باريس وتقاتل سكانه لتقتل منهم نحو 20000 في أسبوع دامي.

1879 - مدمرتان تشيليتان تغلقا ميناء إيكيكي التشيلي وتشتبكا مع مدمرتين بيروفيتين وذلك أثناء حرب الباسيفيكي.

1881 - تأسيس الصليب الأحمر الأمريكي.

1904 – تأسيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم - فيفا في باريس.

1927 - تشارلز لندبرغ يكمل طيرانه الفردي عبر المحيط الأطلسي من الولايات المتحدة.

1932 - أميليا إيرهارت تصبح أول امرأة تطير منفردة عبر الأطلسي من الولايات المتحدة.

1936 - اعتقال سادا أبه بعد تجوالها في أحياء طوكيو حاملة الأعضاء الجنسية لحبيبها لعدة أيام،

الحادثة التي أصبحت ملهما للعديد من الأعمال الأدبية.

1941 - الغواصات الألمانية يو بوت تغرق سفينة أمريكية على بعد 950 ميل من سواحل البرازيل وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1980 - جمهورية الصين الشعبية تطلق ثاني صاروخ عابر للقارات لها.

1991 - اغتيال رئيس الوزراء الهند السابق راجيف غاندي من قبل جماعة سريلانكية متطرفة تنتمي لنمور التاميل الإنفصاليين الغاضبين لوقفه الدعم الهندي لحركتهم.

1998 - سوهارتو يتنحى من رئاسة إندونيسيا بعد 32 عامًا في الحكم.

2000 - انتحار رئيس وزراء سوريا الأسبق محمود الزعبي المتهم بتهم فساد والموجود بمنزله تحت الإقامة الجبرية.

2003 - زلزال يضرب شمال الجزائر ويقتل أكثر من 2000 شخص.

2007 - انفجار قنبلة في الأشرفية شرق بيروت أسفر عن مقتل امرأة وإصابه أكثر من عشرة آخرين.

2008 - الافرقاء اللبنانيون يوقعون في العاصمة القطرية الدوحة على اتفاق الدوحة والذي نص على انتخاب قائد الجيش العماد ميشال سليمان رئيسًا للجمهورية وتشكيل حكومة وحده وطنية بها 11 وزير لصالح المعارضة و16 وزيرًا للموالاة و3 وزراء يختارهم الرئيس المنتخب ووضع قانون انتخابي جديد والتعهد بعدم العودة للسلاح بالداخل، ورئيس مجلس النواب اللبناني نبيه بري يعلن باسم المعارضة بعد التوقيع على الاتفاق عن فك اعتصام المعارضة في ساحة رياض الصلح في بيروت والمستمر منذ 1 ديسمبر 2006 فورًا.

2009 - قبل يوم من الذكرى التاسعة عشر للوحدة اليمنية الرئيس السابق لجمهورية اليمن الديمقراطية الشعبية علي سالم البيض يدعو إلى انفصال الجنوب ويؤكد إنه سيقود المساعي المؤدية إلى هذا الإنفصال.

2009 - محكمة مصرية تصدر حكم بتحويل أوراق الملياردير والسياسي المعروف هشام طلعت مصطفى وشخص آخر بعد إدانتهما بقتل المغنية اللبنانية سوزان تميم في دبي في عام 2008 لمفتي الديار المصرية الدكتور علي جمعة.

*مواليد:*

427 ق.م - أفلاطون، فيلسوف إغريقي.

1471 - ألبرشت دورر، رسام ألماني.

1527 - الملك فيليب الثاني، ملك إسبانيا.

1688 - ألكسندر بوب، شاعر إنجليزي.

1792 - غاسبارد-غوستاف كوريوليس، مهندس وعالم رياضيات فرنسي.

1843 - شارل ألبير غوبا، سياسي سويسري حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1902.

1851 - ليون بورجوا، سياسي فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1920.

1860 - فيلم أينتهوفن، طبيب هولندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1924.

1902 - مارسيل بروير، معماري هنغاري.

1921 - أندريه ديمترفيتش ساخاروف، عالم نووي سوفيتي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1975.

1934 - بنغت صمويلسون، عالم كيمياء حيوية سويدي، حصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب سنة 1982

1936 - غونتر بلوبل، عالم أحياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1999.

1943 - فيروز الصغيرة، ممثلة مصرية.

1944 - ماري روبنسون، رئيسة جمهورية أيرلندا.

1948 - محمد العلي، ممثل سعودي.

1951 - كورت روثلسبيرغر، حكم كرة قدم سويسري.

1966 - فرانسوا إومام بييك، لاعب كرة قدم كاميروني.

1977 - كوينتون فورتشن، لاعب كرة قدم جنوب أفريقي.

*وفيات:*

1471 - الملك هنري السادس، ملك إنجلترا.

1481 - الملك كريستيان الأول، ملك الدنمارك.

1790 - توماس وارتون، شاعر إنجليزي.

1929 - أرشيبالد بريمروز، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.

1935 - جان آدمز، فيلسوفة أمريكية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1931.

1959 - جورج أبيض، فنان لبناني.

1964 - جيمس فرانك، عالم فيزياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1925.

1983 - أمل دنقل، شاعر مصري.

1991 - راجيف غاندي، رئيس وزراء الهند.

2000 - محمود الزعبي، رئيس وزراء سوريا.

2008 - عبد الودود شلبي، الأمين العام الأسبق للجنة للعليا للدعوة الإسلامية في الجامع الأزهر.

*أعياد ومناسبات:*

عيد الاستقلال في الجبل الأسود.

عيد البحرية في تشيلي.

----------


## اليمامة

*22 مايو ..*

*أحداث :*

1176 - طائفة الحشاشين تحاول اغتيالصلاح الدين الأيوبي قرب حلب.

1840 - وقف نقل المذنبين البريطانيين إلى مستعمرة نيوساوث ويلز في أستراليا.

1872 - الرئيس الأمريكييوليسيس جرانت يوقع عفوًا أعاد فيه الحقوق المدنية لكل المتعاطفين مع الكونفدراليين الجنوبيين ما عدا 500 شخص.

1945 - الرئيس الأمريكيهاري ترومان يعلن عن سياسته الخاصة بمحاربة الشيوعية.

1948 - مجلس الأمن يصدر قراره رقم 49 الخاص بوقف إطلاق النار أثناء الحرب بين العرب واليهود.

1972 -توقيع أول اتفاقية بين الاتحاد السوفيتيوالولايات المتحدة للحد من انتشار الأسلحة الاستراتيجية، وسميت الاتفاقية "سولت-1".

سيلان تتخذ دستورًا جديدًا وتغير اسم الدولة إلى سريلانكا.

1990 - اتحاد الجمهورية العربية اليمنيةوجمهورية اليمن الديمقراطية الشعبية بدولة واحدة تحت اسم الجمهورية اليمنية، وإتفق على أن يتولى رئاستها رئيس الجمهورية العربية اليمنيةعلي عبد الله صالح وأن يتولى منصب نائب الرئيس رئيس جمهورية اليمن الديمقراطية الشعبيةعلي سالم البيض.

1992 - انضمام سلوفينياوكرواتياوالبوسنة والهرسك إلى الأمم المتحدة.

2004 -انعقاد القمة العربية في تونس، وانسحاب ليبيا أثناء إلقاء أمين عام الجامعة العربية عمرو موسى كلمه الإفتتاح.

انفجار أمام منزل وكيل وزارة الداخلية العراقي عبد الجبار يوسف.



*مواليد:*


1844 - عبد البهاء عباس، نجل مؤسس الدين البهائيبهاء الله.
1856 - سليمان البستاني، أديب لبناني.
1859 - آرثر كونان دويل، كاتب إنجليزي ومبتدع شخصية شرلوك هولمز.
1912 - هيربرت براون، عالم كيمياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1979.
1924 - شارل أزنافور، ممثل ومغني فرنسي من أصل أرميني.
1927 - جورج أولاه، عالم كيمياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1994.
1942 - الشيخة سعاد محمد الصباح، شاعرة وكاتبة وأديبة كويتية.
1943 - بيتي ويليامز، ناشطة سياسية من أيرلندا الشمالية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1976.
1946 - جورج بست، لاعب كرة قدم أيرلندي شمالي.
1953 - تشا بوم كون، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم كوري جنوبي.
1960 - هيدياكي أنّو، مخرج ورسام ياباني.
1965 - فوزي المجادي، مناضل كويتي.
1967 - بروك سميث، ممثلة أمريكية.
1975 - سلفادور باييستا، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.
1978 - جينيفر غودين، ممثلة أمريكية.
1979 - ماجي كيو، ممثلة أمريكية.
1981 - يورجن ميلتسر، لاعب كرة مضرب نمساوي.
1983 - عبد الرحمن القحطاني، لاعب كرة قدم سعودي.
1985 - ترانكويلو بارنيتا، لاعب كرة قدم سويسري.
1986 - طلال البلوشي، لاعب كرة قدم قطري.
1987 - نوفاك دوكوفيتش، لاعب كرة قدم صربي.



*وفيات:*

337 - قسطنطين الأول، إمبراطور روماني.

748 - الإمبراطورة غينشو، إمبراطورة اليابان.

822 - الحكم بن هشام، أحد خلفاء الأمويين في الأندلس.

910 - أبوبكر محمد بن داوود الظاهري، أحد أئمة الفقه في القرن الثالث الهجري.

1667 - البابا إسكندر السابع، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.

1859 - الملك فرديناندو الثاني، ملك مملكة الصقليتان.

1885 - فيكتور هوجو، كاتب فرنسي.

1983 - ألبير كلود، عالم أحياءبلجيكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1974.

1986 - عمر التلمساني، المرشد الثالث لجماعة الإخوان المسلمون.

1997 - ألفرد هيرشي، عالم في علم الأحياء الدقيقةوالوراثةأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1969.

2002 - عبد العزيز النمش، ممثل كويتي.


*اعياد ومناسبات:*

العيد العالمى للتنوع الاحيائى

اليوم الوطنى فى اليمن

----------


## اليمامة

*23 مايو* 







في يوم 23 مايو 1967 الرئيس المصري جمال عبد الناصر يعلن إغلاق خليج العقبة في وجه الملاحة الإسرائيلية، وكان هذا الإغلاق سببًا في نشوب حرب 1967


*أحداث*

822 ميلادية - عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن عبد الله يتولى الحكم في الأندلس بعد وفاة جده الأمير عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد الرحمن.

1040 ميلادية - السلطان السلجوقي طغرل بك ينتصر على جيش الدولة الغزنوية في معركة داندقان ويستولي على خراسان ويجبر الغزنويين على الاعتراف بالدولة السلجوقية كأكبر وأقوى دولة في المنطقة.

1524 - طهماسب الأول يجلس على عرش الدولة الصفوية خلفًا لأبيه الشاه إسماعيل الأول.

1533 - الإعلان عن إلغاء وبطلان زواج هنري الثامن ملك إنكلترا من كاترين أراغون.

1911 - الرئيس ويليام هوارد تافت يفتتح مكتبة نيويورك العامة، وهو أضخم بناء رخامي تم بناءه في مدينة نيويورك.

1915 - إيطاليا تعلن الحرب على ألمانيا وتنضم إلى الحلفاء وذلك بعد إعلان الإمبراطورية النمساوية المجرية الحرب عليها وذلك في الحرب العالمية الأولى.

1918 - كوستاريكا تعلن الحرب على ألمانيا وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى.

1920 - بدء الانتداب الفرنسي على سوريا.

1926 - إعلان قيام الجمهورية اللبنانية وذلك بعد إقرار مجلس الممثلين للدستور، وشارل دباس يصبح أول رئيس لها.

1933 - التونسيون يحتجون على قرار المقيم العام الفرنسي بإقامة مقبرة عامة للمسلمين والمسيحيين.

1949 - الإعلان عن قيام جمهورية ألمانيا الغربية الاتحادية.

1960 - رئيس وزراء إسرائيل دافيد بن غوريون يعلن عن اعتقال النازي أدولف أيخمان.

1967 - الرئيس المصري جمال عبد الناصر يعلن إغلاق خليج العقبة في وجه الملاحة الإسرائيلية، وكان هذا الإغلاق سببًا في نشوب حرب 1967.

1989 - بدء أعمال مؤتمر القمة العربية السابع عشر في الدار البيضاء والذي حضرته مصر لأول مرة بعد المقاطعة العربية.

2009 - مجلة دير شبيغل الألمانية تنشر تقرير يفيد بوجود أدله تؤشر إلى تورط حزب الله في جريمة اغتيال رئيس وزراء لبنان الأسبق رفيق الحريري.

2009 - الإعلان عن انتحار رئيس كوريا الجنوبية السابق روه مو هيون.

*مواليد*

1707 - كارولوس لينيوس، عالم سويدي في علم النبات.

1891 - بار لاغركفيست، أديب سويدي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1951.

1892 - بيتشيتشي، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.

1908 - جون باردين، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1956 وعام 1972.

1910 - سكاتمان كروذرس، ممثل وموسيقي أمريكي.

1917 - إدوارد نورتون لورنتز، عالم رياضيات وأرصاد جوية أمريكي.

1925 - جوشوا ليدربرغ، طبيب أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1958.

1949 - آلان غارسيا، رئيس بيرو.

1965 - مانويل سانشيز، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.

1965 - كابيه ياماغتشي، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.

1976 - ريكاردينهو، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.

1978 - جيول، مغنية أمريكية.

1980 - ثيوفانيس غيكاس، لاعب كرة قدم يوناني.

*وفيات*

1333 ميلادية - هوجو تاكاتوكي، حاكم ياباني.

1452 ميلادية - سافونارولا، حاكم فلورنسا.

1524 - إسماعيل الصفوي، شاه إيران ومؤسس الدولة الصفوية.

1701 - وليام كيد، قرصان إسكتلندي.

1857 - أوغستين لوي كوشي، عالم رياضيات فرنسي.

1868 - كيت كارسون، كشاف أمريكي.

1906 - هنريك إبسن، كاتب مسرحي نرويجي.

1945 - هاينريش هيملر، وزير الأمن والقوات الخاصة في ألمانيا النازية.

2004 - محمد ضيف الله القحص، نائب في مجلس الأمة الكويتي.

2005 - عبد العزيز حمد الصقر، رئيس مجلس الأمة الكويتي.

2009 - روه مو هيون، رئيس كوريا الجنوبية.

2006 - إبراهيم عوض عبد المجيد، مطرب سوداني ويلُقب بالفنان الذري.

*أعياد ومناسبات*

اليوم العالمي للسلحفاة.

----------


## اليمامة

*24 مايو* 


*أحداث:*

670 - احتراق هوريو-جي بالكامل.

905 - الحصول على الموافقة الإمبراطورية بكتابة كوكين واكاشو.

1218 - الحملة الصليبية الخامسة تغادر عكا إلى مصر.

1247 - سفارة مسيحية من البابا إنوسنت الرابع إلى المغول تعرض التعاون معًا في القضاء على المسلمين.

1571 - العثمانيون يدخلون موسكو بعد معركة دامية مع الروس قتل فيها 8 آلاف روسي ويقومون بإحراق سراي كرملين بمساعدة خان القرم دولت كيراي الذي حصل على لقب تخت آلان وهو يعني كاسب العرش.

1841 - السلطان العثماني عبد المجيد الأول يصدر فرمان مصر الذي نص على إعطاء محمد علي باشا ولاية مصر والسودان وراثيًا، وقد بقي هذا الفرمان مرعيًا في مصر كدستور حتى نهاية عام 1914 حين أعلنت الحماية البريطانية.

1883 - افتتاج جسر بروكلين في مدينة نيويورك بعد 14 عامًا من البناء.

1937 - مجلس مديرية الدقهلية في مصر يمنح شعبة الإخوان المسلمون المنصورة دعمًا ماليًا سنويًا، وكان هذا أول دعم رسمي منتظم ومعلن للجماعة.

1946 - إخراج إمارة شرق الأردن من الانتداب الانتداب البريطاني على فلسطين، وتأسيس الجيش الأردني بقيادة جون جلوب باشا.

1960 - بداية العمل في مشروع ميداس الأمريكي للإنذار المبكر للصواريخ.

1993 - استقلال إريتريا بعد ثلاثين عامًا من الكفاح ضد الاستعمار الإثيوبي.

1993 - مايكروسوفت تعلن عن ويندوز إن تي.

2000 - إسرائيل تبدأ بسحب جيشها من جنوب لبنان.

2004 - كوريا الشمالية تحظر الهواتف المحمولة.

2009 - النادي الأهلي المصري يفوز بالدوري المصري لموسم 2008 / 2009 بعد فوزه على نادي الإسماعيلي بمباراة فاصلة بين الفريقين أجريت على ستاد المكس في الإسكندرية.

*مواليد:*

1686 - دانيال فهرنهايت، عالم فيزياء ألماني.

1811 - تشارلز كلارك، سياسي أمريكي.

1819 - الملكة فيكتوريا، ملكة المملكة المتحدة.

1870 - جون سموتس، رئيس وزراء جنوب أفريقيا.

1899 - سوزان لنجلن، لاعبة كرة مضرب فرنسية.

1901 - خوسيه ناسازي، لاعب كرة قدم أوروجواياني.

1905 - ميخائيل شولوخوف، أديب روسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1965.

1935 - لبنى عبد العزيز، ممثلة مصرية.

1940 - جوزيف برودسكي، شاعر روسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1987.

1941 - بوب ديلان، مغني أمريكي.

1949 - جيم برودبنت، ممثل إنجليزي.

1953 - ألفريد مولنا، ممثل إنجليزي.

1960 - دوغ جونز، ممثل أمريكي.

1960 - كريستين سكوت توماس، ممثلة إنجليزي.

1965 - جون ك. رايلي، ممثل أمريكي.

1966 - إيريك كانتونا، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.

1973 - فلاديمير سميتشر، لاعب كرة قدم تشيكي.

1975 - يانيس غوماس، لاعب كرة قدم يوناني.

1989 - عادل تاعرابت، لاعب كرة قدم مغربي.

*وفيات:*

1351 - أبو الحسن علي بن عثمان، سلطان المغرب.

1543 - نيكولاس كوبرنيكوس، فلكي بولندي.

1883 - عبد القادر الجزائري، رجل دين وشاعر وفيلسوف وسياسي ومؤسس الدولة الجزائرية الحديثة.

1924 - مصطفى لطفي المنفلوطي، أديب مصري.

1949 - مصطفى وهبي التل، شاعر أردني.

1959 - جون فوستر دالاس، وزير خارجية الولايات المتحدة.

1972 - إسماعيل ياسين، ممثل مصري.

1995 - هارولد ويلسون، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.

2000 - الأمير مشاري بن عبد العزيز آل سعود، أمير سعودي وأحد أعضاء حركة الأمراء الأحرار.

2005 - كارل أمري، أديب ألماني وعضو مؤسس في حزب الخضر الألماني.

2008 - روب نوكس، ممثل بريطاني.

*أعياد ومناسبات:*

العيد الوطني في إريتريا.

يوم برمودا في جزر برمودا.

----------


## سوما

حقيقي يا ندى هايلة ,, موضوع كل يوم بيضافلى معلومة جديدة ... :2: 
يسلم مجهودك .. :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> حقيقي يا ندى هايلة ,, موضوع كل يوم بيضافلى معلومة جديدة ...
> يسلم مجهودك ..


أشكرك يا وسام على المتابعة والتشجيع ..تقبلى مودتى  ..

 ::

----------


## اليمامة

*25 مايو ..*


(في يوم 25 آيار 2000 الجيش الإسرائيلي ينهي إنسحابه من جنوب لبنان، وقد جاء هذا الإنسحاب نتيجة الضغوط الكبيرة التي أحدثتها عمليات المقاومة اللبنانية على مواقع الجيش الإسرائيلي وجيش لبنان الجنوبي وقد أعتبر يوم التحرير والمقاومة في لبنان)

*أحداث*


1085 ميلادية - سقوط طليطلة في أيدي القشتاليين، وكان ذلك بداية سقوط معاقل الإسلام في الأندلس تباعًا حتى انتهى الوجود الإسلامي بسقوط غرناطة سنة 897 هـ الموافق لعام 1492.

1571 - بابا الفاتيكان بيوس الخامس يعقد معاهدة الاتفاق مع ملك إسبانيا شارل الخامس إضافة إلى عدد من الدول المسيحية لمحاربة الدولة العثمانية، وكان هذا هو الاتفاق المسيحي الثالث عشر الموجه من أوروبا المسيحية ضد الدولة العثمانية.

1805 - نابليون بونابرت يتوج نفسه ملكًا على إيطاليا.

1810 - إعلان عن استقلال الأرجنتين.

1846 - الأمير لوي نابليون يهرب من قلعة هام التي سجن فيها، وقد أصبح في ما بعد الإمبراطور نابليون الثالث.

1882 - قنصلي المملكة المتحدة وفرنسا في مصر يقدمان مذكرة يطلبان فيها بإبعاد أحمد عرابي عن مصر مع بقاء رتبته ومرتبه وإرسال علي باشا فهمي وعبد العال باشا حلمي إلى الأرياف وذلك في أثناء الثورة العرابية.

1909 - القوات الفرنسية تحتل جنوب المغرب.

1914 - مجلس العموم البريطاني يقر الحكم المحلي لأيرلندا.

1921 - مظاهرات دامية في الإسكندرية بعد خطاب سعد زغلول تجبر وزارة عدلي يكن على الإستقالة.

1925 - رضا خان ينصب نفسه شاهًا لإيران، وكان أول ملوك الدولة البهلوية في إيران، حيث قام بانقلاب عسكري عام 1921، وأصبح وزير للحرب ثم رئيسًا للوزراء قبل أن ينصب نفسه حاكمًا.

1926 - انتهاء حرب الريف الثورية في المغرب باستسلام قائدها الزعيم عبد الكريم الخطابي إلى القوات الفرنسية.

1942 - ألمانيا تبدأ هجومها على ستالينغراد والقوقاز خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1946 - الأمير عبد الله يصبح ملكًا على إمارة شرق الأردن بعد مبايعتة كملك، وتغيير اسم الإمارة إلى المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية.

1961 - الرئيس الأمريكي جون كينيدي يعلن عزم الولايات المتحدة إرسال بعثة بشرية للقمر وذلك خلال اجتماع في الكونغرس.

1963 - 30 دولة أفريقية تعلن تأسيس منظمة الوحدة الأفريقية في أديس أبابا.

1969 - جعفر نميري يقوم بانقلاب اسماه ثورة مايو على حكومة محمد أحمد محجوب ويتولى الحكم في السودان، واستمر يحكم السودان حتى إنقلب عليه الجيش في أبريل 1985.

1973 - إطلاق المختبر الفضائي الأمريكي الذي عرف باسم سكاي لاب إلى الفضاء من مركز كينيدي للفضاء.

1973 - مركبة الفضاء الأمريكية أبوللو وعليها 3 رواد يلتحمون بسكاي لاب ويدوران حول الأرض.

1979 - إسرائيل تنسحب من مدينة العريش وتعيدها إلى مصر بموجب اتفاقية كامب ديفيد.

1979 - بدء أول مفاوضات بين مصر وإسرائيل حول إقامة حكم ذاتي فلسطيني في الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة.

1981 - حكام الإمارات الشيخ زايد بن سلطان والبحرين الشيخ عيسى بن سلمان والسعودية الملك خالد بن عبد العزيز وعُمان السلطان قابوس بن سعيد وقطر الشيخ خليفة بن حمد والكويت الشيخ جابر الأحمد يؤسسون بعد إجتماعهم بأبوظبي مجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية.

1985 - أمير دولة الكويت الشيخ جابر الأحمد الصباح يتعرض لمحاولة اغتيال وذلك عندما حاولت إحدى السيارات الواقفة عند الرصيف الأوسط من الطريق اقتحام الموكب الذي كان في طريقه إلى مكتب الأمير في قصر السيف مما أدى إلى انفجارها بما تحمله من مواد متفجرة وإحتراق عدد من سيارات الموكب والسيارات الأخرى القريبة، وأسفر الحادث عن سقوط ثلاثة قتلى إضافة إلى الجاني وأصيب عدد كبير من جراء الإنفجار.

1992 - لاعب الكاراتيه السوداني هاشم بدر الدين يعتدي على حسن الترابي في أوتاوا بكندا.

2000 - الجيش الإسرائيلي ينهي إنسحابه من جنوب لبنان، وقد جاء هذا الإنسحاب نتيجة الضغوط الكبيرة التي أحدثتها عمليات المقاومة اللبنانية على مواقع الجيش الإسرائيلي وجيش لبنان الجنوبي.

2004 - إيقاف الجنرال جانيس كاربينسكي المسؤولة عن سجن أبو غريب عن العمل، والحديث عن استبدال الجنرال ريكاردو سانشيز نتيجة أحداث سجن أبو غريب.

2008 - مجلس النواب اللبناني ينتخب قائد الجيش ميشال سليمان رئيسًا للجمهورية اللبنانية بعد فراغ رئاسي استمر لمدة ستة أشهر منذ نهاية ولاية الرئيس السابق إميل لحود.

2009 - أمين عام حزب الله حسن نصر الله يقول في خطابه بمناسبة عيد المقاومة والتحرير إن تقرير مجلة دير شبيغل الألمانية الذي اتهم الحزب باغتيال رئيس وزراء لبنان الأسبق رفيق الحريري خطير جدًا ويعتبره مؤامرة جديدة لإيقاع الفتنة بين السنة والشيعة في لبنان، ويعتبره أخطر من حادثة عين الرمانة.

*مواليد*


1713 - جون ستوارت، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.

1803 - رالف والدو إمرسون، فيلسوف أمريكي.

1865 - جون راليج موت، مبشر أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1947.

1865 - بيتر زيمن، عالم فيزياء هولندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1902.

1887 - بادري بيو، قديس إيطالي.

1889 - إيغور سيكورسكي، رائد من رواد صناعة الطيران أمريكي من أصل روسي.

1892 - جوزيف بروز تيتو، رئيس يوغوسلافيا.

1908 - ثيودور رويثك، شاعر أمريكي.

1921 - جاك شتاينبرجر، عالم فيزياء أمريكي / ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1988.

1939 - إيان ماكيلين، ممثل إنكليزي.

1948 - كلاوس ماينه، مغني ألماني في فرقة سكوربينز.

1953 - دانييل باساريلا، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.

1967 - أحلام حسن،ممثلة كويتية.

1969 - آن هاش، ممثلة أمريكية.

1970 - ساتسكي يوكينو، ممثلة أداء صوتي يابانية.

1976 - سيليان ميرفي، ممثل أيرلندي.

1979 - كارلوس بوكانيغرا، لاعب كرة قدم أمريكي.

1980 - ديفيد نافارو، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.

1981 - نواف الخالدي، حارس مرمى كرة قدم كويتي.

1982 - دانييل براتين، لاعب كرة قدم نرويجي.

1986 - يوان غوفران، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.

*وفيات*


1555 - هنري الثاني، ملك مملكة نافارا.

1983 - الملك إدريس السنوسي، ملك ليبيا.

2007 - حمود الرقبة، نائب ووزير كويتي.

2008 - فهد الدهمش، حكم كرة قدم سعودي.

*أعياد ومناسبات*


يوم أفريقيا.

يوم الصداقة العالمي.

العيد الوطني في الأردن.

العيد الوطني في الأرجنتين.

عيد الشباب في يوغوسلافيا.

يوم التحرير والمقاومة في لبنان.

----------


## اليمامة

*26 مايو ..*


*أحداث:*

752 - بدأ مراسم افتتاح دايبوتسو في تودائي-جي في نارا.

1312 - السلطان المغولي محمد خدابنده أولجايتو يقوم بحملة عسكرية للاستيلاء على بلاد الشام.

1805 - تتويج نابليون بونابرت ملكًا على إيطاليا.

1865 - انتهاء الحرب الأهلية الأمريكية التي اشتعلت بين ولايات الشمال وولايات الجنوب سنة 1861 بانتصار الولايات الشمالية، وأدت هذه الحرب إلى مقتل ما يقرب من نصف مليون أمريكي وإنهاء الرق في الولايات المتحدة.

1882 - رئيس وزراء مصر محمود سامي البارودي يستقيل إحتجاجًا على قبول الخديوي توفيق مطالب إنجلترا وفرنسا بإبعاد أحمد عرابي عن مصر.

1908 - اكتشاف البترول بكميات وفيرة في إيران.

1923 - المملكة المتحدة تقرر أن يكون شرق الأردن دولة متمتعة بالحكم الذاتي يحكمها الأمير عبد الله بن الحسين شريف مكة تحت اسم إمارة شرق الأردن

1937 - مصر تنظم لعصبة الأمم.

1942 - بداية الهجوم الألماني على مدينة ستالينغراد الروسية والقوقاز.

1954 - كمال الملاخ يكتشف مراكب الشمس بالهرم.

1959 - اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية تقر اختيار طوكيو لعقد دورة الألعاب الأولمبية لعام 1964.

1961 - إسرائيل تتخلى عن مشروعها تحويل مجرى نهر الأردن وتبدأ ضخ المياه من الجانب الشرقي لبحيرة طبريا.

1966 - غويانا تستقل عن المملكة المتحدة.

1970 - نجاح طيران أول طائرة ركاب أسرع من الصوت في الاتحاد السوفيتي.

1979 - مدينة العريش تعود إلى مصر بعد احتلالها من قبل إسرائيل بموجب اتفاقية كامب ديفيد.

1983 - وقوع زلزال في نيهونكاي-تشوبو يودي بحياة 99 شخص.

1985 - مصرع 40000 شخص في بنغلاديش بسبب إعصار قوي.

1993 - المحكمة العليا في باكستان تعيد نواز شريف للسلطة وتتهم رئيس باكستان بتجاوز سلطاته.

2009 - الرئيس الفرنسي نيكولا ساركوزي يفتتح قاعدة عسكرية فرنسية في أبوظبي لتكون أول قاعدة عسكرية فرنسية في منطقة الخليج.
*
مواليد:
*
1478 - البابا كليمنس السابع، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.

1566 - السلطان محمد الثالث، سلطان عثماني.

1667 - أبراهام دي موافر، عالم رياضيات فرنسي.

1867 - الملكة ماري، زوجة الملك جورج الخامس.

1907 - أحمد حسن الباقوري، عالم أزهري.

1907 - جون وين، ممثل أمريكي.

1909 - مات بسبي، لاعب كرة قدم إسكتلندي.

1949 - بام غرير، ممثلة أمريكية.

1949 - وورد كانينغهام، مبرمج أمريكي.

1966 - هيلينا بونهام كارتر، ممثلة إنجليزية.

1966 - هيروكي توتشي، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.

1968 - الأمير فريدريك هنريك، ولي عهد الدنمارك.

1975 - نيكي أيكوكس، ممثلة أمريكية.

1977 - لوكا توني، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.

1979 - آشلي ماسارو، مصارعة أمريكية.

1986 - محمد راكان، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.

*وفيات:*

950 - أبو جعفر النحاس، أحد أئمة اللغة والتفسير في القرن الرابع الهجري.

1421 - السلطان محمد الأول، سلطان عثماني.

1512 - السلطان بايزيد الثاني، سلطان عثماني.

1863 - المفتي عبد الغني آل جميل، فقيه وعالِم وخطاط وشاعر وسياسي عراقي.

1883 - عبد القادر الجزائري، مؤسس دولة الجزائر الحديثة وزعيم المقاومة ضد الاستعمار الفرنسي للجزائر.

1908 - غلام أحمد القادياني، مؤسس الفرقة الأحمدية.

1933 - جيمي روجرز، مغني أمريكي.

1970 - عبد الخالق الطريس، أحد أعضاء الحركة الوطنية في المغرب.

1976 - مارتن هايدغر، فيلسوف ألماني.

1989 - دون ريفي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إنجليزي.

1997 - هنري بركات، مخرج مصري.

2006 - عبد العزيز المنصور العرفج، مخرج كويتي.

*أعياد ومناسبات:*

العيد الوطني في جورجيا.

عيد الأم في بولندا.

يوم الحزن الوطني في أستراليا.

----------


## اليمامة

*27 مايو* 








في يوم 27 آيار 2006 بدء العمل رسميًا في بناء برج الحرية في مدينة نيويورك ليحل مكان برجي مركز التجارة العالمي الذي دمر بأحداث 11 سبتمبر 2001


*أحداث*


711 ميلادية - طارق بن زياد ينزل إلى الأندلس بعد أن عبر البحر المتوسط وذلك لغزوها بعد الاتفاق مع يوليان حاكم سبتة.

1521 - سكان جزيرة ماكتان الفلبينية بقيادة لابو لابو يقتلون المستكشف البرتغالي فرديناندو ماجلان في معركة ماكتان.

1565 - الكونكيستادور ميغل لوبيز دي ليغازبي يصل على رأس 500 جندي إسباني إلى سيبو في الفلبين ويؤسسون أول مستعمرة إسبانية فيها.

1810 - لودفيغ فان بيتهوفن يضع معزوفة البيانو الشهيرة (بالألمانية: Für Elise).

1812 - القوات الأمريكية تستولي على يورك عاصمة مقاطعة أونتاريو الكندية من القوات البريطانية وذلك أثناء حرب 1812.

1876 - إعلان الملكة فيكتوريا إمبراطورة على الهند.

1897 - افتتاح مكتبة البرلمان الياباني الوطنية.

1924 - الإعلان عن قيام جمهورية النمسا.

1941 - قوات ألمانيا النازية تحتل أثينا أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1946 - بداية عمل أول شرطية أنثى في اليابان.

1950 - المملكة المتحدة تعترف بضم الضفة الغربية للأردن.

1958 - الأحزاب الكبرى في الجزائر وتونس والمغرب تعقد إجتماعًا في مدينة طنجة المغربية لدعم نضال الشعب الجزائري للحصول على الاستقلال.

1960 - الإعلان عن استقلال توغو عن فرنسا.

1961 - الإعلان عن استقلال سيراليون عن المملكة المتحدة وقيام الجمهورية.

1962 - العراق يرفض منح الأكراد الحكم الذاتي في شمال العراق.

1978 - انقلاب في أفغانستان يطيح بحكم محمد داود خان، ويؤدي إلى خروج نور الدين تراقي من سجنه ليتولى الرئاسة.

1978 - وصول فريق من خمسة يابانيين إلى نقطة القطب الشمالي.

1981 - شركة زيروكس تطرح فأرة الكمبيوتر لأول مرة.

1986 - تنصيب البطريرك الماروني المنتخب نصر الله بطرس صفير بطرياركًا على كرسي أنطاكية وسائر المشرق.

2005 - طائرة الركاب العملاقة إيرباص إيه 380 تقوم بأول تجربة طيران.

2006 - بدء العمل رسميًا في بناء برج الحرية في مدينة نيويورك ليحل مكان برجي مركز التجارة العالمي الذي دمر بأحداث 11 سبتمبر 2001.

2010 - الولايات المتحدة تسلم رئيس بنما السابق مانويل نورييغا إلى فرنسا بعدما قضى حكمًا بالسجن أكثر من عشرين عامًا في الولايات المتحدة لإدانته بالمتاجرة بالمخدرات.

*مواليد*


1737 - إدوارد جيبون، مؤرخ إنكليزي.

1759 - ماري ويلستونكرافت، كاتبة ونسوية إنكليزية.

1791 - صمويل مورس، مخترع أمريكي.

1820 - هربرت سبنسر، فيلسوف بريطاني.

1822 - يوليسيس جرانت، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثامن عشر.

1891 - سيرغي بروكوفييف، مؤلف موسيقي روسي.

1930 - سناء جميل، ممثلة مصرية.

1951 - رأفت عدس، رسام تشكيلي مصري.

1967 - الأمير ويليام ألكسندر، ولي عهد هولندا.

1972 - رشيد الإدريسي، مذيع مغربي.

1975 - أحمد زاهر، ممثل مصري.

1976 - والتر باندياني، لاعب كرة قدم أوروغواياني.

1980 - سيبيل بامير، لاعبة كرة مضرب نمساوية.

1986 - دينارا سافينا، لاعبة كرة مضرب روسية.

*وفيات*


630 ميلادية - اردشير بن شيرويه، ملك فارسي ساساني.

823 ميلادية - محمد بن عمر الواقدي، مؤرخ عربي.

1521 - فرديناندو ماجلان، مستكشف برتغالي.

1813 - زيبولون بايك، جندي ومستكشف أمريكي.

1882 - رالف والدو إمرسون، كاتب وشاعر أمريكي.

1936 - كارل بيرسون، عالم إنكليزي في علم الإحصاء.

1937 - أنطونيو غرامشي، سياسي وفيلسوف إيطالي.

1952 - غيدو كاستلنوفو، عالم رياضيات إيطالي.

1972 - كوامي نكروما، رئيس غانا.

1989 - كونوسكه ماتسوشيتا، صناعي ياباني.

1992 - عبد العزيز القوصي، عالم مصري في علم النفس.

2002 - روث هاندلر، سيدة أعمال أمريكية.

2007 - مستيسلاف روستروبوفيتش، قائد أوركسترا روسي.

*أعياد ومناسبات*


يوم الجمهورية في سيراليون.

عيد الاستقلال في توغو.

يوم الحرية في جنوب أفريقيا.

----------


## اليمامة

*28 مايو* 


*أحداث:*

632 - النبي محمد صلى الله و عليه و سلم يولي أسامة بن زيد إمارة الجيش الذي أرسله لتأمين حدود شبه الجزيرة العربية من هجمات الروم.

1736 - الجيش الروسي يقوم بعملية تخريب واسعة في شبه جزيرة القرم التي كانت تابعة للدولة العثمانية.

1812 - الإمبراطورية الروسية توقع مع الدولة العثمانية معاهدة بوخارست التي كان من أهم شروطها بقاء ولايتي الأفلاق والبغدان تحت السيطرة العثمانية.

1863 - الخديوي إسماعيل ينجح في الحصول على فرمان من الدولة العثمانية عرف باسم فرمان مصر يقضي بانتقال ولاية مصر من الأب إلى الابن الأكبر، وهو ما مهد الطريق لمحمد توفيق باشا ابن الخديوي إسماعيل لتولي الحكم في مصر.

1940 - بلجيكا تستسلم لجيش ألمانيا النازية، والمملكة المتحدة تنسحب من شمال فرنسا وسقوط العاصمة الفرنسية باريس بيد قوات ألمانيا النازية وذلك خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1941 - الإنجليز يحبطون الثورة التي قادها المناضل العراقي رشيد عالي الكيلاني ضد الاحتلال الإنجليزي.

1942 - المكسيك تعلن الحرب على قوات المحور.

1946 - انعقاد مؤتمر القمة العربي الأول في مدينة أنشاص بمصر برئاسة الملك فاروق، وقد اتخذ عدة قرارات كان من أهمها التمسك باستقلال فلسطين والتأكيد على عروبتها.

1949 - وضع دستور ألماني جديد لتلافي الثغرات في الدستور القديم الذي أوصل أدولف هتلر لدفة الحكم في ألمانيا.

1959 - الأمريكيون يطلقون قردين إلى الفضاء على متن الصاروخ جوبيتر، وقد عادا سالمين بعد أن توغلا مسافة 500 كم في الفضاء.

1963 - إعصار في باكستان الشرقية يودي بحياة 30 ألف نسمة ويدمر آلاف المنازل.

1964 - الملك حسين يفتتح الدورة الأولى للمجلس الوطني الفلسطيني في القدس والذي تم فيه اتخاذ قرار تشكيل منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية.

1967 - السير فرنسيس تشيتشستر يعود من جولته المنفردة حول العالم والتي قطع فيها 28 ألف ميل.

1968 - الحكومة الإسرائيلية تعلن نقل القيادة المركزية للجيش الإسرائيلي إلى القدس الشرقية.
1979 - اليونان تنضم إلى المجموعة الاقتصادية الأوروبية.

1981 - طائرات إسرائيلية تغير على منطقة الدامور في ليبيا وتدمر منصات صواريخ سام - 9.

1988 - عقد لقاء القمة الرابع بين الرئيس السوفيتي ميخائيل غورباتشوف والأمريكي رونالد ريغان في موسكو وذلك بعد فترة من الفتور في العلاقات لم يعقد فيها أي لقاء قمة بين السوفيت والأمريكيين إمتدت من عام 1975 حتى 1985 حيث كان السوفيت يتبنون مبدأ كل شيء أو لا شيء.
1993 - إريتريا تنضم إلى الأمم المتحدة.

1995 - مقتل وزير خارجية البوسنة والهرسك عرفان ليوبيانكيتش بإسقاط طائرته من قبل الصرب.

1999 - إعادة عرض لوحة العشاء الأخير الشهيرة التي رسمها الرسام الشهير ليوناردو دا فينشي وذلك بعد 22 عامًا من الإصلاح والترميم.

2004 - مجلس الحكم العراقي يختار إياد علاوي رئيسًا للحكومة الانتقالية ريثما يتم إجراء انتخابات عامة في بداية عام 2005.

2004 - مقتل 45 شخصاً وإصابة أكثر من 300 آخرين في زلزال بلغت قوته 6.2 درجات على مقياس ريختر وقع في إقليم مازاندران شمال إيران وأسفر عن تدمير 80 قرية.

2008 - الرئيس اللبناني ميشال سليمان وبعد إجراء المشاورات النيابية مع أعضاء البرلمان لاختيار رئيس الحكومة يكلف فؤاد السنيورة بتشكيل الحكومة الجديدة وذلك بعد تسميته من قوى الغالبية.


*
مواليد:*

1524 - السلطان سليم الثاني، سلطان عثماني.

1660 - الملك جورج الأول، ملك بريطانيا.

1759 - وليام بت، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.

1807 - لويس أغاسي، عالم جيولوجيا سويسري.

1860 - أحمد شفيق، مؤرخ مصري.

1884 - إدوارد بينش، رئيس تشيكوسلوفاكيا.

1908 - إيان فليمنج، كاتب إنجليزي وهو مؤلف روايات جيمس بوند.

1912 - باتريك وايت، أديب أسترالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1973.

1915 - جوزيف غرينبيرغ، عالم لغوي أمريكي.

1921 - مأمون الهضيبي، المرشد السادس لجماعة الإخوان المسلمون.

1925 - بولنت أجاويد، رئيس وزراء تركيا.

1934 - بيتي شباز، زوجة مالكوم إكس.

1938 - جورج سيدهم، ممثل مصري.

1944 - رودي جولياني، سياسي أمريكي.

1947 - زاهي حواس، أمين عام المجلس الأعلى للآثار في مصر.

1956 - سايوري، ممثلة أداء صوتي يابانية.

1968 - كايلي مينوغ، ممثلة ومغنية أسترالية.

1976 - ليام أوبراين، ممثل أداء صوتي أمريكي.

1986 - تشارلز نزوغبيا، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.

*وفيات:*

1849 - آن برونته، روائية وشاعرة إنجليزية.

1878 - جون رسل، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.

1940 - فردريش كارل، ملك مملكة فنلندا.

1937 - ألفرد أدلر، طبيب نمساوي، ومؤسس علم نفس الفرد.

1972 - الملك إدوارد الثامن، ملك المملكة المتحدة الأسبق، تنازل عن العرش ليتزوج بالأمريكية واليس سمبسون.

2003 - إيليا بريغوجين، عالم كيمياء فيزيائية حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1977.

2010 - أسامة أنور عكاشة، كاتب مصري.

*أعياد ومناسبات:*

عيد الجمهورية في أذربيجان.

عيد الجمهورية في أرمينيا.

عيد العلم في الفلبين.

----------


## اليمامة

*29 مايو* 


*أحداث*

 سقوط القسطنطينية بيد العثمانيين وانتهاء الإمبراطورية البيزنطية التي دامت ألف عام وبداية نهاية العصور الوسطى في القارة الأوربية.

1807 – الإطاحة بالسلطان العثماني سليم الثالث وتولي مصطفى ابن السلطان عبد الحميد الأول الحكم تحت اسم مصطفى الرابع.

1856 – عقد الاجتماع التأسيسي الأول للحزب الجمهوري الأمريكي.

1912 - عُقد تحالف بين بلغاريا واليونان ضد تركيا

1914 - صدمت ناقلة النفط النرويجية " ستورلاند" الباخرة البريطانية " امبراطورة ايرلندا" بسبب الضباب، فغرق أكثر من 900 راكب

1918 - احتلت القوات الألمانية مدينة سواسون الفرنسية

1946 - انعقاد مؤتمر القمة العربي في مصر الذي دعا اليه الملك فاروق الأول

1953 - بلغ الانجليزي ادموند هيلاي قمة جبل ايفرست

– الجنرال شارل ديغول يتولى رئاسة الحكومة الفرنسية.

1974 – عقد اتفاق هدنة في مرتفعات الجولان بين سوريا وإسرائيل.

1986 - السوق الأوروبية المشتركة تتبنى علمًا جديدًا أزرق اللون ويحمل 12 نجمة ذهبية.

1989 – توقيع اتفاق مصري - أمريكي لتصنيع أجزاء من المقاتلة إف – 16 في مصر.

2004 – هجوم مسلح في الخبر بالسعودية على أحد المجمعات السكنية يحصد 22 قتيل و25 جريح، وتنظيم القاعدة يتبنى مسؤولية الهجوم.


*مواليد*



1851 - ليون بورجيوس، رئيس الوزراء الفرنسي (1895-1896)، نال جائزة نوبل للسلام سنة 1920

1874 - جيلبرت كيث شيسترون، كاتب روائي انجليزي، من أشهر رواياته: "الرجل الذي صنع الذهب"

1880 - أوسوالد سبنجلر، فيلسوف ألماني

1896 - جورج فانك، عالم نبات

1909 - نيل جونز، كاتب أمريكي للقصص الخيالية، من أشهر مؤلفاته: "حرب الفضاء"


1955 - جون هينكلي جونيور، أمريكي حاول اغتيال الرئيس رونالد ريغان.

1958 - جوليانو مير خميس، ممثل ومخرج وناشط سياسي إسرائيلي.

1975 - ميلاني براون، مغنية إنجليزية وعضوة سابقة في فريق سبايس غيرلز الغنائي.

1976 - كلاوديو كاسابا، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.

1977 - ماسيمو أمبروزيني، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.

1978 - سيباستيان غروسجان، لاعب كرة مضرب فرنسي.

1979 - أرني فيدريتش، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني.

1981 - أندري أرشافين، لاعب كرة قدم روسي.

1982 - صالح الشيخ، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.

*وفيات* 


1259 - كريستوفر الأول، ملك الدنمارك.

1453 - قسطنطين الحادي عشر، آخر امبراطور بيزنطي، مات وعمره 49 سنة

1814 - جوزفين، امبراطورة فرنسا (1804-1814)

1829 - همفري ديفي، فيزيائي وكيميائي انجليزي،خسر عينه اليمنى عند اكتشافه الصوديوم والبوتاسيوم، منحه نابليون ميدالية ذهبية

1885 - ألفريد فون ميسنر، كاتب وعالم نمساوي، مات وعمره 63 سنة

1911 - وليام شوينك، كاتب انجليزي، تعاون مع الموسيقي ساليفان في كتابة الأوبرات التي كان يلحنها

1958 - جوان رامون خيمينيز، شاعر أسباني، نال جائزة نوبل عام 1956، مات وعمره 76 سنة

1977 - يوسف أبوالخدود، مخترع لبناني، توفي في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وكان مسؤولاً عن الطاقة الالكترونية الكهربائية في برنامج المركبة الفضائية الأمريكية "مارينر- 7".

1979 - ميري بكفورد، ممثلة أمريكية، من أشهر أفلامها: "الأسرار" ، ماتت وعمرها 86 سنة

1982 - رومي شنايدر، ممثلة نمساوية، ماتت بسكتة قلبية وعمرها 43 سنة

1978 - الملكة نازلي، زوجة الملك فؤاد ووالدة الملك فاروق.

1994 - إريك هونيكر، رئيس الجمهورية الألمانية الديمقراطية.

1997 - جيف بوكلي، مغني أمريكي.

2010 - دينيس هوبر، ممثل أمريكي.

*
أعياد ومناسبات*

عيد الديمقراطية في نيجيريا.
اليوم الدولي لقوات حفظ السلام التابعة للأمم المتحدة

----------


## اليمامة

*30 مايو* 

*أحداث:*

634 - المسلمون بقيادة خالد بن الوليد يهزمون الروم ويفتحون مدينة بصرى بالشام.

1431 - حرق جان دارك علنًا بعد محاكمتها بتهمة السحر.

1559 - نشوب "حرب قونية" بين السلطان العثماني سليمان الأول وأخيه "بايزيد" حول أمور متعلقة بولاية العهد في الدولة العثمانية.

1764 - شارل مسييه يكتشف أحد التجمعات النجمية المغلقة في كوكبة الحواء.

1837 - الأمير عبد القادر يوقع "معاهدة تافنة" مع الفرنسيين بعد مجموعة من الانتصارات عليهم ويعود بعدها لإصلاح حال بلاده وترميم ما أحدثته المعارك في الحصون والقلاع وتنظيم شؤون البلاد، وقد نقض الفرنسيون هذه الاتفاقية في عام 1839.

1876 - الإطاحة بالسلطان العثماني عبد العزيز الأول.

1958 - إغلاق سجن سوغامو الذي كان مخصصًا لمجرمي الحرب اليابانيين.

1959 - الإعلان عن دستور سنغافورة.

1967 - الملك حسين وجمال عبد الناصر يوقعان اتفاقية الدفاع المشترك بين مصر والأردن.

1982 - إسبانيا تصبح العضو السادس عشر في حلف شمال الأطلسي / الناتو.

1998 - زلزال بقوة 6.6 على مقياس ريختر يضرب شمال أفغانستان موديًا بحياة 5000 شخص.

2003 - تمّ لقاءٌ بين رئيس حكومة الكيان الصهيونيّ ، آرييل شارون ، و رئيس وزراء السلطة الفلسطينية محمود عباس ، لبحث سبل تطبيق "خارطة الطريق" .

2004 - استشهد وائل طلب نصار (35 عاماً) أحد كبار قادة كتائب الشهيد عز الدين القسام و مساعده "محمد منيب" مصطفى صرصور (33 عاماً) ، بالإضافة إلى طفلٍ فلسطينيّ كان في مكان الحادث ، في جريمة اغتيالٍ صهيونيّة نفّذتها طائرات الاحتلال في حيّ الزيتون بمدينة غزّة .

2006 - الاحتلال يقرر سحب الهويات المقدسية من وزير شؤون القدس ونواب "التغيير والإصلاح" ما لم يقدموا استقالتهم من "التشريعي" والحكومة.

2006 - استشهاد أربعة فلسطينيين وإصابة تسعة آخرين بينهم صحفيان ومسعف في قصف صهيوني استهدف مجموعة من رجال المقاومة خلال اشتباكها مع قوة صهيونية خاصة شمالي بيت لاهيا بقطاع غزة، ومن بين الشهداء المجاهد صبري أبو قليق (23 عاماً) من كتائب القسام.

2006 - استشهاد هاني السقا (20 عاما) من مخيم بلاطة في نابلس، و أسامة النمري (29 عاماً) من بلدة عنبتا شرقي طولكرم، وهما من كوادر كتائب شهداء الأقصى وإصابة عدد من الشبّان خلال اقتحام قوات الاحتلال للمخيم والبلدة.

2006 - استشهاد المجاهد طارق زكارنة (24 عاماً) أحد كوادر "سرايا القدس" وإصابة ثلاثة آخرين بنيران الاحتلال في بلدة قباطية بجنين.


2007 - مجلس الأمن يصدر قراره رقم 1757 الخاص بالمحكمة الدولية الخاصة بلبنان حول جريمة اغتيال رئيس وزراء لبنان الأسبق رفيق الحريري.

2009 - إيران تعدم 3 أشخاص بتهمة التورط في تفجير مسجد زاهدان بعد يوم من تفجير المسجد.

*مواليد:*

1757 - هنري أدينغتون، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.

1887 - ألكسندر آرتشيبنكو، رسام ونحات أوكراني.

1908 - هانز ألفين، عالم فيزياء بلازما سويدي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1970.

1908 - ميل بلانك، ممثل أداء صوتي أمريكي.

1909 - بيني غودمان، عازف موسيقى جاز أمريكي.

1934 - أليكسي ليونوف، رائد فضاء روسي.

1934 - ألكيتاس باناغولياس، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم يوناني.

1946 - دراغان دزاجيتش، لاعب كرة قدم صربي.

1951 - فرناندو لوغو، رئيس باراغواي.

1966 - توماس هاسلر، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني.

1968 - مرح جبر، ممثلة سورية.

1972 - سويتشيرو هوشي، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.

1974 - كونستانتيوس تشالكياس، لاعب كرة قدم يوناني.

1979 - ريه كغيميا، ممثلة أداء صوتي يابانية.

1980 - ستيفن جيرارد، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.

1981 - أحمد الريش، لاعب كرة قدم أسترالي.

*وفيات:*

1252 - الملك فرناندو الثالث، ملك ليون وكاستيا.

1431 - جان دارك، قديسة فرنسية.

1574 - الملك شارل التاسع، ملك فرنسا.

1593 - كريستوفر مارلو، كاتب مسرحي إنجليزي.

1640 - بيتر بول روبنس، رسام بلجيكي.

1744 - ألكسندر بوب، شاعر إنجليزي.

1778 - فولتير، أديب فرنسي.

1901 - جورجي بليخانوف، فيلسوف ومنظر روسي.

1912 - ويلبر رايت، أحد الأخوان رايت.

1934 - الماركيز هيهاتشيرو توغو، قائد أسطول البحرية الإمبراطورية اليابانية.

1960 - بوريس باسترناك، كاتب وشاعر روسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1958.

2006 - إيمامورا شوهيه، مخرج ياباني.

2009 - جعفر نميري، رئيس جمهورية السودان.

2009 - فرايم كاتسير، رئيس إسرائيل.

*
أعياد ومناسبات:*

يوم الذكرى في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
عيد المنطقة في منطقة جزر الكناري ذاتية الحكم

----------


## اليمامة

*31 مايو ..*

*أحداث*

 * 1535 – انطلاق حملة شارل الخامس من برشلونة بإسبانيا باتجاه تونس بقصد احتلالها.
    * 1910 – استقلال جمهورية جنوب أفريقيا.
    * 1934 -
          o الطائرات الإنجليزية تقصف مدينة السليمانية.
          o الإذاعة المصرية تبدأ بثها لأول مرة.
    * 1966 – أمير دولة الكويت الشيخ صباح السالم الصباح يصدور مرسوم أميري يقضي بتعيين الشيخ جابر الأحمد الصباح وليًا للعهد وذلك بعد مبايعته في مجلس الأمة.
    * 1976 - مصر تطلب من جامعة الدول العربية قبول منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية كعضو كامل بالجامعة.
    * 1977 – مبايعة الشيخ حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني وليًا للعهد في قطر.
    * 2002 – بداية بطولة كأس العالم السابعة عشر والتي يستضيفها اليابان وكوريا الجنوبية.
    * 2004 – تنفيذ حكم الإعدام بسعوديين وكويتي قاموا بإختطاف طفلة بالخامسة من عمرها وهتك عرضها ثم طعنها بالسكين وإخفاء معالم وجهها عن طريق التشويه وإجتثاث رأسها، وتعد الجريمة من أبشع الجرائم في الكويت.
    * 2009 – تزكية جاسم الخرافي رئيسًا لمجلس الأمة الكويتي ليتولى رئاسة المجلس للمرة الخامسة على التوالي وذلك بعد الجلسة الافتتاحية لدور الإنعقاد الثالث عشر التي حضرها أمير دولة الكويت الشيخ صباح الأحمد الصباح، وقد شهدت الجلسة انسحاب عدد من النواب إحتجاجًا منهم على التشكيلة الحكومية.
    * 2010 -
          o سلاح البحرية الإسرائيلي يهاجم سفن أسطول الحرية المتوجة إلى قطاع غزة بقوات كوماندوز وباستخدام الرصاص الحي والغاز، وأدى الهجوم إلى مقتل 19 شخصًا على الأقل وإصابة 26 آخرين كانوا على متن سفن الأسطول، وتنديد دولي كبير على الهجوم.
          o الرئيس الألماني هورست كولر يستقيل من منصبه وذلك بعد الإدانة الواسعة التي تعرض لها بسبب تصريحات أطلقها حول الدور الاقتصادي والمالي لتدخل بلاده العسكري فيأفغانستان.

*مواليد*

 * 1469 – الملك مانويل الأول، ملك البرتغال.
    * 1819 - والت ويتمان، شاعر أمريكي.
    * 1883 - لاوري كريستيان ريلاندر، رئيس فنلندا.
    * 1887 - سان جون بيرس، شاعر ودبلوماسي فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1960.
    * 1911 - موريس آلياس، اقتصادي فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1988.
    * 1922 - دنهولم إليوت، ممثل إنجليزي.
    * 1923 - رينيه الثالث، أمير موناكو.
    * 1930 - كلينت إيستوود، ممثل ومخرج أمريكي.
    * 1931 - جون روبرت شريفر، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1972.
    * 1941 - يونس شلبي، ممثل مصري.
    * 1945 - لوران غباغبو، رئيس ساحل العاج.
    * 1954 - توماس مافروس، لاعب كرة قدم يوناني.
    * 1961 - لي تومبسن، ممثلة أمريكية.
    * 1962 - نوريكو هيداكا، ممثلة أداء صوتي يابانية.
    * 1965 - بروك شيلدز، ممثلة أمريكية.
    * 1976 - كولن فاريل، ممثل أيرلندي.

*وفيات*

    * 1809 - جوزيف هايدن، موسيقي نمساوي.
    * 1832 - إيفاريست جالوا، عالم رياضيات فرنسي.
    * 1976 - جاك مونو، عالم أحياء فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1965.
    * 1983 - جاك دمبسي، ملاكم أمريكي.
    * 1986 - جيمس رينوتر، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1975.
    * 2001 - فيصل الحسيني، عضو اللجنة التنفيذية في السلطة الفلسطينية والمسؤول عن ملف القدس.
    * 2006 - ريموند ديفيس، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 2002.

*أعياد ومناسبات*

    * اليوم العالمي للكف عن التدخين.

----------


## اليمامة

*1 يونيو ..*

*أحداث:*

636 - المسلمون بقيادة أبو عبيدة بن الجراح يفتحون مدينة حمص بعد أن حاصروها حصارًا شديدًا فاضطرت المدينة إلى طلب الصلح فكتب المسلمون لأهلها كتابًا بالأمان على أنفسهم وأموالهم.

987 - انتخاب أوغو كابيه ملكًا على فرنسا.

1671 - العثمانيون يعلنون الحرب على بولندا.

1812 - الرئيس الأمريكي جيمس ماديسون يطلب من الكونغرس إعلان الحرب على المملكة المتحدة وذلك في ما عرف باسم حرب 1812.

1920 - أدولفو دي لا ويرتا يتولى رئاسة المكسيك لفترة انتقالية.

1938 - الإصدار الأول للمجلة المصورة "سوبرمان".

1949 - جلاء الإيطاليين عن ليبيا والملك محمد إدريس السنوسي يعلن استقلال دولة برقة.
1955 - استقلال تونس.

1958 - كندا تبدأ بثًا تلفزيونيًا يغطي جميع الأراضي الكندية.

1959 - صدور الدستور التونسي.

1973 - رئيس الوزراء اليوناني جيورجيوس بابادوبولوس يلغي الملكية، وتم إقرار هذا الإلغاء في استفتاء عام 1974.

1980 - المحطة الإخبارية العالمية سي إن إن تبدأ عملها.

1987 - اغتيال رئيس وزراء لبنان رشيد كرامي بتفجير مروحيته.

2001 - مصرع الملك النيبالي بيرندرا وزوجته وأبنائه وإخوانه وأخواته الذين كانوا على سلم العرش بعد أن أطلق إبنه ولي العهد الأمير ديبندار بيكرام النار عليهم، وأخيه جيانندرا يتولى الحكم.

2004 - غازي الياور يتولى رئاسة العراق لفترة انتقالية ليكون الرئيس الأول للعراق بعد سقوط حكومة صدام حسين عام 2003.

2009 - طائرة الخطوط الجوية الفرنسية الرحلة 447 تتحطم فوق المحيط الأطلسي وذلك بعد تعرضها لإضطرابات جوية شديدة خلال رحلتها من ريو دي جانيرو إلى باريس.

2009 - شركة صناعة السيارات الأمريكية جنرال موتورز تعلن إفلاسها رسميًا وذلك بعد تقدمها بطلب لحمايتها من الدائنين بحسب الفصل 11 من القانون الأمريكي.

2010 - إجراء انتخابات التجديد النصفي لمجلس الشورى المصري.
*
مواليد:*

1637 - جاك ماركيت، مستكشف فرنسي.

1796 - سادي كارنو، عالم فيزياء فرنسي.

1917 - ويليام نولز، عالم كيمياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 2001.

1926 - مارلين مونرو، ممثلة أمريكية.

1926 - أندي جريفيث، ممثل أمريكي.

1929 - جيمس بيلينغتون، أستاذ أكاديمي أمريكي.

1932 - نجيب سرور، شاعر مصري.

1933 - تشارلز ويلسون، سياسي أمريكي.

1937 - مورغان فريمان، ممثل أمريكي.

1946 - براين كوكس، ممثل إسكتلندي.

1957 - ياماشتا ياسوهيرو، لاعب جودو ياباني.

1958 - عزة لبيب، ممثلة مصرية.

1968 - حميد ستيلي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إيراني.

1973 - آدم غارسيا، ممثل أسترالي.

1976 - زيد المولد، لاعب كرة قدم سعودي.

1976 - وليد عبد ربه الجحدلي، لاعب كرة قدم سعودي.

1977 - سارة وين كوليز، ممثلة أمريكية.

1983 - يارا، مغنية لبنانية.

1985 - ماريو هيبوليتو، لاعب كرة قدم أنجولي.

1987 - زولتان هارساني، لاعب كرة قدم سلوفاكي.


*وفيات:*

1868 - جيمس بيوكانان، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الخامس عشر.

1925 - سليمان البستاني، أديب لبناني.

1946 - يون أنتونيسكو، رئيس وزراء رومانيا.

1949 - خليل مطران، شاعر لبناني.

1968 - هيلين كيلر، أديبة أمريكية.

1979 - فرنر فورسمان، طبيب ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1956.

1987 - رشيد كرامي، رئيس وزراء لبنان.

2008 - إيف سان لوران، مصمم أزياء فرنسي.

2010 - عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الغديان، عضو هيئة كبار العلماء السعودية.
*
أعياد ومناسبات:*

عيد الطفولة في كوريا الشمالية.

----------


## اليمامة

*2 يونيو ..*


*أحداث:*

1771 - الإمبراطورية الروسية تكمل غزوها لشبه جزيرة القرم.

1800 - ظهور لقاح الجدري في أمريكا الشمالية لأول مرة.

1815 - نابليون بونابرت يعلن عن دستور الحرية في فرنسا.

1875 - ظهور الهاتف لأول مرة على يد المخترع ألكسندر جراهام بيل.

1886 - زواج رئيس الولايات المتحدة جروفر كليفلاند، ليكون بذلك أول رئيس أمريكي يتزوج أثناء وجوده في البيت الأبيض.

1896 - غولييلمو ماركوني يتسلم براءة اختراع الراديو.

1910 - تشارلز رولز يقوم بأول رحلة عودة ناجحة تعبر بحر المانش.

1932 - الملك فؤاد يفتتح مطار ألماظة وسط احتفال شعبي كبير ويستقل فيه أول 3 طيارين مصريين بأول طائرات مصرية.

1946 - إلغاء الملكية في إيطاليا والإعلان عن قيام الجمهورية وذلك بعد خلع الملك فيكتور عمانويل الثالث ونفيه إلى مصر وصدور حكم بعدم دخول الذكور من العائلة الحاكمة السابقة إلى إيطاليا.

1946 - الولايات المتحدة والمملكة المتحدة تعيدان "قاعدة الأزور" إلى البرتغال، وتقع هذه القاعدة في جزر الأزور في المحيط الأطلسي، وكانت هذه الجزر إحدى المحطات الهامة في تجارة الرقيق الأسود من أفريقيا.

1949 - اختيار اسم المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية اسمًا رسميًا للأردن، وإعلان الملك عبد الله بن الحسين ضم الضفة الغربية لنهر الأردن إلى السيطرة الأردنية.

1953 - تتويج الملكة إليزابيث الثانية رسميًا ملكة على العرش البريطاني، وكانت تبلغ من العمر 25 عامًا.

1954 - طائرات ميكويان جيروفيتش ميج-15 يوغوسلافية تهاجم طائرة دوجلاس دي سي-3 بلجيكية، مما دفع الطائرة للهبوط في النمسا.

1966 - مركبة الفضاء الأمريكية سيرفيور 1 تهبط على سطح القمر.

1968 - طائرة إف - 4 فانتوم الثانية أمريكية تتحطم في حرم جامعة كيوشو في اليابان.

1971 - صدور العدد الأول من جريدة الرأي الأردنية.

1976 - البرلمان المؤقت في تيمور الشرقية يوافق على الإنضمام إلى إندونيسيا وذلك بعد حوالي عام من خروج الاحتلال البرتغالي من الجزيرة، وقد نالت الجزيرة استقلالها عام 1999.

1983 - طائرة طيران كندا ماكدونل دوجلاس دي سي 9 تحترق بعد هبوطها الإطراري في "مطار سينسيناتي شمال كنتاكي الدولي"، وتقتل 23 شخصًا من أصل 46 كانوا على متنها.

1989 - رفع العلم المصري فوق مقر جامعة الدول العربية في تونس بعد فترة من المقاطعة العربية لمصر بعد صلحها المنفرد مع إسرائيل.

1997 - إدانه تيموثي مك فاي ب15 تهمة في حادث تفجير المبنى الفيدرالي في ولاية أوكلاهوما.

2005 - اغتيال الصحفي والمفكر اللبناني سمير قصير بتفجير عبوه ناسفه بسيارته في بيروت.

2009 - القوات الجوية البرازيلية تعلن العثور على مقعد وبعض الحطام في موقع قريب من المكان الذي يرجح سقوط طائرة الخطوط الجوية الفرنسية رحلة رقم 447 في مياه المحيط الأطلسي.

*مواليد:*

1664 - السلطان مصطفى الثاني، سلطان عثماني.

1740 - ماركيز دي ساد، روائي فرنسي.

1835 - البابا بيوس العاشر، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.

1840 - توماس هاردي، روائي إنجليزي.

1857 - كارل غيلوروب، شاعر دنماركي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1917.

1921 - عبد الله الطيب، أديب سوداني.

1930 - أحمد توفيق، ممثل ومخرج مصري.

1931 - فيكتور تساريف، لاعب كرة قدم سوفيتي.

1940 - الملك قسطنطين الثاني، ملك اليونان.

1941 - ستيسي كيتش، ممثل أمريكي.

1943 - زيزي مصطفى، ممثلة مصرية.

1954 - دنيس هايسبيرت، ممثل أمريكي.

1972 - ونتوورث ميلر، ممثل أمريكي.

1977 - زاكري كوينتو، ممثل أمريكي.

1981 - نيكولاي دافيدينكو، لاعب كرة مضرب روسي.

1986 - بلال محمد، لاعب كرة قدم قطري.

1987 - أحمد عبد الغفور، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.

1987 - دارين زانيار، مغني سويدي.

1988 - سيرخيو أغويرو، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.


*وفيات:*

1403 - سراج الدين البلقيني، أحد أئمة الفقه والحديث ومجدد القرن الثامن الهجري.

1882 - جوزيبي غاريبالدي، عسكري وسياسي إيطالي.

1976 - عبد الرحمن عزام، أول أمين عام لجامعة الدول العربية.

1990 - ريكس هاريسون، ممثل إنجليزي.

2005 - سمير قصير، صحفي لبناني.

2009 - يوسف إبراهيم الغانم، اقتصادي كويتي.

*أعياد ومناسبات:*


عيد الجمهورية في إيطاليا.

عيد الاستقلال في ساموا.

----------


## اليمامة

*3 يونيو ..*


*أحداث :*

708 – صك أول نقود فضية في اليابان.
1098 – الصليبيون يحتلون مدينة أنطاكية وذلك أثناء الحملة الصليبية الأولى.
1326 – توقيع معاهدة نوفغورود بين روسيا والنرويج.
1539 – المكتشف الإسباني هيرناندو دي سوتو يرفع علم بلاده على أرض فلوريدا الأمريكية ويعلنها
مستعمرة خاضعة للتاج الإسباني.
1859 – ساعة بيج بن في لندن تبدأ عملها وذلك في عهد الملكة فيكتوريا.
1906 – ليوبولد الثاني يملك بلجيكا علن مستعمرة الكونغو في غرب أفريقيا ملكية خاصه له.
1916 – المدينة المنورة تتحول إلى مسرح للأعمال الحربية بين العرب والأتراك.
1917 – الإعلان عن استقلال ألبانيا.
1944 – شارل ديغول يتولى رئاسة وزراء فرنسا.
1957 – المجلس الاقتصادي لجامعة الدول العربية يوافق على إنشاء الوحدة الاقتصادية بين دول الجامعة.
1959 – الإعلان عن استقلال سنغافورة.
1962 – طائرة بوينغ 707 تابعة للطيران الفرنسي تتحطم بعيد إقلاعها من باريس وتقتل الـ 130 راكبًا
الذين على متنها.
1965 – إطلاق بعثة للفضاء هي أول بعثة فضائية لعدة أيام من قبل طاقم وكالة ناسا.
1989 – الحكومة الصينية ترسل قواتها إلى ميدان تيان آن من لفرض السيطرة عليه بعد أسابيع من
اعتصام المحتجين فيه.
1991 – تدفقات الحمم من جبل أونزين في ناغاساكي تقتل 43 شخصًا.
2006 – الجبل الأسود يعلن استقلاله وانفصاله عن اتحاد صربيا والجبل الأسود.
2007 – تكون إعصار جونو في بحر العرب والذي اتجه بعدها بأيام إلى سلطنة عمان والإمارات العربية المتحدة وإيران.
2011 – مثل هذا اليوم سيكون يوم الجمعة إن شاء الله.

*مواليد :*

• 1423 – لويس الحادي عشر ، ملك فرنسا . ( وفاة 1483 )
• 1442 – غو تسوشيميكادو ، إمبراطور ياباني . ( وفاة 1500 )
• 1530 – كلود فوشيت ، مؤرخ فرنسي . ( وفاة 1601 )
• 1567 - سامويل دي شومبلان ، مستكشف فرنسي . ( وفاة 1635 )
• 1870 – ريتشارد بيدفورد بينيت ، الوزير الأول الحادي عشر لكندا . ( وفاة 1947 ).
• 1920 - الممثل المصري فريد شوقي (وفاة 1998)
• 1947 - روب رينسينبرينك ، لاعب كرة قدم هولندي.
• 1962 - الممثل توم كروز.
• 1980 - تميم بن حمد آل ثاني، ولي عهد دولة قطر
• 1988 - تشو ميونغ هو ، لاعب كرة قدم كوري شمالي..

*وفيات :*


• 1904 – ثيودور هرتزل ، مؤسس الحركة الصهيونية العالمية . ( مولد 1860 )
• 1918 – محمد الخامس ، سلطان عثماني . ( مولد 1844 )
• 1933 – هيبوليتو يريغويين ، رئيس الأرجنتين . ( مولد 1852 )
• 1935 – أندري ستروين ، مؤسس شركة ستروين للسيارات . ( مولد 1878 )
• 1989 - اية الله الخميني، رجل دين شيعي والقائد الروحي الثورة الإسلامية الإيرانية.
• 2001 - انتوني كوين، ممثل سينمائي شهير
• . 2006 - إسماعيل شموط (مولد 1930) فنان تشكيلي فلسطيني يعتبر أحد أبرز رواد الفن التشكيلي الفلسطيني، وأحد شخصياته الهامة.

*أعياد ومناسبات رسمية :*

يوم مابوا في استراليا.
يوم ذكرى الكونفدرالية في كنتاكي، لويزيانا, وتينيسي.

----------


## اليمامة

*4 يونيو* 


*أحداث*
629 - بدء المعركة الأولى للإسلام في عهد الرسول محمد مع العالم المسيحي ممثلا في الدولة البيزنطية.
1789 - الدستور الأمريكي يدخل إلى حيز التنفيذ، وهو يعد أقدم دستور في العالم مازال معمولاً به.
1878 - تركيا تتنازل لبريطانيا عن إدارة جزيرة قبرص.
1944 - قوات الحلفاء تدخل روما وتجاوزها إلى ما بعد فلورنسا في نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1958 - رئيس الوزراء الفرنسي شارل ديغول يصل إلى الجزائر في محاولة من جانيه لحل القضيه الجزائرية بعد أن تحولت الثورة الجزائرية المطالبة باستقلال الجزائر إلى نزيف دم على الجانبين الفرنسي والجزائري.
1982 - إسرائيل تقصف جنوب لبنان قبل يوم واحد من بدأ الاجتياح الإسرائيلي للأراضي اللبنانية.
1989 -
قوات الأمن الصينية تقمع المحتجين في ميدان تيانيمين والعملية تشاهد حياً على التلفزيون.
أول طائرة مصرية تصل إلى طرابلس بعد عودة العلاقات مع ليبيا.
2004 - إلقاء القبض على عمر بازياني أحد مساعدي أبو مصعب الزرقاوي في العراق.

*مواليد*
1738 - الملك جورج الثالث، ملك بريطانيا.
1897 – أسد رستم، مؤرخ لبناني.
1924 - دينيس ويفر، ممثل أمريكي.
1973 - دايسكي هيراكاوا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1975 - أنجلينا جولي، ممثلة أمريكية.
1979 - مجبل عجب، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.

*وفيات*
1981 -
أحمد رامي، شاعر مصري.
علاء الدين التواتي، تقني تونسي.
1989 - فوزي المجادي، مناضل كويتي وعضو في الجبهة الديمقراطية لتحرير فلسطين.

*أعياد ومناسبات*
اليوم العالمي للأطفال الأبرياء ضحايا العدوان.
العيد الوطني في تونجا.

----------


## اليمامة

*5 يونيو* 


*أحداث:*

1752 - بنجامين فرانكلين يثبت أن الصواعق تتكون من الكهرباء وذلك خلال تجربته الشهيرة بإطلاق طائرته الورقية في يوم ممطر.

1899 - صدور حكم ببراءه الضابط الفرنسي اليهودي ألفريد دريفوس من تهمه الخيانة العظمى والتجسس لصالح ألمانيا.

1926 - تخطيط الحدود بين العراق وتركيا وتقسيم جزء من كردستان بين الدولتين.

1942 - هجوم بريطاني مضاد على قوات ألمانيا النازية بقيادة إرفين رومل أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية، وكانت نتائج هذا الهجوم كارثية على البريطانيين حيث فقدوا آلافًا من جنودهم ومئات المدرعات على الرغم من تفوقهم الكاسح.

1944 - سقوط العاصمة الإيطالية روما بيد الحلفاء وذلك في نهايات الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1947 - وزير الخارجية الأمريكي جورج مارشال يعلن عن خطته لإعادة إعمار أوروبا بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية والتي عرفت بمشروع مارشال.

1967 - إسرائيل تهاجم مصر وسوريا والأردن في ما عرف باسم حرب الأيام الستة.

1968 - سرحان سرحان يطلق النار على روبرت كينيدي، وأدى ذلك إلى وفاته في اليوم التالي.

1975 - مصر تعيد افتتاح قناة السويس من جديد بعد جلاء الإسرائيليين منها وذلك مع عبور أول سفينة منذ ثماني سنوات، وكان على متن السفينة الرئيس محمد أنور السادات.

1977 - ستيف جوبز يطرح أبل-2 في الأسواق.

1981 - بداية ظهور مرض فقدان المناعة المكتسبة / الإيدز.

1991 - تعيين سيد أحمد غزالي رئيسًا للحكومة الجزائرية.

2002 - الإصدار 1.0 للمتصفح موزيلا يرى النور.

2006 - صربيا تعلن استقلالها عن اتحاد صربيا والجبل الأسود تحت اسم جمهورية صربيا.

2010 - إعصار فيت يضرب سواحل سلطنة عمان.

*مواليد:*

1723 - آدم سميث، اقتصادي وفيلسوف إسكتلندي.

1760 - يوهان غادولين، عالم كيمياء وفيزياء فنلندي.

1819 - جون كوش آدامز، عالم بريطاني في علم الفلك والرياضيات.

1862 - ألفار غولستراند، طبيب سويدي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1911.

1878 - بانشو فيا، جنرال مكسيكي.

1883 - جون مينارد كينز، اقتصادي إنجليزي.

1898 - فيديريكو غارسيا لوركا، شاعر إسباني.

1900 - دنيس غابور، عالم فيزياء هنغاري حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1971.

1930 - أليفة رفعت، أديبة وروائية مصرية.

1942 - تيودورو أوبيانغ، رئيس غينيا الاستوائية.

1952 - محمد شعيب، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.

1958 - أحمد سامبي، رئيس جزر القمر.

1958 - أفيجدور ليبرمان، سياسي إسرائيلي.

1977 - قيس الشيخ نجيب، ممثل سوري.

1978 - فرناندو ميرا، لاعب كرة قدم برتغالي.

1978 - سوتي سوكسومكت، لاعب كرة قدم تايلاندي.
*[SIZE="6"]
وفيات:[/SIZE]*

1866 - جون مكدوال ستيوارت، مستشكف إسكتلندي.

1916 - هربرت كتشنر، قائد الجيش البريطاني.

1961 - مكرم عبيد، سياسي مصري.

1981 - أحمد رامي، شاعر مصري.

1986 - توجو مزراحي، سينمائي مصري من أصل إيطالي.

2002 - رضوان الكاشف، مخرج مصري.

2003 - يورغين موليمان، سياسي ألماني.

2004 - رونالد ريغان، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الأربعين.

2006 - هدى سلطان، فنانة مصرية.

2007 - بوفل رامل، فنان سويدي.

*أعياد ومناسبات:*

اليوم العالمي للبيئة.

يوم الدستور في الدنمارك.

عيد التحرير في سيشيل.

----------


## اليمامة

*6 يونيو ..*

*
فى الذكرى الأولى لوفاة خالد سعيد*

وصلتنى فى الحادى عشر من فبراير عقب خطاب التنحى رسالة نصية على هاتفى المحمول من صديقة عزيزة «خالد أكيد سعيد».
كانت الرسالة متداولة على نطاق واسع وكانت الفرحة الغامرة فى هذا اليوم فرحتين،
فرحة أن إرادة الشعب انتصرت على الديكتاتور العنيد وفرحة أن دماء خالد لم تذهب هدرا.
أراق النظام السابق دماء كثيرة ولكن شاءت الظروف أن يصير خالد سعيد أيقونة الثورة على النظام البوليسى لدولة مبارك.
*نحيى الذكرى الأولى لاستشهاد خالد فى السادس من يونيو وندين لدمائه بخطواتنا الأولى فى طريق الحرية.

قتل خالد سعيد تعذيبا على أيدى أفراد الشرطة التى تكاتفت أجهزتها فيما بعد لطمس معالم الجريمة وتزوير الحقيقة بمعاونة مخلصة من جهازها الإعلامى وأطبائها الشرعيين واصطف جميعهم بثبات ووقاحة خلف الرواية الرثة الخاصة بابتلاعه لفافة بانجو.
لم يكن خالد أول الضحايا ولا آخرهم ولكن صورة وجهه المقتول غدرا وأقوى منها صورته الضاحكة على الموتوسيكل وصورته يحتضن قطته كانت الملهم الأساس لجمهور كبير غالبيته العظمى من الشباب والشابات الذين التفوا حول قضيته وانتموا إلى حركة واسعة بدأت بطلب العدل والقصاص لخالد ثم نمت وتطورت لتصير حركة اجتماعية واسعة تناضل ضد التعذيب وجميع أشكال انتهاكات حقوق الإنسان.

•••

يعود الفضل الأكبر فى ذلك إلى القائمين على صفحة الفيس بوك «كلنا خالد سعيد» والتى لم يكشف عن شخصية مديرها وائل غنيم إلا بعد القبض عليه فى الأيام الأولى للثورة.

*كما يعود أيضا إلى صفحة

«أنا اسمى خالد سعيد».
تضافرت جهود الصفحتين مع جهود نشطاء حقوق الإنسان لإحداث نقلة نوعية فى حركة حقوق الإنسان فى مصر وقد تحولت من خلال قضية خالد إلى حركة شعبية ذات قاعدة جماهيرية عريضة.

*وقد تميزت هذه الحركة بتبنى وابتداع أشكال عدة من المقاومة غير التقليدية وغير العنيفة وعلى رأسها حركة الوقفات الصامتة بالملابس السوداء أمام النيل والبحر والبحيرات فى جميع أنحاء مصر وهو الشكل الذى لاقى إقبالا شديدا من جماعات مختلفة وعلى رأسها شباب مهتم بقضايا وطنه وإن لم يكن مسيسا بالمعنى التقليدى للكلمة.

***
وربما تكمن المساهمة الأكبر لصفحات الفيس بوك فى توسيع مجال المشاركة السياسية عن طريق تعريف أشمل لما هو سياسى لتخرج به إلى مجالات أرحب وأكثر استعدادا لاستيعاب طاقات الإيجابية والفعل لدى قطاعات واسعة من الشباب *وأخص بالذكر جهود القائمين على صفحة «كلنا خالد سعيد» والذين قاموا بعملية تعبئة وتدريب فريدة فى أساليبها ونتائجها ونجحوا فى خلق حالة من الانتماء القوى لقضية حقوق الإنسان بالبناء على التعاطف الإنسانى مع خالد والنزوع الطبيعى نحو مبادئ أساسية مثل الرحمة والعدل والحس الوطنى التلقائى لدى الشباب بحيث اكتسبت على أيديهم عبارة فارغة مثل «عايز أعمل حاجة لبلدى» معنى حقيقيا وتحولت إلى أداة شحن هائلة.

•••

**فى الخامس عشر من يناير ظهرت الدعوة التالية على صفحة

«كلنا خالد سعيد»:
«النهارده يوم 15 .. يوم 25 يناير هو عيد الشرطة يوم أجازة رسمية.. لو نزلنا 100 ألف واحد فى القاهرة محدش هيقف قصادنا.. يا ترى نقدر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟».........
اتسعت الدعوة بعد ذلك وانضمت لها مجموعات أخرى وبقية القصة معروفة.
حين نزل شباب حركة خالد سعيد يوم 25 يناير
كان شعار «عايز أجيب حق خالد» قد صار عنوانا للقضية الوطنية الأكبر وجزءا لا يتجزأ من النضال الأشمل ضد التعذيب والفساد والبطالة.

***
اليوم........
ونحن نحيى الذكرى الأولى لاستشهاد...........
خالد سعيد ............

سنقف مرة أخرى وقفة صامتة مرتدين ألوان العلم المصرى.......
بدلا من الملابس السوداء........
لنقول إن قضية خالد هى قضية الوطن ..........

ولنذكر أن حق خالد ما زال غائبا فقتلته لم ينالوا جزاءهم بعد........
وقتلة شهداء 25 يناير مازالوا طلقاء...........
بل إن قضايا تعذيب جديدة بدأت فى الظهور من جديد.
أرجو أن يأتى يوم قريب نقف فيه بالملابس البيضاء احتفالا بالقصاص الحقيقى من القتلة وبتحقيق الحلم الأكبر بوطن لا مكان فيه للتعذيب.



****
ريم سعد
جريدة الشروق

----------


## اليمامة

*6 يونيو ..*


** أحداث*

 o 1925 - تأسيس مؤسسة كريزلر العملاقة للسيارات.

          o 1933 - افتتاح أول سينما للسيارات في ولاية نيو جيرسي الأمريكية.

          o 1944 - هجوم الحلفاء على شواطيء نورماندي الفرنسية إبّان الحرب العالمية الثانية وبداية العد التنازلي لنهاية الحرب.

          o 1967 - دخول القوات الإسرائيلية إلى القدس ووزير الدفاع الإسرائيلي يصرّح "لقد استولينا على أورشليم ونحن في طريقنا إلى بابل".

          o 1976 - اضطرابات سويتو في جمهورية جنوب إفريقيا تشهد العد التنازلي لإنهاء العنصرية في البلاد.
          o 1981 - أغارت الطائرات الصهيونيّة على المفاعل النوويّ العراقيّ و دمّرته بالكامل .

          o 1982 - الجيش الاسرائيلي بقيادة أرئيل شارون يدخل لبنان ويتوغل داخل الأراضي اللبنانية حتى العاصمة بيروت.

          o 2004 - محكمة إسرائيلية تحكم على مروان البرغوثي بالمؤبد خمس مرات إضافة إلى 40 سنة على أحكام المؤبد.

          o 2004 - مقتل مصور البي بي سي في الرياض من قبل مسلحين بسيارة مسرعة أثناء تصويره منزل أحد منتسبي القاعدة. 

    * 2006 - سلطات الاحتلال تحوّل الأسير د. محمد غزال عضو القيادة السياسية لحركة المقاومة الإسلامية "حماس" إلى الاعتقال الإداري مجدّداً بعد فشلها في إثبات التهم الموجّهة إليه. 


*  * مواليد*

 o 1799 – ألكسندر بوشكين الملقب بأمير الشعراء الروس.

          o 1901 - احمد سوكارنو رئيس اندونيسيا.

          o 1935 - دلاي لاما.

          o 1958 – الفلسطيني مروان البرغوثي أحد زعامات منظمة فتح الفلسطينية التي تشكل العمود الفقري للسلطة الفلسطينية. 


** وفيات*

 o 1968 - روبرت كنيدي.

          o 1983 - محمود المليجي.

----------


## اليمامة

*7 يونيو ..*

*أحداث*

– طلائع الصليبيين تصل إلى مدينة القدس وتحاصرها تمهيدًا لاحتلالها بعد أن استطاعت السيطرة
على الجزء الأكبر من بلاد الشام
1494 – اسبانيا والبرتغال يوقعان على معاهدة طورديسياس التي تقسم العالم الجديد بين البلدين.
1654 – تتويج لويس الرابع عشر ملك فرنسا.
1862 – الولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا توافق على منع تجارة الرقيق.
1914 – أول سفينة تعبر قناة بنما.
1929 – مدينة الفاتيكان تصبح دولة مستقلة.
1944 – قوات ألمانيا تعدم 23 من أسرى الحرب الكنديين في نورمندي الفرنسية وذلك بعد يوم من إنزال
قوات الحلفاء فيها.
1966 – ملك المغرب الحسن الثاني يقرر إعلان الأحكام العرفية وتعليق العمل بالدستور وذلك لمواجهه
الإستياء الشعبي والإضطرابات السياسية التي تعرضت لها المغرب.
1967 – الصهاينة يحتلون كامل القدس الشرقية.
1975 – سوني تطرح بيتاماكس شريط فيديو مسجل للبيع للجمهور.
1981 – مقاتلات إف-16 فايتنج فالكون تابعة للقوات الجوية الصهيونية تقصف المفاعل النووي العراقي
وذلك لمنع العراق من صناعة سلاح نووي.
1989 – طائرة دوجلاس دي سي-8 تابعة لخطوط سورينام الجوية تتحطم بالقرب من مطار جوهان أدولف
بينجال الدولي بالقرب من العاصمة باراماريبو وتؤدي إلى مقتل 168 شخص.
2006 – مقاتلات إف-16 فايتنج فالكون الأمريكية تقصف مخبأ أبو مصعب الزرقاوي وترديه قتيلًا.
2009 -إجراء انتخابات مجلس النواب اللبناني وسط إقبال كثيف وغير مسبوق، وتجرى الانتخابات حسب قانون
الانتخاب لعام 1960 ويأتي ذلك استكمالًا لاتفاق الدوحة الذي وقع قبل عام.
السعودية والكويت وقطر والبحرين يوقعون في الرياض على اتفاقية إقامة الوحدة النقدية الخليجية
الموحدة التي تضمهم، وقد كانت الإمارات قد إنسحبت إحتجاجًا على اختيار الرياض مقرًا للبنك المركزي
الخليجي، بينما لم تدخلها سلطنة عمان منذ البداية.
2011 – مثل هذا اليوم سيكون يوم الثلاثاء إن شاء الله.

*مواليد*

1862 – فيليب أنتون لينارد، فيزيائي مجري ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1905.
1896 – روبرت موليكن, كيميائي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1966.
1917 – دين مارتن، ممثل أمريكي.
1923 – محمود مرسي، ممثل مصري.
1940 – توم جونز، مغني أيرلندي.
1942 – معمر القذافي، زعيم الثورة ورئيس ليبيا.
1952 -ليام نيسون، ممثل أيرلندي.
أورهان باموق، روائي تركي حائز على جائزة نوبل في الأدب لعام 2006..
1962 – راغب علامة، مغني لبناني.
1970 – كافو، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.
1978 – طلال المشعل، لاعب كرة قدم سعودي.
1981 – إنزو فورتوني، ممثل أداء صوتي مكسيكي.
1992 – ميار الغيطي، ممثلة مصرية.

*وفيات*

1329 – روبرت بروس، ملك اسكتلندا.
1942 – رینهارد هایدریش، ضابط ألماني قائد الأمن العام للرايخ الثالث.
1960 – باسيل نيكيتين، مستشرق بولوني.
1978 – رونالد نوريش, كيميائي بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1967.
2001 – فيكتور استينسورو باز، رئيس بوليفيا.
2006 – أبو مصعب الزرقاوي، قائد تنظيم قاعدة الجهاد في بلاد الرافدين.
2008 – مصطفى خليل، رئيس وزراء مصر.

*أعياد ومناسبات رسمية* 

يوم حل الاتحاد في النرويج.
أول يوم من تكريم الفستيا في الإمبراطورية الرومانية.

----------


## اليمامة

*8 يونيو ..*


*أحداث*
1815 - 39 ولاية ألمانية توافق على الاتحاد في كيان واحد وفقاً لدستور كونفدرالي عرف باسم قانون الكونفدرالية.
1869 - إيفيز ماكجفري يحصل على براءة اختراع أول مكنسة هوائية لتنظيف السجاد والبسط.
1908 - آليوت فيردون رو يقوم بأول رحلة جوية في بروكلاندز.
1919 - تأسيس المجمع اللغوي في دمشق.
1921 - القوات الجوية الأمريكية تقوم بأول اختبار لكابينة الضغط بواسطة طائرة إركو دي إتش.4.
1941 -
القوات البريطانية والفرنسية تغزو الأراضي السورية لمنع إنشاء قواعد بها لدول المحور أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.
طلق ناري يفقأ العين اليسرى لموشيه دايان.
1942 - القوات البحرية اليابانية تقصف مدينة سيدني بأستراليا في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1944 - الجنرال البريطاني برنارد مونتغومري يصل إلى ساحل نورمندي وذلك لقيادة القوات البريطانية المشاركة في أكبر عملية إمرار بحري في التاريخ والتي سبقت معركة نورمندي الشهيرة التي انتهت بتحرير فرنسا وهزيمة القوات الألمانية التي اضطرت للإنسحاب من فرنسا، وكانت هذه المعركة بداية النهاية للحرب العالمية الثانية.
1946 - الزعيم الإندونيسي يطلق دعوته للشعب الإندونيسي من أجل مقاومة الاحتلال الهولندي للبلاد وذلك بعد أن ابتلع الحلفاء كل وعودهم بمنح إندونيسيا وغيرها من الدول التي كانت خاضعة للاحتلال بعد انتهاء الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1948 - طيران الهند يعلن عن بدء خدماته الإعتيادية بين مومباي ولندن بواسطة لوكهييد كونستيلاشن.
1956 - ليم يوي هوك يتولى رئاسة الوزراء في سنغافورة.
1959 - الغواصة الأمريكية يو إس إس باربيرو وخدمات بريد الولايات المتحدة يحاولان توصيل البريد عن طريق صواريخ البريد.
1966 - إصطدام جوي يؤدي إلى تحطم أحد نماذج طائرة إكس بي-70 فالكيري الأولية.
1986 - انتخاب كورت فالدهايم رئيساً للنمسا.
1989 - مقاتلة ميكويان ميج-29 تابعة للقوات الجوية الروسية تتعرض لضربة طير في معرض باريس الجوي، وقد إستطاع الطيار أناتولي كفوتشر من الحول دون سقوط المقاتلة وسط المشاهدين وعدم جرح أحدهم، وأيضاً قام بقذف نفسه على إرتفاع 400 قدم وأنقذ نفسه.

*مواليد*
1916 - فرنسيس كريك، فيزيائي وعالم كيمياء حيوية بريطاني.
1921 - سوهارتو، رئيس إندونيسيا.
1925 - باربرا بوش، زوجة رئيس الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية الحادي والأربعين جورج بوش الأب.
1955 - خوسيه أنتونيو كاماتشو، مدرب كرة قدم إسباني.
1970 - كايلي وليامز، ممثلة أمريكية.
1980 - سعود كريري، لاعب كرة قدم سعودي.
1983 - مامورو ميانو، مثل أداء صوتي ياباني.

*وفيات*
1845 - أندرو جاكسون، الرئيس السابع للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
1949 - نجيب الريحاني، ممثل مصري.

*أعياد ومناسبات*
اليوم العالمي للمحيطات.

----------


## اليمامة

*9 يونيو* 
*
أحداث* 


حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 9 يونيو عام 1928




- تشارليز كينجزفورد سميث وطاقمه يقوموا بأول رحلة عابرة للمحيط الهادي بطائرة فوكار إف.سفن بي /3إم تسمي الصليب الجنوبي حيث رحلوا من أوكلاند، كاليفورنيا في 31 مايو ووصلوا إلى بريزبين عبر هونولولو وفيجي. وإستغرقت الرحلة 83 ساعة.



معركة تولوز


فى مثل هذا اليوم9 من يونيو 721م

نشبت معركة "تولوز" بين المسلمين بقيادة السمح بن مالك، و"أدو" أمير "أكوتين" في جنوبي فرنسا، وانتهت المعركة بانتصار الفرنجة، واستشهاد السمح بن مالك في المعركة، وارتداد المسلمين إلى الأندلس.


حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 9 يونيو عام 641
- المسلمون بقيادة عمرو بن العاص يتمكنون من القضاء على آخر معاقل الرومان في مصر وهو الإسكندرية وذلك بعد نحو عام من فتح أغلب مناطق مصر وخاصه حصن بابليون الذي كان يشكل عاصمة الحكمالروماني في مصر




لواء دير القمر


فى مثل هذا اليوم 9 من يونيو 1861م شكلت الدولة العثمانية لواء له استقلال ذاتي في جبال لبنان، كان مركزه "دير القمر"، وبلغت مساحته 3100 كم2، وكان يقطنه المسيحيون، وظل الاستقلال الذاتي لهذا اللواء 53 عاما حتى سنة 1914م.

حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 9 يونيو عام 1898
- بريطانيا تجبر الحكومة الصينية على التوقيع على عقد لتأجير هونغ كونغ بعد أن احتلتها عسكرياً


حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 9 يونيو عام 1928
- العالم يعرف بداية البث التلفزيوني المنتظم من مدينة نيويورك الأمريكية لمدة ساعتين في اليوم وثلاث مرات في الأسبوع.


حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 9 يونيو عام 1938 -
تشكيل القوات الجوية النيكاراجوية كقوة حزبية في ناسيونال دي غارديا.

حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 9 يونيو عام 1940
- استسلام الجيش النرويجي للقوات النازية خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية

حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 9 يونيو عام 1965
- ثورة ظفار العمانية


إعلان الرئيس الأسبق جمال عبد الناصر التنحى عن الحكم

فى مثل هذا اليوم9 من يونيو 1967 اعترف جمال عبد الناصر بأن مصر تواجه نكسة عسكرية خطيرة واعلن استعداده لتحمل المسئولية عما حدث وتنحى عن السلطة الا ان مظاهرات عارمة خرجت فى مختلف انحاء مصر والعالم العربى تطالبة بالعودة فعاد الى السلطة نزولا على رغبة الجماهير .


انعقاد مؤتمر القمة السادس عشر بالجزائر


فى مثل هذا اليوم 9 من يونيو 1988م انعقد مؤتمر القمة العربي السادس عشر في الجزائر، ودعت هذه القمة إلى دعم الانتفاضة الفلسطينية، وقد بدأت مؤتمرات القمة العربية بقمة أنشاص بمصر سنة 1946م، إلا أن القمة لم تأخذ صفة الانعقاد الدوري إلا مع قمة 1964 بالقاهرة.

حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 9 يونيو عام 1967 -
السلطات الإسرئيلية تهدم حي المغاربة العربي بمدينة القدس.

حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 9 يونيو عام 1982
- طائرات القوات الجوية الإسرائيلية تشن هجوم جوي كثيف على مواقع الدفاع الجوي السوري وقصفت إسرائيل قاعدة صواريخ سورية في سرجايا بالقرب من دمشق وتدمر معظمها وذلك في إطار الحرب التي تشنها على لبنان.

حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 9 يونيو عام 1985
- اختطاف توماس سثيرلاند في لبنان (أطلق سراحه عام 1991).

حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 9 يونيو عام 1988 -
انعقاد مؤتمر القمة العربي السادس عشر بالجزائر

حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 9 يونيو عام 1989 -
عودة العلاقات الدبلوماسية بين مصر ولبنان

حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 9 يونيو عام 1996
- القوات الجوية السويدية تفتتح مدرسة لتعليم الطيران في ساتيناس.

حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 9 يونيو عام 1999 -
الملكة رانيا تتوج ملكة على المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية وذلك في يوم احتفال الملك عبد الله الثاني بجلوسة على العرش.

حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 9 يونيو عام 2006 -
حفل افتتاح بطولة كأس العالم لكرة القدم 2006 المقامة في ألمانيا.



*مواليد*

مولد مخترع القاطرة البخارية جورج ستيفنسون

فى مثل هذا اليوم9 من يونيو عام 1781 ولد جورج ستيفنسون مخترع القاطرة البخارية الانجليزى الجنسية ، واعتبر هذه القاطرة بداية عصر ثورة البخار فى تاريخ الصناعة التى حلت محل القوة العضلية للانسان والحيوان فى التشغيل .


مولد عبد المنعم القيسونى ضحية أحداث يناير

فى مثل هذا اليوم9 من يونيو 1916
ولد عبد المنعم محمود القيسونى بمصر الجديدة بمحافظة القاهرة هو اقتصادي مصري قدير ووزير المالية والتجارة عام 1964 ورئيس المجموعة الاقتصادية في السبعينيات وصاحب قرارات الإصلاح الاقتصادي التي اشتعلت بسببها أحداث 18 و19 يناير فهو واحد من جيل الاقتصاديين الرواد الذين تركوا بصماتهم على السياسة الاقتصادية المصرية لعدة سنوات وخبرة طويلة وكفاءة عالية ومشوار طويل مع الوزارة بدأه بعمره 38 سنة وساهم في تأسيس العديد من المؤسسات المالية والبنوك العربية وتوفى في 21 أكتوبر 1987.


9 يونيو عام 1961 - ولد مايكل جي فوكس، ممثل أمريكي كندي.


9 يونيو عام 1963 - ولد جوني ديب، ممثل أمريكي.

9 يونيو عام 1978 - ولد ميروسلاف كلوزيه، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني.

9 يونيو عام 1980 - ولد خالد عبد القدوس، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.

9 يونيو عام 1982 - ولد فهد الفرحان، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.

9 يونيو عام 1983 - ولد فراس الخطيب، لاعب كرة قدم سوري.

9 يونيو عام 1984 - ولد ويزلي شنايدر، لاعب كرة قدم هولندي.

9 يونيو عام 1984 - ولد مسعود شجاعي، لاعب كرة قدم إيراني.

مولد الشاعر الغنائى مرسيى جميل عزيز


فى مثل هذا اليوم9 من يونيو 1921 ولد مرسيى جميل عزيز ،ألف أجمل أغانى نجاة وفايزة أحمد وعبد الحليم حافظ ومن اشهرها فى يوم من الايام .



*وفيات*


9 يونيو عام 1873 - وفاة نابليون الثالث عن 65 عاما

وفاة الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي
في مثل هذا اليوم 9 من يونيو 714م توفى الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي، أحد رجالات الدولة الأموية، وواحد من مشاهير التاريخ الإسلامي، اشتهر بالقوة والعنف في معاملة الخصوم وأعداء الدولة، وفي الوقت نفسه أسدى للدولة خدمات جليلة، يأتي في مقدمتها: استتاب الأمن، واستئناف الفتوحات الإسلامية، وإنشاء مدينة واسط، ونقط المصحف الشريف.



وفاة الروائي تشارلز ديكينز
في مثل هذا اليوم 9 يونيو 1870 توفي الروائي البريطاني تشارلز ديكينز،وكان قد ولد في 7 فبراير سنة 1812 في منطقة ( بورتسى ) حاليا ( بورتسموث )بدأ عمله المهني كمراسل صحفي في البرلمان، وكان أسلويب كتابته مميزا بدى كالقصة لقارئيه و بدأت شهرته الأدبية بنشر انطباعاته عن لندن في مجلات دورية،كتب ديكنز 14 رواية كبيرة يزيد حجم الواحدة منها عن 600 صفحةوله أيضا الكثير من القصص القصيرة ،في عام 1850 اصدر ديكنز مجلة (كلمات عائلية) والتي حظت باقبال شديد من قبل قارئيه نتجة كتاباته الأسبوعية في المجلة ،من أهم أعماله: أوراق بيكويك (1836)


وفاة العالم المصري الكبير أحمد وفيق
فى مثل هذا اليوم9 من يونيو 1928م توفى العالم المصري الكبير "أحمد وفيق"، صاحب كتاب "علم الدولة" الذي يعد أول كتاب في الفكر السياسي العربي في العصر الحديث.

9 يونيو عام 754 - توفي أبو العباس السفاح، أول خلفاء بني العباس.
9 يونيو عام 1996 - توفي عبد العزيز حسين، أديب ووزير كويتي سابق

----------


## اليمامة

*10 يونيو* 



*أحداث*

    * 1826 - قوات السلطان العثماني محمود الثاني تتمكن من القضاء على تمرد القوات الإنكشاريةالتركية الشهيرة والتي كانت تعتبر في وقت من الأوقات تمثل درة تاج القوات العثمانية في العصر الذهبي لها.
    * 1882 - الإسكندرية تشهد موجه عنف بتدبير إنجليزي وقدمت المبرر التي كانت تنتظره القوات البريطانية المرابطة في البحر المتوسط من أجل احتلال مصر والقضاء على الحركة الوطنية التي يتزعمها الضابط أحمد عرابي.
    * 1907 - فرنسا واليابان تتفقان على استقلال الصين وسلامة أراضيها.
    * 1916 - العرب في شبه الجزيرة العربية وبلاد الشام يعلنون تمردهم على الدولة العثمانية بما عرف بالثورة العربية الكبرى وذلك بعد أن وعدتهم المملكة المتحدة بالاستقلال وإقامة دولة عربية موحدة تضم شبه الجزيرة العربية وبلاد الشام بعد إنتهاء الحرب العالمية الأولى.
    * 1940 - إيطاليا تعلن الحرب على المملكة المتحدة وفرنسا وذلك في الحرب العالمية الثانية، وبدأت الحرب بهجوم جوي على مالطة.
    * 1963 - الرئيس الأمريكي جون كينيدي يوافق على قانون المساواه بين الرجل والمرأة في الأجر عند أداء نفس العمل.
    * 1967 - نهاية حرب الأيام الستة بهزيمة العرب واحتلال إسرائيل للقدس الشرقية وهضبة الجولان السورية وشبه جزيرة سيناء المصرية.
    * 1977 - أبل تسوق منتجها أبل - 2.
    * 1987 - مروحية بوينغ 360 تقوم بعمل أول تحليق، وهي مروحية الدوارات المترادفة وكانت بمثابة عرض تكنولوجيا متقدمة في كثير من مفاهيم التصميم الجديدة.
    * 1993 - الأمير عبد الله الابن الأكبر لملك الأردن الحسين بن طلال يتزوج من الشابة الأردنية من أصل فلسطيني رانيا فيصل الياسين (الملك عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين والملكة رانيا العبد الله بعد ذلك).
    * 2000 - مجلس الشعب السوري يصوت على تعديل الدستور من أجل انتخاب بشار الأسد رئيسًا لسوريا بعد الإعلان عن وفاه والده الرئيس حافظ الأسد.
    * 2008 - احتراق طائرة سودانية بعد هبوطها على أرض مطار الخرطوم.
    * 2009 - إنفجار سيارة مفخخة في مدينة البطحاء العراقية يودي إلى مقتل 30 شخص وجرح أكثر من 40.



*
مواليد*

    * 1803 - هنري دارسي، مهندس وعالم فرنسي.
    * 1915 - سول بيلو، أديب أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1976.
    * 1917 - يوسف السباعي، أديب مصري.
    * 1919 - حيدر عبد الشافي، طبيب وسياسي فلسطيني ورئيس وفد فلسطين المفاوض في مؤتمر مدريد للسلام.
    * 1921 - الأمير فيليب، دوق إدنبرة وزوج الملكة إليزابيث الثانية ملكة المملكة المتحدة.
    * 1923 - روبرت ماكسويل، إعلامي بريطاني.
    * 1927 - لاديسلاو كوبالا، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم هنغاري / إسباني / تشيكسلوفاكي.
    * 1953 - جون إدواردز، سياسي أمريكي.
    * 1959 -
          o إليوت سبيتزر، محامي وسياسي أمريكي.
          o كارلو أنشيلوتي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إيطالي.
    * 1962 - أحمد خالد توفيق، روائي مصري.
    * 1966 - ديفيد بلات، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
    * 1968 - نوبتوشي كانا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
    * 1971 - برونو نغوتي، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.
    * 1975 - هينريك بيدرسن، لاعب كرة قدم دنماركي.
    * 1981 - الأمير هاشم بن الحسين، أصغر الأبناء الذكور لملك الأردن السابق الحسين بن طلال.
    * 1983 - ليلي سوبيسكي، ممثلة أمريكية.
    * 1985 - فاسيليس توروسيديس، لاعب كرة قدم يوناني.
    * 1987 - مارتن هارنيك، لاعب كرة قدم نمساوي.


*وفيات
*
    *
          o 1190 - الملك فريدريك الأول بربروسا، ملك ألمانيا.
          o 1580 - لويس دي كامويس، كاتب وشاعر برتغالي.
          o 1836 - أندري ماري أمبير، عالم فيزياء ورياضيات فرنسي.
          o 1849 - الماريشال توماس روبرت بوجيود، قائد عسكري فرنسي.
          o 1949 - سيغريد أوندست، أديبة نرويجية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1927.
          o 1973 - إريش فون مانشتاين، قائد عسكري ألماني من قادة الحرب العالمية الثانية.
          o 2000 - حافظ الأسد، رئيس الجمهورية العربية السورية.
          o 2004 - راي تشارلز، مغني أمريكي.
          o 2008 - جنكيز أيتماتوف، كاتب سوفييتي من أصل قرقيزستاني.
*
أعياد ومناسبات*

    * العيد الوطني في البرتغال.

----------


## اليمامة

*11 يونيو* 

*
أحداث
-------*

786 - وقوع موقعة فخ بين العلويين والعباسيين.
وقعت بالقرب من مكة بمكان يسمى فخ. حدثت المعركة بين الجيش العباسي في مواجهة ثوار من العلويين بزعامة الحسين بن علي (العابد) بن الحسن المثلث بن الحسن المثنى بن الحسن السبط بن علي بن أبي طالب، وكان مع الحسين هذا من بني عمومته إدريس وسليمان ابنا عبد الله الكامل ساندا وشاركا في الثورة والحرب ونجا أحدهما واستشهد الآخر.


1770 - المستكشف البريطاني جيمس كوك يكتشف الحاجز المرجاني العظيم على سواحل أستراليا، وهو أكبر تجمع للشعاب المرجانية في العالم.
الشعاب المرجانية هي هياكل أراجونية تتكون من الكائنات الحية الموجودة في المياه الضحلة في المناطق المدارية التي تقل بها نسبة الغذاء أو تنعدم تماما. كثرة الغذاء بالماء في مناطق مثل مصبات مصارف الري بالمناطق الزراعية تضر الشعاب المرجانية وذلك نتيجة لتكون الطحالب عليها.من أماكن تواجد الشعاب المرجانية شواطئ خليج العقبة في جنوب الأردن.


1776 - الكونغرس القاري وهو الكيان التشريعي للمستعمرات الأمريكية التي كانت تابعة للسيطرة البريطانية ينهي مشروع إعلان الاستقلال الأمريكي عن بريطانيا.

1903- ضباط ليبراليون بقيادة دارغوتان ديميتريفيتش ابيس يغتالون الملك الصربي الكسندر وزوجته الملكة دراغا ماشين في قصرهما في بلغراد والشعب الصربي يتلقى النبأ بارتياح.

1909- مقتل 46 شخصا في أعنف زلزال يضرب فرنسا في القرن العشرين في منطقة بروفانس.

1915- الحرب العالمية الأولى: صربيا تغزو ألبانيا وتحتل عاصمتها تيرانا.

1917- الكسندر يعتلي عرش اليونان بعد تنازل والده قسطنطين الاول تحت ضغط القوات الحليفة بسبب مساندته لألمانيا في الحرب العالمية الأولى.

1929 - طائرة إلكسندر ليبش إنتي تصبح أول طائرة تدار بالقوة الصاروخية.

1930 - القوات العسكرية الإيرانية والتركية تهاجم المنتفضين الأكراد في مدينة أغري التركية.

1932 - محمد علي العابد يتسلم رئاسة سوريا.
انتخب محمد علي العابد في 30 نيسان 1932م نائباً عن دمشق بصفته مرشحا توافقيا للكتلة الوطنية وفي يوم 11 حزيران من السنة نفسها انتخب رئيساً للجمهورية السورية وقد ساهم بالدور الأكبر في عقد أتفاقية الأستقلال وأنهاء الأنتداب الفرنسي، كما ساهم في تحقيق وحدة التراب السوري من خلال محاربة النزعة الأنفصالية لدى الأقليات الدرزية والعلوية. ظل محمد علي العابد رئيساً للجمهورية السورية حتى عام 1936م، حيث استقال ثم غادر سوريا إلى باريس خشية تعرضه للأغتيال من قبل التيارات الأنفصالية وأعداء أتفاقية الجلاء، وتوفي في عام 1939م فنقل جثمانه إلى دمشق. ويوجد شارع راقٍ باسمه ب دمشق بقرب شارع الحمراء يمتاز بوجود بعض الأبنية ذات الطراز المعماري الفرنسي من مخلفات الانتداب.وقد استمر في منصبه رئيساً للجمهورية السورية أربع سنوات وست أشهر وعشرة أيام.

1937 - جوزيف ستالين يعدم ثمانية من جنرالات الجيش بتهمة الخيانة العظمى.
جوزيف فيساريونوفيتش ستالين: القائد الثاني للاتحاد السوفييتي، ويعتبر المؤسس الحقيقي للاتحاد السوفيتي.[بحاجة لمصدر] عرف بقسوته وقوته وأنه قام بنقل الاتحاد السوفييتي من مجتمع زراعي إلى مجتمع صناعي مما مكن الاتحاد السوفييتي من الانتصار على دول المحور في الحرب العالمية الثانية والصعود إلى مرتبة القوى العظمى.

1938- الحرب بين الصين واليابان: القوات الوطنية تفتعل فيضانا في النهر الاصفر لمنع تقدم القوات اليابانية سبب موت بين 500 و900 ألف مدني.

1940- الحرب العالمية الثانية: القوات البريطانية تقصف جنوى وتورينو في ايطاليا.

1940- القوات الايطالية تهاجم مالطا للمرة الاولى منذ اندلاع الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1943 - الحامية الإيطالية على بانتيليريا تستسلم بعد تعرضها لقصف جوي ثقيل وذلك في الحرب العالمية الثانية، وهي أول أرض استولت عليها القوة الجوية وحدها.

1951 - البرتغال تعلن اعتبار موزمبيق الأفريقية جزء من الأراضي البرتغالية باعتبارها إقليمًا فيما وراء البحار.

1958 - مجلس الأمن الدولي يقرر إرسال مراقبين إلى لبنان بعد تفجر أزمة سياسية بين الرئيس كميل شمعون ومعارضيه.
كميل نمر شمعون، ثاني رئيس للجمهورية اللبنانية بعد الاستقلال. انتخب سنة 1952 بعد استقالة بشارة الخوري. شهد نهاية عهده اضطرابات عرفت بأحداث 1958 وهي بسبب إنه أراد تجديد فترة ولايته الرئاسية إلا انه جوبه برفض من بعض القوى اللبنانية التي كانت ترفض سياسته وكان على رأس هذه القوى كمال جنبلاط. أسس سنة 1958 حزب الوطنيين الأحرار. ترأس سنة 1976 الجبهة اللبنانية أحد ابرز طرفي الصراع أثناء الحرب الأهلية اللبنانية. تولى سنوات الحرب عدة مناصب حكومية آخرها منصب وزير المالية إلى تاريخ وفاته في 7 أغسطس 1987. خلفه على رأس حزب الوطنيين الأحرار نجلاه داني ثم دوري.

1964 - الحكم على الزعيم الأفريقي نيلسون مانديلا بالسجن مدى الحياة.
هو الرئيس الأسبق لجمهورية جنوب إفريقيا وأحد أبرز المناضلين والمقاومين لسياسة التمييز العنصري التي كانت متبعة في جنوب إفريقيا. لقبه افراد قبيلته بـ(ماديبا) Madiba وتعني العظيم المبجل وهو لقب يطلقه افراد عشيرة مانديلا على الشخص الارفع قدرا بينهم وأصبح مرادفا لاسم نيلسون مانديلا. دائما ما اعتبر مانديلا ان المهاتما غاندي المصدر الأكبر لإلهامه في حياته سواء لفلسفته حول نبذ العنف والمقاومة السلمية ومواجهة المصائب والصعاب بكرامة وكبرياء. 1970 - القوات الأمريكية تغادر قاعدة هويلس الليبية بعد نحو 25 عامًا من احتلالها بعد طردها للقوات الإيطالية والألمانية منها في أعقاب الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1971 - الولايات المتحدة تلغي القطيعة الاقتصادية مع الصين والتي دامت 21 سنة.

1982 - سوريا وإسرائيل توافقان على وقف إطلاق النار في البقاع اللبناني بعد حوالي خمسة أيام من القتال الشرس بين الجانبين في إطار الاجتياح الإسرائيلي إلى لبنان.

1988- ثمانون ألف شخص يحيون في ستاد ويمبلي عيد ميلاد نلسون مانديلا السبعين المسجون منذ 1964 بتهمة محاولة قلب النظام في جنوب افريقيا.

1989- الأوزبك السنة يشنون حملة تطهير للتخلص من الشيعة في أوزبكستان.

2001 - تنفيذ حكم الإعدام بالمسؤول عن تفجير المبنى الفيدرالي في ولاية أوكلاهوما الأمريكية تيموثي مك فاي.

2002- المجلس الكبير (اللويا جيرغا) يعقد أول دورة له في أفغانستان منذ طرد طالبان من الحكم.

2004 - السعودية والولايات المتحدة تجريان تحقيقات مشتركة في مخطط مزعوم للرئيس الليبي معمر القذافي في اغتيال ولي العهد السعودي الأمير عبد الله بن عبد العزيز.

2004 - تشييع جثمان الرئيس الأمريكي الأربعين رونالد ريغان.

2005- الإفراج عن الصحافية الفرنسية فلورانس اوبنا ودليلها العراقي حسين حنون بعد اسرهما 157 يوما في العراق.

2009 - منظمة الصحة العالمية تعلن مرض إنفلونزا الخنازير وباء عالمي.
*
مواليد
------*

1572 - بن جونسون، شاعر وكاتب مسرحي إنجليزي.

1776 - جون كونستابل، رسام إنجليزي.

1864 - ريتشارد شتراوس، موسيقي نمساوي.

1867 - شارل فابري، عالم فيزياء فرنسي.

1910 - جاك إيف كوستو، عالم فرنسي في البحار والمحيطات.

1934 - بلاغوي فيدينيتش، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم يوغسلافي.

1937 - روبن وارن، عالم أسترالي في علم الأمراض حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 2005.

1938 - ليلى فهمي، ممثلة مصرية

1941 - صقر الرشود، مخرج مسرحي كويتي.

1945 - نجاح الموجي، ممثل مصري.

1959 - هيو لوري، ممثل إنجليزي.

1962 - توشيهيكو سكي، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.

1969 - بيتر دنكليج، ممثل أمريكي.

1971 - كينجيرو تسودا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.

1981 - إميليانو موريتي، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.

1984 - فاغنر لوف، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.

1986 - شيا لابوف، ممثل أمريكي.

1989 - ديانا شرانق، مغنية لبنانية.
*[SIZE="6"]
وفيات
------
[/SIZE]*
1488 - الملك جيمس الثالث، ملك إسكتلندا.

1727 - الملك جورج الأول، ملك بريطانيا العظمى.

1859 - ميترنيخ، سياسي نمساوي.

1936 - روبرت هوارد، كاتب أمريكي.

1979 - جون وين، ممثل أمريكي.

1984 - إنريكو برلينغوير، سياسي إيطالي.

1990 - أولدريتش نيجيدالي، لاعب كرة قدم تشيكي.

1994 - علوية جميل، ممثلة مصرية من أصل لبناني.

2001 - تيموثي مك فاي، المسؤول عن تفجير المبنى الفيدرالي في ولاية أوكلاهوما.
*
أعياد ومناسبات
----------------*

عيد كاميهاميها، وهو عيد رسمي في هاواي، في تكريم أول ملك لها.

----------


## اليمامة

*الأحداث:*

1812 - نابليون بونابرت يبدأ بغزو روسيا وذلك في إطار الحملة التي يشنها لفرض سيطرته على أوروبا.

1898 - الزعيم الفليبيني أميليو أوجونيالدو يعلن الثورة على الاحتلال الإسباني ويقرر رفع السلاح طلبا للاستقلال.

1901 - اكتشاف إشعاعات عنصر اليورانيوم من قبل الفرنسي هنري بيكريل.

1926 – انسحاب البرازيل من منظمة عصبة الأمم وذلك بعد فشلها بتسويه المشاكل الحدودية بينها وبين جيرانها في أمريكا الجنوبية.

1960 - الإعلان عن الدستور التركي المؤقت.

1965 - انقلاب عسكري في فيتنام الجنوبية.

1968 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة تقر معاهدة عدم انتشار الاسلحة النووية وتدعو إلى التصديق عليها.

2004 - اغتيال وكيل وزارة الخارجية العراقي بسام كبة.

2004 - الرجل الثاني في تنظيم القاعدة أيمن الظواهري يتوعد الولايات المتحدة من خلال شريط صوتي من المساس بمعتقلي جوانتانامو.

2005 - برلمان كردستان العراق ينتخب مسعود برزاني بالإجماع رئيسًا لإقليم كردستان العراق.

2009 - اغتيال النائب في مجلس النواب العراقي عن جبهة التوافق حارث العبيدي عقب أدائه صلاة الجمعة وذلك على يد فتى في الخامسة عشرة من العمر.

*
مواليد:*

1827 - يوهانا شبيري، كاتبة سويسرية.

1897 - أنطوني إيدن، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.

1899 - فريتس ليبمان، عالم كيمياء حيوية ألماني / أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1953.

1908 - أوتو سكورزيني، ضابط نمساوي في جهاز وحدات النخبة النازية س س.

1924 - جورج بوش الأب، الرئيس الولايات المتحدة الواحد والأربعون.

1942 - أحمد أبو الغيط، وزير خارجية مصر.

1948 - محمد عبده، مغني سعودي.

1953 - نجيب الإمام، حكم كرة قدم تونسي.

1957 - جمال الغندور، حكم كرة قدم مصري.

1960 - حسن جوهر، أكاديمي وسياسي كويتي.

1965 - طلال أرسلان، سياسي لبناني.

1973 - ميتسكي سايغا، ممثلة أداء صوتي يابانية.

1976 - توماس سورينسن، لاعب كرة قدم دنماركي.

1979 - دييغو ميليتو، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.

1985 - بليك روس، مطور برمجيات أمريكي.

1988 - إرين دردييوك، لاعب كرة قدم سويسري.

1992 - فيليب كوتينهو، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.

*
وفيات:*

1912 - فريدريك باسي، اقتصادي فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1901.

1937 - توخاتشيفسكي، عسكري سوفيتي.

1980 - ماسايوشي أوهيرا، رئيس وزراء اليابان.

2009 - حارث العبيدي، سياسي عراقي.

*أعياد ومناسبات:*


عيد الاستقلال في روسيا.

عيد الاستقلال في الفلبين.

----------


## اليمامة

*13 يونيو* 





گستاپو أو البوليس السري الألماني Gestapo (وهي كلمة مختصرة من Geheime Staatspolizei أي شرطة (Polizei) الدولة (Staat) السرية (geheime)) و هو أكثر أجهزة الأمن الألمانية شهرة و سرية و قد كان المسؤول عن العديد من العمليات الاغتيال و التدمير للملايين خلال فترة الحكم النازي تأسس لحماية الدولة الألمانية والحزب النازي. وقد تم تأسيس الشرطة السرية في 26 أبريل 1933 في بروسيا. 


*أحداث* 


1325 ميلادية - الرحالة ابن بطوطة ينطلق في أول رحلة له حول العالم من مسقط رأسه مدينة طنجة متجهًا إلى مكة المكرمة لأداء فريضة الحج.

1930 - التوقيع على معاهدة بريطانية / عراقية تقضي بإقامة قاعدتين عسكريتين في العراق مقابل حصوله على الاستقلال.

1933 - أدولف هتلر يصدق على إنشاء جهاز أمن الدولة السري الغيستابو والذي يعد من أسوأ أجهزة الأمن في العالم خلال القرن العشرين.

1951 - طلائع القوات الدولية تصل إلى عاصمة كوريا الشمالية بيونيانغ (بيونغ يانغ) بعد اشتعال الحرب الكورية.

1957 - جلاء القوات البريطانية عن الأردن.

1974 - المقدم إبراهيم الحمدي يقوم بحركة 13 يونيو الناصرية في الجمهورية العربية اليمنية.

1978 - القوات اللبنانية تهاجم بلدة إهدن وترتكب مجزرة أدت إلى مقتل زعيم ميليشيا المردة الوزير طوني فرنجيّة وعقيلته وإبنتهما وعدد من مناصريهما.

1982 - الأمير فهد بن عبد العزيز يتولى الحكم في المملكة العربية السعودية بعد وفاة الملك خالد بن عبد العزيز.

1993 - إعادة انتخاب الرئيس الإيراني هاشمي رفسنجاني لفترة رئاسية ثانية.

2007 - اغتيال النائب في مجلس النواب اللبناني وليد عيدو بتفجير سيارته.

2009 - الإعلان عن فوز الرئيس الإيراني المنتهية ولايته محمود أحمدي نجاد بولاية رئاسية ثانية، وأنصار المرشح مير حسين موسوي يشتبكون مع الشرطة إحتجاجًا على نتائج الانتخابات.


*مواليد*


1584 - مياموتو موساشي، ساموراي ياباني.

1773 - توماس يونج، عالم إنكليزي في علم المصريات والفيزيولوجيا والفيزياء.

1831 - جيمس كليرك ماكسويل، عالم فيزياء إسكتلندي.

1865 - ويليام بتلر ييتس، شاعر أيرلندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1923.

1870 - جول بورديه، طبيب بلجيكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1919.

1884 - آنتون دريكسلر، سياسي ألماني نازي.

1887 - علي الكسار، ممثل مصري.

1911 - لويس ألفاريز، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1968.

1928 - جون فوربس ناش، عالم رياضيات واقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1994.

1933 - فؤاد المبزع، رئيس تونس.

1933 - مها صبري، مغنية وممثلة مصرية.

1937 - إريك ريبيك، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم ألماني.

1944 - بان كي مون، أمين عام الأمم المتحدة.

1953 - تيم ألين، ممثل أمريكي.

1964 - كاثي بورك، ممثلة إنكليزية.

1966 - غريغوري بيرلمان، عالم رياضيات روسي.

1974 - تاكاهيرو ساكوراي، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.

1977 - تميم البرغوثي، شاعر فلسطيني.

1980 - داريوس فازيل، لاعب كرة قدم إنكليزي.

1980 - فلورينت مالودا، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.

1981 - كريس إيفانز، ممثل أمريكي.

*[SIZE="6"]
وفيات [/SIZE]*


1036 ميلادية - الظاهر لإعزاز دين الله، الخليفة الفاطمي السابع والإمام السابع عشر من أئمة الشيعة الإسماعيلية.

1231 ميلادية - القديس أنطونيو، قديس كاثوليكي.

1972 - جورج فون بيكيسي، عالم فيزياء حيوية هنغاري حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1961.

1978 - طوني فرنجيّة، سياسي لبناني.

1982 - الملك خالد بن عبد العزيز آل سعود، ملك المملكة العربية السعودية.

1986 - بيني غودمان، عازف موسيقى جاز أمريكي.

1987 - جيرالدين بيج، ممثلة أمريكية.

2007 - وليد عيدو، سياسي لبناني.

2008 - سعد أردش، ممثل ومخرج مصري.

2009 - فتحي يكن، داعية إسلامي وسياسي لبناني.


*أعياد ومناسبات رسمية* 


عيد القديس أنطونيو من لشبونة.

----------


## اليمامة

14 يونيو 



*أحداث* 


1800 - اغتيال القائد العسكري الفرنسي الجنرال كليبر في حديقة قصره بالقاهرة على يد الطالب السوري الأزهري سليمان الحلبي.
1830 - القوات الفرنسية تنزل بميناء سيدي فرج لاحتلال الجزائر.
1846 - المستوطنون الأوروبيين في كاليفورنيا يقررون الثورة ضد الحكم المكسيكي والتي كانت جزءً منه، وقد إستغل الأمريكيون هذه الفرصة ودخلت قواتهم إليها وضمتها إليها إلى أن تنازلت عنها المكسيك بعام 1848.
1900 - هاواي تصبح جزء من الولايات المتحدة.
1920 - البدء بتشييد سور الكويت الثالث وذلك بعد معركة حمض.
1934 - عقد أول لقاء قمة بين الزعيم الألماني النازي أدولف هتلر والزعيم الإيطالي الفاشستي بينيتو موسوليني، وهو اللقاء الذي فتح الباب أمام تحالف استراتيجي بين البلدين فيما عرف باسم محور برلين / روما، وهو المحور الذي خاض الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1941 -باريس تسقط في وجه الغزاة النازيين.
الرئيس الأمريكي فرانكلين روزفلت يأمر بتجميد الأرصدة الفرنسية والألمانية.
1952 - تدشين أول غواصة نووية.
1962 - تأسيس المنظمة الأوروبية لأبحاث الفضاء.
1967 - المركبة الفضائية الأمريكية "ماينر" تتجه نحو كوكب الزهرة بحثًا عن أوجه الحياة.
1982 - نهاية الحرب بين إنجلترا والأرجنتين حول جزر فوكلاند.
1985 - منظمة تطلق على نفسها اسم "حركة المضطهدين في الأرض" تتخطف طائرة طائرة twa الرحلة رقم 847 المتجهة من أثينا إلى روما.
1989 - الملكة إليزابيث الثانية تمنح رئيس الولايات المتحدة الأسبق رونالد ريغان لقب فارس، وهو أرفع الألقاب في المملكة المتحدة وذلك بعد نحو نصف عام من خروجه من البيت الأبيض.
2003 - حاكم إمارة رأس الخيمة الشيخ صقر بن محمد القاسمي يعزل ابنه الأكبر الشيخ خالد بن صقر القاسمي من ولاية العهد ويعين ابنه الشيخ سعود بن صقر القاسميمكانه.
2007 - حركة حماس تسيطر بالقوة على قطاع غزة، ورئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية محمود عباس يصدر قرارًا بإقالة الحكومة برئاسة إسماعيل هنية ويعين سلام فياض رئيسًا لحكومة انتقالية.
2010 - مجلس النواب العراقي يعقد جلسة بروتوكلية هي الأولى منذ انتخابه في 7 مارس، وقد إستمرت الجلسة عشر دقائق أدى خلالها النواب اليمين ورفعت بعدها لتبقى مفتوحة إلى حين اتفاق الكتل الفائزة على من يتولى رئاسة الجمهورية ورئاسة الوزراء ورئاسة مجلس النواب.



*مواليد* 



1800- شارل أوغستان دي كولوم، عالم فيزياء فرنسي.
1811 - هيريت ستاو، روائية أمريكية.
1856 - أندريا ماركوف، عالم رياضيات روسي.
1868 - كارل لاندشتاينر، طبيب وعالم نمساوي في علم الأحياء حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1930.
1899 - ياسوناري كواباتا، روائي ياباني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1968
1928 - تشي جيفارا، ثائر كوبي.
1930 - بورا كوستيتش، لاعب كرة قدم صربي.
1943 - زبيدة ثروت، ممثلة مصرية.
1950 - روان ويليامز، زعيم الكنيسة الأنجليكانية.
1966 - سيمون، مغنية وممثلة مصرية.
1969 - شتيفي غراف، لاعبة كرة مضرب ألمانية.
1976 -ماسيمو أودو، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.
تاكاهيرو ميزشيما، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1981 - إيلانو، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.
1984 -عبده حكمي، لاعب كرة قدم سعودي.
كريم محمود عبد العزيز، ممثل مصري.




وفيات 




1800 -الجنرال كليبر، قائد عسكري فرنسي.
لويس شارل أنطوان دوزيه، عسكري فرنسي.
1837 - جاكومو ليوباردي، شاعر إيطالي.
1902 - عبد الرحمن الكواكبي، مفكر وعلامة سوري.
1907 - ويليام لي بارون جيني، معماري أمريكي.
1958 - الشيخ أحمد محمد شاكر، رجل دين مصري.
1968 - سالفاتوري كوازيمودو، شاعر إيطالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1959.
1986 - خورخي لويس بورخيس، كاتب وشاعر أرجنتيني.
2007 - كورت فالدهايم، أمين عام الأمم المتحدة ورئيس النمسا.
2008 - مها الصالح، ممثلة ومخرجة سورية.



*أعياد ومناسبات رسمية 
*

عيد التحرير في جزر فوكلاند.
عيد العلم في الولايات المتحدة.

----------


## اليمامة

15 يونيو 


*
أحداث* 



1389 - وقوع معركة قوصوة التي انتصر فيها السلطان العثماني مراد الأول على الجيش الصربي والتي مكنت العثمانيين من السيطرة على البلقان.
1775 - الكونغرس القاري في أمريكا يقرر تعيين الجنرال جورج واشنطن قائدًا عامًا للجيش الأمريكي الجديد.
1785 - بريلاتري دي روزيه وجول رومان يصبحا أول ضحيتان في حادث منطاد يحاول عبور بحر المانش.
1805 - بدء الحملة البريطانية الأولى على القواسم في الخليج العربي.
1918 - نهاية الحرب الأهلية في فنلندا.
1940 - عرض الجوارب النايلون لأول مرة في الأسواق الأمريكية.
1946 - فريق الملائكة الزرق يقدم أول استعراض جوي له في جاكسونفيل بفلوريدا.
1948 - مصر وسوريا والسعودية والأردن ولبنان والعراق يهاجمون القوات الإسرائيلية في الأراضي الفلسطينية المحتلة.
1957 - المملكة المتحدة تفجر أول قنبلة هيدروجينية لها.
1997 - انفجار إرهابي في مدينة مانشستر الإنجليزية يؤدي إلى جرح أكثر من مئتي مدني ويدمر جزء كبير من وسط المدينة.
2011 - خسوف كلي للقمر على كل الدول العربية




*مواليد* 




1882 - يون أنتونيسكو، رئيس وزراء رومانيا.
1902 - إريك إريكسون، عالم أمريكي في علم النفس التطوري.
1910 - سليمان فرنجيّة، رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية.
1915 - توماس ولر، عالم أمريكي في علم الفيروسات حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1954.
1916 - هيربرت سيمون، اقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1978.
1917 - جون فين، عالم كيمياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 2002.
1921 - غافرييل إليزاروف، جراح عظام روسي.
1924 - عيزر فايتسمان، رئيس إسرائيل.
1933 - سيرجو إندريغو، مغني إيطالي.
1946 - ديميس روسوس، مغني يوناني.
1950 - لاكشمي ميتال، ملياردير هندي.
1954 - جيمس بيلوشي، ممثل أمريكي.
1961 - هالة صدقي، ممثلة مصرية.
1963 - هيلين هنت، ممثله أمريكية.
1964 -كورتني كوكس أركيت، ممثلة أمريكية.
مايكل لاودروب، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم دنماركي
1967 - يوجي أيدا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1969 -آيس كيوب، ممثل أمريكي.
أوليفر كان، حارس مرمى كرة قدم ألماني.
سيدريك بيولين، لاعب كرة مضرب فرنسي
1972 - ماركوس هاهنيمان، لاعب كرة قدم أمريكي.
1981 - جون بنتسيل، لاعب كرة قدم غاني.
1984 - ياسمين جمال، ممثلة مصرية.



*وفيات* 



1381 - وات تايلر، متمرد إنجليزي.
1389 - السلطان مراد الأول، سلطان عثماني.
1849 - جيمس بولك، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الحادي عشر.
1888 - فريدريش الثالث، قيصر ألمانيا.
1889 - ميهاي إمينسكو، كاتب وشاعر روماني.
1934 - ألفريد برونياو، موسيقي فرنسي.
1971 - وندل ستانلي، عالم كيمياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1946.
1991 -الشيخ عبد الله المبارك الصباح، نائب حاكم الكويت من عام 1950 حتى عام 1961.>آرثر لويس، اقتصادي بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1979
1996 - إلا فيتزجيرالد، مغنية أمريكية.
2009 - النبوي إسماعيل، وزير داخلية مصر.


*
أعياد ومناسبات رسمية* 



عيد العلم في الدنمارك

----------


## اليمامة

16 يونيو ..

*
أحداث
------*

1830 - بدء الاحتلال الفرنسي للجزائر.
الاحتلال الفرنسي للجزائر (5 يوليو 1830 - 5 يوليو 1962) الموافق (14 محرم 1246 هـ - 7 ذي القعدة 1380هـ) هو استعمار استيطاني للجزائر من طرف فرنسا. تعرضت دول عربية أخرى للحماية الفرنسية (تونس والمغرب وجيبوتي) أو للانتداب الفرنسي (سوريا ولبنان).

1888 - توماس إديسون يخترع أول جهاز لتسجيل الصوت - فونوغراف.
توماس ألفا إديسون (1847 – 1931م) مخترع أمريكي من أصل هولندي ولد في قرية ميلان بولاية أوهايو الأمريكية، ولم يتعلم في مدارس الدولة إلا ثلاثة أشهر فقط، فقد وجده ناظر المدرسة طفلا بليدا متخلفا عقليا. وظهرت عبقريته في الاختراع وإقامة مشغله الخاص حيث أظهر سيرته المدهشة كمخترع، ومن اختراعاته مسجلات الاقتراع والبارق الطابع والهاتف الناقل الفحمي والميكرفون والفونوغراف واعظم اختراعاته المصباح الكهربائي، والكثير وأنتج في السنوات الأخيرة من حياته الصور المتحركة الناطقة، وعمل خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى لصالح الحكومة الأمريكية، وقد سجل أديسون باسمه أكثر من ألف اختراع، وتزوج أديسون مرتين وقد ماتت زوجته وهي صغيرة، وكان له ثلاثة أولاد من كل زوجة، أما هو فقد مات في نيوجرسي سنة 1931.
فونوغراف:
اشتهر اسمه بالفونوغراف وفقاً للنقل الحرفي من الكلمة اليونانية phonographe أو الحاكي . هو أقدم جهاز اسخدم لتسجيل واستعادة الصوت. فهو يستعيد أصواتا مسجلة تماثليا على إسطوانات. الإسطوانة عبارة عن قرص ذو أخدود حلزوني. يبدأ التسجيل عادة عند طرف القرص وينتهي عند مركزه. الحاكي كان وسط التخزين الأكثر شيوعا للتسجيلات الصوتية خلال القرن العشرين. ورغم حلول التسجيل الرقمي مكانه بدءاً من الثمانينات إلا أنه لايزال ينتج ويستخدم حتى عام 2008 م .

1904 - اغتيال حاكم فنلندا العام نيكولاي بوبريكوف على يد مساعد أمين الصندوق أويغن شاومان.

1918 - الكونغرس الأمريكي يعتمد قانون جديد ينص على سجن من ينتقد الحكومة الأمريكية.
الكونغرس الأمريكي هو المؤسسة الدستورية الأولى في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ويعتبر الهيئة التشريعية في النظام السياسي ويتألف من مجلسين هما : - مجلس الشيوخ الأمريكي - مجلس النواب الأمريكي

1922 - هنري بيرلاينر يعرض نموذج بدائي لمروحية للبحرية الأمريكية.

1933 - عقد أول مؤتمر دوري لجماعة الإخوان المسلمون التي أسسها حسن البنا في مارس 1928.
حسن أحمد عبد الرحمن محمد البنا الساعاتي - (14 أكتوبر 1906 - 12 فبراير 1949م) (1324هـ - 1368هـ)، مؤسس حركة الإخوان المسلمين سنة 1928 والمرشد الأول للجماعة.
الإخوان المسلمون هي جماعة إسلامية، تصف نفسها بأنها "إصلاحية شاملة". تعتبر أكبر حركة معارضة سياسية في كثير من الدول العربية، خاصة في مصر، أسسها حسن البنا في مصر في مارس عام 1928م كحركة إسلامية وسرعان ما انتشر فكر هذه الجماعة، فنشأت جماعات أخرى تحمل فكر الإخوان في العديد من الدول، ووصلت الآن إلى 72 دولة تضم كل الدول العربية ودولاً إسلامية وغير إسلامية في القارات الست.

1940 - الجنرال الفرنسي فيليب بيتان يتولى رئاسة وزراء الدولة الفرنسية الموالية للاحتلال النازي، وقد واجهه الجنرال شارل ديغول بإنشاء حكومة فرنسا الحرة في الخارج بمساندة الحلفاء.
فيليب بيتان (1856 - 1951) كان عسكري ورجل دولة فرنسي أكرم بلقب الماريشال في 1918.

1949 - الخطوط الجوية الفرنسية تعلن عن إطلاق رحلات كل ساعة بين باريس ولندن.
الخطوط الجوية الفرنسية أو إير فرانس من بين أكبر شركات الطيران في العالم. والمقر الرئيسي للشركة في باريس، وهي تابعة لشركة Air France-KLM، وتنظم الخطوط الجوية الفرنسية وترتب جداول لملايين الركاب وطرود الشحن لـ 187 وجهة في 83 دولة. المطار الرئيسي للشركة هو مطار شارل ديغول الدولي، ومطار باريس أورلي ومطار سانت إكسوبيري ليون ومطار نايس كوت دي أزار هي مطارات ثانوية. في شهر مارس 2004 كان عدد الموظفين 71,654، وقد إرتفع هذا العدد في مارس 2007 إلى 102,422 .

1952 - طائرة القوات الجوية السوفيتية ميج 15 تسقط طائرة سي-47 داكوتا التابعة لسلاح الجو الملكي السويدي خلال مهمة جمع معلومات استخباراتية فوق بحر البلطيق.
بحر البلطيق يقع في شمال أوروبا محاطا بشبه الجزيرة الاسكندنافية وأوروبا الوسطى وأوروبا الشمالية وأوروبا الشرقية والجزر الدنماركية يتصل بخليج كاتيغات عن طريق مضيق أوريسند والحزام الكبير والحزام الصغير وهو بحر ذو ماء مسوس. يكمل كاتيغات طريقه إلى بحر سكاغيراك ومنه لبحر الشمال حتى يصل إلى المحيط الأطلسي. يتصل البلطيق بالبحر الأبيض عن طريق قناة البحر الأبيض وببحر الشمال عن طريق قناة كيل. سميت دول البلطيق الثلاث (لاتفيا، استونيا وليتوانيا) بهذا الاسم نسبة له.

1959 - مقاتلة ميكويان جيروفيتش ميج-17 تابعة لكوريا الشمالية تهاجم طائرة البحرية الأمريكية بيه4إم ميركاتور فوق ساحل كوريا، إلا إن الطائرة الأمريكية عادت سالمة لليابان.
ميكويان جيروفيتش ميج 17 (روسى: Микоян и Гуревич МиГ-17) (لقب تعريف الناتو: فريسكوFresco) هي طائرة حربية نفاثة من تصميم مكتب ميكويان جيروفيتش في الاتحاد السوفييتى السابق. دخلت الخدمة عام 1952 وأنتجت بكميات كبيرة تفوق العشرة آلاف طائرة وصدرت إلى العديد من دول العالم وشاركت في العديد من الحروب والصراعات كحرب فييتنام والصراع العربي الإسرائيلي.

1976 - شرطة جنوب أفريقيا تطلق النار على مسيرة سلمية نظمها الطلبة السود لمناهضه سياسة التميز العنصري وقتلو خلالها 566 طفلًا.
جمهورية جنوب أفريقيا، هي دولة كبيرة في أقصى جنوب أفريقيا. تقع في الطرف الجنوبي للقارة ويحدها كل من ناميبيا، بوتسوانا، زمبابوي، موزمبيق وسوازيلاند. كما أن دولة ليسوتو محاطة بالكامل بأراضي جنوب إفريقيا. اقتصادها هو الأكبر والأكثر تطورا بين كل الدول الأفريقية، والبنية التحتية الحديثة موجودة في كل أنحاء البلاد تقريباً.

1977 - ليونيد بريجينيف يتولى رئاسة الاتحاد السوفيتي.
ليونيد إيلييتش بريجينيف هو (بالروسية: Леони́д Ильи́ч Бре́жнев) (ولد 19 ديسمبر 1906 – توفي 10 نوفمبر 1982). كان الرئيس الفعلي للإتحاد السوفييتي بين عامي 1964 و1982، ولكن في الفترة الأولى كان يشاركه السلطة آخرون. كان الأمين العام للحزب الشيوعي السوفييتي بين عامي 1964 و1982، وكان رئيسا لمجلس السوفييت الأعلى (رئيس الدولة) مرتين، بين العامين 1960 و1964 وبين العامين 1977 و1982.ترأس الإتحاد كخليفة ليخورتشوف. ازدادت في عهدة قوة المافيا وانتشارها بشكل واسع وملحوظ.

1984 - الطيار إيملي وارنر ومساعدتها الطيار باربرا كوك يكونا أول طاقم طائرة رحلة تجارية نسائي في العالم وذلك عند تحليقهم من دنفر إلى ليكسينغتون في ولاية كنتاكي على متن خطوط فرونتير الجوية.
مراد الرابع بن أحمد الأول بن محمد الثالث بن مراد الثالث بن سليم بن سليمان القانوني بن سليم الأول بن بايزيد الثاني بن محمد الفاتح هو الخليفة العثماني الثامن عشر، عاش بين عامي 1021 هـ و1049 هـ/1612 و1640 م. حكم 17 عاما منذ عام 1032 هـ/1623 م وكان عمره آنذاك 11 عاما ميلاديا. ضمت بغداد للدولة العثمانية في عهده عام 1639 م. كان مولعا بالشعر كما كان موسيقيًا مميزًا. تولى أمر الخلافة بعد عزل عمه مصطفى الأول عام 1032 هـ. وتولى الخلافة وهو صغير فسيطر عليه الإنكشارية في بداية الأمر. حدث تمرد في بغداد فأرسل الخليفة جيشًا إليها ولكن الصفويين دخلوا بغداد واستولوا عليها، وبعد وفاة الشاه عباس وتولى ابنه الصغير مكانه استغل العثمانيون الفرصة وحاصروا بغداد ولكنهم لم يتمكنوا من اقتحامها.
*
مواليد
------*

1612 - السلطان مراد الرابع، سلطان عثماني.
مراد الرابع بن أحمد الأول بن محمد الثالث بن مراد الثالث بن سليم بن سليمان القانوني بن سليم الأول بن بايزيد الثاني بن محمد الفاتح هو الخليفة العثماني الثامن عشر، عاش بين عامي 1021 هـ و1049 هـ/1612 و1640 م. حكم 17 عاما منذ عام 1032 هـ/1623 م وكان عمره آنذاك 11 عاما ميلاديا. ضمت بغداد للدولة العثمانية في عهده عام 1639 م. كان مولعا بالشعر كما كان موسيقيًا مميزًا. تولى أمر الخلافة بعد عزل عمه مصطفى الأول عام 1032 هـ. وتولى الخلافة وهو صغير فسيطر عليه الإنكشارية في بداية الأمر. حدث تمرد في بغداد فأرسل الخليفة جيشًا إليها ولكن الصفويين دخلوا بغداد واستولوا عليها، وبعد وفاة الشاه عباس وتولى ابنه الصغير مكانه استغل العثمانيون الفرصة وحاصروا بغداد ولكنهم لم يتمكنوا من اقتحامها.

1888 - ألكسندر فريدمان، عالم كون فيزيائى ورياضياتي سوفيتى وروسى.

1890 - ستان لوريل، ممثل إنجليزي.
سمه الحقيقي آرثر ستانلي جيفرسون (16 يونيو 1890 - 23 فبراير 1965) وهو ممثل كوميدي اشترك مع أوليفر هاردي في ثنائي كوميدي هو لوريل وهاردي في العشرينات وحتى أواخر الأربعينات. ولد لوريل عام 1890 في أولفرستون شمال إنكلترا لعائلة من الاستعراضيين ثم ذهب إلى الولايات المتحدة حيث جمعه المنتج هال روتش مع هاردي الذي أصبح زميله. بعد موت هاردي عام 1957 قرر لوريل ترك التمثيل ورفض العديد من العروض منها الفيلم المسمى إنه عالم مجنون مجنون مجنون مجنون والذي حقق النجاح عام 1963 وحافظ على وعده حتى مات في سانتا مونيكا في كاليفورنيا عام 1965 عن 74 عاما.

1894 - محمود تيمور، كاتب مصري.
ولد محمود أحمد تيمور في أحد أحياء مصر القديمة في (12 من المحرم 1312هـ = 4 من يونيو 1894م)، ونشأ في أسرة عريقة على قدر كبير من الجاه والعلم والثراء؛ فقد كان أبوه أحمد تيمور باشا واحدًا من أبرز أعلام عصره ومن أقطاب الفكر والأدب المعدودين، وله العديد من المؤلفات النفيسة والمصنفات الفريدة التي تكشف عن موسوعية نادرة وعبقرية فريدة.

1897 - جورج فيتيغ، عالم كيمياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1979.
جورج فيتيغ (بالألمانية: Georg Wittig) هو كيميائي ألماني ولد في 16 جوان 1897 وتوفي في 26 أوت 1987. هو مكتشف طريقة إنتاج الألكين من الألدهيد والكيتون.

1902 - بربرة مكلنتوك، عالمة أمريكية في علم الوراثة الخلوية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1983.
باربرا مكلنتوك (بالإنجليزية: Barbara McClintock‏) (16 جوان 1902 - 2 سبتمبر 1992) هي عالمة أمريكية من بين أشهر علماء الوراثة الخلوية في العالم. حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الطب لعام 1983.

1924 - سعد أردش، فنان مسرحي مصري.
سعد أردش (16 يونيو 1924 - 13 يونيو 2008[1])، ممثل مسرحي مصري. بدأ حياته موظفا بالسكك الحديدية واستخدم مخازنها في تقديم عروض مسرحية للهواة قبل أن ينتقل إلى القاهرة ليلتحق بمعهد التمثيل ويحصل على دبلوم المعهد عام 1950 بالقاهرة.

1934 - ويليام شارب، اقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1990.
ولد ويليام شارب (بالإنجليزية: William F. Sharpe‏) في 16 يونيو 1934 في بوسطن، ماساشوستس. فاز بجائزة نوبل للعلوم الاقتصادية عام 1990.

1937 - سيميون الثاني، رئيس وزراء بلغاريا.
سيميون الثاني أو سيميون دوق ساكس كوبورج وغوثا بالإنجليزية (Simeon of Saxe-Coburg and Gotha)، بالبلغارية (Симеон Сакскобургготски) هو آخر ملوك بلغاريا، ولد في 17 يونيو 1937 م.في صوفيا.

1938 - جويس كارول أوتس، كاتبة أمريكية.
جويس كارول أوتس كاتبة أمريكية ولدت عام 1938 وتقوم بتدريس الأدب في جامعة برينستون منذ عام 1978.

1946 - جودي ريل، سياسية أمريكية.
ماري جودي ريل (بالإنجليزية: Mary Jodi Rell‏)؛ (16 يونيو 1946 في ولاية فيرجينيا -)، سياسية أمريكية تنتمي إلى الحزب الجمهوري وتشغل حاليا منصب حاكم على ولاية كونيتيكت منذ 1 تموز - يوليو من سنة 2004 .وتعد ماري جودي ريل ثاني امرأة تشغل منصب حاكم على ولاية كونيتيكت .

1952 - جورج باباندريو، رئيس وزراء اليونان.
جورج باباندريو (16 يونيو 1952 -)، رئيس وزراء اليونان منذ 6 أكتوبر 2009.

1969 - نعيم سادافي، لاعب كرة قدم إيراني.
نعيم سادافي، من مواليد 16 يونيو 1969، وهو لاعب كرة قدم إيراني سابق، ويلعب كمدافع. و قد لعب معظم مسيرته الكروية مع نادي بيروسبيلوس الإيراني، وقد كان عضوا مع منتخب إيران لكرة القدم في كأس العالم لكرة القدم 1998.

1970 - كوبي جونز، لاعب كرة قدم أمريكي.
كوبي جونز، من مواليد 16 يونيو 1970 في ديترويت في ميشيغان في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، لاعب كرة قدم أمريكي. بدأ مسيرته مع منتخب الولايات المتحدة لكرة القدم في عام 1992 وحتى عام 2004، وشارك معهم في 164 مباراة وسجل 15 هدف.

1971 - توباك، فنان هيب هوب أمريكي.
توباك أمارو شاكور (16 يونيو 1971 - 13 سبتمبر 1996) (بالإنجليزية: Tupac Amaru Shakur) كان مغني هيب هوب، وشاعر، وممثل أمريكي.
ولد في هارلم في مدينة نيويورك شرقي مانهاتن.

1972 - جون شو، ممثل أمريكي.

1973 - نيكوس ماتشلاس، لاعب كرة قدم يوناني.
نيكوس ماتشلاس (باليونانية : νίκος μαχλάς) (ولد في 16 يونيو 1973 في هيراكليون إقريطش) هو لاعب كرة قدم يوناني في عام 2007 لعب مهاجما للفريق القبرصي أبويل. بدأ مسيرته مع فريق أو إف آي في فبراير 1991، ولعب معه لستة مواسم قبل أنتقاله في عام 1996 إلى النادي الهولندي فيسي.

1980 - مارتن سترينزل، لاعب كرة قدم نمساوي.

1981 - بنيامين بيكر، لاعب كرة مضرب ألماني.

1986 - فيرناندو موسليرا، حارس مرمى كرة قدم أوروجواياني.

*وفيات
------*

1778 - كونراد إيكهوف، ممثل ألماني.
كونراد إيكهوف (Hans Conrad Dietrich Ekhof) أو هانس كونراد ديترش إيكهوف (12 أغسطس 1720 في هامبورغ - 16 يونيو 1778) كان ممثلا ألمانياً.
كان إيكوف يعتبر في حياته كأب لفن التمثيل الألماني، كان منذ عام 1740 عضواً في مختلف المسارح. في عام 1764 ذهب إلى كونراد إيرنست أكيرمان إلى هامبورغ وحاول الاشتراك في إنشاء مسرح وطني، وبالفعل أنشأ عام 1753 في مدينة شفيرين أول أكاديمية تمثيل ألماني

1869 - تشارلز ستورت، مستكشف إنجليزي.
تشارلز ستورت (1795 – 1869) هو مستكشف إنغليزي توغل في أستراليا نحو الأنهار غرب نيو ساوث ويلز وفكتوريا. ولد ستورت في البنغال يوم 28 أبريل 1795 تعلم في إنكلترا ودخل الجيش في سن 18 سنة وفي الثلاثة عشر سنة اللاحقة حارب في إسبانيا وكندا وفرنسا وأيرلندا وأصبح سكرتير الحرب في نيو ساوث ويلز عام 1827 للحاكم سير رالف دارلينغ.

1958 - ناغي إيمري، سياسي هنغاري.
ناغي ايمري (7 يونيو 1896 - 16 يونيو 1958 ) سياسي مجري شغل منصب رئيس وزراء المجر لفترتين وانتهت فترته الثانية بسقوط حكومته على يد الغزو السوفيتي للمجر أثناء الثورة المجرية 1956 وتم إعدامه بعد ذلك بسنتين بتهمة الخيانة العظمي.

1959 - الشيخ فهد السالم الصباح، رئيس دائرة البريد والبرق والهاتف في الكويت.
الشيخ فهد السالم الصباح (1909 - 16 يونيو 1959)، رئيس دائرة البريد والبرق والهاتف في الكويت. هو أحد أبناء حاكم الكويت التاسع الشيخ سالم المبارك الصباح.

1969 - هارولد ألكسندر، قائد عسكري بريطاني.
هارولد ألكسندر (بالإنجليزية: Harold Alexander‏) ولد في 10 ديسمبر 1891 وتوفي في 16 يونيو 1969 قائد بريطاني من الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1977 - فيرنر فون براون، فيزيائي صواريخ ومهندس طيران فضاء ألماني.
فيرنر فون براون (بالألمانية: Wernher von Braun) (ولد في 23 مارس 1912 - توفي في 16 يونيو 1977)، هو فيزيائي صواريخ ومهندس طيران وفضاء ألماني. كان براون من أول المساعدين على تطور التقنية الصاروخية في ألمانيا والولايات المتحدة.

2003 - يوري هنريك فون فريكت، فيلسوف فنلندي.
يورْي هنريك فون فريكت (Georg Henrik von Wright؛ هلسنكي، 14 يونيو 1916 - هلسنكي، 16 يونيو 2003) فيلسوف فنلندي ، خلف لودفيش فيتغنشتاين كأستاذ في جامعة كامبريدج. نشر باللغات الإنكليزية و الألمانية و الفنلندية و السويدية. ينتمي إلى الأقلية الناطقة باللغة السويدية في فنلندا ، كما أن لفون فريكت أسلاف فنلنديين و أخرين اسكتلنديين من القرن السابع عشر.

2005 - سالم حنا خميس، عالم رياضيات فلسطيني.
ولد سالم خميس في قرية الرينة الفلسطينيّة يوم 22 نوفمبر 1919 للوالدين حنا وجميلة.
*
أعياد ومناسبات
----------------*

عيد الشباب في جنوب أفريقيا.

----------


## اليمامة

*17يـــونـــــيو*


*أحداث*

656 - اغتيال الخليفة عثمان بن عفان ثالث الخلفاء الراشدين في بيته.

1579 - البحار البريطاني فرانسيس دريك يرسو في ميناء شمال مدينة
سان فرانسيسكو بولاية كاليفورنيا وذلك أثناء دورانة على الأرض،
وأعلن ضم كاليفورنيا إلى أراضي صاحبة الجلالة الملكة إليزابيث الأولى.

1795 - القنصل الفرنسي في القاهرة يقترح على بلاده احتلال
مصر عسكريًا للمحافظة على المصالح الفرنسية.

1800 - الفرنسيون يعدمون سليمان الحلبي لقيامه
باغتيال القائد الفرنسي كليبر.

1940 - المملكة المتحدة وقوات الحلفاء يضطرون للإنسحاب من فرنسا
بعد أن استولت قوات ألمانيا النازية على ثلثيخت وشكلت حكومة
موالية لها في مدينة فيشي برئاسه المارشال فيليب بيتان.

دول البلطيق الثلاث إستونيا ولاتفيا ولتوانيا يسقطون تحت الاحتلال السوفيتي.
1944 - استقلال أيسلندا عن الدنمارك.
1953 - اندلاع ثورة عمالية في ألمانيا الشرقية.
1967 - الصين تقوم بتجربتها النووية الأولى وتفجر قنبلة هيدروجينية.

1972 - إلقاء القبض على 5 موظفين في البيت الأبيض
لتورطهم في فضيحة ووترغيت.

1986 - أربعة إنفجارات في الكويت بعدد من المنشئات النفطية
بمنطقة الأحمدي سببت حرائق كبيرة في ميناء الأحمدي
وحقول المقوع دون وقوع إصابات، وقد تبنت منظمة الثوريون العرب
مسؤولية هذه الإنفجارات.

1994 - انطلاق بطولة كأس العالم لكرة القدم والمقامة في الولايات المتحدة.

إلقاء القبض على لاعب كرة القدم الأمريكية والممثل
الأمريكي أو جاي سيمبسون لتورطه في مقتل زوجته وصديقها.




*مواليد*

1239 - الملك إدوارد الأول، ملك إنجلترا.
1882 - إيغور سترافينسكي، موسيقي روسي.
1888 - هاينز جوديريان، عسكري ألماني.
1898 - إيشر، رسام هولندي.
1917 - يوسف السباعي، أديب ووزير مصري.

1920 - فرنسوا جاكوب، طبيب فرنسي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1965.

1929 - الشيخ صباح الأحمد الجابر الصباح، أمير دولة الكويت.

1940 - جورج أكرلوف، اقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 2001.

1942 - محمد البرادعي، دبلوماسي مصري ورئيس
الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية الأسبق حاصل
على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 2005.

1943 - باري مانيلو، مغني أمريكي.
1959 - كازكي ياو، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1960 - توماس هادن تشورتش، ممثل أمريكي.
1961 - كويتشي يامادِرا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1963 - جريج كينيار، ممثل أمريكي.
1969 - إليا تسيمبالار، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم روسي.
1971 - باولينا روبيو، مغنية مكسيكية.
1973 - لويس ليترير، مخرج فرنسي.
1980 - فينوس ويليامز، لاعبة كرة مضرب أمريكية.
1981 - أليكس رودريجو دياز، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.
1985 - ماركوس باجداتيس، لاعب كرة مضرب قبرصي.




*وفيات*



656 - الخليفة عثمان بن عفان، ثالث الخلفاء الراشدين.
1696 - يوحنا الثالث سوبياسكي، ملك بولندا.
1800 - سليمان الحلبي، مجاهد سوري قام باغتيال الجنرال كليبر.

1940 - آرثر هاردن، عالم كيمياء حيوية بريطاني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1929.

1981 - ريتشارد أوكونور، عسكري بريطاني.
1990 - أحمد العدواني، شاعر كويتي.
1998 - محمد متولي الشعراوي، داعية إسلامي مصري.

2001 - دونالد كرام، عالم كيمياء أمريكي حاصل
على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1987.



*
مناسبات وأعياد
*
اليوم العالمي لمكافحة الجفاف والتصحر.
العيد الوطني في أيسلندا.

----------


## اليمامة

*18يـــونـــــيو*




*أحداث*

1778 - القوات البريطانية بقيادة السير هنري كلينتون تغادر ولاية فيلادلفيا
العاصمة السابقة للولايات المتحدة بعد 9 شهور من احتلالها.

1805 - تنصيب محمد علي واليًا على مصر رسميًا وذلك بعد ثوره الشعب
والعلماء على الوالي العثماني خورشيد باشا.

1815 - إندلاع معركة واترلو التي خسر فيها نابليون بونابرت أمام الإنجليز.
1953 - إعلان قيام الجمهورية في مصر ومحمد نجيب رئيسًا لها.
1956 - جلاء آخر جندي بريطاني عن قناة السويس بمصر تنفيذًا لاتفاقية الجلاء.

1979 - التوقيع على اتفاقية سالت-2 بين الولايات المتحدة والاتحاد السوفيتي
وذلك للحد من انتشار الأسلحة النووية والصواريخ البالستية.

1983 - سالي رايد تصبح أول امرأة تذهب إلى الفضاء.




*مواليد*

1908 - كارل هوهمان، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم ألماني.

1942 - بول مكارتني، مغني وموسيقي وشاعر غنائي بريطاني،
وعضو فرقة البيتلز السابقة.

روبير غانم، سياسي لبناني.
1946 - فابيو كابيلو، مدرب كرة قدم إيطالي.
1952 - إيسابيلا روسوليني، ممثلة إيطالية.
1960 - دلال عبد العزيز، ممثلة مصرية.
عمر شارماركي، رئيس وزراء الصومال.

1964 - عدي صدام حسين، ابن رئيس العراق الأسبق صدام حسين.
1965 - كيم ديكينز، ممثلة أمريكية.
1974 - إلهام الفضالة، ممثلة كويتية.
1974 - فينشينسو مونتيلا، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.
1977 - عبده بسيسي، لاعب كرة قدم سعودي.
1979 - يوميكو كوباياشي، ممثلة أداء صوتي يابانية.


*وفيات*

1936 - مكسيم غوركي، روائي روسي.
1999 - علي الطنطاوي، رجل دين سوري.
2006 - أحمد نبيل الهلالي، شيوعي مصري.


*أعياد ومناسبات*

العيد الوطني في سيشيل.
عيد الجلاء في مصر.

----------


## اليمامة

*19 يونيو ..*


*أحداث:*

1269 - ملك فرنسا لويس التاسع يصدر قانونًا بتغريم كل يهودي لا يضع الشعار الأصفر على ثيابة بدفع غرامة قدرها عشرة فرنكات فضيه أو السجن.

1856 - اختتام أول مؤتمر للحزب الجمهوري في فيلادلفيا، وتم فيه ترشيح جون تشارلز فريمونت من كاليفورنيا رئيسًا للحزب.

1862 - الكونغرس الأمريكي يمنع الرق في جميع أنحاء الولايات المتحدة.

1885 - وصول تمثال الحرية الذي جاء كهدية من الشعب الفرنسي إلى الشعب الأمريكي إلى ميناء مدينة نيويورك.

1944 - القوات البحرية الأمريكية تهاجم الأسطول الياباني في معركة بحر الفلبين أو فيما سمي باسم عملية ضربة الديك الرومي، وحققوا فيها نصرًا حاسمًا وذلك ضمن الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1940 - القوات الفرنسية تستسلم لجيش إرفين رومل خلال معركة دنكرك.

1961 - الشيخ عبد الله السالم الصباح يوقع اتفاقية تلغي معاهدة الحماية البريطانية على الكويت ويعلن استقلالها، وكانت المعاهدة وقعت في 23 يناير 1899.

1965 - انقلاب عسكري في الجزائر ضد الرئيس أحمد بن بلة قام به هواري بومدين.

1970 - الإعلان عن مشروع روجرز الداعي لوقف إطلاق النار بين العرب وإسرائيل.

1976 - ملك السويد كارل السادس عشر غوستاف يتزوج من الألمانية سيلفيا سومرلاث.

1987 - منظمة إيتا الإنفصالية الداعية لانفصال إقليم الباسك عن إسبانيا تعلن مسئوليتها عن تفجير أكبر سوبر ماركت في مدريد والذي خلف 25 قتيل وحوالي 80 جريح.

1999 - الأمير إدوارد أصغر أبناء الملكة إليزابيث الثانية يتزوج من صوفي رايز جونز في قلعة وندسور.

2003 - إلقاء القبض على السكرتير الشخصي للرئيس العراقي الأسبق عبد حميد محمود.

2004 - السعودية تعلن عن مقتل عبد العزيز المقرن زعيم تنظم القاعدة في شبه الجزيرة العربية.

2007 - تفجير سيارة مفخخة يدمر جدار جامع الخلاني الأثري في بغداد ويقتل حوالي 60 شخص ويجرح 214 أخرىن.

*مواليد:*

1566 - الملك جيمس الأول، ملك إنجلترا.

1623 - بليز باسكال، عالم فيزياء ورياضيات وفيلسوف فرنسي.

1846 - أنطونيو أبيتي، عالم فلكي وفيزياء إيطالي.

1861 - خوسيه ريزال، شاعر فلبيني.

1896 - واليس سمبسون، دوقة وندسور وزوجة الملك إدوارد الثامن ملك المملكة المتحدة الأسبق.

1906 - إرنست تشين، طبيب بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1945.

1910 - بول جون فلوري، عالم كيمياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1974.

1922 - آجي بور، عالم فيزياء دنماركي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1975.

1930 - جينا رولاندز، ممثلة أمريكية.

1936 - تاكيشي أونو، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.

1941 - فاتسلاف كلاوس، رئيس التشيك.

1945 - أون سان سو تشي، سياسية بورمية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1991.

1947 - سلمان رشدي، كاتب بريطاني من أصل هندي.

1948 - نك درايك، موسيقي إنجليزي.

1949 - حسن شحاتة، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم مصري.

1951 - أيمن الظواهري، زعيم منظمة الجهاد الإسلامي المصرية والرجل الثاني في تنظيم القاعدة بعد أسامة بن لادن.

1954 - كاثلين ترنر، ممثلة أمريكية.

1955 - تيسير فهمي، ممثلة مصرية.

1957 - آنا ليند، سياسية سويدية.

1959 - كريستيان وولف، رئيس ألمانيا.

1960 - عمر شارماركي، رئيس وزراء الصومال.

1962 - بولا أبدول، مغنية أمريكية.

1972 - براين مكبرايد، لاعب كرة قدم أمريكي.

1972 - روبن توني، ممثلة أمريكية.

1975 - بيدرو مونيتس، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.

1978 - أحمد مكي، ممثل مصري.

1978 - زوي سالدانا، ممثلة أمريكية.

1979 - خوسيه كليبرسون، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.

1984 - محمد مبارك، لاعب كرة قدم عماني.

*وفيات:*

1867 - ماكسيميليان إمبراطور المكسيك.

1993 - ويليام غولدنغ، كاتب بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1983.

1995 - الشيخ إمام، مغني وملحن مصري.

2003 - عبد الله الطيب، عميد الأدب السوداني.

2005 - عبد الكريم هلال الجحيدلي، نائب سابق في مجلس الأمة الكويتي.

2007 - زئيف شيف، صحفي إسرائيلي.

2010 - مانوت بول، لاعب كرة سلة سوداني.

*أعياد ومناسبات:
*
ذكرى الاستقلال في الكويت.

عيد القديس رومولاد.

----------


## اليمامة

*20 يونيو* 



*أحداث*


    * 1214 - تأسيس جامعة أوكسفورد في المملكة المتحدة.
    * 1605 - اغتيال قيصر روسيافيودور الثاني.
    * 1800 - السلطات الفرنسية تغلق الجامع الأزهر وذلك عقب اغتيال الجنرال كليبر على يد سليمان الحلبي، وضل المسجد مغلقًا حتى خروج الفرنسيين من مصر.
    * 1837 - الملكة فيكتوريا تتولى حكم المملكة المتحدة.
    * 1877 - مخترع الهاتف ألكسندر غراهام بيل ينجز أول شبكة هاتفية في العالم في مدينة هاميلتون في كندا.
    * 1930 - وزير خارجية العراقنوري السعيد يوقع مع المندوب السياسي البريطاني معاهدة تحالف مدتها 25 سنة.
    * 1944 - إنتهاء معركة بحر الفلبين بنصر ساحق للبحرية الأمريكية وذلك في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
    * 1960 - الإعلان عن استقلال ماليوالسنغال.
    * 1963 - ربط الولايات المتحدةوالاتحاد السوفيتي بخط هاتف ساخن خلال الحرب الباردة.
    * 1991 – اختيار برلين عاصمة لألمانيا الموحدة وذلك بعد تصويت برلماني كانت نتيجته موافقة 336 مقابل 321
      صوت معارض.
    * 2001 - انتخاب برفيز مشرف رئيسًا لباكستان.
    * 2009 - انتحاري يفجر نفسه عند قبر الخميني مسفرًا عن قتيلين/ وذلك في أعقاب إضطرابات
      التي تلت الانتخابات الرئاسية.





*مواليد*


    * 1921 - صالح العجيري، عالم فلككويتي.
    * 1926 - رحبعام زئيفي، سياسي الإسرائيلي.
    * 1956 - أحمد المليفي، حقوقي وسياسي كويتي.
    * 1963 - هيروشي أوساكا، رسام أنميياباني.
    * 1966 - عماد ناصف، صحفي وكاتب مصري.
    * 1986 -

          o عادل حمود، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.
          o خافيير باشتوري، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.




*وفيات*


    * 1605 - فيودور الثاني، قيصر روسيا.
    * 1958 - كورت ألدر، عالم كيمياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1950.
    * 2007 - نازك الملائكة، شاعرة عراقية.





*أعياد ومناسبات*


    * يوم اللاجئ العالمي.
    * عيد العلم فى الأرجنتين .

----------


## اليمامة

*21 يونيو* 

*أحداث*


1318 - وقوع معركة البيرة في غرناطة بين النصارى القشتاليين والمسلمين بقيادة أبي سعيد عثمان بن أبي العلاء، وكانت نتيجة المعركة انتصار المسلمين.
1788 - ولاية نيوهامشير تصادق على الدستور الأمريكي لتكون الولاية التاسعة التي تصادق عليه، وبذلك أصبح الدستور وثيقة قانونية حاكمة على الأراضي الأمريكية.
1940 - القوات الألمانية تسيطر على كامل الأراضي الفرنسية وذلك في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1942 - الجنرال إرفين رومل يهاجم القوات البريطانية في طبرق بليبيا، وانتهى هذا الهجوم بالانتصار عليهم واستسلام أكثر من ثلاثون ألف أسير للقوات الألمانية.
1958 - إعلان الجمهورية في موريتانيا.
1963 - الحكومة الفرنسية تعلن عن سحبها لقواتها البحرية من أسطول حلف شمال الأطلسي.
1976 - قوات الردع العربية تبدأ بالوصول إلى لبنان بعد قرار جامعة الدول العربية إرسالها لوقف الإقتتال الدائر هناك.
2004 - مركبة الفضاء سبيس شيب وان تهبط بسلام بعد قيامها بأول رحلة خاصة مأهولة إلى الفضاء الخارجي والتي وصلت إلى الطبقات العليا من الغلاف الجوي.
2005 - اغتيال جورج حاوي في تفجير سيارته في لبنان.


*مواليد* 

1884 - كلود أوكنلك، عسكري إنجليزي.
1887 - محمد عزة دروزة، مفكر وكاتب ومناضل قومي عربي.
1891 - بيير لويجي نيرفي، معماري إيطالي.
1892 - سليمان نجيب، ممثل مصري.
1905 - جان بول سارتر، كاتب فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1964 (رفضها).
1914 - ويليام فيكري، اقتصادي كندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1996.
1925 - جيوفاني سبادوليني، رئيس وزراء إيطالي.
1929 - عبد الحليم حافظ، مغني مصري.
1947 - شيرين عبادي، محامية إيرانية وناشطة في حقوق الإنسان حاصلة على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 2003.
1951 - جيم دوغلاس، سياسي أمريكي.
1953 - بينظير بوتو، رئيسة وزراء باكستان.
1955 - ميشيل بلاتيني، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.
1970 - جبران باسيل، سياسي لبناني.
1973 - جوليت لويس، ممثلة أمريكية.
1978 - كريستيانو لوباتيلي، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.
1979 - كوستاس كاتسورانيس، لاعب كرة قدم يوناني.
1982 - الأمير ويليام، ابن ولي العهد البريطاني الأمير تشارلز ودوق كامبريدج.
1985 - كريس ألن، مغني أمريكي.
1987 - سيباستيان برودل، لاعب كرة قدم نمساوي.


*وفيات*

1377 - الملك إدوارد الثالث، ملك المملكة المتحدة.
1527 - نيكولو مكيافيلي، فيلسوف إيطالي.
1591 - لويجي غونزاغا، يسوعي إيطالي.
1874 - آندرز أنجستروم، عالم فيزياء سويدي.
1876 - أنطونيو لوبيز دي سانتا أنا، رئيس المكسيك.
1885 - محمد أحمد المهدي، زعيم سوداني.
1908 - نيكولاي ريمسكي كورساكوف، موسيقي روسي.
1914 - برتا فون سوتنر، ناشطة سلام نمساوية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1905.
1932 - حافظ إبراهيم، شاعر مصري.
1957 - يوهانس شتارك، عالم فيزياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1919.
1970 - أحمد سوكارنو، رئيس إندونيسيا.
1986 - عاصي رحباني، موسيقي لبناني.
2001 - سعاد حسني، فنانة مصرية.
2005 - جورج حاوي، سياسي لبناني.


*أعياد ومناسبات رسمية* 

- اليوم الوطني في جرينلاند.
- الانقلاب الصيفي في نصف الكرة الأرضية الشمالي، والانقلاب الشتوي في نصف الكرة الجنوبي.

----------


## اليمامة

*22 يونيو* 


*أحداث:*

971 - افتتاح جامع الأزهر للصلاة، وهو الجامع الذي بدأ جوهر الصقلي بنائه في 4 أبريل 970.
1937 - كاميل شاوتاميس يتولى رئاسة وزراء فرنسا.

1941 - بدء عملية بارباروسا الألمانية لغزو الاتحاد السوفيتي وذلك ضمن أحداث الحرب العالمية الثانية، وقد شارك فيها 3 ملايين جندي ألماني.

1973 - كندا تلغي عقوبة الإعدام.

1986 - لاعب كرة القدم الأرجنتيني دييغو مارادونا يحرز هدف باليد في مرمى إنجلترا أثناء المباراة الربع النهائية من كأس العالم في المكسيك، وهو الهدف الذي إعتبر هدف القرن.

2002 - زلزال يضرب غرب إيران ويودي بحياة 261 نسمة.

2004 - البحرين توقف ستة أشخاص لمنعهم من القيام بأعمال تمس الأرواح والممتلكات ولاشتباه صلتهم بتنظيم القاعدة.

2004 - مقتل المختطف الكوري الجنوبي في العراق بعد انتهاء المدة المقترحة من خاطفيه لانسحاب القوات الكورية من العراق.

2009 - نجاة رئيس جمهورية إنغوشيتيا المتمتعة بالحكم الذاتي ضمن روسيا الاتحادية يونس بك يفكيروف من محاولة اغتيال إثر انفجار سيارة ملغومة في موكبه.

*مواليد:*

1757 - جورج فانكوفر، مستكشف إنجليزي.

1767 - فيلهلم فون همبولت، فيلسوف وسياسي ألماني.

1805 - جوزيبي مازيني، سياسي إيطالي.

1856 - هنري رايدر هاجرد، كاتب إنجليزي.

1864 - هيرمان مينكوفسكي، عالم رياضيات ألماني.

1897 - نوربير إلياس، عالم ألماني في علم الاجتماع.

1932 - امريش بوري، ممثل هندي.

1940 - عباس كيارستمي، مخرج سينمائي إيراني.

1942 - أشرف عبد الغفور، ممثل مصري.

1946 - فيحان العربيد، ممثل كويتي.

1949 - ميريل ستريب، ممثلة أمريكية.

1949 - محسن صالح، مدرب كرة قدم مصري.

1952 - جراهام جرين، ممثل كندي.

1953 - سيندي لوبر، مغنية الأمريكية.

1964 - دان براون، كاتب الأمريكي.

1970 - ميشال ألفتريادس، موسيقي وسياسي لبناني.

1971 - خداداد عزيزي، لاعب كرة قدم إيراني.

1971 - عامر منيب، مغني مصري.

1971 - ماري لين راجسكوب، ممثلة أمريكية.

1973 - سعاد رخروخ، صحافية تلفزيونية جزائرية.

1974 - دونالد فيزن، ممثل أمريكي.

1974 - إيمان القصيبي، ممثلة سعودية.

1980 - كارلوس كيم، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.

1981 - أحمد فلوكس، ممثل مصري.

1982 - حمد المنتشري، لاعب كرة قدم سعودي.

1982 - أندوني إيراولا، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.

1982 - سورايا شافيز، ممثلة وعارضة أزياء برتغالية.

1983 - عيسى المحياني، لاعب كرة قدم سعودي.

1983 - ندين تحسين بك، ممثلة سورية.

1984 - جانكو تيبساريفيك، لاعب كرة مضرب صربي.

1988 - كيران لي، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.

1990 - سيباستيان يونغ، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني.

*وفيات:*

1429 - غياث الدين الكاشي، عالم رياضيات وفلكي فارسي.

1969 - جودي غارلند، ممثلة أمريكية.

1976 - صالح جودت، شاعر مصري.

1987 - تقي الدين الهلالي، عالم دين مغربي.

1987 - فريد أستير، ممثل أمريكي.

1990 - إليا فرانك، عالم فيزياء روسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1958.

1996 - صلاح أبو سيف، مخرج سينمائي مصري.

2008 - ألبير قصيري، كاتب مصري يكتب بالفرنسية.

*أعياد ومناسبات:
*

عيد المعلم في السلفادور.

----------


## اليمامة

*23 يونيو ..*

*أحداث*

1532 – هنري الثامن ملك إنجلترا فرانسوا الأول ملك فرنسا يوقعان معاهدة سرية ضد إمبراطور
الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة وملك إسبانيا كارلوس الخامس.
1724 – التوقيع على اتفاقية إستانبول بين الدولة العثمانية وروسيا ضد الفرس.
1812 – نابليون الأول يغزو روسيا.
1868 – كروستوفر شولز, يحصل على براءة اختراع الآلة الكاتبة.
1941 – ألمانيا تبدأ بغزو الاتحاد السوفيتي وذلك ضمن أحداث الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1985 – انفجار طائرة من الطيران الهندي على ارتفاع 31،000 قدم قبالة السواحل الأيرلندية ومقتل
جميع الركاب المقدر عددهم ب329 راكب.
1986 – انعقاد مؤتمر دولي في باريس لمكافحة مرض الإيدز.
1989 – إلغاء منصب رئيس الوزراء في إيران.
1990 – مولدافيا تعلن استقلالها عن الاتحاد السوفيتي.
2004 -
إيران تقرر إطلاق سراح البحارة البريطانيين الذين دخلوا إلى المياه الإقليمية الإيرانية بدون إذن.
أبو مصعب الزرقاوي يهدد رئيس الوزراء العراقي إياد علاوي بالموت.
2009 -
إيران تطرد دبلوماسيين بريطانيين لإتهامهم في التدخل بالشؤون الداخلية وبريطانيا ترد بطرد دبلوماسيين إيرانيين.
السلطات الصهيونية تطلق سراح رئيس المجلس التشريعي الفلسطيني عزيز دويك بعد ثلاث سنوات من الاعتقال.


*مواليد*


47 ق.م – بطليموس الخامس عشر، آخر ملوك الفراعنة البطالمة.
1534 – أودا نوبوناغا، قائد ياباني.
1763 – الإمبراطورة جوزفين، إمبراطورة فرنسا وزوجة نابليون بونابرت.
1879 – هدى شعراوي، مؤسسة الحركة النسائية في مصر.
1894 -
الملك إدوارد الثامن، ملك المملكة المتحدة.
ألفريد كينزي، عالم أحياء أمريكي.
1907 – جيمس ميد، اقتصادي إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1977.
1912 – آلان تورنج، عالم رياضيات إنجليزي ومؤسس علم الحاسوب الحديث.
1919 – محمد بوضياف، رئيس الجزائر.
1927 – ذوقان الهنداوي، سياسي أردني.
1934 – علي الشريف، ممثل مصري.
1936 – كوستاس سيميتيس، رئيس وزراء اليونان.
1937 – مارتي أهتيسآري، رئيس فنلندا السابق حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 2008.
1938 – خيسوس ماريا بيريدا، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.
1940 – أمل دنقل، شاعر مصري.
1945 – جون قرنق، سياسي سوداني.
1955 – جان تيغانا، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.
1957 – فرانسيس مكدورماند، ممثلة أمريكية.
1972 -
زين الدين زيدان، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي من أصل جزائري.
سلمى بلير، ممثلة أمريكية.
1976 – باتريك فييرا، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.
1977 – أنغولو، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.
1983 – محمد حبيل، لاعب كرة قدم بحريني.

*وفيات*

79 – فسبازيان، إمبراطور روماني.
1891 – فلهيلم إدوارد فيبر، عالم فيزياء ألماني.
1965 – أسد رستم، أديب لبناني.
1980 – فارهجيري فنكاتا غيري، رئيس الهند الرابع.
1989 – ميشيل عفلق، سياسي سوري ومؤسس حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي.
1995 -
عاطف الطيب، مخرج سينمائي مصري.
يوناس سولك، طبيب وعالم فيروسات أمريكي.
1996 – أندرياس باباندريو، رئيس وزراء اليونان.
2006 – آرون سبيلنغ، مخرج سينمائي أمريكي.
2008 – آرثر تشونغ، رئيس غويانا.
2009 – إد ماكماهون، مقدم برامج أمريكي.

*أعياد ومناسبات رسمية*

يوم النصر في إستونيا.
عيد الأب في بولندا، نيكاراغوا، وأوغندا.
اليوم الوطني لإحياء ذكرى ضحايا الإرهاب في كندا.

----------


## اليمامة

*24 يونيو*

*أحداث*

1529 - التوقيع على معاهدة سلام لإنهاء الحرب الأهلية في سويسرا.
1839 - نشوب "معركة نصيبين" بين الدولة العثمانية ووالي مصر محمد علي باشا والتي انتهت بهزيمة الدولة العثمانية وفتحت الطريق أمام إبراهيم باشا للوصول إلى عاصمة دولة الخلافة لولا تدخل الدول الأوروبية الذي حال دون ذلك.
1859 - نشوب معركة سولفرينو بين فرنسا والنمسا والتي كانت السبب المباشر لتأسيس الصليب الأحمر على يد السويسري جان هنري دونانت.
1910 - اليابان تغزو كوريا.
1932 - استقلال وإعلان الدستور في تايلاند.
1963 - زنجبار تنال الحكم الذاتي تحت الوصاية الإنجليزية.
1965 - خلع حاكم إمارة الشارقة الشيخ صقر بن سلطان القاسمي، وتولي الشيخ خالد بن محمد القاسمي حكم الإمارة مكانه.
1977 - انتخاب حسن جوليد رئيسًا لجمهورية جيبوتي ليكون أول رئيس لها.
1978 - اغتيال رئيس الجمهورية العربية اليمنية أحمد حسين الغشمي عن طريق رساله مفخخة نقلها له مبعوث رئيس جمهورية اليمن الديمقراطية الشعبية.
1983 - قطع العلاقات بين سوريا ومنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية.
1985 - مركبة الفضاء ديسكفري تنطلق وعلى متنها العربي الأمير سلطان بن سلمان.
2010 - نائبة رئيس الحكومة الأسترالية جوليا غيلارد تتولى رئاسة الوزراء بعد تنحي رئيس الوزراء كيفن رود من منصبه في محاولة من حزب العمال الحاكم تجنب الهزيمة في الانتخابات العامة، وبذلك تصبح غيلارد أول امرأة تتولى رئاسة الوزراء في تاريخ أستراليا.

*مواليد*

1850 - اللورد هربرت كتشنر، قائد عسكري بريطاني.
1883 - فيكتور هس، عالم فيزياء نمساوي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1936.
1888 - غيريت ريتفيلد، مهندس معماري ومصمم هولندي.
1895 - جاك دمبسي، ملاكم أمريكي.
1918 - صلاح نظمي، ممثل مصري.
1927 - مارتن بيرل، عالم فيزياء بولندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1995.
1954 - أحمد عبد العزيز، ممثل مصري.
1959 - ميشال فرعون، سياسي ورجل أعمال لبناني.
1961 - إيان غلين، ممثل إسكتلندي.
1966 - أدريان شيلي، ممثلة أمريكية.
1969 - ثابو منغوميني، لاعب كرة قدم جنوب أفريقي.
1978 -
لويس غارسيا، لاعب كرة القدم إسباني.
خوان رومان ريكيلمي، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.
شونسوكي ناكامورا، لاعب كرة قدم ياباني.
1980 - سيسينهو، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.
1982 - كيفن نولان، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1987 - ليونيل ميسي، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.
1992 - ديفيد ألابا، لاعب كرة قدم نمساوي.

*وفيات*

1768 - ماريا ليزينسكا، زوجة الملك لويس الخامس عشر ملك فرنسا.
1908 - جروفر كليفلاند، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثاني والعشرون والرابع والعشرون.
1978 - أحمد حسين الغشمي، رئيس الجمهورية العربية اليمنية.
2000 - حنا بطاطو، مؤرخ فلسطيني.
2007 - كريس بنوا، مصارع كندي.

*
أعياد ومناسبات رسمية* 

عيد منتصف الصيف في إنجلترا

----------


## اليمامة

*25 يونيو ..*


*أحداث* 

1678 - الإيطالية إيلينا بيسكوبيا تصبح أول امرأة بالعالم تحصل على شهاده الدكتوراه في الفلسفة.
1788 - فيرجينيا تصبح عاشر ولاية تنضم إلى الولايات المتحدة.
1804 - تنفيذ حكم الإعدام بجورج كادودال وذلك لمحاولته الإطاحة بنابليون بونابرت وإعادة الحكم الملكي لفرنسا.
1920 - اختيار لاهاي مقرًا دائمًا لمحكمة العدل الدولية.
1921 - انعقاد "مؤتمر القدس" والذي طالب بإلغاء الانتداب البريطاني على فلسطين وإعلان استقلالها.
1950 - بدء الصدام المسلح على الحدود بين كوريا الشمالية وكوريا الجنوبية.
1965 - الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر يحظى بولاية ثانية لرئاسة مصر.
1975 - رئيسة وزراء الهند أنديرا غاندي تعلن حالة الطوارئ في البلاد وتعليق أحكام الدستور والانتخابات.
1985 - القبض على ثلاثه عشر شخص للإشتباه في تورطهم في عملية تفجيرات للجيش الجمهوري الإيرلندي التي وقعت قبل يومين، وبعد التحقيقات مع الموقوفين تم إحباط قنبلة كانت بأحد فنادق لندن.
1991 - كرواتيا وسلوفينيا تعلنان استقلالهما عن يوغوسلافيا.
1996 - سقوط 16 قتيل من الجيش الأمريكي في تفجير أبراج الخبر في السعودية.
1998 - شركة مايكروسوفت تطرح نظام التشغيل ويندوز 98.
2006 - اختطاف الجندي الإسرائيلي جلعاد شاليط من قبل مسلحين فلسطينيين.
2009 - مجلس النواب اللبناني ينتخب نبيه بري رئيسًا له للمرة الخامسة على التوالي بأكثرية 90 صوت، وينتخب فريد مكاري نائبًا له بأكثرية 74 صوت.


*مواليد*

1852 - أنطونيو غاودي، معماري إسباني.
1864 - فالتر هيرمان نيرنست، عالم كيمياء فيزيائية ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1920.
1894 - الملكة نازلي، زوجة الملك فؤاد ووالدة الملك فاروق.
1900 - لويس مونتباتن، آخر نائب لملك المملكة المتحدة في الهند.
1903 - جورج أورويل، روائي بريطاني.
1907 - هانز ينسن، عالم فيزياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1963.
1911 - ويليام ستاين، عالم كيمياء حيوية أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1972.
1926 - إنجيبورج باخمان، أديبة نمساوية.
1928 - أليكسيي أليكسييفتش أبريكوسوف، عالم فيزياء روسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 2003.
1936 - يوسف حبيبي، رئيس إندونيسيا.
1937 - الشيخ نواف الأحمد الجابر الصباح، ولي العهد في دولة الكويت.
1956 - بوريس ترايكوفسكي، رئيس جمهورية مقدونيا.
1963 -جورج مايكل، مغني بريطاني.
يان مارتل، كاتب كندي
1968 - دورينل مونتينو، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم روماني.
1979 - ريتشارد هيوز، لاعب كرة قدم إسكتلندي.
1982 - علاء حبيل، لاعب كرة قدم بحريني.
1989 - وليد العنزي، مذيع كويتي.


*وفيات*

1533 - الملكة ماري تيدور، زوجة ملك فرنسا لويس الثاني عشر.
1767 - غيورغ فيليب تيليمان، موسيقي ألماني.
1861 - السلطان عبد المجيد الأول، سلطان عثماني.
1894 - سادي كارنو، رئيس فرنسا.
1937 - كولين كلايف، ممثل بريطاني.
1971 - جون بويد، رئيس منظمة الأغذية والزراعة حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1949.
1982 - يوسف إبراهيم يزبك، مؤرخ لبناني.
1984 - ميشيل فوكو، فيلسوف فرنسي.
1995 - إيرنست والتون، عالم فيزياء أيرلندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1951.
1997 - جاك إيف كوستو، مستكشف فرنسي.
2009 -فرح فاوست، ممثلة أمريكية.
مايكل جاكسون، مغني أمريكي.

*أعياد ومناسبات رسمية* 

عيد الاستقلال في موزمبيق.
عيد الاستقلال في كرواتيا.
عيد الاستقلال في سلوفينيا.

----------


## اليمامة

*26 يونيو* 


*أحداث*

1791 - عمر مكرم يصل إلى القاهرة لأول مرة قادمًا من الصعيد.

1819 - تسجيل براءة اختراع الدراجة الهوائية.

1853 - التوقيع على معاهدة المقطع بين الفرنسيين والأمير عبد القادر الجزائري.

1862 - بدء حرب الأيام السبعة أثناء الحرب الأهلية الأمريكية في عهد أبراهام لينكون.

1879 - تنصيب محمد توفيق خديوي على مصر بعد خلع والده الخديوي إسماعيل.

1940 - تركيا تعلن الحياد في الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1945 - التوقيع على ميثاق الأمم المتحدة في سان فرانسيسكو.

1960 - استقلال الصومال الفرنسي عن إيطاليا.

1977 - إقامة آخر حفل غنائي لمغني الروك إلفيس بريسلي.

1979 - اعتزال الملاكم العالمي محمد علي كلاي.

1991 – الاعلان عن استقلال كرواتيا عن فيدرالية يوغوسلافيا.

1992 - منتخب الدنمارك يفوز ببطولة أمم أوروبا لكرة القدم التي أقيمت في السويد للمرة الأولى بعد فوزه في المباراة النهائية على منتخب ألمانيا بهدفين مقابل لا شيئ.

1993 - الولايات المتحدة تطلق صاروخًا يستهدف مقر الاستخبارات العراقية في بغداد وذلك إنتقاما لمحاولة اغتيال الرئيس الاسبق جورج بوش في الكويت في أبريل من نفس العام والتي أحبطت قبل التنفيذ.

1995 - الرئيس المصري محمد حسني مبارك يتعرض لمحاولة اغتيال بعد وصوله إلى العاصمة الإثيوبية أديس أبابا للمشاركة في قمة أفريقية.

2006 - إنضمام جمهورية الجبل الأسود إلى الأمم المتحدة.


*مواليد*



1730 - شارل مسييه، عالم فرنسي في علم الفلك.

1824 - لورد كلفن، عالم فيزياء إسكتلندي.

1892 - بيرل بوك، أديبة أمريكية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1938.

1904 - بيتر لور، ممثل أمريكي.

1908 - سلفادور أليندي، رئيس تشيلي.

1913 - إيمي سيزير، سياسي وشاعر وكاتب فرنسي.

1931 - كولن ولسن، كاتب إنجليزي.

1937 - روبرت ريتشاردسون، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1996.

1952 - بهية الحريري، سياسية لبنانية.

1955 - ألكساندرس ستراكوفس، لاعب كرة قدم سوفيتي.

1968 - باولو مالديني، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.

1970 - تاكيشي كونومي، رسام مانغا ياباني.

1974 - نيكول سابا، مغنية وممثلة لبنانية.

1977 - تايت كوبو، رسام مانغا ياباني.

1979 - أندي أوبراين، لاعب كرة قدم أيرلندي.

1980 - جيسن شوارتزمن، ممثل أمريكي.

1984 - حسين حاكم، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.

1987 - سمير ناصري، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.


*
وفيات 
*
1541 - فرانسيسكو بيسارو، كونكيستدور إسباني.

1831 - موراي ماكسويل ضابط بريطاني.

1943 - كارل لاندشتاينر، طبيب نمساوي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1930.

1946 - يوسوكه ماتسوكا، سياسي ياباني.

1964 - غيريت ريتفيلد، معماري هولندي.

1980 - البطريرك إغناطيوس يعقوب الثالث، بطريرك أنطاكية للكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية.

2003 - مارك فيفيان فويه، لاعب كرة قدم كاميروني.

2005 - محمد مستجاب، كاتب مصري.

2008 - رءوف عباس حامد، مؤرخ مصري.



*أعياد ومناسبات رسمية 
*


اليوم العالمي لدعم ضحايا التعذيب.

اليوم العالمي لمحاربة المخدرات والإتجار بها.

عيد الاستقلال في مدغشقر.

عيد العلم في رومانيا.

----------


## اليمامة

*27 يونيو*

*أحداث*


1548- العثمانيون يحتلون مدينة تبريز والتي تعتبر أحد أهم مدن الدولة الصفوية وذلك في عهد السلطان سليمان القانوني.
1844 - مقتل مؤسس الطائفة المورمونية جوزيف سميث وذلك عندما اقتحمت السجن المحتجز به بولاية إلينوي جماعة معادية للمورمونية وقاموا بقتله مع شقيقه هيروم.
1950 - الولايات المتحدة تتخذ قرارًا بإرسال قوات أمريكية لشبه القارة الكورية وذلك لمحاربة كوريا الشمالية.
1954 - افتتاح أول مفاعل نووي لإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية بالقرب من موسكو.
1967 - تركيب أول جهاز سحب نقود آلي في العالم في مدينة لندن.
1977 - الإعلان عن استقلال جيبوتي.
1991 - القوات اليوغوسلافية تغزو جمهورية سلوفينيا بعد يومين من إعلانها الاستقلال.
1995 - ولي عهد دولة قطر الشيخ حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني يقوم بانقلاب سلمي على والده الشيخ خليفة بن حمد آل ثاني ويتولى الحكم.
2007 - رئيس الوزراء البريطاني توني بلير يستقيل من منصبه، وجوردون براون يخلفه.
2008 - بيل غيتس يتنحى عن منصبه في مؤسسة مايكروسوفت وذلك لرغبته بالتفرغ لأعمال مؤسسة بيل ومليندا غيتس.
2009 -
الرئيس اللبناني ميشال سليمان يكلف سعد الدين الحريري بتشكيل الحكومة الجديدة وذلك بعد تسميته من 86 نائبًا في البرلمان.
الرئيس الموريتاني المخلوع سيدي محمد ولد الشيخ عبد الله يستقيل من منصبه رسميًا بعد قيامة بتعيين حكومة وحدة وطنية جديدة لكي يتسنى إجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية خلال شهر وذلك في إطار اتفاق مع العسكريين الذين أطاحوا به.


*مواليد*

1350 - الإمبراطور مانويل الثاني، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية البيزنطية.
1550 - الملك شارل التاسع، ملك فرنسا.
1869 - هانس سبيمان، طبيب ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1935.
1880 - هيلين كيلر، أديبة أمريكية، كانت عمياء وصماء.
1927 - نصري شمس الدين، مغني لبناني.
1931 -
صلاح قابيل، ممثل مصري.
مارتينوس فيلتمان، عالم فيزياء هولندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1999.
1955 - إيزابيل أدجاني، ممثلة فرنسية.
1975 - توبي ماغواير، ممثل أمريكي.
1977 - راؤول غونزاليس، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.
1979 - فابريتسيو ميكولي، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.
1984 - غوخان إنلر، لاعب كرة قدم سويسري.
1985 - سفتلانا كوزنتسوفا، لاعبة كرة مضرب روسية.


*وفيات*

1574 - جورجو فازاري، رسام إيطالي.
1844 - جوزيف سميث، زعيم ومؤسس الديانة المورمونية.
1985 - إلياس سركيس، رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية.
1994 - مأمون الشناوي، شاعر غنائي مصري.
2009 - جورج حداد، كاتب وشاعر وصحفي أردني


*أعياد ومناسبات رسمية*

يوم الفحص الوطني لفيروس نقص المناعة البشرية في الولايات المتحدة.
عيد النائمون السبعة في ألمانيا.

----------


## اليمامة

*28 يونيو* 

*أحداث*

1914- اغتيال الارشيدوق فرنسوا فرديناند وارث عرش النمسا والمجر والمفتش العام للجيش خلال زيارة رسمية لساراييفو.
1919- الحرب العالمية الاولى: المانيا توقع اتفاق السلام الذي فرضه الحلفاء لإنهاء الحرب.
1938- انسحاب الكتائب الدولية التي ضمت متطوعين من المانيا وايطاليا وفرنسا وبريطانيا والاتحاد السوفياتي قاتلوا ضد قوات فرانكو في الحرب الاهلية الاسبانية.
1950- مصادرة اراضي كبار الملاكين والكنيسة في الصين.
1991- انتهاء تشييد النفق تحت المانش بين بريطانيا وفرنسا.
1991- الغاء الكوميكون السوق المشتركة لدول اوروبا الشرقية الشيوعية السابقة.
1992- برهان الدين رباني يتولى الرئاسة الانتقالية في افغانستان خلفا لصبغة الله مجددي.
1996- زعيم حزب الرفاه نجم الدين اربكان يتولى رئاسة الحكومة في تركيا، اول اسلامي يشغل هذا المنصب منذ اعلان الجمهورية التركية في 1923. 



*مواليد*



1712 - الفيلسوف الفرنسي جان جاك روسو رائد المدرسة الطبيعية الفلسفية، كانت كتاباته تمهيدا للثورة الفرنسية.
1889 - الكاتب عباس محمود العقاد.



*وفيات*



1914 - الأمير النمساوي فرانز فرديناند.  



*مناسبات وأعياد*



1976- استقلال سيشل بعد احتلال بريطاني استمر 162 عاما.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *اخوانى الأعزاء ..أهلاً بكم ومرحبا ..
> 
> 
> 
> حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم ..
> موضوع متجدد معكم إن شاء الله يوميا ..للأحداث التاريخية التى حدثت فى نفس يومنا الميلادى ..أعتبره موضوعا معرفيا وتثقيفيا هاما ..من هذه النوعية الثقافية الخفيفة والمسلية ..ولكنها فى ذات الوقت كافية لأن تستشعر بعض تاريخ وتمسك ما مر من أحداث ..اقرأ معى "حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم " لتستمتع وتحيى مخيلتك سفرا وتخيلا عبر عصور التاريخ المختلفة ..
> 
> وسأبدأ إن شاء الله من اليوم ..
> 
> ...



 :: عزيزتي اليمامة 
موضوع رائع  ولكن ينقصه التميز والتفرد ألا وهو إضافة أسماء أعضاء المنتدى إلى بند المواليد بمعني علي سبيل المثال أنا من مواليد 13 اكتوبر 1942 لذا عليكي بإضافة أسمي مع مواليد حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 13 أكتوبر  وهكذا دواليك       مش كده برضك !


 :: عزيزتي اليمامة 
ألم نتفق على مبدأ المصداقية في حكاية نقل المواضيع كما هي بأن نضيف كلمة    من الجهة الفلانية  
وهاكي المصدر 
 فهل نحن منتدي أبناء مصر المصدر؟ وهم الناقلون ؟!

----------


## اليمامة

> عزيزتي اليمامة 
> موضوع رائع  ولكن ينقصه التميز والتفرد ألا وهو إضافة أسماء أعضاء المنتدى إلى بند المواليد بمعني علي سبيل المثال أنا من مواليد 13 اكتوبر 1942 لذا عليكي بإضافة أسمي مع مواليد حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 13 أكتوبر  وهكذا دواليك       مش كده برضك !


أهلا يا دكتور جمال ..يارب تكون بخير والعزيزة ماما عيشة 
كدا ونص كمان ..
وعلى فكرة أنا حاولت والله أعمل المسألة دى بس لم أنجح تماما لأنى ماعرفش تواريخ الميلاد ومش كل الأعضاء الأعزاء سامحين بظهور تواريخ ميلادهم على الملأ ولذلك كنت طلبت فعلا ان كل واحد يدخل فى اليوم اللى بيوافق ميلاده ..ميلاده طبعا مش وفاته..مش كدا برضو ..هههههههههه..يدخل يعنى ويقولنا ويسجل التاريخ دا للأبد ..فى ناس عملت كدا زى مصراوية مثلا وفيه ناس ماعملتش ..ايه رأيك لأنى أنا عارفة دقتك وملاحظتك العالية تتولى معايا الموضوع دا ..؟ 

أما ذكرى مولدك فكانت إضافة أسعدتنى والله يا دكتور  وأعدك انى هاعملها وياريت يوميها تذكرنى بيها لو أمكن ..

 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أهلا يا دكتور جمال ..يارب تكون بخير والعزيزة ماما عيشة 
> كدا ونص كمان ..
> وعلى فكرة أنا حاولت والله أعمل المسألة دى بس لم أنجح تماما لأنى ماعرفش تواريخ الميلاد ومش كل الأعضاء الأعزاء سامحين بظهور تواريخ ميلادهم على الملأ ولذلك كنت طلبت فعلا ان كل واحد يدخل فى اليوم اللى بيوافق ميلاده ..ميلاده طبعا مش وفاته..مش كدا برضو ..هههههههههه..يدخل يعنى ويقولنا ويسجل التاريخ دا للأبد ..فى ناس عملت كدا زى مصراوية مثلا وفيه ناس ماعملتش ..ايه رأيك لأنى أنا عارفة دقتك وملاحظتك العالية تتولى معايا الموضوع دا ..؟ 
> 
> أما ذكرى مولدك فكانت إضافة أسعدتنى والله يا دكتور  وأعدك انى هاعملها وياريت يوميها تذكرنى بيها لو أمكن ..


 :f2: 
بالله عليكي عزيزتي اليمامة إرجعي وإقرئي ما يلي:التعديل الأخير تم بواسطة دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى ; اليوم الساعة 07:54 PM

الذي أدخلته على مشاركتي السابقة ::

----------


## اليمامة

أهلا يا دكتور جمال ..
أنا رجعت لتعليق حضرتك ..الموضوع دا " حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم " كنت باسمعه وأنا طفلة يوميا فى التليفزيون وكان التليفزيون لا يذكر المصدر ..على اعتبار ان المصدر مؤكد هو التاريخ نفسه يا دكتور ..وحاليا الموضوع منتشر على النت ومن زمان جدا جدا يعنى وفى منتديات ومواقع كتير غير الوكالة القطرية اللى حضرتك أرفقتها فى مشاركتك وأنا اللى بعمله انى بنتقى الأفضل وباجمع تجميع جيد وشامل ..يعنى بتصرف كمان ..وأنا موش حاسه بفضل حد فى الموضوع دا علشان أذكر مصدر محدد هو ليس منشأه أو خالقه ..هل تبادر إلى ذهن حضرتك أو اى من الأخوة المتابعين أننى مبدعة هذا الموضوع ؟

كالعادة يا دكتور جمال صِعِب عليك كلمة الثناء والشكر وكالعادة برضو لازم تطلع أى عيب وكل العيوب ..

على أيه حال أشكرك جدا على وجودك وأتمنى تنورنى دايما هنا 

تحياتى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أهلا يا دكتور جمال ..يارب تكون بخير والعزيزة ماما عيشة 
> كدا ونص كمان ..
> وعلى فكرة أنا حاولت والله أعمل المسألة دى بس لم أنجح تماما لأنى ماعرفش تواريخ الميلاد ومش كل الأعضاء الأعزاء سامحين بظهور تواريخ ميلادهم على الملأ ولذلك كنت طلبت فعلا ان كل واحد يدخل فى اليوم اللى بيوافق ميلاده ..ميلاده طبعا مش وفاته..مش كدا برضو ..هههههههههه..يدخل يعنى ويقولنا ويسجل التاريخ دا للأبد ..فى ناس عملت كدا زى مصراوية مثلا وفيه ناس ماعملتش ..ايه رأيك لأنى أنا عارفة دقتك وملاحظتك العالية تتولى معايا الموضوع دا ..؟ 
> 
> أما ذكرى مولدك فكانت إضافة أسعدتنى والله يا دكتور  وأعدك انى هاعملها وياريت يوميها تذكرنى بيها لو أمكن ..





> * 		إحصائيات المنتدى 		*
> 
> *المتواجدون الآن*
> 
>  				 					There are currently 452 users online. الأعضاء 5 والزوار 447
>  					أكبر تواجد بالمنتدى كان 1,694, 16-07-2009 الساعة 12:17 AM.
> 
>  ‏دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى* ‏*ابن البلد*+ ‏علاء زين الدين ‏أبو سماح
> 
> ...


 :f2: 
عزيزتي اليمامة 
نعم نحن شعب الكسالى بعد أن كنا شعب الريادة  أكيد العزيز إبن البلد يمكنه إضافة مواليد هذا اليوم من الأعضاء إلى إحصائيات المنتدى  وهذا ما تعودت أن أراه في منتدي................. الذي إشتركت فيه أثناء فترة إيقاف المنتدي لي في الستة الأشهر الماضية وكنا هناك نهنئ بعضنا البعض  في صفحة المناسبات والتهاني بالإطلاع على واجهة المنتدي والتى تختوى  في أسفلها على الإحصائيات وأسماء المواليد في هذا اليوم

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> 28 يونيو
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  
>  
> أحداث  
> 
> ...







> اليمامة 	 	 		 			 				
> 28 يونيو
> *28 يونيو* 
> 
> *أحداث*
> 
> 1914- اغتيال الارشيدوق فرنسوا فرديناند وارث عرش النمسا والمجر والمفتش العام للجيش خلال زيارة رسمية لساراييفو.
> 1919- الحرب العالمية الاولى: المانيا توقع اتفاق السلام الذي فرضه الحلفاء لإنهاء الحرب.
> 1938- انسحاب الكتائب الدولية التي ضمت متطوعين من المانيا وايطاليا وفرنسا  وبريطانيا والاتحاد السوفياتي قاتلوا ضد قوات فرانكو في الحرب الاهلية  الاسبانية.
> ...




هل هذا هو التصرف الذي تقصديه عزيزتي المعلمة والمربية الفاضلة  لا بد أن نكون قدوة كأبناء مصر ولا ناقلين من قطر ذات النص مليون مواطن بينما نحن 85 مليون مواطن !

----------


## اليمامة

*29 يونيو* 

*أحداث*

1194 – تتويج سفيري ملكاً على النرويج.
1236 – سقوط قرطبة خاصره الخلافة الأموية في الأندلس وكبرى قواعدها في يد فرناندو الثالث ملك
مملكة قشتالة، بعد أن تخلى عنها محمد بن يوسف بن هود على الرغم من إنه كان في إمكانه نجدتها لكنه لم يفعل.
1732 – الأسبان يستعيدون السيطرة على ميناء ومدينة وهران الجزائرية من العثمانيين، وكان
العثمانيون قد فتحوا وهران قبل 24 عامًا وخلصوها من الاحتلال الإسباني.
1832 – اندلاع ثورة المفتي عبد الغني آل جميل ضد الوالي العثماني علي رضا في بغداد.
1835 – محمد علي باشا يصدر أمرًا بإنشاء مصلحة الآثار والمتحف المصري، وأسند إدارتهما إلى يوسف
ضياء أفندي بإشراف رفاعة الطهطاوي.
1850 – اكتشاف الفحم في جزيرة فانكوفر.
1913 – نشوب الحرب البلقانية الثانية والتي كانت بسبب رغبة بلغاريا في انتزاع إقليم مقدونيا الشمالية
من صربيا، وإنتهت هذه الحرب بعد 42 يوم من اشتعالها بالتوقيع على معاهدة بوخارست في أغسطس 1913.
1938 – إجراء انتخابات المجلس التشريعي في الكويت، وهو أول مجلس تشريعي فيها، وتم خلال هذه
الانتخابات اختيار 14 عضو من بين 20 مرشح.
1949 – الأقلية البيضاء الحاكمة في جنوب أفريقيا تبدأ في تطبيق قوانين الفصل العنصري ضد السود
فيما عرف بسياسة الأبارتيد.
1960 – الرئيس الكوبي فيدل كاسترو يمنع شركة البترول الأمريكية تكساكو ويصادر ممتلكاتها.
1964 – شقيقة الرئيس الكوبي فيدل كاسترو تفر من كوبا وتطلق تصريحات مناهضة له.
1965 – القوات الأمريكية التي أرسلت إلى فيتنام تبدأ أول عملياتها القتالية إلى جانب قوات فيتنام الجنوبية.
1974 – إيزابيلا بيرون زوجة الرئيس خوان بيرون تقسم اليمين كأول رئيسة لجمهورية الأرجنتين.
1976 – سيشيل تحصل على استقلالها من المملكة المتحدة.
1992 – اغتيال الرئيس الجزائري محمد بوضياف أثناء احتفال رسمي بأحد المسارح في العاصمة وذلك
بعد مدة قصيرة من توليه الرئاسة.
2008 -
مجلس الوزراء الصهيوني يصوت بأغلبيه على عملية تبادل أسرى مع حزب الله تقضي بإطلاق سراح 5
أسرى لبنانيين من بينهم سمير القنطار مقابل تسلم جثتي الجنديين الصهيونيين الذي اختطفهم حزب الله في يوليو 2006.
منتخب إسبانيا يحرز كأس أوروبا لعام 2008 بعد فوزه على المنتخب الألماني بهدف وحيد بالمباراة التي
أجريت بالعاصمة النمساوية فيينا.
2009 – مجلس صيانة الدستور في إيران يؤكد نتيجة الانتخابات الرئاسية بفوز الرئيس محمود أحمدي
نجاد وذلك بعد إعادة فرز جزئي لأصوات الناخبين.
2011 – مثل هذا اليوم سيكون يوم الأربعاء إن شاء الله.

*مواليد*



1398 – الملك خوان الثاني، ملك منطقة أرغون.
1798 – جاكومو ليوباردي، شاعر إيطالي.
1868 – جورج اليري هيل، عالم فلك اميركي.
1886 – روبرت شومان، رئيس وزراء فرنسا.
1900 – أنطوان دو سانت-إيكسوبيري، كاتب وطيار فرنسي.
1908 – ليروي أندرسون، موسيقي أمريكي.
1910 – فرانك ليوسر، موسيقي أمريكي.
1925 – جورجو نابوليتانو، رئيس إيطاليا الثامن عشر.
1944 – غاري بوسي، ممثل أمريكي.
1945 – تشاندريكا كماراتونغا، رئيسة سريلانكا.
1972 – نوال الزغبي، مغنية لبنانية.
1978 – نيكول شيرزينغر، مغنية أمريكية.
1988 – إفير بانيغا، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.
1992 – كوكي ريسوريكيون، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.

*وفيات* 


1861 – إليزابيث باريت براونينغ، شاعرة إنجليزية.
1875 – الإمبراطور فرديناند الأول، إمبراطور النمسا.
1895 – توماس هنري هكسلي، عالم إنجليزي في علم الأحياء.
1940 – بول كلي، رسام ألماني.
1941 – إغنيس جان بادروسكي، موسيقي بولندي.
1992 – محمد بوضياف، رئيس الجزائر.
1995 – لانا تيرنر، ممثلة أمركية.


*مناسبات وأعياد رسمية* 

عيد الاستقلال في سيشيل.
عيد المحاربون القدامى في هولندا.

----------


## اليمامة

*30 يونيو* 

*أحداث*

713 - سقوط مريدا في أيدي المسلمين بقيادة موسى بن نصير بعد سنة من حصارها.
1908 - وقوع انفجار تونغوسكا في سيبيريا بروسيا.
1920 - اندلاع ثورة العشرين في العراق.
1925 - السلطات التركية تعدم الثائر الكردي سعيد بيران مع 46 من رفاقة.
1946 - تصدير أول شحنة نفط كويتية.
1960 - استقلال الكونغو كينشاسا عن بلجيكا.
1980 - مجلس الأمن يبطل قرار إسرائيل بضم القدس.
1989 - الجبهة الإسلامية القومية في السودان تنقلب على النظام الديمقراطي التعددي.
1991 - إلغاء سياسة التفرقة العنصرية في جنوب أفريقيا.
1997 - صدور رواية هاري بوتر وحجر الفيلسوف للكاتبة ج. ك. رولينج.
2004 - السلطات العراقية تتسلم الرئيس العراقي المخلوع صدام حسين من السلطات الأمريكية مع 11 معتقل من طاقم حكمة السابق.
2009 -
القوات الأمريكية تنسحب من المدن العراقية بعد 6 سنوات من غزوها وذلك بعد إتمامها لعملية تسليم المسؤولية الأمنية فيها للجيش والشرطة العراقية وذلك تنفيذًا لبنود الاتفاقية الأمنية الموقعة بينهما.
سقوط طائرة ركاب إيرباص يمنية في المحيط الهندي قبالة جزر القمر وتحطمها وعلى متنها 153 شخص.
2010 - كريستيان فولف مرشح تحالف المستشارة الألمانية أنجيلا ميركل يفوز بمنصب الرئيس بعد ثلاث جولات انتخابية

*مواليد*

1470 - الملك شارل الثامن، ملك فرنسا.
1503 - يوهان فريدرش، ناخب ساكسونيا ورئيس الاتحاد الشمالكالدي.
1911 - تشيسلاف ميلوش، شاعر بولندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1980.
1917 - لينا هورن، ممثلة أمريكية.
1926 - بول برغ، عالم كيمياء حيوية أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1980.
1936 - آسيا جبار، كاتبة جزائرية.
1947 - خيري بشارة، مخرج مصري.
1954 - سيرج سركيسيان، رئيس أرمينيا.
1965 - غاري باليستر، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1966 - مايك تايسون، ملاكم أمريكي.
1970 - أنطونيو تشيمينتي، حارس مرمى كرة قدم إيطالي.
1971 - مونيكا بوتر، ممثلة أمريكية.
1973 - فرانك روست، حارس مرمى كرة قدم ألماني.
1975 -
رامي شعبان، لاعب كرة قدم سويدي.
جايمس باناتين، لاعب كرة قدم نيوزيلندي.
1977 - خوستو فيلار، حارس مرمى كرة قدم باراغواياني.
1980 - سيي جورج أولوفينجانا، لاعب كرة قدم نيجيري.
1985 - مايكل فيلبس، سباح أمريكي.
1986 - نيكولا بوزي، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.


*وفيات*

1919 - جون وليم ريليه، عالم فيزياء إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1904.
1934 - كورت فون شلايخر، مستشار ألمانيا.
1967 - شكري القوتلي، رئيس سوريا وباني الجمهورية العربية المتحدة مع جمال عبد الناصر.
1970 - محمد عبد الحليم عبد الله، كاتب مصري.
1986 - نبيلة السيد، ممثلة مصرية.
2010 - نظيم شعراوي، ممثل مصري

*أعياد ومناسبات رسمية*

عيد الاستقلال في جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطية.
يوم السيادة الوطنية في العراق

----------


## اليمامة

*1 يوليو* 



*أحداث:*

636 - المسلمون بقيادة أبو عبيدة بن الجراح يفتحون مدينة حمص بعد أن حاصروها حصارًا شديدًا فاضطرت المدينة إلى طلب الصلح فكتب المسلمون لأهلها كتابًا بالأمان على أنفسهم وأموالهم.

987 - انتخاب أوغو كابيه ملكًا على فرنسا.

1671 - العثمانيون يعلنون الحرب على بولندا.

1812 - الرئيس الأمريكي جيمس ماديسون يطلب من الكونغرس إعلان الحرب على المملكة المتحدة وذلك في ما عرف باسم حرب 1812.

1920 - أدولفو دي لا ويرتا يتولى رئاسة المكسيك لفترة انتقالية.

1938 - الإصدار الأول للمجلة المصورة "سوبرمان".

1949 - جلاء الإيطاليين عن ليبيا والملك محمد إدريس السنوسي يعلن استقلال دولة برقة.
1955 - استقلال تونس.

1958 - كندا تبدأ بثًا تلفزيونيًا يغطي جميع الأراضي الكندية.

1959 - صدور الدستور التونسي.

1973 - رئيس الوزراء اليوناني جيورجيوس بابادوبولوس يلغي الملكية، وتم إقرار هذا الإلغاء في استفتاء عام 1974.

1980 - المحطة الإخبارية العالمية سي إن إن تبدأ عملها.

1987 - اغتيال رئيس وزراء لبنان رشيد كرامي بتفجير مروحيته.

2001 - مصرع الملك النيبالي بيرندرا وزوجته وأبنائه وإخوانه وأخواته الذين كانوا على سلم العرش بعد أن أطلق إبنه ولي العهد الأمير ديبندار بيكرام النار عليهم، وأخيه جيانندرا يتولى الحكم.

2004 - غازي الياور يتولى رئاسة العراق لفترة انتقالية ليكون الرئيس الأول للعراق بعد سقوط حكومة صدام حسين عام 2003.

2009 - طائرة الخطوط الجوية الفرنسية الرحلة 447 تتحطم فوق المحيط الأطلسي وذلك بعد تعرضها لإضطرابات جوية شديدة خلال رحلتها من ريو دي جانيرو إلى باريس.

2009 - شركة صناعة السيارات الأمريكية جنرال موتورز تعلن إفلاسها رسميًا وذلك بعد تقدمها بطلب لحمايتها من الدائنين بحسب الفصل 11 من القانون الأمريكي.

2010 - إجراء انتخابات التجديد النصفي لمجلس الشورى المصري.

*مواليد:*

1637 - جاك ماركيت، مستكشف فرنسي.

1796 - سادي كارنو، عالم فيزياء فرنسي.

1917 - ويليام نولز، عالم كيمياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 2001.

1926 - مارلين مونرو، ممثلة أمريكية.

1926 - أندي جريفيث، ممثل أمريكي.

1929 - جيمس بيلينغتون، أستاذ أكاديمي أمريكي.

1932 - نجيب سرور، شاعر مصري.

1933 - تشارلز ويلسون، سياسي أمريكي.

1937 - مورغان فريمان، ممثل أمريكي.

1946 - براين كوكس، ممثل إسكتلندي.

1957 - ياماشتا ياسوهيرو، لاعب جودو ياباني.

1958 - عزة لبيب، ممثلة مصرية.

1968 - حميد ستيلي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إيراني.

1973 - آدم غارسيا، ممثل أسترالي.

1976 - زيد المولد، لاعب كرة قدم سعودي.

1976 - وليد عبد ربه الجحدلي، لاعب كرة قدم سعودي.

1977 - سارة وين كوليز، ممثلة أمريكية.

1983 - يارا، مغنية لبنانية.

1985 - ماريو هيبوليتو، لاعب كرة قدم أنجولي.

1987 - زولتان هارساني، لاعب كرة قدم سلوفاكي.

*
وفيات:
*
1868 - جيمس بيوكانان، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الخامس عشر.

1925 - سليمان البستاني، أديب لبناني.

1946 - يون أنتونيسكو، رئيس وزراء رومانيا.

1949 - خليل مطران، شاعر لبناني.

1968 - هيلين كيلر، أديبة أمريكية.

1979 - فرنر فورسمان، طبيب ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1956.

1987 - رشيد كرامي، رئيس وزراء لبنان.

2008 - إيف سان لوران، مصمم أزياء فرنسي.

2010 - عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الغديان، عضو هيئة كبار العلماء السعودية.
*
أعياد ومناسبات:*

عيد الطفولة في كوريا الشمالية.

----------


## اليمامة

*2 يونيو* 

*أحداث
*
1777 - منع الاستعباد والرق في ولاية فيرمونت الأمريكية، لتصبح أول ولاية تمنعه على أراضيها.
1819 - بريطانيا تصدر قرار يمنع بموجبه تشغيل الأطفال.
1853 - جيش الإمبراطورية الروسية يغزو الدولة العثمانية معلنًا بداية حرب القرم.
1881 - شارل جول غيتو يطلق النار على الرئيس الأمريكي جيمس جارفيلد، وأدى هذا الحادث لوفاته في 19 سبتمبر.
1917 - اليونان تعلن الحرب على إسبانيا في الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1940 - الزعيم النازي أدولف هتلر يصدر أوامره لقادته العسكريين بوضع الخطط لغزو الجزر البريطانية.
1964 - الرئيس الأمريكي ليندون جونسون يوقع على قانوني الحقوق المدنية والحقوق السياسية، ويعتبر قانون الحقوق المدنية أحد أهم القوانين في تاريخ الولايات المتحدة وبخاصه بالنسبة لنضال الزنوج من أجل الحصول على حقوقهم كاملة كمواطنين في الدولة الأمريكية.
1966 - فرنسا تجري أول تجربة نووية رسمية لها وذلك بتفجير قنبلة في المحيط الهادي.
1976 - اعلان الوحدة بين فيتنام الشمالية وفيتنام الجنوبية المنفصلتين منذ 1954 وإعلان قيام جمهورية فيتنام الاشتراكية.
1979 - عقد أول اجتماع للجنة القدس في مدينة فاس المغربية.
1990 - تزاحم داخل نفق المعيصم بإحدى مناسك الحج يؤدي إلى انهياره ووفاة 1426 حاج.
1992 - تعيين علي كافي رئيسًا للجزائر وذلك بعد اغتيال محمد بوضياف.
2000 - اختيار فيسينتي فوكس رئيسًا للمكسيك/ ليكون أول مكسيكي يعتلي هذا المنصب من حزب معارض منذ أكثر من 70 سنة.
2002 - ستيف فوسيت يصبح أول من يقوم بالدوران حول الأرض دون توقف لوحده بمنطاد هوائي.
2003 - اختيار مدينة فانكوفر الكندية لإحتضان فعاليات الألعاب الأولمبية الشتوية لسنة 2010 وذلك في اجتماع عقد بمدينة براغ.
2004 ـ منتدى الآسيان الإقليمي يقبل انضمام باكستان، لتكون بذلك الدولة رقم 24 في المنتدى.
2009 - ملك الأردن عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين يعين نجله الأكبر الأمير الحسين وليًا للعهد وذلك بعد خمس سنوات من عزله لأخيه حمزة بن الحسين من ولاية العهد.


*مواليد*

1492 - إليزابيث تيدور، ابنه هنري السابع ملك إنجلترا.
1862 - وليم هنري براغ، عالم فيزيائي إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1915.
1876 - فيلهلم كونو، مستشار ألمانيا.
1877 - هرمان هيسه، أديب سويسري حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1946.
1888 - سلمان واكسمان، عالم كيمياء حيوية أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1952.
1903 - أليك دوغلاس هوم، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1906 - هانز بيته، عالم فيزياء نووية أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1967.
1918 - الشيخ إمام، مغني وملحن مصري.
1923 - فيسوافا شيمبورسكا، أديبة بولندية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1996.
1925 - باتريس لومومبا، رئيس وزراء جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطية.
1929 - إيميلدا ماركوس، زوجة رئيس الفلبين الأسبق فرديناند ماركوس.
1930 - كارلوس منعم، رئيس الأرجنتين.
1936 - عمر سليمان، نائب رئيس الجمهورية في مصر.
1942 - فيسينتي فوكس، رئيس المكسيك.
1946 - ريتشارد أكسال، عالم أمريكي في العلوم العصبية حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 2004.
1952 - أحمد أويحي، رئيس وزراء الجزائر.
1957 - بريت هارت، مصارع كندي.
1973 - تركي الدخيل، إعلامي سعودي.
1985 -
آشلي تيسدال، ممثلة ومغنية أمريكية.
كوري برينجاس، ممثل أمريكي.
1986 - ليندزي لوهان، ممثلة ومغنية أمريكية


*وفيات*


1504 - شتيفان الكبير، ملك مولدوفا.
1566 - نوستراداموس، طبيب ومنجم فرنسي.
1743 - سبنسر كومبتون، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1778 - جان جاك روسو، فيلسوف سويسري.
1850 - روبرت بيل، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1934 - إرنست روم، عسكري ألماني.
1961 - إرنست همينغوي، كاتب أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1954.
1977 - فلاديمير نابوكوف، كاتب أمريكي من أصل روسي.
1989 - أندريه جروميكو، سياسي سوفيتي.
1999 - ماريو بوزو، روائي أمريكي.
2005 - ذوقان الهنداوي، سياسي أردني.
2010 - رباب، مغنية عراقية



*أعياد ومناسبات رسمية* 


مهرجان باليو دي سيينا في سيينا في إيطاليا.

----------


## اليمامة

*3 يوليو* 



*أحداث*

708 ميلادية - سك أول نقود فضية في اليابان.

1098 ميلادية - الصليبيون يحتلون مدينة أنطاكية وذلك أثناء الحملة الصليبية الأولى.

1539 - المكتشف الإسباني هرناندو دي سوتو يرفع علم بلاده على أرض فلوريدا الأمريكية ويعلنها مستعمرة خاضعة للتاج الإسباني.

1859 - ساعة بيغ بن في لندن تبدأ عملها وذلك في عهد الملكة فيكتوريا.

1906 - ملك بلجيكا ليوبولد الثاني يعلن مستعمرة الكونغو في غرب أفريقيا ملكية خاصه له.

1916 - المدينة المنورة تتحول إلى مسرح للأعمال الحربية بين العرب والأتراك.

1917 - الإعلان عن استقلال ألبانيا.

1944 - شارل ديغول يتولى رئاسة وزراء فرنسا.

1957 - المجلس الاقتصادي لجامعة الدول العربية يوافق على إنشاء الوحدة الاقتصادية بين دول الجامعة.

1959 - الإعلان عن استقلال سنغافورة.

1962 - تحطم طائرة بوينغ 707 تابعة للطيران الفرنسي بعيد إقلاعها من باريس وأدى الحادث إلى مقتل 130 راكبًا كانوا على متنها.

1974 - رئيس الأركان الإسرائيلي إسحق رابين يتولى رئاسة الوزراء في إسرائيل.

1989 - الحكومة الصينية ترسل قواتها إلى ميدان تيان آن من لفرض السيطرة عليه بعد أسابيع من اعتصام المحتجين فيه.

1991 - تدفقات الحمم من جبل أونزين في ناغاساكي تقتل 43 شخصًا.

2006 - الجبل الأسود يعلن استقلاله وانفصاله عن اتحاد صربيا والجبل الأسود.

2007 - تكون إعصار جونو في بحر العرب والذي ضرب سواحل سلطنة عمان بقوة ودمر وخلف خسائر بملايين الدولارات ثم اتجه إلى إيران بعد أن أصبح عاصفة مدارية.

2010 - اللجنة العليا للانتخابات في مصر تعلن نتيجة التصويت في انتخابات التجديد النصفي لمجلس الشورى والتي كانت من مصلحة الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي الحاكم الذي حصل على 60 مقعدًا من بين 64 مقعدًا تم حسم الاقتراع عليها، بينما حصل على الأربع المقاعد الأخرى حزب التجمع الوطني التقدمي الوحدوي والحزب العربي الديمقراطي الناصري وحزب الجيل الديمقراطي وجناح حزب الغد المنشق عن أيمن نور وذلك بمقعد لكل حزب منهم، وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين تعلن عن عدم فوز أيًا من مرشحيها وتوجه الإتهام للحزب الوطني بتزوير الانتخابات.

*مواليد*

1808 - جيفيرسون ديفيس، الرئيس الوحيد للولايات الكونفدرالية الأمريكية.

1844 - ديتلف فون ليلينكرون، شاعر ألماني.

1864 - أوتو إريش هارتليبن، كاتب مسرحي وشاعر وقصاص ألماني.

1865 - الملك جورج الخامس، ملك المملكة المتحدة.

1873 - أوتو لوفي، طبيب نمساوي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1936.

1899 - جورج فون بيكيسي، عالم فيزيولوجيا أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1961.

1924 - تورستن فيزل، عالم سويدي في العلوم العصبية حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1981.

1925 - توني كيرتيس، ممثل أمريكي.

1929 - فرنر أربر، عالم أحياء وجينيات سويسري حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1978.

1931 - أنتون مورافيسيتش، لاعب كرة قدم تشيكوسلوفاكي.

1933 - الشيخ عيسى بن سلمان آل خليفة، أمير دولة البحرين.

1943 - عبد العزيز مخيون، ممثل مصري.

1977 - كريستيانو ماركيز غوميز، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.

1980 - الشيخ تميم بن حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني، ولي عهد دولة قطر.

1986 - رافاييل نادال، لاعب كرة مضرب إسباني.

*وفيات*

1657 - ويليام هارفي، طبيب إنكليزي.

1826 - نيكولاي ميخائيلوفتش كرامزين، روائي روسي.

1861 - ستيفن أ. دوغلاس، سياسي أمريكي.

1875 - جورج بيزيه، موسيقي فرنسي.

1899 - يوهان شتراوس الابن، موسيقي نمساوي.

1924 - فرانتس كافكا، أديب تشيكي.

1963 - ناظم حكمت، شاعر تركي.

1964 - فرانس إيميل سيلانبا، أديب فنلندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1939.

1970 - هيلمار شاخت، اقتصادي ألماني.

1975 - إيساكو ساتو، رئيس وزراء اليابان حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1974.

1977 - أرشيبالد هل، عالم فيزيولوجيا إنكليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1922.

1989 - الإمام الخميني، رجل دين شيعي والقائد الروحي للثورة الإسلامية الإيرانية.

2001 - أنطوني كوين، ممثل مكسيكي / أمريكي.

2004 - مريم الغضبان، ممثلة كويتية.

2009 - ديفيد كارادين، ممثل أمريكي.

*أعياد ومناسبات*

يوم ذكرى الكونفدرالية في كنتاكي ولويزيانا.

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الموضوع جميل ياندى تسلم ايدك مش مشكله النقل ادام بيضيف معلومه جديده للمتلقى  ::  تسلم ايدك  :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> الموضوع جميل ياندى تسلم ايدك مش مشكله النقل ادام بيضيف معلومه جديده للمتلقى  تسلم ايدك



ازيك يا زيزو ..
منور الموضوع والمنتدى كله ..
ربنا يخليك يا زيزو ..دايما مشجعنى ..
أنا بس هاقول هنا منقول منين ..من المنتدى مثلا اللى انا جيباه منه ..أو المنتديات اللى بجمع منها الفقرات ؟
وهل هما المعديين الأصليين " لحدث فى مثل هذا اليوم " ؟

بيتهيألى واضحة اوى ان انا موش مألفاه ..

يارب يكون مفيد فعلا يا زيزو ..يارب ..ويبقى عمل نافع ..دا اللى يهمنى ..انه يضيف ويغير فى العقول 

 ::  ::

----------


## اليمامة

*4 يونيو ..*

*أحداث*
629 - بدء المعركة الأولى للإسلام في عهد الرسول محمد مع العالم المسيحي ممثلًا في الإمبراطورية البيزنطية.
632 - أبو بكر يصبح خليفةً للمسلمين بعد وفاه النبي محمد.
1789 - الدستور الأمريكي [COLOR="Red"]يدخل [/COLOR]حيز التنفيذ، وهو يعد أقدم دستور في العالم ما زال معمولًا به.
1878 - الدولة العثمانية تتنازل لبريطانيا عن إدارة جزيرة قبرص.
1944 - قوات الحلفاء تدخل روما وتجاوزها إلى ما بعد فلورنسا في نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1958 - رئيس الوزراء الفرنسي شارل ديغول يصل إلى الجزائر في محاولة من جانيه لحل القضيه الجزائرية بعد أن تحولت الثورة الجزائرية المطالبة بالاستقلال إلى نزيف دم على الجانبين الفرنسي والجزائري.
1982 - إسرائيل تقصف جنوب لبنان قبل يوم واحد من بدأ الاجتياح الإسرائيلي للأراضي اللبنانية.
اغتيال السكرتير الأول في سفارة الكويت في الهند مصطفى محمد المرزوق، ومنظمة أبو نضال تتبنى العملية.
1989 - قوات الأمن الصينية تقمع المحتجين في ساحة تيان آن من، والعملية تشاهد حيًا على التلفاز.
2004 - إلقاء القبض على عمر بازياني أحد مساعدي أبو مصعب الزرقاوي في العراق.
2009 - الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما يزور مصر لأول مرة ويدعو في خطابه الموجه إلى العالم الإسلامي من جامعة القاهرة إلى فتح صفحة جديدة بين الولايات المتحدة والمسلمين تمكنهم سويًا من مواجهة التطرف والعنف حول العالم وتحقيق السلام في الشرق الأوسط.


*مواليد*
1694 - فرنسوا كيناي، اقتصادي فرنسي.
1738 - الملك جورج الثالث، ملك المملكة المتحدة.
1866 - مينا سيلانبا، سياسية فنلندية.
1867 - كارل غوستاف إميل مانرهايم، رئيس فنلندا.
1877 - هاينريش فيلاند، عالم كيمياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1927.
1879 - أسد رستم، مؤرخ لبناني.
1894 - محمود تيمور، أديب مصري.
1916 - روبرت فورشغوت، عالم كيمياء حيوية أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1998.
1929 - كارولوس بابولياس، رئيس اليونان.
1946 - محمود عبد العزيز، ممثل مصري.
1952 - برونيسواف كوموروفسكي، سياسي بولندي.
1973 - دايسكي هيراكاوا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1975 - أنجلينا جولي، ممثلة أمريكية.
1977 - أليكس مانينغر، لاعب كرة قدم نمساوي.
1979 - مجبل عجب، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.
ناوهيرو تاكاهارا، لاعب كرة قدم ياباني.
1981 - جوركاس سيتاريديس، لاعب كرة قدم يوناني.
1983 - إيمانويل إيبوي، لاعب كرة قدم إيفواري.
كوفي ندري روماريك، لاعب كرة قدم إيفواري.
1985 - لوكاس بودولسكي، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني.


*وفيات*
1039 - كونراد الثاني، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة.
1798 - جاكومو كازانوفا، كاتب إيطالي.
1830 - أنطونيو خوزيه دي سوكريه، رئيس بوليفيا.
1941 - فيلهلم الثاني، قيصر ألمانيا.
1942 - رینهارد هایدریش، قائد الأمن في ألمانيا النازية.
1971 - جورج لوكاش، فيلسوف هنغاري.
1989 - فوزي المجادي، مناضل كويتي وعضو في الجبهة الديمقراطية لتحرير فلسطين.
2001 - ديبندار بيكرام، ولي عهد مملكة نيبال.


*أعياد ومناسبات*
اليوم العالمي للأطفال ضحايا الاعتداءات.
اليوم الوطني في تونجا.

----------


## اليمامة

*5 يوليو ..*




    * أحداث

 o 1811 – فنزويلا أول دولة جنوب أمريكية تعلن استقلالها عن إسبانيا .

          o 1830 – الداي حسين داي الجزائر يسلم مدينة الجزائر ، وبداية الغزو الفرنسي للمناطق الداخلية .

          o 1833 – الأميرال شارل نابيير يهزم البحرية البرتغالية بقيادة دوم ميغيل في ثالث معركة برأس سان ميشيل .

          o 1884 – ألمانيا تحتل الكامرون .

          o 1940 – الحرب العالمية الثانية : المملكة المتحدة تقطع علاقاتها الدبلوماسية مع حكومة فيشي .

          o 1941 – الحرب العالمية الثانية : قوات ألمانيا النازية تصل إلى نهر الدنيبر .

          o 1943 – الحرب العالمية الثانية : بداية معركة كورسك بين قوات ألمانيا النازية و الجيش الأحمر السوفياتي ، وتعد أكبر معركة دبابات في التاريخ ، والتي استمرت إلى غاية 13 جويلية 1943 .

          o 1945 – الحرب العالمية الثانية : الاعلان عن تحرير الفلبين من أيدي اليابانيين .

          o 1950 – الحرب الكورية : بداية أول المواجهات بين قوات كورية شمالية و قوات أمريكية .

          o 1950 - الكنيست الإسرائيلي يمرر قانون "حق العودة". وينص القانون بحق هجرة أي يهودي لإسرائيل

          o 1954 – قناة بي بي سي تبث أول نشراتها الإخبارية التلفزيونية .

          o 1958 – أول مرة يتم فيها تسلق جبل غاشربروم 1 ( جبل هيدن بيك ) الواقع في الحدود الباكستانية الصينية و البالغ ارتفاعه 8068 متر .

          o 1962 - استقلال الجزائر عن فرنسا بعد احتلال دام 132 سنة .

          o 1970 – تحطم طائرة كندية بالقرب من مطار تورنتو الدولي أدى إلى مقتل 108 شخص .

          o 1971 – اصدار قانون بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية يقر بموجبه تخفيض حق التصويت من 21 سنة إلى 18 سنة .

          o 1975 – أرثور أش أول رجل ذو أصول إفريقية يفوز بلقب وينبلدون في التنس .

          o 1950 - 1975 –

  o 1977 – الإطاحة بذو الفقار علي بوتو الوزير الأول الباكستاني من قبل محمد ضياء الحق إثر انقلاب عسكري .

          o 1998 – اليابان ترسل بعثة استكشافية إلى كوكب المريخ لتصبح ثالث دولة تهتم باستكشاف الفضاء بعد روسيا و الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية .

          o 2004 – اجراء أول انتخابات رئاسية بأندونيسيا .








*    * مواليد*

          o 1717 – بيدرو الثالث ، زوج ملكة البرتغال ماريا الأولى . ( وفاة 1786 )

          o 1888 – هيربيرت سبينسير غاسر ، عالمفيزيولوجي أمريكي ، وحائز على جائزة نوبل للطب في سنة 1944 . ( وفاة 1963 )

          o 1891 – جون هوارد نورثروب ، صيدلي أمريكي ، وحائز على جائزة نوبل للكيمياء في سنة 1946 . ( وفاة 1987 )

          o 1911 – جورج بامبيدو ، رئيس فرنسا . ( وفاة 1974 )

          o 1928 – بيير موروي ، وزير أول فرنسي .

          o 1936 – جيمس ميرليس ، عالم إقتصاد اسكتلندي ، وحائز على جائزة نوبل للإقتصاد .

          o 1966 – جيانفرانكو زولا ، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي .

          o 1975 – هيرنان كريسبو ، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني .

          o 1976 – نينو غوميز ، لاعب كرة قدم برتغالي .

          o 1979 – ستيليان بيتروف ، لاعب كرة قدم بلغاري .







*
* وفيات*

          o 1666 - ألبرت السادس ، ملك بافاريا . ( مولد 1584 )

          o 1927 – ألبرخت كوسيل ، طبيب ألماني ، وحائز على جائزة نوبل للطب لسنة 1910 . ( مولد 1853 )

          o 1945 – جون كورتين ، الوزير الأول الرابع عشر لأستراليا . ( مولد 1885 )

          o 1966 – جورج دي هيفيسي ، صيدلي مجري ، وحائز على جائزة نوبل للكيمياء لسنة 1943 . ( مولد 1885 )








*    * أعياد ومناسبات*

   o فنزويلا - عيد الإستقلال (1811) .

          o الجزائر – عيد الإستقلال (1962) .

          o جزر الرأس الأخضر – عيد الإستقلال (1975) .

----------


## اليمامة

*6** يوليو 

عيد ميلاد زيزو 

كل سنة وانت طيب يا زيزو 

*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *6** يوليو 
> 
> عيد ميلاد زيزو 
> 
> كل سنة وانت طيب يا زيزو 
> 
> *


ههههههههههههههههه محصلش حاجه خالص فى يوم 6/7 غير انى انا جيت  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*6** يوليو 

*عيد الاستقلال وعيد الجمهورية في ملاوي.
    عيد الاستقلال في جزر القمر.
    عيد الاستقلال في الكاميرون.


الأحداث


    1483 - تتويج ريتشارد الثالث ملكًا على إنجلترا.

    1484 - البحار البرتغالي ديوغو كام يكتشف مصب نهر الكونغو.

    1495 - نشوب معركة فورنوفو بين شارل الثامن ملك فرنسا وتحالف الرابطة  المقدسة، وهي آخر معركة شنها شارل الثامن في حملته على إيطاليا.

    1560 - التوقيع على اتفاقية إديمبورغ بين إسكتلندا وإنجلترا.

    1573 - تأسيس مدينة قرطبة الأرجنتينية على يد جيرونيمو لويس دي كابريرا.

    1609 - اقرار قانون في بوهيميا تضمن بموجبه حرية ممارسة الأديان والمعتقدات على أراضيها.

    1630 - إنزال 4000 جندي سويدي بقيادة غوستافوس أدولفوس على الشواطئ الشرقية لبروسيا في إطار حرب الثلاثين عام.

    1785 - اختيار الدولار كعملة للولايات المتحدة بالإجماع.

    1799 - بداية مسيرة 25000 مقاتل من السيخ بقيادة رانجيت سينغ باتجاه لاهور.

    1801 - نشوب معركة الجزيراس البحرية بين الأسطول الفرنسي والأسطول الملكي البريطاني.

    1885 - لوي باستير ينجح في اختبار لقاحه ضد داء الكلب على طفل مصاب بالمرض.

    1893 - إعصار قوي يضرب ولاية آيوا الأمريكية أدى إلى تدمير شبه كامل للبلدة الصغيرة في الولاية ووفاة 71 شخص وجرح 200 آخرين.

    1917 - القوات العربية بقيادة الضابط البريطاني توماس إدوارد لورنس يستولون على ميناء العقبة بعدما كان تحت يد العثمانيين.

    1939 - إغلاق جميع المؤسسات التي يملكها يهود بألمانيا.

    1940 - اغتيال السياسي السوري الدكتور عبد الرحمن الشهبندر.

    1964 - استقلال ملاوي عن المملكة المتحدة.

    1966 - الاعلان عن قيام جمهورية ملاوي وذلك بعد عامين من استقلالها.

    1967 - القوات النيجيرية تغزو جمهورية بيافرا التي إنفصلت عن فيدرالية  نيجيريا معلنة بذلك بداية الحرب البيافرية والتي دامت حوالي ثلاث سنوات.

    1975 - اعلان استقلال جزر القمر عن فرنسا.

    1988 - كارلوس ساليناس يفوز في الانتخابات الرئاسية في المكسيك.

    2005 - اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية تعلن عن اختيار مدينة لندن لاحتضان الألعاب الأولمبية الصيفية لسنة 2012.


مواليد

    1736 - دانيال مورغان، قائد عسكري أمريكية.

    1781 - توماس ستامفورد رافلز، مؤسس سنغافورة.

    1796 - الإمبراطور نيكولاي الأول، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الروسية.

    1818 - أدولف أندرسن، لاعب شطرنج ألماني.

    1859 - فرنر فون هايدنستام، كاتب سويدي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1916.

    1878 - إينو لينو، شاعر فنلندي.

    1903 - هوغو تيورل، طبيب سويدي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1955.

    1907 - فريدا كاهلو، رسامة مكسيكية.

    1920 - زوزو نبيل، ممثلة مصرية

    1931 - إيميلي نصر الله، أديبة لبنانية.

    1935 - تينزن غياتسو، الدالاي لاما الرابع عشر للتبت حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1989.

    1940 - نور سلطان نزاربييف، رئيس كازاخستان.

    1946 -جورج دبليو بوش، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثالث والأربعين.

      1946-  سيلفستر ستالون، ممثل أمريكي.

    1948 - وديع سعادة، شاعر وصحفي لبناني / أسترالي.

    1951 - جيوفري راش، ممثل أسترالي.

    1952 - آدي شامير، عالم تعمية إسرائيلي.

    1965 - غادة عبد الرازق، ممثلة مصرية.

    1969 - فيرناندو ريدوندو، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.

    1974 - زي روبرتو، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.

    1975 - 50 سنت، مغني راب أمريكي.

    1983 - أناهيد فياض، ممثلة سورية.


 وفيات

    1189 - الملك هنري الثاني، ملك إنجلترا.

    1415 - يان هوس، مفكر ديني وفيلسوف ومصلح تشيكي.

    1535 - توماس مور، كاتب وفيلسوف إنجليزي.

    1553 - الملك إدوارد السادس، ملك إنجلترا.

    1762 - الإمبراطور بيتر الثالث، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الروسية.

    1854 - جورج سيمون أوم، عالم فيزياء ألماني.

    1893 - غي دو موباسان، روائي فرنسي.

    1901 - الأمير شلودفيغ، مستشار ألمانيا.

    1934 - نستور ماخنو، لاسلطوي أوكراني.

    1962 - ويليام فوكنر، كاتب أمريكي حائصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1949.

    1971 - لويس أرمسترونغ، موسيقي أمريكي.

    1975 - أوتو سكورزيني، قائد عسكري ألماني نازي.

    1991 - لاوال، لاعب كرة قدم نيجيري.

    1995 - عزيز نيسين، روائي تركي.

    1999 - خواكين رودريغو، موسيقي إسباني.

    2004 - توماس كلستيل، رئيس النمسا.

    2005 - كلود سيمون، كاتب فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1985.

    2009 - ماثيو مونتكورت، لاعب كرة مضرب فرنسي.


هههههه انا جيت عملت الدولار وامريكا استخدمته واكبر دليل على صوره الالومبكيات     2005 - اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية تعلن عن اختيار مدينة لندن لاحتضان الألعاب الأولمبية الصيفية لسنة 2012. ان تاريخى كله رياضى  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> *6** يوليو 
> 
> *عيد الاستقلال وعيد الجمهورية في ملاوي.
>     عيد الاستقلال في جزر القمر.
>     عيد الاستقلال في الكاميرون.
> 
> 
> الأحداث
> 
> ...


ههههههه
شوفت بقى انه يوم ميلادك كان كفيل بتغير وجه الكرة الأرضية ..حتى الأوليمبيكيات يا راجل ..مين يصدق ..ههههههههه

عيد ميلاد سعيد يا زيزو 

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

*7 يــــوليــــو
*

*أحداث*

1124 - سكان مدينة صور الساحلية يستسلمون للحصار الصليبي
الذي استهدف السيطرة على هذه المدينة الصغيرة ذات الموقع المتميز.
1543 - القوات الفرنسية تغزو لوكسمبورغ.
1798 - الولايات المتحدة تضم جزر هاواي إليها.

1807 - التوقيع على اتفاقية تيلسيت بين فرنسا وروسيا
وذلك أثناء فترة الحروب التي كان يشنها الإمبراطور الفرنسي
نابليون بونابرت والتي سميت باسم الحروب النابليونية.

1846 - القوات الأمريكية تحتل مدينتا مونتيري ويربا بوينا،
وهي أول خطوة لضم كاليفورنيا إليها.

1863 - بداية الخدمة العسكرية في الولايات المتحدة،
وكانت تكلفة الإعفاء من الخدمة العسكرية تقدر بمئة دولار.

1865 - شنق أربعة من المتواطئين في اغتيال
الرئيس الأمريكي أبراهام لينكون.

1917 - غيورغي لفوف يشكل الحكومة المؤقتة في
روسيا وذلك بعد اندلاع الثورة البلشفية.

1930 - بداية أشغال بناء سد هوفر في
الولايات المتحدة من قبل هنري كايسر.

1937 - وقوع حادثة جسر ماركو بولو بين القوات اليابانية
والقوات الصينية، وهي التي مهدت لدخول اليابانيين للعاصمة بكين.

1951 - بداية البث التلفزيوني الملون في الولايات المتحدة.
1965 - بداية البث التلفزيوني في السعودية.

1969 - إصدار مرسوم اللغات الرسمية بكندا والذي بموجبه
يتم إقرار المساواة في استخدام اللغة الفرنسية
واللغة الإنجليزية في جميع أركان الحكومة الفدرالية.

1978 - استقلال جزر سليمان عن المملكة المتحدة.

1986 - الحكومة الأردنية تصدر قرار بإغلاق مكاتب حركة فتح في
الأردن بعد توتر العلاقات بين الملك حسين ورئيس الحركة ياسر عرفات.

1991 - التوقيع على اتفاقية بريوني والتي تنهي الحرب التي شنتها
سلوفينيا عن يوغوسلافيا وذلك بحصول سلوفينيا على الاستقلال.

1994 - قوات اليمن الشمالي أو كما تسمى بالقوات الحكومية تدخل
مدينة عدن عاصمة الشطر الجنوبي في المرحلة الأخيرة
من الحرب الأهلية اليمنية والتي كانت تهدف إلى إلغاء الوحدة اليمنية
الذي لم يكن عمرها قد تجاوز عدة سنوات.

2003 - تأسيس الحزب الشيوعي الموحد في أرمينيا.

2005 - هجوم إرهابي في لندن على مترو الأنفاق
وحافلة نقل أدت إلى مقتل 52 مدنيًا وجرح حوالي 700 آخرين.

2007 - تفجير في بلدة آمرلي جنوب كركوك بشاحنة مفخخة
أدى لمقتل 105 أشخاص على الأقل وجرح حوالي 240 أخرىن.

2009 - تشييع جثمان مغني البوب مايكل جاكسون
في حفل مهيب في لوس أنجلوس.



*
مواليد
*
1843 - كاميلو غولجي، طبيب إيطالي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1904.

1860 - غوستاف مالر، موسيقي نمساوي.
1887 - مارك شاغال، فنان تشكيلي فرنسي - روسي.
1901 - فيتوريو دي سيكا، ممثل ومخرج إيطالي.
1922 - بيير كاردان، مصمم أزياء فرنسي.
1940 - رينغو ستار، عازف الطبلة في فرقة البيتلز الإنجليزية الشهيرة.
1949 - شيلي دوفال، ممثلة أمريكية.
1962 - وائل نور، ممثل مصري.
1975 - رنا أبيض، ممثلة سورية.
1984 - نايف فايز، ممثل سعودي.
1985 - ألبيرتو أكويلاني، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.




*وفيات*

1307 - إدوارد الأول، ملك إنجلترا.
1531 - تيلمان ريمنشنايدر، نحات وحفار خشب ألماني.
1573 - ياكوبو باروتسي دا فينيولا، معماري إيطالي.
1901 - يوهانا شبيري، كاتبة قصص أطفال سويسرية.
1930 - آرثر كونان دويل، كاتب إنجليزي ومبتدع شخصية شرلوك هولمز.
1965 - موشيه شاريت، رئيس وزراء إسرائيل.
1967 - فيفيان لي، ممثلة إنجليزية.
1972 - الملك طلال بن عبد الله، ملك المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية الأسبق.
2006 - إلياس الهراوي، رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية.



*
أعياد ومناسبات*

عيد تاناباتا في اليابان.
عيد الاستقلال في جزر سليمان.
عيد القرويين في تنزانيا.

__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*8 يــــوليــــو*

*
الأحداث*

951 - تأسيس مدينة باريس الحديثة والتي أصبحت
عاصمة للدولة الفرنسية منذ ذلك التاريخ وحتى الآن.

1497 - فاسكو دا جاما يغادر بأربع سفن من ميناء
مدينة لشبونة متجها نحو الهند.

1709 - وقوع معركة بولتافا التي هزم فيها القيصر
الروسي بطرس الأكبر الملك السويدي شارل الثاني عشر
مما أدى إلى نهاية دور السويد كقوة إقليمية في أوروبا.

1760 - وقوع معركة ريستيغوش بين المملكة المتحدة وفرنسا
في إطار حرب السبع سنين التي وقعت في منطقة مجرى
نهر ريستيغوش بين قوات البلدين وانتهت بهزيمة فرنسا
مما أدى إلى وقوع كل المستعمرات الفرنسية المتواجدة
بشمال القارة الأمريكية في قبضة البريطانيين.

1859 - شارلز الخامس عشر يتولى عرش مملكة
السويد والنرويج بعد وفاة والده أوسكار الأول.

1889 - صدور العدد الأول من صحيفة وال ستريت جورنال.
1892 - النيران تجتاح مدينة سانت جونز في نيوفاوندلاند بكندا.

1937 - إبرام اتفاقية سعد أباد بين كل من العراق
وتركيا وإيران وأفغانستان ضد الحركة الكردية.

1940 - حكومة النرويج تنتقل إلى لندن إثر سقوط أوسلو
في يد الألمان بعد قتال دام 62 يومًا خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1949 - إعدام مؤسس الحزب السوري القومي الاجتماعي أنطون سعادة.

1966 - انقلاب عسكري بمملكة بوروندي ضد الملك
موامبوتسا الرابع، وإعتلاء ابنه الأمير نديزي الخامس العرش.

1972 - اغتيال الكاتب الفلسطيني غسان كنفاني على
يد الموساد بتفجير سيارته بمنطقة الحازمية قرب بيروت.

1982 - وقوع أحداث الدجيل في العراق وذلك ردًا على محاولة
اغتيال الرئيس العراقي صدام حسين، وذهب ضحية تلك
الأحداث 140 شخص، وقد وصفت الحادثة بالمجزرة.

الاعتراف رسميًا بشرعية الحزب التروتسكي السنغالي
في السنغال ذو الفكر الشيوعي.

1986 - أمين عام الأمم المتحدة الأسبق
كورت فالدهايم يتولى رئاسة النمسا.

1989 - كارلوس منعم يتولى رئاسة الأرجنتين.

1997 - حلف الناتو يدعو كل من جمهورية التشيك
وهنغاريا وبولندا إلى الإنظمام إلى الحلف في عام 1999.

1999 - إعدام آلان لي ديفيس بالكرسي الكهربائي،
وكان ذلك آخر مرة تجرى فيها عملية الإعدام بالكرسي الكهربائي بولاية فلوريدا.

2003 - السلطات الإسرائيلية تقرر السماح لليهود
والسياح الأجانب بالدخول إلى ساحات المسجد الأقصى.

2009 - انعقاد القمة ال35 لمجموعة الثماني في لاكويلا بإيطاليا.


*مواليد*

1593 - أرتيميسا جنتلسكي، رسامة إيطالية.
1621 - جان دي لافونتين، كاتب فرنسي.
1938 - جون د. روكفلر، صناعي أمريكي.
1857 - ألفريد بينيه، عالم فرنسي في علم النفس.
1885 - إرنست بلوخ، فيلسوف ماركسي ألماني.

1895 - إيجور تام، عالم فيزياء روسي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1958.

1951 - أنجليكا هيوستن، ممثلة أمريكية.
1952 - أحمد نظيف، رئيس وزراء مصر.
1958 - تسيبي ليفني، سياسية إسرائلية.
كيفين بيكون، ممثل أمريكي.
1968 - بيلي كرودب، ممثل أمريكي.
1976 - طلال القرقوري، لاعب كرة قدم مغربي.
1977 - ميلو فينتميليا، ممثل أمريكي.
1980 - روبي كين، لاعب كرة قدم أيرلندي.
1981 - أناستازيا ميسكينا، لاعبة كرة مضرب روسية.
1982 - صوفيا بوش، ممثلة أمريكية.
1983 - مساعد ندا، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.


*وفيات*

1538 - دييغو دي ألماغرو، مستكشف ورحالة إسباني.
1695 - كريستيان هوغنس، عالم فيزياء هولندي.
1822 - بيرسي بيش شيلي، شاعر إنجليزي.
1949 - أنطون سعادة، سياسي لبناني.
1972 - غسان كنفاني، أديب فلسطيني.

1979 - سين توموناجا، عالم فيزياء ياباني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1965.

روبرت وودورد، عالم كيمياء أمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1965.

1992 - عاطف بسيسو، أحد قياديي منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية.
1994 - كيم إل سونغ، رئيس كوريا الشمالية.

2003 - لاله ولادان بيجاني، التوأم السيامي الإيراني
بعد عملية فاشلة لفصلهما من الرأس، وقد ضلتا ملتصقتين حتى الممات.

2007 - محمود سعيد، قيادي اجتماعي وسياسي فلسطيني - أردني.


*أعياد ومناسبات*

عيد القديس إفوديوس.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

بعد عمر ناهز 85 عاما صمتت عملاقة الفن سعاد محمد بعد صراع طويل مع المرض الغاشم..
صمت الصوت الملائكي الذي صدح بالحب والعطاء مخلّفا وراءه ترائا غنائيا  أصيلا ورائعا وساحرا ...عاشت أغانيها في ذاكرة الأجيال ..هي صاحبة الأغنية  الأشهر :
إذا الشعب يوما أراد الحياة ..... فلابدّ أن يستجيب القدر..
فنانتنا الراحلة من الرواد أمثال : ليلى مراد وفايزة أحمد ونجاة الصغيرة ...
الكلام (ذبالة القلب )كما يقول بلزاك..أتعلمون أي صحو وشدو تبعثها أغانيها ..؟
هاأنذا أحمل لنعشها الورد ...
كل الذين أحبهم نهبوا رقادي وناموا..
سعاد محمد كانت الأغنية التي تصدح بها أرواحنا المتعطشة للحب ...
كانت الشرفة التي تعبق برائحة الياسمين ..
سعاد .. ارقدي بسلام ...لقد كنت جميلة كحلم ..
كم من الزمن نحتاج لينجب الزمان مثلك ...؟
هل زماننا الحجري قادر على فعل ذلك ...؟

----------


## اليمامة

ياااااااه

رحلت سعاد محمد !!!!

الشيماء 

أعذب صوت 

الجوهرة 

مطربة ارادة الشعب !!!

ماتت سعاد محمد وستبقى تلك الألقاب التى حملتها جميعها وحدها  تذكرنا بها 

كم أمتعتنا !

وتركت لنا وراءها ارثا جميلا من مئات الأغانى ..

لن نعوضها أبدا ..

أبدا 

وداعاً سعاد محمد 

وداعا 



شكرا يا جيهان على الخبر ..والمعلومة

----------


## اليمامة

*9 يوليو* 

*أحداث*

455 - القائد الروماني أفيتيوس يعتلي عرش الإمبراطورية الرومانية الغربية.

711 - القائد طارق بن زياد ينجح في السيطرة على شمال
إسبانيا في بداية الفتح الإسلامي لشبه جزيرة أيبيريا.

1816 - استقلال الأرجنتين عن إسبانيا.

1850 - ميلارد فيلمور يتولى رئاسة الولايات المتحدة
بعد وفاة الرئيس زكاري تايلور.

1900 - الملكة فيكتوريا تقر مرسوم ملكي يقضي بإنشاء
الكومنويلث الأسترالي، وهو المرسوم الذي أقر توحيد المستعمرات
المتواجدة القارة الأسترالية وجعلها تحت حكومة فيدرالية واحدة.

1944 – القوات الكندية - البريطانية تحرر مدينة كا الفرنسية
في إطار المعارك التي وقعت عقب إنزال الحلفاء في النورماندي.

1952 - استقالة حكومة نوري السعيد في العراق.

1963 - تأسيس الاتحاد الماليزي الذي ضم مجموعة من الجزر التي كانت
خاضعة للاحتلال البريطاني قبل استقلالها لتشكل دولة ماليزيا الاتحادية.

1991 – إعادة انضمام جنوب أفريقيا إلى
اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية بعد طردها قبل ثلاثين سنة.

2002 – تأسيس المقر الجديد للاتحاد الأفريقي في
أديس أبابا بعدما تحولت من منظمة الوحدة الأفريقية.

2004 - محكمة العدل الدولية تقر بعدم شرعية
الجدار الفاصل الذي بنته إسرائيل في الضفة الغربية.

2006 - المنتخب الإيطالي يتغلب على المنتخب الفرنسي
بالركلات الترجيحية ويستحوذ على
كأس العالم لكرة القدم بنسخته الثامنة عشر.


*مواليد*

1836 - هنري كامبل بانرمان، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1879 - كارلوس شاغاس، طبيب برازيلي.

1894 - بيوتر كابيتسا، عالم فيزياء روسي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1978.

1911 - جون أرتشيبالد ويلر، عالم فيزياء أمريكي.
1916 - إدوارد هيث، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1917 - حسين صدقي، ممثل مصري.

1926 - بن روي موتيلسون، عالم فيزياء دنماركي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1975.

1929 - الملك الحسن الثاني، ملك المغرب.
1932 - دونالد رامسفيلد، وزير دفاع أمريكي.
1934 - ميشايل غرافيس، معماري أمريكي.
1946 - محمد المنصور، ممثل كويتي.
1947 - أو جاي سيمبسون، ممثل ولاعب أمريكي.
1948 - حسن ويرايودا، وزير خارجية إندونيسيا.
1950 - فيكتور يانوكوفيتش، رئيس أوكرانيا.
1951 - كريس كوبر، ممثل أمريكي.
1955 - جيمي سميتس، ممثل أمريكي.
ستيف كوبل، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1956 - توم هانكس، ممثل أمريكي.
1959 - كفن ناش، مصارع وممثل أمريكي.
1964 - جيانلوكا فياللي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إيطالي.
1965 - يون كوغا، رسامة مانغا يابانية.
1968 - باولو دي كانيو، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.
1968 - باولو دي كانيو، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.
1981 - صالح مهدي، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.
1985 - أشلي يونغ، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1990 - فابيو بيريرا داسيلفا، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.
رافاييل بيريرا داسيلفا، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.
1991 - ميتشل موسو، ممثل ومغني الأمريكي.


*وفيات*

518 - أناستاسيوس الأول، إمبراطور بيزنطي.
1706 - سيور د إبرفيل، بحار ومستكشف فرنسي.
1746 - الملك فيليب الخامس، ملك إسبانيا.
1797 - إدموند بيرك، مفكر سياسي أيرلندي.
1850 - زكاري تايلور، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثاني عشر.
1856 - أميديو أفوجادرو، عالم فيزياء إيطالي.
1958 - محمد أمين زكي، كاتب ومؤرخ عراقي كردي.
1998 - نور الهدى، فنانة لبنانية.
2001 - عبد العزيز فهد المساعيد، سياسي وإعلامي كويتي.
2006 - عبد المنعم مدبولي، ممثل مصري.


*أعياد ومناسبات*

عيد ميلاد ويكيبيديا العربية.
عيد الاستقلال في الأرجنتين.
عيد الدستور في بالاو.

----------


## اليمامة

*10 يــــوليــــو*


*أحداث*

1645 - وقوع معركة لانغبورت في إطار الحرب الأهلية الإنجليزية
وذلك بين أنصار الملك تشارلز الأول وأنصار البرلمان.

1778 - ملك فرنسا لويس السادس عشر يعلن الحرب على
بريطانيا متحالفًا مع الثوار الأمريكيين في حربهم التحريرية.

1789 - المستكشف الكندي ألكسندر ماكينزي يصل إلى دلتا نهر
أطلق عليه اسم نهر ماكينزي تيمنًا باسمه.

1796 - عالم الرياضيات الألماني كارل فريدريش غاوس
يكتشف أن كل عدد طبيعي موجب يمكن كتابته
على الأكثر في شكل مجموع ثلاثة أعداد مثلثية.

1830 - تسليم مدينة الجزائر للقوات الفرنسية،
وبذلك تسقط المدينة التي كانت تدعى المحروسة
في يد الاحتلال الأجنبي بعد أكثر من ثلاث قرون من المقاومة والصمود
أمام الحملات الصليبية العديدة لاحتلالها مثل حملة شارلكان على الجزائر.

1882 - الأسطول البريطاني ينذر قائد حامية الإسكندرية بمصر
بوقف عمليات التحصين والتجديد وإنزال المدافع الموجودة بها،
وقد رفض الخديوي توفيق ومجلس وزرائه هذه التهديدات.

1890 - وايومنغ تنظم للولايات المتحدة لتكون الولاية 44 من حيث الانضمام.

1919 - الرئيس الأمريكي وودرو ويلسون يعرض
من معاهدة فرساي التي أنهت الحرب العالمية الأولى.

1923 - الديكتاتور الإيطالي بينيتو موسوليني يصدر قرارًا يحل بموجبه
كل كل الأحزاب السياسية غير الفاشية ويلغي الحياة البرلمانية.

1925 - تأسيس وكالة الانباء الرسمية السوفييتيه
تحت اسم وكالة التلغراف للاتحاد السوفياتي - تاس.

1938 - هوارد هويز يحطم رقم قياسي جديد في دورانه
حول العالم، وقد حقق ذلك في 91 ساعة و14 دقيقة.

1940 - الجمعية الوطنية الفرنسية تعلن نهاية
الجمهورية الفرنسية الثالثة وقيام حكومة فيشي بقيادة المارشال
فيليب بيتان والتي قبلت بالاستسلام أمام الألمان خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1943 - قوات الحلفاء ينزلون بصقلية معلنين بذلك بداية الحملة الإيطالية
وذلك في إطار الحرب العالمية الثانية، والتي أدت في النهاية إلى
إعدام بينيتو موسوليني وعدد من معاونيه وتحرير معظم الأراضي
الإيطالية واستسلام القوات الألمانية في 2 مايو 1945.

1948 - الصهاينة يستولون على مطار اللد.

1951 - بداية مفاوضات الهدنة بين كوريا الشمالية وكوريا الجنوبية
لإنهاء الحرب الكورية، إلا أن الحرب لم تضع أوزارها حتى 27 يوليو 1953.

1962 - إطلاق أول قمر صناعي للاتصالات في العالم باسم تلستار 1
والذي كان ينقل البرامج التلفزيونية بين أوروبا والولايات المتحدة.

1967 - انضمام أوروغواي إلى اتفاقية بيرن
الخاصة بحماية الحقوق الفكرية والثقافية.

نيوزيلندا تعتمد النظام العشري في عملتها.

1973 - البهاما تحصل على استقلالها في إطار دول الكومنولث.

1973 - البرلمان الباكستاني يوافق على
مشروع قرار يقر فيه باعترافه بدولة بنغلاديش.

1978 - انقلاب عسكري في موريتانيا ضد الرئيس
المختار ولد داداه قام به الملازم الأول المصطفي ولد محمد السالك.

1985 - عميلان للمخابرات الفرنسية يقومان بتفجير سفينة "رينبو وورييار"
التابعة لمنظمة السلام الأخضر الذي تندد بالحروب الذرية وذلك بميناء
أوكلاند بنيوزيلندا.

1991 - بوريس يلتسن يتولى رئاسة روسيا الاتحادية
ليكون أول رئيس منتخب منذ حل الاتحاد السوفيتي.

1992 - صدور حكم بالسجن لمدة 40 سنة لرئيس
بنما مانويل نورييغا بميامي وذلك بتهمة الفساد وقضايا مخدرات،
وهي أول مرة يتم فيها محاكمة رئيس دولة أجنبية في الولايات المتحدة.

2000 - بشار الأسد يفوز بمنصب رئيس الجمهورية العربية السورية
بنسبة 97% من المشاركين في استفتاء عام وذلك
بعد شهر من وفاة والدة الرئيس حافظ الأسد.

انفجار أنبوب نقل نفط في جنوب نيجيريا أدى
إلى مقتل حوالي 250 قروي.

2006 - اغتيال زعيم المجاهدين الشيشان شامل باساييف
على يد المخابرات الروسية.

اللاعب الفرنسي زين الدين زيدان يتلقى
جائزة الكرة الذهبية لكأس العالم لكرة القدم 2006،
وهي آخر منافسة له في مشواره الاحترافي.




*مواليد*

1451 - جيمس الثالث، ملك إسكتلندا.
1509 - جان كالفن، مصلح ديني فرنسي.

1856 - نيكولا تسلا، مهندس ومخترع أمريكي في
مجال الكهرباء من أصل كرواتي - صربي.

1871 - مارسيل بروست، روائي فرنسي.
1895 - كارل أورف، ملحن ألماني.

1902 - كورت ألدر، صيدلي ألماني حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1950.

1920 - أوين تشمبرلين، عالم فيزياء أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1959.

1925 - مهاتير محمد، رئيس وزراء ماليزيا.
1948 - محمد مختار، منتج سينمائي مصري.
1968 - حسيبة بولمرقة، عدائة جزائرية.
1975 - إبراهيم ماطر، لاعب كرة قدم سعودي.
1976 - لودوفيك جيولي، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.
إدملسون، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.
1980 - صالح المحمدي، لاعب كرة قدم سعودي.
محمد البريكي، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.
جيسيكا سمبسون، ممثلة أمريكية.
توماس إيان نيكولاس، ممثل أمريكي.
1985 - بارك تشو يونغ، لاعب كرة قدم كوري جنوبي.
ماريو غوميز، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني.


*وفيات*

138 - هادريان، إمبراطور روماني‏.
1226 - الظاهر بأمر الله، الخليفة العباسي الخامس والثلاثين.
1559 - الملك هنري الثاني، ملك فرنسا.
1851 - لويس داجير، عالم كيمياء وفنان فرنسي.
1884 - بول شارل مورفي، لاعب شطرنج أمريكي.
2006 - شامل باساييف، زعيم المجاهدين الشيشان.


*أعياد ومناسبات*

عيد الاستقلال في الباهاما.
عيد الجيش في موريتانيا.

----------


## اليمامة

*11 يوليو* 



*أحداث:*

1302 - انتصار القوات الفلامنكية على القوات الملكية الفرنسية في معركة كورتري والتي تسمى أيضاً المهاميز الذهبية.

1811 - العالم الإيطالي أماديو أفوغادرو ينشر أبحاثه حول الهيكل المولي للغاز.

1857 - نهاية الحملة الفرنسية المسماة حملة جرجرة على منطقة القبائل بالجزائر بإخماد الثورة هناك وأسر حاملة لواء الجهاد لالة فاطمة نسومر.

1882 - الأسطول الإنجليزي يقصف الإسكندرية ويدمر قلاعها، وواصل الأسطول القصف في اليوم التالي فاضطرت المدينة إلى التسليم ورفع الأعلام البيضاء، واضطر أحمد عرابي إلى الانسحاب بقواته إلى كفر الدوار وإعادة تنظيم جيشه.

1921 - استقلال منغوليا عن الصين.

1924 - ثورة شعبية في مدينة دلهي الهندية قام بها مسلمون وهندوس ضد الاحتلال البريطاني.

1948 - الصهاينة يقتلون ما يقارب 426 فلسطيني في مدينة اللد التي احتلتها مع مدينة الرملة.

1971 - حكومة الوحدة الشعبية بتشيلي بزعامة سلفادور أليندي تؤمم مناجم النحاس بتشيلي.

1978 - وقوع كارثة لوس ألفاكيس في إسبانيا حيث لقي 215 شخص حتفهم بعدما انحرفت شاحنة محملة بالوقود عن مسارها لتنفجر وسط مخيم بالقرب من الطريق.

1979 - عودة سفينة الفضاء سكاي لاب الأمريكية إلى كوكب الأرض.

1982 - تتويج المنتحب الإيطالي بكأس العالم لكرة القدم لثالث مرة بتاريخها بعد فوزها على المنتخب الألماني في المباراة النهائية.

1987 - الأمم المتحدة تعلن أن عدد سكان الكرة الأرضية بلغ 5 مليار نسمة وذلك حسب تقديراتها.

1995 - راتكو ملاديتش يرتكب مجزرة بحق مسلمي البوسنة بمدينة سربرنيتشا أدت إلى مقتل
المئات من المدنيين العزل.

2008 - تشكيل حكومة الوحدة الوطنية اللبنانية لتكون الحكومة الأولى بعهد الرئيس ميشال سليمان وذلك لتطبيق بقية اتفاق الدوحة.

2010 - منتخب إسبانيا يتوج ببطولة كأس العالم للمرة الأولى في تاريخه بعد فوزه على المنتخب الهولندي في المباراة النهائية بهدف مقابل لا شيئ.

*مواليد:*

1274 - الملك روبرت الأول، ملك إسكتلندا.

1767 - جون كوينسي آدامز، رئيس الولايات المتحدة السادس.

1832 - خاريلاوس تريكوبيس، رئيس وزراء اليونان.

1916 - الكسندر بروخروف، عالم فيزياء روسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1964.

1920 - يول براينر، ممثل أمريكي.

1930 - الشيخ جابر العبد الله الجابر الصباح، وزير كويتي سابق.

1934 - جورجو أرماني، مصمم أزياء إيطالي.

1958 - هوغو سانشيز، لاعب كرة قدم مكسيكي.

1959 - ريتشي سامبورا، مغني أمريكي.

1966 - غريغ غرونبرغ، ممثل أمريكي.

1970 - جوستن شامبيرس، ممثل أمريكي.

1974 - أندري أويير، لاعب كرة قدم هولندي.

1974 - هيرمان هريدارسون، لاعب كرة قدم آيسلندي.

1975 - روبن باراخا، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.

1986 - يوان جوركوف، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.

1988 - حسين الموسوي، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.

1990 - كارولين فوزنياكي، لاعبة كرة مضرب دنماركية.

*وفيات:*

969 - الملكة أولكا بريكراسا، ملكة أوكرانيا.

1183 - أوتو الأول، دوق بافاريا.

1905 - الإمام محمد عبده، رجل دين مصري.

1920 - الإمبراطورة أوجيني، زوجة الإمبراطور نابليون الثالث.

1937 - جورج غيرشوين، مؤلف موسيقي أمريكي.

1974 - بار لاغركفيست، أديب سويدي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1951.

2008 - مايكل دبغي، طبيب أمريكي من أصل لبناني.

2009 - آماليا العريس، ممثلة لبنانية.

2010 - أحمد العسال، داعية إسلامي مصري.

*أعياد ومناسبات:*

اليوم العالمي للسكان.

العيد السنوي للمجتمع الفلامنكي في بلجيكا.

----------


## اليمامة

*12 يوليو* 

*أحداث*


1109 - الصليبيون ينجحون في الاستيلاء على ميناء طرابلس على ساحل الشام.
1191 - ملك إنجلترا ريتشارد قلب الأسد يتمكن من دخول عكا التي كانت خاضعة لسيطرة المسلمين، ومع هذا الدخول سقطت المدينة في يد الصليبيين.
1912 - فرنسا تعلن إن المغرب محمية فرنسية.
1917 - الألمان يستخدمون غاز الخردل القاتل لأول مرة في التاريخ وذلك في الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1921 - إندلاع ثورة الريف في المغرب بقيادة عبد الكريم الخطابي على الاحتلالين الإسباني والفرنسي.
1957 - الطبيب والجراح الأمريكي لوري بورني يكشف عن الأدلة العلمية التي تؤكد العلاقة بين التدخين والإصابة بسرطان الرئة.
1960 - فرنسا توافق على استقلال كل من النيجر وتشاد وفولتا العليا وساحل العاج وأفريقيا الوسطى.
1996 - إعادة انتخاب الرئيس إدريس ديبي رئيسًا لجمهورية تشاد.
1998 - فوز المنتخب الفرنسي لكرة القدم بكأس العالم المقامة على أرضه بعد فوزه على بطل العالم المنتخب البرازيلي بثلاثة أهداف مقابل لا شيئ.
2002 - محكمة كندية تعطي المثليين الحق في الزواج فيما بينهم.
2005 - نائب رئيس الوزراء ووزير الدفاع اللبناني إلياس المرّ يتعرض لمحاولة اغتيال بتفجير سيارته.
2006 -
حزب الله يأسر جنديين إسرائيين ويقتل ثمانية، مما أدى إلى قيام إسرائيل بشن حرب على لبنان استمرت ل33 يوم.
مجلس الأمة الكويتي يعيد انتخاب جاسم محمد الخرافي رئيسًا له.


*مواليد*

1596 - القيصر ميخائيل، قيصر روسيا.
1817 - هنري ديفد ثورو، كاتب أمريكي.
1849 - ويليام أوسلر، طبيب كندي.
1904 - بابلو نيرودا، شاعر من تشيلي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1971.
1913 - ويليس لامب، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1955.
1928 -
إلياس جيمس كوري، عالم كيمياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1990.
محمد مهدي عاكف، مرشد عام جماعة الإخوان المسلمون.
1932 - فايدة كامل، مغنية وممثلة وسياسية مصرية.
1937 - ليونيل جوسبان، رئيس وزراء فرنسا.
1940 - مظهر أبو النجا، ممثل مصري.
1946 - روبرت فيسك، صحفي بريطاني.
1948 - كوجي توتاني، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1955 - غنتر بينكو، حكم كرة قدم نمساوي.
1973 - كريستيان فييري، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.
1974 - ستيلوس جياناكابولوس، لاعب كرة قدم يوناني.
1976 - نهير الشمري، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.
1978 -
توفر غريس، ممثل أمريكي.
ميشيل رودريغز، ممثلة أمريكية.
ماجد مطرب، ممثل سعودي.
1982 - أنطونيو كاسانو، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.


*
وفيات*

1536 - دسيدريوس إراسموس، فيلسوف هولندي.
1931 - لارس أولف ناثان سود بريلوم، رجل دين سويدي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1930.
1949 - دوغلاس هايد، رئيس جمهورية أيرلندا.
1984 - جوهر سالم، ممثل كويتي.

*
أعياد ومناسبات*

عيد الاستقلال في ساو تومي وبرينسيبي.

----------


## اليمامة

*13 يوليو* 

*أحداث
*

1837 - الملكة فيكتوريا ملكة المملكة المتحدة تنتقل إلى قصر بكنغهام لتصبح أول ملكة تسكن في هذا القصر الذي ما زال المقر الرسمي للأسرة الملكية فيها.
1854 - اغتيال والي مصر عباس حلمي في قصره في بنها.
1930 - انطلاق أول بطولة لكأس العالم لكرة القدم في أوروغواي.
1979 - مسلحون فلسطينيون يحتلون السفارة المصرية في تركيا احتجاجًا على اتفاقية كامب ديفيد بين مصر وإسرائيل.
1989 - المخابرات الإيرانية تغتال سكرتير الحزب الديمقراطي الكردستاني عبد الرحمن قاسملو في فيينا.
1992 - إسحاق رابين يتولى رئاسة وزراء إسرائيل للمرة الثانية.
2003 - أمير الكويت الشيخ جابر الأحمد الصباح يصدر أمرًا أميريًا بتعيين الشيخ صباح الأحمد الصباح رئيسًا لمجلس الوزراء ويكلفه بترشيح أعضاء الوزارة، وهي المرة الأولى في تاريخ الكويت التي يتم فيها الفصل بين منصبي ولاية العهد ورئاسة الوزراء.
2006 - قصف مطار رفيق الحريري في بيروت من قبل الجيش الإسرائيلي الذي دمر المدارج ومنع الطيران في الأجواء اللبنانية في عملية حصار بري وبحري وجوي للبنان أثناء حرب يوليو 2006.
2008 - إطلاق الاتحاد من أجل المتوسط في باريس، والرئيسان الفرنسي نيكولا ساركوزي والمصري محمد حسني مبارك يتولان رئاس
*

مواليد*


100 ق.م - يوليوس قيصر، أبرز الشخصيات العسكرية في التاريخ.
1527 - جون دي، عالم إنجليزي في علم الفلك والرياضيات والجغرافيا والتنجيم.
1608 - الإمبراطور فرديناند الثالث، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة.
1906 - فردوس محمد، ممثلة مصرية.
1921 - إرنست غولد، موسيقي أمريكي من أصل نمساوي.
1922 - أنكار يورغنسن، رئيس وزراء الدنمارك.
1934 - وولي سوينكا، كاتب نيجيري حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1986.
1935 - جاك كمب، سياسي أمريكي.
1941 - روبرت فوريستر، ممثل أمريكي.
1942 - هاريسون فورد، ممثل أمريكي.
1944 - إرنو روبيك، معماري هنغاري.
1950 - ما يينغ جيو، رئيس جمهورية الصين.
1954 - سيزين آكسو، مغنية وممثلة تركية.
1979 - كريغ بيلامي، لاعب كرة قدم ويلزي.
1985 - غييرمو أوتشوا، حارس مرمى كرة قدم مكسيكي


*وفيات*


678 - السيدة عائشة بنت أبي بكر، زوجة النبي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام.
1645 - القيصر ميخائيل، قيصر روسيا.
1854 - عباس حلمي الأول، حاكم مصر.
1974 - باتريك بلاكيت، عالم فيزياء إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1948.
1977 - كمال رفعت، ضابط ووزير مصري وأحد رجال تنظيم حركة الضباط الأحرار.
1989 - عبد الرحمن قاسملو، سكرتير الحزب الديمقراطي الكردستاني.
2009 -
أمين الحافظ، رئيس وزراء لبنان.
عبد الله بن جبرين، عالم دين سعودي

*
أعياد ومناسبات رسمية* 

مهرجان بون في اليابان.

----------


## اليمامة

*14 يوليو* 


*أحداث*


1789 - سقوط سجن الباستيل في فرنسا.
1937 - التوقيع على معاهدة الحدود المشتركة بين العراق وإيران.
1958 - انقلاب عسكري في العراق يطيح بالنظام الملكي، ومقتل الملك فيصل الثاني وأفراد أسرته.
1963 - القوات الإسرائيلية تشن هجومًا على الحدود الأردنية بعد سلسلة من العمليات العسكرية نفذتها المقاومة الفلسطينية إنطلاقًا من الأراضي الأردنية.
1978 - محكمة سوفيتية تصدر حكمًا بإدانه المنشق ناتان شارنسكي بتهمة الخيانة والتجسس لصالح الولايات المتحدة.
2002 - نجاة الرئيس الفرنسي جاك شيراك من محاولة اغتيال.
2007 - محادثات بين الأفرقاء اللبنانيين بمستوى الصف الثاني بمشاركة من ممثلين المجتمع المدني تعقد في سان كلو بفرنسا وذلك لحل الخلافات بين السياسيين اللبنانيين برعاية فرنسية رسمية ممثلة بوزير الخارجية برنار كوشنار، واستمرت المحادثات ليومين ولم تؤدي إلى نتيجة ملموسة.
2008 - المدعي العام في المحكمة الجنائية الدولية لويس مورينو أوكامبو يصدر مذكرة توقيف بحق الرئيس السوداني عمر البشير لارتكابه جرائم حرب في إقليم دارفور

*مواليد*

1454 - أنجلو بوليزيانو، شاعر وكاتب مسرحي إيطالي.
1602 - جول مازاران، كاردينال ورجل دولة فرنسي.
1862 - غوستاف كليمت، رسام نمساوي.
1868 - جيرترود بيل، باحثة ومستكشفة بريطانية.
1874 - الخديوي عباس حلمي الثاني، خديوي مصر.
1898 - يوسف وهبي، ممثل مصري ملقب بعميد المسرح العربي.
1910 - ويليام هانا، منتج ورسام رسوم متحركة أمريكي.
1913 - جيرالد فورد، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثامن والثلاثون.
1918 -
زكي ناصيف، ملحن ومغني لبناني.
إنغمار برغمان، مخرج سويدي.
1921 - جوفري ولكنسون، عالم كيمياء إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1973.
1935 -
ميلان دولينسكي، لاعب كرة قدم تشيكوسلوفاكي.
أي إيتشي نيجيشي، عالم كيمياء عضوية ياباني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 2010.
1937 - يوشيرو موري، رئيس وزراء اليابان.
1942 - خابيير سولانا، سياسي إسباني.
1955 - ساندور بوهل، حكم كرة قدم هنغاري.
1960 - جين لنتش، ممثل أمريكي.
1966 - ماثيو فوكس، ممثل أمريكي.
1977 - الأميرة فيكتوريا، ولية العهد في السويد.
1981 - خالد عزيز، لاعب كرة قدم سعودي.
1984 - نيلمار، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.
1987 - آدم جونسون، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1988 - جايمس فاغان، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي

*وفيات* 

1223 - فيليب الثاني، ملك فرنسا.
1742 - ريتشارد بنتلي، ثيولوجي إنجليزي.
1827 - أوغستان-جان فرينل، عالم فيزياء فرنسي.
1881 - هنري مكارتي، أمريكي خارج عن القانون.
1934 - ماري كوري، عالمة فيزياء بولندية المولد فرنسية الجنسية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1903 وجائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1911.
1944 - أسمهان، مغنية سورية.
1954 - خاسينتو بينابنتي، أديب إسباني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1922.
1958 - الملك فيصل الثاني، ملك العراق

*أعياد ومناسبات رسمية* 

اليوم الوطني في فرنسا، والاحتفال بسقوط سجن الباستيل رمز الظلم أثناء العهد الملكي.
عيد الجمهورية في العراق.

----------


## اليمامة

*15 يوليو* 


*أحداث*

1099 - سقوط مدينة القدس بيد الصليبيين وذلك في إطار الحملة الصليبية الأولى.
1840 - توقيع معاهدة لندن بين بريطانيا والنمسا وبروسيا وروسيا من جانب والدولة العثمانية من جانب آخر وذلك بعد خسارة العثمانيين والجيش المصري بعهد محمد علي باشا أمام القوى الأوروبية في معركة نافارين البحرية.
1934 - صدور العدد الأول من مجلة آخر ساعة المصرية.
1948 - صدور قرار مجلس الأمن رقم 54 بوقف الأعمال العسكرية في فلسطين.
1958 -
إعدام رئيس الوزراء العراقي نوري السعيد وذلك بعد إصدار حكم الإعدام ضده من محكمة الثورة العراقية في جلسة استمرت لدقائق معدودة.
الرئيس الأمريكي دوايت أيزنهاور يقرر إرسال قوات مشاة البحرية الأمريكية إلى لبنان بناء على طلب الرئيس اللبناني كميل شمعون وذلك لمواجهة المد القومي العربي المتصاعد في لبنان.
1962 - الجزائر تتقدم بطلب للإنضمام إلى جامعة الدول العربية بعد استقلالها عن فرنسا.
1986 - إسرائيل تنتج قنابل عنقودية أكثر تطورًا من القنابل الأمريكية.
1994 - الأردن وإسرائيل توافقان على إجراء محادثات سلام بينهما في واشنطن.
1997 - اغتيال مصمم الأزياء جياني فيرساتشي في منزله في ميامي بولاية فلوريدا.
2003 - تأسيس مؤسسة موزيلا كمنظمة غير ربحية لمتابعة تطوير موزيلا.
2007 - شمعون بيريز يتولى رئاسة إسرائيل.
2008 - مقتل 35 وجرح أكثر من 70 إثر تفجير إنتحاريين نفسيهما وسط حشود متطوعي الجيش العراقي في مدينة بعقوبة شمال العاصمة العراقية بغداد.
2009 - تحطم طائرة ركاب إيرانية في محافظة قزوين شمال غرب إيران ومقتل جميع ركابها البالغ عددهم 150 راكب.


*مواليد*

1573 - إنيغو جونز، معماري إنجليزي.
1606 - رمبرانت، رسام هولندي.
1848 - فيلفريدو باريتو، اقتصادي وعالم في علم اجتماع إيطالي.
1918 - برترام بروكهاوس، عالم فيزياء كندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1994.
1921 - روبرت ميريفيلد، عالم كيمياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1984.
1922 - ليون ليدرمان، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1988.
1926 - إدريس الشرايبي، أديب مغربي.
1927 - ثروت أباظة، روائي مصري.
1928 - كارل وويس، عالم أحياء دقيقة أمريكي.
1930 - جاك دريدا، فيلسوف فرنسي.
1939 - انيبال كافاكو سيلفا، رئيس البرتغال.
1945 - يورغين موليمان، سياسي ألماني.
1946 - السلطان حسن البلقيه، سلطان بروناي.
1952 -
بييرلويجي بايريتو، حكم كرة قدم إيطالي.
تيري كوين، ممثل أمريكي.
1953 -
جان برتران أريستيد، رئيس هايتي.
جون دينام، سياسي بريطاني.
1954 - ماريو كيمبس، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.
1961 - فوريست ويتاكر، ممثل أمريكي.
1964 - علي حسن خليل، سياسي وحقوقي لبناني.
1965 - ديفيد ميلباند، سياسي بريطاني.
1966 - ديمتريس كرانيوتيس، شاعر يوناني.
1973 - براين أوستن غرين، ممثل أمريكي.
1976 -
ديان كروغر، ممثلة وعارضة أزياء ألمانية.
ماركو دي فايو، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.
1979 - أليكساندر فري، لاعب كرة قدم سويسري.


*وفيات*

1085 - روبرت جيسكارد، دوق كالابريا وبوليا.
1521 - خوان بونسي دي ليون، مستكشف إسباني.
1904 - أنطون تشيخوف، أديب روسي.
1919 - إميل فيشر، عالم كيمياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1902.
1945 - جون بيرشنغ، جنرال أمريكي.
1958 - نوري السعيد، رئيس وزراء العراق.


*أعياد ومناسبات*

عيد القديس فلاديمير الأول.

----------


## اليمامة

*16 يونيو* 




*أحداث* 


 1888 - توماس إديسون يخترع أول جهاز لتسجيل الصوت - فونوغراف.
    * 1904 - اغتيال حاكم فنلندا العام نيكولاي بوبريكوف على يد مساعد أمين الصندوق أويغن شاومان.
    * 1918 - الكونغرس الأمريكي يعتمد قانون جديد ينص على سجن من ينتقد الحكومة الأمريكية.
    * 1922 - هنري بيرلاينر يعرض نموذج بدائي لمروحية للبحرية الأمريكية.
    * 1933 - عقد أول مؤتمر دوري لجماعة الإخوان المسلمون التي أسسها حسن البنا في مارس 1928.
    * 1940 - الجنرال الفرنسي فيليب بيتان يتولى رئاسة وزراء الدولة الفرنسية الموالية للاحتلال النازي، وقد واجهه الجنرال شارل ديغول بإنشاء حكومة فرنسا الحرة في الخارج بمساندةالحلفاء.
    * 1949 - الخطوط الجوية الفرنسية تعلن عن إطلاق رحلات كل ساعة بين باريس ولندن.
    * 1952 - طائرة القوات الجوية السوفيتية ميج 15 تسقط طائرة سي-47 داكوتا التابعة لسلاح الجو الملكي السويدي خلال مهمة جمع معلومات استخباراتية فوق بحر البلطيق.
    * 1959 - مقاتلة ميكويان جيروفيتش ميج-17 تابعة لكوريا الشمالية تهاجم طائرة البحرية الأمريكية بيه4إم ميركاتور فوق ساحل كوريا، إلا إن الطائرة الأمريكية عادت سالمة لليابان.
    * 1976 - شرطة جنوب أفريقيا تطلق النار على مسيرة سلمية نظمها الطلبة السود لمناهضه سياسة التميز العنصري وقتلو خلالها 566 طفلًا.
    * 1977 - ليونيد بريجينيف يتولى رئاسة الاتحاد السوفيتي.
    * 1984 - الطيار إيملي وارنر ومساعدتها الطيار باربرا كوك يكونا أول طاقم طائرة رحلة تجارية نسائي في العالم وذلك عند تحليقهم من دنفر إلى ليكسينغتون في ولاية كنتاكي على متن خطوط فرونتير الجو

*
مواليد*


 * 1612 - السلطان مراد الرابع، سلطان عثماني.
    * 1888 - ألكسندر فريدمان، عالم فيزياء روسي.
    * 1890 - ستان لوريل، ممثل إنجليزي.
    * 1894 - محمود تيمور، كاتب مصري.
    * 1897 - جورج فيتيغ، عالم كيمياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1979.
    * 1902 - بربرة مكلنتوك، عالمة أمريكية في علم الوراثة الخلوية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1983.
    * 1924 - سعد أردش، فنان مسرحي مصري.
    * 1934 - ويليام شارب، اقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1990.
    * 1937 - سيميون الثاني، رئيس وزراء بلغاريا.
    * 1938 - جويس كارول أوتس، كاتبة أمريكية.
    * 1946 - جودي ريل، سياسية أمريكية.
    * 1952 - جورج باباندريو، رئيس وزراء اليونان.
    * 1969 - نعيم سادافي، لاعب كرة قدم إيراني.
    * 1970 - كوبي جونز، لاعب كرة قدم أمريكي.
    * 1971 - توباك، فنان هيب هوب أمريكي.
    * 1972 - جون شو، ممثل أمريكي.
    * 1973 - نيكوس ماتشلاس، لاعب كرة قدم يوناني.
    * 1980 - مارتن سترينزل، لاعب كرة قدم نمساوي.
    * 1981 - بنيامين بيكر، لاعب كرة مضرب ألماني.
    * 1986 - فيرناندو موسليرا، حارس مرمى كرة قدم أوروجواياني.


*وفيات*


 * 1778- كونراد إيكهوف، ممثل ألماني.
    * 1869 - تشارلز ستورت، مستكشف إنجليزي.
    * 1958 - ناغي إيمري، سياسي هنغاري.
    * 1959 - الشيخ فهد السالم الصباح، رئيس دائرة البريد والبرق والهاتف في الكويت.
    * 1969 - هارولد ألكسندر، قائد عسكري بريطاني.
    * 1977 - فيرنر فون براون، فيزيائي صواريخ ومهندس طيران فضاء ألماني.
    * 2003 - يوري هنريك فون فريكت، فيلسوف فنلندي.
    * 2005 - سالم حنا خميس، عالم رياضيات فلسطيني.


*أعياد ومناسبات رسمية* 


    * عيد الشباب في جنوب أفريقيا

----------


## اليمامة

*17 يوليو ..*


*أحداث :*


1238 - الصالح أيوب يتولى حكم مصر بعد وفاه السلطان الكامل محمد بن العادل.
1762 - تتويج كاترين الثانية إمبراطورة على الإمبراطورية الروسية بعد مقتل زوجها الإمبراطور بيتر الثالث في سجنه بقلعة روبشينسكي.
1917 - جورج الخامس ملك المملكة المتحدة يغير اسم العائلة الحاكمة من ساكس-كوبرغ-غوتا إلى ويندسور.
1918 - إعدام إمبراطور روسيا نيقولا الثاني وعائلته على أيدي البلاشفة مما أسدل الستار عن حكم عائلة رومانوف الذي استمر لثلاثة قرون.
1919 - الإعلان عن قيام الجمهورية الفنلندية.
1936 - بدء الحركة الوطنية في إسبانيا بقيادة الجنرال فرانسيسكو فرانكو واندلاع الحرب الأهلية الإسبانية.
1955 - افتتاح مدينة ملاهي ديزني لاند في ولاية كاليفورنيا.
1958 - العراق ينفصل عن الاتحاد العربي الهاشمي مع الأردن وذلك بعد ثورة 14 تموز.
1968 - الإطاحة بنظام عبد الرحمن عارف في العراق بما عرف بالثورة البيضاء، وتولي حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي السلطة بقيادة أحمد حسن البكر.
1973 - انقلاب عسكري في أفغانستان يطيح بالحكم الملكي، وإعلان قيام الجمهورية برئاسة محمد داود خان.
1978 - مجلس الشعب التأسيسي في الجمهورية العربية اليمنية ينتخب المقدم علي عبد الله صالح رئيسًا للجمهورية.
1994 - منتخب البرازيل يتغلب على المنتخب الإيطالي في نهائي بطولة كأس العالم المقامة في الولايات المتحدة بركلات الترجيح، ويحصل على اللقب الرابع له بتاريخه.
2009 - تفجيران في فندقين من أفخم فنادق العاصمة الإندونيسية جاكرتا، والاشتباه في وقوف الجماعة الإسلامية في جنوب شرق آسيا خلف الحادث.




*مواليد*




1487 - إسماعيل الصفوي، مؤسس الدولة الصفوية.
1888 - شموئيل يوسف عجنون، أديب إسرائيلي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1966.
1906 - نادرة، مغنية مصرية من أصل سوري.
1913 - رجاء جارودي، كاتب فرنسي.
1914 - يوسف عز الدين عيسى، كاتب مصري.
1920 - خوان أنطونيو سامارانش، رئيس اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية السابع.
1924 - علي رضا، مؤسس فرقة رضا.
1935 - دونالد سثرلاند، ممثل كندي.
1939 - علي خامنئي، المرشد الأعلى في إيران ومرجع ديني شيعي.
1944 - كارلوس ألبرتو توريس، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم برازيلي.
1947 - كاميلا، دوقة كورنوال وزوجة الأمير تشارلز ولي العهد المملكة المتحدة.
1949 - مصطفى بن حمزة، عالم دين مغربي.
1952 - دحان ولد أحمد محمود، دبلوماسي موريتاني.
1954 - أنجيلا ميركل، مستشارة ألمانيا.
1960 - يان ووترس، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم هولندي.
1963 - سهى عرفات، زوجة رئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية ياسر عرفات.
1972 -رانيا محمود ياسين، ممثلة مصرية
1980 - خافيير كاموناس غاليغو، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.
1988 - سمر بيشيل، ممثلة أمريكية.



*وفيات*





656 - عثمان بن عفان، ثالث الخلفاء الراشدين.
1790 - آدم سميث، فيلسوف وباحث اقتصادي إسكتلندي.
1845 - تشارلز غراي، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1907 - هيكتور مالو، كاتب فرنسي.
1912 - هنري بوانكاريه، عالم رياضيات فرنسي.
1918 - نيقولا الثاني، آخر قياصرة الإمبراطورية الروسية.
1928 - جيوفاني جوليتي، رئيس وزراء إيطاليا.
1935 - جورج ويليام راسل، شاعر أيرلندي.
1959 - بيلي هوليدي، مغنية أمريكية.
1966 - حسين رياض، ممثل مصري.
1978 - عائشة المرطة، مغنية كويتية.
2005 - إدوارد هيث، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
2009 - مائير عاميت، قائد عسكري إسرائيلي.




*أعياد ومناسبات رسمية* 



اليوم العالمي للقضاء الدولي.
اليوم الوطني في العراق.
يوم الدستور في كوريا الجنوبية.
مهرجان غيون في كيوتو باليابان.

----------


## مصراويةجدا

حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 
تشكيل وزاري جدير برئاسة دكتور عصام شرف يتضمن اسماء تكنوقراط محترمة 
ولكن بالتشكيل الوزاري بقعة مش عاوزة تنضف 


> *السفيرة  فايزة ابو النجا والدكتور جودة عبد الخالق واللواء منصور العيسوي  والمستشار عبد العزيز الجندي باقون في مناصبهم في التشكيل الوزاري الجديد*


 وبالبقعة دي المجلس العسكري بيوصلنا رسالة فحواها .."انا هناااااااااااا..مش هتتهنووووووووا  ::p: "

وبعدين هيا فايزة ابو النجا دي لازم تبقى لازقة في قفا كل وزارة ولا ايه مش فاهمة ؟ بيتهيألي دي دخلت موسوعة جينيس في حلفان اليمين ..

----------


## اليمامة

> حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 
> تشكيل وزاري جدير برئاسة دكتور عصام شرف يتضمن اسماء تكنوقراط محترمة 
> ولكن بالتشكيل الوزاري بقعة مش عاوزة تنضف 
> 
>  وبالبقعة دي المجلس العسكري بيوصلنا رسالة فحواها .."انا هناااااااااااا..مش هتتهنووووووووا "
> 
> وبعدين هيا فايزة ابو النجا دي لازم تبقى لازقة في قفا كل وزارة ولا ايه مش فاهمة ؟ بيتهيألي دي دخلت موسوعة جينيس في حلفان اليمين ..



هههههههههه
تصدقى فى توارد خواطر فظيع بينا !!
انهاردة لما سمعت اسم " فايزة أبو النجا " فى التشكيل الوزارى الجديد ..قلت فى سرى والله ..هى ايه حكاية الست دى ..هى مالها معمرة كدا ليه ..للدرجة دى هى نزيهة ونبيهة ونــ...ومش عارفة بقى ؟!!
وكمان عبد الخالق جودة دا ..بحس بصراحة انه فى الطراوة ..
ومنصور العيسوى كان نفسى يتغير لأنه فعلا فشل فى انه يرجع الأمن تانى 
بس انا زعلت على سمير رضوان وزير المالية
ووزير الخارجية الجديد..كنت قريت انه كويس وترشيح نبيل العربى
المهم فى كل دا يا سارة ..مش الأسماء ..انما العمل ..وربنا يكون فى عونهم
لأن فيه فرق بين التكنوقراط ..والواقع العملى اللى البلد عليه فعلا
واقع صعب
وربنا يستر

----------


## اليمامة

*18 يوليو ..*

*أحداث*

64 ميلادية - نشوب حريق روما الكبير.
1195 ميلادية - وقوع معركة الأرك والتي انتصر فيها الموحدون بقيادة السلطان أبو يوسف يعقوب المنصور انتصارًا كبيرًا على قوات مملكة قشتالة بقيادة ألفونسو الثامن.

1918 - توقيع معاهدة صداقة وحماية بين فرنسا وموناكو.
1925 - الزعيم النازي أدولف هتلر ينشر كتابه "كفاحي".
1963 - محاولة انقلاب فاشلة في سوريا على الرئيس لؤي الأتاسي وذلك من قبل الناصريين بقيادة العقيد جاسم علوان في محاولة منهم لإعادة الوحدة مع مصر بعد ثورة الثامن من آذار.

1971 - صدور الدستور المؤقت لدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة.
1974 - الرئيس المصري محمد أنور السادات يطالب الاتحاد السوفيتي بإنهاء مهمة خبرائه في مصر.

1988 - إيران تعلن قبولها قرار مجلس الأمن بوقف الحرب مع العراق.
1990 - التوقيع بالأحرف الأولى على انفاق لإعادة توحيد ألمانيا في باريس.

2004 - كتائب شهداء الأقصى التابعة لحركة فتح ترفض قرار رئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية ياسر عرفات القاضي بتعيين موسى عرفات مديرًا عامًا للأمن العام.

2009 - إجراء انتخابات الرئاسة في موريتانيا لاختيار رئيس جديد بعد ما يقارب العام من الانقلاب العسكري الذي أطاح بالرئيس المدني المنتخب سيدي محمد ولد الشيخ عبد الله.

*مواليد*


1552 - رودولف الثاني، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة.
1635 - روبرت هوك، عالم كيمياء وفيزياء إنكليزي.
1853 - هندريك أنتون لورنتس، عالم فيزياء هولندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1902.

1909 - أندريه غروميكو، سياسي سوفييتي.
1918 - نيلسون مانديلا، زعيم ورئيس جنوب أفريقيا والملقب بأشهر سجين سياسي في العالم، حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1993.

1922 - توماس صامويل كون، مفكر أمريكي.
1937 - رولد هوفمان، عالم كيمياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1981.

1942 - جاشينتو فاكيتي، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي، ورئيس سابق لنادي إنتر ميلان.

1948 - هارتموت ميشيل، عالم كيمياء حيوية ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1988.
1950 - ريتشارد برانسون، رجل أعمال بريطاني.
1967 - فين ديزل، ممثل ومخرج ومنتج أمريكي.
1975 - دارون ملكيان، مغني وعازف جيتار أمريكي.
1978 - مليسيا توريو، مذيعة فرنسية.
1980 - كريستين بيل، ممثلة أمريكية.
1980 - ريوكو هيروسويه، ممثلة ومغنية يابانية.
1982 - ريان كابريرا، مغني ومقدم برامج أمريكي.
1983 - كارلوس ديوغو، لاعب كرة قدم أورغواياني.
1984 - بدر العازمي، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.
1984 - عماد الحوسني، لاعب كرة قدم عماني.
1985 - تشيس كراوفورد، مفكر أمريكي.


*وفيات*


715 ميلادية - محمد بن القاسم الثقفي، قائد عسكري مسلم.
1100 ميلادية - جودفري، حاكم بولون.
1610 - كارافاجيو، فنان إيطالي.
1721 - أنطوان واتو، رسام فرنسي.
1817 - جاين أوستن، روائية إنكليزية.
1872 - بينيتو خواريز، رئيس المكسيك.
1892 - توماس كوك، رجل أعمال بريطاني.
1899 - هوراشيو ألجر، روائي أمريكي.
1968 - كورناي هايمانس، طبيب بلجيكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1938.
1998 - أبو الفتوح عمارة، ممثل مصري.


*أعياد ومناسبات رسمية* 

يوم الدستور في أوروغواي.

----------


## اليمامة

*20 يوليو* 





*أحداث*

    * 1969 - أبولو 11 يحط على سطح القمر.
    * 1402 - جيش تيمورلنك المغولي ينتصر على جيش بايزيد الأول العثماني عند جبق أباد، حيث انتهت المعركة بهزيمة العثمانيين وأسر السلطان بايزيد الأول.
    * 1944 - نجاة الزعيم النازي أدولف هتلر من محاولة اغتيال قادها الضابط في الجيش شتاوفنبرج.
    * 1949 - توقيع اتفاقية هدنة بين إسرائيل وسوريا.
    * 1951 - اغتيال ملك الأردن عبد الله الأول وهو في طريقه إلى صلاة الجمعة في المسجد الأقصى بالقدس.
    * 1953 - انعقاد أول مؤتمر لوزراء المال والاقتصاد العرب في مدينة شتورا اللبنانية، وإستمر حتى 10 أغسطس.
    * 1961 - الكويت تنظم إلى جامعة الدول العربية.
    * 1974 - الجيش التركي يغزو الجزء الشمالي من جزيرة قبرص بعد تسعة أيام من الانقلاب العسكري الموالي لليونان.
    * 1987 - ولي العهد ورئيس الوزراء الكويتي الشيخ سعد العبد الله الصباح يعلن أن قيام الكويت باستئجار بعض الناقلات وإعاده تسجيل عدد من الناقلات الكويتية لدى دول صديقة كان نتيجة استمرار الإعتداءات على السفن الكويتية جراء الحرب العراقية الإيرانية.
    * 1994 - وزير خارجية إسرائيل شمعون بيريز يقوم بزيارة إلى الأردن، وهي أرفع زيارة يقوم بها مسئول إسرائيلي إلى الأردن.
    * 2002 - حكومة السودان والحركة الشعبية لتحرير السودان تعلنان في كينيا توصلهما إلى إطار لمباحثات إحلال السلام وإنهاء الحرب الدائرة جنوب السودان منذ عام 1982.
    * 2004 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة تتبنى وبأغلبية ساحقة قرار يطالب إسرائيل بتفكيك معظم أجزاء الجدار العازل الذي أنشأته في الضفة الغربية.

*مواليد*

    * 356 ق.م - الإسكندر الأكبر، حاكم الإمبراطورية المقدونية.
    * 810 - محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري، أحد أشهر علماء الحديث وصاحب صحيح البخاري.
    * 1822 - جريجور مندل، راهب وعالم نمساوي يعرف باسم أبو علم الوراثة.
    * 1864 - إريك أكسل كارلفلت، شاعر سويدي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1931.
    * 1897 - تيدوس رايخشتاين، طبيب سويسري حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1950.
    * 1911 - سهير القلماوي، أديبة مصرية.
    * 1919 - إدموند هيلاري، مستكشف نيوزيلندي وأول شخص يصل إلى قمة جبل إفرست في العالم.
    * 1924 - إلياس سركيس، رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية.
    * 1928 - محمد رشدي، مغني مصري.
    * 1931 - إبراهيم العرابي، رئيس أركان القوات المسلحة المصرية.
    * 1935 ـ جف شيل، عالم بيولوجيا جزيئية بلجيكي.
    * 1938 -
          o روجر هنت، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
          o دنيز بايكال، سياسي تركي.
    * 1947 - جيرد بينيج، عالم فيزياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1986.
    * 1953 -
          o لاديسلاف يوركميك، لاعب كرة القدم تشيكوسلوفاكي.
          o توماس فريدمان، صحفي وكاتب أمريكي.
    * 1962 - سمير القنطار، مقاوم لبناني.
    * 1969 - جوش هولواي، ممثل أمريكي.
    * 1971 - ساندرا أوه، ممثلة كندية.
    * 1973 - الأمير هاكون، ولي العهد في النرويج.
    * 1975 - راي ألين، لاعب كرة سلة أمريكي.
    * 1977 - كيكي موسامبا، لاعب كرة قدم هولندي.
    * 1979 - ميكلوس فيهر، لاعب كرة قدم هنغاري.

*وفيات*

    * 1454 - خوان الثاني، ملك مملكة قشتالة.
    * 1866 - برنارد ريمان، عالم رياضيات ألماني.
    * 1903 - البابا ليو الثالث عشر، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
    * 1927 - الملك فرديناند الأول، ملك رومانيا.
    * 1937 - غولييلمو ماركوني، عالم فيزياء إيطالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1909.
    * 1951 - الملك عبد الله الأول، مؤسس وملك المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية.
    * 1973 - بروس لي، ممثل ولاعب كاراتيه أمريكي من أصول صينية.

*أعياد ومناسبات*

    * عيد الاستقلال في كولومبيا.

----------


## اليمامة

*21 يناير 
*

*أحداث*

1535 – إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة كارلوس الخامس يحتل مدينة تونس بتواطؤ من السلطان الحفصي الحسن بن محمد الحفصي.

1774 - توقيع معاهدة كيتشك كاينجاري بين الإمبراطورية الروسية والدولة العثمانية.

1798 - هزيمة جيش المماليك بقيادة مراد بك في معركة إمبابة وذلك أثناء الحملة الفرنسية على مصر، وقاد الجانب الفرنسي في هذه المعركة نابليون بونابرت.

1925 - اندلاع الثورة السورية الكبرى بقيادة سلطان الأطرش ضد سلطة الانتداب الفرنسي.

1944 - إعدام شتاوفنبرج بتمهة التخطيط لاغتيال أدولف هتلر.

1960 -
انتخاب سيريمافو بندرانيكا رئيسة لوزراء سريلانكا بعد مقتل زوجها، وأصبحت بذلك أول رئيسة وزراء في العالم.
بدأ البث بالتلفزيون المصري، وكان لمدة خمس ساعات يوميًا.

1970 - نهاية العمل في السد العالي بعد 11 عامًا من بدأ البناء.

1980 - اغتيال رئيس وزراء سوريا الأسبق صلاح بيطار في باريس بواسطة المخابرات السورية وذلك بسبب خلافه مع الرئيس سوري حافظ الأسد.

1986 - رئيس وزراء إسرائيل شمعون بيريز يقوم بأول زيارة علنيه له إلى المغرب.

1994 - انتخاب توني بلير رئيسًا لحزب العمال البريطاني.

2002 - شركة الاتصالات العملاقة وورلد كوم تعلن افلاسها.

2004 -
إصابة السياسي الفلسطيني نبيل عمرو بأعيرة نارية في ساقه من قبل ملثمين بالقرب من منزله.
العثور على رأس الرهينة الأمريكي بول جونسون في ثلاجة بأحد المنازل بالسعودية.

2008 - إلقاء القبض على رادوفان كاراديتش زعيم جمهورية صرب البوسنة الأسبق والمطلوب للمحكمة الجنائية لجرائم الحرب في يوغوسلافيا وذلك للمحاكمة في جرائم حرب قام بها في البوسنة ضد المسلمين.

2009 - رئيس وزراء اليابان تارو آسو يعلن حل مجلس النواب ويدعو إلى إجراء انتخابات عامة في 30 أغسطس.


*
مواليد*

1693 - توماس بلهام هولز، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.

1816 - جوليوس رويتر، رجل أعمال ألماني ومؤسس وكالة الأنباء العالمية رويترز.

1899 - إرنست همنجواي، أديب أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1954.

1920 - محمد ديب، أديب جزائري.

1923 - رودولف ماركوس، عالم كيمياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1992.

1948 - يوسف إسلام، مغني إنجليزي.

1951 - روبن ويليامز، ممثل أمريكي.

1974 - إبراهيم سويد، لاعب كرة قدم سعودي.

1974 - عبد العزيز الجنوبي، لاعب كرة قدم سعودي.

1976 - وحيد هاشميان، لاعب كرة قدم إيراني.

1977 - صاحب العبد الله، لاعب كرة قدم سعودي.

1978 - جوش هارتنت، ممثل أمريكي.

1979 - أندريه فورونين، لاعب كرة قدم أوكراني.

1981 -
خواكين سانشيز، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.
تايتوس برامبل، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.

1982 - هبة الدري، ممثلة مصرية تعمل في الكويت.

1984 - ليام ريدغويل، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.


*وفيات*

1425 - مانويل الثاني، إمبراطور بيزنطة.

1796 - روبرت برنز، شاعر إسكتلندي.

1914 - جورجي زيدان، أديب ومؤرخ لبناني.

1944 - شتاوفنبرج، ضابط في الجيش الألماني وأحد قادة انقلاب 20 يوليو 1944.

1967 - ألبرت جون لوتولي، سياسي جنوب أفريقي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام1960.

1980 - صلاح البيطار، رئيس وزراء سوريا.

2005 - لونغ جون بولدري، مغني وممثل صوتي بريطاني.


*أعياد ومناسبات*

العيد الوطني في بلجيكا.

عيد التحرير في غوام.

عيد التناغم العرقي في سنغافورة.

----------


## اليمامة

*22 يوليو* 


*أحداث* 

1598 - مسرحية تاجر البندقية للأديب ويليام شكسبير تدخل السجل الملكي بأمر من الملكة إليزابيث.
1896 - صدور العدد الأول من "صحيفة الشام" في دمشق، وقد ظلت الصحيفة تصدر حتى عام 1908 عندما توقفت عن الصدور.
1906 - تتويج هاكون السابع ملكًا على النرويج.
1921 - جمهورية الريف في المغرب تهزم الجنود الإسبان في معركة أنوال.
1933 - الطيار الأمريكي ويلي بوست يهبط في نيويورك بعد أن طار وحدة حول العالم في سبعة أيام.
1944 - استقلال بولندا وإعلان الجمهورية فيها.
1946 - منظمة الإرجون تقصف فندق الملك داود في مدينة القدس، وأدى ذلك إلى مقتل 91 شخص وإصابة 46 آخرين.
1952 - تشكيل حكومة جديدة في مصر برئاسة أحمد نجيب الهلالي، واستمرت بعملها لمده ساعات فقط وذلك بسبب قيام ثورة 23 يوليو في تلك الليلة، وكانت بذلك أقصر الحكومات عمرًا في مصر.
1987 - إطلاق النار على رسام الكاركتير الفلسطيني ناجي العلي بوجهه في لندن.
1990 -
المجلس الوطني العراقي يصدر توصية بأن يضل صدام حسين رئيسًا للعراق مدى الحياة.
إسرائيل تضع حجر أساس لبناء أول مستعمرة في جنوب لبنان.
2003 - القوات الأمريكية تهاجم منزل في الموصل كان يختبأ به عدي وقصي نجلي رئيس العراق المخلوع صدام حسين وتقتلهما.


*مواليد*


1478 - الملك فيليب الأول، ملك مملكة قشتالة.
1510 - ألساندرو دي ميديشي، حاكم فلورنسا.
1849 - إيما لازاروس، شاعرة أمريكية.
1887 - غوستاف هرتس، عالم فيزياء تجريبية ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1925.
1888 - سلمان واكسمان، عالم كيمياء حيوية أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1952.
1925 - عايدة هلال، ممثلة لبنانية / مصرية.
1939 - نبيل المشيني، ممثل أردني.
1946 -
داني غلوفر، ممثل أمريكي.
ميريي ماتيو، مغنية فرنسية.
جونسون توريبيونج، رئيس بالاو.
1949 - محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم، نائب الرئيس ورئيس وزراء الإمارات وحاكم إمارة دبي.
1950 - هياتم، ممثلة وراقصة شرقية مصرية.
1953 - ريني فان در يكن، لاعب كرة قدم بلجيكي.
1955 - ويليم دافو، ممثل أمريكي.
1963 - إيميليو بوتراغينيو، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.
1964 - جون ليجويزامو، ممثل كولومبي.
1965 - شون مايكلز، مصارع أمريكي.
1977 - غوستافو نيري، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.
1978 - دينيس روميدال، لاعب كرة قدم دنماركي.
1980 -
ديرك كاوت، لاعب كرة قدم هولندي.
كيت ريان، مغنية بلجيكية.
1982 - منة شلبي، ممثلة مصرية.
1984 - ستيوارت داونينغ، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1992 - سيلينا غوميز، ممثلة وممثلة أمريكية.
1998 - ماديسن بتيس، ممثلة أمريكية.


*وفيات*


1908 - ويليام راندال كريمر، سياسي بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1903.
1936 - أحمد عزة الأعظمي، كاتب وصحفي ومؤرخ عراقي.
1979 - ساندور كوشيتش، لاعب كرة قدم هنغاري.
2003 -
عدي صدام حسين، النجل الأكبر للرئيس العراقي الأسبق صدام حسين.
قصي صدام حسين، النجل الثاني للرئيس العراقي الأسبق صدام حسين.
2008 - الأمير فواز بن عبد العزيز آل سعود، أمير سابق لمنطقة مكة المكرمة حدثت في عهده حادثة الحرم المكي

*أعياد ومناسبات رسمية* 

يوم العدد ط.

( عيد العدد ط أو عيد تقريب العدد ط هو عيد يتم الاحتفال به بالثابت الرياضي العدد ط أو باي (π). يصادف عيد العدد ط يوم 14 مارس حيث يكتب هذا اليوم على الشكل (3/14) وهي تشابه قيمة العدد ط 3.14 . كما يصادف عيد تقريب العدد ط يوم 22 يوليو الذي يكتب على الشكل 22/7 وذلك لأن العدد ط يساوي تقريباً قيمة 22/7.

في حالات أكثر دقة يحتفل بعيد العدد ط في الساعة 1:59 من يوم 14 مارس وذلك كون قيمة العدد ط حتى الرقم السابع بعد الفاصلة على الشكل 3.1415926، مما يجعل يوم 14 مارس الساعة 1 :59: 26 بعد الظهر هو أقرب وقت للعيد الصحيح للعدد.

للمصادفة البحتة فإن يوم 14 مارس هو عيد ميلاد ألبرت أينشتاين.

هناك أيام أخرى يحتفل بها بذكرى العدد ط:

    * 26 أبريل : في هذا اليوم تكون الكرة الأرضية قد انتقلت بزاوية 2 راديان من مدارها حول الشمس، وبهذا يكون طول كامل المدار مقسوماً على المسافة المقطوعة حتى 26 أبريل مساوياً للعدد ط.
    * 22 يوليو: هذا اليوم يكتب على الشكل 22/7 وهو تقريب شهر للعدد ط.
    * 10 نوفمبر : وهو اليوم 314 من السنة (9 نوفمبر في السنة الكبيسة).
    * 21 ديسمبر عند الساعة 1:13 وهو اليوم 355 من السنة (20 ديسمبر في السنة الكبيسة) حيث يحتفل عند الساعة 1:13، حيث أن العدد 355/113 هو التقريب الصيني للعدد ط. )

----------


## اليمامة

*23 يوليو ..*




قابوس بن سعيد



*أحداث*

    * 1970 - قابوس بن سعيد يتولى مقاليد الحكم في عُمان وذلك بعد قيامة بانقلاب سلمي على والدة السلطان سعيد بن تيمور.
    * 750 - مقتل آخر خلفاء الدولة الأموية مروان بن محمد بن مروان بن الحكم على يد أتباع العباسيين.
    * 1291 - المسلمون يفتحون مدينة بيروت التي كانت تحت السيطرة الصليبية.
    * 1829 - ويليام بيرت يسجل براءة اختراع الآلة الكاتبة في الولايات المتحدة.
    * 1952 - حركة الضباط الأحرار بقيادة محمد نجيب تقوم بانقلاب عسكري أطاح بالنظام الملكي في مصر، وأصبح هذا الانقلاب يعرف بعد ذلك باسم ثورة 23 يوليو.
    * 1995 - المملكة المتحدة ترسل 1200 جندي من قواتها إلى سراييفو المحاصرة.
    * 1999 - ولي عهد المغرب الأمير مولاي محمد يتولى الحكم خلفًا لوالدة الملك الحسن الثاني بعد وفاته تحت اسم محمد السادس.
    * 2001 - ميجاواتي سوكارنوبوتري تتولى رئاسة إندونيسيا لتكون أول امرأه تصل إلى هذا المنصب في أكبر دولة إسلامية في العالم.
    * 2005 - تفجيرات في شرم الشيخ تؤدي إلى مقتل 88 شخص وجرح أكثر من 200.

*مواليد*

    * 645 - يزيد بن معاوية، ثاني خلفاء الدولة الأموية.
    * 1775 - إتيان لويس مالس، عالم فيزياء ورياضيات فرنسي.
    * 1888 - رايموند تشاندلر، أديب أمريكي.
    * 1892 - هيلا سيلاسي، إمبراطور إثيوبيا.
    * 1906 - فلاديمير بريلوغ، عالم كيمياء كرواتي / سويسري حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1975.
    * 1927 - عاطف سالم، مخرج مصري.
    * 1941 - مديحة حمدي، ممثلة مصرية.
    * 1953 - جورجينا رزق، ملكة جمال الكون عام 1972.
    * 1961 - وودي هارلسون، ممثل أمريكي.
    * 1967 - فيليب سيمور هوفمان، ممثل أمريكي.
    * 1971 -
          o أحمد عز، ممثل مصري.
          o أليسون كروس، مغنية أمريكية.
    * 1973 - مونيكا لوينسكي، صاحبة الفضيحة الجنسية مع الرئيس الأمريكي بيل كلينتون.
    * 1976 - جوديت بولغار، لاعبة شطرنج هنغارية.
    * 1977 - هالة خليل، مخرجة مصرية.
    * 1982 -
          o بول ويزلي، ممثل أمريكي.
          o ياركو نييمينن، لاعب كرة قدم فنلندي.
    * 1989 - دانيال رادكليف، ممثل إنجليزي.

*وفيات*

    * 750 - مروان بن محمد بن مروان بن الحكم، أخر خلفاء الدولة الأموية.
    * 1373 - القديسة بريجيت، قديسة سويدية.
    * 1757 - دومينيكو سكارلاتي، موسيقي إيطالي.
    * 1885 - يوليسيس جرانت، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثامن عشر.
    * 1916 - ويليام رامزي، عالم كيمياء إسكتلندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1904.
    * 1951 - فيليب بيتان، عسكري فرنسي ورئيس الدولة الفرنسية الموالية لألمانيا النازية بفترة الحرب العالمية الثانية.
    * 1955 - كورديل هل، وزير خارجية الولايات المتحدة حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1945.
    * 1963 - عز الدين ذو الفقار، مخرج مصري.
    * 1966 - مونتغومري كليفت، ممثل أمريكي.
    * 1968 - هنري ديل، طبيب بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1936.
    * 1990 - كينجيرو تاكاياناغي، مخترع ياباني.
    * 1992 - سليمان فرنجيّة، رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية.
    * 1999 - الملك الحسن الثاني، ملك المغرب.
    * 2007 - محمد ظاهر شاه، آخر ملوك أفغانستان.

*أعياد ومناسبات*

    * العيد القومي في مصر - ذكرى الثورة المصرية.
    * عيد النهضة في سلطنة عمان - ذكرى جلوس السلطان قابوس بن سعيد.

----------


## اليمامة

*24 يوليو ..*


*أحداث*



1534 - جاك كارتييه يستولي على كندا باسم ملك فرنسا.
1567 - إجبار ملكة إسكتلندا ماري ستيوارت أثناء حبسها في قلعة غليفن على التنازل عن العرش لصالح إبنها البالغ من العمر عام واحد والذي تم تتويجه باسم جيمس السادس.
1798 - الإمبراطور الفرنسي نابليون بونابرت يدخل مع قواته الغازية إلى القاهرة.
1799 - القوات الفرنسية بقيادة نابليون بونابرت تنتصر في معركة أبي قير ضد العثمانيين في مصر.
1854 - محمد سعيد باشا يستلم حكم مصر خلفًا لابن أخيه عباس حلمي الذي اغتيل في 13 يوليو.
1920 - وقوع معركة ميسلون بين السوريين والجيش الفرنسي، قاد المعركة على الجانب السوري يوسف العظمة وعلى الجانب الفرنسي الجنرال هنري غورو.
1923 - التوقيع على معاهدة لوزان.
1977 - انتهاء حرب الأيام الأربعة بين مصر وليبيا.
1990 - القوات العراقية تحتشد على الحدود مع الكويت.
1993 - القوات الإسرائيلية تقتحم "مسجد الإصلاح" في قطاع غزة، والعملية تسفر عن سقوط عشرات القتلى والجرحى.
2007 - ليبيا تطلق سراح المتهمين الستة المحكومين بالإعدام في قضية الإيدز.

[SIZE="6"][B]*مواليد[/size][/b]*

1783 - سيمون بوليفار، قائد ثوري وسياسي فنزويلي تدين له عدد من جمهوريات أمريكا الجنوبية باستقلالها عن الحكم الإسباني.
1802 - ألكسندر دوما، روائي فرنسي.
1857 - هنريك بونتوبيدان، أديب دنماركي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1917.
1886 - جونيتشيرو تانيزاكي، روائي ياباني.
1897 - أميليا إيرهارت، طيارة أمريكية.
1969 - جينيفر لوبيز، مغنية وممثلة أمريكية.
1972 - كايو هيرويوكي، مصارع سومو ياباني.
1977 - مهدي مهدافيكيا، لاعب كرة قدم إيراني.
1979 - سناء إبراهيم، ممثلة سعودية.
1981 - سمر غلو، ممثلة أمريكية.
1983 - دانييلي دي روسي، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.

*وفيات*

1115 - ماتيلدي، كونتيسة إيطالية.
1862 - مارتن فان بيورين، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثامن.
1974 - جيمس تشادويك، عالم فيزياء إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1935.
1986 - فريتس ليبمان، عالم كيمياء حيوية ألماني / أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1953.
1990 - نادرة، مغنية مصرية من أصل سوري.
1991 - إساك سنجر، أديب أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1978.
1992 ـ غافرييل إليزاروف، جراح عظام روسي.
1995 -
خالد بكداش، أمين عام الحزب الشيوعي السوري.
جيري لوردان، مؤلف موسيقى ومغني بريطاني.
2000 - أحمد شاملو، شاعر إيراني.

*أعياد ومناسبات رسمية* 

عيد سيمون بوليفار في الإكوادور.
يوم التيكيلا الوطني في الولايات المتحدة.

----------


## اليمامة

*25 يوليو* 




*أحداث*

    * 1982 - بشير الجميّل يعلن ترشيح نفسه لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية.
    * 1544 - ملوك أوروبا يعترفون بسيادة الدولة العثمانية على المجر بعد عشرون عام من الحروب منذ نجاح القوات العثمانية في فتحها وضمها إلى الدولة العثمانية.
    * 1603 – تنصيب ملك إسكتلندا جيمس السادس على عرش إنجلترا باسم جيمس الأول ليكون أول ملوكها من أسرة ستيوارت.
    * 1957 - إلغاء الملكية وإعلان قيام الجمهورية التونسية وتنصيب الحبيب بورقيبة رئيساً لها.
    * 2004 - لتوانيا وقبرص وسلوفينيا وسلوفاكيا وهنغاريا وإستونيا والتشيك ولاتفيا وبولندا ومالطا ينظمون إلى الاتحاد الأوروبي.
    * 2007 - براتيبها باتيل تتولى رئاسة الهند لتكون أول امرأة تتولى هذا المنصب فيه.
    * 2009 - إجراء الانتخابات البرلمانية والرئاسية في كردستان العراق وسط حضور مراقبين دوليين، وكانت نسبة المشاركة 78.5%.

*مواليد*

    * 1848 - آرثر جيمس بلفور، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة وصاحب وعد بلفور.
    * 1870 - ماكسفيلد باريش، رسام أمريكي.
    * 1883 - لويس ماسينيون، مستشرق فرنسي.
    * 1894 - والتر برينان، ممثل أمريكي.
    * 1905 - إلياس كانيتي، روائي وكاتب مسرحي بلغاري حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1981.
    * 1920 - روزاليند فرانكلين، عالمة كيمياء فيزيائية بريطانية.
    * 1925 - جيري باريس، ممثل ومخرج ومنتج أمريكي.
    * 1933 - نجوى سالم، ممثلة مصرية.
    * 1935 - عدنان خاشقجي، تاجر سلاح سعودي.
    * 1953 - روبرت زوليك، رئيس البنك الدولي.
    * 1963 - هيدِناري أغاكي، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
    * 1964 - شريف شيخ أحمد، رئيس الصومال.
    * 1966 - واتارو تاكاغي، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
    * 1967 - مات لوبلان، ممثل أمريكي.
    * 1973 - كيفين فيليبس، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
    * 1975 -
          o جان كلود دارتشفيل، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.
          o جودي كرادوك، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
    * 1979 - خلف السلامة، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.
    * 1980 - ديامس، مغنية فرنسية / يونانية / قبرصية.
    * 1984 - تيسير الجاسم، لاعب كرة قدم سعودي.

*وفيات*

    * 1471 - توما الكمبيسي، لاهوتي كاثوليكي.
    * 1492 - البابا إنوسنتيوس الثامن، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
    * 1834 - صامويل تايلر كولريدج، شاعر إنجليزي.
    * 1980 - فلاديمير فيسوتسكي، مغني وممثل وشاعر روسي.
    * 1985 - صالح شهاب، وكيل سابق في وزارة الإعلام الكويتية.
    * 1992 - جيمس ستيرلنغ، معماري بريطاني.
    * 2002 - عبد الرحمن بدوي، فيلسوف مصري.
    * 2010 - كامل الأسعد، سياسي لبناني.
*
أعياد ومناسبات
*
    * عيد الجمهورية في تونس.
    * اليوم العربي للثقافة.
    * يوم الدستور في بورتو ريكو.
    * اليوم الوطني في منطقة جليقية ذاتية الحكم.

----------


## اليمامة

*26 يوليو*

*أحداث*


1908 - تأسيس مكتب التحقيقات الفيدرالي - fbi بقيام المدعي العام الأمريكي تشارلز بونابرت بأمر مجموعة من المحققين الفيدراليين المعينين حديثًا بأن يرسلوا تقاريرهم إلى المفتش العام ستانلي فينش بوزارة العدل.

1911 - القوات الفرنسية تدخل مدينة فاس المغربية لإجهاض الثوره التي شهدتها المدينة إلى جانب العديد من المدن المغربية للإحتجاج على الظلم الذي يمارسه الاحتلال الفرنسي.

1941 - الرئيس الأمريكي فرانكلين روزفلت يصدر قرار بتجميد كافة الأرصدة اليابانية في البنوك الأمريكية وذلك ردًا على قيام اليابان باحتلال الهند الصينية الفرنسية.

1945 -
هزيمة حزب المحافظين البريطاني الذي يرأسهونستون تشرشل في الانتخابات العامة، ما منح الفرصة لحزب العمال لكي يحقق الأغلبية لأول مره في تاريخ الانتخابات البريطانية.

انتهاء أعمال مؤتمر بوتسدام.

1952 - ملك مصر والسودان فاروق الأول يتنازل عن العرش لابنه الأمير أحمد فؤاد بعد قيام ثورة 23 يوليو بقيادة اللواء محمد نجيب، وعين فاروق الأول مجلس وصاية على العرش برئاسة الأمير محمد عبد المنعم وغادر بعدها مصر ومعه زوجته الملكة ناريمان وبقية أفراد أسرته بما فيها الملك الجديد أحمد فؤاد.

1956 - الرئيس المصري جمال عبد الناصر يؤمم قناة السويس.

1959 – استشهاد الزعيم النقابي الجزائري عيسات إيدير بعد تأثره بالتعذيب الذي تعرض له من قبل الفرنسيين طوال شهر كامل.

1963 - زلزال عنيف يضرب مدينة سكوبيه اليوغسلافية أدى إلى مصرع الآلاف من الأشخاص.

1983 - الإسرائيليون يقتلون ثلاثة طلاب بمدينة الخليل.

2005 - الإفراج عن قائد القوات اللبنانية سمير جعجع بعد صدور قانون عفو عام من مجلس النواب اللبناني وذلك بعد قضائه لإحدى عشر عام في سجن تحت الأرض بمبنى وزارة الدفاع.

*مواليد*

1829 - أوجست ماري فرنسوا برناريت، رئيس وزراء بلجيكا حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1909.
1842 - ألفرد مارشال، اقتصادي بريطاني.
1856 - جورج برنارد شو، كاتب مسرحي وناقد أيرلندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1925.
1865 - فيليب شايدمان، مستشار ألمانيا.
1875 - كارل يونج، عالم سويسري في علم النفس.
1922 - جيسون روباردس، ممثل أمريكي.
1928 -
ستانلي كوبريك، مخرج ومنتج وكاتب أمريكي.
فرانشيسكو كوسيغا، رئيس إيطاليا.

1936 - سيد عبد الكريم، ممثل مصري.
1939 - جون هاوارد، رئيس وزراء أستراليا.
1942 - فلاديمير ميتشيار، رئيس وزراء سلوفاكيا.
1945 - هيلين ميرين، ممثلة إنكليزية.
1949 - ثاكسين شيناواترا، رئيس وزراء تايلاند.
1952 - محمد إسماعيل المقدم، داعية إسلامي مصري.
1957 - نانا فيسيتور، ممثلة أمريكية.
1959 - كيفين سبيسي، ممثل أمريكي.
1964 - ساندرا بولوك، ممثلة أمريكية.
1968 - أوليفيا وليامز، ممثلة إنكليزية.
1973 - كيت بيكينسيل، ممثلة إنكليزية.
1977 - مارتن لاورسن، لاعب كرة قدم دنماركي.
1984 - صبري ساريوغلو، لاعب كرة قدم تركي.
1985 - غيل كليشي، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.
1986 - ماجد خزيم، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.
1989 - علي طالب، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.

*وفيات*

796 - الملك أوفا، ملك مرسيا.
1863 - صموئيل هيوستن، سياسي أمريكي.
1925 - وليام جيننغز بريان، سياسي أمريكي.
1969 - فرانك ليوسر، كاتب وملحن أغاني أمريكي.
1984 - محمد عزة دروزة، مفكر وكاتب ومناضل قومي عربي.
1986 - أفيريل هاريمان، ديبلوماسي ورجل أعمال وسياسي أمريكي.
1987 - توفيق الحكيم، كاتب وأديب مصري.
1996 - عبد الرحمن الضويحي، شاعر وممثل كويتي.

*أعياد ومناسبات رسمية*

عيد الاستقلال في ليبيريا.
عيد الاستقلال في جزر المالديف.

----------


## اليمامة

*27 يوليو* 



*أحداث*

.....

1584

العثمانيون يحتلون مدينة تبريز الإيرانية والتي تعتبر أحد أهم مدن الدولة الصفوية وذلك في عهد السلطان سليمان القانوني.
......

1844

مقتل مؤسس الديانة المورمونية جوزيف سميث وذلك عندما اقتحمت السجن المحتجز به بولاية إلينوي جماعة معادية للمورمونية وقاموا بقتله مع شقيقه هيروم.
......

1950

الولايات المتحدة تتخذ قرارًا بإرسال قوات أمريكية لشبه القارة الكورية وذلك لمحاربة كوريا الشمالية.
......

1954

افتتاح أول مفاعل نووي لإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية بالقرب من موسكو.
......

1967

تركيب أول جهاز سحب نقود آلي في العالم في مدينة لندن.
......

1977

الإعلان عن استقلال جيبوتي.
......

1991

القوات اليوغوسلافية تغزو جمهورية سلوفينيا بعد يومين من إعلانها الاستقلال.
......

1995

ولي عهد دولة قطر الشيخ حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني يقوم بانقلاب سلمي على والده الشيخ خليفة بن حمد آل ثاني ويتولى الحكم.
......

2007

توني بلير يستقيل من رئاسة الحكومة في المملكة المتحدة، وجوردون براون يخلفه.
......

2008

بيل غيتس يتنحى عن منصبه في مؤسسة مايكروسوفت وذلك لرغبته بالتفرغ لأعمال مؤسسة بيل ومليندا غيتس.
......

2009

الرئيس اللبناني ميشال سليمان يكلف سعد الدين الحريري بتشكيل الحكومة الجديدة وذلك بعد تسميته من 86 نائبًا في البرلمان.
......

الرئيس الموريتاني المخلوع سيدي محمد ولد الشيخ عبد الله يستقيل من منصبه رسميًا بعد قيامة بتعيين حكومة وحدة وطنية جديدة لكي يتسنى إجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية خلال شهر وذلك في إطار اتفاق مع العسكريين الذين أطاحوا به.
.......
....
*مواليد*

.....

1350

الإمبراطور مانويل الثاني، إمبراطور بيزنطي.
.....

1550

الملك شارل التاسع، ملك فرنسا.
......

1865

هانس سبيمان، طبيب ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1935.
......

1880

هيلين كيلر، أديبة أمريكية، كانت عمياء وصماء.
......

1927

نصري شمس الدين، مغني لبناني.
......

1930

صلاح قابيل، ممثل مصري.
......

1931

مارتينوس فيلتمان، عالم فيزياء هولندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1999.
......

1955

إيزابيل أدجاني، ممثلة فرنسية.
......

1975

توبي ماجوير، ممثل أمريكي.
......

1977

راؤول غونزاليس، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.
......

1979

فابريزيو ميكولي، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.
......

1984

غوخان إنلر، لاعب كرة قدم سويسري.
......

1985

سفتلانا كوزنتسوفا، لاعبة كرة مضرب روسية.
.........
.....

*وفيات*

........

1574

جورجو فازاري، رسام إيطالي.
......

1844

جوزيف سميث، زعيم ومؤسس الديانة المورمونية.
......

1985

إلياس سركيس، رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية.
......

1994

مأمون الشناوي، شاعر غنائي مصري.
......

2009

جورج حداد، كاتب وشاعر وصحفي أردني.
........
.....
*أعياد ومناسبات*

.......

يوم الفحص الوطني لفيروس نقص المناعة البشرية في الولايات المتحدة.
عيد النائمون السبعة في ألمانيا.

----------


## اليمامة

*28 يونيو*




*أحداث*

    * 1914 - اغتيال أمير النمسا فرانز فرديناند على يد الصربي جافريلو برينسيب، وباغتياله تم إشعال فتيل الحرب العالمية الأولى.
    * 1148 - الصليبيون يفكون الحصار عن مدينة دمشق بعد أن كانت قواتهم قد تجمعت للاستيلاء على المدينة وضربوا حولها حصارًا، لكنالمسلمين أجبروا الصليبيين على التراجع وفك الحصار وذلك في الحملة الصليبية الثانية.
    * 1389 - العثمانيون بقيادة السلطان مراد الأول ينتصرون على الصرب في معركة قوصوة التي تعتبر من أقوى معارك البلقان.
    * 1882 - الحكومة البريطانية تقرر رسميًا احتلال مصر.
    * 1919 - التوقيع على معاهدة فرساي في فرنسا، وتعد هذه المعاهدة النهاية الرسمية للحرب العالمية الأولى.
    * 1922 - سلطة الانتداب الفرنسي على سوريا تعين صبحي بك بركات رئيسًا عليها.
    * 1950 - سقوط عاصمة كوريا الجنوبية سيول بيد قوات كوريا الشمالية.
    * 1957 - الرئيس الأمريكي دوايت أيزنهاور يفتتح المركز الإسلامي في واشنطن.
    * 1960 - كوبا تأمم مصافي تكرير البترول الأمريكية الموجودة على أراضيها.
    * 1972 - التوقيع على اتفاقية سيملا بين الهند وباكستان لتسوية مشكلات الحرب بينهما التي نشبت عام 1971.
    * 1991 – تفكيك منظمة منظمة الكومكون السوفيتية.
    * 1997 - الملاكم مايك تايسون يخسر أمام غريمه إيفاندر هوليفيلد وذلك عندما قام الأول بقضم جزء من أذن الثاني أثناء سير المباراة.
    * 2004 - الحاكم المدني في العراق بول بريمر يسلم مقاليد السلطة للحكومة العراقية المؤقتة قبل الموعد المحدد بيومين.
    * 2009 -
          o قوات الجيش في هندوراس تعتقل الرئيس مانويل زيلايا بعد محاصرة القصر الرئاسي وتنفيه بعد ذلك إلى كوستاريكا بسبب رغبته القيام بالتجديد لنفسه لولاية ثانية.
          o منتخب البرازيل يفوز على المنتخب الأمريكي بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين، ويفوز ببطولة كأس القارات المقامة جنوب إفريقيا.

*مواليد*

    * 1491 - الملك هنري الثامن، ملك إنجلترا.
    * 1577 - بيتر بول روبنس، رسام بلجيكي.
    * 1712 - جان جاك روسو، فيلسوف سويسري.
    * 1867 - لويجي بيرانديلو، أديب إيطالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1934.
    * 1873 - ألكسي كاريل، طبيب جراح فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1912.
    * 1883 - بيير لافال، رئيس وزراء فرنسا.
    * 1889 - عباس محمود العقاد، كاتب مصري.
    * 1906 - ماريا غوبرت-ماير، عالمة فيزياء ألمانية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1963.
    * 1914 - أربيرت هايم، طبيب نمساوي نازي.
    * 1926 - ميل بروكس، ممثل أمريكي.
    * 1927 - فرانك شيروود رولاند، عالم كيمياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1995.
    * 1936 - أحمد ياسين، مؤسس حركة المقاومة الإسلامية – حماس.
    * 1940 - محمد يونس، اقتصادي بنغالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 2006.
    * 1943 - كلاوس فون كليتزينج، عالم فيزياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1985.
    * 1946 - بروس ديفيسون، ممثل أمريكي.
    * 1948 - كاثي بيتس، ممثلة أمريكية.
    * 1957 - جيورجي بارفانوف، رئيس بلغاريا.
    * 1966 - جون كوزاك، ممثل أمريكي.
    * 1969 -
          o فيل ماسينغا، لاعب كرة قدم جنوب أفريقي.
          o آيليت زورر، ممثلة إسرائيلية.
    * 1971 - فابيان بارتيز، حارس مرمى كرة قدم فرنسي.
    * 1972 - أليساندرو نيفولا، ممثل أمريكي.
    * 1985 - فيل باردسلي، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
    * 1994 - الأمير الحسين بن عبد الله الثاني، ولي العهد في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية.

*وفيات*

    * 1836 - جيمس ماديسون، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الرابع.
    * 1914 - فرانز فرديناند، أمير النمسا.
    * 1992 - ميخائيل تال، بطل شطرنج سوفيتي.
    * 2001 - مورتيمر أدلر، معلم وفيلسوف ومؤلف أمريكي.
    * 2007 - كييتشي ميازاوا، رئيس وزراء اليابان.
    * 2010 -
          o محمد عفيفي مطر، شاعر مصري.
          o روبرت بيرد، سياسي أمريكي.
*
أعياد ومناسبات*

    * عيد فيدوفان عند الأرثوذكسية الشرقية.

----------


## اليمامة

*29 يــــوليــــو*



*أحداث*

1896 - القيصر الروسي بطرس الأكبر يستولي على أزوف
التي كانت خاضعة للدولة العثمانية.

1899 - التوقيع على إعلان لاهاي والذي يقضي
بحظر استعمال الغازات السامة في الحروب.

1900 - اغتيال ملك إيطاليا هومبرت الأول على يد
"جايتانو بريسي" الذي أطلق الرصاص عليه في منزا.

1913 - الاتفاق بين المملكة المتحدة والدولة العثمانية
بشأن تعيين حدود ونظام الحكم في دول وإمارات الخليج.

1921 - أدولف هتلر يتولى رئاسة حزب العمال القومي الاشتراكي الألماني.

1937 - تتويج الملك فاروق ملكًا على عرش مصر رسميًا
وذلك بعد وصوله لسن الرشد بالتاريخ الهجري بعد الفتوى
التي طلبتها والدته الملكة نازلي من شيخ الأزهر محمد مصطفى المراغي.

1945 - السفن الحربية ليابانية تغرق السفينة الحربية الأمريكية
إنديانابوليس مما أسفر عن مقتل 883 بحار فيما اعتبر أسوأ خسارة
من نوعها في تاريخ البحرية الأمريكية.

1957 - تأسيس الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية.
1958 - إنشاء وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية - ناسا.

1965 - وصول أول 4000 جندي أمريكي من فرقة جنود
المظلات رقم 101 إلى فيتنام.

1968 - البابا بولس السادس يكرر تحريم استعمال وسائل منع الحمل
على الكاثوليك الرومان على الرغم من توصية من مفوضية
الكنيسة بالنظر في ذلك.

1981 - ولي العهد البريطاني الأمير تشارلز يتزوج من
ديانا سبينسر في حفل زواج مهيب.

1993 - إطلاق سراح جون دمجانجوك الذي اتهم بأنه من أخطر حراس
معسكر الإبادة الجماعية النازي وذلك بعد أن رفضت المحكمة الدفع بإدانته.




*مواليد*

1883 - بينيتو موسوليني، ديكتاتور إيطاليا.
1897 - نيل ريتشي، عسكري بريطاني.

1898 - أيزيدور اسحق رابي، عالم فيزياء أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1944.

1900 - إيفند جونسون، أديب سويدي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1974.

1905 - كلارا بوو، ممثلة أمريكية.

داغ همر شولد، اقتصادي سويدي وأمين عام الأمم المتحدة
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1961.

1925 - ميكيس ثيودوراكيس، موسيقي يوناني.
1929 - جين باودريلارد، فيلسوف فرنسي.

1937 - دانييل مكفادين، اقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 2000.

1945 - ماركو لوكيسكو، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم روماني.
1963 - غراهام بول، حكم كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1966 - مارتينا ماكبرايد، مغنية أمريكية.
1980 - فيرناندو غونزاليس، لاعب كرة مضرب من تشيلي.
1981 - فرناندو ألونسو، بطل سباقات فورمولا 1 إسباني.


*وفيات*

1099 - البابا أوربانوس الثاني، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1833 - ويليام ويلبرفورس، سياسي إنجليزي.
1856 - روبرت شومان، موسيقي ألماني.
1887 - أغوستينو دبريتيس، رئيس وزراء إيطاليا.
1890 - فينسنت فان غوخ، رسام هولندي.
1900 - الملك هومبرت الأول، ملك إيطاليا.

1913 - توبياس ميخائيل كايل آسر، رجل قانون هولندي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1911.

1979 - هربرت ماركوز، فيلسوف ألماني.
1983 - لويس بونويل، مخرج إسباني.

1994 - دوروثي هودجكن، عالمة كيمياء بريطانية
حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1964.


*أعياد ومناسبات*

عيد النشيد الوطني في رومانيا

----------


## اليمامة

*30 يوليو* 


أحداث

1936 - تشكيل مجلس المعارف في الكويت وذلك
لوضع خطوط السياسة التعليمية في وتحديد طرق تنفيذها،
ورأس المجلس الشيخ عبد الله الجابر الصباح.

1954 - النجم الأمريكي إلفيس بريسلي يحيي أول حفلاته.

1968 - تصفية العناصر الغير موالية لقائد ثورة 17 تموز أحمد حسن البكر
ونائبه صدام حسين من أعضاء حزب البعث، وأصبحت الثورة
تعرف باسم بثورة 17/30 تموز.

1971 - مركبة الفضاء أبولو 15 تهبط على سطح القمر.
1980 - الكنيست يصدر قانون يعتبر القدس عاصمة إسرائيل الأبدية.

1993 - البوسنيون ينتهون من العمل في حفر نفق يمر تحت مطار
سراييفو كان هو منقذهم من حصار القوات الصربية لسراييفو.

1999 - تنصيب محمد السادس ملكًا على المغرب رسميًا.

2005 - تحطم المروحية المقلة للزعيم السوداني جون قرنق
من أوغندا، وأدى الحادث إلى مصرعه.

2006 - إسرائيل تقصف بلدة قانا اللبنانية، وأدى القصف إلى مقتل
ما يقارب 30 طفل وامرأه وذلك أثناء الحرب التي تشنها على لبنان.

2008 - المحكمة الدستورية في تركيا تصدر قرارًا برفض حضر
حزب العدالة والتنمية الحاكم والمتهم بمعاداة العلمانية
وذلك بسبب عدم اكتمال نصاب الحظر.

رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي وزعيم حزب كاديما إيهود أولمرت
يقرر عدم الترشح لانتخابات الحزب المقرر إجرائها في شهر سبتمبر
وهو ما يعني تركه رئاسة الحكومة الإسرائيلية.


*مواليد*

1511 - جورجو فازاري، رسام إيطالي.
1863 - هنري فورد، رجل صناعة أمريكي.
1818 - إيميلي برونتي، روائية وشاعرة إنجليزية.
1947 - آرنولد شوارزنيجر، حاكم ولاية كاليفورنيا وممثل سابق.
1948 - جان رينو، ممثل فرنسي.
1957 - أسامة بن لادن، زعيم تنظيم القاعدة.
نيري ألبرتو بومبيدو، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.
1958 - تومبسون دالي، لاعب ألعاب قوى إنجليزي.
1961 - لورنس فيشبورن، ممثل أمريكي.
1963 - ليزا كودرو، ممثلة أمريكية.
1964 - فيفيكا ا. فوكس، ممثلة أمريكية.
يورغن كلينسمان، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم ألماني.
1969 - سايمن بيكر، ممثل أسترالي.
1971 - كرستين تايلور، ممثلة أمريكية.
1973 - خميس العويران، لاعب كرة قدم سعودي.
1974 - هيلاري سوانك، ممثلة أمريكية.
1982 - جهاد الحسين، لاعب كرة قدم سوري.


*وفيات*

1898 - أوتو فون بسمارك، مستشار ألمانيا.
1912 - الإمبراطور ميجي، إمبراطور ياباني.
1984 - عوده المهنا، مغنية كويتية.
2002 - عاطف سالم، مخرج مصري.
2005 - جون قرنق، سياسي سوداني.
2008 - عبد العظيم المطعني، داعية مصري.
2009 - مصطفى أبو علي، مخرج سينمائي فلسطيني.


*أعياد ومناسبات*

عيد العرش في المغرب.
عيد الاستقلال في فانواتو.

----------


## اليمامة

*31 يــــوليــــو*

*أحداث*

626 - النبي محمد يخرج على رأس جيشة إلى دومة الجندل
وذلك لتأمين طريق القوافل.

1790 - تسجيل أول براءة اختراع في الولايات المتحدة.

1943 - بدأ المباحثات التي دعى إليها رئيس وزراء مصر مصطفى النحاس
مع عدد من الدول العربية المستقلة لبحث الصيغة المناسبة
لتحقيق الوحدة العربية، وتمخض عن ذلك بوقت
آخر تأسيس جامعة الدول العربية.

1947 - الإعلان عن انتهاء عصبة الأمم.

1954 - رئيس وزراء فرنسا بيير منديس فرانس يعلن في قرطاج
عن استعداد بلاده لمنح تونس استقلالها الداخلي.

1958 - انتخاب قائد الجيش اللبناني اللواء فؤاد شهاب رئيسًا للجمهورية اللبنانية.

1964 - إلتقاط أول صورة مقربة للأرض من على سطح القمر
بثتها سفينة الفضاء الأمريكية رينجر-7.

1973 - برلمان أيرلندا الشمالية ينعقد للمرة الأولى في بلفاست،
وهو يعتبر أول برلمان ديمقراطي منتخب فيها.

1978 - الرئيس المصري محمد أنور السادات يؤسس الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي،
وانظم للحزب فور تأسيسة أعضاء حزب مصر العربي الإشتراكي.

1988 - الملك حسين يعلن فك الإرتباط بين الأردن والضفة الغربية.

1990 - انعقاد المؤتمر التاسع عشر لوزراء خارجية الدول الإسلامية
لأول مرة بالقاهرة منذ إنشاء منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي.

1991 - الولايات المتحدة والاتحاد السوفيتي يوقعان اتفاق
تاريخي لخفض عدد الرؤوس النووية إلى حوالي الثلث.

1992 - انضمام جورجيا إلى الأمم المتحدة.

2001 - إسرائيل تغتال القياديين في حركة حماس جمال سليم وجمال منصور
في قصف لمكتب كانا يتواجدا فيه بنابلس في الضفة الغربية.


*مواليد*

1912 - ميلتون فريدمان، اقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1976.

1914 - لويس دو فنيس، ممثل فرنسي.

1918 - بول بوير، عالم كيمياء حيوية أمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1997.

1944 - روبرت ميرتون، اقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1997.

1953 - تورو فريا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1956 - مايكل بين، ممثل أمريكي.
1962 - ويسلي سنايبس، ممثل أمريكي.
1965 - جوان كاثلين رولنج، روائية بريطانية.
1968 - أنتونيو كونتي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إيطالي.
1973 - عبد العزيز الخثران، لاعب كرة قدم سعودي.
1976 - باولو وانشوب، لاعب كرة قدم كوستاريكي.
1979 - بير كرولدروب، لاعب كرة قدم دنماركي.
كارلوس مارتشينا، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.
1987 - ميكائيل برادلي، لاعب كرة قدم أمريكي.
1989 - فيكتوريا ازارينكا، لاعبة كرة مضرب بيلاروسية.


*وفيات*

1784 - دنيس ديدرو، فيلسوف فرنسي.
1875 - أندرو جونسون، رئيس الولايات المتحدة السابع عشر.
1914 - جان جوريس، سياسي فرنسي.
1944 - أنطوان دو سانت-إيكسوبيري، كاتب فرنسي.
1968 - الأخطل الصغير، شاعر لبناني.
1993 - الملك بودوان الأول، ملك بلجيكا.
2001 - جمال منصور، قيادي في حركة حماس.
الشيخ جمال سليم، رجل دين فلسطيني وقيادي في حركة حماس.
2009 - بوبي روبسون، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إنجليزي.

*
أعياد ومناسبات*

عيد العلم في هاواي.

__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*1 أغسطس*

*أحداث*

1498 - كريستوفر كولومبوس يكتشف فنزويلا.
1619 - وصول الفوج الأول من العبيدالأفارقة إلى ولاية فيرجينيا.
1774 - اكتشاف عنصر الأكسجين.

1790 - إجراء أول تعداد للسكان في الولايات المتحدة،
وكان تعداد السكان آنذاك 4 ملايين مواطن للولايات الثلاث عشر.

1834 - صدور أول طابع بريدي في البرازيل.
1876 - كولورادو تصبح الولاية 38 من ولايات الولايات المتحدة.
1902 - الولايات المتحدة تشتري حقوق قناة بنما من فرنسا.
1914 - ألمانيا تعلن الحرب على روسيا في الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1920 - تأسيس الحزب الشيوعي البريطاني.

1933 - القيام بأول رحلة لشركة طيران وطنية
مصرية بين مدينتي القاهرةوالإسكندرية.

1943 - استقلال بورما وإعلان انضمامها لقوات
الحلفاء في الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1945 - تأسيس الجيش اللبناني.
1955 - شكري القوتلي يتولى رئاسة الجمهورية في سوريا للمرة الأولى.
1967 - إسرائيل تحتل القدس الشرقية.
1981 - أول بث تلفزيوني لمحطة mtvالموسيقية.

2005 - الأمير عبد الله بن عبد العزيز يصبح ملكًا
للمملكة العربية السعودية بعد وفاة الملك فهد بن عبد العزيز.

*
مواليد*

10 ق.م - كلوديوس، إمبراطور روماني.
1642 - السلطان أحمد الثاني، سلطان عثماني.
1744 - جان-باتيست لامارك، عالم فرنسي في علم الأحياء.
1819 - هرمان ملفيل، روائي أمريكي.
1863 - غاستون دومرغ، رئيس فرنسا.

1885 - جورج هيفيشي، عالم كيمياءهنغاري
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1943.

1924 - جورج تشارباك، عالم فيزياءفرنسي / بولندي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1992.

1930 - بيار بورديو، عالم فرنسي في علم الاجتماع.
محمد الشويحي، ممثل مصري.
1933 - مريم فخر الدين، ممثلة مصرية.
1936 - إيف سان لوران، مصمم أزياء فرنسي.
1941 - كاتسنوسكي هوري، مؤدي أصوات ياباني.

1945 - دوغلاس أوشيروف، عالم فيزياءأمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1996.

1949 - قربان بيك باقايف، رئيس قرغيزستان.
1952 - زوران جينجيتش، رئيس وزراء صربيا.
1970 - ديفيد جيمس، لاعب كرة قدمإنجليزي.
1973 - فهد الغشيان، لاعب كرة قدمسعودي.
إدواردو نوريغا، ممثل إسبانيا.
1976 - نوانكو كانو، لاعب كرة قدمنيجيري.
1979 - جونيور أغوغو، لاعب كرة قدمغاني.
1980 - مانسيني، لاعب كرة قدمبرازيلي.
1981 - ستيفن هنت، لاعب كرة قدمأيرلندي.
1984 - باستيان شفاينشتايغر، لاعب كرة قدمألماني.
1986 - أندرو تايلور، لاعب كرة قدمإنجليزي.
1990 - جاك اوكونيل، ممثل إنجليزي.

*
وفيات*

30 ق.م - ماركوس أنطونيوس، عسكري روماني.
527 - جستن الأول، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية البيزنطية.
1137 - الملك لويس السادس، ملك فرنسا.
1464 - كوزيمو دي ميديشي، حاكم فلورنسا.
1714 - الملكة آن، ملكة بريطانيا.
1944 - مانويل كويزون، رئيس الفلبين.
1949 - إبراهيم المازني، أديب مصري.

1967 - ريشارد كون، عالم كيمياء حيويةألماني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1938.

1970 - أوتو فاربورغ، طبيب ألماني حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1931.

1990 – نوربير إلياس، عالم ألماني في علم الاجتماع
1991 - يوسف إدريس، كاتب مصري.

1996 - تيدوس رايخشتاين، عالم كيمياءسويسري
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1950.

2003 - غوي ثيس، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدمبلجيكي.
2004 - فيليب أبيلسون، عالم فيزياءأمريكي.
2005 - الملك فهد بن عبد العزيز آل سعود،
ملك المملكة العربية السعودية.
أحمد توفيق، مخرج وممثل مصري.
2008 - هركيشن سينغ سورجيت، سياسي هندي.
2009 - كورازون أكينو، رئيسة الفلبين.


*أعياد ومناسبات*

العيد الوطني في سويسرا.
العيد الوطني في بنين.
عيد الجيش في لبنانوسوريا.
عيد القوات المسلحة في أنجولا.

----------


## اليمامة

أعتذر عن التأخير فى المشاركة فى هذاالموضوع المتجدد فى الفترة المنصرمة لظروف خارجة عن ارادتى مع وعد منى بتعويض ما فات ان شاء الله فى مثل هذا الفترة من العام المقبل ..لو أحيانا الله ..

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

*10سبتمبر*


أحداث


1844 - توقيع معاهدة طنجة التي أنهت الحرب الفرنسية ضد مراكش.

1919 - توقيع معاهدة سانت جيرمان
بين الحلفاءوالنمسا الخاصة بالأقليات.

1923 - دولة أيرلندا الحرة تنظم لعصبة الأمم
باعتبارها دولة مستقلة بعد قرار المملكة المتحدة
منح الشطر الجنوبي من الجزيرة الأيرلندية استقلالها
تحت اسم دولة أيرلندا الحرة وذلك في أعقاب ثورة الأيرلنديين المسحلة.

1937 - انعقاد مؤتمر ليون لبحث القرصنة في
البحر الأبيض المتوسط أثناء الحرب الأهلية الإسبانية.

1940 - الطائرات الألمانية تقصف قصر بكنغهام مقر ملك
المملكة المتحدة في إطار القصف المتبادل بين
ألمانياوالمملكة المتحدة أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1952 - ترشيح محمد عبد الخالق حسونة لأمانة
جامعة الدول العربية خلفًا لعبد الرحمن عزام المستقيل.

1961 - القوات العربية المشتركة والمكونة بقرار من
جامعة الدول العربية تصل إلى الكويت
وذلك على خلفية الأزمة بين الكويت والعراق.

1973 - مؤتمر قمة دول المواجهة ينعقد في القاهرة
لبحث دور الجبهة الشرقية في المعركة القادمة.

1990 - إيران توافق على استئناف العلاقات الدبلوماسية
مع العراق بعد قطيعة استمرت نحو 11 سنه
منذ بداية الحرب العراقية الإيرانية في عام 1980.
البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني يفتتح كنيسة سيدة السلام
في ياموسوكرو في كوت ديفوار، وهي إحدى أكبر كنائس العالم.

2002 - سويسرا التي تشتهر بالحياد السياسي تنضم إلى
الأمم المتحدة بعد عشرات السنين من التمنع.

2003 - شاب متطرف يطعن وزيرة خارجية السويدآنا ليند
عدة طعنات قاتلة وذلك أثناء تسوقها في إحدى
المجمعات التجارية في ستوكهولم أدت إلى وفاتها في اليوم التالي.

2007 - رئيس وزراء باكستان السابق نواز شريف
يعود إلى باكستان بعد سبع سنوات في المنفى.

2009 - رئيس الحكومة اللبنانية المكلف سعد الدين الحريري
يبلغ رئيس الجمهورية ميشال سليمان اعتذاره عن تشكيل الحكومة
وذلك بعد رفض الأقلية النيابية تشكيلة حكومة الوحدة الوطنية
التي قدمها وذلك بعد الشهرين ونصف من تكليفه بتشكيل الحكومة.


مواليد

1659 - هنري برسل، مؤلف موسيقي إنجليزي.
1890 - فرانتس فرفل، أديب نمساوي.

1892 - آرثر كومبتون، عالم فيزياءأمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1927.

1931 - فيليب بيكر هول، ممثل أمريكي.
1939 - علي المفيدي، ممثل كويتي.
1946 - ميشال آليو ماري، سياسية فرنسية.
1972 - غادة شعاع، لاعبة ألعاب قوىسورية.
1976 - غوستافو كويرتن، لاعب كرة مضرببرازيلي.
1983 - فرناندو بيلوتشي، لاعب كرة قدمأرجنتيني.


وفيات

1948 - الملك فرديناند الأول، ملك بلغاريا.
1949 - أحمد سالم، طيار ومخرج وممثل ومذيع مصري.

1975 - جورج باغيت طومسون، عالم فيزياءإنجليزي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1937.

1979 - أوغوستينو نيتو، رئيس أنغولا.

1983 - فليكس بلوخ، عالم فيزياءسويسري
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1952.

1985 - جوك ستين، لاعب كرة قدمإسكتلندي.
2006 - الملك تاوفآهاو توبو الرابع، ملك تونجا.


أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم الوطني في جبرلتار.
عيد المعلم في الصين وهونغ كونغ.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*11 سبتمبر*


أحداث


1840 - بريطانيا تقصف بيروت لإرغام
محمد علي باشا على ترك سوريا.

1926 - بينيتو موسوليني يتعرض لمحاولة اغتيال فاشلة.

1930 - ثورة بركان سترومبولي بجزيرة صقليةالإيطالية
يثور ويلقي بحمم بركانية تصل إلى طنين
، وكانت تلك هي أكثر ثوراته تدميرًا على امتداد تاريخه المسجل.

1931 - الإيطاليون يلقون القبض على المجاهد
الليبيعمر المختار وهو مصاب ينزف دمًا

1945 - مؤتمر الخمسة يبدأ أعماله في لندن بين
الولايات المتحدةوالاتحاد السوفيتيوالصينوإنجلتراوفرنسا.

رئيس وزراء اليابان الأسبق هيديكي توجو يحاول الانتحار.

1950 - الأمريكيةفلورانس تشادويك
تصبح أول سيدة في العالم تعبر بحر المانش.

1962 - وكالة تاسالسوفيتية تعلن ولأول مره عن مجموعة
الصواريخ السوفيتية متوسطة المدى التي زرعها
السوفيت في الأراضي الكوبية.

1964 - ختام أعمال مؤتمر القمة العربي في الإسكندرية
والذي دعا إليه الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر،
وكانت هذه القمة هي ثاني قمة عربية.

1971 - انضمام البحرينوقطر إلى جامعة الدول العربية.

1973 - انقلاب عسكري في تشيلي بقياده قادة الجيش
وعلى رأسه أوغستو بينوشيه يطيح بالرئيس
التشيليسلفادور أليندي، وأدى الانقلاب
إلى مقتله بظروف غامضه في القصر الجمهوري المحاصر.

1990 - الرئيس الأمريكيجورج بوش
يلقي خطابًا عبر التلفزيون يهدد فيه استخدام القوة
لطرد الجنود العراقيين من الكويت الذي
غزاهاالعراق في 2 أغسطس.

2001 - هجوم بالطائرات يستهدف مبنى مركز التجارة العالمي
في نيويورك ومبنى وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية في فيرجينيا،
وأشارت أصابع الإتهام إلى تنظيم القاعدة بقيادة
أسامة بن لادنوأيمن الظواهري.

2005 - القوات الإسرائيلية تكمل انسحابها
أحادي الجانب من قطاع غزة.

قاضي من المحكمة الفيدرالية بولاية أوريغونالأمريكية
يعلن إسقاط شامل لجميع التهم الموجهة إلى مكتب
مؤسسة الحرمين الخيرية بمدينة أشلاند في أوريغون
وعدم أحقية الحكومة في رفع القضية مستقبلًا بنفس التهم.


مواليد


1816 - كارل زيس، عالم ألماني ومكتشف المجهر والعدسات البصرية.
1885 - ديفيد هربرت لورانس، أديب إنجليزي.
1917 - فرديناند ماركوس، رئيس الفلبين.
1930 - صالح سليم، لاعب كرة قدممصري.
1935 - تهاني راشد، ممثلة مصرية.
1937 - الملكة باولا، زوجة ألبير الثاني ملك بلجيكا.
1945 - فرانس بكنباور، لاعب كرة قدمألماني.
1957 - بريبن إلكيير لارسن، لاعب كرة قدمدنماركي.
1962 - خوليو ساليناس، لاعب كرة قدمإسباني.
1963 - أشرف عبد الباقي، ممثل مصري.
1965 - بشار الأسد، رئيس الجمهورية العربية السورية.
1978 - ديان ستانكوفيتش، لاعب كرة قدمصربي.
1981 - أندريا دوسينا، لاعب كرة قدمإيطالي.

وفيات


1733 - فرانسوا كوبران، مؤلف موسيقيفرنسي.
1823 - دافيد ريكاردو، اقتصادي بريطاني.
1888 - دومينجو فاوستينو سارمينتو، رئيس الأرجنتين.
1948 - محمد علي جناح، مؤسس دولة باكستان.
1950 - جون سموتس، رئيس وزراء جنوب أفريقيا.
1971 - نيكيتا خروشوف، رئيس الاتحاد السوفيتي.
1973 - سلفادور أليندي، رئيس جمهورية تشيلي.
1994 - جيسيكا تاندي، ممثلة بريطانية.
2003 - آنا ليند، وزيرة خارجية السويد.
2004 - ماهر عبد الله، صحفي ومقدم برامج فلسطيني.

أعياد ومناسبات


اليوم الوطني في كتلونيا.
عيد رأس السنة في التقويم القبطي.
عيد رأس السنة في التقويم الإثيوبي.
عيد المعلم في أمريكا اللاتينية.

----------


## اليمامة

*12 سبتمبر* 

*أحداث*

1683 - انهيار آخر محاولات العثمانيين
لغزو عاصمة الإمبراطورية النمساوية فيينا.

1943 - ألمانيا تنفذ عملية كوماندوس جريئة خطفت
بها الزعيم الإيطالي بينيتو موسوليني من منفاه في
جبل جران ساسو في إيطاليا والطيران به إلى ميونخ،
وأعلن من هناك من خلال الإذاعة إنه زعيم إيطاليا الأوحد.

قوات حكومة فرنسا الحرة تستولي على جزيرة كورسيكا الفرنسية
بعد طرد قوات حكومة فيشي وقوات ألمانيا النازية منها.

1944 - التوقيع على بروتوكول لندن الذي قسم برلين
إلى أربعة قطاعات يتبع كل قطاع دولة من دول الحلفاء.

1950 - الحكومة البلجيكية تطرد جميع موظفين
الحكومة الشيوعيين من وظائفهم.

1953 - الزعيم السوفيتي نيكيتا خروشوف يصبح أول سكرتير عام
للحزب الشيوعي، وبذلك أصبح يجمع بين المنصب الجديد
ورئاسة الاتحاد السوفيتي.

1959 - الولايات المتحدة تطلق أول
أقمارها الصناعية إلى الفضاء الخارجي.

1962 - الرئيس الأمريكي جون كينيدي يعلن أن الولايات المتحدة
ستهبط على سطح القمر بنهاية العقد.

1970 - أول طائرة كونكورد تصل إلى مطار هيثرو في لندن
قادمة من تولوز الفرنسية حيث كان يجري تجميعها
في أول رحلة لهذه الطائرة الأسرع من الصوت.

1980 - انقلاب عسكري في تركيا يؤدي
إلى وصول كنعان أفرين إلى رئاسة الجمهورية.

1994 - أول اصدار لمتصفح نتسكيب.

2003 - الأمم المتحدة ترفع العقوبات الاقتصادية عن ليبيا
بعد موافقة الأخيرة على دفع تعويضات تقدر بحوالي 2.7 مليار دولار
لضحايا طائرة بان آم.

2005 - افتتاح مدينة ديزني لاند هونغ كونغ.


*مواليد*

1492 - لورينزو دي ميديشي، حاكم فلورنسا.
1494 - الملك فرانسوا الأول، ملك فرنسا.
1575 - هنري هدسون، مستكشف إنجليزي.
1852 - هربرت أسكويث، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1880 - هنري لويس منكن، صحفي أمريكي.
1891 - آرثر سولزبرجر، ناشر وصحفي أمريكي..

1897 - إيرين جوليو-كوري، عالمة كيمياء فرنسية
حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1935.
1902 - جوسيلينو كوبيتشيك، رئيس البرازيل.
1921 - ستانيسواف لم، كاتب بولندي.
1931 - إيان هولم، ممثل إنجليزي.
1951 - بيرتي أهرن، سياسي أيرلندي.
جو بانتوليانو، ممثل أمريكي.
1957 - كاظم الساهر، مغني عراقي.
هانز زيمر، موسيقي ألماني.
1961 - ميلين فارمر، مغنية فرنسية.
1972 - جيسون ستاثام، ممثل إنجليزي.
1973 - محمد الشقنقيري، ممثل مصري.
بول واكر، ممثل أمريكي.
1974 - نونو فالينتي، لاعب كرة قدم برتغالي.
1976 - ماسيج زوراويسكي، لاعب كرة قدم بولندي.
1977 - ديفيد تومبسون، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1980 - هيرويوكي ساوانو، ملحن ياباني.
1981 - هوار ملا محمد، لاعب كرة قدم عراقي.
1984 - نشأت أكرم، لاعب كرة قدم عراقي.
1986 - إيمي روسوم، ممثلة ومغنية أمريكية.


*وفيات
*
1683 - الملك ألفونسو السادس، ملك البرتغال.
1764 - جون فيليب رامو، موسيقي فرنسي.
1836 - كريستيان ديتريش جرابه، كاتب ألماني.

1981 - أوجينيو مونتالي، شاعر إيطالي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1975.

1993 - بليغ حمدي، موسيقي مصري.
2003 - جوني كاش، مغني أمريكي.
2009 - نورمان بورلوج، مهندس زراعي أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1970.

ردينة معلا‏، سباحة سورية.


*أعياد ومناسبات*

اليوم الوطني في الرأس الأخضر.
عيد الثورة الوطنية في إثيوبيا.

----------


## اليمامة

*
13سبتمبر*

*أحداث*

1882 - انهزام أحمد عرابي في معركة التل الكبير
وبداية الاحتلال الإنجليزي لمصر.


1936 - اندلاع معارك كبرى في القدس إثر احتلال
الجيش البريطاني لمخفر البراق في المدينة.

1940 - القوات الإيطالية تغزو مصر وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1943 - تنصيب شيانج كاي شيك رئيسًا لجمهورية الصين.

1955 - إقامة علاقات دبلوماسية بين ألمانيا الغربية
والاتحاد السوفيتي لأول مرة منذ الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1955 - أمين العام الحزب الحر الدستوري الجديد صالح بن يوسف
يعود إلى تونس ليعلن معارضته لاتفاقيات الاستقلال الداخلي
الموقع عليها في 3 يونيو، وانشق الحزب بذلك إلى شقين
وتحول الصراع بينهما إلى مصادمات واغتيالات.

1968 - ألبانيا تنسحب من حلف وارسو.

1970 - بداية الصدام المسلح بين الجيش الأردني
ومنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية والذي يعرف بأيلول الأسود.

1984 - إخفاق محاولة اختطاف طائرة ركاب إيرانية.

1988 - الملك فهد بن عبد العزيز يضع حجر الأساس
لأكبر توسعة للمسجد الحرام في مكة.

1993 - ياسر عرفات وإسحق رابين يوافقان على اتفاقية أوسلو
القاضية بمنح الفلسطينيين الحكم الذاتي على أراضي السلطة الفلسطينية.

2001 - السلطات الأمريكية تسمح بتسيير جزئي للرحلات الجوية المدنية
فوق أجواء الولايات المتحدة وذلك بعد منع أي طائرة ركاب
من التحليق لمدة يومين بعد هجمات 11 سبتمبر.


*المواليد*

786 - المأمون، خليفة عباسي.
1475 - تشيزري بورجا، كاردينال إيطالي.
1819 - كلارا شومان، موسيقية ألمانية.
1860 - الجنرال جون بيرشنغ، عسكري أمريكي.

1863 - أرثر هندرسون، سياسي بريطاني حاصل على
جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1934.

1876 - شيروود أندرسون، روائي وقاص أمريكي.
1877 - ويلهلم فيلشنر، رحالة ألماني.

1886 - روبرت روبنسون، عالم كيمياء إنجليزي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1947.

1887 - ليو بولد روزيتشكا، عالم كيمياء كرواتي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1939.

1903 - رياض القصبجي، ممثل مصري.
1916 - روالد دال، روائي بريطاني.
1924 - موريس جار، موسيقي فرنسي.
1938 - جون سميث، سياسي بريطاني.

1940 - أوسكار آرياس سانشيز، رئيس كوستاريكا
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1987.

1941 - أحمد نجدت سيزر، رئيس تركيا.
تاداو أندو، معماري ياباني.
إد روبرتس، مهندس أمريكي.
1942 - مصطفى فهمي، ممثل مصري.
1944 - جاكلين بيسيه، ممثلة إنجليزية.
1967 - مايكل جونسون، لاعب ألعاب قوى أمريكي.
1970 - يوكي ماتسوكا، ممثلة أداء صوتي يابانية.
1971 - غوران إيفانيسيفيش، لاعب كرة مضرب كرواتي.
1973 - فابيو كانافارو، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.
1978 - مشعل الجاسر، ممثل كويتي.
1989 - توماس مولر، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني.


*الوفيات*

81 - تيتوس، إمبراطور روماني.
1592 - ميشيل دي مونتين، كاتب فرنسي.
1598 - الملك فيليب الثاني، ملك إسبانيا.
1940 - أمين الريحاني، أديب لبناني.
1946 - آمون غوث، ضابط ألماني نازي.

1949 - أوغست كروغ، طبيب دنماركي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1920.

1957 - سراج منير، ممثل مصري.
1959 - محمد القزلجي، عالِم وفقيه عراقي.
1971 - لين بياو، سياسي وعسكري صيني.
1996 - توباك شاكور، مغني وممثل أمريكي.
1998 - جورج والاس، سياسي أمريكي.
2006 - آن ريتشاردز، سياسية أمريكية.

*
أعياد ومناسبات*

اليوم العالمي للقانون.

----------


## اليمامة

*14 سبتمبر*

*أحداث*

786 - هارون الرشيد يتولى الخلافة بعد مقتل أخيه الهادي.

1812 - نابليون بونابرت يتمكن من احتلال موسكو
أهم مدن الإمبراطورية الروسية.

1901 - ثيودور روزفلت يتولى رئاسة الولايات المتحدة
خلفًا للرئيس ويليام مكينلي الذي توفي متأثرًا بجراحه
بعد تعرضة لعملية اغتيال في 6 سبتمبر.

1917 - إعلان النظام الجمهوري في روسيا.

1960 - العراق والكويت وإيران والسعودية وفنزويلا يؤسسون
منظمة الدول المصدرة للنفط - أوبك وذلك باجتماعهم في بغداد.

1967 - انتحار المشير عبد الحكيم عامر بتناولة السم.

1982 - اغتيال رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية المنتخب
بشير الجميّل وذلك قبل تسلمه لمهامة بأيام.

2003 - السويد ترفض في استفتاء عام اعتماد اليورو عملة لها.


*مواليد*

1580 - فرانسيسكو دي كيفيدو، كاتب إسباني.
1769 - ألكسندر فون هومبولت، مستكشف ألماني.

1849 - إيفان بافلوف، عالم فيزيولوجيا روسي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1904.

1864 - ادجار الجيرنون روبرت جاسكوين، سياسي ومحامي
بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1937.

1886 - جان مازاريك، سياسي ودبلوماسي تشيكيسلوفاكي.

1920 - لورنس كلين، اقتصادي أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1980.

1926 - ميشال بوتور، روائي فرنسي.
1935 - أحمد ماهر، وزير خارجية مصر.
1937 - رينزو بيانو، مهندس معماري إيطالي.
1944 - غونتر نيتزر، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني.
1947 - سام نيل، ممثل نيوزلندي.
1956 - كوستاس كرامنليس، رئيس وزراء اليونان.
راي ويلكينز، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1965 - دميتري ميدفيديف، رئيس روسيا.
1972 - شيدو ناكامرا، ممثل ياباني.
1973 - لينفوي بريموس، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1974 - هشام الكروج، لاعب ألعاب قوى مغربي.
1976 - اجوستين كاليري، لاعب كرة مضرب أرجنتيني.
1978 - يوسف الشريف، ممثل مصري.
1983 - آمي واينهاوس، مغنية إنجليزية.


*وفيات*

258 - سان سيبريان، أسقف قرطاج.
585 - الإمبراطور بيداتسو، إمبراطور اليابان.
786 - أبو محمد موسى الهادي، خليفة عباسي.
1146 - عماد الدين زنكي، قائد مسلم.
1321 - دانتي أليغييري، شاعر إيطالي.
1523 - البابا هدريانوس السادس، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1852 - آرثر ويلزلي، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1901 - ويليام مكينلي، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الخامس والعشرون.

1916 - خوسيه إتشيغاراي، عالم رياضيات وكاتب إسباني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للأدب عام 1904.

1967 - المشير عبد الحكيم عامر، عسكري مصري
وأحد قادة حركة الضباط الأحرار.

1980 - حسن فايق، ممثل مصري.
1982 - الأميرة غريس كيلي، أميرة موناكو.
بشير الجميّل، رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية المنتخب.
2009 - باتريك سويزي، ممثل ومغني وراقص وكاتب أغاني أمريكي.


*أعياد ومناسبات*

وليمة الصليب.

----------


## اليمامة

*15سبتمبر*
*
أحداث*

1882 - القوات البريطانية تحتل القاهرة
وتنفي أحمد عرابي إلى جزيرة سيلان.

1894 - اليابانيون يلحقون بالصين هزيمة عسكرية كبيرة في معركة بينغ يانغ.
1928 - الطبيب البريطاني ألكسندر فلمنج يكتشف البنسلين.

1935 - الزعيم النازي أدولف هتلر يصدر مجموعة من القوانين العنصرية
عرفت باسم قوانين نورمبرغ، وتضمنت حرمان اليهود الألمان
من حق المواطنة وتبني علم الصليب المعقوف شعار رسمي لألمانيا النازية.

1941 - شاه إيران رضا بهلوي يتنازل عن العرش لإبنه محمد رضا بهلوي
وذلك باجبار من القوات البريطانية والسوفيتية التي احتلت إيران
خوفًا من تحالفها الغنية بالبترول مع أدولف هتلر في الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1952 - الأمم المتحدة توافق على ضم إرتريا إلى
إثيوبيا بعد انتهاء الإدارة البريطانية لها.

1974 - صدور مرسوم إنشاء وكالة المخابرات المركزية الأمريكية.

1982 - إسرائيل تحتل العاصمة اللبنانية بيروت بشكل كامل
في أعقاب اغتيال رئيس الجمهورية المنتخب بشير الجميّل.

1983 – رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي مناحم بيجن يستقيل من منصبة.

2009 - الإفراج عن الصحفي العراقي منتظر الزيدي
الذي اكتسب شهرة عالمية عندما رشق الرئيس الأمريكي
السابق جورج دبليو بوش بحذائه.



*مواليد*

1254 - ماركو بولو، مستكشف إيطالي.
1857 - ويليام هوارد تافت، رئيس الولايات المتحدة السابع والعشرون.
1858 - شارل دو فوكو، رجل دين كاثوليكي فرنسي.
1890 - أجاثا كريستي، كاتبة روايات بوليسية إنجليزية.
1904 - الملك أومبرتو الثاني، ملك إيطاليا.
1912 - إسماعيل ياسين، ممثل مصري.
1921 - مصطفى مشهور، المرشد الخامس لجماعة الإخوان المسلمون.
1926 - إيمامورا شوهيه، مخرج ياباني.

1929 - موري جيلمان، عالم فيزياء أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1969.

1937 - روبرت لوكاس جونيور، اقتصادي أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1995.

1941 - فلوريان ألبرت، لاعب كرة قدم هنغاري.
1942 - ون جيا باو، سياسي صيني.
1944 - غراهام تايلور، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إنجليزي.

1945 - الأمير مقرن بن عبد العزيز آل سعود،
رئيس جهاز الاستخبارات العامة السعودي.

1946 - تومي لي جونز، ممثل أمريكي.
أوليفر ستون، مخرج أمريكي.
1951 - يوهان نيسكينز، لاعب كرة قدم هولندي.
1954 - هرانت دينك، صحفي تركي.
1962 - سكوت مكنيل، ممثل أداء صوتي كندي.
1964 - روبرت فيتسو، رئيس وزراء سلوفاكيا.
1974 - وائل كفوري، مغني لبناني.
1977 - أنجيلا أكي، مغنية وكاتبة أغاني يابانية.
1978 - إيدور غوديونسون، لاعب كرة قدم آيسلندي.
1979 - أيمي ديفيدسن، ممثلة أمريكية.
كارلوس رويز، لاعب كرة قدم غواتيمالي.

1984 - الأمير هاري، ابن ولي عهد
المملكة المتحدة الأمير تشارلز والثالث في ترتيب العرش البريطاني.

1987 - ألي سيسوكو، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.


*وفيات*

668 - الإمبراطور قنسطنس الثاني، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية البيزنطية.
1859 - إسامبارد كينجدم برونيل، مهندس بريطاني.

1926 - رودلف أوكن، فيلسوف ألماني حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1908.

2004 - إبراهيم مرعشلي، ممثل لبناني.
2007 - حسين الشربيني، ممثل مصري.


*أعياد ومناسبات*

اليوم العالمي للديمقراطية.
عيد الاستقلال في هندوراس.
عيد المهندسين في الهند.
اليوم الوطني للكتاب في الجزائر.

----------


## اليمامة

*16سبتمبر*

*أحداث*

1400 - المتمرد الويلزيأوين غليندور يعلن نفسه أميرًا لويلز.

1776 - وقوع معركة مرتفعات هارلم،
وهي إحدى معارك حرب الاستقلال الأمريكية.

1810 - استقلال المكسيك عن إسبانيا.
1908 - تأسيس شركة جنرال موتورز.

1916 - أول دبابة تدخل إلى ساحة القتال
على أيدي البريطانيين وذلك ضد الألمان في معركة السوم
إحدى معارك الحرب العالمية الأولى.

1931 - القوات الإيطاليةتعدم شنقًا المجاهد الليبيعمر المختار.

1945 - استسلام القوات اليابانية في
هونج كونجللأدميرالالبريطاني سيسيل هاركورت.

1963 - تأسيس ماليزيا من اتحاد الملايا
وسنغافورةوبورنيو الشمالية البريطانيةوسراوق.

1970 - ملك الأردنالحسين بن طلال
يعلن الحكم العسكري في أعقاب اختطاف أربع طائرات مدنية
من قبل الجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين بزعامة جورج حبش.

1975 - بابوا غينيا الجديدة تحصل على استقلالها من أستراليا.

انضمام كل من الرأس الأخضروموزمبيق
وساو تومي وبرينسيبي إلى الأمم المتحدة.

1980 - انضمام سانت فنسينت والجرينادينز إلى الأمم المتحدة.
1982 - بدء مذبحة صبرا وشاتيلا في لبنان.
1987 - توقيع بروتوكول مونتريال لحماية طبقة الأوزون.

1991 - بدء محاكمة الرئيس البنمي المخلوع
مانويل نورييغا في الولايات المتحدة.

2004 - إعصار إيفان يضرب فلوريدا ويسبب دمار هائل
ليصبح رابع أقوى إعصار يضرب الولايات المتحدة في تاريخها.

2009 - الرئيس اللبنانيميشال سليمان يعيد تكليف
زعيم تيار المستقبل النائب سعد الدين الحريري بتشكيل
الحكومة اللبنانية وذلك بعد تسميته من 73 نائب
من نواب المجلس النيابي.


*مواليد*


1386 - الملك هنري الخامس، ملك إنجلترا.

1853 - ألبرشت كوسل، طبيب ألماني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1910.

1858 - أندرو بونار لو، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.

1888 - غرانس اميل سيلانبا، كاتب فنلندي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1939.

1891 - كارل دونيتس، رئيس ألمانيا النازية خلفًا لأدولف هتلر.

1893 - ألبرت ناجيرابولت، طبيب هنغاري
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1937.

1897 - ميلت فرانكلين، موسيقي أمريكي.
1922 - غاي هاملتن، مخرج إنجليزي.
1924 - لورين باكال، ممثلة أمريكية.
1950 - طارق متري، أكاديمي وسياسي لبناني.

1951 - ريني فان دي كركوف، لاعب كرة قدمهولندي.
ويلي فان دي كركوف، لاعب كرة قدمهولندي.
1952 - فاروق الفيشاوي، ممثل مصري.
ميكي رورك، ممثل أمريكي.
1965 - كارلهاينز ريدل، لاعب كرة قدمألماني.
1966 - ذكرى، مغنية تونسية.
1968 - مارك أنتوني، مغني أمريكي.
1974 - ساتورو كوساكي، ملحن ياباني.
1981 - ألكسيس بلدل، ممثلة أمريكية.
1992 - *** جوناس، مغني وممثل وكاتب أغاني وعازف أمريكي.
2005 - الأميرة جليلة بنت علي، أميرة أردنية.

*وفيات
*

96 - الإمبراطور دوميتيان، إمبراطور روماني.
1701 - الملك جيمس الثاني، ملك إنجلترا.
1736 - دانيال فهرنهايت، عالم فيزياءألماني.
1824 - الملك لويس الثامن عشر، ملك فرنسا.
1925 - ألكسندر فريدمان، عالم فيزياءروسي.
1931 - عمر المختار، مجاهد ليبي لقب بشيخ المجاهدين.

1932 - رونالد روس، طبيب إنجليزي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1902.

1944 - جوستاف باور، مستشار ألمانيا.
1980 - جان بياجيه، فيلسوف وعالم في علم النفسسويسري.
2006 - فؤاد المهندس، ممثل مصري.

*أعياد ومناسبات*


اليوم العالمي للحفاظ على طبقة الأوزون.
عيد الاستقلال في المكسيك.
عيد الاستقلال في بابوا غينيا الجديدة.
عيد تأسيس ماليزيا.

----------


## اليمامة

*17سبتمبر*

*أحداث*

1171 - مصر تعود إلى الخلافة العباسية
بعد موت آخر الخلفاء الفاطميين العاضد لدين الله.

1939 - القوات السوفيتية تغزو شرق بولندا وتستولي
على ما تركه الألمان من الأراضي البولندية خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1947 - المملكة المتوكلية اليمنية تنظم للأمم المتحدة.

1948 - منظمة شتيرن تغتال الكونت فولك برنادوت
المعين من الأمم المتحدة للتوفيق بين العرب واليهود في فلسطين.

1978 - التوقيع على اتفاقية كامب ديفيد بين مصر وإسرائيل.

1997 - مصرع 11 دبلوماسي أجنبي في البوسنة والهرسك
بينهم نائب المبعوث الدولي جبرو فاجنر لدى تحطم طائرتهم قرب سراييفو.

2008 - مصرع 16 مواطن يمني في هجوم بسيارة مفخخة
على السفارة الأمريكية بالعاصمة اليمنية صنعاء.


*مواليد*

1677 - ستيفن هايلز، فيزيولوجي وعالم كيمياء إنجليزي.
1826 - برنارد ريمان، عالم رياضيات ألماني.

1869 - كريستيان لويس لانج، سياسي نرويجي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1921.

1918 - حاييم هرتصوغ، رئيس السادس لإسرائيل.
1922 - أوغوستينو نيتو، رئيس أنجولا.
1923 - هانك وليامز، مغني أمريكي.
1945 - فل جاكسون، لاعب ومدرب كرة سلة أمريكي.
1950 - ناريندرا مودي، سياسي هندي.
1963 - رامي سعري، شاعر ومترجم وناقد أدبي إسرائيلي.
1965 - يوجي ناكا، مصمم ألعاب فيديو ياباني.
1968 - أنستاشيا، مغنية أمريكية.
1970 - سيدو تراوري، لاعب كرة قدم بوركينياني.
1977 - سيموني بيروتا، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.
1981 - باكاري كوني لاعب كرة قدم إيفواري.
1985 - توماس بيرديتش، لاعب كرة مضرب تشيكي.
1987 - بول هونتينغتون، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.


*وفيات*

1574 - بيدرو مينينديز دي أفيلس، مستكشف إسباني.
1836 - أنطوان لوران دو جوسيو، عالم فرنسي في علم النبات.
1948 - الكونت فولك برنادوت، ديبلوماسي سويدي.
1992 - عائشة إبراهيم، ممثلة كويتية.
هريفيلتو مارتينس، ملحن برازيلي.
1994 - كارل بوبر، فيلسوف إنجليزي.
1996 - سبيرو أغنيو، سياسي كويتي.
2006 - جاسم حمد الصقر، اقتصادي وسياسي كويتي.


*أعياد ومناسبات*

عيد الأبطال في أنجولا.
يوم الدستور في الولايات المتحدة.

----------


## اليمامة

*كل عام وأنتم بخير 

فى الصباح ..العودة من جديد للمدارس 

السبت الموافق 17 سبتمبر للعام الدراسى 2011 / 2012

أدعو الله أن يكون عام خير وصلاح وتوفيق على مصر وعلى ابنائها ..*

وتستمر الحياة ..،

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

*18سبتمبر*

*أحداث*
1254 - الملك عز الدين أيبك يتخلص من منافسة
في الحكم الأمير أقطاي، وبذلك توطد له حكم المماليك.

1851 - الإصدار الأول لجريدة نيويورك تايمز.

1906 - إعصار قوي مصحوب بموجة مد كبيرة في
هونغ كونغ يؤدي إلى مقتل 10000 نسمة.

1931 – اليابان تحتل إقليم منشورياالصيني.

1952 - رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانيةبشارة الخوري
يستقيل من الرئاسة تحت ضغط الشارع، وقبل استقالته
قام بتشكيل حكومة عسكرية برئاسة قائد الجيش
اللواء فؤاد شهاب مكونه من 3 أعضاء فقط وذلك
لتسير أمور البلاد لحين انتخاب رئيس جديد.

1961 - الأمين العام للأمم المتحدةداغ همر شولد
يلقى حتفه إثر سقوط مروحيته.

1964 - جيش فيتنام الشمالية يعلن أن فرقتين
منه قامت بإجتياح فيتنام الجنوبية.

1966 - بدء تداول عملة ريال قطر ودبي في كل من الإمارتين.
1990 - دوقية ليختنشتاينالأوروبية تنظم إلى الأمم المتحدة.

1997 - الملياردير الأمريكيتد تيرنر يتبرع بمبلغ مليار دولار
للأمم المتحدة مخصصة لتمويل برنامج رعاية الأطفال واللاجئين،
ويعتبر هذا التبرع أكبر منحة فردية في التاريخ.


*مواليد*

53 - الإمبراطور تراجان، إمبراطور روماني.
1709 - صمويل جونسون، أديب إنجليزي.
1718 - نيكيتيا بانين، سياسي روسي.

1765 - البابا غريغوري السادس عشر،
بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.

1894 - محمد الفحام، شيخ الجامع الأزهر.
1905 - جريتا جاربو، ممثلة سويدية.

1907 - إدوين ماكميلان، عالم كيمياءأمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1951.

1917 - جوون فوراي، ممثلة أداء صوتي أمريكية.
1939 - جورج سامبايو، رئيس البرتغال.
فريد ويلارد، ممثل أمريكي.
1940 - رينغو ستار، ممثل ومغني إنجليزي.
1942 - أليكس ستيبني، حارس مرمى كرة قدمإنجليزي.
1949 - بيتر شيلتون، حارس مرمى كرة قدمإنجليزي.
1954 - قحطان القحطاني، ممثل بحريني.
1958 - جون ألدريج، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدمأيرلندي.
1961 - جيمس غاندولفيني، ممثل أمريكي.
1971 - لانس آرمسترونج، لاعب سباق دراجاتأمريكي.
جادا بينكيت سميث، ممثلة أمريكية.
1973 - جيمس مارسدن، ممثل أمريكي.
1974 - سول كامبل، لاعب كرة قدمإنجليزي.
إكسزيبيت، مغني أمريكي.
1975 - نادين الراسي، ممثلة لبنانية.
1977 - لي تي، لاعب كرة قدمصيني.
1978 - هدى هاني، ممثلة مصرية.
1979 - دانييل أرانزوبيا، لاعب كرة قدمإسباني.
أليسون لوهمان، ممثلة أمريكية.
1983 - كيفن دويل، لاعب كرة قدمأيرلندي.


*وفيات*

96 - الإمبراطور دوميتيان، إمبراطور روماني.
1180 - الملك لويس السابع، ملك فرنسا.
1663 - جوزيبي دا كوبرتينو، قديس إيطالي.
1783 - ليونهارد أويلر، عالم رياضياتسويسري.
1896 - هيبوليت فيزو، عالم فيزياءفرنسي.

1961 - داغ همر شولد، أمين عام الأمم المتحدة
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1961.

1964 - مايلز لامبسون، دبلوماسي بريطاني.

1967 - جون كوكروفت، عالم فيزياءبريطاني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1951.

1970 - جيمي هندريكس، مغني أمريكي.

1996 - الشيخ عبد الله الجابر الصباح،
وزير كويتي سابق والمستشار الخاص لأمير الكويت.

2002 - ماورو راموس، لاعب كرة قدمبرازيلي.


*أعياد ومناسبات*

عيد الاستقلال في تشيلي.

----------


## اليمامة

*19سبتمبر*

*أحداث*

1356 - إدوارد الأمير الأسود يقود إنجلترا لنصر ساحق
على الفرنسيين بقيادة جان الثاني في معركة بواتييه.

1882 - الخديوي توفيق يصدر مرسوم يلغي فيه الجيش المصري.

1914 - الإنجليز ينصبون حسين كامل ابن الخديوي إسماعيل
سلطانًا على مصر وذلك بعد أن قامو بخلع ابن أخيه الخديوي عباس حلمي الثاني.

1941 - القوات الألمانية تستولي على كييف عاصمة أوكرانيا
السوفيتية وذلك خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1957 - الولايات المتحدة تقوم بأول اختبار لتفجير قنبلة نووية تحت سطح الأرض.
1959 - منع الرئيس السوفيتي نيكيتا خروشوف من زيارة ديزني لاند.
1971 - سلطنة عمان تنظم لجامعة الدول العربية.

1973 - تنصيب الأمير كارل غوستاف ملكًا على السويد خلفًا لجده الملك
غوستاف السادس أدولف وذلك تحت اسم كارل السادس عشر غوستاف.

1999 - قوة حفظ السلام متعددة الجنسيات التابعة للأمم المتحدة
تصل إلى تيمور الشرقية في محاولة لإستعادة النظام والقانون في المنطقة.

2002 - اشتعال الحرب الأهلية في كوت ديفوار.

2004 - محكمة سعودية تحكم على الأكاديمي سعيد بن زعير
بالسجن 5 سنوات لإدانته بإثارة الفتنة والخروج على ولاة الأمر،
وكان بن زعير قد قضى في السجن مدة 8 سنوات بدون توجيه تهمة إليه.

2006 - الجيش التايلندي ينقلب على السلطة
بعد عدة أزمات سياسية ويعلن حالة الطوارئ.

2007 - اغتيال النائب في مجلس النواب اللبناني أنطوان غانم
وذلك بتفجير سيارته في منطقة سن الفيل.


*مواليد*

86 - أنطونيوس بيوس، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية.
1551 - الملك هنري الثالث، ملك فرنسا.
1908 - ميكا فالتري، كاتب روائي فنلندي.

1911 - وليم غولدنغ، كاتب روائي إنجليزي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1983.

1926 - ماساتوشي كوشيبا، عالم فيزياء ياباني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 2002.

1927 - روزماري هاريس، ممثلة إنجليزية.
1938 - لطفي لبيب، ممثل مصري.
1944 - مجدي وهبة، ممثل مصري.
1948 - جيرمي آيرونز، ممثل إنجليزي.
1963 - ديفيد سيمان، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1970 - سوني أنديرسون، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.
تاكانوري نيشيكاوا، مغني ياباني.
1971 - سانا لاثان، ممثلة أمريكية.
1977 - أشرف إحسان فقيه، قاص وكاتب سعودي.
1978 - خورخي لوبيز، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.
1984 - كيفين زيغرس، ممثل كندي.


*وفيات*

1710 - أوول رومر، عالم دنماركي في علم الفلك.
1843 - غاسبارد-غوستاف كوريوليس، عالم رياضيات فرنسي.
1881 - جيمس جارفيلد، رئيس الولايات المتحدة العشرون.
1962 - الإمام أحمد بن يحيى، إمام المملكة المتوكلية اليمنية.
2000 - محمد حمد البراك، نائب سابق في مجلس الأمة الكويتي.
2007 - أنطوان غانم، نائب في مجلس النواب اللبناني.


*أعياد ومناسبات*

عيد الاستقلال في سانت كيتس ونيفيس.
عيد القوات المسلحة في تشيلي.

----------


## اليمامة

*20سبتمبر*
*أحداث*

1792 - بدأ محاكمة ملك فرنسالويس السادس عشر
بتهمة الخيانة العظمى.

1870 - القوات الإيطالية تدخل العاصمة روما.

1932 - مهاتما غاندي يبدأ إضراب عن الطعام في سجن بوما الهندي
وذلك احتجاجًا على قانون الانتخاب الذي أعدته الحكومة البريطانية
ويمنع الطبقة الفقيرة من المشاركة في الانتخابات.

1946 – افتتاح أول دورة لمهرجان كان السينمائي
الذي أجل بسبب الحرب العالمية الثانية
حيث كان الافتتاح مبرمج بين 1 سبتمبر و 20 سبتمبر من عام 1939.

1984 - انتحاري يقود سيارة مفخخة يهجم على مبنى
السفارة الأمريكية في بيروت ويؤدي إلى مقتل إثنا عشر شخص.

جنود مصريون يطلقون النار على يخت إسرائيلي
تسلل إلى جنوب رأس محمد في البحر الأحمر.

1991 - الفرنسيون يوافقون في استفتاء على
معاهدة ماستريخت والتي مهدت للوحدة الأوروبية.

2001 - الرئيس الأمريكيجورج دبليو بوش
يعلن في خطاب أمام الكونغرسالحرب على الإرهاب.

2004 - وصول عدد المقالات في ويكيبيديا إلى مليون مقال
في كافة لغات الموسوعة التي وصل عددها للمئة لغة.

2008 - حزب المؤتمر الوطني الأفريقي الحاكم في جنوب أفريقيا
يتهم الرئيس تابو إيمبيكي بالتدخل السياسي بعمل القضاء
أثناء النظر بقضية اتهام جاكوب زوما بقضايا فساد
ويدعوه إلى الاستقاله، والرئيس يوافق عليها.


*مواليد*


835 - أحمد بن طولون، مؤسس الدولة الطولونية في مصروالشام.
1486 - آرثر أمير ويلز، ولي عهدإنجلترا.

1833 - إرنيستو تيودورو مونيتا، صحفي وناشط سلام
إيطالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1907.

1917 - عبد اللطيف البغدادي، أحد أعضاء
حركة الضباط الأحرار في مصر.

1934 - صوفيا لورين، ممثلة إيطالية.
1940 - تارو أسو، رئيس وزراء اليابان.
1956 - غاري كول، ممثل أمريكي.
1958 - غسان مسعود، ممثل سوري.
1967 - كريستين جونستون، ممثلة أمريكية.
1971 - هنريك لارسون، لاعب كرة قدمسويدي.
1976 - يوي هوريه، ممثل أداء صوتي يابانية.
1979 - شين ديفيز، لاعب كرة قدمإنجليزي.
1980 - مهرزاد مرعشي، مغني ألماني.
1981 - فيليشيانو لوبيز، لاعب كرة مضربإسباني.
*
وفيات*


1887 - أحمد فارس الشدياق، صحفي وكاتب لبناني.
1957 - يوهان كريستيان سيبليوس، موسيقي فنلندي.

1971 - جيورجيوس سفريس، شاعر يوناني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1963.

1975 - سان جون بيرس، شاعر ودبلوماسي
فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1960.

1996 - بول إيردوس، عالم رياضياتهنغاري.
1999 - تحية كاريوكا، راقصة شرقية وممثلة مصرية.
2004 - برايان كلوف، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدمإنجليزي.


*أعياد ومناسبات*


عيد الاستقلال في أوسيتيا الجنوبية

----------


## اليمامة

*21 سبتمبر*


*أحداث*

622 - وصول النبي محمد إلى المدينة المنورة من مكة
في ما يعرف بالهجرة النبوية، وي[COLOR="Red"][/COLOR]مثل هذا اليوم بداية التقويم الهجري.

1792 - إلغاء النظام الملكي وإعلان قيام الجمهورية في فرنسا.
1843 - تشيلي تغزو مضيق ماجلان ليصبح تحت سيادتها.
1916 - استسلام الحامية التركية في الطائف للقوات العربية.
1943 - انتخاب بشارة الخوري رئيسًا للبنان.
1959 - عبد الكريم قاسم يأمر بإعدام ضباط ناصريين اتهموا بالتآمر عليه.
1964 - استقلال مالطة عن المملكة المتحدة.

1970 - الرؤساء العرب يتوافدون على القاهرة لعقد قمه طارئه
حول الحرب الأهلية الأردنية - الفلسطينية والتي عرفت باسم أيلول الأسود.

1972 - انتحار الأديب الفرنسي هنري ديه مونترلان.
1979 - انقلاب عسكري في أفريقيا الوسطى يزيح جان بيدل بوكاسا عن الحكم.

1982 - انتخاب أمين الجميّل رئيسًا للبنان وذلك
بعد اغتيال أخيه الرئيس المنتخب بشير الجميّل.

1985 - مقتل 2000 مكسيكي في زلزال قوي في المكسيك.

1989 - لجنة القوات المسلحة بمجلس الشيوخ الأمريكي
توافق على ترشيح الرئيس جورج بوش للجنرال كولن باول
رئيسًا للأركان، ليكون الجنرال باول أول أمريكي من أصل أفريقي
يصل إلى هذا المنصب العسكري الرفيع.

1990 - بدء انعقاد مؤتمر الطائف بالسعودية
لحل مشكلة الحرب الأهلية اللبنانية.

1991 - استقلال أرمينيا عن الاتحاد السوفيتي.
1993 - الرئيس الروسي بوريس يلتسن يحل البرلمان.
1997 - المسلحون في الجزائر يذبحون 53 في قرية قلب الكبير.
1999 - زلزال شديد يقتل 2000 في تايوان ويصيب ويشرد آلاف.
2001 - انتخاب أرنولد روتل رئيسًا لجمهورية إستونيا.

2008 - رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي إيهود أولمرت
يعلن استقالته من منصبه وذلك بعد اتهامة بالفساد
وإجراء انتخابات مبكرة داخل حزب كاديما الحاكم
لم يترشح لها وبذلك أخسرته موقعه برئاسه الحزب.

سمير جعجع يعلن في كلمته في مهرجان لذكرى شهداء القوات اللبنانية
في جونيه اعتذاره عن الأخطاء التي ارتكبتها القوات أثناء الحرب الأهلية.


*مواليد*

1452 - سافونارولا، سياسي إيطالي.
1645 - لويس جولييه، مستكشف كندي.
1756 - جون لودون ماك آدم، مهندس إسكتلندي.
1840 - السلطان مراد الخامس، سلطان عثماني.
1842 - السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني، سلطان عثماني.

1853 - هايك كامرلينغ أونس، عالم فيزياء هولندي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1913.

1866 - شارل نيكول، طبيب فرنسي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1928.

هربرت جورج ويلز، أديب ومفكر وصحفي وعالم اجتماع ومؤرخ إنجليزي.
1909 - كوامي نكروما، رئيس غانا.
1912 - تشاك جونز، رسام ومخرج رسوم متحركة أمريكي.

1926 - دونالد جلاسر، عالم فيزياء أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1960.

1929 - ساندور كوشيتش، لاعب كرة قدم هنغاري.
1944 - ستيفن لين باشير، سياسي أمريكي.
1946 - خليل مرسي، ممثل مصري.
سهير المرشدي، ممثلة مصرية.
1947 - ستيفن كينغ، كاتب روائي أمريكي.
1950 - بيل موراي، ممثل أمريكي.
1954 - شينزو أبه، رئيس وزراء اليابان.
1957 - كيفن رود، رئيس وزراء أستراليا.
1962 - روب مورو، ممثل أمريكي.
1965 - شيريل هاينز، ممثلة أمريكية.
1967 - فيث هيل، مغنية أمريكية.
1971 - لوك ويلسن، ممثل أمريكي.
1974 - أندي تود، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1979 - ريتشارد دن، لاعب كرة قدم أيرلندي.
1980 - شيماء علي، ممثلة إيرانية تعمل في الكويت.
روبرت هوفمان، ممثل أمريكي.
كارينا كابور، ممثلة هندية.
1983 - فيرناندو كافيناغي، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.
ماجي غرايس، ممثلة أمريكية.
1988 - بيلاوال بوتو زارداري، سياسي باكستاني.


*وفيات
*
19 ق.م - فرجيل، شاعر روماني.
454 - آيتشيوس، قائد روماني.
1327 - الملك إدوارد الثاني، ملك إنجلترا.

1558 - الملك شارل الخامس، ملك إسبانيا
وإمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة.

1822 - والتر سكوت، كاتب روائي إسكتلندي.
1860 - آرثر شوبنهاور، فيلسوف ألماني.
1911 - أحمد عرابي، قائد وزعيم مصري.
1966 - بول رينو، رئيس وزراء فرنسا السابق.

1971 - برنارد هوساي، عالم فيزيولوجيا أرجنتيني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1947.

1974 - والتر برينان، ممثل أمريكي.


*أعياد ومناسبات*

اليوم العالمي للسلام.
عيد الاستقلال في مالطة.
عيد الاستقلال في بليز.
عيد الاستقلال في أرمينيا.

----------


## اليمامة

*1نـــوفمبـــر*
*أحداث*

1869 - افتتاح دار الأوبرا الخديوية في مصر.

1908 - السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني*
‬يعين الشريف حسين أميرًا على مكة.‬

1911 - إلقاء أول قنبلة من طائرة حربية
إيطالية وذلك خلال الحرب العثمانية الإيطالية.

1914 - قيام الحرب بين الدولة العثمانيةوروسيا
خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى.

1922 - مصطفى كمال أتاتورك يعلن قيام
الجمهورية التركية وإلغاء النظام السلطاني بصفة رسمية.

1927 - مجلس النقد الفلسطيني* ‬يصدر الجنيه الفلسطيني*
‬والذي* ‬بقي* ‬متداولًا في* ‬فلسطينوالأردن حتى عام 1950.‬

1945 - تأسيس منظمة الأمم المتحدة
للتربية والعلم والثقافة - يونسكو.

1950 - ظهور أولى طائرات ميغ 15 ‬في* ‬هجوم
على القوات الأمريكية في* ‬يالو‬ وذلك أثناء الحرب الكورية.

الرئيس الأمريكي* هاري ترومان يتعرض
لمحاولة اغتيال قام بتنفيذها شخصان من ‬بورتوريكو.

1952 - الولايات المتحدة تفجر أول قنبلة هيدروجينية
في التاريخ بجزيرة أنيتوك، ووصف تفجيرها بأنه أقوى
من وهج ألف شمس وبلغ اللهب ميلين عرضًا
وألف قدم ارتفاعًا وأحرق أرض الجزيرة تمامًا.

1954 - اندلاع الثورة الجزائرية والتي أدت لاستقلال الجزائر.

1956 - ‬مصر تصادر ممتلكات الفرنسيينوالبريطانيين،* ‬
وسورياوالأردن* ‬يقطعان العلاقات الدبلوماسية
مع فرنسا* وذلك أثناء حرب السويس.

1962 - الاتحاد السوفيتي* ‬يطلق أول مركبة فضائية إلى المريخ.‬

1964 - ‬فتح جدار برلين مؤقتًا وذلك للسماح
بمرور الذين تجازوا سن الخامسة والستين*.‬

1968 - ‬اضراب عام في* القدس إحتجاجًا على
الإدارة العسكرية الإسرائيلية للمدينة*.‬

1969 - ‬توقيع اتفاق لوقف إطلاق النار بين
الحكومة اللبنانيةومنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية*.‬

1973 - شركات الطيران الأمريكية تلغي 160 رحلة
يومية لمواجهة أزمة الوقود بسبب منع الدول العربية
تصدير البترول لها نتيجة حرب أكتوبر.

1977 - الولايات المتحدة تنسحب من منظمة العمل الدولية*.‬
1977 - اكتشاف أكبر حقل لليورانيوم في البحر الأسود.
1980 - المركبة الأمريكية فواياجر 1 تبث صورًا من زحل.
1982 - مصر تفوز بعضوية مجلس الأمن للمرة الرابعة في تاريخها.

1990 - جامعة الدول العربية تبدأ العمل
رسميًا من القاهرة بعد عودتها إليها من مقرها المؤقت في تونس.

1993 - بدأ تطبيق معاهدة ماستريخت بين عدد
من دول أوروبا والتي كانت النواه التأسيسية للاتحاد الأوروبي.

2008 - الجيش اللبناني يعلن إلقاء القبض على
شخصين بتهمه التجسس لصالح إسرائيل.

2009 - المرشح لانتخابات الرئاسة الأفغانيةعبد الله عبد الله
يقرر عدم المشاركة في الجولة النهائية منها وذلك
على خلفية عدم تحقيق مطالبه بضمان انتخابات عادلة.


*مواليد*

1762 - سبنسر برسيفال، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1778 - الملك غوستاف الرابع أدولف، ملك السويد.
1782 - فريديريك روبنسون، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.

1878 - كارلوس سافيدرا لاماس، سياسي وأكاديمي
أرجنتيني حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1936.

1889 - فيليب نويل بيكر، سياسي بريطاني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1959.

1924 - سليمان ديميريل، رئيس تركيا.
1935 - إدوارد سعيد، مفكر أمريكي من أصل فلسطيني.

1939 - برنار كوشنار، طبيب فرنسي
أسس منظمة أطباء بلا حدود ووزير خارجية فرنسا.

1944 - رفيق الحريري، رئيس وزراء لبنان.
1953 - مارك باتا، حكم كرة قدمفرنسي.
1959 - ماجد عبد الله، لاعب كرة قدمسعودي.
محسن محي الدين، ممثل مصري.
وفاء موصللي، ممثلة سورية.
1963 - مارك هيوز، لاعب كرة قدمويلزي.
1971 - أمية ملص، ممثلة سورية.
1973 - أيشواريا راي، ممثلة هندية وملكة جمال العالم لعام 1994.
1979 - لويس دلغادو، لاعب كرة قدمأنغولي.
1992 - ريان نوبل ، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.


*وفيات*

1642 - جان نيكوليه، مستكشف فرنسي.
1894 - الإمبراطور ألكسندر الثالث، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الروسية.

1903 - تيودور مومسن، كاتب ألماني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1902.

1970 - عزرا باوند، شاعر أمريكي.
1992 - محمد الشريف مستغانمي، أديب جزائري.

1993 - سيفيرو أوتشوا، عالم كيمياء حيويةأمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1959.

2006 - أدريان شيلي، ممثلة أمريكية.
2007 - أحمد شفيق، طبيب وجراح مصري.


*أعياد ومناسبات*

اليوم الوطني في الجزائر.
عيد الاستقلال في أنتيغا وبربودا.

----------


## اليمامة

*2نـــوفمبـــر*

*أحداث*

1917 - وزير الخارجية البريطاني آرثر جيمس بلفور
يرسل رسالة إلى اللورد ليونيل وولتر دي روتشيلد
يشير فيها إلى تأييد الحكومة البريطانية
لإنشاء وطن قومي لليهود في فلسطين،
وهي الرسالة التي عرفت باسم وعد بلفور.

1930 - تتويج هيلا سيلاسي إمبراطورًا على إثيوبيا.

1937 - الزعيم الإيطالي بينيتو موسوليني يعلن إنشاء محور برلين - روما
والذي يعرف باسم دول المحور، وهو يضم الدول التي واجهت الحلفاء
أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1947 - نشوب الحرب بين الهند وباكستان بسبب النزاع على إقليم كشمير.

1961 - الشيخ عيسى بن سلمان آل خليفة
يتولى حكم البحرين خلفًا لوالدة الشيخ سلمان بن حمد آل خليفة.

1964 - عزل ملك المملكة العربية السعودية
سعود بن عبد العزيز آل سعود وتنصيب الأمير
فيصل بن عبد العزيز آل سعود ملكًا.

1976 - جيمي كارتر يفوز على جيرالد فورد في انتخابات الرئاسة الأمريكية.

1978 - عقد قمة الجامعة العربية في بغداد وصدور قرار بتعليق عضوية مصر
ونقل مقر الجامعة العربية من القاهرة إلى تونس
وذلك عقب توقيع مصر اتفاقية كامب ديفيد للسلام مع إسرائيل.

1983 - الرئيس الأمريكي رونالد ريغان يوقع قرارًا يعتبر فيه عيد ميلاد
مارتن لوثر كنج عيدًا وطنيًا سنويًا في الولايات المتحدة
تحت اسم يوم مارتن لوثر كنج.

2004 - الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان يتولى حكم
إمارة أبوظبي بعد وفاة والدة الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان.

2008 - الرئيسان الأرمني سيرج سركيسيان والأذري إلهام علييف
يوقعان في موسكو اتفاقًا للتوصل إلى حل سلمي لأزمة إقليم ناجورنو كاراباخ

2009 - لجنة الانتخابات المستقلة في أفغانستان
تعلن فوز الرئيس المنتهيه ولايته حامد قرضاي بفترة رئاسية ثانية
وذلك بعد إلغاء جولة الإعادة في الانتخابات الرئاسية
بسبب انسحاب منافسه الوحيد عبد الله عبد الله.


*مواليد*

1755 - ماري أنطوانيت، ملكة فرنسا.
1795 - جيمس بولك، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الحادي عشر.
1815 - جورج بول، عالم رياضيات وفيلسوف إنجليزي.
1844 - محمد الخامس، سلطان عثماني.
1865 - وارن هاردنج، رئيس الولايات المتحدة التاسع والعشرون.
1877 - آغا خان الثالث، زعيم الطائفة الإسماعيلية.
1885 - هارلو شابلي، عالم أمريكي في علم الفلك.
1910 - محمد فؤاد سراج الدين، سياسي مصري.

1911 - أوديسو إليتيس، شاعر يوناني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1979.

1923 - صلاح سرحان، ممثل مصري.
1936 - حسن كامي، مغني أوبرا وممثل مصري.
1938 - الملكة صوفيا، ملكة إسبانيا.
1963 - جوناس جارديل، فنان سويدي.
1965 - شاروخان، ممثل هندي.
1966 - خالد أبو النجا، ممثل ومقدم برامج مصري.
ديفيد شويمر، ممثل أمريكي.
1967 - أكيرا إيشيدا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1977 - كونستانتينوس إيكونوميديس، لاعب كرة مضرب يوناني.
1981 - حيدر عبد الأمير، لاعب كرة قدم عراقي.
1995 - هادي خفاجة، ممثل مصري.


*وفيات*

1285 - الملك بيتر الثالث، ملك مملكة أراجون.

1950 - جورج برنارد شو، أديب وروائي أيرلندي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1925.

1959 - إبراهيم عبد الغني الدروبي، كاتب ومؤرخ وخطاط عراقي.
1961 - سلمان بن حمد آل خليفة، حاكم البحرين.

1966 - بيتر ديباي، عالم فيزياء وكيمياء فيزيائية هولندي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1936.

1975 - حسن علاء الدين، ممثل لبناني اشتهر باسم شوشو.
1992 - هال روتش، ممثل ومنتج ومخرج أمريكي.
2004 - الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان، رئيس دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة.
ثيو فان غوخ، سينمائي هولندي.
2005 - فيروتشو فالكاريدجي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إيطالي.
2008 - أحمد الميرغني، رئيس السودان.


*أعياد ومناسبات*

يوم الأموات في الإكوادور والمكسيك.
يوم جميع الأرواح في الكاثوليكية.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*3نـــوفمبـــر*

*أحداث
*
1394 - الملك شارل السادس ينفي اليهود من فرنسا.
1839 - بدء حرب الأفيون التي أعلنتها المملكة المتحدة على الصين.
1903 - استقلال بنما.
1916 - معاهدة تاسيس إمارة قطر.
1918 - بولندا تعلن استقلالها عن روسيا بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى.

1928 - تركيا تبدأ باستخدام الحروف الإنجليزية
بدلًا من العربية في كتابة اللغة التركية.

1935 - الملك جورج الثاني يعود إلى اليونان
ويستعيد ملكة بعد إعادة النظام الملكي.

1942 - إطلاق أول صاروخ ألماني من طراز "إف - 2".

1956 - العمال العرب ينسفون أنابيب البترول في كل من
سوريا وليبيا والبحرين والسعودية لمنع البترول عن المعتدين
أثناء العدوان الثلاثي على مصر.

1957 - إطلاق الكلبة لايكا إلى الفضاء بواسطة السفينة
سبوتنك-2 السوفيتية لتكون أول كائن حي يطلق برحله إلى الفضاء.

1961 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة توافق بالإجماع
على تعيين الدبلوماسي البورمي يو ثانت خلفًا للأمين العام الراحل
السويدي داغ همر شولد الذي مات في حادث تحطم طائرة.

1962 - المجلس التأسيسي الكويتي ينجز مشروع الدستور ويرفعه للأمير.

1992 - انتخاب بيل كلينتون رئيسًا للولايات المتحدة
بعد تغلبه على الرئيس جورج بوش.

1995 - تبرئة لاعب كرة القدم الأمريكي الأسود
أو جاي سيمبسون من تهمة قتل زوجته وعشيقها.

2004 - الرئيس الأمريكي جورج دبليو بوش
يحضى بفترة رئاسية ثانية بعد تغلبه على منافسة الديمقراطي جون كيري.

المجلس الأعلى للاتحاد ينتخب الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان
حاكم إمارة أبوظبي رئيسًا للإمارات العربية المتحدة
خلفًا لوالده الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان.


*مواليد*

1558 - توماس كيد، كاتب مسرحي إنجليزي.
1604 - السلطان عثمان الثاني، سلطان عثماني.
1794 - ويليام كولين برايانت، شاعر أمريكي.
1801 - فينشينسو بيليني، موسيقي إيطالي.
1852 - الإمبراطور ميجي، إمبراطور اليابان.
1963 - ألفرد بيرو، عالم فيزياء فرنسي.

1893 - أدوارد دويزي، عالم كيمياء حيوية أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1943.

1901 - الملك ليوبولد الثالث، ملك بلجيكا.
1913 - ألبير قصيري، كاتب مصري يكتب بالفرنسية.
1921 - شارلز برونسون، ممثل أمريكي.
1926 - فالداس أدامكوس، رئيس لتوانيا.
1928 - أوسامو تيزوكا، فنان مانغا ياباني.
1931 - أنيس الصايغ، مؤرخ ومفكر فلسطيني.

1933 - أمارتيا سن، اقتصادي هندي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1998.

1936 - روي إيمرسون، لاعب كرة مضرب أسترالي.
1945 - جيرد مولر، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني.
1952 - عبد المجيد مجذوب، ممثل لبناني.
1953 - كايت كابشاو، ممثلة أمريكية.
1957 - دولف لندجرين، ممثل ومخرج سويدي.
1963 - إيان رايت، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1972 - علا غانم، ممثلة مصرية.
1976 - غييرمو فرانكو، لاعب كرة قدم مكسيكي.
1979 - بابلو إيمار، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.
1981 - دييغو لوبيز، لاعب كرة قدم برتغالي.


*وفيات*

361 - قنسطانطيوس الثاني، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية.
1954 - هنري ماتيس، رسام فرنسي.
1992 - محمد بنهيمة، رئيس وزراء المغرب.
1996 - جان بيدل بوكاسا، إمبراطور إمبراطورية أفريقيا الوسطى.
2003 - رسول حمزتوف، شاعر روسي.


*أعياد ومناسبات*

عيد الاستقلال في بنما.
عيد الاستقلال في دومينيكا.
عيد الاستقلال في ولايات ميكرونيسيا المتحدة.
يوم الثقافة في اليابان.

----------


## اليمامة

*4نـــوفمبـــر*


*أحداث*

1875 - اصطدام الباخريتين باسفسك وأرفيوس، ومقتل 236 راكب.
1890 - بريطانيا العظمى تعلن زنجبار محمية بريطانية.

1911 - فرنساوألمانيا توقعان معاهدة لتسوية خلافاتهما
بشأن المصالح الاستعمارية في كل من المغربوالكونغو،
بحيث تعترف فرنسا بمصالح ألمانيا في الكونغو
وتعترف ألمانيا بمصالح فرنسا في المغرب.

1922 - الباحث الإنجليزي في علم المصريات
هوارد كارتر يكتشف قبر توت عنخ أمون.

1931 - القوات البريطانية تقمع بعنف تمرد للمسلمين في كشمير.
1939 - عرض أول سيارة مكيفة في شيكاغو.
1952 - فوز دوايت أيزنهاور في انتخابات الرئاسة الأمريكية.

1956 - القوات الإسرائيلية تصل إلى
قناة السويس وذلك أثناء العدوان الثلاثي على مصر

ربع مليون جندي وألف دبابة سوفييتية تجتاح المجر
لسحق ثورة بقيادة إيمري ناجي الذي أعلن
حياد البلاد وإنسحابها من حلف وارسو.

1974 - انقلاب يطيح بالنظام العسكري في اليونان.

1978 - الدبابات الإيرانية تفتح النار على الطلاب
المتظاهرين ضد الشاه محمد رضا بهلوي.

1979 - بداية أزمة الرهائن الأمريكان، حيث احتجز 500 طالب
إيراني 66 من طاقم سفارة الأميركية في طهران،
وقد إستمرت فترة الإحتجاز 444 يومًا وكانت مطالبهم
استرداد الشاه محمد رضا بهلوي
الذي يعالج في مستشفى في نيويورك.

1986 - بدء قضية إيران - كونترا بنبأ نشرته صحيفة
الشراع اللبنانية حول تسليم الولايات المتحدة
شحنة من الأسلحة إلى إيران للتوصل للافراج
عن الرهائن الأمريكيين المحتجزين في لبنان.

1995 - اغتيال رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيليإسحق رابين
على يد اليهودي المتطرف إيجال عامير.

1997 - الموسيقار ياني يصدر ألبومه الثاني عشر
بعنوان (Tribute) والذي يحتوي على 11 مقطوعة.

2008 - الناخبون الأمريكيون يتوجهون إلى صناديق الإقتراع
لاختيار الرئيس الرابع والأربعون للولايات المتحدة
من بين مرشح الحزب الديمقراطيباراك أوباما
ومرشح الحزب الجمهوريجون ماكين.



*
مواليد*

1470 - الملك إدوارد الخامس، ملك إنجلترا.
1904 - عمر التلمساني، المرشد الثالث لجماعة الإخوان المسلمون.

1908 - جوزيف روتبلت، عالم فيزياءبريطاني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1995.

1926 - محمد الطوخي، ممثل مصري.
1932 - توماس كلستيل، رئيس النمسا.

1946 - لورا بوش، زوجة الرئيس
الأمريكيجورج دبليو بوشوالسيدة الأمريكية الأولى.

1951 - ترايان باسيسكو، رئيس رومانيا.
1955 - ماتي فانهانن، رئيس وزراء فنلندا.
1963 - هوراسيو أليزوندو، حكم كرة قدمأرجنتيني.
1969 - ماثيو ماكونهي، ممثل أمريكي.
1972 - لويس فيغو، لاعب كرة قدمبرتغالي.
1976 - ماريو ميلشيوت، لاعب كرة قدمهولندي.
1977 - جواهر، ممثلة كويتية.


*وفيات*

1847 - فيلكس مندلسون، موسيقي ألماني.
1918 - ويلفريد أوين، شاعر إنجليزي.
1924 - غابرييل فوري، موسيقي فرنسي.

1995 - إسحق رابين، رئيس وزراء إسرائيل
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1994.

جيل دولوز، فيلسوف فرنسي.
2008 - مايكل كريتشتون، مؤلف أمريكي.


*أعياد ومناسبات*

عيد العلم في بنما.
عيد الحب في مصر.
عيد النصر في إيطاليا.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

5نـــوفمبـــر

أحداث

1604 - اعتقال جاي فوكس في إنجلتراوإعدامه،
وهي الذكرى المحتفل بها سنويًا باسم ليلة البون فاير.

1630 - انتهاء الحرب بين إنجلتراوإسبانيا بتوقيع اتفاقية مدريد.

1757 - جيوش بروسيا بقيادة الإمبراطور فريدريك الكبير
تهزم جيوش فرنسا الأكثر عددًا وعده في معركة روسباش
خلال حرب الأعوام السبعة بينهما.

1789 - الجمعية الوطنية الفرنسية
توافق على قانون المساواة بين المواطنين.

1914 - المملكة المتحدة تحتل قبرص
بالتعاون مع فرنسا وتعلنان الحرب على الدولة العثمانية.

1937 - أدولف هتلر يعقد اجتماع سري يفصح
فيه عن نيته تكوين متنفس على بقعة من الأرضلألمانيا
مما قاد إلى اندلاع الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1944 - مجموعة صهيونيةتغتال الوزير البريطاني
المقيم في فلسطين اللورد موين.

1956 - القوات الفرنسيةوالبريطانية تحتل مدينتي
بورسعيدوبور فؤاد وذلك أثناء العدوان الثلاثي على مصر.

وزير الدفاع السوفيتي المارشال بولغانين
ينذر في رسائل وجهها إلى رئيس وزراء فرنساغي مولييه
ورئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدةأنطوني إيدن
ورئيس وزراء إسرائيلدافيد بن غوريون
بوقف العمليات العسكرية ضد مصر.

1967 - انقلاب في الجمهورية العربية اليمنية
يطيح بالمشير عبد الله السلال أثناء زيارته لبغداد،
وتشكيل مجلس رئاسي من ثلاثة أمناء هم عبد الرحمن الأرياني
ومحمد علي عثمانوأحمد محمد نعمان وتشكيل حكومة
برئاسة محسن العيني.

1968 - انتخاب ريتشارد نيكسون رئيسًا للولايات المتحدة.

1974 - خطاب لملك الأردنالحسين بن طلال يعلن فيه أردنة المملكة،
ويؤكد أن تعديلات ستدخل على الدستور والمؤسسات،
وإن الضفة الغربية لم تعد ضمن السيادة الأردنية.

1979 - الخميني يعلن أن الولايات المتحدة هي الشيطان الأكبر.
1980 - انتخاب رونالد ريغان رئيسًا للولايات المتحدة.

1989 - مجلس النواب اللبناني يصدق على اتفاق الطائف
والذي وقعه الأطراف اللبنانية لإنهاء الحرب الأهلية،
وفي نفس الجلسه انتخب النائب رينيه معوض
رئيسًا للجمهورية بعد شغور منصب الرئيس
منذ نهايه ولاية الرئيس أمين الجميّل قبل سنه وشهرين تقريبًا.

1990 - اغتيالمائير كاهانا مؤسس حركة كاخ
اليمينية المتطرفة على يد السيد نصير.

2006 - المحكمة الجنائية العليا في العراق تحكم بإعدام
الرئيس العراقي السابق صدام حسين
وعواد البندروبرزان التكريتي شنقًا حتى الموت.

2008 - الإعلان عن فوز مرشح الحزب الديمقراطيباراك أوباما
بنسبه كبيره على منافسة الجمهوريجون ماكين، ليصبح أوباما
الرئيس الرابع والأربعون للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
وأول رئيس لها من أصول أفريقية.

2009 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة تقر بأغلبية 114 صوت
ورفض 18 وإمتناع 44 دولة مشروع قرار تقدمت به الكتلة العربية
لمطالبة إسرائيلوالفلسطينيين بفتح تحقيقات ذات مصداقية
في الاتهامات التي حملها تقرير غولدستون
حول ارتكاب جرائم حرب خلال الحرب في غزة.


مواليد

1271 - محمود غازان سلطان إلخاني.
1615 - السلطان إبراهيم الأول، سلطان عثماني.

1854 - بول ساباتييه، عالم كيمياءفرنسي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1912.

1885 - ويل ديورانت، مفكر ومؤرخ أمريكي.

1888 - أبو اليقظان، صحفيجزائري
ومن رواد الحركة الإصلاحية وأعلام الإباضيةبالجزائر.

1909 - عماد حمدي، ممثل مصري.
1913 - فيفيان لي، ممثلة إنجليزية.
1920 - دوغلاس نورث، اقتصادي أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1993.

1921 - الأميرة فوزية، إبنه الملك فؤاد الأول
وزوجة شاه إيرانمحمد رضا بهلوي
السابقة وشقيقة الملك فاروق الأول.

1940 - تيد كولونجوسكي، سياسي أمريكي.
1952 - أوليغ بلوخين، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدمأوكراني.
1958 - داوود حسين، ممثل كويتي.
روبرت باتريك، ممثل أمريكي.
1960 - تيلدا سوينتون، ممثلة إنجليزية.
1961 - انتصار الشراح، ممثلة كويتية.
1963 - تاتوم أونيل، ممثلة أمريكية.
1964 - عبيدي بيليه، لاعب كرة قدمغاني.
1965 - فامك جانسن، ممثلة هولندية.
1968 - سام روكويل، ممثل أمريكي.
1971 - كورين نيميك، ممثل أمريكي.
1974 - دادو برشو، لاعب كرة قدمكرواتي.
1977 - ريتشارد رايت، لاعب كرة قدمإنجليزي.
1980 - كريستوف ميتسلدر، لاعب كرة قدمألماني.
1983 - مايك هانكه، لاعب كرة قدمألماني.
1986 - كاسبر شمايكل، حارس مرمى كرة قدمدنماركي.


وفيات

1879 - جيمس ماكسويل، عالم فيزياءإسكتلندي.

1930 - كريستيان أيكمان، عالم فيزياءوفيزيولوجياهولندي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1929.

1944 - ألكسي كاريل، طبيب جراح فرنسي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1912.

1975 - إدوارد تاتوم، عالم أحياءأمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1958.

1982 - جاك تاتي، ممثل ومخرج فرنسي.
1989 - حسن عابدين، ممثل مصري.
1990 - مائير كاهانا، مؤسس حركة كاخ المتطرفة.
2006 - بولنت أجاويد، رئيس وزراء تركيا.
2007 - نيلس ليدهولم، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدمسويدي.


أعياد ومناسبات

ليلة البون فاير في المملكة المتحدةونيوزيلندا.

----------


## اليمامة

6نـــوفمبـــر

أحداث

1860 - انتخاب أبراهام لينكون رئيسًا للولايات المتحدة.
1917 - بداية الثورة البلشفية.
1922 - ملك المملكة المتحدةجورج الخامس
يعلن أيرلندا دولة حرة في إطار الكومنولث البريطاني
وليست جمهورية مستقلة وبدون شطرها شمالي.
1956 - فرنساوالمملكة المتحدةوإسرائيل
يوافقون على وقف عملياتهم العسكرية على
مصر والتي عرفت باسم العدوان الثلاثي.
1957 - تأسيس جامعة الملك سعودبالرياض.
1975 - انطلاق المسيرة الخضراء في المغرب إلى الصحراء الغربية.
1978 - شاه إيرانمحمد رضا بهلوي يعلن فرض الأحكام العرفية
في البلاد من أجل التصدي للاضطرابات الشعبية التي انتشرت
في كل أنحاء إيران احتجاجًا على فساد الحكم واستجابه
لدعوة الخميني إلى الثورة على الحكم.
1983 - حزب الوطن الأمالتركي بزعامه
تورغوت أوزال يفوز بالانتخابات ويتمكن من تشكيل الحكومة التركية.
1986 - انتخاب حيدر أبوبكر العطاس رئيسًا لوزراء
جمهورية اليمن الديمقراطية الشعبية.
1988 - استفتاء حول كاليدونيا الجديدة
وتبني قانون حول الوضع الجديد لهذه المنطقة.
1991 - إطفاء آخر بئر نفط محترق في الكويت
من جراء الغزو العراقي عليها في 2 أغسطس1990.
2005 - إعصار إيفان يضرب ولايتي كنتاكيوإنديانا
ويخلف ثلاثين قتيلًا وآلاف المنازل المدمرة.


مواليد

1479 - الملكة خوانا الأولى، ملكة مملكة قشتالة.
1494 - السلطان سليمان القانوني، سلطان عثماني.
1550 - الملكة كارين مونستودر، زوجة إريك الرابع عشر ملك السويد.
1835 - تشيزري لومبروزو، عالم إيطالي في علم الجريمة.
1946 - سالي فيلد، ممثلة أمريكية.
1955 - ماريا شريفير، صحافيةومؤلفةأمريكية.
1962 - جالا فهمي، ممثلة مصرية.
1964 - ناصر الحمدان، حكم كرة قدمسعودي.
إبراهيم الحساوي، ممثل سعودي.
1968 - خالد سليم، مغني وممثل مصري.
1969 - فان جيي، لاعب كرة قدمصيني.
1970 - إيثان هوك، ممثل أمريكي.
1977 - باتريشيا تافاريس، ممثلة برتغالية.
1978 - تارين مانينج، ممثلة ومغنية أمريكية.
1987 - آنا ايفانوفيتش، لاعبة كرة مضربصربية.
1989 - جوزي ألتيدور، لاعب كرة قدمأمريكي.


وفيات

1632 - الملك غوستاف الثاني أدولف، ملك السويد.
1656 - الملك جون الرابع، ملك البرتغال.
1771 - جون بفيس، عالم إنجليزي في علم الفلك.
1796 - الإمبراطورة كاترين الثانية، إمبراطورة الإمبراطورية الروسية.
1836 - الملك شارل العاشر، ملك فرنسا.
1893 - بيتر إليتش تشايكوفسكي، مؤلف موسيقيروسي.
1929 - الأمير ماكس من بادن، أمير ألماني ومستشار ألمانيا.
1916 - السلطان علي دينار، حاكم دارفور.
1941 - موريس لوبلان، أديب فرنسي.
1964 - هانس فون أويلر شلبين، عالم كيمياء حيويةسويدي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1929.
1987 - زوهر أرجوف، مغني إسرائيلي.


أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم العالمي لمنع استخدام البيئة في الحروب والصراعات المسلحة.
يوم الدستور في جمهورية الدومنيكان.
يوم الدستور في طاجيكستان.
عيد العلم في السويدوفنلندا.
المسيرة الخضراء في المغرب.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

7 نـــوفمبـــر

أحداث

1875 - القوات الإثيوبية بقيادة البريطاني "كيركهام"
تحاصر في وادي ثم تبيد فرقة مصرية قوامها 2000 جندي
يقودهم السويسري منزينجر باشا في معركة جوندت
وذلك ضمن حملة الحبشة.

1917 - البلاشفة يتسلمون السلطة في روسيا.

القوات البريطانية بقيادة الجنرال إدموند ألنبي تتمكن من الاستيلاء
على قطاع غزة بفلسطين من القوات العثمانية.

1921 - بينيتو موسوليني يعلن نفسه "دوتشي" الحزب الفاشي.

1949 - ملك مصر فاروق الأول يصدر قرار
يحل به البرلمان وإجراء انتخابات جديدة.

1951 - صدور دستور المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية.

1956 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة توافق
على قرار يطلب من المملكة المتحدة وفرنسا وإسرائيل
الإنسحاب الفوري من مصر بعد اجتياحهم للسويس.

1962 - اتفاق بين الولايات المتحدة والاتحاد السوفيتي
تقوم بموجبه سفن أميركية بالتحقق من البحر
من الصواريخ السوفيتية التي يتم سحبها من كوبا.

1972 - إعادة انتخاب ريتشارد نيكسون رئيسًا
للولايات المتحدة لفترة رئاسية ثانية.

1973 - مصر والولايات المتحدة تستأنفان العلاقات الدبلوماسية
الكاملة بينهما بعد قطيعة استمرت نحو سته سنوات منذ حرب 1967.

1983 - الرئيس الجزائري الشاذلي بن جديد
يقوم بزيارة رسمية إلى فرنسا هي الأولى لرئيس جزائري منذ الاستقلال.

1985 - رئيس اللجنة التنفيذية لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية
ياسر عرفات يعلن من القاهرة إدانته لكل أشكال الإرهاب،
لكنه يجدد تأكيده على حق الفلسطينيين في مقاومة
الاحتلال الإسرائيلي على أرضهم.

1987 - رئيس الوزراء التونسي زين العابدين بن علي
يطيح بالرئيس الحبيب بورقيبة في انقلاب أبيض ويتولى الرئاسة في تونس.

1990 - انتخاب ماري روبنسون رئيسة لجمهورية أيرلندا
لتصبح أول سيدة تتولى الرئاسة فيها.

2004 - الحكومة العراقية المؤقتة تعلن حالة الطوارئ لمدة 60 يومًا.


مواليد

630 - الإمبراطور قنسطنس الثاني، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية البيزنطية.
994 - علي بن حزم الأندلسي، فيلسوف عربي.
1832 - أندرو ديكسون وايت، كاتب ودبلوماسي أمريكي.

1867 - ماري كوري، عالمة فيزياء وكيمياء بولندية / فرنسية
حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1903
وجائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1911.

1878 - ليز مايتنر، عالمة فيزياء نمساوية.
1879 - ليون تروتسكي، قائد ومفكر شيوعي.

1888 - تشاندراسيخارا فينكاتا رامان، عالم
فيزياء هندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1930.

1903 - كونراد لورنتس، عالم نمساوي في علم الحيوان
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1973.

1913 - ألبير كامو، كاتب وفيلسوف فرنسي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1957.

1929 - إريك كاندل، عالم أمريكي في العلوم العصبية
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 2000.

1937 - رجاء حسين، ممثلة مصرية.

1943 - مايكل سبنس، اقتصادي أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 2001.

1944 - لويجي ريفا، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.
1945 - إيرل بون، ممثل أمريكي.
1952 - ديفيد بتريوس، عسكري أمريكي.
1963 - جون بارنس، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1973 - مارتن باليرمو، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.
1975 - مرزوق العتيبي، لاعب كرة قدم سعودي.
1977 - راشد المقرن، حارس مرمى كرة قدم سعودي.
1978 - مكسيم خليل، ممثل سوري.
محمد أبو تريكة، لاعب كرة قدم مصري.
ريو فرديناند، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
يان فينغور أوف هيسلينك، لاعب كرة قدم هولندي.


وفيات

644 - عمر بن الخطاب، ثاني الخلفاء المسلمين.

1962 - إليانور روزفلت، سياسية أمريكية وزوجة الرئيس
الأمريكي فرانكلين روزفلت والسيدة الأولى السابقة للولايات المتحدة.

1980 - ستيف مكوين، ممثل أمريكي.


أعياد ومناسبات

يوم الوطني في كتلونيا الشمالية.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

8نـــوفمبـــر

أحداث


1519 - هرنان كورتيس يدخل مدينة آزتك،
والحاكم موكتيزوما يرحب به بحفاوة.

1620 - وقوع معركة الجبل الأبيض قرب مدينة براغ،
وهي أول معركة وقعت في حرب الثلاثين عام
التي جمعت بين الكاثوليك والبروتستانت،
وكان النصر حليف الجيش الإمبراطوري بقيادة فرديناند الثاني.

1793 - حكومة الثورة الفرنسية تفتح أبواب قصر اللوفر كمتحف للعموم.
1889 - مونتانا تنظم للولايات المتحدة لتصبح الولاية رقم 41.

1942 - حكومة فيشي الفرنسية تقرر قطع العلاقات
الدبلوماسية مع الولايات المتحدة في ذروة الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1949 - رئيس وزراء إسرائيل دافيد بن غوريون
يعلن عن حق إسرائيل بضم القدسالإسرائيلية.

1960 - انتخاب جون كينيدي رئيسًا للولايات المتحدة.

1981 - جامعة الأرجنتين تمنح شهادة دكتوراه فخرية لرئيس
الإمارات العربية المتحدةزايد بن سلطان آل نهيان
برتبة بروفيسور وذلك نظرًا لإنجازاته على المستوى
المحلي لدولة الإمارات والمستوى الدولي.

1992 - فوز المنتخب الياباني بكأس آسيا لكرة القدم
بعد غلبه على المنتخب السعودي.

2004 - إليها، وكان هذا أول تصريح يكشف النية بضمها إلى الدولة الشيخ

أكثر من عشرة آلاف جندي أمريكي مدعومون بالقوات الجوية يبدأون بحصار مدينة الفلوجة العراقية.

سهى عرفات زوجة رئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية
ياسر عرفات تتهم أحمد قريع ومحمود عباس
ونبيل شعث بالتآمر على عرفات واستيراثه حيًا.

2006 - وزير الدفاع الأمريكي دونالد رامسفيلد
يستقيل من منصبه بعد هزيمة الجمهوريين
في انتخابات التجديد النصفي بسبب رفض الشعب
الأمريكي للحرب على العراق.



مواليد


30 - الإمبراطور نيرفا، إمبراطور روماني.
1656 - إدموند هالي، عالم بريطاني في علم الفلك.
1847 - برام ستوكر، كاتب أيرلندي.
1848 - كوتلب فريج، عالم رياضيات وفيلسوف ألماني.
1868 - فيليكس هاوسدورف، عالم رياضيات ألماني.
1900 - مارغريت ميتشل، كاتبة روائية أمريكية.
1916 - زوزو حمدي الحكيم، ممثلة مصرية.

1923 - جاك كيلبي، مهندس كهربائي أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء2000.

1938 - إدريس البصري، سياسي مغربي.
1943 - مارتن بيترس، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1945 - عبد العزيز بلخادم، سياسي جزائري.
1946 - غوس هيدينك، مدرب كرة قدم هولندي.
1953 - جون موسكر، مخرج رسوم متحركة أمريكي.
1967 - عامخوسيه لويس كامينيرو، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.

كورتني ثورن سميث، ممثلة أمريكية. 1968 -
باركر بوزي، ممثلة أمريكية.

1969 - زهرة عرفات، ممثلة بحرينية.
1974 - ماساشي كيشيموتو، رسام مانغا ياباني.
1975 -تارا ريد، ممثلة أمريكية.
خوسيه بينتو، حارس مرمى كرة قدم إسباني. 1978 -
علي كريمي، لاعب كرة قدم إيراني.
جوليو سيرجيو، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.
تيم دي كلير، لاعب كرة قدم هولندي. 1979 -
آرون هيوز، لاعب كرة قدم أيرلندي شمالي.
دانيا راميريز، ممثلة دومنيكية.
1980 - لويس فابيانو، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.
1981 - جو كول، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1988 - جيسيكا لاوندز، ممثلة كندية.



وفيات


1517 - غونزالو سيسنيروز، كاردينال وسياسي إسباني.
1674 - جون ميلتون، شاعر إنجليزي.
1830 - الملك فرانشيسكو الأول، ملك مملكة الصقليتان.
1934 - كارلوس شاغاس، عالم فيزياء برازيلي.

1953 - إيفان بونين، أديب وشاعر روسي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1933.

1986 - فياتشيسلاف ميخائيلوفيتش مولوتوف، سياسي سوفيتي

2009 - فايتلي غينزبورغ، عالم فيزياء روسي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 2003.



أعياد ومناسبات


عيد القديس ديميتروس في يوغوسلافيا.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

9نـــوفمبـــر


أحداث

1799 - نابليون بونابرت يسطو على الثورة الفرنسية
وينصب نفسه في منصب القنصل الأول، وهو بمركز حاكم فرنسا.

1821 - بدأ الدراسة في أول كلية متخصصة للصيدلة
وهي كلية فيلاديلفيا للصيدلة في الولايات المتحدة.

1918 - قيصر ألمانيا فيلهلم الثاني يتنازل عن الحكم بعد هزيمة
ألمانيا في الحرب العالمية الأولى، وتحول ألمانيا إلى جمهورية.

1935 - القوات اليابانية تستولي على مدينة شانغهاي
أهم موانئ الصين والمركز الاقتصادي الرئيسي لها.

1953 - الأمير سعود بن عبد العزيز آل سعود يتولى حكم
المملكة العربية السعودية بعد وفاة والدة الملك عبد العزيز آل سعود.

الإعلان عن استقلال كمبوديا والتي كانت تحت الحماية الفرنسية منذ 1863.

1961 - نيل آرمسترونغ يقوم بتسجيل رقم قياسي
في السرعة وذلك عند طيرانه بطائرة x-15 بسرعة 6,587 كم/سا.

1964 - الكويت تشكل مجلس الدفاع الأعلى
وتضعه تحت رئاسه رئيس الوزراء.

1989 - بدأ هدم جدار برلين.
2003 - هجوم إرهابي في الرياض يوقع 17 ضحية.

2004 - الإعلان عن أن رئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية
ياسر عرفات يعاني من نزيف في الدماغ، والقيادة
الفلسطينية تتحدث عن مكان دفنه في حال وفاته.

نشر متصفح موزيلا فيرفكس 1.0 الذي أصبح أكبر منافس
لمايكروسوفت إنترنت إكسبلورر.

2005 - تفجيرات إرهابية تهز فنادق في العاصمة الأردنية عمّان.
إطلاق فينوس إكسبريس لاستكشاف كوكب الزهرة.

2009 - رئيس الوزراء اللبناني المكلف سعد الدين الحريري
يعلن تشكيل الحكومة اللبنانية الجديدة المؤلفة من ثلاثين
وزير وذلك بعد خلافات ومفاوضات شاقة استمرت
أشهر بين الأكثرية النيابية والمعارضة.


مواليد

1818 - أيفان تورغينيف، أديب روسي.
1841 - الملك إدوارد السابع، ملك المملكة المتحدة.
1877 - محمد إقبال، شاعر باكستاني.

1897 - رونالد نوريش، عالم كيمياء بريطاني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1967.

1910 - أبو السعود الإبياري، مؤلف مصري.
1918 - سبيرو أغنيو، سياسي أمريكي.

1929 - ايمري كيرتيش، روائي هنغاري
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 2002.

1933 - حمدي أحمد، ممثل مصري.
1936 - بوب غراهام، سياسي أمريكي.
1938 - سعاد مكاوي، مغنية وممثلة مصرية.
1944 - هربرت فيمر، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني.
1948 - لويس فيليب سكولاري، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم برازيلي.
1953 - فيفي عبده، راقصة شرقية وممثلة مصرية.
1960 - أندرياس بريمه، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم ألماني.
1972 - إيريك دين، ممثل أمريكي.
1973 - زيسيس فريزاس، لاعب كرة قدم يوناني.
1974 - إياد نصار، ممثل أردني.
ألساندرو دل بييرو، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.
جوفانا ميدزوجورنو، ممثلة إيطالية.
1980 - جايمس هاربر، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1984 - دلتا جودرم، مغنية أسترالية.
1985 - باكاري سوماري، لاعب كرة قدم من مالي.


وفيات

1778 - جوفاني باتيستا بيرانيزي، معماري إيطالي.
1937 - رامزي ماكدونالد، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1940 - نيفيل تشامبرلين، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1952 - حاييم فايتسمان، رئيس إسرائيل.
1953 - الملك عبد العزيز آل سعود، مؤسس المملكة العربية السعودية.
1970 - شارل ديغول، رئيس فرنسا.
2004 - إيملين هيوز، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
2005 - ك. ر. نارايانان، رئيس الهند.


أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الاستقلال في كمبوديا.
يوم العلامة إقبال في باكستان.
يوم المخترعين في أوروبا.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

10 نـــوفمبـــر


أحداث

1775 - تشكيل قوات مشاة البحرية الأمريكية المعروفة باسم المارينز.

1891 - المخترع الأمريكي جرانفيل تي وودز يحصل على
براءة اختراع القطار الكهربائي الذي ظهر للمرة الأولى
في تاريخ البشرية بعد سنوات من ظهور القطار البخاري.

1928 - الإمبراطور هيروهيتو يتولى عرش اليابان.
1952 - استقالة السكرتير العام لمنظمة الأمم المتحدة تريغفي لي.

1975 - رئيس منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية ياسر عرفات
يلقي كلمة أمام الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة
في مقرها بمدينة نيويورك لأول مرة في تاريخ القضية الفلسطينية.

1994 - مجلس قيادة الثورة في العراق يصدر بيانًا يعلن فيه اعتراف
جمهورية العراق بسيادة دولة الكويت واستقلالها السياسي،
والمجلس الوطني العراقي يعلن بعد ذلك تأييده ومباركته لهذا الاعتراف.


مواليد

745 - الإمام موسى الكاظم، سابع أئمة الشيعة الاثنا عشر.
1483 - مارتن لوثر، لاهوتي ألماني وملهم الكنيسة البروتستانتية.
1668 - فرانسوا كوبران، موسيقي فرنسي.
1683 - الملك جورج الثاني، ملك بريطانيا العظمى.
1759 - فريدرش شيلر، كاتب ألماني.
1834 - خوسيه هرنانديز، صحفي وشاعر وسياسي أرجنتيني.

1918 - إرنست فيشر، عالم كيمياء ألماني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1973.

1919 - ميخائيل كلاشنكوف، مخترع روسي.
1925 -صباح، مغنية وممثلة لبنانية.
ريتشارد بورتن، ممثل ويلزي. 1928 - إنيو موريكوني، موسيقي إيطالي.
1933 - رونالد إفانز، رائد فضاء أمريكي.

1942 - روبرت آنجل، اقتصادي أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الاقتصاد عام 2003.

1944 -محمد أبو داوود، ممثل مصري.

عسكر آكاييف، رئيس جمهورية قرغيزستان. 1947 - بشير الجميّل،
قائد عسكري وسياسي لبناني، تم انتخابه لرئاسة لبنان
عام 1982 ولكنه اغتيل قبل استلامة الحكم بأيام.

1955 - رولان إيميريش، مخرج ومنتج سينمائ ألماني.
1956 - محسن بدوي، رجل أعمال وناشط سياسي وكاتب مصري.
1958 - هدى رمزي، ممثلة مصرية.
1969 -ينز ليمان، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني.
إلين بومبيو، ممثلة أمريكية. 1973 - باتريك بيرغر، لاعب كرة قدم تشيكي.
1976 -ستيفن إيفرسن، لاعب كرة قدم نرويجي.
شيفكي كوكي، لاعب كرة قدم فنلندي.
1977 -بريتاني ميرفي، ممثلة أمريكية.
عبد الله الجمعان، لاعب كرة قدم سعودي.
1981 - محمد جراغ، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.
1985 - طلال نايف، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.
1986 - جوش بيك، ممثل أمريكي.


وفيات

1549 - البابا بولس الثالث، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1891 - آرتور رامبو، شاعر فرنسي.
1938 - مصطفى كمال أتاتورك، مؤسس الجمهورية التركية ورئيسها الأول.
1969 - علي أحمد باكثير، كاتب مصري.

1982 - ليونيد بريجينيف، سكرتير عام
الحزب الشيوعي السوفييتي ورئيس مجلس السوفييت الأعلى.

2000 - جاك شابان دلماس، رئيس وزراء فرنسا.
2003 - كنعان سوديندو بانانا، رئيس زيمبابوي.
2009 - روبرت إنكه، حارس مرمى كرة قدم ألماني.


أعياد ومناسبات

يوم الثقافة في الأرجنتين في ذكرى ولادة خوسيه هرنانديز.
يوم الأبطال في إندونيسيا.
يوم ذكرى أتاتورك في تركيا.

----------


## اليمامة

11نـــوفمبـــر


أحداث

1675 - غوتفريد لايبنتز يعرض أول عملية تكامل
لحساب المساحة تحت منحنى الدالة ص = د(س).

1909 - الولايات المتحدة تبدأ ببناء القاعدة البحرية العملاقة
في ميناء بيرل هاربر في جزر هاواي في المحيط الهادي.

1918 - انتهاء الحرب العالمية الأولى بالهدنه
التي وقعتها ألمانيا مع قوات الحلفاء.

1938 - عصمت إينونو يتولى رئاسة الجمهورية التركية
خلفًا لمصطفى كمال أتاتورك.

1962 - أمير دولة الكويت الشيخ عبد الله السالم الصباح
يصادق على الدستور، لتكون الكويت بذلك أول
دولة خليجية لديها دستور مكتوب.

1978 - مأمون عبد القيوم يتولى الحكم في جزر المالديف.

2004 - رئيس المجلس التشريعي الفلسطيني روحي فتوح
يتولى رئاسة السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية
بالنيابة بعد الإعلان عن وفاة رئيس السلطة ياسر عرفات.

2006 - حركة أمل وحزب الله يقرران سحب ممثليهما من
الحكومة اللبنانية وذلك لما رأوه بتفرد رئيس الحكومة
فؤاد السنيورة بوضع موضوع المحكمة الدولية الخاصة
بمحاكمة المتهمين باغتيال الرئيس رفيق الحريري
على جدول أعمال الجلسة المقبله لمجلس الوزراء
بالإضافة إلى فشل طاولة التشاور التي دعي إليها
الرئيس نبيه بري لحل المسائل العالقة ومنها تشكيل حكومة وحده وطنية.


مواليد

1155 - الملك ألفونسو الثامن، ملك مملكة قشتالة.
1821 - فيودور دوستويفسكي، روائي روسي.

1864 - ألفريد هيرمان، سياسي وصحافي وناشط سلام نمساوي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1911.

1869 - الملك فيتوريو إمانويلي الثالث، ملك مملكة إيطاليا.
1885 - الجنرال جورج إس. باتون، عسكري أمريكي.
1910 - نيازي مصطفى، مخرج مصري.
1919 - كالي باتالو، روائي فنلندي.
1931 - هند رستم، ممثلة مصرية.
1945 - دانييل أورتيغا، رئيس نيكاراجوا.
1959 - لي هاني، لاعب كمال أجسام أمريكي.

1960 - الشيخ فهد سعد العبد الله الصباح،
نجل أمير دولة الكويت الرابع عشر الشيخ سعد العبد الله السالم الصباح.

ستانلي توكسي، ممثل أمريكي.
1961 - شوقي الماجري، مخرج تونسي.
1962 - دیمي مور، ممثلة أمريكية.
1966 - أليسن دودي، ممثلة أيرلندية.
1974 - ليوناردو دي كابريو، ممثل أمريكي.
1977 - مانيش، لاعب كرة قدم برتغالي.
1983 - فيليب لام، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني.
1987 - تيقوشي يويا، فنان ياباني.
1989 - رينا تاناكا، مغنية يابانية.


وفيات

1855 - كيركغارد، فيلسوف وكاتب دنماركي.

1973 - أرتوري فيرتانن، عالم كيمياء فنلندي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1945.

1979 - ديميتري توامكين، ملحن أوكراني / أمريكي.

1990 - يانيس ريتسوس، شاعر يوناني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1975.

أتيليو ديماريا، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني / إيطالي.
1997 - سعد الدين وهبة، مؤلف مصري.


2004 - ياسر عرفات، رئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1994.

2005 - مصطفى العقاد، مخرج ومنتج سينمائي سوري / أمريكي،
توفي متأثرًا بتفجيرات الأردن.


أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الاستقلال في أنجولا.
عيد الاستقلال في بولندا.
عيد الجمهورية في جزر المالديف.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اليوم ...*2011/11/11*
 

هذه الشكل الرقمي لن يتكرر سوى في عام 2111/11/11
أي بعد مائة عام كاملة ..

في التاريخ الهجري 
مرت  1411/11/11

ولن يتكرر الأمر سوى في 1511/11/11 هـ

اي بعد 79 سنة  من الآن ...












ربنا يديكوا طولة العمر بقى  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> اليوم ...*2011/11/11*
>  
> 
> هذه الشكل الرقمي لن يتكرر سوى في عام 2111/11/11
> أي بعد مائة عام كاملة ..
> 
> في التاريخ الهجري 
> مرت  1411/11/11
> 
> ...



يااااه
فعلا يا جيهان ..ماخدتش بالى من الشكل الرقمى المدهش دا
والمثير لاستطلاعات وحدسيات نفسية وزمنية جوانا 
11/11/2011..تاريخ مميز 
ياعالم من هايعيش ؟
وايه اللى هايجرى ساعتها ؟
ياترى أنا عملت ايه امبارح ؟
هل عملت حاجة مميزة فى التاريخ دا ؟
بيتهيألى ماعملتش حاجة غير سمك مقلى ..هههههه

شكرا على التذكرة المميزة يا جيهان 

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

12نـــوفمبـــر



أحداث

1847 - الطبيب البريطاني جيمس يانج سيمبسون يستخدم الكلوروفورم في التخدير لأول مرة في التاريخ.
1914 - الدولة العثمانية تعلن انضمامها رسميًا إلى دول المحور المكون من ألمانيا والنمسا في الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1927 - طرد الزعيم الشيوعي ليون تروتسكي من الحزب الشيوعي السوفييتي بعد صراع على السلطة مع جوزيف ستالين.
1948 - صدور حكم بالإعدام على رئيس الوزراء الياباني أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية الجنرال هيديكي توجو.
1982 - يوري أندروبوف يخلف ليونيد بريجينيف في رئاسة الحزب الشيوعي السوفييتي والاتحاد السوفيتي.
1990 - تنصيب الإمبراطور أكيهيتو رسميًا إمبراطورًا لليابان.
1998 - منتخب الكويت لكرة القدم يفوز بكأس الخليج لكرة القدم للمرة التاسعة بتاريخه في البطولة المقامة في البحرين.
2006 - جمهورية أوسيتيا الجنوبية والمتمتعة بالحكم الذاتي ضمن جمهورية جورجيا تجري استفتاء شعبي للتصويت حول الاستقلال عن جورجيا، وكانت نتيجته الموافقه على الاستقلال.

مواليد


1817 - بهاء الله، مؤسس الدين البهائي.
1840 - أوغوست رودان، نحات فرنسي.
1842 - جون وليم ريليه، عالم فيزياء إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1904.
1866 - صن يات سين، سياسي صيني.
1925 - نور الدمرداش، مخرج مصري.
1929 - الأميرة غريس كيلي، ممثلة أمريكية وزوجة رينيه الثالث أمير موناكو.
1933 - جلال طالباني، سياسي كردي ورئيس الجمهورية العراقية.
1939 - محمود القلعاوي، ممثل مصري.
1940 - يورغين تودنهوفر، سياسي ألماني.
1948 - بانجو غينغا، مؤدي أصوات ياباني.
1959 - توشيهيكو ساهاشي، ملحن ياباني.
1961 - إنزو فرانسيسكولي، لاعب كرة قدم أوروغواني.
1967 - تاكويا تاكاغي، لاعب كرة قدم ياباني.
1973 - رادها ميتشيل، ممثلة أسترالية.
1977 - لي موراي، مصارع بريطاني - مغربي في فنون القتال المتنوع.
1980 - رايان غوسلينغ، ممثل كندي.
1982 - آن هاثاوي، ممثلة أمريكية.
1983 - كارلتون كول، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.

وفيات

1035 - الملك كانوت العظيم، ملك الدنمارك والنرويج وإنجلترا.
1865 - إليزابيث غاسكل، كاتبة إنجليزية.
1990 - إيف أردن، ممثلة أمريكية.
1996 - محمد طه، مغني مصري.
2007 - يونس شلبي، ممثل مصري.

أعياد ومناسبات

يوم الدستور في أذربيجان.
عيد ميلاد صن يات سين في تايوان.
يوم ميلاد البهاء في الدين البهائي.



________________

----------


## اليمامة

13 نوفمبر

أحداث
1918 - الحكومة الشيوعية في روسيا تلغي معاهدة بريست-ليتوفسك
للسلام مع دول المحور في الحرب العالمية الأولى.

1929 - الحزب الشيوعي الإندونيسي يشعل ثوره ضد الاحتلال
الهولندي في جاوة الغربية.

1935 - اندلاع إنتفاضة شعبية في مصر ضد الاحتلال البريطاني
وحكومة رئيس الوزراء إسماعيل صدقي باشا التي قامت بإلغاء دستور 1923
الذي كان يضمن قدر كبير من السلطة للشعب وأصدرت بدلًا منه
دستور 1930 الذي منح الملك سلطات في تعيين وعزل الحكومات.

1974 - زعيم منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية ياسر عرفات يتحدث إلى
الأمم المتحدة في خطاب تاريخي.

1979 - الممثل السابق وحاكم ولاية كاليفورنيا رونالد ريغان
يعلن ترشيح نفسه لانتخابات الرئاسة الأمريكية
التي ستجرى في نوفمبر من عام 1980.

1988 - فوز فاروق ليجاري برئاسة باكستان.

1990 -سلطان العجلوني ينفذ عملية في معسكر إسرائيلي
قرب الحدود الأردنية تسفر عن مقتل ضابط من قوات
حرس الحدود الإسرائلية وأسر سلطان نفسه.

كتابة أول صفحة معروفة على الإنترنت.

2008 - إطلاق سراح الرئيس الموريتاني المخلوع سيدي محمد
ولد الشيخ عبد الله مع وضعه تحت الإقامة الجبرية في مسقط
رأسه والسماح له بمقابله من يريد.

مواليد
354 - أوغسطينوس، أسقف شمال أفريقيا.
1312 - الملك إدوارد الثالث، ملك إنجلترا.
1504 - فيليب الأول، رائد الإصلاح البروتستانتي.
1850 - روبرت لويس ستيفنسون، كاتب إسكتلندي.

1893 - أدوارد دويزي، عالم كيمياء حيوية أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1943.

1899 - هوانغ زيان فان، مؤرخ صيني.
1920 - عبد الرحمن الخميسي، شاعر مصري.
1939 - كاريل بروكنر، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم تشيكي.
1952 - أرت مالك، ممثل بريطاني.
1955 - ووبي غولدبرغ، ممثلة أمريكية.
1969 -جيرارد بتلر، ممثل إسكتلندي.
أيان حرسي علي، سياسية هولندية من أصل صومالي.1975 -
إيفيكا دراغوتينوفتش، لاعب كرة قدم صربي.
كويم، لاعب كرة قدم برتغالي.1980 - مونيك كولمان، ممثلة أمريكية.
1982 - الشيخ حمدان بن محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم، ولي العهد في إمارة دبي.
1984 - لوكاس باريوس، لاعب كرة قدم باراغوياني.


وفيات
899 - أبو محمد بن قتيبة الدينوري، مؤرخ عربي.
1093 - مالكوم الثالث، ملك إسكتلندا.
1143 - فولك، ملك مملكة بيت المقدس.
1460 - هنري البحار، أمير ومستكشف برتغالي.
1770 - جورج غرنفيل، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1868 - جواكينو روسيني، موسيقي إيطالي.
1967 - هارييت كوهين، عازفة بيانو إنجليزية.
1974 - فيتوريو دي سيكا، مخرج وممثل إيطالي.
2002 - خوان ألبرتو سيكافينو، لاعب كرة قدم أوروغوياني.
2005 - إدي غوريرو، مصارع مكسيكي.


أعياد ومناسبات

عيد القديس جون كريسوستوم.

----------


## اليمامة

*14 نوفمبر*

أحداث
1908 - عالم الفيزياء الأمريكي ألبرت أينشتاين يعلن عن نظرية كمية الضوء
وهي النظرية التي ساعدت على تطوير تكنلوجيا الليزر.

1954 - جمال عبد الناصر يطيح بأول رئيس للجمهورية المصرية
اللواء محمد نجيب ويضعه تحت الإقامة الجبرية ويتولى الحكم بدلًا منه،
ويعلن حالة الطوارئ في البلاد.


1968 - انفجار عدد من القنابل في أماكن عامة ومختلفة بالكويت
وذلك أثناء زيارة شاه إيران محمد رضا بهلوي لها.

إجراء أول عملية جراحية لزراعة رئة في أوروبا.


1971 - تنصيب وتجليس البابا شنودة الثالث بابا على الإسكندرية
وبطرياركًا على الكرازة المرقسية وبطريارك الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية.


1975 - المغرب وإسبانيا وموريتانيا يوقعون في مدريد معاهدة ثلاثية
بشأن مستقبل الصحراء الغربية المحتله من قبل إسبانيا
تخلت بموجبه إسبانيا عن إدارة الصحراء لصالح الدولتين.

1979 - الرئيس الأمريكي جيمي كارتر يصدر أمر رئاسي بتجميد جميع الأصول
والودائع الإيرانية في الولايات المتحدة على خلفيه أزمة الرهائن
في السفارة الأمريكية في طهران.

1987 - الكويت تقرر استئناف علاقاتها الدبلوماسية الكاملة مع مصر.

1991 - ملك كمبوديا نوردوم سيهانوك يعود إلى بنوم بنه
بعد ثلاثه عشر عاماً قضاها في المنفى.

2001 - قوات تحالف الشمال تسيطر على العاصمة الأفغانية كابول.

2003 - اكتشاف سدنا، والذي كان وقت اكتشافه
أبعد جرم مرصود يدور حول الشمس على الإطلاق.


مواليد

1650 - الملك ويليام الثالث، ملك إنجلترا.
1765 - روبرت فلتون، مهندس ومخترع أمريكي.
1840 - كلود مونيه، رسام فرنسي.
1863 - ليو بيكلاند، عالم كيمياء أمريكي.
1889 -
طه حسين، أديب وناقد مصري.
جواهر لال نهرو، رئيس وزراء الهند.

1891 - فردريك بانتنغ، طبيب كندي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1923.


1906 - لويز بروكس، ممثلة أمريكية.
1922 - بطرس بطرس غالي، أمين عام الأمم المتحدة.
1932 - رفيق السبيعي، ممثل سوري.
1935 - الملك الحسين بن طلال، ملك المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية.
1945 - لبلبة، ممثلة مصرية.
ستيلا أوباسانجو، السيدة الأولى في نيجيريا.
1948 - الأمير تشارلز، ولي عهد المملكة المتحدة وأمير ويلز.

1951 - زانج ييمو، مخرج سينمائي صيني.
1953 - دومينيك دو فيلبان، رئيس وزراء فرنسا.
1954 -
كوندوليزا رايس، وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية.
ياني، موسيقي أمريكي.
1959 - بول مكغان، ممثل إنجليزي.

1972 - جوش دوهامل، ممثل أمريكي.
إديثا غورنياك، مغنية بولندية.
1979 - أولجا كوريلنكو، ممثلة وعارضة أزياء أوكرانية.
ميجيل صباح، لاعب كرة قدم مكسيكي.
1985 - توماس فيرمايلين، لاعب كرة قدم بلجيكي.

1989 - جاك ليفرمور، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.


وفيات

565 - الإمبراطور جستنيان الأول، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية البيزنطية.
685 - مروان بن الحكم، مؤسس الدولة الأموية الثانية.
1716 - غوتفريد لايبنتز، عالم رياضيات وفيزياء وفيلسوف ألماني.
1831 - غيورغ فيلهلم فريدريش هيغل، فيلسوف ألماني.
1907 - أندرو إنغليج كلارك، سياسي أسترالي.
2004 - ميشال كولومبيي، ملحن فرنسي.


أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم العالمي للسكري.
اليوم الوطني في بورما.
عيد الطفولة في الهند.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*15 نوفمبر*

أحداث

1821 - القاجاريون يهاجمون الأناضول الشرقية ويحاصرون بغداد.
1889 - بداية النظام الجمهوري في البرازيل.
1920 - عقد أول اجتماع لعصبة الأمم في جنيف السويسرية.

1930 - صدور القانون رقم 49 لسنة 1930 بشأن إصلاح الأزهر،
وهو الذي مهد لظهور الجامعة الأزهرية.

1939 - افتتاح مقبرة توت عنخ أمون للجمهور.
1945 - تأسيس منظمة الأمم المتحدة للتربية والتعليم والثقافة - يونسكو.

1955 - أمين عام الحزب الحر الدستوري الجديد في تونس صالح بن يوسف
يرفض حضور مؤتمر الحزب في صفاقس ويتهم رئيس الحزب
الحبيب بورقيبة بالخيانة ويدعو إلى مقاومة الفرنسيين.

1961 - بدء البث الرسمي لتلفزيون الكويت.

1973 - عملية تبادل أسرى بين مصر وإسرائيل برعاية
اللجنة الدولية للصليب الأحمر وذلك بعد نهاية معارك حرب أكتوبر.

1976 - قوات الردع العربية تدخل بيروت في محاولة لإيقاف
الحرب الأهلية التي تفجرت في 13 أبريل 1975 بين المسلمين والمسيحيين.

1988 - المجلس الوطني الفلسطيني يعلن من الجزائر الاستقلال
وقيام دولة فلسطين وتشكيل حكومة فلسطينية بالمنفى برئاسة ياسر عرفات.

2001 - مايكروسوفت تعرض إكس بوكس في الأسواق.

2002 - انتخاب هو جينتاو أمينًا عامًا للحزب الشيوعي الصيني،
ويعتبر ذلك تمهيدًا لاختياره رئيسًا لجمهورية الصين الشعبية.

2003 - تفجيرات إرهابية في إسطنبول بتركيا أودت بحياة عدد كبير من الضحايا.

2006 - قناة الجزيرة تطلق قناة إخبارية باللغة الإنجليزية
تحت اسم قناة الجزيرة الإنجليزية.


مواليد

1498 - الملكة إليونورا هابسبورغ، ملكة البرتغال وفرنسا.
1708 - وليام بت الأكبر، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1738 - ويليام هيرشل، عالم بريطاني في علم الفلك.
1852 - الخديوي توفيق، سادس حكام مصر من الأسرة العلوية.

1862 - غرهارت هاوبتمان، أديب ألماني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1912.

1874 - أوغست كروغ، طبيب دنماركي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1920.

1886 - ريني غوينون، أديب فرنسي.
1891 - إرفين رومل، قائد عسكري ألماني وملقب بثعلب الصحراء.
أفيريل هاريمان، رجل أعمال وسياسي ودبلوماسي أمريكي.
1907 - شتاوفنبرج، عسكري الألماني.
1931 - مواي كيباكي، رئيس كينيا.
1932 - بيتولا كلارك، مغنية إنجليزية.
1937 - سمير غانم، ممثل مصري.
1938 - سميرة أحمد، ممثلة مصرية.
1942 - دانييل بارينبويم، عازف بيانو وقائد أوركسترا أرجنتيني.
1946 - فيصل الحجي بوخضور، سفير ووزير كويتي.
1947 - بيل ريتشاردسون، سياسي أمريكي.
1970 - باتريك مبوما، لاعب كرة قدم كاميروني.
1973 - سدني تاميا بوايتير، ممثلة أمريكية.
1979 - خوسيمي، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.
1983 - فرناندو فيرداسكو، لاعب كرة مضرب إسباني.
1987 - إساياه أوسبورن، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1991 - شيلين وودلي، ممثلة أمريكية.


وفيات

655 - بيندا، ملك مرسيا.
1188 - أسامة بن منقذ، شاعر وأحد الأبطال المسلمين في الحروب الصليبية.
1280 - ألبيرتوس ماغنوس، فيلسوف وقديس ألماني.
1630 - يوهانس كيبلر، عالم رياضيات وفيزياء وفلكي ألماني.
1670 - جون آموس كومينيوس، كاتب تشيكي.
1706 - تسانغيانغ غياتسو، دالاي لاما السادس.
1795 - شارل إيميديه فيليب فان لو، رسام فرنسي.
1908 - تسي شي، إمبراطورة الصين.

1916 - هنريك سينكيفيتش، كاتب بولندي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1905.

1917 - إميل دوركايم، فيلسوف وعالم في علم الاجتماع فرنسي.
1919 - محمد فريد، أحد قادة الحركة الوطنية في مصر.

ألفرد فيرنر، عالم كيمياء سويسري حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1913.

1922 - ديميتريوس غوناريس، رئيس وزراء اليونان.
جورجيوس هاتزيانسيتيس، عسكري يوناني.

1959 - تشارلز ويلسون، عالم فيزياء إسكتلندي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1927.


أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الاستقلال في فلسطين.
عيد الجمهورية في البرازيل.
عيد شيتشي غو سان في اليابان.

----------


## اليمامة

*16 نوفمبر*

أحداث

636 - المسلمون يدخلون مدينة بعلبك بعد عقد الصلح
بين أبو عبيدة بن الجراحوخالد بن الوليد وبين أهلها.

1626 - الهنود الحمر يبيعون جزيرة مانهاتن
مقابل قماش بقيمة 24 دولار.

1869 - الخديوي إسماعيل يفتتح قناة السويس
في احتفال مهيب في مدينة الإسماعيلية
بحضور عدد كبير من ملوك وأمراء أوروبا.

1907 - ضم أراضي أوكلاهوماللولايات المتحدة
لتصبح الولاية رقم 46.

1917 - البريطانيون يسيطرون على يافا
في فلسطين ويجلون العثمانيين منها.

1945 - الولايات المتحدة تستقدم 88 عالم من ألمانيا
للمساعدة في إنتاج تكنولوجيا الصواريخ،
وكان أغلب هؤلاء العلماء يعملون تحت إمره النظام النازي.

1955 - محمد الخامس ملك المغرب
يعود من منفاه بمدغشقر إلى الرباط.

1970 - وزير الدفاع السوريحافظ الأسد يقود
انقلاب عسكري عرف باسم الحركة التصحيحية.


1990 - السلطات العراقية في الكويت
تفشل في إقناع الكويتيين بتغير بطاقاتهم
المدنية الكويتية بهوية الأحوال المدنية العراقية
وتقوم بتمديد مهله إلغاء البطاقات الكويتية إلى 1 ديسمبر.

1994 - منتخب السعودية لكرة القدم يفوز ببطولة
كأس الخليج المقامة في الإمارات العربية المتحدة.

1996 - الأم تريزا تحصل على المواطنة الأمريكية
الشرفية وذلك نظرًا لجهودها في مساعدة فقراء العالم.

2000 - الرئيس الأمريكيبيل كلينتون يزور فيتنام،
ويصبح بذلك أول رئيس أمريكي يزور فيتنام منذ حرب فيتنام.

2004 - وكالة الطيران والفضاء الأمريكية - ناسا
تجري تجربة ناجحة لطائرة تتجاوز سرعتها
عشرة أضعاف سرعة الصوت وذلك بطائرة x-43a.

2008 - مجلس الوزراء العراقي يقر توقيع
الاتفاق الأمني مع الولايات المتحدة.



مواليد

42 ق.م. - تيبريوس، إمبراطور روماني.
1717 - لورن دالمبير، عالم رياضياتفرنسي.

1780 - المفتي عبد الغني آل جميل،
فقيهوعالِم وخطاط وشاعروسياسيعراقي.

1880 - ألكسندر بلوك، شاعر روسي.
1891 - إستفان روستي، ممثل مصري.
1904 - نامدي أزيكيوي، رئيس نيجيريا.
1913 - ماري كويني، ممثلة ومنتجة مصرية.

1922 - خوزيه ساراماغو، كاتب برتغالي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1998.

1935 - حسين الشربيني، ممثل مصري.
1953 - بيروم أن براسيت، حكم كرة قدمتايلندي.
1964 - فالريا بروني تيديسكي، ممثلة إيطالية.
1970 - ريكدو كوشي، رسام مانغاياباني.
1971 - مصطفى حاجي، لاعب كرة قدممغربي.
1972 - عادل السليمي، لاعب كرة قدمتونسي.
1974 - بول سكولز، لاعب كرة قدمإنجليزي.
1977 - ماجي جيلنهال، ممثلة أمريكية.
موريسيو أوشمان، ممثل مكسيكي.
1978 - غاري نايسميث، لاعب كرة قدمإسكتلندي.
1995 - نواه غراي-كيبي، ممثل أمريكي.


وفيات

1836 - كريستيان هندريك برسون،
عالم جنوب أفريقي في علم النبات.

1960 - كلارك غيبل، ممثل أمريكي.

1999 - دانيال ناتان، عالم ميكروبولوجيأمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1978.

2005 - هنري تاوب، عالم كيمياءأمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1983.

2006 - ميلتون فريدمان، اقتصادي أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1976.

2008 - صلاح الدين حافظ، كاتب مصري.


أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم العالمي للتسامح.

----------


## اليمامة

*17 نوفمبر*

أحداث

1292 - جون باليول يتولى العرش في إسكتلندا.
1511 - إسبانيا وإنجلترا يتحالفان ضد فرنسا.

1558 - الأميرة إليزابيث ابنة الملك هنري الثامن
تتولى حكم إنجلترا خلفًا لأختها غير الشقيقة ماري الأولى.

1808 - القوات الإنكشارية العثمانية تثور ضد السلطان
محمود الثاني بعد محاولته القضاء عليها.

1809 - البريطانيون يهجمون على معقل القواسم
في رأس الخيمة، وبدء الحملة البريطانية الثانية.

1958 - اندلاع ثورة الفريق إبراهيم عبود في السودان.

1969 - مفاوضون من الاتحاد السوفيتي والولايات المتحدة
يجتمعون في هلسنكي في الجولة الأولى لبدء مفاوضات
تهدف إلى الحد من عدد الأسلحة الاستراتيجية
على كلا الجانبين وذلك أثناء الحرب الباردة.

1975 - ملك المغرب الحسن الثاني يعلن عن عزمه تسير
مضاهرات شعبية إلى الصحراء الغربية لتحريرها بعد إعلان
محكمة العدل الدولية إنها أرض مغربية.

1997 - وقوع ما عرف باسم مذبحة الأقصر عندما هاجم ستة رجال
متنكرين في زي رجال أمن مجموعة من السياح وهم مسلحين
بأسلحة نارية وسكاكين وقتلوا 58 سائح، واستقال
على إثر هذا الهجوم وزير الداخلية اللواء حسن الألفي.

2003 - الممثل الأمريكي من أصل نمساوي أرنولد شوارزنيجر
ينتخب حاكمًا لولاية كاليفورنيا.


مواليد

9 - الإمبراطور فسبازيان، إمبراطور روماني.
1755 - لويس الثامن عشر، ملك فرنسا.
1854 - هبرت ليوتي، عسكري فرنسي.
1878 - ليز مايتنر، عالمة فيزياء سويدية.

1902 - يوجين ويغنر، عالم فيزياء هنغاري
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1963.

1905 - الملكة أستريد، زوجة ليوبولد الثالث ملك بلجيكا.
1917 - الشيخ أحمد الشرباصي، أحد رواد الفكر الإسلامي في مصر.

1922 - ستانلي كوهين، عالم كيمياء حيوية أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1986.

1938 - الأميرة فريال، ابنه فاروق الأول ملك مصر.
1942 - مارتن سكورسيزي، مخرج أمريكي.
1944 - داني ديفيتو، ممثل أمريكي.
1949 - نكوين تان دونك، رئيس وزراء فيتنام.
جون بونر، سياسي أمريكي.
1962 - استقلال أحمد، ممثلة كويتية.
1964 - سوزان رايس، دبلوماسية أمريكية.
1966 - صوفي مارسو، ممثلة فرنسية.
1969 - ريوتارو أوكيايو، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1972 - ليونارد روبرتس، ممثل أمريكي.
1973 - بيرند شنايدر، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني.
1974 - ليزلي بيب، ممثلة أمريكية.
1978 - رايتشل مكأدامز، ممثلة كندية.
1980 - صالح المحمدي، لاعب كرة قدم سعودي.
1981 - فاطمة الصفي، ممثلة كويتية.
1986 - ناني، لاعب كرة قدم برتغالي.
1990 - شانيكا نولز، ممثلة أمريكية.


وفيات

641 - الإمبراطور جوميه، إمبراطور اليابان.
1558 - الملكة ماري الأولى، ملكة إنجلترا.
ريجينالد بول، كاردينال إنجليزي كاثوليكي.
1632 - غوتفريد هاينريش، عسكري ألماني.
1768 - توماس بلهام هولز، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1917 - أوغوست رودان، نحات فرنسي.
1929 - هيرمان هولليريث، إحصائي أمريكي.
1949 - علي محمود طه، شاعر مصري.
1967 - أمجد الزهاوي، عالِم دين وفقيه وداعية عراقي.
1987 - عبد المنعم إبراهيم، ممثل مصري.

1990 - روبرت هوفستاتر، عالم فيزياء أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1961.

2000 - لوي نيل، عالم فيزياء فرنسي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1970.

2002 - أبا إيبان، سياسي إسرائيلي.
2006 - فيرينك بوشكاش، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم هنغاري.
2008 - هاجر حمدي، ممثلة مصرية.


أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم العالمي للطلاب.
يوم الحرية في سلوفاكيا.
عيد الشوغي في اليابان.

----------


## اليمامة

*18نوفمبر*

أحداث

1601 - العثمانيون ينتصرون على الجيش الألماني
بعد أن كان الألمان يحاصرونهم في قانيجة.

1793 - افتتاح متحف اللوفر في العاصمة الفرنسية باريس.
1930 - تأسيس سوكا غاكاي وهي جماعة دينية يابانية جديدة تتبع البوذية.
1935 - عصبة الأمم تفرض عقوبات على إيطاليا لغزوها إثيوبيا.

1963 - عبد السلام عارف يقوم بانقلاب على شريكه في الحكم حزب البعث
العربي الاشتراكي، حيث قضي على الحرس القومي وطرد البعثيين من الحكومة.

1970 - قادة الحركة التصحيحية في سوريا يعينون أحمد الحسن الخطيب
رئيسًا للجمهورية ليخلف نور الدين الأتاسي.

1987 - حريق بمترو أنفاق لندن يقتل ويصيب مئات.

1991 - إطلاق سراح مبعوث الكنيسة إلى لبنان تيري وايت
الذي كان مختطف في بيروت منذ عام 1986.

1993 - حكومة جنوب أفريقيا العنصرية تتفق مع نيلسون مانديلا
وزملائه على دستور انتقالي.

2004 - القوات الإسرائيلية تقتل 3 جنود مصريين
على الحدود بين مصر وقطاع غزة.


مواليد


1787 - لويس داجير، عالم كيمياء ومصور فرنسي.
1874 - كلارنس شبرد داي، كاتب أمريكي.

1897 - باتريك بلاكيت، عالم فيزياء إنجليزي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1948.

1906 - جورج والد، عالم فيزيولوجيا أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1967.

1920 - مصطفى خليل، رئيس وزراء مصر.
1939 - مارجريت آتوود، كاتبة كندية.
1940 - السلطان قابوس بن سعيد، سلطان سلطنة عمان.
1949 - أحمد زكي، ممثل مصري.
1955 - كارتر بورول، موسيقي أمريكي.
1960 -كيم وايلد، مغنية إنجليزية.
إليزابيث بيركنز، ممثلة أمريكية.
1963 -يوسف الثنيان، لاعب كرة قدم سعودي.
بيتر شمايكل، حارس مرمى كرة قدم دنماركي.
1966 - نوال الكويتية، مغنية كويتية.
1968 -أحمد حلمي، ممثل مصري.
أوين ويلسون، ممثل أمريكي.
أيا هيساكاوا، ممثلة أداء صوتي يابانية.
1976 - منى زكي، ممثلة مصرية.
1984 - نايانتارا، ممثلة هندية.


وفيات


1092 - جلال الدولة ملك شاه، سلطان سلجوقي.
1884 - علي بن خليفة، فقيه تونسي.
1886 - تشستر آرثر، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الحادي والعشرون.
1922 - مارسيل بروست، أديب وروائي فرنسي.
1927 - السلطان يوسف بن الحسن، سلطان المغرب.

1941 -فالتر هيرمان نيرنست، عالم فيزياء وكيمياء فيزيائية
ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1920.

كريس واتسون، رئيس وزراء أستراليا.

1962 - نيلز بور، عالم فيزياء دنماركي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1922.

2003 - مايكل كامن، ملحن أمريكي.
2005 - حسين الشافعي، نائب رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية.

2008 - عبد الباقي الحسيني، مؤسس
جمعية أنصار السنة المحمدية في مصر.


أعياد ومناسبات


اليوم الوطني في سلطنة عمان.
عيد الاستقلال في المغرب.
عيد الاستقلال في لاتفيا.

----------


## اليمامة

*19 نوفمبر*


أحداث

1493 - كريستوفر كولومبوس ينزل على جزيرة بورتوريكو في العالم الجديد.

1942 - الجيش الأحمر السوفيتي بقيادة الجنرال جورجي زوكوف
يبدأ "عملية أورانوي"، وهي العملية التي حولت دفة
الصراع في معركة ستالينجراد.

1977 - الرئيس المصري محمد أنور السادات
يزور إسرائيل ويلقي خطابًا بمقر الكنيست في القدس.

1979 - الخميني يفرج عن جميع المحتجزين
في السفارة الأمريكية من أصول أفريقية.

1990 - علي عزت بيغوفيتش يتولى رئاسة البوسنة والهرسك.

2005 - افتتاح مؤتمر الوفاق العراقي في مقر جامعة الدول العربية
بالقاهرة بحضور الرئيس العراقي جلال طالباني
ورئيس الوزراء إبراهيم الجعفري ومندوبين عن كافة الأطياف السياسية
ومختلف التيارات الدينية والعرقية وبعض الشخصيات في العراق.

القوات الأمريكية ترتكب مجزرة في مدينة حديثة العراقية.


مواليد

1600 - الملك تشارلز الأول، ملك إنجلترا.
1711 - ميخائيل لومونوسوف، كاتب روسي.

1805 - فرديناند دي لسبس، دبلوماسي فرنسي
وصاحب مشروع حفر قناة السويس.

1831 - جيمس جارفيلد، رئيس الولايات المتحدة العشرون.

1887 - جيمس سومنر، عالم كيمياء أمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1946.

1899 - أبو القاسم الخوئي، مرجع ديني شيعي.

1912 - جورج بالاد، عالم أمريكي في علم الأحياء الخلوي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1974.

1915 - إيرل سوثرلند، عالم كيمياء حيوية وصيدلي أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1971.

1917 - أنديرا غاندي، رئيسة وزراء الهند.
1919 - جيلو بونتيكورفو، مخرج سينمائي إيطالي.

1935 - رشاد خليفة، مواطن أمريكي من أصل مصري
إدعى النبوة وشكك بمصداقية القرآن.

1936 - يوان تسي لي، عالم كيمياء أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1986.

1938 - تد تيرنر، رجل أعمال أمريكي ومؤسس شبكة سي إن إن.
1958 - تشارلي كوفمان، مخرج أمريكي.
1961 - ميغ رايان، ممثلة أمريكية.
1962 - جودي فوستر، ممثلة أمريكية.
كيرك هاميت، عازف غيتار أمريكي وعضو فرقة ميتاليكا.
شون بارنيل، سياسي أمريكي.
1965 - لوران بلان، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.
1969 - شيرو هاماغُتشي، ملحن ياباني.
1981 - محمود بوشهري، ممثل كويتي.
1985 - كريس إيغلز، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1986 - ميلان سميليانيتش، لاعب كرة قدم صربي.


وفيات

923 - أبو بكر الرازي، عالم فارسي.
1492 - عبد الرحمن الجامي، شاعر فارسي.
1665 - نيكولا بوسان، رسام فرنسي.
1887 - إيما لازاروس، شاعرة أمريكية.

2004 - جون روبرت فين، صيدلي إنجليزي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1982.

2009 - عبد العزيز الفهد، ممثل كويتي.


أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم العالمي للرجل.
عيد التحرير في مالي.
عيد العلم في البرازيل.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

أحداث

1815 - توقيع معاهدة باريس بعد هزيمة نابليون بونابرت في معركة واترلو.

1832 - تنصيب الأمير عبد القادر ابن محي الدين
سلطانًا على الجزائر وذلك بعد تنازل والده له، وكان حينها في عمر 25 سنة.

1924 - اغتيال السير لي ستاك سردار الجيش المصري
وحاكم السودان العام على يد مواطن مصري.

1945 - بداية محكمة نورنبيرغ ضد 24 من النازيين بعد نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1947 - حفل زفاف أسطوري في لندن بمناسبة زفاف ولية العهد
في المملكة المتحدة الأميرة إليزابيث (الملكة إليزابيث الثانية
بعد ذلك) من الأمير السابق لليونان والدنمارك فيليب
والذي تخلى عن ألقابة من أجل الزواج منها.

1951 - أكثر من 1000 عائلة بريطانية تغادر مدينة الإسماعيلية
إحدى مدن قناة السويس وذلك بعد تبادل لإطلاق النار أدى
لمقتل خمسه جنود بريطانيين وعشرة جنود مصريين.

1970 - الفريق حافظ الأسد قائد الانقلاب في سوريا
يشكل وزارة جديدة من 26 وزير إحتفظ فيها لنفسه بوزارة الدفاع.

1971 - إيران تسيطر على جزر أبو موسى وطنب الكبرى وطنب الصغرى.

1979 - جهيمان العتيبي وأتباعه يقتحمون المسجد الحرام
في مكة ويعلنون عن ظهور المهدي المنتظر.

الرئيس الحبيب بورقيبة يفتتح القمة العربية الحادية عشرة في تونس.

1980 - بدء محاكمة عصابة الأربعة في بكين من بينهم
زوجة الرئيس ماو تسي تونغ.

2001 - الرئيس الأمريكي جورج دبليو بوش يطلق اسم
روبرت كينيدي على مبنى وزارة العدل وذلك تكريمًا له.


مواليد

1602 - جوريك أوتوفون، عالم فيزياء ألماني.

1858 - سلمى لاغرلوف، أديبة سويدية
حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1909.

1882 - عز الدين القسام، مجاهد فلسطيني.

1886 - كارل فون فريش، عالم إيثولوجيا نمساوي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1973.

1913 - سعيد أبو بكر، ممثل مصري.
1917 - روبرت بيرد، سياسي أمريكي.

1923 - نادين غورديمير، كاتبة جنوب إفريقية
حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1991.

1924 - بنوا ماندلبرو، عالم رياضيات أمريكي.
1925 - روبرت كينيدي، سياسي أمريكي.

1926 - أندرو سكالي، طبيب أمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1977.

1942 - جو بايدن، نائب رئيس الولايات المتحدة.
بولص فرج رحو، أسقف عراقي في الكنيسة الكلدانية الكاثوليكية.
1948 - مريم الغضبان، ممثلة كويتية.
1949 - تاماجنيني نيني، لاعب كرة قدم برتغالي.
1957 - غودلاك جوناثان، رئيس نيجيريا.
1959 - جهاد سعد، ممثل سوري.
1961 - نسرين، ممثلة مصرية.
دايف واتسون، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1965 - تاكيشي كساو، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1973 - أماني الحكيم، ممثلة سورية.
1979 - هند صبري، ممثلة تونسية.
1985 - دان بيرد، ممثل أمريكي.
1989 - كودي لينلي، ممثل أمريكي.


وفيات

1764 - كريستيان غولدباخ، عالم رياضيات ألماني.
1894 - أنتون روبنشتاين، ملحن روسي.
1910 - ليو تولستوي، روائي روسي.
1924 - لي ستاك، سردار الجيش المصري وحاكم السودان العام.

1945 - فرانسيس أستون، عالم كيمياء بريطاني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1922.

1975 - فرانسيسكو فرانكو، ديكتاتور إسبانيا.
1978 - جورجيو دي شيريكو، رسام إيطالي.
1999 - أمنتوري فانفاني، رئيس وزراء إيطاليا.
2000 - كالي باتالو، كاتب فنلندي.
2005 - منوتشهر آتشي، شاعر وكاتب صحفي إيراني.
2006 - روبرت ألتمان، مخرج سينمائي أمريكي.


أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الطفولة.
يوم التصنيع في أفريقيا.
عيد المعلم في فيتنام.

----------


## اليمامة

*21 نوفمبر*


أحداث

1248 - سقوط مدينة إشبيلية كبرى الحواضر الأندلسية
في يد ملك مملكة قشتالة فرناندو الثالث.

1877 - توماس إديسون يخترع آلة الفونوغراف.

1798 - ولاية كارولاينا الشمالية تصادق على الدستور الأمريكي
وتم الاعتراف بها كالولاية رقم 12 من الولايات المنضمة.

1931 - بناء أول مبنى كنيسة في الكويت وهي "كنيسة المسيح"،
وكانت تقام بها صلوات باللغة الإنجليزية والعربية
ومقرها بجوار مقر المستشفى الأمريكاني.

1948 - افتتاح أول كنيسة في مدينة الأحمدي بالكويت.

1949 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة توافق
على استقلال ليبيا مع وحدة أراضيها.

1995 - التوقيع بالأحرف الأولى على اتفاقية دايتون
للسلام والتي انتهى بموجبها الصراع المسلح الذي دار في
البوسنة والهرسك بين عامي 1992 و1995.

2006 - اغتيال وزير الصناعة اللبناني بيار أمين الجميّل
إثر تعرضه لإطلاق نار في منطقة الجديدة.

2008 - البرلمان الروسي يوافق على مد الفترة الرئاسية
للرئيس من أربع سنوات إلى سته سنوات.


مواليد

1694 - فولتير، كاتب وفيلسوف فرنسي.
1853 - السلطان حسين كامل، سلطان مصر.
1898 - رينيه ماغريت، رسام بلجيكي.
1935 - فيروز، مغنية لبنانية.
1943 - فيل بريديسين، سياسي أمريكي.
1945 - غولدي هون، ممثلة أمريكية.
1948 - ميشال سليمان، رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية.
1958 - دايفد رايفرز، ممثل جامايكي.
1963 - نيكوليت شريدان، ممثلة بريطانية.
1965 - ألكساندر صديق، ممثل إنجليزي.
1977 - برونو بيرنر، لاعب كرة قدم سويسري.
1978 - لوسيا جيمنيز، ممثلة إسبانية.
1979 - فينشينسو ياكوينتا، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.
1981 - جوني ماغالون، لاعب كرة قدم مكسيكي.
1985 - خيسوس نافاس، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.
1989 - فابيان ديلف، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.


وفيات

496 - البابا جلاسيوس الأول، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1555 - جورجيوس أغريكولا، عالم ألماني في علم المعادن.
1579 - توماس كريشام،
1695 - هنري برسل، موسيقي إنجليزي.
1811 - هاينريش فون كلايست، كاتب ألماني.
1916 - فرانز جوزيف الأول، إمبراطور النمسا.
1935 - إبراهيم هنانو، زعيم وطني سوري وقائد الجهاد الثوري ضد الفرنسيين.

1970 - س. ف. رامان، عالم فيزياء هندي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1930.

1992 - كايسون فومفيهان، سياسي لاوسي.
1993 - بيل بيكسبي، ممثل ومخرج أمريكي.
1995 - ليلى مراد، ممثلة ومغنية مصرية.

1996 - محمد عبد السلام، عالم فيزياء باكستاني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عالم 1979.

2006 - بيار أمين الجميّل، سياسي لبناني.


أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم العالمي للتلفاز.
عيد القوات المسلحة في بنغلاديش.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*22 نوفمبر*

أحداث

1914 – سقوط مدينة البصرة العراقية بيد البريطانيين
خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى، وقد دخلوها بقصد حماية أنابيب النفط.

1924 - توجيه إنذار بريطاني إلى حكومة سعد زغلول
عقب مقتل سردار الجيش المصري وحاكم السودان السير لي ستاك
بوجوب إعلان الاعتذار وتقديم التعويض اللازم وسحب القوات المصرية
من السودان، وقد وافقت الحكومة المصرية على هذه المطالب
فيما عدا ما يتعلق بالسودان، ولما أصر البريطانيون
على مطالبهم استقال سعد زغلول إحتجاجًا على ذلك.

1943 - لبنان يحصل على استقلاله من فرنسا، وبشارة الخوري يتولى رئاسته.

1963 - اغتيال الرئيس الأمريكي جون كينيدي
بحادث قنص وذلك أثناء زيارته لمدينة دالاس.

1967 - صدور قرار مجلس الأمن الدولي رقم 242 بعد حرب 1967،
وقد نص القرار على انسحاب إسرائيل من الأراضي التي إحتلتها
نتيجة هذه الحرب وإحترام سيادة دول المنطقة على أراضيها
وحرية الملاحة في الممرات الدولية وحل مشكلة
اللاجئين وإنشاء مناطق منزوعة السلاح.

1975 - تنصيب خوان كارلوس ملكًا على إسبانيا بعد وفاه
الديكتاتور فرانسيسكو فرانكو وبناء على وصيته،
وبذلك أعيد النظام الملكي إلى إسبانيا.

1989 - اغتيال رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية رينيه معوض
بسيارة مفخخة في أحد شوارع بيروت.

1990 - رئيسة وزراء المملكة المتحدة مارجريت ثاتشر
والملقبة بالمرأة الحديدية تقدم استقالتها
من منصبها إلى الملكة إليزابيث الثانية.

2003 - معارضون للرئيس الجورجي إدوارد شيفردنادزه
يقتحمون البرلمان مطالبين بإستقالته.

2004 - بدأ الثورة البرتقالية في أوكرانيا
على إثر نتائج الانتخابات الرئاسية المشكوك بصدقيتها.

2005 - انتخاب أنجيلا ميركل مستشارة لألمانيا
لتكون بذلك أول إمراة تنتخب بهذا المنصب.

2007 - العماد ميشال عون يطرح مبادرة إنقاذية بمسألة الرئاسة في لبنان،
وتحالف 14 آذار يرفضها لأنه اعتبرها مخالفة للدستور واتفاق الطائف.


مواليد

1643 - روبير دو لا سال، مستكشف فرنسي.
1808 - توماس كوك، رجل أعمال بريطاني.
1819 - جورج إليوت، روائية إنجليزية.

1852 - بول دو كونستنت، سياسي فرنسي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1909.

1869 - أندريه جيد، كاتب فرنسي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1947.

1877 - خوان غامبر، رجل أعمال ولاعب كرة قدم سويسري.
1890 - شارل ديغول، رئيس فرنسا.
1901 - خواكين رودريغو، موسيقي إسباني.

1904 - لوي نيل، عالم فيزياء فرنسي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1970.

1909 - ميخائيل ميل، صانع طائرات روسي.
1912 - الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز، شيخ دين سعودي.
1917 - أسمهان، مغنية سورية.

أندرو هكسلي، عالم فيزيولوجيا بريطاني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1963.

1919 - سالم حنا خميس، عالم رياضيات فلسطيني.
1926 - جيرالدين بيج، ممثلة أمريكية.
1930 - فيكتور نورينبيرغ، لاعب كرة قدم لوكسمبورغي.
1934 - أحمد سيف الإسلام، محامي مصري.
1948 - رادومير أنتيتش، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم صربي.
1967 - مارك روفالو، ممثل أمريكي.
بورس بيكر، لاعب كرة مضرب ألماني.
1968 - عزة بهاء، ممثلة مصرية.
صبري فواز، ممثل مصري.
1971 - أمجد طعمة، ممثل سوري.
1973 - عبد الفتاح بوعكاز، إعلامي وشاعر جزائري.
1975 - جونكو ميناغاوا، ممثلة أداء صوتي يابانية.
1976 - تورستن فرينغس، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني.
1981 - عمرو سلامة، مخرج مصري.
سيفيرين غونكارتشيك، لاعب كرة قدم بولندي.
1982 - ياكوبو إيغبيني، لاعب كرة قدم نيجيري.
1983 - بيتر راماج، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1984 - سكارليت جوهانسون، ممثلة أمريكية.
1985 - أسامواه غيان، لاعب كرة قدم غاني.
1987 - مروان فيلايني، لاعب كرة قدم بلجيكي.


وفيات

1617 - السلطان أحمد الأول، سلطان عثماني.
1718 - إدوارد تيش، قرصان إنجليزي معروف باسم اللحية السوداء.
1916 - جاك لندن، كاتب أمريكي.
1941 - فيرنر مولديرز، عسكري ألماني.
1944 - آرثر ستانلي إيدنجتون، عالم إنجليزي في علم الفلك والفيزياء.
1963 - جون كينيدي، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الخامس والثلاثون.
ألدوس هكسلي، كاتب إنجليزي.
كليف لويس، أديب أيرلندي.

1981 - هانس كريبس، عالم كيمياء حيوية بريطاني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1953.

1986 - سكاتمان كروذرس، ممثل أمريكي.
1989 - رينيه معوض، رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية.


أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الاستقلال في لبنان.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*23 نوفمبر*

أحداث
1824 - انتصار الأسطول المصري على الأسطول
اليوناني في "موقعة ستمبالا".

1890 - وفاة ملك هولندا ويليام الثالث دون وجود وريث
ذكر يخلفة مما حتم إصدار تشريع خاص لتخلفة إبنته الملكة ويلهلمينا.

1940 - رومانيا توقع اتفاقًا للتحالف مع ألمانيا النازية وإيطاليا واليابان
فيما عرف باسم دول المحور وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1964 - الرئيس المصري جمال عبد الناصر وملك السعودية
فيصل بن عبد العزيز يوقعان في مدينة جدة اتفاقًا بشأن حرب اليمن.

1981 - الرئيس الأمريكي رونالد ريغان يوقع على أمر رئاسي ظل
سرًا يقضي بأن تقوم وكالة المخابرات المركزية بدعم وتدريب
وتمويل ثوار الكونترا في نيكاراجوا، وهو الأمر الذي تم فضحة
فيما بعد وعرفت بقضية إيران - كونترا.

1989 - هدم جدار برلين.

1991 - انتخاب بطرس بطرس غالي أمين عام
للأمم المتحدة خلفًا لخافيير بيريز دي كويلارد
على أن يتسلم عمله رسميًا في 1 يناير 1992.

2003 - الرئيس الجورجي إدوارد شيفردنادزه
يضطر لتقديم استقالته من منصبه بعد احتجاجات
شعبية واسعة على إثر نتائيج الانتخابات.

2005 - انتخاب إلين جونسون سيرليف رئيسة على ليبيريا،
وبذلك تصبح أول امرأة تتولى منصب رئاسة الدولة في أفريقيا كلها.

2007 - تأجيل الجلسة الانتخابية الخاصة بانتخاب رئيس لبنان
إلى تاريخ 30 نوفمبر وذلك لمزيد من التشاور على الرغم
من أن هذا اليوم هو آخر يوم من ولاية الرئيس إميل لحود.

لرئيس اللبناني إميل لحود يقرر تسليم الجيش الأمن
في البلاد وذلك بسبب عدم انتخاب رئيس جديد للجمهورية
وحصول فراغ بمركز الرئاسة، والحكومة ترفض القرار.

2008 - المجلس المركزي لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية
ينتخب رئيس السلطة محمود عباس رئيسًا لدولة فلسطين،
وحركة حماس ترفض القرار.




مواليد

912 - أوتو الأول العظيم، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة.
1221 - الملك ألفونسو العاشر، ملك مملكة قشتالة.
1616 - جون واليس، عالم رياضيات إنجليزي.
1804 - فرانكلين بيرس، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الرابع عشر.

1837 - يوهانس ديديريك فان دير فالس، عالم فيزياء هولندي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1910.

1859 - الولد بيلي، أمريكي خارج عن القانون.

1860 - كارل هايلمار برانتينج، رئيس وزراء السويد
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1921.

1887 - بوريس كارلوف، ممثل بريطاني.
هنري موزلي، عالم فيزياء إنجليزي.
1890 - إل ليسيتزكي، معماري روسي.
1920 - باول تسيلان، شاعر ألماني.
1923 - يوشيو شيراي، ملاكم ياباني.
1945 - جيم دويل، سياسي أمريكي.
1946 - داود عبد السيد، مخرج مصري.
جيورجوس كوداس، لاعب كرة قدم يوناني.
1951 - حياة قنديل، ممثلة مصرية.
1955 - دينوس كويس، لاعب كرة قدم يوناني.
1957 - محمد مال الله، رجل دين يحريني.
1966 - فينسنت كاسل، ممثل فرنسي.
1969 - محمد العدواني، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.
1971 - خالد مسعد، لاعب كرة قدم سعودي.
1979 - كيلي بروك، ممثلة إنجليزية.
نهاد قهوجي، لاعب كرة قدم تركي.
1983 - ناصر الشمراني، لاعب كرة قدم سعودي.
1984 - لوكاس غرابيل، ممثل ومغني أمريكي.
1992 - مايلي سايرس، مغنية وممثلة وشاعرة أمريكية.


وفيات

1999 - لطفي زيني، شاعر وممثل ومنولجيست سعودي.
2004 - ميرفت بدوي، اقتصادية مصرية.
2006 - ألكساندر ليتفينينكو، جاسوس روسي.


أعياد ومناسبات

عيد شكر العمال في اليابان.
عيد القديس جورج في جورجيا.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*24نوفمبر*


أحداث

656 - وقوع معركة الجمل في الخريب قرب البصرة.

1953 - مجلس الأمن يصدر القرار رقم 101 والذي أدان فيه إسرائيل
بسبب مذبحة إرتكبتها في قرية قبية قرب بيت لحم.

1961 - رفع علم الكويت الجديد.

1963 - اغتيال لي هارفي أوزوالد المتهم بقتل الرئيس الأمريكي جون كينيدي.

1965 - الشيخ صباح السالم الصباح يتولى الحكم في الكويت
خلفًا لأخيه الشيخ عبد الله السالم الصباح.

موبوتو سيسيسيكو يستولي على السلطة
في الكونغو ويغير اسمها إلى زائير.

1989 - انتخاب إلياس الهراوي رئيسًا للجمهورية اللبنانية
بعد يومين من اغتيال الرئيس رينيه معوض.

مصرع عبد الله عزام إثر تفخيخ سيارته التي كانت تقله لأداء
صلاة الجمعة في باكستان.

1993 - اغتيال عماد عقل أحد القادة البارزين في حركة حماس بسبعين رصاصة.

1998 - العماد إميل لحود قائد الجيش اللبناني
يتسلم السلطة في لبنان كرئيس للجمهورية خلفًا للرئيس إلياس الهراوي.

الرئيس الفلسطيني ياسر عرفات يفتتح مطار غزة الدولي،
وأول طائرة ركاب تصل من مصر.

2001 - اغتيال محمود أبو هنود أحد قادة الجناح العسكري حركة حماس.

2007 - رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية المنتهية ولايته إميل لحود
يغادر قصر بعبدا بحفل وداعي رسمي في أول دقائق هذا اليوم
شارك فيه الحرس الجمهوري وموظفو القصر ويقول أن ضميره مرتاح،
وإحتفالات شعبية تعم بعض المناطق اللبنانية إحتفالًا بانتهاء ولايته.

انتخابات عامة في أستراليا أدت إلى هزيمة رئيس الوزراء
جون هاوارد بها وفوز منافسه كيفن رود.

مواليد

1632 - باروخ سبينوزا، فيلسوف هولندي.
1655 - الملك كارل الحادي عشر، ملك السويد.
1784 - زكاري تايلور، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثاني عشر.
1849 - فرانسيس هودسون برنيت، كاتبة إنجليزية.
1884 - يتسحاق بن تصفي، رئيس إسرائيل.
1888 - ديل كارنيجي، كاتب أمريكي.
1914 - أبو الحسن الندوي، مفكر هندي.

1925 - سيمون فان دير مير، عالم فيزياء هولندي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1984.

1926 - تسونج لي، عالم فيزياء أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1957.

1933 - رشوان توفيق، ممثل مصري.
1935 - الأمير خليفة بن سلمان آل خليفة، رئيس وزراء البحرين.
1936 - شويكار، ممثلة مصرية.
1940 - شعبان حسين، ممثل مصري.
1946 - ميرفت أمين، ممثلة مصرية.
1959 - أكيو أوتسكا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1961 - أرونداتي روي، كاتبة هندية.
1966 - سوزان نجم الدين، ممثلة سورية.
1977 - كولن هانكس، ممثل أمريكي.
1978 - كاثرين هيغل، ممثلة أمريكية.
1983 - دين أشتون، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.


وفيات

654 - الإمبراطور كوتوكو، إمبراطور اليابان.
1572 - جون نوكس، مصلح ديني إسكتلندي.
1848 - وليام لامب، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1870 - لوتريامون، شاعر فرنسي.
1929 - جورج كليمانصو، رئيس وزراء فرنسا.
1947 - إيليا أبو ماضي، أحد شعراء المهجر من أصل لبناني.

1958 - روبرت جاسكوين، سياسي بريطاني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1937.

1963 - لي هارفي أوزوالد، المتهم بقتل الرئيس جون كينيدي.
1965 - الشيخ عبد الله السالم الصباح، أمير دولة الكويت العاشر.
1980 - محمود خليل الحصري، قارئ قرآن مصري..
1989 - عبد الله عزام، أحد قادة الأفغان أثناء الغزو السوفيتي لأفغانستان.
1993 - عماد عقل، أحد قادة حركة حماس.
2001 - محمود أبو هنود، أحد قادة حركة حماس.
2002 - جون رولس، فيلسوف أمريكي.


أعياد ومناسبات

يوم التطور.
يوم المُعلم في تركيا.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*25نوفمبر*


أحداث

885 - بدأ حصار باريس من قبل الفايكنج.
1491 - بدء حصار غرناطة أخر معاقل المسلمين في الأندلس.
1492 - توقيع معاهدة استسلام غرناطة في الأندلس للملك فرديناند الخامس.

1875 - الخديوي إسماعيل يبيع أسهم مصر في قناة السويس لبريطانيا،
وكان يقدر عدد الأسهم بمائة وسبعين ألف سهم.

1956 - توحيد الجيش المصري والجيش الأردني
والجيش السوري تحت القيادة المصرية.

1975 - استقلال سورينام عن هولندا.
1986 - افتتاح جسر الملك فهد والذي يربط بين السعودية والبحرين.
1992 - الموافقة على تقسيم تشيكوسلوفاكيا إلى دولتين وهما التشيك وسلوفاكيا وذلك اعتباراً من 1 يناير 1993 وذلك بعد استفتاء شعبي.


مواليد

1562 - لوبي دي فيجا، كاتب مسرحي وشاعر إسباني.
1844 - كارل بنز، مهندس ألماني.
1867 - طلعت حرب، اقتصادي مصري ومؤسس بنك مصر.
1881 - يعقوب فيشمان، شاعر إسرائيلي.
1903 - أبو الأعلى المودودي، مفكر إسلامي هندي.
1915 - أوغستو بينوشيه، رئيس تشيلي.
1923 - ماونو كويفيستو، رئيس فنلندا.

1941 - رياض أحمد جوهر شاهي، الزعيم الروحي
ومؤسس الحركة الروحانية العالمية انجمن سرفروشان اسلام.

1952 - عمران خان، لاعب كريكت وسياسي باكستاني.
جون لينش، سياسي أمريكي.
1963 - خالد الصاوي، ممثل مصري.
ندى بسيوني، ممثلة مصرية.
1965 - دوجراي سكوت، ممثل إسكتلندي.
1967 - كازيا ناكاي، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1971 - كريستينا أبلغيت، ممثلة أمريكية.
1977 - ميرنا وليد، ممثلة لبنانية تعيش في مصر.
جويرمو كانياس، لاعب كرة مضرب أرجنتيني.
1980 - أرون موكوينا، لاعب كرة قدم جنوب أفريقي.
1981 - شابي ألونسو، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.
1984 - جاسبارد أوليه، ممثل فرنسي.
1986 - كريغ غاردنر، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1988 - جاي سبيرينغ، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.


وفيات

311 - البابا بطرس الأول، بابا الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية.
1885 - توماس أندروز هندريكس، سياسي أمريكي.

1950 - يوهانس فلهلم ينسن، كاتب دنماركي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1944.

1974 - يو ثانت، أمين عام الأمم المتحدة.
1976 - خير الدين الزركلي، كاتب ومؤرخ وشاعر وصحفي سوري.

2001 - رياض أحمد جوهر شاهي، الزعيم الروحي ومؤسس
الحركة الروحانية العالمية انجمن سرفروشان اسلام.

2003 - ماري كويني، ممثلة ومنتجة مصرية.
2005 - جورج بست، لاعب كرة قدم أيرلندي شمالي.


أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الاستقلال في سورينام.
اليوم العالمي للقضاء على العنف ضد المرأة.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*26نوفمبر*


أحداث

1382 - السلطان برقوق بن أنص يتولى الحكم في مصر،
وهو مؤسس دولة المماليك الثانية.

1830 - القوات الفرنسية تفشل في اقتحام
مدينة البليدة الجزائرية بسبب مقاومة السكان.

1941 - القوات اليابانية بقياده الأميرال شوشي ناجومو
تتوجه مع الأسطول الياباني تجاه بيرل هاربر.

1943 - مؤتمر قمة في طهران ضم فرانكلين روزفلت وونستون تشرشل
وجوزيف ستالين في الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1950 - قوات الجيش الصيني تدخل كوريا الشمالية
لمساندتها ضد تحالف كوريا الجنوبية والولايات المتحدة
وذلك أثناء الحرب الكورية، وساهم هذا التدخل في تعديل موزاين القوى.

1960 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة تمنح موريتانيا
الاستقلال بالرغم من مطالبات المغرب بضمها.

1962 - أحمد بن بلة يشكل أول حكومة في الجزائر بعد الاستقلال.
1973 - موريتانيا تصبح عضوًا في جامعة الدول العربية.

1988 - الولايات المتحدة ترفض منح ياسر عرفات
تأشيرة دخول لإلقاء خطاب في مقر الأمم المتحدة.

1990 - الجندي المصري أيمن حسن يهاجم جيب وأتوبيسين عسكريين
إسرائيليين علي الحدود المصرية الإسرائيلية موقعًا عدد من القتلى
والجرحى في صفوف العسكريين الإسرائليين وذلك ردًا على
ما عرف باسم مذبحة الأقصى الأولى.

2008 - سلسلة انفجارات تهز مومباي العاصمة الاقتصادية للهند
تستهدف عدة أماكن منها مطار داخلي وفنادق ومحطه
سكة حديد ومطعم شهير ومستشفى وإحتجاز رهائن.


مواليد

1607 - جون هارفارد، رجل دين إنجليزي وكبير مؤسسي جامعة هارفارد.
1857 - فرديناند دي سوسير، عالم سويسري في علم اللغويات.
1867 - ويليس كارير، مهندس ومخترع أمريكي.
1885 - هاينريش برونينغ، مستشار ألمانيا.
1894 - نوربرت فينر، عالم رياضيات أمريكي.

1898 - كارل تزيغلر، عالم كيمياء ألماني حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1963.

1920 - عبد العزيز حسين، أديب ووزير كويتي.

1931 - أدولفو بريز إيسكيبل، فنان أرجنتيني حاصل على
جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1980.

1939 - عبد الله أحمد بدوي، رئيس وزراء ماليزيا.
تينا ترنر، ممثلة ومغنية أمريكية.
1943 - مارلين روبنسون، روائية أمريكية.
1953 - بوسي، ممثلة مصرية.
1957 - رغدة، ممثلة سورية تعيش في مصر.
1971 - عمرو سعد، ممثل مصري.
1972 - ارجون رامبال، ممثل هندي.
1973 - بيتر فانسيلي، ممثل أمريكي.
1978 - جون فكياما، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1981 - ستيفان أنديرسين، لاعب كرة قدم دنماركي.
ناتاشا بدنجفيلد، مغنية إنجليزية.
1984 - أنتونيو بويرتا، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.
1990 - داني ويلبك، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.


وفيات

1126 - آق سنقر البرسقي، صاحب الموصل والرحبة وتلك النواحي.
1504 - الملكة إيزابيلا الأولى، ملكة إسبانيا.
1988 - توفيق الدقن، ممثل مصري.
الأمير محمد بن عبد العزيز آل سعود، رئيس مجلس العائلة المالكة السعودية.
2001 - نيلس أسلك فالكيابا، كاتب وموسيقي فنلندي.
2003 - ميرزا عبد الرسول الإحقاقي، مرجع شيعي.
2005 - غريد الشاطئ، مغني كويتي.


أعياد ومناسبات

يوم العهد في البهائية.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*27 نوفمبر*
أحداث

1095 - البابا أوربانوس الثاني يلقي خطبته الشهيرة
في فرنسا والتي على إثرها بدأت الحروب الصليبية على بلاد المسلمين.

1919 - انعقاد المؤتمر الفلسطيني الأول في القدس
والذي طالب باستقلال فلسطين.

1942 - الأسطول الفرنسي يبدأ بالتحرك إلى الجزائر
من ميناء طولون هروبًا من هجمات الألمان عليه أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1951 - الجيش الإسرائيلي يدمر قرية البونيشات الفلسطينية.
1966 - أمير الكويت الشيخ صباح السالم الصباح يفتتح جامعة الكويت.
1978 - تأسيس حزب العمال الكردستاني.

1980 - مؤتمر القمة العربي المنعقد في عمّان
يقرر قطع العلاقات مع أي دولة تعترف بالقدس
عاصمة لإسرائيل أو تنقل سفارتها إليها.

1984 - تبادل السفراء بين الولايات المتحدة والعراق
لأول مرة منذ عام 1967.

1991 - الولايات المتحدة والمملكة المتحدة
تتهمان ليبيا بالضلوع في تفجير طائرة بان أمريكان
فوق إسكتلندا، وبداية ما عرف بقضية لوكربي.

2004 - الأسترالية من أصل لبناني "مها سكر" تصبح
أول فتاة مسلمة محجبة تنضم لشرطة أستراليا.

2005 - انعقاد القمة الأوروبية - المتوسطية في برشلونة
لبحث قضايا الإرهاب والهجرة غير الشرعية والإصلاح السياسي.

2007 - انعقاد مؤتمر أنابوليس للسلام في الشرق الأوسط في أنابوليس.
2008 - البرلمان العراقي يقر الاتفاق الأمني بين
العراق والولايات المتحدة بأغلبيه 144 صوت من
الحضور وسط اعتراضات من نواب التيار الصدري.



مواليد



1701 - أندرس سلزيوس، عالم رياضيات وفيزياء وفلكي سويدي.

1857 - تشارلس شرينغتون، طبيب إنجليزي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1932.

1874 - حاييم فايتسمان، رئيس إسرائيل.

1903 - لارس أونساغر، عالم فيزياء وكيمياء نرويجي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1968.

1934 - عمو بابا، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم عراقي.
1940 - بروس لي، ممثل أمريكي وبطل في الكونج فو.
1941 - إيمي جاكيه، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم فرنسي.
1942 - جيمي هندريكس، مغني أمريكي.
1947 - إسماعيل عمر جيله، رئيس جيبوتي.
1951 - كاثرين بيغلو، مخرجة أمريكية.
1955 - يان بيرغر، لاعب كرة قدم تشيكوسلوفاكي.
1956 - ويليام فيشتنر، ممثل أمريكي.
1960 - يوليا تيموشينكو، رئيسة وزراء أوكرانيا.
1964 - روبيرتو مانشيني، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إيطالي.
1967 - شيرين سيف النصر، ممثلة مصرية.
1968 - مايكل فارتان، ممثل أمريكي.
1971 - عمرو سمير عاطف، كاتب مصري.
1976 - جليل وايت، ممثل أمريكي.
1978 - راديك ستيبانيك، لاعب كرة مضرب تشيكي.
1979 - تيمو تاينيو، لاعب كرة قدم فنلندي.
1981 - ماثيو تايلور، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.



وفيات



511 - كلوفيس الأول، ملك الفرنجة.
835 - الإمام محمد الجواد، تاسع أئمة الشيعة الاثنا عشرية.
1198 - الملكة كونستانس، ملكة مملكة صقلية.
1754 - أبراهام دي موافر، عالم رياضيات فرنسي.
1852 - آدا لوفلايس، عالمة رياضيات إنجليزية.
1870 - ألكسندر دوما، روائي فرنسي.

1953 - أوجين أونيل، كاتب أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1936.

2000 - لين شاكليتون، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.



أعياد ومناسبات


عيد الأبطال في بيلاروسيا.
عيد فيلبس في الأرثوذكسية الشرقية.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*28 نوفمبر*


أحداث

1520 - البحار البرتغالي فرديناندو ماجلان يصل إلى المحيط الهادي
قادمًا من المحيط الأطلسي عبر مضيق يفصل بين
أمريكا الجنوبيةوالقطب الجنوبي، وسمي بعد ذلك بمضيق ماجلان.

1899 - تأسيس نادي برشلونة في إسبانيا.

1915 - الشيخ جابر المبارك الصباح يتولى الحكم في
الكويت خلفًا لأبيه الشيخ مبارك الصباح.

1943 – انعقاد أول جلسات مؤتمر طهران الذي جمع بين القادة
الثلاثة جوزيف ستالينوفرانكلين روزفلتوونستون تشرشل
إبان الحرب العالمية الثانية وذلك لتحديد الأهداف المشتركة
لمواجهة دول المحور، ودام المؤتمر إلى غاية 2 ديسمبر1943.

1960 - موريتانيا تحصل على الاستقلال رسميًا من
الاستعمار فرنسا، وتنصيب المختار ولد داداه رئيسًا للدولة.

1971 - اغتيال رئيس الوزراء الأردنيوصفي التل على
يد منظمة أيلول الأسود في القاهرة.

1972 - التوقيع على بيان طرابلس للوحدة اليمنية
بين جمهورية اليمن الديمقراطية الشعبيةوالجمهورية العربية اليمنية.

1988 - الرئيس العراقيصدام حسين يقوم بأول
زيارة له لمصر منذ توليه الرئاسة.

1990 - جون ميجور يتولى رئاسة الوزراء في المملكة المتحدة.

مجلس الأمن الدولي يصدر قرار حمل رقم 677 يدين فيه
محاولات العراق تغير التكوين الديمغرافي لسكان الكويت
وإعدام السجلات المدنية التي تحتفظ الحكومة الكويتية الشرعية بها.

1994 - استفتاء عام في النرويج للتصويت على انضمامها
إلى الاتحاد الأوروبي، وكانت النتيجة رفض الانضمام.

2003 - رجل الأعمال أيمن السويدي يفرغ 16 طلقة
في جسد زوجته المغنية ذكرى ويقتل مدير أعماله وزوجته ثم ينتحر.

2004 - ملك المملكة الأردنية الهاشميةعبد الله الثاني بن الحسين
يعفي أخاه الأمير حمزة بن الحسين من ولاية العهد لأنه يرى أن
هذا المنصب شرفي ويقيده ويحد من إمكانية تكليفة ببعض
المهمات ويحول بينه وبين تحمل بعض المسؤوليات.


مواليد

1118 - الإمبراطور مانويل كومنينوس، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية البيزنطية.
1489 - الملكة مارغريت تيودور، زوجة جيمس الرابع ملك إسكتلندا.
1632 - جون باتيست لولي، موسيقي فرنسي.
1757 - ويليام بليك، شاعر إنجليزي.
1786 - أحمد عرفان، أحد قادة الإصلاح الإسلامي في الهند.
1820 - فريدريك أنجلز، فيلسوف ألماني.
1829 - أنتون روبنشتاين، موسيقي روسي.
1881 - شتيفان تسفايغ، كاتب نمساوي.
1894 - هنري هازليت، اقتصادي أمريكي.
1907 - ألبيرتو مورافيا، أديب إيطالي.
1908 - كلود ليفي ستروس، عالم فرنسي في علم الاجتماع.
1926 - جميل راتب، ممثل مصري.
1943 - راندي نيومان، موسيقي أمريكي.
1950 - إد هاريس، ممثل أمريكي.

راسل هالس، عالم فيزياءأمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1993.

1955 - ألساندرو ألتوبيلي، لاعب كرة قدمإيطالي.
آدم يشاري، جنرال في جيش تحرير كوسوفو.
1961 - ناصر القصبي، ممثل سعودي.
1962 - جون ستيوارت، ممثل أمريكي.
1972 - فغويريدو، لاعب كرة قدمأنجولي.
1977 - فابيو غروسو، لاعب كرة قدمإيطالي.
1978 - مهدي النفطي، لاعب كرة قدمتونسي.
هيثم طمبل، لاعب كرة قدمسوداني.
1980 - ستيوارت تايلور، حارس مرمى كرة قدمإنجليزي.
1983 - إدوارد روجيه فازلين، لاعب كرة مضربفرنسي.
نيلسون فالديز، لاعب كرة قدمباراغوياني.
1984 - ماري إليزابيث وينستد، ممثلة أمريكية.
1986 - بينجامين أنغووا، لاعب كرة قدمإيفواري.
1990 - ديدريك بوياتا، لاعب كرة قدمبلجيكي.


وفيات

1170 - أواين غوينيد، ملك مملكة غوينيد.
1680 - جان لورينزو برنيني، فنان إيطالي.
1694 - ماتسوو باشو، شاعر ياباني.
1859 - واشنطن إيرفينج، مؤلف أمريكي.
1915 - الشيخ مبارك الصباح، حاكم الكويت السابع.
1921 - عبد البهاء عباس، مؤسس الدين البهائي.

1954 - إنريكو فيرمي، عالم فيزياءإيطالي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1938.

1971 - وصفي التل، رئيس وزراء الأردن.
2003 - ذكرى، مغنية تونسية.
أيمن السويدي، رجل أعمال مصري.


أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الاستقلال في موريتانيا
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*29 نوفمبر*


أحداث

1226 - لويس التاسع يتولى عرش فرنسا.
1945 - قيام جمهورية يوغسلافيا الاشتراكية الاتحادية.

1947 - صدور قرار مجلس الأمن الدولي رقم 181
والداعي إلى تقسيم فلسطين بين العرب واليهود.

1951 - تونس تعلن الإضراب العام إحتجاجًا على رفض فرنسا
مطالب حكومة محمد شنيق الداعية للاستقلال وإنشاء مجلس نيابي.

1963 - الرئيس الأمريكي ليندون جونسون يشكل لجنة خاصة يرأسها
رئيس المحكمة العليا إيرل وارين وذلك من أجل التحقيق
في حادث اغتيال الرئيس جون كينيدي وذلك بعد أسبوع من الحادث.

1990 - مجلس الأمن يصدر قرارًا باستخدام القوة لتحرير الكويت
إذا لم ينسحب العراق منها قبل 15 يناير 1991.


مواليد

1797 - غايتانو دونيزيتي، موسيقي إيطالي.
1799 - أموس برنسون ألكوت، كاتب ومدرس أمريكي.
1803 - كريستيان دوبلر، عالم فيزياء نمساوي.
1832 - لويزا ماي ألكوت، روائية أمريكية.
1835 - تسي شي، إمبراطورة الصين.
1849 - جون أمبروز فلمنج، مهندس كهرباء وعالم فيزياء إنجليزي.
1856 - تيوبالت فون بتمان هولفيغ، مستشار ألمانيا.
1857 - ثيدور إيشيرش، طبيب ألماني.

1874 - أنطونيو إيغاس مونيز، طبيب برتغالي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1949.

1876 - نيللي تايلي روس، سياسية أمريكية.
1898 - كليف لويس، أديب أيرلندي.
1922 - عبد الحفيظ التطاوي، ممثل مصري.
1931 - يوري فوينوف، لاعب كرة قدم سوفيتي.
1932 - جاك شيراك، رئيس فرنسا.
1938 - موفق بهجت، مغني سوري.
1947 - بترا كيلي، ناشطة سياسية ألمانية.
1952 - جيف فاهاي، ممثل أمريكي.
1961 - توم سيزمور، ممثل أمريكي.
1964 - دون شيدل، ممثل أمريكي.
1965 - يوتاكا أوزاكي، مغني ياباني.
1969 - بن أروها، لاعب كرة قدم نيجيري.
توماس برولين، لاعب كرة قدم سويدي.
1973 - ريان جيغز، لاعب كرة قدم ويلزي.
1976 - آنا فاريس، ممثلة أمريكية.
1977 - شادي محمد، لاعب كرة قدم مصري.
1987 - ستيفن أوهالرون، لاعب كرة قدم أيرلندي.


وفيات

1072 - السلطان ألب أرسلان، سلطان سلجوقي.
1632 - فريدريش الخامس، ناخب بالاتينات.
1643 - كلاوديو مونتيفيردي، موسيقي إيطالي.
1694 - مارتشيلو مالبيكي، طبيب إيطالي.

1780 - ماريا تيريزا، ملكة المجر وبوهيميا
وإمبراطورة الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة.

1924 - جاكومو بوتشيني، ملحن أوبرا إيطالي.
1939 - فيليب شايدمان، مستشار ألمانيا.
1972 - كارل ستالينغ، موسيقي أمريكي.
1986 - كاري غرانت، ممثل أمريكي.
2001 - جورج هاريسون، مغني بريطاني وأحد أعضاء فرقة البيتلز
2009 - الأميرة فريال، ابنه فاروق الأول ملك مصر.


أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم العالمي للتضامن مع الشعب الفلسطيني.
يوم تحرير ألبانيا.

----------


## اليمامة

*30نوفمبر
*

أحداث
1853 - وقوع معركة سينوب البحرية بين الإمبراطورية الروسية
والدولة العثمانية، والتي إنتهت بتحطيم الأسطول العثماني.

1854 - حاكم مصرمحمد سعيد باشا يمنح
الفرنسي فرديناند دي لسبس امتياز حفر قناة السويس.

1919 - المرأةالفرنسية تحصل على حق المشاركة
في الانتخابات التشريعية.

1939 – الاتحاد السوفيتي يغزو فنلندا التي أعلنت حيادها
في النزاعات العالمية خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية،
وهو ما عرف باسم حرب الشتاء.

1962 - انتخاب الديبلوماسي البورمييو ثانت أمينًا عامًا للأمم المتحدة.

1965 - أمير الكويت الشيخ صباح السالم الصباح يعين
الشيخ جابر الأحمد الصباح رئيسًا لمجلس الوزراء.

1967 - استقلال اليمن الجنوبي برئاسة قحطان محمد الشعبي.

1970 - الأمم المتحدة تصدر القرار رقم 649 والذي
نص على حق الشعب الفلسطيني في تقرير مصيره.

إطلاق اسم جمهورية اليمن الديمقراطية الشعبية على اليمن الجنوبي.

1971 - القوات الإيرانية تسيطر على جزر طنب الكبرى
وطنب الصغرىوأبو موسى في الخليج العربي وتدعي ملكيتها.

1973 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة تقر الاتفاقية الدولية
لقمع جريمة الفصل العنصري والمعاقبة على هذه الجريمة.

1999 - نواب مجلس الأمة الكويتي يصوتون ضد منح المرأة
حق التصويت في الانتخابات.

2004 - وزير الأمن الوطني الأمريكيتوم ريدج يستقيل
من منصبه احتجاجًا على سياسات الرئيس جورج دبليو بوش.


مواليد

1466 - أندريا دوريا، سياسي وبحار إيطالي.
1498 - أندريس دي أوردانيتا، مستكشف إسباني.
1508 - أندريا بالاديو، مهندس معماريإيطالي.
1667 - جوناثان سويفت، أديب وسياسي أيرلندي.

1817 - تيودور مومسن، مؤرخ وكاتب ألماني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1902.

1835 - مارك توين، روائي أمريكي.

1869 - غوستاف دالين، عالم فيزياءسويدي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1912.

1874 - ونستون تشرشل، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1953.

1889 - إدغار أدريان، طبيب بريطاني حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1932.

1906 - رياض السنباطي، ملحن مصري.

1915 - هنري تاوب، عالم كيمياءأمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1983.

1924 - شيرلي تشيشولم، سياسية أمريكية.
1937 - ريدلي سكوت، مخرج بريطاني.
1947 - سيرجيو باديّا، شاعر من تشيلي.
1960 - هيام عباس، ممثلة ومخرجة وكاتبة من عرب 48.
غاري لينيكر، لاعب كرة قدمإنجليزي.
1965 - بن ستيلر، ممثل أمريكي.
ألدايير، لاعب كرة قدمبرازيلي.
1969 - أيمي رايان، ممثلة أمريكية.
1972 - سلمى سالم، ممثلة عراقية تعيش في الكويت.
1977 - إيفان غيريرو، لاعب كرة قدمهندوراسي.
1978 - غايل غارسيا برنال، ممثل مكسيكي.
1980 - جيمي أشدون، لاعب كرة قدمإنجليزي.
1981 - يعقوب الأنصاري، لاعب كرة قدمكويتي.
1982 - إليشا كثبيرت، ممثلة كندية.
1983 - أدريان كريستيا، لاعب كرة قدمروماني.
1984 - نايجل دي يونغ، لاعب كرة قدمهولندي.
ألان هاتون، لاعب كرة قدمإسكتلندي.


وفيات

1900 - أوسكار وايلد، كاتب أيرلندي.
1949 - بشارة واكيم، ممثل مصري.
1965 - كامل الشناوي، شاعر وصحافي مصري.
1978 - حسن جوهر حيات، نائب في مجلس الأمة الكويتي.
1988 - عبد الباسط عبد الصمد، قارئ قرآنمصري.
1989 - أحمدو أهيجو، رئيس الكاميرون.


أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم العالمي لوقف عقوبة الإعدام.
عيد الاستقلال في بربادوس.
يوم القديس أندراوس في إسكتلندا.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*1 ديسمبـــر*

أحداث
1294 - العادل زين الدين كتبغا المنصوري
يتولى الحكم ليصبح عاشر سلطان للدولة المملوكية.

1534 - السلطان سليمان القانوني يضم مدينة بغداد
إلى الدولة العثمانية بعد أن كانت تحت سيطرة الدولة الصفوية.

1640 - الملك جون الرابع ملك البرتغال يتمكن من تخليص بلاده
من سيطرة إسبانيا وذلك بعد ستين عامًا من هذه السيطرة.

1882 - تعيين شمس الدين الإنبابي شيخًا للجامع الأزهر.

1889 - صدور العدد الأول من جريدة المؤيد والتي أسسها
مصطفى كامل ورأس تحريرها علي يوسف.

1942 - إمبراطور اليابان هيروهيتو يوقع على قرار إعلان الحرب
على الولايات المتحدة، وإنضمام اليابان إلى دول المحور
في الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1948 - ملوك ورؤساء الدول العربية يتفقون على تنصيب الملك
عبد الله الأول ملك المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية ملكًا على
الضفة الغربية والقدس.

1981 - الإعلان رسميًا عن اكتشاف فيروس الإيدز.

1988 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة تقرر الانتقال إلى جنيف
للإستماع لخطاب رئيس منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية ياسر عرفات
بعد أن رفضت الولايات المتحدة إعطاءه تأشيرة دخول.

انتخاب بينظير بوتو ابنه الرئيس الراحل
ذو الفقار علي بوتو رئيسة لوزراء باكستان.

2004 - 6 من زعماء القبائل في جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطية
يشهرون إسلامهم بالعاصمة الليبية طرابلس وذلك أثناء
المؤتمر العام السابع للدعوة الإسلامية.

2006 - المعارضة اللبنانية تنظم مظاهرة للمطالبة
بتشكيل حكومة وحدة وطنية.

2008 - الرئيس الأمريكي المنتخب باراك أوباما يعلن اختياره
لمنافسته بالانتخابات التمهيدية للحزب الديمقراطي
للحصول على ترشيح الحزب للانتخابات الرئاسية
هيلاري كلينتون لمنصب وزير الخارجية، لتكون بذلك كلينتون
ثالث امرأه تتولى هذا المنصب بعد مادلين أولبرايت وكوندوليزا رايس.


مواليد

1081 - الملك لويس السادس، ملك فرنسا.
1766 - نيكولاي ميخائيلوفتش كرامزين، روائي ومؤرخ روسي.
1792 - نيكولاي لوباتشيفسكي، عالم رياضيات روسي.
1863 - قاسم أمين، كاتب مصري.
1908 - الدكتور محمد مرسي أحمد، عالم رياضيات وفيزياء مصري.
1935 - وودي آلن، ممثل ومخرج أمريكي.
1937 - ممدوح الليثي، كاتب سيناريو ومنتج مصري.
1941 - سعد الله ونوس، كاتب مسرحي سوري.
1944 - دانيال بناك، كاتب فرنسي.
1949 - سبيستيان بينيرا، رئيس تشيلي.
1961 - جيرمي نورثام، ممثل إنجليزي.
1971 - خالد أمين، ممثل كويتي.
إيميلي مورتيمير، ممثلة إنجليزية.
1974 - كوستينها، لاعب كرة قدم برتغالي.
1983 - فهد الفهد، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.
إيمان رجائي، ممثلة مصرية.
1988 - رامز أمير، ممثل مصري.


وفيات

1521 - البابا لاون العاشر، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1825 - ألكسندر الأول، قيصر الإمبراطورية الروسية.
1865 - أبراهام إيمانويل فروليش، كاتب سويسري.
1962 - فاخر فاخر، ممثل مصري.
1973 - دافيد بن غوريون، أول رئيس وزراء لدولة إسرائيل.
1989 - حسن فتحي، مهندس معماري مصري.

1991 - جورج ستيجلر، اقتصادي أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1982.

1994 - سامية جمال، راقصة شرقية وممثلة مصرية.

1998 - عائشة عبد الرحمن، كاتبة ومفكرة مصرية ا
شتهرت باسم بنت الشاطئ.

2007 - راسم الجميلي، مخرج وممثل عراقي.


أعياد ومناسبات

يوم الإيدز العالمي.
اليوم الوطني في رومانيا.

----------


## اليمامة

*2 ديسمبر*

احداث

* 1595 - سقوط قلعة إستركون بيد الألمان بعد أن كانت تحت سيطرة العثمانيين لمدة 52 عام.

* 1922 - التوقيع على معاهدة العقير بين سلطنة نجد والمملكة العراقية والكويت والتي تم بموجبها ترسيم حدود سلطنة نجد الشمالية مع الكويت والمملكة العراقية.

* 1925 - o بينيتو موسوليني بتبني الفاشية في إيطاليا لتحل محل الديمقراطية. o مصر تتنازل عن واحة الجغبوب لليبيا ، مقابل ليبيا تتنازل عن السلوم لمصر.

* 1942 - تشغيل أول مفاعل نووي في العالم بمدينة شيكاغو الأمريكية بإشراف العالم الإيطالي إنريكو فيرمي.

* 1943 - انتهاء أعمال مؤتمر طهران بين الرئيس الأمريكي فرانكلين روزفلت والرئيس السوفيتي جوزيف ستالين ورئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة ونستون تشرشل.

* 1947 - وقوع معارك بين العرب واليهود في القدس عقب صدور قرار تقسيم فلسطين.


* 1950 - الجمعية التأسيسية في ليبيا تنتخب الأمير إدريس السنوسي ملكًا على ليبيا.


* 1956 - فيدل كاسترو يصل إلى كوبا على متن قارب بعد حوالي عام قضاه في المنفى بين المكسيك والولايات المتحدة.

* 1957 - o الرئيس الأمريكي دوايت أيزنهاور يعلن عن مشروعه لمقاومة الشيوعية في الشرق الأوسط والذي عرف باسم مشروع أيزنهاور. o بدأ العمل في أول محطة نووية لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية في الولايات المتحدة.

* 1962 - البابا بولس السادس يصدر صك حرمان ضد الرئيس الكوبي فيدل كاسترو وذلك تحت ضغط من الولايات المتحدة.

* 1971 - إعلان اتحاد إمارات أبوظبي ودبي والشارقة وعجمان وأم القيوين والفجيرة تحت اسم دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة، واختيار حاكم إمارة أبوظبي الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان رئيسًا لها. * 1979 - حرق مقر السفارة الأمريكية في العاصمة الليبية طرابلس من قبل حوالي 2000 متظاهر ليبي.

* 1990 - القوات المتمردة في تشاد بزعامة إدريس ديبي تسيطر على العاصمة إنجامينا.

* 2010 - الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم - فيفا يعلن عن فوز روسيا بتنظيم بطولة كأس العالم 2018، وفوز قطر بتنظيم بطولة كأس العالم 2022.




مواليد

* 1885 - جورج مينوت، طبيب أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب لعام 1934.

* 1907 - نقولا زيادة، مؤرخ لبناني من أصل فلسطيني.

* 1928 - عبد الله فرغلي، ممثل مصري.

* 1930 - غاري بيكر، اقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1992.

* 1942 - أنتونين بانينكا، لاعب كرة قدم تشيكوسلوفاكي.

* 1944 - إبراهيم روجوفا، رئيس كوسوفو. * 1945 - ليزا كروزار، ممثلة ألمانية.

* 1949 - شويتشي إيكدا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.

* 1968 - o لوسي لو، ممثلة أمريكية. o رينا سوفر، ممثلة أمريكية.

* 1972 - جيهان نصر، ممثلة مصرية.

* 1973 - مونيكا سيليش، لاعبة كرة مضرب أمريكية من أصل يوغسلافي.

* 1974 - نواف المرطة، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.

* 1977 - o سييابونغا نومفيتي، لاعب كرة قدم جنوب أفريقي. o مانيا نبواني، ممثلة سورية.

* 1978 - نيللي فرتادو، مغنية كندية.

* 1981 - o بريتني سبيرز، مغنية أمريكية. o دانييل برانيتش، لاعب كرة قدم كرواتي.



وفيات

* 1429 - ابن الجزري، أحد أعلام القراءات.

* 1469 - بييرو الأول دي ميديشي، حاكم فلورنسا.

* 1814 - ماركيز دي ساد، كاتب فرنسي.

* 1944 - فيليبو توماسو مارينيتي، شاعر إيطالي.

* 1987 - لويس لولوار، عالم كيمياء حيوية أرجنتيني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1970.

* 1992 - نور الدين الأتاسي، رئيس سوريا.

* 2008 - ليلى كرم، ممثلة لبنانية.

* 2009 - إيريك وولفسن، مغني إسكتلندي.




أعياد ومناسبات

* اليوم الدولي لإلغاء الرق.

* اليوم الوطني في الإمارات العربية المتحدة.

* اليوم الوطني في لاوس.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*3 ديسمبر*

احداث

1101 - أبو علي المنصور يتولى الخلافة ويتخذ لقب الآمر بأحكام الله،
ليكون بذلك الخليفة الفاطمي العاشر.1586 - البحار والمستكشف
الإنجليزي السير توماس هيريوت يكتشف نبات البطاطس
في كولومبيا بأمريكا الجنوبية.

1621 - عالم الفلكالإيطالي جاليليو جاليلي يخترع التلسكوب الخاص به.

1882 - بدء محاكمة زعماء الثورة العرابية في مصر.

1922 - بدء عروض فيلم قصة البحر في إحدى قاعات العرض السينمائي
في نيويورك، وهو أول فيلم سينمائي بالألوان.

1956 - إتمام انسحاب القوات الفرنسية والبريطانية من مصر
وذلك بعد فشل ما عرف باسم العدوان الثلاثيإسرائيل.

- إندونيسيا تؤمم المصالح الهولندية في أراضيها.

1973 - الأمم المتحدة تصدر قرارات لمعاقبة مجرمي الحرب
ومرتكبي الجرائم ضد الإنسانية.

1984 - انفجار بمصنع شركة يونيون كاربايد الكيميائي
في مدينة بوبالالهندية يودي بحياة 3800 شخص
وتضرر ما بين 150000 إلى 600000 نسمة، واشتهرت
الحادثة باسم كارثة بوبال وهي من أسوأ الكوارث الصناعية
في التاريخ من حيث عدد المتضررين.

1987 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة توافق بأغلبية 129 صوتًا
على عقد مؤتمر دولي للسلام في الشرق الأوسط.

1990 - العاصمة الصوماليةمقديشيو تسقط في يد المتمردين
ضد حكم الرئيس محمد سياد بري.

1992 - مجلس الأمن الدولي يوافق على التدخل العسكري
في الصومال بقيادة الولايات المتحدة وذلك لوقف الحرب الأهلية
هناك بعد انهيار حكومة الرئيس محمد سياد بري.



مواليد

1368 - الملك شارل السادس، ملك فرنسا.

1800 - فرانتس بريشيرن، شاعر سلوفيني.
1857 - جوزيف كونراد، أديب وروائي بولندي.

1886 - كارل مان سيغباهن، عالم فيزياء سويدي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1924

.1887 - الأمير هيغاشيكوني ناروهيكو، رئيس وزراء اليابان.

1899 - هاياتو إيكيدا، رئيس وزراء اليابان.

1900 - ريشارد كون، عالم كيمياء حيوية نمساوي / ألماني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1938

.1911 - نينو روتا، ملحن إيطالي.1918 - مديحة يسري، ممثلة مصرية.

1925 - كيم داي جونج، رئيس كوريا الجنوبية
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 2000

.1933 - بول كروتزن، عالم كيمياء هولندي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1995

.1960 - جوليان مور، ممثلة أمريكية.داريل هانا، ممثلة أمريكية.
1966 - فليمينغ بوفلسن، لاعب كرة قدم دنماركي.

1968 - برندان فريزر، ممثل كندي.1970 - كريستيان كاريمبو،
لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.

1973 - هولي ماري كومز، ممثلة أمريكية.
1978 - ديما بياعة، ممثلة سورية.

1981 - يوانيس أماناتيديس، لاعب كرة قدم يوناني.
دافيد فيا، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.
1982 - مايكل إيسيان، لاعب كرة قدمغاني.

وفيات

1048 - أبو الريحان البيروني، عالم رياضيات وفيزياء والفلك.
1552 - القديس فرنسيس كسفاريوس، مبشر مسيحي.
1894 - روبرت لويس ستيفنسون، روائي إسكتلندي
.1966 - عبد الرحمن الرافعي، مؤرخ مصري.
1992 - صلاح قابيل، ممثل مصري.
1999 - محمد السريع، ممثل كويتي.
2009 - جاسم الصالح، ممثل كويتي.



أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم العالمي لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة.
اليوم العالمي للغات الباسكية.

----------


## اليمامة

*4 ديسمبـــر*




أحداث

1110 - الحملة الصليبية الأولى تحتل مدينة صيدا.

1858 - الإنجليز يخلعون بابر شاه الثاني آخر حكام
بني تيمور في الهند عن عرشه وينفونه خارج الهند.

1918 - الرئيس الأمريكي وودرو ويلسون يبحر إلى أوروبا
لبدء محادثات السلام في مدينة فرساي بشأن الحرب العالمية الأولى.

1952 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة تنظر في علاقة تونس بفرنسا.

1954 - محكمة الثورة بمصر تحكم على ستة من قيادات
الإخوان المسلمون بالإعدام، وعلى سبعة آخرين بالسجن المؤبد
وذلك بتهمه محاولة اغتيال الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر
فيما عرف باسم حادثة المنشية.

1982 - جمهورية الصين الشعبية تتبنى دستورها الجديد.
1983 - الولايات المتحدة تقصف المواقع السورية في لبنان.

1985 - استقالة مستشار الأمن القومي الأمريكي روبرت ماكفرلين
وذلك في أعقاب خطف المقاتلات الأمريكية لطائرة ركاب مصرية
كانت تقل فلسطينيين في طريقهم إلى تونس.

1990 -الاتحاد السوفيتي يسمح بالملكية الخاصة لأول مرة.

زعيم المتمردين في تشاد إدريس ديبي يعلن نفسه رئيسًا
مؤقتًا بعد إقالة الرئيس حسين حبري.

1991 - تحرير آخر رهينة أمريكي في لبنان تيري أندرسون
بعد ست سنوات ونصف من خطفه بواسطة حزب الله اللبناني.




مواليد

1795 - توماس كارليل، كاتب ومؤخ إسكتلندي.
1889 - عبد الحميد بن باديس، مؤسس جمعية العلماء المسلمين الجزائريين.
1892 - فرانسيسكو فرانكو، ديكتاتور إسبانيا.
1949 - جيف بريدجز، ممثل أمريكي.
1953 - جين ماري بفاف، حارس مرمى كرة قدم بلجيكي.
1959 - باول مكغراث، لاعب كرة قدم أيرلندي.
1961 - خالد سامي، ممثل سعودي.
1967 - غويليرمو أمور، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.
1981 - عبد الرحمن الموسى، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.


وفيات

749 - يوحنا الدمشقي، قديس.
1123 - عمر الخيام، فيلسوف وعالم فلك ورياضيات فارسي.
1642 - الكاردينال ريشيليو، رجل دين وسياسة فرنسي.
1679 - توماس هوبز، فيلسوف إنجليزي.
1798 - لويجي جالفاني، طبيب وعالم تشريح إيطالي.
1828 - روبرت جنكنسون، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1935 - شارل ريشه، عالم فيزيولوجيا فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1913.
1945 - توماس مورغان، طبيب أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1933.
1993 - فرانك زابا، مغني أمريكي.
2005 - ألفريد فرج، كاتب مسرحي مصري.
2006 - صفي الرحمن المباركفوري، أحد علماء الحديث في الهند.


أعياد ومناسبات

ذكرى القديس يوحنا الدمشقي.
يوم التعدين في بولندا.
يوم البحرية في الهند.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*5 ديسمبر*
أحداث

    * 1242 - أبو أحمد عبد الله المستعصم بالله يتولى الخلافة في الدولة العباسية.
    * 1936 - جمهوريات أرمينيا السوفييتية الإشتراكية وأذربيجان الإشتراكية وجورجيا السوفييتية الإشتراكيةوقرغيزستان يصبحون جزءً من الاتحاد السوفيتي.
    * 1952 - اغتيال مؤسس الاتحاد العام التونسي للشغل فرحات حشاد على يد عصابة اليد الحمراء.
    * 1957 - الرئيس الإندونيسي أحمد سوكارنو يطالب بخروج جميع الهولنديين من بلاده.
    * 1962 - الولايات المتحدة والاتحاد السوفيتي تتفقان على استخدام الفضاء الخارجي للأغراض السلمية.
    * 1967 - وقوع مذبحة داك سون في فيتنام.
    * 1977 - سوريا وليبيا والعراق والجزائر ومنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية يقررون قطع العلاقات مع مصر.
    * 1978 - الاتحاد السوفيتي وأفغانستان يوقعان اتفاقية تعاون وصداقة، وهو الاتفاق الذي مهد للسوفييت غزو أفغانستان.
    * 1984 - إرهابيون يختطفون طائرة بوينغ 747 تابعة للخطوط الجوية الكويتية ويتوجهون بها إلى إيران.
    * 1989 - العراق يطلق صاروخ العابد من قاعدة الأنبار الجوية ويتكون من ثلاث طبقات، وهو أول صاروخ فضائي عربي بمدى 2000 كيلومتر.
    * 1996 - الرئيس الأمريكي بيل كلينتون يسمي مندوب الولايات المتحدة الدائم في الأمم المتحدة مادلين أولبرايتلتكون وزيرة للخارجية، لتصبح أول امرأة تتولى هذا المنصب في الولايات المتحدة.
    * 2005 - زلزال عنيف يضرب بحيره تنجانيقا في أفريقيا ويسبب خسائر كبيرة في جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطية.


مواليد

    * 1443 - البابا يوليوس الثاني، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
    * 1782 - مارتن فان بيورين، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثامن.
    * 1863 - بول باينلوف، رئيس وزراء فرنسا.
    * 1896 - كارل كوري، طبيب أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1947.
    * 1901 -والت ديزني، منتج ومدير رسوم متحركة الأمريكي ومؤسس شركة والت ديزني.
    * فيرنر هايزنبيرغ، عالم فيزياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1932.
    * 1903 - سيسل باول، عالم فيزياء بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1950.
    * 1927 - بوميبول أدولياديج، ملك تايلاند.
    * 1931 - لاديسلاف نوفاك، لاعب كرة قدم تشيكوسلوفاكي.
    * 1932 - شيلدون جلاشو، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1979.
    * 1937 - سهير الباروني، ممثلة مصرية.
    * 1956 - كلاوس ألوفس، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم ألماني.
    * 1976 - إيمي أكر، ممثلة أمريكية.
    * 1978 - مارسيلو زالايتا، لاعب كرة قدم أورغواني.
    * 1979 -ماتيو فيراري، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.
    * *** ستال، ممثل أمريكي.
    * 1981 - جمال حمزة، لاعب كرة قدم مصري.
    * 1990 - عبد الرحمن الخليفي، مخرج سينمائي كويتي.


وفيات

    * 1242 - المستنصر بالله، الخليفة السادس والثلاثين في سلسلة خلفاء الدولة العباسية.
    * 1560 - الملك فرانسوا الثاني، ملك فرنسا.
    * 1791 - فولفغانغ أماديوس موتسارت، موسيقي نمساوي.
    * 1870 - ألكسندر دوما، روائي فرنسي.
    * 1891 - الإمبراطور بيدرو الثاني، إمبراطور البرازيل.
    * 1925 - فواديسواف ريمونت، أديب بولندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1924.
    * 1952 - فرحات حشاد، مؤسس الاتحاد العام التونسي للشغل.
    * 1965 - جوزف إيرلنغر، عالم فيزيولوجيا أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1944.
    * 1966 - طه القلعة لي، أديب وعالِم وفقيه عراقي.
    * 2008 - البطريرك أليكسي الثاني، بطريرك موسكو وسائر روسيا ورأس الكنيسة الروسية الأرثوذكسية.


أعياد ومناسبات

    * اليوم العالمي للمتطوعين من أجل التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية.
    * اليوم الوطني في تايلاند.
    * يوم مثلث برمودا.

__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*6 ديسمبر*


احداث

1240 - المغول يتمكنون من السيطرة على كييف.
1877 - صدور العدد الأول من صحيفة واشنطن بوست الأمريكية.

1884 - الإمام محمد عبده يصل إلى تونس ويلتقي بعلماء
جامع الزيتونة في رحلة استغرقت أربعين يومًا.

1917 - إعلان استقلال فنلندا عن روسيا بعد الثورة البلشفية سنة 1917.

1941 - جوزيف ستالين يبدأ هجومه المضاد
ضد أدولف هتلر في الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1956 - القوات الجنوب أفريقية تعتقل نيلسون مانديلا و156
من رفاقه بسبب نشاطاتهم السياسية المناهضة
لنظام الفصل العنصري في جنوب أفريقيا.

1971 -الإمارات العربية المتحدة تنظم إلى جامعة الدول العربية.

باكستان تقطع علاقاتها الدبلوماسية مع الهند
بسبب اعترافها باستقلال بنغلاديش.

1980 - افتتاح أول أكاديمية للطب العسكري
في الشرق الأوسط وذلك في القاهرة.

1987 - الإعلان الرسمي عن تأسيس حركة المقاومة الإسلامية
- حماس كمنظمة وطنية جهادية تهدف إلى استرداد فلسطين الوطن
التاريخي القومي للفلسطينين وعاصمته القدس، أسس الحركة أحمد ياسين.


1990 - الإعلان عن تأسيس حركة مجتمع السلم -
حمس في الجزائر بزعامة محفوظ نحناح.

1992 - صدام بين المتطرفين الهندوس والمسلمين
في أيوديا بولاية أتر برديش الهندية بعدما حاول الهندوس
هدم مسجد بابري لإقامة ضريح إلإله الهندوسي راما.

2004 - اقتحام القنصلية الأمريكية في جدة بالمملكة العربية السعودية.

2005 - تحطم طائرة عسكرية إيرانية من نوع c-130
فوق طهران، وأدى الحادث إلى مقتل 94 شخصًا.



مواليد

846 - الإمام الحسن العسكري، الإمام الحادي عشر للشيعة الاثنا عشرية.
1285 - الملك فرناندو الرابع، ملك مملكة قشتالة.
1421 - الملك هنري السادس، ملك إنجلترا.
1531 - فسبازيانو غونزاغا، راعي فنون إيطالي.
1778 - لويس جوزيف غي ـ لوساك، عالم كيمياء وفيزياء فرنسي.

1898 - غونار ميردل، اقتصادي سويدي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1974.

1904 - إيف كوري، كاتبة فرنسية.
1915 - عبد الغني النجدي، ممثل مصري.
1917 - كمال جنبلاط، مفكر وزعيم سياسي لبناني.

1920 - جورج بورتر، عالم كيمياء بريطاني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1967.

1931 - زكي موران، مغني تركي.
1933 - ييري تيتشي، لاعب كرة قدم تشيكي.
1939 - عبد الحسين عبد الرضا، ممثل كويتي.
1942 - بيتر هاندكه، كاتب نمساوي.
1955 - توني وودكوك، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1962 - جنين تيرنر، ممثلة أمريكية.
1964 - شريهان، ممثلة مصرية.
1979 - تيم كاهيل، لاعب كرة قدم أسترالي.

وفيات

1889 - جيفيرسون ديفيس، الرئيس الوحيد للولايات الكونفدرالية الأمريكية.
1892 - إيرنست فيرنر فون سيمنز، مخترع ألماني.
1990 - تنكو عبد الرحمن، رئيس وزراء ماليزيا.

1991 - ريتشارد ستون، اقتصادي بريطاني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1984.

1996 - عبد الحميد كشك، عالم وداعية إسلامي.
2004 - رايموند غويثالس، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم بلجيكي.

أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم الدولي لاستذكار أعمال العنف ضد النساء في كندا.
عيد الاستقلال في فنلندا.
يوم الدستور في إسبانيا.
يوم الأخت الكبرى في اليابان.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*7 ديسمبر*



أحداث

637 - فتح جلولاء آخر معاقل الفرس إثر معركة كبيرة بينهم
وبين المسلمين بقيادة هاشم بن عتبة.

1830 - الحاكم العام الفرنسي في الجزائر دوبومون
يصدر قانون يقضي فيه بحق التصرف بالأملاك الدينية.

1877 - توماس إديسون يخترع الفونوغراف،
وهي آلة قادرة على تسجيل وإعادة بث الأصوات المسجلة.

1912 - اكتشاف تمثال الملكة الفرعونية نفرتيتي
زوجة الفرعون إخناتون في منطقة تل العمارنة بالمنيا في جنوب مصر.

1919 - وصول "لجنة ملنر" إلى مصر والتي تهدف إلى
التحقيق بأسباب إندلاع الثورةثورة 1919.

1934 - الكويت تتعرض لهطول أمطار غزيرة أدت إلى تهدم عدد كبير
من المنازل وتضرر 18000 نسمة، وعرفت هذه السنة بسنة الهدامة.

1941 - قوات البحرية الإمبراطورية اليابانية تقوم بهجوم على القاعدة
العسكرية الأمريكية في بيرل هاربر في جزيرة أواهو في جزر هاواي،
وأدى الهجوم إلى تدمير كامل الأسطول الأمريكي.

1949 - رئيس حكومة جمهورية الصين شيانج كاي شيك
يعلن عن اختيار تايبيه في جزيرة تايوان عاصمة مؤقتة للبلاد
وذلك بعد فراره وحكومته من نانجينغ إلى تايوان.

1953 - صدور العدد الأول من جريدة الجمهورية المصرية.

1972 - تعرض إيميلدا ماركوس زوجة رئيس الفلبين
فرديناند ماركوس لعملية اغتيال

1976 - أمين عام الأمم المتحدة كورت فالدهايم يفوز بفترة ثانية
لتولي الأمانة العامة لهيئة الأمم المتحدة.

1988 - الزعيم الفلسطيني ياسر عرفات يعترف لأول مره
بحق إسرائيل في الوجود.

2004 - والتي عرفت باسم فاشله أسفرت عن أصابتها بطعنة في جسدها.

حامد قرضاي يؤدي اليمين الدستورية رئيسًا لأفغانستان
بعد فوزه في أول انتخابات رئاسية فيها.

تنظيم القاعدة يتبنى الهجوم على القنصلية الأمريكية في جدة.



مواليد

1545 - هنري ستيوارت، زوج ملكة إسكتلندا ماري ستيوارت.
1598 - جان لورينزو برنيني، فنان إيطالي.
1915 - إيلاي والاك، ممثل أمريكي.
1928 - نعوم تشومسكي، كاتب أمريكي.
1933 - كرم مطاوع، ممثل ومخرج مصري.
1943 - فرانتيسك فيسلي، لاعب كرة قدم تشيكوسلوفاكي.
1965 - جيفري رايت، ممثل أمريكي.
1966 - عبد الكريم جودة، دبلوماسي لبناني.
1967 - عبد العزيز الشايجي، مهندس وسياسي كويتي.
1971 - يوشيهيسا هيرانو، ملحن ياباني.
1976 - بسمة، ممثلة مصرية.
1979 - لامبوروس تشوتوس، لاعب كرة قدم يوناني.
1980 - جون تيري، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1983 - فايز بندر، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.
1984 - لوكا ريغوني، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.
1987 - آرون كارتر، مغني أمريكي.



وفيات

328 - امرؤ القيس، ملك الحيرة.

1906 - إيلي دوكميان، صحفي سويسري حاصل على
جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1902.

1947 - نيكولاس موراي باتلر، أكاديمي وسياسي
أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1931.

1993 - ولفجانج باول، عالم فيزياء ألماني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1989.




أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم العالمي للطيران المدني.
عيد الاستقلال في كوت ديفوار.
يوم الشموع في كولومبيا.
بداية داشوه في اليابان.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*8 ديسمبر*


أحداث

1714 - الدولة العثمانية تعلن الحرب على البندقية.

1932 - إمبراطور إثيوبيا منليك الثاني يقود قوات بلادة
إلى هزيمة القوات الإيطالية وطرد الحاكم الإيطالي منها.

1936 - أنستاسيو سوموزا الأب يتولى حكم نيكاراجوا.

1941 - الولايات المتحدة تدخل الحرب العالمية الثانية
إلى جانب قوات الحلفاء بعد الهجوم على بيرل هاربر.

1947 - اللجنة السياسية لجامعة الدول العربية تعقد اجتماعًا
حضره رؤساء حكومات الدول العربية وذلك لإحباط قرار
تقسيم فلسطين والحيلولة دون قيام دولة إسرائيل.

1949 - تأسيس وكالة الأمم المتحدة لإغاثة وتشغيل
اللاجئين الفلسطينيين - الأونروا.

1952 - الاضطرابات تعم الدار البيضاء بسبب مقتل مؤسس
الاتحاد العام التونسي للشغل فرحات حشاد.

1958 - صدور العدد الأول من مجلة العربي في الكويت
والتي يرأس تحريرها الدكتور أحمد زكي.

1966 - الولايات المتحدة والاتحاد السوفيتي توقعان
معاهدة لحضر التجارب الأسلحة النووية في الفضاء الخارجي.

1969 - سوريا تصادر ممتلكات شركة نفط العراق.

1972 - تفجير قنبلة في منزل المناضل الفلسطيني
محمود الهمشري بواسطة الموساد وذلك بأوامر مباشرة من جولدا مائير.

1980 - اغتيال المغني الإنجليزي جون لينون في نيويورك
على يد شخص مختل عقليًا يدعى مارك شابمان.


1987 -إندلاع الانتفاضة الفلسطينية الأولى.

الرئيسان الأميركي رونالد ريغان والسوفيتي ميخائيل غورباتشوف
يوقعان في واشنطن اتفاقية إزالة الصواريخ المتوسطة
المدى المركزة في أوروبا.

1991 – تأسيس اتحاد الدول المستقلة والتي جمعت الدول
الخمسة عشر المستقلة عن الاتحاد السوفيتي.

1998 - دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي تعقد قمتها السنوية في أبوظبي.

2007 - مقتل المخرج العراقي عدنان إبراهيم
بعد طعنه في رقبته أمام مكتبه في العاصمة السورية دمشق.

2009 - مجلس الأمة الكويتي يناقش الاستجواب المقدم من النائب
فيصل المسلم ناصر المحمد الأحمد الصباح،
وهي المرة الأولى في الكويت يستجوب بها رئيس الحكومة،
وقد انتهى الاستجواب بتقديم طلب من 10 نواب
بعدم التعاون مع رئيس الحكومة.

بحق رئيس مجلس الوزراء الشيخ



مواليد

1542 - الملكة ماري ستيوارت، ملكة إسكتلندا.

1708 - الإمبراطور فرانسيس الأول، إمبراطور
الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة.

1730 - يان إينخنهاوسز، عالم هولندي في علم النبات.

1832 - بيورنستيرن بيورنسون، كاتب نرويجي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1903.

1936 - ديفيد كارادين، ممثل أمريكي.
1938 - غسان مطر، ممثل فلسطيني.
1941 - جيوف هورست، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1945 - إيمان سركسيان، ممثلة لبنانية.

1947 - توماس تشيك، عالم كيمياء أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1989.

1952 - عباس النوري، ممثل سوري.
1953 - كيم باسينجر، ممثلة أمريكية.
1963 - براين مككلير، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إسكتلندي.
1964 - تيري هاتشر، ممثلة أمريكية.
1967 - كوتونو ميتسويشي، ممثلة أداء صوتي يابانية.
1976 - دومينيك موناغان، ممثل إنجليزي.


1978 - إيان سومرهالدر، ممثل أمريكي.
جون أوستر، لاعب كرة قدم ويلزي.
1979 - كريستيان ويلهامسون، لاعب كرة قدم سويدي.
1981 - مي كساب، مغنية وممثلة مصرية.


1982 -خليل ألتينتوب، لاعب كرة قدم تركي.
حميد ألتينتوب، لاعب كرة قدم تركي.
1984 - كريغ هالفورد، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1993 - آناصوفيا روب، ممثلة أمريكية.



وفيات

940 - أبو العباس محمد الراضي بالله،
الخليفة العشرون من الخلفاء العباسيين.

1897 - الإمام المهدي العباسي، شيخ الجامع الأزهر.
1978 - جولدا مائير، رئيسة وزراء إسرائيل.
1980 - جون لينون، مغني إنجليزي.
2007 - عدنان إبراهيم، مخرج عراقي.



أعياد ومناسبات

يوم الدستور في رومانيا.
يوم بودهي في البوذية.
عيد الأم في بنما.
عيد الأضواء في فرنسا.
عيد سيدة الحبل بلا دنس في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*9 ديسمبر*


أحداث

914 - ذكا الأعور يدخل مصر على رأس جيش العباسيين
مرسلًا من الخليفة أبو الفضل جعفر المقتدر بالله
وذلك لرد خطر الفاطميين عن مصر.

1917 - المملكة المتحدة تحتل القدس أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1947 - مجلس الأمن يصدر قرارًا بتدويل القدس.

1949 - صدور قرار من الأمم المتحدة رقم 303
بإعادة تأكيد وضع القدس تحت نظام دولي دائم.

1961 - انتهاء محاكمة النازي أدولف أيخمان في
إسرائيل وإدانته بارتكاب جرائم حرباليهود والإنسانية.

1967 - نيكولاي تشاوتشيسكو يصل إلى الحكم في رومانيا.

1982 - انفجار في مكتب تابع لشركة
الخطوط الجوية الكويتية في أثينا يؤدي إلى وقوع خسائر مادية.

1987 - بدء الإنتفاضة الفلسطينية الاولي .

اعضاء السوق الأوروبية يوقعون على معاهدة
ماسترخت للوحدة الاقتصادية والنقدية.

    * تونس تعيد علاقاتها مع مصر.

2009 - ملك الأردن عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين
يعين سمير زيد الرفاعي رئيسًا للوزراء خلفًا
لنادر الذهبي الذي قدم استقالته وحكومته.



مواليد

1608 - جون ميلتون، شاعر إنجليزي.
1842 - بيوتر كروبوتكين، عالم جغرافيا روسي.

1868 - فريتز هابر، عالم كيمياء ألماني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1918.

1901 - أودون فون هورفات، كاتب مجري.
1914 - زوزو ماضي، ممثلة مصرية.
1916 - كيرك دوغلاس، ممثل أمريكي.

1917 - جيمس رينوتر، عالم فيزياء أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1975.

1919 - ويليام ليبسكوم، عالم كيمياء أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1976.

1920 - كارلو أزيليو تشامبي، رئيس إيطاليا.

1926 - هنري كيندال، عالم فيزياء أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1990.

1934 - جودي دينش، ممثلة إنجليزية.

1946 - سونيا غاندي، سياسية هندية ورئيسة حزب
المؤتمر الوطني الهندي الحاكم وأرملة رئيس الوزراء الهندي راجيف غاندي.

1953 - جون مالكوفيتش، ممثل أمريكي.
1967 - جورجي بوبسكو، لاعب كرة قدم روماني.
1969 - بيسنتي ليزارازو، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.
1972 - ريكو ايلزورث، ممثلة أمريكية.

    * 1978 -غاستون غاوديو، لاعب كرة مضرب أرجنتيني.
    * جيسي متكالف، ممثل أمريكي.

    * 1981-أميرة محمد، ممثلة بحرينية.
    * ماردي فيش، لاعب كرة مضرب أمريكي.

1983 - داريوس دودكا، لاعب كرة قدم بولندي.


وفيات

1916 - ناتسومه صوسيكي، روائي ياباني.

1937 - غوستاف دالين، عالم فيزياء سويدي
حاص على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1912.

1946 - شكيب أرسلان، كاتب وأديب ومفكر لبناني.

    * 1971-رالف بنش، دبلوماسي أمريكي
    * حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1950.
    * ملا مرشد، معلم كويتي وصاحب مدرسة أهلية.

1976 - الأميرة فتحية، ابنه فؤاد الأول ملك مصر.
1992 - يحيى حقي، كاتب روائي مصري.
1996 - كرم مطاوع، ممثل ومخرج مصري.
2001 - محمد عبد العاطي، جندي مصري.
2006 - عطية صقر، فقيه مصري.


أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الاستقلال في تنزانيا.
عيد الجيش في بيرو.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*10 ديسمبر*




أحداث

1520 - مارتن لوثر يقوم بإحراق مرسوم كنسي
بطردة من الرحمة عقابًا له على معارضته
لسلطة الكنيسة، واعتبرت هذه الخطوه
بأنها خطوة خطيرة بمسيرة ابتعاده عن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية.

1901 - بدأ تسليم جوائل نوبل للمرة الأولى.
1902 - افتتاح الخزان التابع لسد أسوان في مصر.

1948 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة تصدر
الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان.

1949 - جيش التحرير الشعبي الصيني
يبدأ بمحاصرة مدينة تشنغدو في بر الصين الرئيسي
حيث يعقد الكوميانتغ مما إضطر الرئيس
الصيني شيانج كاي شيك وحكومته
إلى الإنسحاب إلى تايوان والتي وذلك أثناء الحرب الأهلية الصينية.

1953 - رئيس الوزراء البريطاني ونستون تشرشل
يستلم جائزة نوبل في الأدب.

1984 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة تقر اتفاقية مناهضة التعذيب.

1992 - منتخب قطر لكرة القدم يفوز ببطولى
كأس الخليج المقامة في دولة قطر.

1995 - انسحاب الجيش الإسرائيلي من نابلس
تنفيذًا لبنود اتفاقية أوسلو.

2006 - المعارضة اللبنانية تنظم اعتصام شعبي
ضد الحكومة يعتبر الأكبر في تاريخ لبنان بوسط
بيروت حيث قدرت الوكالات الرسمية عدد
المتظاهرين بأكثر من مليون شخص.

2009 - الحكومة اللبنانية برئاسة سعد الدين الحريري
تحصل على ثقة مجلس النواب بأغلبية 122 صوت
من أصل الحضور، بينما إمتنع نائب عن التصويت
وحجب نائب آخر الثقة عن الحكومة، وغاب عن جلسة الثقة أربعة نواب.




مواليد

1394 - الملك جيمس الأول، ملك إسكتلندا.
1815 - آدا لوفلايس، عالمة رياضيات إنجليزية.
1830 - إيميلي ديكنسون، شاعرة أمريكية.

1891 - نيلي زاكس، شاعرة ألمانية
حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1966.

1907 - لوسيان لوران، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.
1914 - دوروثي لامور، ممثلة أمريكية.
1941 - ساكاموتو كيو، مغني ياباني.
1957 - مايكل كلارك دنكان، ممثل أمريكي.
1967 - ماجد الكدواني، ممثل مصري.
1977 - إيمانويل الشريكي، ممثلة كندية.

    * 1980 - ليدلي كينغ، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
    * حليمة بولند، مذيعة كويتية.


    * 1981 - فابيو روتشيمباك، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.
    * مساري، مغنى كندي من أصل لبناني.

1984 - مهدي كريم، لاعب كرة قدم عراقي.
1986 - ماثيو باتيس، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1987 - فيصل دشتي، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.


وفيات

861 - أبو الفضل جعفر المتوكل على الله، عاشر الخلفاء العباسيين.
1198 - ابن رشد، فيلسوف أندلسي.
1865 - الملك ليوبولد الأول، ملك بلجيكا.
1867 - ساكاموتو ريوما، ثوري ياباني.
1896 - ألفرد نوبل، مهندس وعالم كيمياء سويدي وصاحب جائزة نوبل.
1936 - لويجي بيرانديلو، كاتب إيطالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1934.
2005 - ريتشارد بريور، ممثل أمريكي.
2006 - غريب محمود، ممثل مصري.


أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم العالمي لحقوق الإنسان.
عيد الدستور في تايلاند.
يوم تقديم جائزة نوبل للفائزين بها.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*11 ديسمبر*




أحداث

1936 - ملك المملكة المتحدة إدوارد الثامن يتنازل
عن العرش ليتزوج من الأمريكية واليس سمبسون.

1941 - ألمانيا وإيطاليا تعلنان الحرب على الولايات
المتحدة في الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1947 - إنشاء منظمة اليونسيف العالمية لرعاية الأطفال.
1948 -الحكومة الإسرائيلية تقرر اعتبار القدس عاصمة لإسرائيل.

صدور قرار من الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة تضمن إنشاء لجنة
التوفيق الدولية للفلسطينيين.

1957 - صدور قرار من الأمم المتحدة
ينص على حق الشعوب في تقرير مصيرها.

1960 - مظاهرات في الجزائر ضد الاحتلال الفرنسي.
1967 - جورج حبش يعلن تأسيس الجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين.
1972 - هبوط رواد المركبة أبولو 17 على سطح القمر.

1974 - لجنة تصفية الاستعمار في الأمم المتحدة
تحيل قضية الصحراء الغربية إلى محكمة العدل الدولية.

1981 -الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة تختار الدبلوماسي
البيروفي خافيير بيريز دي كويلارد أمينًا عامًا
للأمم المتحدة، على أن يتسلم مهامه في 1 يناير 1982.

الملاكم العالمي محمد علي كلاي يلعب أخر مبارياته
ثم يعتزل الملاكمة.

2003 - انفجار طرد بريدي مرسل لرئيس تحرير
جريدة السياسة الكويتية. أدى الإنفجار إلى إصابة
مدير مكتبه بجروح طفيفة.

2007 - تفجير سيارتين مفخختين في الجزائر،
الأولى قرب المحكمة الدستورية العليا والثانية
استهدفت مقر المفوضية العليا للاجئين التابعة
للأمم المتحدة في الجزائر العاصمة، وأدى الانفجاران
إلى مقتل ما لا يقل عن 62 شخص وجرح العشرات إضافة إلى أضرار مادية.





مواليد

1475 - البابا لاون العاشر، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1801 - كريستيان ديتريش جرابه، كاتب ألماني.

1803 -شهاب الدين محمود الألوسي،
مفسر ومحدث وفقيه وأديب وشاعر عراقي.

هيكتور بيرليوز، موسيقي فرنسي.
1810 - ألفرد دي موسيه، شاعر فرنسي.

1843 - روبرت كوخ، طبيب وعالم بكتيريا ألماني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1905.

1882 - ماكس بورن، عالم فيزياء ألماني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1954.

1908 - آمون غوث، ضابط نازي ومدير معتقل "بلاسوف" للإبادة الجماعية.

1911 - نجيب محفوظ، أديب وروائي مصري
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1988.

1918 - ألكسندر سولجنيتسين، أديب روسي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1970.

1953 - رندة الشهال، مخرجة لبنانية.
1972 - سامي الجابر، لاعب كرة قدم سعودي.
1981 -خافيير سافيولا، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.
محمد زيدان، لاعب كرة قدم مصري.
1986 - علي مقصيد، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.



وفيات

1938 - كريستيان لويس لانج، سياسي نرويجي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1921.

1968 - آرثر سولزبرجر، ناشر وصحفي أمريكي.
1977 - تقي الدين النبهاني، مؤسس حزب التحرير.

1978 - فنسانت دو فينيو، عالم كيمياء حيوية أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1955.

1983 - نيل ريتشي، عسكري بريطاني.



أعياد ومناسبات

ذكرى تأسيس منظمة اليونسيف.
عيد الجمهورية في بوركينا فاسو.
يوم رقصة التانجو في الأرجنتين.

----------


## اليمامة

*12 ديسمبر*


أحداث

975 - العزيز بالله يستلم الخلافة الفاطمية بعد وفاة المعز لدين الله.
1901 - غولييلمو ماركوني يجري أول بث للراديو عبر المحيط الأطلسي.
1924 - ملك العراق فيصل الأول يصادق على المعاهدة العراقية - البريطانية.

1925 - رضا بهلوي يطيح بحاكم أحمد مرزا القاجاري وينهي
حكم القاجاريون للإمبراطورية الفارسية وينصب نفسه شاهًا.

1946 - جامعة الدول العربية تصدر القرار 142 الرافض لقرار تقسيم فلسطين.

1963 - الإعلان عن استقلال كينيا.

1967 - جمهورية اليمن الديمقراطية الشعبية تصبح
عضوًا في جامعة الدول العربية.

1979 - جمهورية روديسيا تغير اسمها إلى زيمبابوي.

1983 - متطرفون يفجرون ستة عبوات ناسفة في الكويت
وفشل تفجير سابعة بعد إبطال مفعولها، وقد وقعت الإنفجارات
في السفارة الأمريكية والسفارة الفرنسية وفي مطار الكويت الدولي
وإنفجارين بالقرب من سكن فنيين أمريكيين في منطقة
البدع ومنطقة الشعيبة الصناعية، وإنفجار في مركز مراقبة
التحكم التابعة لوزارة الكهرباء والماء، وأدت الإنفجارات إلى مقتل أربعة
أشخاص وجرح 62 آخرين، وقد تبنت منظمة الجهاد الإسلامي
مسؤوليتها عن هذه الانفجارات.

1984 - معاوية ولد سيدي أحمد الطايع يقوم بانقلاب عسكري
في موريتانيا يطيح بالرئيس محمد خونه ولد هيداله ويتولى الحكم خلفًا له.

1990 - بدأ إرسال القناة الفضائية المصرية،
وهي أول قناة رسمية فضائية في مصر.

1996 - عدي نجل الرئيس العراقي صدام حسين
يتعرض لمحاولة اغتيال أدت إلى إصابته بجرح بليغ.

2005 -اغتيال الصحافي والنائب اللبناني جبران تويني في تفجير سيارته.

الحكومة اللبنانية تطلب من مجلس الأمن إنشاء محكمة
ذات طابع دولي لمحاكمة المشتبه بهم باغتيال الرئيس
رفيق الحريري على أن تشمل كل الجرائم منذ
محاولة اغتيال مروان حمادة.

2007 - اغتيال العميد ركن في الجيش اللبناني
فرانسوا الحاج بتفجير وقع في بعبدا.



مواليد

1821 - جوستاف فلوبير، كاتب فرنسي.
1863 - إدفارت مونك، رسام نرويجي.

1866 - ألفرد فيرنر، عالم كيمياء سويسري
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1913.

1914 - والتر برسي غاردنر، عسكري بريطاني
ووالد الأميرة منى الحسين.

1912 - صالح جودت، شاعر مصري.
1915 - فرانك سيناترا، مغني وممثل أمريكي.

1920 - فوزي عبد الحافظ، السكرتير الشخصي
للرئيس المصري أنور السادات.

1925 - أحمد شاملو، شاعر إيراني.
1948 - توم ويلكنسن، ممثل إنجليزي.
1949 - بيل ناي، ممثل إنجليزي.
1962 - ريوزو إيشينو، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1963 - أي أوريكاسا، ممثلة أداء صوتي يابانية.
1970 - جينيفر كونيلي، ممثلة أمريكية.
1971 - شكران مرتجى، ممثلة سورية.
1972 - مشاري البلام، ممثل كويتي.
1974 - نولبيرتو سولانو، لاعب كرة قدم بيروفي.
1975 -كريغ مور، لاعب كرة قدم أسترالي.
هوكو كواشيما، ممثلة أداء صوتي يابانية.
1978 - إنجي شرف، ممثلة مصرية.
1981 - ستيفن وارنوك، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1982 - دميتري تورسنوف، لاعب كرة مضرب روسي.
1984 - دانييل آغر، لاعب كرة قدم دانماركي.



وفيات

1574 - السلطان سليم الثاني، سلطان عثماني.
1904 - محمود سامي البارودي، شاعر وسياسي مصري.

1947 - هدى شعراوي، ناشطة من الناشطات المصريات
في مجالي الاستقلال الوطني والنشاط النسوي
في نهايات القرن التاسع عشر وحتى منتصف القرن العشرين.

2003 -فدوى طوقان، شاعرة وأديبة فلسطينية.
حيدر علييف، رئيس أذربيجان.
2005 - جبران تويني، صحافي وسياسي لبناني.
2007 - فرانسوا الحاج، عسكري لبناني.
2008 - تاسوس بابادوبولوس، رئيس قبرص.



أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم الوطني في كينيا.
يوم الدستور في روسيا.
يوم الكانجي في اليابان.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*13 ديسمبر*




أحداث

1920 - عصبة الأمم تعلن عن تأسيس المحكمة
الدائمة للعدل الدولي وذلك لتسوية النزاعات الدولية.

1949 - الكنيست يصوت لصالح نقل عاصمة إسرائيل إلى القدس.

1967 - ملك اليونان قسطنطين الثاني يحاول الإطاحة بالعسكر
الذين قادوا ما سمي بانقلاب الأمر الواقع وسيطروا
على الحكم في أبريل 1967 لكنه فشل وهرب إلى إيطاليا
مع أسرته وأدى ذلك إلى إلغاء الملكية في اليونان والتحول إلى الجمهورية.

1970 - الإعلان عن قيام الجمهورية في مالطة التي كانت قد حصلت
على استقلالها في عام 1964 كمملكة مستقلة
وصدر لها دستور جديد مع استمرار ملكة
المملكة المتحدة إليزابيث الثانية على عرش المملكة.

1988 - رئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية ياسر عرفات
يلقي خطابًا أمام الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة في جنيف
دعى فيه إلى صنع سلام الشجعان.

1990 - رئيس جنوب أفريقيا فريديريك ويليم دي كليرك
يلتقي مع رئيس المؤتمر الوطني الأفريقي نيلسون مانديلا.

1996 - انتخاب الدبلوماسي الغاني كوفي عنان أمينًا
عامًا للأمم المتحدة خلفًا لبطرس بطرس غالي.

2002 - الاتحاد الأوروبي يعلن موافقته على انضمام
قبرص والتشيك وإستونيا ولاتفيا ولتوانيا وهنغاريا ومالطة
وبولندا وسلوفاكيا وسلوفينيا وذلك ابتداء من 1 يناير 2004.


2003 - إلقاء القبض على الرئيس العراقي السابق صدام حسين.


مواليد

1533 - الملك إريك الرابع عشر، ملك السويد.
1553 - الملك هنري الرابع، ملك فرنسا.
1797 - هاينرش هاينه، شاعر ألماني.
1816 - إيرنست فيرنر فون سيمنز، مخترع ألماني.

1911 - ترجيف هافليمو، اقتصادي نرويجي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1989.

1919 - كاميليا، ممثلة مصرية.

1923 - فيليب أندرسون، عالم فيزياء أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1977.

1929 - كرستوفر بلومير، ممثل كندي.
1936 - آغا خان الرابع، إمام الشيعة الإسماعيلية.
1957 -ماجدة الرومي، مغنية لبنانية.
ستيف بوسيمي، ممثل أمريكي.
1967 - جيمي فوكس، ممثل ومغني أمريكي.
1969 - هيديو إيشيكاوا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1973 - إيمري عاشق، لاعب كرة قدم تركي.
1981 - إيمي لي، مغنية أمريكية.
1982 - نجية زينل، ممثلة بحرينية.
1989 - تايلور سويفت، مغنية أمريكية..


وفيات

1048 - أبو الريحان البيروني، عالم رياضيات مسلم.
1250 - فريدريك الثاني، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة.
1521 - الملك مانويل الأول، ملك البرتغال.
1754 - السلطان محمود الأول، سلطان عثماني.
1769 - كريستيان فورشتيغوت غيلرت، شاعر ألماني.
1863 - فريدريش هيبل، كاتب ألماني.

1930 - فريتز بريغل، عالم كيمياء نمساوي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1923.

1931 - جوستاف لوبون، طبيب فرنسي.

1935 - فيكتور غرينيار، عالم كيمياء فرنسي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1912.

1955 - أنطونيو إيغاس مونيز، طبيب برتغالي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1949.

1965 - أبو اسحق إبراهيم اطفيش، فقيه ومناضل وطني
ومن أعلام المذهب الإباضي بالجزائر.

1972 - راشد السيف، شاعر وتربوي كويتي.
1978 - عبده السروجي، ممثل ومغني مصري.
1983 - بهيجة حافظ، ممثلة مصرية.
1992 - ألكساندر ترينانيتش، لاعب كرة قدم يوغسلافي.

2009 - بول سامويلسون، اقتصادي أمريكي حائز على
جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1970.




أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الجمهورية في مالطة.
عيد القديسة لوسي.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*14 ديسمبر*


أحداث

1901 - العالم غولييلمو ماركوني يجري أول اتصال لاسلكي.

1911 - المستكشف النرويجي روال أمندسن
يصل مع أربعة من زملائه إلى نقطة القطب الجنوبي للمرة الأولى.

1939 – إقصاء الاتحاد السوفيتي من عصبة الأمم وذلك بعد مهاجمته لفنلندا.

1950 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة توافق على إنشاء مفوضية
الأمم المتحدة للاجئين والتي كان الهدف من إنشائها
توفير المساعدات الإنسانية وحماية اللاجئين
وحل مشكلاتهم في مختلف أنحاء العالم.

1988 - الولايات المتحدة توافق للمرة الأولى على إجراء
مباحثات مباشرة مع منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية
وذلك منذ اعتراف الأمم المتحدة بالمنظمة كممثل
شرعي للشعب الفلسطيني ومنحها عضوية الأمم المتحدة بصفة مراقب.

2003 - رئيس باكستان برفيز مشرف ينجو من محاولة
اغتيال هي الثالثه منذ توليه السلطة.

2004 - كوبا وفنزويلا تأسس التحالف من أجل الأمريكتين.

2008 - الرئيس الأمريكي جورج دبليو بوش يزور العراق
ويوقع فيه مع رئيس الوزراء العراقي نوري المالكي الاتفاقية
الأمنية العراقية الأمريكية، وقد تعرض الرئيس الأمريكي أثناء
مؤتمر صحفي مع رئيس الوزراء العراقي إلى قذفه بفردتي
حذاء من قبل مراسل قناة البغدادية منتظر الزيدي.

2009 - قادة دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي يطلقون
من الكويت مشروع الربط الكهربائي بين دولهم.



مواليد

1503 - نوستراداموس، طبيب ومنجم فرنسي.
1824 - بيير سيسيل بوفيس دي شافان، رسام فرنسي.
1861 - جورجي زيدان، أديب ومؤرخ لبناني.
1895 - الملك جورج السادس، ملك المملكة المتحدة.

1909 - إدوارد تاتوم، عالم أحياء أمريكي حاصل
على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1958.

1922 - نيكولاي باسوف، عالم فيزياء روسي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1964.

1935 - محمود جبر، ممثل سوري.
1947 - ديلما روسيف، سياسية برازيلية.
1960 - كريس وادل، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1968 - محمد سعد، ممثل مصري.
1970 - آنا ماريا جوبيك مغنية بولندية.
1976 - سانتياغو أزكويرو، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.
1978 - باتي شنايدر، لاعبة كرة مضرب سويسرية.
1979 - مايكل أوين، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1980 - ديديه زوكورا، لاعب كرة قدم إيفواري.
1982 - ستيف سيدويل، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1988 - فانيسا هادجنز، ممثلة ومغنية أمريكية.
1989 - بيدرو بوتيلهو، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.



وفيات

1542 - الملك جيمس الخامس، ملك إسكتلندا.
1799 - جورج واشنطن، أول رئيس للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
1860 - جورج هاملتون غوردون، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1861 - الأمير ألبرت، زوج الملكة فيكتوريا.
1890 - محمد فيضي الزهاوي، فقيه وعالِم دين عراقي.
1947 - ستانلي بلدوين، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1956 - يوهو كوستي بآسيكيفي، رئيس فنلندا.

1984 - فيسنته ألكسندر، أديب إسباني حاصل
على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1977.

1989 - أندريه ساخاروف، عالم نووي سوفيتي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1975.

2001 - و.ج. سيبالد، كاتب ألماني.
2009 - رفعت جبريل، مدير المخابرات العامة المصرية.



أعياد ومناسبات

يوم القطب الجنوبي.
يوم المعلم في فلسطين
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*15 ديسمبر*

أحداث
1612 - عالم الفلك الألماني سيمون ماريوس
يتمكن من رصد مجرة أندروميدا من خلال المنظار لأول مرة.

1791 - بدأ الدراسة في أول مدرسة للقانون أو كلية الحقوق
في الولايات المتحدة وذلك في جامعة بنسلفانيا.

1794 - الثورة الفرنسية تلغى محكمة الثورة التي تولت محاكمة
رموز العهد الملكي في السنوات الأولى للثورة.

1918 - المؤتمر اليهودي العالمي يعقد أول مؤتمر
له في الولايات المتحدة، وقد كان هذا المؤتمر
قد تأسس كمنظمة يهودية تهدف إلى الدفاع عن
مصالح اليهودالولايات المتحدة بما يضمن تحقيق مصالح هذه الأقلية.
وممارسة الضغط على مؤسسات الحكم في
الولايات المتحده بما يضمن تحقيق مصالح هذه الاقليه.

1945 - الجنرال دوغلاس ماكارثر يأمر بإلغاء الشنتو كدين
رسمي في الياباناحتلال اليابان. وذلك أثناء احتلال اليابان.

1952 - إجراء أول جراحة لتغيير جنس إنسان في العالم
وكانت للدنماركي "جورج يورجنسن" والذي تحول إلى "كريستين يورجنسن".

1981 - إسرائيل تصدر قانون يقضي بضم
هضبة الجولان للأراضي الإسرائيلية.

1993 - رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة جون ميجور ورئيس وزراء أيرلندا
الشماليةألبرت رينولد يصدران ما عرف باسم إعلان داوننغ ستريت
الذي يعترف بحق سكان أيرلندا الشمالية في تقرير المصير.

2001 - إعاده افتتاح برج بيزا المائل بعد 11 سنه من الإغلاق والصيانة
بتكلفة بلغت 27 مليون دولار أمريكي من دون إيقاف ميلان البرج.

2004 - سعد الفقيه يدعو لمظاهرات واعتصامات في
المملكة العربية السعودية تعبيرًا لمعارضته لنظام الحكم فيها.

2009 - اختتام أعمال الدورة الثلاثين للقمة الخليجية في الكويت
بالاتفاق على تشكيل قوة مشتركة للتدخل السريع لمواجهة ا
لأخطار الأمنية ووضع جدول زمني للوحدة النقدية الخليجية
وإنشاء مجلس نقدي مشترك.


مواليد
37 - نيرون، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية.
1832 - غوستاف إيفل، معماري فرنسي.
1852 - هنري بيكريل، عالم فيزياء فرنسي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء1903.

عام 1859 - لودفيك زامنهوف، مكتشف لغة الإسبرانتو.

1860 - نيلس فينسن، طبيب دنماركي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1903.

1861 - بير إفيند سفينهوفد، رئيس فنلندا.
1907 - أوسكار نيماير، معماري برازيلي.
1908 - علوية جميل، ممثلة مصرية من أصل لبناني.

1916 -موريس ويلكنز، عالم فيزياء نيوزلندي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب1962.

أحمد بن بلة، رئيس الجزائر.

1942 - كاثلين بلانكو، سياسية أمريكية.
1943 - الأميرة فادية، ابنة فاروق الأول ملك مصر.
1952 - ألان سيمونسن، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم دنماركي.
1976 - بايشونغ بهوتيا، لاعب كرة قدم هندي.
1977 - محمد أوريليو، لاعب كرة قدم تركي.
1979 - أدام برودي، ممثل أمريكي.
1981 -حسام غالي، لاعب كرة قدم مصري.
نجوى بيليزل، مغنية فرنسية من أصل مغربي.
رومان بافليوتشينكو، لاعب كرة قدم روسي.
1984 - مارتين شكرتيل، لاعب كرة قدم سلوفاكي.
1994 - آيما لوكهارت، ممثلة أمريكية.


وفيات
1072 - ألب أرسلان، سلطان سلجوقي.
1675 - يوهانس فيرمير، رسام هولندي.

1958 - فولفغانغ باولي، عالم فيزياء نمساوي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1945.

1966 - والت ديزني، منتج ومدير رسوم متحركة
الأمريكي ومؤسس شركة والت ديزني.

1993 - زينب صدقي، ممثلة مصرية.


أعياد ومناسبات
يوم زامنهوف عند حركة الإسبرانتو تكريمًا لمخترعها لودفيك زامنهوف.

----------


## مصراويةجدا

" بوش والجزمة "

 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> " بوش والجزمة "


دايما بأتلخبط بينهم
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

*16 ديسمبر*


أحداث
1899 - تأسس نادي إيه سي ميلان على يد الإنجليزيهيربرت كيلبن.

1916 - اغتيال الراهب الروسيجريجوري راسبوتين
على يد النبلاء الروس الذين كانوا يتوقون لإنهاء تأثيره على العائلة المالكة.

1938 - وقوع اشتباك بين أحد التجار وأحد حراس
المجلس التشريعي في الكويت أدى إلى حل المجلس بعد عدة أيام.

1969 - البرلمان البريطاني يصوت بأغلبيه كبيرة لصالح
إلغاء عقوبة الإعدام في حالة جرائم القتل.

1971 - البحرين تعلن استقلالها عن المملكة المتحدة
وذلك بعد مئه وعشر سنوات من الاحتلال البريطاني.

1991 - استقلال جمهورية كازاخستان عن الاتحاد السوفيتي.

1998 - بدأ عملية ثعلب الصحراء التي قامت بها
الولايات المتحدةوالمملكة المتحدة ضد العراق
وذلك بقصف أهداف ومنشئات حساسة بصواريخ كروز،
وإستمرت العملية مدة ثلاثه أيام.

2004 - أحد المواقع الإسلامية ينشر شريط صوتي لأسامة بن لادن
يشيد فيه تفجير القنصلية الأمريكية في مدينة جدةالسعودية.

2007 - قوات الأمن العراقية تتسلم أمن مدينة البصرة
من القوات البريطانية.

2009 - المجلس المركزي في منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية
يقرر تمديد ولاية الرئيس محمود عباسوالمجلس التشريعي
وذلك حتى إجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية والتشريعية، وحركة حماس
ترفض القرار وتصف المجلس المركزي بغير الشرعي.

مجلس الأمة الكويتي يجدد الثقة برئيس الوزراء الشيخ
ناصر المحمد الأحمد الصباح بأغلبية 35 نائب مقابل 13 نائب
مع طرح الثقة وامتناع نائب في جلسة استثنائية للتصويت
على طلب عدم إمكان التعاون معه بعد استجوابه الذي
نوقش في 8 ديسمبر.


مواليد

1485 - كاترين أراغون، زوجة هنري الثامن ملك إنجلترا.
1770 - لودفيج فان بيتهوفن، موسيقي ألماني.
1775 - جاين أوستن، روائية إنجليزية.
1776 - جون فيلهلم رايتر، عالم كيمياءألماني.
1790 - الملك ليوبولد الأول، ملك بلجيكا.
1866 - فاسيلي كاندينسكي، رسام روسي.
1882 - زولتان كودالي، موسيقي هنغاري.
1902 - رافائيل ألبرتي، شاعر إسباني.
1917 - آرثر سي كلارك، كاتب إنجليزي.
1928 - فيليب ك. ديك، كاتب أمريكي.
1952 - فرانشيسكو غراتسياني، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدمإيطالي.
1963 - بسام كوسا، ممثل سوري.
بنجامين برات، ممثل أمريكي.
1967 - ميراندا أوتو، ممثلة أسترالية.
1972 - زيليكو كالاتش، حارس مرمى كرة قدمأسترالي.
1975 - سامح حسين، ممثل مصري.
1977 - سيلفان ديستان، لاعب كرة قدمفرنسي.
1984 - كندة حنا، ممثلة سورية.


وفيات

1672 - الملك يان الثاني، ملك بولندا.
1515 - ألفونسو دي ألبوكيرك، مستكشف برتغالي.
1774 - فرنسوا كيناي، اقتصادي فرنسي.
1916 - جريجوري راسبوتين، راهب روسي.
1945 - فوميمارو كونويه، رئيس وزراء اليابان.
1965 - سومرست موم، كاتب إنجليزي.
1986 - مها صبري، مغنية مصرية.
1989 - لي فان كليف، ممثل أمريكي.
1993 - كاكويه تاناكا، رئيس وزراء اليابان.
2005 - محمود المسعدي، كاتب تونسي.
2006 - ماجدة الخطيب، ممثلة مصرية.
2009 - عبد الهادي بوطالب، كاتب وسياسي مغربي.


أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم الوطني في البحرين.
عيد الاستقلال في كازاخستان.
يوم النصر في بنغلاديش.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*17 ديسمبر*




أحداث

1267 - إقامة صلاة الجمعة لأول مرة في الجامع الأزهر
في القاهرة وذلك في عهد سلطان مصر الظاهر بيبرس.

1903 - نجاح أول محاولة في الطيران بمحرك من قبل الأخوان رايت.
1913 - أمين الرافعي يصدر جريدة الأخبار في مصر.
1942 - المملكة المتحدة تدين المذابح النازية ضد اليهود.
1951 - بدء ثورة الحبيب بورقيبة في تونس من أجل الاستقلال.

1978 - التوقيع على اتفاقية كامب ديفيد بين الرئيس
المصري محمد أنور السادات ورئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي مناحم بيجن.

1979 - اختطاف أول معارض للحكم في السعودية
ناصر السعيد بواسطة الاستخبارات الفلسطينية في لبنان.

1982 - افتتاح المركز الإسلامي في طوكيو.

1983 - عملية للجيش الجمهوري الإيرلندي
داخل متجر هارودز الشهير في لندن تؤدي إلى مقتل عشرة أشخاص.

1992 - إبعاد 400 من قادة حركة حماس وحركة الجهاد الإسلامي
في فلسطين إلى مرج الزهور في جنوب لبنان.

البوسنيون يبدأون العمل في حفر نفق يمر تحت مطار
سراييفو لينقذهم من حصار القوات الصربية لسراييفو.

1996 - 14 عضو من أعضاء "حركة توباك أمارو" اليسارية المتمردة
تخفو في زي نادلين وخدم بالتسلل إلى منزل السفير الياباني
في العاصمة البيروفية ليما وذلك أثناء الإحتفال بعيد ميلاده
وقامو باحتجاز 490 رهينة، واستمرت هذه الأزمة 4 شهور
إنتهت باقتحام المنزل بالقوة.

2003 - الرئيس الفرنسي جاك شيراك يعلن في خطاب
عن قبوله لتقرير رسمي يوصي بعدم السماح للأطفال
بحمل رموز دينية مثل الصلبان والحجاب الإسلامي والقلنسوات اليهودية.

2008 - بنك الإحتياطي الفيدرالي الأمريكي يخفض أسعار الفائدة
من 1% إلى مستوى يتراوح من صفر إلى 0.25%
وذلك بهدف مواجهة حالة الكساد التي تمر بها الولايات المتحدة.



مواليد


1797 - جوزيف هنري، عالم فيزياء أمريكي.

1842 - سوفوس لي، عالم رياضيات نرويجي.
1886 - نبوية موسى، رائدة حركة تعليم الفتيات في مصر.
1905 - سیمو هاوها، عسكري وقناص فنلندي.

1908 - ويلارد ليبي، عالم كيمياء أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1960.

1930 - الأميرة فتحية، ابنه فؤاد الأول ملك مصر.
آرمن مولر-شتال، ممثل ألماني.
1934 - راي ويلسون، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1944 - فرينيك بيني، لاعب كرة قدم هنغاري.
1946 - يوجين ليفي، ممثل كندي.
1949 - سوتيريس كايافاس، لاعب كرة قدم قبرصي.
1972 - لوري هولدين، ممثلة أمريكية.
1974 - جيوفاني ريبيسي، ممثل أمريكي.
1975 - ميلا جوفوفيتش، ممثلة أمريكية.
1976 - باتريك مولر، لاعب كرة قدم سويسري.
1977 - ارنو كليمان، لاعب كرة مضرب فرنسي.
1984 - أندرو دافيز، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.



وفيات


1273 - جلال الدين الرومي، أديب وفقيه ومنظر وقانوني صوفي.


1830 - سيمون بوليفار، قائد ثوري وسياسي فنزويلي تدين له عدد من
جمهوريات أمريكا الجنوبية باستقلالها عن الحكم الإسباني.

1897 - ألفونس دوديه، أديب فرنسي.
1907 - لورد كلفن، مهندس وعالم فيزياء إسكتلندي.
1909 - الملك ليوبولد الثاني، ملك بلجيكا.
1933 - ثوبتين غياتسو، الدلاي لاما الثالث عشر.

1964 - فيكتور هس، عالم فيزياء نمساوي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1936.

1979 - عوض الدوخي، مغني كويتي.

1989 - جورج شحادة، شاعر وكاتب مسرحي لبناني،
كتب أعماله باللغة الفرنسية.

1990 - إسحاق موسى الحسيني، أديب فلسطيني.

2009 - أمين الحافظ، رئيس سوريا.


أعياد ومناسبات


اليوم الوطني في بوتان.

عيد الجلوس في مملكة البحرين.
يوم الأخوان رايت في الولايات المتحدة.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*18ديسمبر*

أحداث
1347 - السلطان حسن بن الناصر محمد قلاوون يتولى عرش مصر.
1865 - الولايات المتحدة تحرم العبودية.
1914 - إنجلترا تعلن الحماية على مصر وتنهي السيادة العثمانية عليها.

1941 - القوات اليابانية تنزل على شواطئ هونغ كونغ
وتقوم بسلسلة من المذابح المريعة حتى استسلمت
المدينة بالكامل في يوم عيد الميلاد.

1956 - اليابان تصبح عضوًا في الأمم المتحدة.

1969 - الاتفاق النهائي بين المملكة العربية السعودية
ودولة الكويت على اقتسام المنطقة المحايدة بينهما.

1972 - توقيع اتفاقية بين مصر والمجموعة
الاقتصاديةالأوروبية في بروكسل.

1997 - صدور قرار يمنح إسكتلندا برلمان خاص
بها لأول مرة من ثلاثة قرون.

2002 - افتتاح مارينا مول في الكويت،
وهو من أضخم المشاريع الذي ينفذها القطاع الخاص في الكويت.

2004 - قضاة عراقيون يحققون مع علي حسن المجيد
ووزير الدفاع في عهد صدام حسينسلطان هاشم أحمد
تمهيدًا لمحاكمتهم بتهمه ارتكاب جرائم ضد الإنسانية.

2006 - وزير الدفاع الأمريكيدونالد رامسفيلد يستقيل من منصبة.

2008 - محكمة جرائم الحرب تحكم بالسجن مدى الحياة على القائد
السابق للجيش الحكومي الكولونيل ثينوسيت باجوسورا
بعد إدانته بارتكاب جرائم إبادة جماعية خلال المذابح العرقية
التي شهدتها رواندا عام 1994 وراح ضحيتها نحو 800 ألف شخص.


مواليد

1856 - جوزيف طومسون، عالم فيزياءإنجليزي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1906.

1863 - فرانز فرديناند، ولي عهدالإمبراطورية النمساوية المجرية.
1878 - جوزيف ستالين، زعيم شيوعي وقائد الاتحاد السوفيتي.
1879 - بول كلي، رسام ألماني.
1886 - أمين الرافعي، رائد من رواد الصحافة والحركة الوطنية في مصر.

1913 - فيلي برانت، مستشار ألمانيا حاصل على
جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1971.

1936 - كريمان، ممثلة مصرية.
1938 - روجر موسلي، ممثل أمريكي.
1946 - ستيفن سبيلبرغ، مخرج سينمائيأمريكي.
1948 - كارول دوبياس، لاعب كرة قدمتشيكوسلوفاكي.
1953 - عبد الرحمن العقل، ممثل كويتي.
1954 - راي ليوتا، ممثل أمريكي.
1963 - براد بيت، ممثل أمريكي.
ريكيا كوياما، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1964 - ستون كولد ستيف أوستن، مصارع أمريكي.
1965 - جون موشوي، لاعب كرة قدمجنوب أفريقي.
1969 - سانتياغو كانيزاريس، حارس مرمى كرة قدمإسباني.
1971 - أرانشا سانشيز فيكاريو، لاعبة كرة مضربإسبانية.
1974 - نيللي كريم، ممثلة مصرية.
1978 - كاتي هولمز، ممثلة أمريكية.
مامادي سيديبي، لاعب كرة قدم من مالي.
1980 - كريستينا أغويليرا، مغنية أمريكية.


وفيات

1980 - أليكسي كوسيغين، رئيس وزراء الاتحاد السوفيتي.
2006 - الشيخ عبد الأمير الجمري، رجل دين بحريني.
جوزيف باربيرا رسام ومنتج أمريكي مبتكر شخصيات توم وجيري.
عبير تنير، إذاعية عُمانية.

أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم الدولي للمهاجرين.
اليوم الوطني في دولة قطر.
يوم الجمهورية في النيجر.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*19 ديسمبر*

أحداث
1915 - الألمان يخترعون غاز الفوسجين القاتل لاستخدامه
في القذائف المدفعية وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى.

1916 - بدأ معركة فردان أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى والتي
استطاع الفرنسيون فيها وقف التقدم الألماني في بلادهم
بدأوا بعده هجوم معاكس حقق نجاحًا كبيرًا.

1941 - أدولف هتلر ينصب نفسه قائد أعلى على الجيوش
الألمانية ويلقب نفسه بالفوهرر.

1949 - انقلاب في سوريا بقيادة أديب الشيشكلي
ضد سامي الحناوي الذي حاول توحيد سوريا مع العراق.

1963 - زنجبار تستقل عن التاج البريطاني.
1965 - إعادة انتخاب شارل ديغول رئيسًا لفرنسا.

1983 - سرقة كأس كأس العالم لكرة القدم (كأس جول ريميه)
من خزائن الاتحاد البرازيلي لكرة القدم في مدينة ريو دي جانيرو.

1984 - المملكة المتحدة توقع اتفاق رسمي تنتقل
بمقتضاه هونغ كونغ إلى السيادة الصينية عام 1997.

2001 - إطفاء الحرائق والأدخنه بشكل تام من أنقاض
برجي مركز التجارة العالمي بعد ثلاثة أشهر من هجمات سبتمبر.

2003 - ليبيا تعلن إنها ستقوم بتدمير ترسانتها من أسلحة الدمار الشامل،
كما أعلنت عن موافقة الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي على السماح
لمفتشي الأسلحة على مراقبة التخلص من هذه الأسلحة
بدون قيد أو شرط.

2009 - رئيس الوزراء اللبناني سعد الدين الحريري
يقوم بزيارة رسمية إلى سوريا هي الأولى له منذ اغتيال
والده رئيس الوزراء السابق رفيق الحريري وما تلاها
من اتهامات وجهت إلى سوريا حول وجود صله لها بحادث
الاغتيال ويجري محادثات وصفت بالتاريخية مع
الرئيس السوري بشار الأسد.


مواليد

1683 - الملك فيليب الخامس، ملك إسبانيا.

1852 - ألبرت ميكلسون، عالم فيزياء أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1907.

1903 - جورج سنيل، عالم أمريكي في علم الوراثة
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1980.

1906 - ليونيد بريجينيف، زعيم سوفيتي.
1915 - إديث بياف، مغنية فرنسية.
1934 - براتيبها باتيل، رئيسة الهند.
1941 - لي ميونج باك، رئيس كوريا الجنوبية.
1948 - عفاف شعيب، ممثلة مصرية.
1951 - ميغويلي، لاعب كرة قدم أسباني.
1957 - جوروتا كوسغي، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1958 - أحمد الطيبي، عضو عربي بالكنيست الإسرائيلي.

1961 - إيريك ألين كورنيل، عالم فيزياء أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 2001.

1972 - أليسا ميلانو، ممثلة أمريكية.
1980 - جيك جيلنهال، ممثل أمريكي.
1985 - غاري كاهيل، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1986 - ريان بابل، لاعب كرة قدم هولندي.
1987 - كريم بن زيما، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.
1988 - أليكسيس سانتشيز، لاعب كرة قدم من تشيلي.
1991 - دكلن جالبرايث، مغني إنجليزي.
1992 - إكير مونيان، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.


وفيات

211 - غيتا، إمبراطور روماني.
1111 - أبو حامد محمد بن محمد الغزالي، عالِم وفقيه ومتصوف إسلامي.
1848 - إيميلي برونتي، روائية إنجليزية.
1931 - يوسف بورحيل المسماري، مجاهد ليبي.
1944 - الخديوي عباس حلمي الثاني، آخر خديوي لمصر.
1946 - بول لانجفان، عالم فيزياء فرنسي.

1953 - روبرت ميليكان، عالم فيزياء أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1923.

2004 - هيربرت براون، عالم كيمياء أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1979.

2009 - حمد الطيار، مغني سعودي.


أعياد ومناسبات

يوم التحرير في غوا بالهند.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*20 ديسمبر*

أحداث
1522 – سقوط جزيرة رودس في أيدي العثمانيين
بعد حصار دام ستة أشهر.

1803 - الفرنسيون يسلمون نيو أورلينز ولويزيانا
إلى الولايات المتحدة التي قامت بشرائها.

1973 - اغتيال رئيس الوزراء الإسباني لويس كاريرو بلانكو
وذلك بتفجير سيارة مفخخة في العاصمة مدريد.

1982 - ياسر عرفات ومعه ما يقارب الأربعة آلاف مقاتل فلسطيني
يغادرون مدينة طرابلس وذلك بعد الإجتياح الإسرائيلي للبنان.

1989 - الولايات المتحدة ترسل قواتها إلى بنما
وذلك لإزاحة رئيسها مانويل نورييغا.

1995 - قوات حلف شمال الأطلسي - الناتو تبدأ بالانتشار
في البوسنة والهرسك وذلك لإحلال السلام بعد الحروب الدموية
التي جربت بين العرقيات الصربية والكرواتية والمسلمة.

1999 - مقاطعة ماكاو تعود إلى السيادة الصينية
وذلك بعد استعمار برتغالي دام 99 سنة.

2001 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة تتبنى قرار يحث العراق
على الإطلاق الفوري لكافة الأسرى والمرتهنين الكويتيين
وغيرهم من جنسيات أخرى من السجون العراقية.


مواليد

1841 - فرديناد بويسون، سياسي فرنسي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1927.

1890 - ياروسلاف هايروفسكي، عالم كيمياء وفيزياء
تشيكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1959.

1917 - ديفيد بوم، عالم فيزياء أمريكي.
1924 - نور الهدى، مغنية لبنانية.
1927 - كيم يونغ سام، رئيس كوريا الجنوبية.
1929 - سليم الحص، رئيس وزراء لبنان.
1932 - جون هيلرمان، ممثل أمريكي.
1961 - محمد فؤاد، مغني مصري.
1973 - بيتر سمعان، ممثل لبناني.
1975 - بارتوش بوساتسكي، لاعب كرة قدم بولندي.
1978 - جيريمي نجيتاب، لاعب كرة قدم كاميروني.
1980 - أشلي كول، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
مارتن ديميكيليس، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.
1983 - جونا هيل، ممثل أمريكي.
1990 - جوجو، مغنية أمريكية.


وفيات

1937 - إريك لودندورف، عسكري ألماني.

1968 - جون ستاينبيك، كاتب وروائي أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1962.

1973 - لويس كاريرو بلانكو، رئيس وزراء إسبانيا.
1994 - دين راسك، سياسي أمريكي.
1996 - كارل ساغان، عالم أمريكي في علم فلك.

1998 - ألان لويد هودجكين، عالم كيمياء حيوية إنجليزي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1963.

1999 - هانك سنو، مغني كندي.
2001 - ليوبولد سنجور، رئيس السنغال.
2009 - حسين علي المنتظري، رجل دين إيراني.
بريتاني ميرفي، ممثلة أمريكية.


أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم الوطني في ماكاو.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*21 ديسمبر*

أحداث
1800 - الفرنسيون يعيدون تنظيم الديوان العام
بالقاهرة وينتخبون منه ديوانًا مخصوصًا.

1832 - انتصار الجيش المصري بقيادة إبراهيم باشا
على الجيش العثماني في موقعة قونية.

1879 - توماس إديسون يخترع المصباح الكهربائي.
1908 - افتتاح الجامعة الأهلية المصرية والتي تعتبر أول جامعة عربية.

1914 - ‬ألمانيا تشن أول غارة جوية على بريطانيا بمركبة
زيبولين الجوية وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى.

1937 - والت ديزني ‬ينتج أول فيلم كرتون طويل بعنوان
سنو وايت والأقزام السبعة.

1938 - أمير الكويت الشيخ أحمد الجابر الصباح يحل
المجلس التشريعي بعد سته شهور من تكوينه ويدعو
لانتخاب مجلس جديد في 27 ديسمبر.

1949 - قيام جمهورية ألمانيا الفدرالية في ألمانيا الغربية.
1951 - إنشاء منظمة الدول الأمريكية.
1957 - تدشين أول جامعة مغربية في الرباط.

1958 - انتخاب شارل ديغول رئيسًا للجمهورية الفرنسية،
ليصبح أول رئيس في الجمهورية الخامسة.

1964 - مجلس العموم البريطاني ‬يلغي ‬عقوبة الإعدام.

1966 - المركبة السوفيتية "لونا 31" ‬تحط على
سطح القمر وتبدأ تحليل مكوناته.‬

1968 - الولايات المتحدة تطلق صاروخ أبولو 8 وبه 3 رواد
فضاء أمريكيين إلى مدار حول القمر.

1973 - عقد مؤتمر جنيف برعاية الأمم المتحدة والولايات المتحدة
والاتحاد السوفيتي وحضور مصر والأردن وإسرائيل.

1979 - توقيع اتفاق ‬ينهي ‬تمرد مستعمرة روديسيا ‬
على التاج البريطاني ‬والذي استمر 41 ‬عام.‬

1986 - افتتاح مشروع سد مأرب من قبل الرئيس اليمني
علي عبد الله صالح ورئيس دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة
زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان.

1988 - انفجار طائرة بوينغ 747 تابعة لخطوط بان أمريكان العالمية
فوق مدينة لوكربي في إسكتلندا يسفر عن مقتل 269 شخص،
وهو ما عرف لاحقًا باسم قضية لوكربي.

1991 - 11 جمهورية سوفيتية سابقة توقع في كازاخستان
اتفاقا يعلن نهاية الاتحاد السوفيتي وإقامة مجموعة الدول المستقلة.

1995 - تصادم قطارين عند البدرشين في مصر يؤدي إلى
مقتل 75 وإصابة المئات.

1999 - الحرس المدني الإسباني يوقف شاحنه محملة
ب950 كيلوغرام من المتفجرات المعدة للتفجير
من قبل منظمة إيتا الإنفصالية.

2008 - المجلس العسكري الحاكم في موريتانيا يرفع
الإقامة الجبرية عن الرئيس المخلوع سيدي محمد ولد الشيخ عبد الله.




مواليد
1118 - القديس توماس بيكيت، أسقف كانتربيري.

1401 - مازاتشو، رسام إيطالي.
1804 - بينجامين دزرائيلي، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.

1890 - هرمان مولر، طبيب أمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1946.

1910 - علي أحمد باكثير، كاتب مصري.
1914 - عبد الكريم قاسم، رئيس وزراء العراق.

1917 - هاينريش بول، روائي وأديب ألماني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1972.

1918 - كورت فالدهايم، رئيس النمسا وأمين عام الأمم المتحدة.
1921 - محمد رضا، ممثل مصري.
1937 - جين فوندا، ممثلة أمريكية.
1940 - فرانك زابا، مغني أمريكي.
1942 - هو جينتاو، رئيس جمهورية الصين الشعبية.
1948 - صامويل جاكسون، ممثل أمريكي.
1949 - توماس سانكارا، رئيس بوركينا فاسو.
1951 - نجلاء فتحي، ممثلة مصرية.
1957 - راي رومانو، ممثل أمريكي.
1967 - ميخائيل ساكاشفيلي، رئيس جورجيا.
1968 - سبايك سبنسر، ممثل أداء صوتي أمريكي.
1969 - جولي دلبي، ممثلة فرنسية.
1970 - أحمد بهجا، لاعب كرة قدم مغربي.
1981 - كريستيان زاكاردو، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.
1984 - جاكسون راثبون، ممثل أمريكي.




وفيات
72 - توما، أحد رسل المسيح الاثنا عشر.

1375 - جيوفاني بوكاتشو، كاتب إيطالي.
1920 - محمد عبد الله حسان، قائد وطني صومالي.

1937 - فرانك بيلينجز كيلوج، سياسي أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1929.

1940 - فرنسيس سكوت فيتزجيرالد، كاتب أمريكي.
1945 - جورج إس. باتون، قائد عسكري أمريكي.

1988 - نيكولاس تينبرغن، عالم إيثولوجيا هولندي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1973.

1993 - الأمير سعد بن عبد العزيز آل سعود،
رئيس مجلس العائلة المالكة السعودية.

2006 - صابر مراد نيازوف، رئيس تركمانستان.




أعياد ومناسبات
يوم الكلمات المتقاطعة، نسبة إلى أول مرة ظهرت

فيها عام 1913 في صحيفة نيويورك ورلد.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*22 ديسمبر*

أحداث
1911 - افتتاح المدرسة المباركية، وهي أول مدرسة نظامية في الكويت.

1917 - روسيا تبدأ مفاوضات السلام مع ألمانيا وذلك
أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى.‬

1929 - انعقاد مؤتمر المائدة المستديرة في لندن
بين ممثلي المملكة المتحدة والهند.

1930 - 700 قتيل في انفجار بركان ميرابي ‬في ‬جزيرة جاوة الإندونيسية.‬

1938 - طوكيو تؤكد إن السلام في ‬الشرق الأقصى ‬يرتكز على
تفوق امبراطورية الشمس وذلك أثناء فترة الحرب بين اليابان والصين.‬

1940 - الجيش الألماني ‬يقصف مدينة مانشستر الإنجليزية.‬
1948 - استئناف المعارك في ‬صحراء النقب وذلك أثناء ‬حرب 1948.‬

1956 - القوات الفرنسية والبريطانية تنهي انسحابها من مدينة بورسعيد‬.

1963 - مواجهات بين القبارصة الأتراك والقبارصة اليونانيين
في قبرص بعد اقتراح للرئيس مكاريوس بتعديل الدستور.‬

1964 - ‬تأميم الصناعات النفطية في سوريا.
1965 - الأمم المتحدة تحظر التفرقة العنصرية.

1966 - ‬الاتحاد السوفيتي ‬يطلق مركبة فضائية إلى
القمر لتحليل سطحه بفضل ذراع آلية.

1971 - انتخاب النمساوي كورت فالدهايم أمينًا
عامًا للأمم المتحدة خلفًا ليو ثانت.

1974 - 59% ‬من سكان جزر القمر ‬يؤيدون في
استفتاء الاستقلال عن فرنسا.

1989 - جماهير الألمان الشرقيين يقتحمون
بوابة براندنبورغ إحدى بوابات جدار برلين.

سقوط الحكم الشيوعي في رومانيا وهروب
الرئيس نيكولاي تشاوتشيسكو وزوجته.

1990 - اجتماع قمة طارئ لقادة دول مجلس
التعاون الخليجي في الدوحة لمناقشة الغزو العراقي للكويت.

1993 - صدور أول دستور غير عنصري في جنوب أفريقيا،
وبرلمان جنوب أفريقيا يقره.

2001 - القوة المتعددة الجنسيات لإحلال الاستقرار في أفغانستان
"إيساف" والحكومة الأفغانية برئاسة حامد قرضاي تبدآن مهامهما.

2004 - السعودية تسحب سفيرها من ليبيا وتطلب من السفير
الليبي مغادرة المملكة وذلك بعد اتهامها للحكومة الليبية في
مؤامرة ترمي لاغتيال ولي العهد الأمير عبد الله بن عبد العزيز آل سعود.




مواليد

244 - ديوكلتيانوس، إمبراطور روماني.
1095 - الملك روجر الثاني، ملك مملكة صقلية.
1639 - جان راسين، شاعر وكاتب مسرحي فرنسي.

1856 - فرانك بيلينجز كيلوج، سياسي أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1929.

1858 - جاكومو بوتشيني، ملحن إيطالي.
1876 - فيليبو توماسو مارينيتي، شاعر إيطالي.
1887 - سرينفاسا أينجار رامانجن، عالم رياضيات هندي.

1903 - هالدان هارتلاين، عالم فيزيولوجيا أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1967.

1908 - طاهر أبو فاشا، شاعر ومؤلف مصري.
1910 - محمود المليجي، ممثل مصري.
1928 - عبد الحي أديب، كاتب مصري.
1943 - بول ولفويتس، رئيس البنك الدولي.
1959 - بيرند شوستر، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم ألماني.
1962 - رالف فاينس، ممثل إنجليزي.
1963 - جوزيبي بيرغومي، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.
1974 - حسن البلام، ممثل كويتي.
1984 - باشونتر، مغني سويدي.


وفيات

69 - فيتليوس، إمبراطور روماني.
1603 - السلطان محمد الثالث، سلطان عثماني.
1880 - جورج إليوت، أديبة إنجليزية.
1982 - زكي طليمات، مسرحي مصري يلقب بشيخ المسرح العربي.

1989 - صمويل بيكيت، كاتب أيرلندي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1969.

1993 - صلاح ذو الفقار، ممثل مصري.

1995 - جيمس ميد، اقتصادي إنجليزي حاصل
على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1977.

2002 - سناء جميل، ممثلة مصرية.
2008 - لانسانا كونتي، رئيس غينيا.


أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم الوطني في رومانيا.
الانقلاب الشتوي في نصف الكرة الشمالي.

----------


## اليمامة

*23 ديسمبر*


أحداث
1847 - استسلام الأمير عبد القادر الجزائريللفرنسيين.
1876 - الدولة العثمانية تعلن دستورها الأول.
1881 - دعوة أول مجلس نيابي مصري للإنعقاد.
1912 - ‬تدشين سد أسوان في مصر.
1913 - تأسيس البنك المركزي الأمريكي.

1919 - الولايات المتحدة تطلق سفينة للإسعاف الطبي
والتي تعتبر ‬أول سفينة بالعالم بهذا المجال تحت اسم "ريليف".

1920 - ملك المملكة المتحدةجورج الخامس ‬يوقع مرسوم
استقلال أيرلندا التي تؤلف جزء من بريطانيا، ونص المرسوم
على تقسيمها إلى شطرين شمالي‬وجنوبي.

1921 - السلطات الإنجليزية تعتقل سعد زغلول
ورفاقه وتنفيهم إلى جزيرة سيشيل.

1922 - راديو bbc يبدأ البث للمرة الأولى.
1940 - ‬شيانج كاي شيك ‬يحل كل المنظمات الشيوعية في الصين.

1941 - القوات اليابانية تستولي على هونغ كونغ
وحاكمها يستسلم لهم بعد يومين.

1953 - إعدام رئيس الاستخبارات السوفيتيةلافرينتي بيريا
والذي كان قد أقيل من منصبه في 10 يوليو1953.

1955 - سوريا تطلب طرد إسرائيل من الأمم المتحدة.
1956 - إتمام انسحاب القوات البريطانيةوالفرنسية من قناة السويس.

1961 - الرئيس المصريجمال عبد الناصر ‬يعلن تأميم كل ممتلكات
الأجانب ويمنع دخول الفرنسيين إلى مصر بعد اعتقال أربعة م
نهم بتهمة التجسس والتآمر عليه.

1963 - جمال عبد الناصر يدعو لمؤتمر قمة عربي طارئ
لمواجهة خطر تحويل إسرائيل لمياه نهر الأردن.

1968 - كوريا الشمالية تفرج عن 28 أمريكي من طاقم السفينة
الأمريكية "‬يوبيلو" وذلك بعد أحد عشر شهر
من احتجازهم بتهمة التجسس.

1973 - اجتماع منظمة الأقطار المصدرة للنفط - أوبك
في طهران يقرر رفع أسعار البترول 400%.

1991 - القمة الإسلامية في داكاربالسنغال
تسقط بند الجهاد من جدول أعمالها.

1995 - 540 ‬قتيل بينهم 170 ‬طفل في ‬حريق في ‬
بلدة دابوالي‬الهندية شب في ‬مكان احتفال قرب مدرسة.‬

2005 - تشاد تعلن الحرب على السودان بعد اتهامها
بأحداث مدينة آدري التي ذهب ضحيتها 100 قتيل.

2008 - الجيش الغيني يعلن حل الحكومة ووقف العمل بالدستور،
ويعلن تشكيل مجلس استشاري يضم عسكريين ومدنيين
لإدارة شؤون الدولة وذلك بعد وفاة الرئيس لانسانا كونتي.

رئيس البرلمان العراقيمحمود المشهداني
يستقيل من منصبة بعد ضغوط قام بها نواب في البرلمان
طالبوا بإقالته على خلفية عدم قدرته على ضبط جلسات البرلمان.


مواليد

245 - زنوبيا، ملكة مملكة تدمر.
1777 - الإمبراطور ألكسندر الأول، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الروسية.
1790 - شامبليون، عالم فرنسي قام بفك رموز الهيروغليفية.
1870 - عبد العزيز فهمي، قانوني وسياسي وشاعر مصري.
1896 - جوزيبي توماسي دي لامبيدوزا، كاتب إيطالي.
1907 - إبراهام شتيرن، مؤسس منظمة شتيرنالصهيونية.
1908 - يوسف كرش، مصور فوتوغرافي كندي.
1910 - كورت ماير، عسكري ألماني.

1911 - نيلس يرني، عالم دنماركي في علم المناعة
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1984.

1918 - هلموت شميت، مستشار ألمانيا.
1933 - الإمبراطور أكيهيتو، إمبراطور اليابان.

1943 - الملكة سيلفيا، زوجة ملك
السويدكارل السادس عشر غوستاف.

1950 - فسينتي ديل بوسكي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدمإسباني.
1961 - عزت القمحاوي، روائي مصري.

1967 - كارلا بروني، مغنية إيطالية
وزوجة الرئيس الفرنسينيكولا ساركوزي.

1974 - أوغستين ديلغادو، لاعب كرة قدمإكوادوري.

1975 - الأمير علي بن الحسين،
رئيس الاتحاد الأردني لكرة القدم.


نور، ممثلة لبنانية.
1979 - كيني ميلار، لاعب كرة قدمإسكتلندي.
1988 - إيري كامي، مغنية يابانية.


وفيات

668 - مار كبرئيل، قديس في الكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية.
918 - الملك كونراد الأول، ملك مملكة ألمانيا.
1834 - توماس مالتوس، اقتصادي إنجليزي.
1948 - هيديكي توجو، رئيس وزراء اليابان.
1961 - كورت ماير، عسكري ألماني.
1953 - لافرينتي بيريا، رئيس المخابرات السوفيتية.

1968 - ساطع الحصري، مفكر سوري
وأحد مؤسسي الفكر القومي العربي.

1985 - فرحات عباس، رئيس وزراء الجزائر.
1997 - عمر عبد الله الجاوي، كاتب وأديب يمني.
2001 - حمود يوسف النصف، سياسي كويتي.
2005 - لايوس باروتي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدممجري.


أعياد ومناسبات

عيد ميلاد إمبراطور اليابان.
عيد ميلاد الملكة سيلفيا في السويد.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*24 ديسمبر*

أحداث

1638 - سقوط بغداد مرة أخرى بأيدي العثمانيين بقيادة
السلطان مراد الرابع بعد حصارها لمدة 39 يوم.

1777 - المسكتشف جيمس كوك يكتشف جزيرة كيريتيماتي.
1800 - نابليون بونابرت يتعرض لمحاولة اغتيال.

1814 - توقيع معاهدة جنت التي أنهت الحرب
بين إنجلترا والولايات المتحدة.

1851 - احتراق مكتبة الكونغرس.
1871 - تقديم العرض الأول لأوبرا عايدة في القاهرة.
1924 - ألبانيا تتحول إلى النظام الجمهوري.
1929 - الرئيس الأرجنتيني هيبوليتو يريغوين يتعرض لمحاولة اغتيال.

1939 - البابا بيوس الثاني عشر يوجه عشية عيد الميلاد
نداء من أجل السلام في العالم وذلك بفترة الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1941 - القوات الإنجليزية والحليفة تحتل مدينة بنغازي في ليبيا.

1943 - ‬تعيين الجنرال دوايت أيزنهاور قائدًا للقوات الأمريكية
العاملة في أوروبا ضد الجيش النازي.

1946 - تأسيس الجمهورية الفرنسية الرابعة.

1948 - ‬إنشاء أول منزل ‬يستخدم بالكامل الطاقة
الشمسية في الولايات المتحدة‬.

1951 - الملك إدريس السنوسي يعلن استقلال ل
يبيا ويطلق عليها المملكة الليبية المتحدة.
توقيع اتفاقية عسكرية بين فرنسا وليبيا
تتيح للقوات الفرنسية بالبقاء في فزان.

1954 - الإعلان عن استقلال لاوس.
1967 - الصين تجري تجربة نووية ناجحة.

1968 - طاقم أبولو 8 يدخل إلى مدار حول القمر وبالتالي يسجل
أول محاولة في تاريخ الإنسان، دار الطاقم 10 مدارات حول القمر
وبثها التلفزيون بصور مباشرة وأصبحت من أشهر برامج عشية
عيد الميلاد ومن أكثر البرامج مشاهدة في تاريخ التلفزيون.

1972 - ملك الأردن الحسين بن طلال يتزوج من علياء بهاء الدين طوقان.
1974 - إعصار تريسي يدمر داروين بأستراليا.
1978 - اندلاع ‬مظاهرات عنيفة جداً ضد الأمريكيين في طهران.‬

1979 - الاتحاد السوفيتي يغزو أفغانستان
لدعم الحكومة الماركسية فيها.

إطلاق أول صاروخ أريان الأوروبي.

1983 - ‬خاطفوا الصائغين الرومانيين الثريين أنّا
وجورجيو بولغاري ‬يفرجون عنهم مقابل فدية
بلغت 51 ‬مليون فرنك فرنسي‬.

1989 - بداية الحرب الأهلية في ليبيريا.

1997 - محكمة فرنسية تحكم على الإرهابي
الدولي كارلوس بالسجن مدى الحياة.
المسلحون في الجزائر يذبحون 59 في قريتي
تباريت وبابنام قرب الجزائر العاصمة.

1999 - المسلحون في الجزائر يقتلون 26 على مداخل العاصمة.
باكستانيون يختطفون طائرة مدنية هندية بين كاثماندو
ونيودلهي ويوجهونها إلى قندهار بأفغانستان، ثم يفتدون
ركابها وملاحيها بثلاثة نشطين كشميريين.

2002 - افتتاح مترو نيودلهي.

2004 - منتخب قطر لكرة القدم يفوز بكأس بطولة الخليج
المقامة في دولة قطر.

2008 - قائد الانقلابين في غينيا النقيب موسى داديس
كامارا يعلن توليه الرئاسة.

مواليد

1166 - الملك جون، ملك إنجلترا.
1809 - كيت كارسون، كشاف أمريكي.
1818 - جيمس بريسكوت جول، عالم فيزياء إنجليزي.
1822 - ماثيو أرنولد، شاعر إنجليزي.
1845 - الملك جورج الأول، ملك اليونان.

1868 - إيمانويل لاسكر، عالم رياضيات وفيلسوف
ولاعب شطرنج ألماني.

1881 - خوان رامون خيمنيز، كاتب إسباني حاصل
على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1956.

1905 - هوارد هويز، مخترع ومنتج سينمائي أمريكي.
1917 - عمر الجيزاوي، مغني وممثل مصري.
1925 - أمين الهنيدي، ممثل مصري.
1940 - محمد فريد، ممثل مصري.
1943 - تاريا هالونن، رئيسة فنلندا.
1957 - حامد قرضاي، رئيس جمهورية أفغانستان.
1959 - أنيل كابور، ممثل هندي.
1960 - غلين مكوين، رسام رسوم متحركة أمريكي.
1961 - إلهام علييف، رئيس أذربيجان.
1969 - إد ميلباند، سياسي بريطاني.
1970 - أموري نولاسكو، ممثل أمريكي.
1971 - ريكي مارتن، مغني بورتوريكي.
1974 - مارتشيلو سالاس، لاعب كرة قدم من تشيلي.
1977 - عبد القادر هدهود، مغني وممثل كويتي.
1978 - ييلديراي باشتورك، لاعب كرة قدم تركي.
1982 - تتسيا كاكيهارا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.

وفيات

738 - مسلمة بن عبد الملك، قائد عسكري أموي.
1453 - جون دانستابل، موسيقي إنجليزي.
1524 - فاسكو دا جاما، مستكشف برتغالي.
1813 - الإمبراطورة غو-ساكوراماتشي، إمبراطورة اليابان.
1873 - جونز هوبكينز، رجل أعمال أمريكي.
1898 - القديس شربل، قديس لبناني.
1964 - ‬‬بدر شاكر السياب، شاعر عراقي.
1976 - محمد التابعي، كاتب مصري.
1978 - فيليب حتي، مؤرخ أمريكي من أصل لبناني.
1980 - كارل دونيتس، رئيس ألمانيا.
1982 - لويس أراغون، شاعر فرنسي.
1984 - مينوبه ريوكيتشي، سياسي ياباني.
2008 - هارولد بنتر، كاتب مسرحي إنجليزي.
2009 - رفائيل كالديرا، رئيس فنزويلا.

أعياد ومناسبات

ليلة عيد الميلاد.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*25 ديسمبر*

أحداث
1926 - هيروهيتو يصبح إمبراطورًا لليابان
بعد وفاة والدة الإمبراطور تايشو.


1952 - الملكة إليزابيث الثانية تلقي أول خطاب لها
منذ اعتلائها العرش وذلك بمناسبة أعياد الميلاد.


1977 - مناحم بيجن يزور مصر ويلتقي بالرئيس
محمد أنور السادات في القاهرة.


1986 - اختطاف الطائرة العراقية رحلة رقم 163 المقلعة
من عمّان إلى بغداد وسقوطها بالقرب من مدينة عرعر شمالي السعودية.


1989 - إعدام رئيس رومانيا السابق نيكولاي تشاوتشيسكو
مع زوجته وذلك بعد أدانتهما إحدى المحاكم العسكرية
السرية بارتكاب جرائم حرب.


1991 - استفتاء في أوكرانيا للإنفصال عن
الاتحاد السوفيتي، والأغلبية توافق على الانفصال.

ميخائيل غورباتشوف يستقيل من منصبه كرئيس للاتحاد السوفيتي.


2008 - محكمة إسرائيلية تحكم على الأمين العام للجبهة الشعبية
لتحرير فلسطين أحمد سعدات بالسجن 30 عامًا وذلك
بتهمة التخطيط لاغتيال وزير السياحة الإسرائيلي رحبعام زئيفي.





مواليد

1869 - شكيب أرسلان، كاتب وأديب ومفكر لبناني.
1876 - محمد علي جناح، رئيس باكستان.

أدولف فينداوس، عالم كيمياء ألماني حاصل
على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1928.


1878 - لويس شيفروليه، مؤسس شركة شيفروليه.
1899 - همفري بوجارت، ممثل أمريكي.


1904 - غيرهارد هيرتسبيرغ، عالم كيمياء كندي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1971.


1906 - إرنست روسكا، عالم فيزياء ألماني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1986.


1913 - ميمي شكيب، ممثلة مصرية.
1916 - أحمد بن بلة، أول رئيس للجمهورية الجزائرية.


1918 - محمد أنور السادات، رئيس جمهورية
مصر العربية حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1978.


1930 - صلاح جاهين، شاعر مصري.
سامي سرحان، ممثل مصري.
1931 - نعيمة الصغير، ممثلة مصرية.
عادل خيري، ممثل مصري.
1935 - سميرة توفيق، مغنية لبنانية.
1944 - جارزينيو، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.
1948 - الملكة علياء الحسين، زوجة الحسين بن طلال ملك الأردن.
جويل سانتانا، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم برازيلي.
1949 - نواز شريف، رئيس وزراء باكستان.
سيسي سباسك، ممثلة أمريكية.
1960 - شريف عرفة، مخرج مصري.
1964 - غاري مكأليستر، لاعب كرة قدم إسكتلندي.
1970 - إيمانويل أمونيكي، لاعب كرة قدم نيجيري.
1971 - دايدو، مغنية إنجليزية
1974 - غادة عادل، ممثلة مصرية.
ناجما، ممثلة هندية.
1984 - مانويل كانغي، لاعب كرة قدم أنجولي.
كريس كاهيل، لاعب كرة قدم من ساموا.




وفيات

1784 - يوسا بوسون، رسام ياباني.
1868 - لينوس ييل، مهندس ميكانيكي أمريكي.
1926 - الإمبراطور تايشو، إمبراطور ياباني.
1949 - ليون شليسنجر، منتج سينمائي أمريكي.


1961 - أوتو لوفي، طبيب نمساوي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1936.


1973 - عصمت إينونو، رئيس تركيا.
1977 - تشارلي تشابلن، ممثل بريطاني - أمريكي.
1978 - صقر الرشود، مخرج مسرحي كويتي.
1989 - نيكولاي تشاوتشيسكو، رئيس رومانيا.
1995 - دين مارتن، مغني وممثل أمريكي.
2006 - جيمس براون، مغني أمريكي.
2009 - أنيس صايغ، كاتب ومفكر فلسطيني.


أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الميلاد لدى الطوائف المسيحية الغربية.
يوم الدستور في جمهورية الصين الشعبية.
يوم القائد الأعظم في باكستان.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*26 ديسمبر*


أحداث
1898 - ماري كوري وزوجها بيار كوري يكتشفان مادة الراديوم المشعة.

1941 - رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة ونستون تشرشل
يلقي خطاباً أمام الكونغرس الأمريكي بعد أقل من ثلاثه أسابيع
من دخول الولايات المتحدة في الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1957 - عقد مؤثمر التعاون الأفريقي - الآسيوي في القاهرة.

1990 - الزعيم الديني الإيراني علي خامنئي يعلن
تأييده لفتوى أصدرها سلفه الخميني بإهدار دم سلمان رشدي.

1991 - حل الاتحاد السوفيتي.الجبهة الإسلامية للإنقاذ
التي يتزعمها عباسي مدني تفوز في الدورة الأولى
من الانتخابات التشريعية التي أجريت على أساس
التعددية الحزبية في الجزائر.

1992 - وزير المالية ووزير التخطيط الكويتي ناصر الروضان
يقوم بإعاده افتتاح أبراج الكويت بعد أن تعرضت للتخريب
والسلب والدمار خلال الغزو العراقي للكويت.

2003 - زلزال مدمر يضرب مدينة بم الإيرانية
ويخلف عددًا كبيرًا من القتلى.

2004 - زلزال في المحيط الهندي يؤدي إلى نشوء ت
سونامي أدى إلى مقتل 229866 شخصًا في ماليزيا
وإندونيسيا والهند وتايلاند وبنغلاديش.


مواليد

1194 - الإمبراطور فريدريك الثاني، إمبراطور
الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة.

1872 - نورمان إنجيل، سياسي وأديب إنجليزي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1933.

1891 - هنري ميلر، كاتب أمريكي.
1893 - ماو تسي تونغ، زعيم الحزب الشيوعي الصيني.
1909 - أولدريتش نيجيدالي، لاعب كرة قدم تشيكوسلوفاكي.
1922 - كمال الشناوي، ممثل مصري.
1924 - إيلي كوهين، جاسوس إسرائيلي.
1934 - بدر الدين جمجوم، ممثل مصري.

1940 - إدوارد بريسكوت، اقتصادي أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 2004.

1947 - عاطف الطيب، مخرج مصري.

1949 - خوزيه راموس هورتا، رئيس تيمور الشرقية
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1996.

1953 - توماس هندريك إلفيس، رئيس إستونيا.
1961 - فادية عبد الغني، ممثلة مصرية.
1963 - لارس ألريك، عازف درمز دنماركي وعضو فرقة ميتاليكا.
1975 - بدر الجمعة، حارس مرمى كرة قدم كويتي.
مارسيلو ريوس، لاعب كرة مضرب من تشيلي.
1976 - براد سوايل، ممثل كندي.
1979 - كريس دوتري، مغني وعازف أمريكي.
فابيان كاريني، لاعب كرة قدم أوروغواني.
1990 - آرون رامزي، لاعب كرة قدم ويلزي.


وفيات

1530 - ظهير الدين بابر، مؤسس إمبراطورية مغول الهند.
1869 - جان لويس ماري بوازوي، طبيب وعالم فيزياء فرنسي.
1972 - هاري ترومان، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثالث والثلاثون.
1974 - فريد الأطرش، مغني سوري / مصري
2000 - جيسون روباردس، ممثل أمريكي.
2003 - يوشيو شيراي، ملاكم ياباني.
2006 - جيرالد فورد، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثامن والثلاثون.


أعياد ومناسبات

يوم الصناديق في المملكة المتحدة ودول الكومنولث.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*27 ديسمبر*


أحداث
537 - الانتهاء من بناء كنيسة آيا صوفيا في إسطنبول.
1934 - بلاد فارس تغير اسمها إلى إيران وذلك بمرسوم حكومي.
1938 - إجراء انتخابات المجلس التشريعي الكويتي الثاني.
1945 - تقسيم كوريا إلى شطرين شمالي وجنوبي.
إنشاء البنك الدولي وصندوق النقد الدولي.
الشيخ مصطفى عبد الرازق يتولى مشيخة الجامع الأزهر.
1949 - إعلان استقلال إندونيسيا عن هولندا.

1958 - مصر والاتحاد السوفيتي يوقعان اتفاق
خاص حول بناء المرحلة الأولى من السد العالي.

1966 - الولايات المتحدة وفيتنام الجنوبية يشنان هجوم
مشترك بشن هجوم مشترك على أحد معاقل الفيتكونغ
وأكثرها أمانًا في "غابة يومينه" والتي تقع في "دلتا ميكونج".

1978 - الملك خوان كارلوس الأول يقوم بالتصديق على الدستور
الإسباني الديمقراطي وذلك بعد إقراره في استفتاء قومي.

رابح بيطاط يتولى رئاسة الجزائر بالنيابة بعد وفاة الرئيس هواري بومدين.

1979 - الاتحاد السوفيتي يرسل 75000 جندي لأفغانستان
لتعزيز حكم باراك كارميل الزعيم الجديد للدولة وفي
محاولة لتوفير الاستقرار السياسي للوضع السياسي المضطرب.

1985 - هجمات متزامنة على مطار ليوناردو دا فينشي في
روما بإيطاليا ومطار فيينا الدولي في النمسا وذلك عندما
فتح مسلحون النيران عند بوابة الوصول الخاصة بشركة
طيران إل عال الإسرائيلية.

1991 - روسيا تحتل المقعد الدائم الخامس في الأمم المتحدة
بدلًا من الاتحاد السوفيتي لتصبح إحدى الدول الخمس التي
لها حق الفيتو.

2001 - الولايات المتحدة وجمهورية الصين الشعبية تبدآن
صفحة جديدة من العلاقات التجارية.

2007 - اغتيال بينظير بوتو رئيسة وزراء باكستان السابقة
بالرصاص وتبعة بتفجير إنتحاري.

2008 - إسرائيل تبدأ بعملية عسكرية اسمتها "الرصاص المصبوب"
ضد حركة حماس، حيث قامت قواته الجوية بشن غارات مفاجئة
على قطاع غزة أدت إلى سقوط ما لا يقل عن 1315 قتيل و5340 جريح.


مواليد

1571 - يوهانس كيبلر، فلكي ألماني.
1654 - ياكوب بيرنولي، عالم فيزياء سويسري.
1822 - لوي باستير، عالم فرنسي.
1901 - مارلينه ديتريش، ممثلة ومغنية أمريكية.
1921 - مصطفى محمود، مفكر وطبيب وكاتب وأديب مصري.
1930 - ملك سكر، ممثلة سورية.
1950 - روبيرتو بيتيغا، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.
1965 - سلمان خان، ممثل هندي.
1970 - شينا، مصارعة وممثلة أمريكية.
1974 - ماسي أوكا، ممثل أمريكي.
فميكو أوريكاسا، ممثلة أداء صوتي يابانية.
1979 - ديفيد دان، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1981 - إميلي دي رافن، ممثلة أسترالية.
1984 - جيل سيمون، لاعب كرة مضرب فرنسي.
1985 - لوغان بايلي، حارس مرمى كرة قدم بلجيكي.
1987 - مرزوق زكي، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.


وفيات

1923 - غوستاف إيفل، معماري فرنسي.
1966 - غييرمو ستابيلي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.

1972 - ليستر بولز بيرسون، رئيس وزراء كندا
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1957.

1977 - الشيخ البهي الخولي، أحد مؤسسي
جماعة الإخوان المسلمون في مصر.

1978 - هواري بومدين، رئيس الجزائر.
2002 - يوسف فخر الدين، ممثل مصري.
2006 - علال الغازي، أديب مغربي.
2007 - بينظير بوتو، رئيسه وزراء باكستان.


أعياد ومناسبات

يوم القديس يوحنا بن زبدي.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*28 ديسمبر*

أحداث
1882 - الإنجليز ينفون الزعيم المصري أحمد عرابي إلى جزيرة سرنديب.
1903 - افتتاح المتحف الإسلامي في القاهرة.
1908 - زلزال في مدينة مسينة من جزيرة صقلية يحصد 75000 نسمة.

1947 - مجموعة يهودية تهاجم "مقهى اللفتاوي"
في البلدة القديمة من القدس وتقتل وتجرح 17 فلسطينيًا.

1948 - اغتيال رئيس الوزراء المصري محمود فهمي النقراشي.

1968 - قوة كوماندوس إسرائيلية تشن هجومًا على مطار
بيروت الدولي وتدمر أسطولًا مكونًا من 13 طائرة مدنية
تابعة لمختلف شركات النقل اللبنانية العاملة آنذاك،
وقد جاءت هذه العملية ردًا على هجوم قام به عنصران
تابعان للجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين ضد طائرة
إل عال الإسرائيلية في مطار أثينا.

1981 - ولادة أول طفلة أنابيب في الولايات المتحدة.

1999 - انتخاب الرئيس التركمانستاني صابر مراد نيازوف
رئيسًا مدى الحياة.

2004 - أسامة بن لادن يظهر في شريط مرئي
يدعو فيه إلى مقاطعة الانتخابات العراقية.

2007 - البرلمان النيبالي يلغي الحكم الملكي
ويعلن نيبال جمهورية ديمقراطية.


مواليد

1522 - مارغريت هابسبورغ، حاكمة هولندا.

1856 - وودرو ويلسون، رئيس الولايات المتحدة
الثامن والعشرون حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1919.

1882 - آرثر ستانلي إيدنجتون، عالم إنجليزي في علم الفلك.
1902 - مورتيمر أدلر، فيلسوف أمريكي.
1903 - جون فون نيومان، عالم رياضيات أمريكي.
1921 - عبد المنعم مدبولي، ممثل مصري.
1922 - ستان لي، كاتب وممثل أمريكي.
1936 - أنتي زانتيك، لاعب كرة قدم يوغسلافي.

1944 - كاري موليس، عالم كيمياء أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1993.

1953 - ريشارد كليدرمان، موسيقي فرنسي.
1954 - دنزل واشنطن، ممثل أمريكي.

1955 - ليو شياوبو، ناشط صيني في حقوق الإنسان
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 2010.

1969 - لينوس تورفالدس، مؤلف نواة لينكس.
1971 - شعبان عباس، ممثل كويتي.
1980 - لومانا لوا لوا، لاعب كرة قدم كونغولي.
فينيسا فرليتو، ممثلة أمريكية.
1981 - سينا ميلير، ممثلة إنجليزية.
خالد بولحروز، لاعب كرة قدم هولندي من أصل مغربي.
ميكا فايراينن، لاعب كرة قدم فنلندي.
1982 - غدير صفر، ممثلة كويتية.
1984 - ليروي ليتا، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1986 - توم هودلستون، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1987 - توماس ديكر، ممثل أمريكي.


وفيات

300 - البابا ثاؤنا، بابا الإسكندرية.
1503 - بييرو الثاني دي ميديشي، حاكم فلورنسا.
1663 - فرانشيسكو ماريا جريمالدي، عالم رياضيات وفيزياء إيطالي.
1694 - الملكة ماري الثانية، ملكة إنجلترا.
1703 - السلطان مصطفى الثاني، سلطان عثماني.
1947 - الملك فيتوريو إمانويلي الثالث، آخر ملوك إيطاليا.
1948 - محمود فهمي النقراشي، رئيس وزراء مصر.
2002 - الأميرة فادية، ابنه فاروق الأول ملك مصر.
2007 - الشيخ عبد الله الأحمر، رئيس مجلس النواب اليمني.
2009 - الحبيب بورقيبة الابن، سياسي تونسي.


أعياد ومناسبات

ذكرى مذبحة الأبرياء.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*29 ديسمبر*

أحداث
1170 - اغتيال القديس توماس بيكيت في كاتدرائية كانتربيري
بواسطة أتباع الملك هنري الثاني وذلك نتيجة لصراع معه.

1940 - الطائرات الألمانية تقصف لندن بالقنابل الحارقة
وقد أدى ذلك إلى اشتعال النيران في أنحاء المدينة
ومبنى البرلمان، كما أدى إلى مصرع ما يقارب 3600 مدني
بريطاني وذلك بفترة الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1944 - صدور أول عدد من جريدة لوموند الفرنسية.

1947 - منظمة الإرجون اليهودية تنفذ مذبحة في
باب العمود في القدس وتقتل وتجرح 41 فلسطينيًا.

1975 - صدور قانون بريطاني يضع حدًا للتمييز بين الجنسين
في الأجور، ونص القانون على حق المرأه بالحصول على أجر
مساو لأجر الرجل، كما يمنحها حقوقًا متساوية في العمل والمجتمع،
وأصبح التمييز بين الجنسين من قبل أصحاب العمل
أمر غير قانوني ويعاقب عليه القانون.

1989 - انتخاب فاتسلاف هافيل كأول رئيس غير
شيوعي لتشيكوسلوفاكيا.

1992 - تنظيم القاعدة يقوم بأول عملية هجوم بتفجير
قنبلتان في عدن باليمن إستهدفت الأولى فندق
موفنبيك والثانية موقف السيارات التابع لفندق جولدموهر.

1998 - قادة الخمير الحمر في كمبوديا يقدمون إعتذارهم
عن المجازر التي إرتكبوها بحق المدنيين أبان فترة السبعينيات
والتي نتج عنها حوالي مليون ونصف قتيل.

2001 - حريق كبير في الحي التاريخي وسط العاصمة
البيروفية ليما يؤدي إلى مصرع 280 شخص وجرح الآلاف.

2008 - الملك عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين ملك الأردن يعين
اللواء محمد الرقاد مديرًا للمخابرات العامة خلفًا للفريق محمد الذهبي.


مواليد

1709 - الإمبراطورة إليزابيث، إمبراطورة الإمبراطورية الروسية.
1800 - تشارلز جوديير، عالم كيمياء ومخترع أمريكي.
1808 - أندرو جونسون، رئيس الولايات المتحدة السابع عشر.
1809 - وليام غلادستون، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.

1910 - رونالد كوس، اقتصادي بريطاني حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1991.

1938 - جون فويت، ممثل أمريكي.
1959 - باتريسيا كلاركسون، ممثلة أمريكية.
1970 - إنريكو كييزا، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.
1972 - جود لو، ممثل إنجليزي.
1978 - كيرون داير، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1988 - أجنيس سافاي، لاعبة كرة مضرب مجرية.


وفيات

721 - الإمبراطورة غيميه، إمبراطورة اليابان.
1170 - القديس توماس بيكيت، أسقف كانتربيري.
1825 - جاك لوي دافيد، رسام فرنسي.
1906 - إبراهيم اليازجي، لغوي وناقد وأديب لبناني.

1924 - كارل شبيتلر، أديب سويسري حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1919.

1929 - فيلهلم مايباخ، رجل أعمال ومصمم سيارات ألماني.
1986 - هارولد ماكميلان، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
أندري تاركوفسكي، مخرج وممثل وكاتب روسي.
2003 - أحمد صدقي الدجاني، مفكر فلسطيني.


أعياد ومناسبات

يوم القديس توماس بيكيت.

----------


## اليمامة

*30 ديسمبر*


أحداث
1862 - السفينة الأمريكية "مونيتور" والتي تمثل أحد الابتكارات
الحديثة في مجال المعارك البحرية تغرق إثر هبوب عاصفة قوية.

1880 - فرنسا تضم تاهيتي إلى أراضيها.
1922 - ميلاد اتحاد الجمهوريات الإشتراكية السوفياتية.
1947 - إعلان الجمهورية الشعبية في رومانيا.

1961 - إجراء انتخابات المجلس التأسيسي في الكويت
وذلك بهدف وضع دستور للبلد.

1965 - انتخاب فرديناند ماركوس رئيساً على الفلبين.

1972 - الولايات المتحدة توقف قصفها المكثف على
شمال فيتنام وذلك أثناء حرب فيتنام.

1985 - الرئيس السوري حافظ الأسد يجتمع مع ملك
الأردن الحسين بن طلال في دمشق بعد قطيعة دامت ست سنوات.

1997 - سقوط 400 مدني قتلى من 4 قرى
في أسوأ أحداث العنف في الجزائر.

2006 - تنفيذ حكم الإعدام بالرئيس العراقي السابق صدام حسين.
تفجيرات إرهابية في مطار بارخوس الدولي في مدريد.


مواليد

39 - تيتوس، إمبراطور روماني.
1673 - السلطان أحمد الثالث، سلطان عثماني.
1819 - جون وايت جيري، سياسي أمريكي.

1865 - روديارد كبلينغ، أديب وشاعر بريطاني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1907.

1873 - آل سميث، سياسي أمريكي.
1884 - هيديكي توجو، رئيس وزراء اليابان.
1898 - أم كلثوم، مغنية مصرية.
1921 - رشيد كرامي، رئيس وزراء لبنان.
1934 - جون باهكال، عالم فيزياء أمريكي.
1935 - عمر بونجو، رئيس الغابون.
1937 - غوردون بانكس، حارس مرمى كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1946 - بيرتي فوغتس، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم ألماني.
باتي سميث، مغنية وكاتبة أمريكية.
1971 - ريكاردو لوبيز فيليبي، حارس مرمى كرة قدم إسباني.
1975 - تايغر وودز، لاعب غولف أمريكي.
1977 - ساشا إليتش، لاعب كرة قدم صربي.
1979 - فلافيو أمادو، لاعب كرة قدم أنجولي.
1980 - إليزا دوشكو، ممثلة أمريكية.
1981 - علي الحبسي، حارس مرمى كرة قدم عُماني.
1984 - راندال أزوفيفا، لاعب كرة قدم كوستاريكي.


وفيات

1525 - جاكوب فوغر، مصرفي ألماني.
1640 - جان فرنسوا راجيس، قديس فرنسي.
1644 - فان هيلموت، عالم بلجيكي في علم النبات.
1941 - إل ليسيتزكي، معماري ومصور روسي.

1944 - رومان رولان، كاتب فرنسي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1915.

1968 - تريغفي لي، سياسي نرويجي وأول أمين عام للأمم المتحدة.
1969 - محب الدين الخطيب، مؤلف ومحقق سوري.
1990 - خالد صالح الغنيم، رئيس مجلس الأمة الكويتي.
2006 - صدام حسين، رئيس العراق.
2009 - عبد الرحمن وحيد، رئيس إندونيسيا.


أعياد ومناسبات

ذكرى وليمة العائلة المقدسة.
يوم ريزال في الفلبين.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*31 ديسمبر*


*كل عام وأنتم بخير* 


أحداث
1097 - حاكم دمشق دقاق بن تتش يقوم بمحاولة لنجدة
أنطاكية المحاصرة من قبل الصليبيين.

1600 - تأسيس شركة الهند الشرقية وذلك في عهد
الملكة إليزابيث الأولى، وقد احتكرت هذه الشركة التجارة
بين أفريقيا وآسيا وأمريكا، وقد واصلت نشاطها حتى حلت سنة 1874.

1857 - الملكة فيكتوريا ملكة المملكة المتحدة تختار
مدينة أوتوا في أونتاريو عاصمة لكندا.

1909 - افتتاح جسر مانهاتن في نيويورك والذي يصل بين
"باولي" و"كانال ستريت" في "شينتاون" و"فلا تبوش أفينيو" في بروكلين.

1912 - الإيطاليون يحتلون مدينة سرت في ليبيا.
1945 - الرئيس الأمريكي هاري ترومان يعلن نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1946 - جلاء القوات العسكرية الأجنبية نهائيًا عن لبنان.

1947 - عصابات هاجاناه ترتكب مجزرة بحق سكان بلدة الشيخ
أدت إلى مقتل العديد من النساء والأطفال، وبلغت حصيلة
القتلى ما يقارب ال600 فلسطيني.

رفع قضية كشمير المتنازع عليها بين باكستان والهند إلى الأمم المتحدة.

1955 - شركة جنرال موتورز تصبح أول شركة أمريكية
تحقق أرباحًا تفوق المليار دولار أمريكي.

1961 - تأسيس الصندوق الكويتي للتنمية الاقتصادية العربية
كمؤسسة كويتية لتوفير وإدارة المساعدة المالية والتقنية للدول النامية.

1977 - الشيخ جابر الأحمد الصباح يتولى الحكم في
الكويت خلفًا للشيخ صباح السالم الصباح.

1984 - الولايات المتحدة تنسحب من منظمة
التربية والثقافة والعلوم - يونسكو.

1999 - الرئيس الروسي بوريس يلتسن يستقيل من منصبه،
والسلطات الرئاسية تنتقل إلى رئيس الوزراء فلاديمير
بوتين وذلك حتى إجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية.

الحكومة الأمريكية تسلم إدارة قناة بنما إلى الحكومة البنمية.

2006 - المملكة المتحدة تسدد آخر قسط من ديونها
منذ الحرب العالمية الثانية للولايات المتحدة.




مواليد

1378 - البابا كاليستوس الثالث، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1491 - جاك كارتييه، مستكشف فرنسي.
1738 - تشارلز كورن واليس، عسكري بريطاني.
1763 - بيير شارلز فيلنوف، نائب أدميرال الأسطول الفرنسي.
1830 - الخديوي إسماعيل، خامس حكام مصر من الأسرة العلوية.
1869 - هنري ماتيس، رسام فرنسي.

1880 - جورج مارشال، وزير خارجية الولايات المتحدة
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1953.

1905 - هنري فوندا، ممثل أمريكي.
1935 - الأمير سلمان بن عبد العزيز آل سعود، أمير منطقة الرياض.
1937 - أنثوني هوبكنز، ممثل بريطاني - أمريكي.

أفرام هيرشكو، عالم كيمياء إسرائيلي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 2004.

1941 - أليكس فيرغسون، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إسكتلندي.
1943 - بن كينغسلي، ممثل بريطاني.
1948 - دونا سمر، مغنية أمريكية.
1959 - فال كيلمر، ممثل أمريكي.
1960 - ستيف بروس، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1965 - نيكولاس سباركس، كاتب أمريكي.
جونج لي، ممثلة صينية.
1969 - خافيير مانخارين، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.
1979 - عمرو مصطفى، مغني وملحن مصري.
1982 - ريم عبد الرحمن، ممثلة مصرية مقيمة في قطر.
كريغ غوردون، حارس مرمى كرة قدم إسكتلندي.
1984 - فهد الرشيدي، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.
بثينة الرئيسي، ممثلة عُمانية.
1985 - عبدالله العثمان,كاتب وشاعر المملكة العربية السعودية.




وفيات

192 - كومودوس، سادس الأباطرة الأنطونيين الرومان.
1936 - ميجل ديه أونامونو، كاتب وفيلسوف إسباني.
1971 - فيكرام سرابهاي، عالم فيزياء هندي.
1977 - الشيخ صباح السالم الصباح، أمير دولة الكويت الثاني عشر.
1993 - زفياد جامساخورديا، رئيس جورجيا.
1999 - الشيخ أبو الحسن الندوي، علامة وكاتب إسلامي ومؤسس المجمع العلمي الإسلامي في الهند.

2004 - جيرارد ديبرو، اقتصادي فرنسي حاصل
على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1983.

2007 - جمال بدوي، كاتب ومؤرخ مصري.
ماركو بلتولا، موسيقي وممثل فنلندي.
إيتوري سوتزاس، مهندس معماري ومصمم إيطالي.
2008 - إحسان القلعاوي، ممثلة مصرية.




أعياد ومناسبات

ليلة رأس السنة.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*1 ينــــــايــــر*









أحداث






1531 - تأسيس مدينة ريو دي جانيرو على المحيط الأطلسي.



1651 - شارل الثاني يتولى الحكم في إسكتلندا.



1673 - بداية التوزيع النظامي للبريد بين نيويورك وبوسطن.



1801 - عقد الوحدة بين بريطانيا العظمى وأيرلندا.



اكتشاف أول نيزك على سطح الأرض.



1804 - نهاية الحكم الفرنسي على جزيرة هايتي.



1808 - الولايات المتحدة تمنع استيراد العبيد.



1823 - بريطانيا تعلن سيادتها على جزر فوكلاند.



1861 - بورفيريو دياز يغزو المكسيك.



1863 - الرئيس الأمريكي أبراهام لينكون يحرر الزنوج من العبودية.



1880 - فرديناند دي لسبس يشرع في إنجاز قناة بنما.

1885 - تحديد خط الطول المرجعي الدولي في





غرينيتش (خط طول 0 درجة) البريطانية.

1893 - اليابان تبدأ في استعمال التقويم الغريغوري.



1899 - نهاية الحكم الإسباني في كوبا على يد القوات





الأمريكية التي تدخلت تحت غطاء مساعدة الثوار الكوبيين.






1901 - تشكيل الكومنولث الأسترالي من قبل خمس مستعمرات بريطانية.





1912 - الإعلان الأول لجمهورية الصين الشعبية.


1916 - القوات الألمانبة تنسحب من ياوندي وتتخلى عن مستعمرتها





في الكاميرون لصالح القوات البريطانية وتتجهة نحو غينيا الإسبانية.





1925 - حلب ودمشق تتحدان في بلد واحد باسم سوريا.




1934 - جزيرة ألكتراز الشهيرة المتواجدة بخليج سان فرانسيسكو



تتحول إلى سجن فيدرالي أمريكي.






1935 - الزعيم التركي مصطفى كمال يتسمى باسم كمال أتاتورك



والذي يعني أبو الأتراك.





1947 - تأميم صناعة الفحم في المملكة المتحدة.




1948 - الإعلان عن تشكيل جيش الإنقاذ بقيادة



فوزي القاوقجي لمساعدة الفلسطينين.





بدء العمل بالاتفاقية العامة للتعرفة الجمركية والتجارية - جات.



1952 - إعلان الدستور الأردني.



1956 - استقلال السودان عن مصر والمملكة المتحدة وإعلان الجمهورية.


1959 - القوات الموالية لفيدل كاسترو تزيح فولجينسيو باتيستا





من منصب رئاسة كوبا إثر انقلاب عسكري.





1960 - استقلال الكاميرون.


1962 - رئيس الوزراء السوري معروف الدواليبي يعلن عن





توسط سوريا لحل النزاع الكويتي العراقي.





استقلال ساموا الغربية عن نيوزيلندا.




1964 - انقسام فيدرالية روديسيا ونيازالاند إلى جمهورية زامبيا



المستقلة والتي كانت تحمل اسم روديسيا الشمالية، وجمهورية



ملاوي المستقلة والتي كانت تحمل اسم نيازالاند، وبقاء



روديسيا الجنوبية كمستعمرة بريطانية.






1965 - صدور البيان الأول لحركة فتح الفلسطينية وبداية الثورة المسلحة.



1966 - جان بيدل بوكاسا يقوم بانقاب عسكري في جمهورية أفريقيا الوسطى.





1971 - منع بث اللوحات الدعائية في التلفزيون الأمريكي التي تروج للسجائر.





1972 - بداية الوحدة الرسمية بين مصر وليبيا.


1978 - انفجار طائرة هندية من نوع بوينغ 747 وسقوطها





قبالة سواحل مدينة مومباي مما أدى إلى مقتل 213 شخص.




1980 - سكرتير عام الأمم المتحدة كورت فالدهايم يزور إيران لبحث



الأفراج عن الرهائن الأمريكيين المحتجزين داخل السفارة الأمريكية بطهران.






1982 - إقالة مستشار الأمن القومي الأمريكي ريتشارد ألن



لتورطه في قضية الرشوة اليابانية.





1984 - استقلال سلطنة بروناي عن المملكة المتحدة.



1985 - إجراء أول مكالمة بهاتف نقال في المملكة المتحدة.





1993 - تفكك جمهورية تشيكوسلوفاكيا وتأسيس دولتان



مستقلتان هما التشيك وسلوفاكيا.





بدء بث قناة يورونيوز التلفزيونية الإخبارية الأوروبية متعددة اللغات.





1994 - دخول اتفاق التبادل الحر لأمريكا الشمالية - نافتا



حيز التنفيذ بين المكسيك والولايات المتحدة وكندا.






1995 - دخول اتفاقية منظمة التجارة العالمية حيز التنفيذ.



السويد والنمسا وفنلندا ينضمون إلى الاتحاد الأوروبي.



1998 - منع التدخين بالمطاعم والحانات بكاليفورنيا.



1999 - بداية التعامل بالعملة الأووربية المشتركة - يورو.



2001 - انضمام اليونان إلى منطقة التداول باليورو.





2004 - مؤسسة الأقصى لإعمار المقدسات تكشف عن مخطط



لبلدية القدس بحفر نفق جديد يمر تحت ساحة حائط البراق



وتحت باب المغاربة ومنه إلى الحائط الجنوبي للمسجد الاقصى،



وسيشكل هذا النفق إمتدادًا للنفق الأول الذي تم شقه عام 1996



أسفل الحائط الغربي للمسجد الأقصى ليربط بين ساحة البراق



وطريق الآلام في المدينة المقدسة.





الرئيس الباكستاني برفيز مشرف يحصل على ثقة البرلمان



واللجان المحلية للاستمرار في منصب الرئاسة.





2007 - بلغاريا ورومانيا تنضمان إلى الاتحاد الأوروبي.


2009 - الحكومة العراقية تتسلم السيطرة على المنطقة الخضراء





في بغداد من القوات متعددة الجنسيات وذلك بموجب الاتفاقية الأمنية



بين العراق والولايات المتحدة، ورئيس الوزراء العراقي نوري المالكي



يعتبر هذا اليوم يوم عيد.






اغتيال القيادي في حركة حماس نزار ريان مع زوجاته الأربع و9 من أبنائه



في هجوم جوي إسرائيلي على منزله في جباليا وذلك ضمن أحداث



عملية الرصاص المسكوب.






تفجير بواسطة سيارة مفخخة يستهدف كنيسة في منطقة

سيدي بشربالإسكندرية مع أول دقائق العام الجديد وأدى إلى

سقوط عدد من القتلى والجرحى.





ديلما روسيف تؤدي اليمين الدستورية لتصبح أول

امرأة تتولى الرئاسة في البرازيل.








مواليد




766 - الإمام علي الرضا، الإمام الثامن من أئمة الشيعة الاثنا عشرية.


1431 - البابا إسكندر السادس، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.



1638 - الإمبراطور غو-ساي، إمبراطور اليابان.



1735 ـ بول ريفير، صانع فضة ووطني أمريكي.



1863 - بيير دي كوبرتان، رياضي فرنسي.



1879 - إدوارد مورغان فورستر، روائي إنجليزي.



1892 - مانويل روكساس، رئيس الفلبين.



1894 - ساتيندرا ناث بوز، عالم رياضيات هندي.



1895 - إدغار هوفر، رئيس مكتب التحقيقات الفيدرالي.



1916 - عبد اللطيف فتحي، ممثل سوري.



1919 - إحسان عبد القدوس، روائي مصري.



جيروم ديفيد سالينغر، روائي أمريكي.



1920 - إبراهيم الشامي، ممثل مصري.



1923 - نبيل الدسوقي، ممثل مصري.



1930 - جعفر نميري، رئيس السودان.



1934 ـ الأخضر الإبراهيمي، سياسي ودبلوماسي جزائري.



1935 - يوسف فخر الدين، ممثل مصري.



1938 - فاروق الباز، عالم جيولوجيا أمريكي من أصل مصري.



1942 - ناهد شريف، ممثلة مصرية.



الحسن واتارا، سياسي إيفواري.



1944 - عمر البشير، رئيس السودان.



ليلى جمال، ممثلة مصرية.



1945 - زولتان فارغا، لاعب كرة قدم هنغاري.



1946 - ريفيلينو، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.



1947 - جون كورزاين، سياسي أمريكي.



1951 - عماد رشاد، ممثل مصري.



1952 - الشيخ حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني، أمير دولة قطر.



1956 - زياد الرحباني، موسيقي لبناني.



1959 - عبد الأحد مومند، رائد فضاء أفغاني.



1962 - نبيل شعيل، مغني كويتي.



1963 - ألبريجو إيفاني، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.



1968 - دافور سوكر، لاعب كرة قدم كرواتي.



1972 - ليليان تورام، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.



1975 - إييتشيرو أودا، رسام مانغا ياباني.



1977 - حسن صالحميدزيتش، لاعب كرة قدم بوسني.



1981 - إيدن ريجل، ممثلة أمريكية.



ملادن بيتريتش، لاعب كرة قدم كرواتي.



1982 - ديفيد نالبانديان، لاعب كرة مضرب أرجنتيني.



1983 - كالوم دافينبورت، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.



1984 - محمد غدار، لاعب كرة قدم لبناني.



خوسيه باولو غيريرو، لاعب كرة قدم بيروفي.



1985 - ستيفن ديفيز، لاعب كرة قدم أيرلندي شمالي.



إبراهيما كيتا، لاعب كرة قدم إيفواري.



دنيا سمير غانم، ممثلة ومغنية مصرية.



1986 - عبد الرحمن المسعد، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.



1992 - جاك ويلشير، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.



محمد علي، لاعب كرة قدم سوري.



شين دافي، لاعب كرة قدم أيرلندي.










وفيات



874 - الإمام الحسن العسكري، الإمام الحادي عشر


من أئمة الشيعة الاثنا عشرية.

1559 - الملك كريستيان الثالث، ملك الدنمارك والنرويج.





1748 - يوهان بيرنولي، عالم رياضيات سويسري.



1817 - مارتن كلابروث، عالم كيمياء ألماني.



1894 - هاينريخ رودولف هيرتس، عالم فيزياء ألماني.



1921 - تيوبالت فون بتمان هولفيغ، مستشار ألمانيا.



1953 - هانك وليامز، مغني أمريكي.



1966 - فينسنت أوريول، رئيس فرنسا.





1995 - يوجين ويغنر، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على



جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1963.






2005 - شيرلي تشيشولم، سياسية أمريكية.



2006 - جمال عمار، مخرج مصري.



2009 - نزار ريان، قيادي في حركة حماس.







أعياد ومناسبات





رأس السنة الميلادية.


رأس السنة اليابانية.



اليوم الوطني في السودان.



اليوم الوطني في هايتي.



اليوم الوطني في ناورو.



عيد التحرير في كوبا.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*2 ينــــــايــــر*



أحداث
1492 - نهاية الحكم العربي لإسبانيا بسقوط غرناطة
واستسلام ملكها أبو عبد الله محمد الثاني عشر.

1757 - البريطانيون يستولون على مدينة كلكتا الهندية.

1788 - جورجيا تصبح الولاية الرابعة التي تقر وتوافق
على الانضمام إلى الكونفدرالية الأمريكية.

1793 - بروسيا وروسيا تقتسمان بولندا.

1890 - إدارة الرئيس الأمريكي بنجامين هاريسون
تعين الأمريكية "أليس سانجر" كأول امرأة تنظم إلى هيئة
موظفي البيت الأبيض.

1900 - جون هاي يعلن عن سياسة الباب المفتوح
لتشجيع التجارة مع الصين.

1929 – كندا والولايات المتحدة تتفقان على حماية شلالات نياجارا.

1937 - إنجلترا وإيطاليا توقعان على اتفاق البحر المتوسط
وصيانة استقلال إسبانيا.

1942 - مانيلا تسقط بيد القوات اليابانبة في الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1943 - القوات الألمانية تبدأ انسحابها من القوقاز بعد أن
حاصرتهم الثلوج خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1946 - ملك ألبانيا زغو الأول يتنازل عن العرش مع احتفاظه
بحقه فيه ويبقى في الإسكندرية وذلك لعدم قدرته
على العودة لبلاده التي سيطر عليها الشيوعيون.

1947 - الزعيم الهندي مهاتما غاندي يبدأ مسيرة من أجل السلام
في الهند بعد أن ظهرت بوادر الحرب الأهلية بين الهندوس والمسلمين
في شبه القارة الهندية مع اقتراب الاستقلال من الاحتلال البريطاني.

1950 - توقيع اتفاقية بورتسمث بين اليابان وروسيا لإنهاء
الحرب بينهما بوساطة الرئيس الأمريكي ثيودور روزفلت.

1964 - الفريق أيوب خان يتولى رئاسة باكستان.
1984 - الجنرال محمدو بوهاري يعلن نفسه رئيسًا لنيجيريا.
1986 - افتتاح المسرح القومي في مصر بعد إعادة تجديدة.
2002 - لوفي مواناوازا يتولى رئاسة زامبيا.

2006 - عناصر من أمناء جبل الهيكل يؤدون طقوسًا دينية
تدعو لهدم المسجد الأقصى وعدم تقسيم القدس، ويعتدون
على عدد من الشبان الفلسطينيين في باب الخليل والواد
بالبلدة القديمة ويحاولون اقتحام المسجد الأقصى.

2007 - بان كي مون يستلم مهامه كأمين عام
للأمم المتحدة من سلفه كوفي عنان.

2009 - الشيخ سعود بن راشد المعلا يتولى حكم
إمارة أم القيوين خلفًا لوالده الشيخ راشد بن أحمد المعلا.


مواليد

1642 - السلطان محمد الرابع، سلطان عثماني.
1699 - السلطان عثمان الثالث، سلطان عثماني.
1895 - فولك برنادوت، دبلوماسي سويدي.
1927 - فؤاد راتب، ممثل مصري عرف باسم الخواجة بيجو.
1931 - فرانتشيك شافرانيك، لاعب كرة قدم تشيكوسلوفاكي.
1968 - كوبا جودينج جونيور، ممثل أمريكي.
1969 - دومينيغوس، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم برتغالي.
1981 - ماكسيميليانو رودريغيز، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.
1983 - كايت بوسورث، ممثلة أمريكية.
1984 - سلطان الطوقي، لاعب كرة قدم عُماني.
1988 - جوني إيفانز، لاعب كرة قدم أيرلندي شمالي.
1991 - دافيد سانتون، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.




وفيات

1995 - محمد سياد بري، رئيس الصومال.
1995 - مانويل ريفيرا، رسام إسباني.
2009 - راشد بن أحمد المعلا، حاكم إمارة أم القيوين.




أعياد ومناسبات

يوم القديس باسيليوس.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*3 ينــــــايــــر*


أحداث
1777 - قوات الثورة الأمريكية بقيادة الجنرال جورج واشنطن
تهزم القوات البريطانية في معركة برنستون بولاية نيو جيرسي الأمريكية.

1809 - المخترع الفرنسي نيكولاس أبيرت يكتشاف
الحفظ الغذائي والذي وضع أسس حديثة للحفظ الغذائي.

1899 - الولايات المتحدة تحتل كوبا.

1917 - فرنسا والمملكة المتحدة تعترفان بالشريف
حسين ملكاً على الحجاز.

1924 - عالِم المصريات البريطاني هوارد كارتر يكتشف
تابوت الفرعون المصري توت عنخ أمون بعد
نحو عامين من اكتشاف مقبرته.

1935 – إيطاليا الفاشية بقيادة بينيتو موسوليني تغزو الحبشة.
1939 - صدور أول نسخة من مجلة الثقافة المصرية.

1956 - بداية البث التلفزيوني العراقي ليكون ثاني
بلد عربي بعد مصر يدخل به البث التلفزيوني.

1959 - ألاسكا تصبح الولاية رقم 50 ضمن الولايات المتحدة.
1962 - الولايات المتحدة تقطع علاقتها مع كوبا.
1970 - كورت فالدهايم يتولى الأمانة العامة للأمم المتحدة.
1985 - إسرائيل تعترف بأنها قامت سراً بنقل يهود الفلاشا من إثيوبيا.

1990 - الحاكم العسكري لبنما الجنرال مانويل نورييغا يستسلم
للقوات الأمريكية التي شنت منذ ديسمبر 1989 حملة عسكرية
على بنما من أجل القبض عليه وإسقاط نظامه.

2004 - تحطم طائرة مصرية كانت تقل سياحاً فرنسيين
في طريقها من مدينة شرم الشيخ إلى القاهرة حيث
سقطت في البحر الأحمر وأدى ذلك مقتل 148 شخص.

2005 - الكويت تعتقل عدداً من العسكريين الكويتيين
بتهمة التخطيط لضرب القوات الأمريكية في الكويت.

2006 - رئيس الحركة الإسلامية في فلسطين الشيخ رائد صلاح
يعقد مؤتمر صحفي في شرقي القدس ويكشف في شرح
مفصل وبالصور الموثقة فوتوغرافيًا وبالفيديو عن وجود كنيس
يهوديٍ أسفل المسجد الأقصى وعن العديد من الغرف المستحدثة،
وأضاف أن هناك مصمم يدعى إلياف نحليلئلي قام على مدار
سنوات بإقامة سبع غرف تحت المسجد الأقصى.

2009 - إسرائيل تبدأ غزوها البري على قطاع غزة وذلك
في اليوم الثامن من عملياتها على القطاع التي اسمتها
الرصاص المصبوب.


مواليد

106 ق.م - شيشرون، كاتب روماني وخطيب روما.
1836 - ساكاموتو ريوما، ثوري ياباني.
1883 - كليمنت أتلي، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1892 ـ ج. ر. ر. تولكين، فيلولوجي وكاتب روائي وإنكليزي.
1937 - نادية لطفي، ممثلة مصرية.
1949 - نيللي، ممثلة مصرية.
1954 - عبد العزيز العنبري، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.
1956 - ميل غيبسون، ممثل أمريكي من أصل أسترالي.
1969 - مايكل شوماخر، سائق سيارات تسابق ألماني.
1976 - أنجيلوس باسيناس، لاعب كرة قدم يوناني.
1977 - لي بوير، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.


وفيات

1966 - الشيخ خالد العبد الله السالم الصباح، وزير كويتي سابق.

1967 - جاك روبي، قاتل لي هارفي اوزوالد المتهم
الرئيسي بمقتل الرئيس الأمريكي جون كينيدي.

1988 - روزا أوسليندر، شاعرة ألمانية.
2008 - شريف العلمي، إعلامي أردني من أصل فلسطيني.


أعياد ومناسبات

يوم مهرجان باكس، من الأسطورة الرومانية.

----------


## اليمامة

*4 ينــــــايــــر*



أحداث
808 - تأسيس مدينة فاس على يد إدريس الثاني لتكون
أول عاصمة إسلامية في المغرب الأقصى.

1493 - المستكشف الإيطالي كريستوفر كولومبوس يغادر
العالم الجديد إلى إسبانيا وذلك بعد إكماله لأول رحلاته الأستكشافية.

1717 - التوقيع على الحلف الثلاثي بين هولندا وفرنسا وإنجلترا.
1896 - ولاية يوتا تصبح الولاية 45 من الولايات المتحدة.

1941 - إندلاع معركة البردية في طبرق بليبيا بين الجيش
البريطاني بقيادة الجنرال ريتشارد أوكونور والجيش الإيطالي.

1948 - الإعلان عن استقلال بورما.

1951 - القوات الصينية – الكورية الشمالية تحتل مدينة
سيول في إطار الحرب الكورية.

1958 - المركبة السوفييتية سبوتنك-1 تنحرف عن مسارها
وتهوي ناحية الأرض.

1959 - المركبة الفضائية لونا 1 تصبح أول مركبة
فضائية تصل إلى جوار القمر.

1961 - إنعقاد مؤتمر الدار البيضاء بين أقطاب أفريقيا
جمال عبد الناصر ومحمد الخامس وكوامي نكروما وجومو كينياتا.

1962 - مدينة نيويورك توظف قطارات تشتغل بدون طاقم.

1965 - إسرائيل تعلن إن عدد يهود الفلاشا المهاجرين
إليها هو 250 ألف شخص.

1969 - فرنسا تبدأ بتنفيذ قرار حظر تصدير الأسلحة
وقطع غيار المعدات العسكرية إلى إسرائيل وذلك
ردًا على عدوان إسرائيل على مطار بيروت الدولي.

1980 - الرئيس الأمريكي جيمي كارتر يعلن مقاطعة
الولايات المتحدة لدورة الألعاب الأولمبية التي ستقام بصيف 1980
في موسكو وذلك احتجاجًا على الغزو السوفيتي لأفغانستان.

1989 - مقاتلات الولايات المتحدة تسقط مقاتلتين ليبيتين
داخل المياه الإقليمية الليبية في البحر الأبيض المتوسط.

2005 - اغتيال محافظ بغداد علي الحيدري و 6
من أفراد حمايته الشخصية.

2006 - الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم يتولى حكم إمارة
دبي بعد وفاه أخيه الشيخ مكتوم بن راشد آل مكتوم.

نقل رئيس وزراء إسرائيل أرئيل شارون إلى المستشفى
نتيجة إصابته بجلطة دماغية أدت إلى غيابه عن الوعي،
وعلى إثر ذلك تم نقل صلاحياته إلى نائبه إيهود أولمرت.

2007 - مجلس النواب الأمريكي ينتخب السيناتور نانسي بيلوسي
رئيسة له لتصبح أول امرأة تتولى هذا المنصب الهام
في تاريخ الولايات المتحدة.

2010 - إفتتاح برج دبي رسميًا كي يكون أعلى برج بالعالم
وذلك بحضور حاكم إمارة دبي الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم
الذي قرر تسمية البرج ببرج خليفة على اسم رئيس الإمارات
العربية المتحدة الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان.


مواليد

1643 - إسحاق نيوتن، عالم رياضيات وفيزياء إنجليزي ومكتشف الجاذبية.

1809 - لويس بريل، مدرس فرنسي للمكفوفين
ومخترع طريقة بريل للقراءة بالنسبة للمكفوفين.

1848 - تارو كاتسورا، رئيس وزراء اليابان.

1940 - بريان جوزيفسن، عالم فيزياء أيرلندي
شمالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1973.

جاو كسينغجيان، كاتب فرنسي من أصل صيني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 2000.

ليون سميلينغ، لاعب كرة قدم بلجيكي.

1945 - ريتشارد شروك، عالم كيمياء أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 2005.

سهير زكي، راقصة شرقية وممثلة مصرية.
1954 - أوليغ رومانتسيف، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم روسي.
1962 - ليلى علوي، ممثلة مصرية.
1967 - حميد ستيلي، لاعب كرة قدم إيراني.
1980 - ميغيل مونتيرو، لاعب كرة قدم برتغالي.
1986 - جايمس ميلنر، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1990 - ألبيرتو بالوسكي، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.


وفيات

1825 - الملك فرديناندو الأول، ملك الصقليتان.
1919 - غورغ فون هيرتلنغ، مستشار ألمانيا.

1941 - هنري برجسون، فيلسوف فرنسي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1927.

1960 - ألبير كامو، كاتب فرنسي حاصل
على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1957.

1961 - إرفين شرودنغر، عالم فيزياء نمساوي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1933.

1965 - توماس ستيرنز إليوت، شاعر أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1948.

1978 - دولت أبيض، ممثلة مصرية.

2006 - الشيخ مكتوم بن راشد آل مكتوم،
رئيس وزراء دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة وحاكم إمارة دبي.

2007 - ساندرو سالفادوري، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.
2010 - يوهان فيريي، رئيس سورينام.

تسوتومو ياماجوتشي، ياباني نجى من الهجوم
النووي على هيروشيما وناجازاكي.

2011 - نهاد شريف، روائي مصري.


أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الاستقلال في بورما.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*5 ينــــــايــــر*



أحداث

1477 - وقوع معركة نانسي ومقتل تشارلز الأصلع،
وبورغونيا تصبحت جزء من فرنسا.

1500 - الدوق لودوفيكو سفورزا يغزو ميلانو.

1781 - الأسطول البحري البريطاني يحرق
ريتشموند في فيرجينيا وذلك في أيام الثورة الأمريكية.

1846 - مجلس النواب الأمريكي يصوت على إيقاف
مشاركة مقاطعة أوريغون مع المملكة المتحدة.

1854 - غرق باخرة سان فرنسيسكو ومقتل 300 من ركابها.

1895 - تجريد الضابط الفرنسيألفرد دريفوس من رتبته والحكم
عليه بالسجن مدى الحياة في جزيرة الشيطان وذلك بعد فضيحة دريفوس.

1896 - صحيفة نمساوية تكشف عن قيام فيلهلم كونراد رونتغن
باكتشاف نوع من الإشعاعات عرف لاحقا باسم الأشعة السينية.

1902 - عبد العزيز آل سعود يسترد الرياض من آل رشيد.
1909 - كولومبيا تعترف باستقلال بنما.
1919 - تأسيس الحزب النازيالألماني.

1925 - انتخاب نيللي تايلي روس حاكمة لولاية وايومنغالأمريكية
لتصبح أو امرأة تتولى منصب حاكم ولاية في الولايات المتحدة.

1933 - بداية إنشاء جسر البوابة الذهبية على مضيق سان فرانسيسكو.
1940 - أول تجربة لراديوإف إم.
1945 - الاتحاد السوفيتي يعترف بالحكومة السوفيتية في بولندا.
1948 - شركة وارنر برذرز تنتج أول فيلم وثائقي ملون.

1964 - البابا بولس السادس يقابل بطريرك الكنيسة الإغريقي
أثيناغوراس الأول في القدس في أول لقاء يجمع قادة الكنيستي
الأرذوكسيةوالكاثوليكية منذ عام 1439.

1968 - ألكسندر دوبيك يتسلم السلطة في
تشيكوسلوفاكيا وبداية حقبة شتاء براغ.

1972 - الرئيس الأمريكيريتشارد نيكسون
يأمر ببداية تطوير برنامج المكوك الفضائي.

1973 - هولندا تعترف بألمانيا الشرقية.

1975 - مقتل إثنا عشر في حادثة على "جسر تسامان"
في تسامانيابأستراليا.

1976 - كمبوديا تغير اسمها إلى كمبوتشا الديمقراطية.

1980 - شركة هوليت-باكارد تعلن إطلاق أول جهاز
حاسب شخصي من إنتاجها.

1984 - ريتشارد ستولمن يبدأ بتطوير جنو.

1993 - ولاية واشنطنتعدمويستلي آلان دود شنقًا
في أول حادثة شنق قانونية تجرى في الولايات المتحدة منذ 1965.

1996 - اغتيال القيادي في حركة حماسيحيى عياشبقنبلة
زرعت في جواله من قبل المخابرات الإسرائيلية.

1997 - انسحاب القوات الروسية من الشيشان.

2005 - المنظمة اليهودية "نساء من أجل الهيكل"
تعمل على رفع مستوى الاهتمام النسائي ببناء الهيكل
الثالث وتقوم بجمع الحلي والذهب لصياغة أدوات معبد الهيكل الثالث.


مواليد

1592 - شاه جهان، أحد حكام الهند وباني الضريح الشهير تاج محل.
1767 - جان بابتست ساي، اقتصادي فرنسي.
1778 - زيبولون بايك، مستكشف أمريكي.

1846 - رودلف أوكن، فيلسوفألماني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1908.

1874 - جوزف إيرلنغر، عالم فيزيولوجياأمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1944.

1927 - الطاهر شريعة، مخرج سينمائي تونسي.
1928 - ذو الفقار علي بوتو، سياسي باكستاني.

1931 - الأمير سلطان بن عبد العزيز آل سعود،
ولي العهد في المملكة العربية السعودية.

روبرت دوفال، ممثل أمريكي.
1932 - أومبرتو إكو، فيلسوف وروائي إيطالي.
1938 - الملك خوان كارلوس الأول، ملك إسبانيا.
1946 - ديان كيتون، ممثلة أمريكية.
1947 - أحمد بدير، ممثل مصري.
1966 - يوري أمانو، ممثلة أداء صوتي يابانية.
1969 - مارلين مانسن، مغني أمريكي.
1976 - دييغو تريستان، لاعب كرة قدمإسباني.
1980 - سيباستيان دايسلر، لاعب كرة قدمألماني.
1996 - ماكس بالدري، ممثل إنجليزي.


وفيات

842 - المعتصم بالله، خليفة عباسي.
1066 - إدوارد المعترف، ملك إنجلترا.
1589 - كاترين دي ميديشي، زوجة هنري الثاني ملك فرنسا.
1762 - الإمبراطورة إليزابيث، إمبراطورة الإمبراطورية الروسية.
1933 - كالفين كوليدج، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثلاثون.
1961 - بيرم التونسي، شاعر مصري.

1970 - ماكس بورن، عالم فيزياءألماني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1954.

1981 - هارولد يوري، عالم كيمياءأمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1934.

1988 - زينات علوي، راقصة شرقية وممثلة مصرية.
1996 - يحيى عياش، مجاهد فلسطيني.
2001 - محمد بن صالح العثيمين، رجل دين سعودي.


أعياد ومناسبات

يوم لعبة الغو في اليابان.

----------


## اليمامة

*6ينــــــايــــر*


أحداث
1784 - الدولة العثمانيةوالإمبراطورية الروسية
توقعان اتفاقية سلام عرفت باسم "اتفاقية القسطنطينية"،
وهي الاتفاقية التي أنهت الحرب الروسية العثمانية.

1838 - نجاح تجربة سأمويل مورس الخاصة بالتلغراف
الكهربائي ولأول مرة.

1912 - نيومكسيكو تصبح الولاية 47 التي تنضم للولايات المتحدة.
1921 - تأسيس الجيش العراقي.

1950 - المملكة المتحدة تعترف بجمهورية الصين الشعبية
كممثل وحيد للشعب الصيني وتسحب اعترافها بتايوان.

1964 - إصدار الدستور المؤقت لليمن.

1992 - هروب الرئيس الجورجيزفياد جامساخورديا إثر
انقلاب عسكري أدى إلى تولي إدوارد شيفردنادزه الرئاسة.

2000 - العشرات من الصهاينة العاملين في سلطة الآثار الإسرائيلية
يتظاهرون إحتجاجاً على عمليات الترميم في المسجد الأقصى.


مواليد

1367 - الملك ريتشارد الثاني، ملك إنجلترا.
1412 - جان دارك، مقاتلة وبطلة قومية فرنسية.
1870 - جوستاف باور، مستشار ألمانيا.
1883 - جبران خليل جبران، أحد شعراء المهجر من أصل لبناني.
1896 - زكريا أحمد، ملحن مصري.
1916 - محسن سرحان، ممثل مصري.
1931 - خوان غويتصولو، كاتب وشاعر إسباني.
1937 - باولو كونتي، مغني إيطالي.
1938 - أدريانو تشيلنتانو، مغني وممثل إيطالي.
1943 - تيري فينابلز، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدمإنجليزي.
1946 - ناصر الجوهر، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدمسعودي.
1953 - مانفريد كالتز، لاعب كرة قدمألماني.
1955 - روان أتكينسون، ممثل إنجليزي.

1960 - نايجيلا لاوسون، كاتبة صحفية وإعلامية
إنجليزية تعنى بأمور الطبخ.

1968 - أحمد عيد، ممثل مصري.
1976 - جوني يونغ بوش، ممثل أمريكي.
1980 - ستيد مالبرانك، لاعب كرة قدمفرنسي.
1981 - رينكو كيكوتشي، ممثلة يابانية.


وفيات

1537 - ألساندرو دي ميديشي، دوق فلورنسا.
1693 - السلطان محمد الرابع، سلطان عثماني.

1852 - لويس بريل، مدرس فرنسي للمكفوفين
ومخترع طريقة بريل للقراءة بالنسبة للمكفوفين.

1918 - جورج كانتور، عالم رياضياتألماني.
1919 - ثيودور روزفلت، رئيس الولايات المتحدة السادس والعشرون.
1934 - هيربرت تشابمان، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدمإنجليزي.
1981 - آرتشيبالد جوزيف كرونين، أديب إسكتلندي.
1982 - أحمد البشر الرومي، أديب كويتي.

1990 - بافيل شيرنكوف، عالم فيزياءروسي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1958.

1997 - مديحة كامل، ممثلة مصرية.
2007 - سعاد نصر، ممثلة مصرية.
2009 - موسى لاشين، عالم دين أزهري مصري.


أعياد ومناسبات

ليلة عيد الميلاد لدى الطوائف المسيحية الشرقية.
اليوم الوطني في أستراليا.
عيد الجيش في العراق.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*7ينــــــايــــر*


أحداث
1608 - نشوب حريق في مدينة جيمستاونبفيرجينيايؤدي إلى تدميرها.

1610 - جاليليو جاليلي يكتشف أربعة أكبر أقمار كوكب
المشتري وسميت بالأقمار الجاليلية نسبة إليه.

1782 - تأسيس أول بنك تجاري أمريكي سمي ببنك أمريكا الشمالية.

1785 - القيام بأول رحلة جوية تعبر بين إنجلتراوفرنسا
بواسطة منطاد هوائي.

1797 - البرلمان الإيطالي يتبنى الألوان الثلاثة الأخضر والأبيض
والأحمر لتكون الألوان التي ترمز للعلم الوطني الإيطالي.

1927 - إجراء أول اتصال تلفوني دولي من نيويورك إلى لندن.

1953 - الرئيس الأمريكيهاري ترومان يعلن أن
الولايات المتحدة طورت قنبلة هيدروجينية.

1959 - الولايات المتحدة تعترف رسميًا بحكومة فيدل كاسترو في كوبا.
1962 - الرئيس إندونيسيأحمد سوكارنو يتعرض لمحاوله اغتيال فاشلة.

1979 - القوات الفيتنامية تجتاح بنوم بنه عاصمة كمبوديا
وتسيطر عليها وتطرد قوات الخمير الحمر ورئيسهم بول بوت.

1980 - بداية محادثات الرئيس المصريمحمد أنور السادات
ورئيس وزراء إسرائيلمناحم بيجن في أسوان
تمهيدًا لتوقيع اتفاقية سلام منفردة بين مصروإسرائيل.

1984 - مدينة صيدااللبنانية تتعرض لهجوم إسرائيلي بالدبابات.

بروناي تنضم لمنظمة دول جنوب شرق آسيا - أسيان
لتكون سادس دولة تنظم لهذه المنظمة.

1989 - أكيهيتو يصبح إمبراطوراً على اليابان
بعد وفاه والده الإمبراطور هيروهيتو.

1990 - إيطاليا تغلق برج بيزا أمام الزوار بسبب
اشتداد درجة ميله والخوف عليه من السقوط.

2006 - زلزال معتدل يضرب شبه جزيرة ألاسكا
بقوة مقدارها 5.1 على مقياس ريختر.


مواليد

1502 - البابا غريغوريوس الثالث عشر، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1800 - ميلارد فيلمور، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثالث عشر.
1905 - يحيى حقي، كاتب روائي مصري.
1921 - نظيم شعراوي، ممثل مصري.
1924 - حمدي غيث، ممثل مصري.
1934 - تاسوس بابادوبولوس، رئيس قبرص.
1938 - شريفة فاضل، مغنية مصرية.

1941 - جون ووكر، عالم كيمياءإنجليزي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1997.

1945 - رايلا أودينجا، رئيس وزراء كينيا.
1964 - نيكولاس كيج، ممثل أمريكي.
1966 - إيهاب توفيق، مغني مصري.
1967 - *** كليغ، سياسي بريطاني.
1989 - إيمليانو إنسوا، لاعب كرة قدمأرجنتيني.


وفيات

1536 - كاترين أراغون، زوجة هنري الثامن ملك إنجلترا.
1619 - نيكولاس هيليارد، رسام إنجليزي.
1655 - البابا إنوسنت العاشر، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1830 - توماس لورنس، رسام إنجليزي.
1892 - الخديوي توفيق، سادس حكام مصر من الأسرة العلوية.
1951 - ريني غينون، كاتب ومفكر فرنسي.
1957 - بشير السعداوي، سياسي ليبي.

1984 - ألفريد كاستلر، عالم فيزياءفرنسي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1966.

1989 - هيروهيتو، إمبراطور اليابان.

1998 - فلاديمير بريلوغ، عالم كيمياءكرواتي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1975.

2001 - شارل حلو، رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية.
2005 - بيير دانينوس، كاتب فرنسي.


أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الميلاد عند كنائس الأرثوذوكسية الشرقية
والأرثوذوكسية المشرقية.

مهرجان العشبات السبع في اليابان.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*8ينــــــايــــر*

أحداث
638 - المسلمون يفتحون مدينة القدس وينتزعوها من البيزنطيين.
1297 - استقلال موناكو عن جنوة.
1790 - جورج واشنطن يلقي من نيويورك أول خطاب سنوي له.
1863 - وقوع معركة سبرينغفيلد في إطار الحرب الأهلية الأمريكية.

1892 - عباس حلمي الثاني يتولى حكم مصر خلفاً لوالدة
الخديوي توفيق الذي توفي في اليوم الماضي.

1900 - الرئيس الأمريكيويليام مكينلي يضع ألاسكاتحت الحكم العسكري.

1912 - تأسيس المؤتمر الوطني الأفريقي،
وهي منظمة سياسية تأسست في جنوب أفريقيا.

1918 - الرئيس الأمريكيوودرو ويلسون يعلن مبادئه 14،
وهذه المبادئ من نتائج الحرب العالمية الأولى.

1926 - تنصيب عبد العزيز آل سعود سلطاناً على نجد وملكاً للحجاز.
1959 - الجنرال شارل ديغول يتولى رئاسة فرنسا.
1961 - عقد استفتاء في فرنساوالجزائر حول حق تقرير المصير في الجزائر.
1973 - إلقاء القبض على مئات الكتاب والصحفيين والعمال في مصر.
1977 - انطلاق المهمة الفضائية السوفيتيةلونا 21.
1980 - أنديرا غاندي تفوز برئاسة الحكومة الهندية.

1986 - وفد من الكنيستالإسرائيلي يقتحم المسجد الأقصى،
إستمرت هذه المحاولات على مدار أسبوع.

1998 - الحكم على رمزي يوسف بالسجن مدى الحياة لتورطه
في تدبير تفجير مبنى التجارة العالمي في ولاية نيويوركالأمريكية.

2006 - زلزال قوي يضرب جنوب اليونان
بقوة مقدارها 6.7 على مقياس ريختر.

2009 - مجلس الأمن الدولي يتبنى القرار 1860
الداعي إلى وقف فوري لإطلاق النار في قطاع غزة
يليه انسحاب كامل للقوات الإسرائيلية وذلك لإيقاف
الحرب الإسرائيلية غزة.



مواليد

1830 - هانز فون بولوف، موسيقي ألمانيا.

1867 - إميلي جرين بالش، اقتصادية ونقابية
أمريكية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1946.

1891 - فالتر بوته، عالم فيزياءألماني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1954.

1935 - إلفيس بريسلي، مغني أمريكي.
فريد حبيب، سياسي لبناني.
1942 - جونيتشيرو كويزومي، رئيس وزراء اليابان.
1944 - تيري بروكس، كاتب أدب خيالي أمريكي.
1947 - صموئيل شميد، سياسي سويسري.
1951 - جون مكتيرنان، مخرج ومنتج أفلام أمريكي.
1955 - سبيروس ليفاثينوس، لاعب كرة قدميوناني.
1962 - سميرة أحمد، ممثلة إماراتية.
1971 - باسكال زوبربوهلر، لاعب كرة قدمسويسري.
1978 - سول كي هيون، لاعب كرة قدمكوري جنوبي.
1979 - أدريان موتو، لاعب كرة قدمروماني.
ستيب بليتيكوسا، لاعب كرة قدمكرواتي.
1982 - إيمانويلي كالايو، لاعب كرة قدمإيطالي.
جون أوتاكا، لاعب كرة قدمنيجيري.
1986 - ديفيد سيلفا، لاعب كرة قدمإسباني.


وفيات

1324 - ماركو بولو، مستكشف إيطالي.
1642 - جاليليو جاليلي، فلكيوفيلسوف وعالم فيزياءإيطالي.
1713 - أركانجلو كوريلي، موسيقي إيطالي.
1896 - بول فرلان، شاعر فرنسي.

1930 - حمد عبد الله الصقر، تاجر كويتي
ورئيس أول مجلس شورى في الكويت.

1992 - موسى صبري، مؤلف وأديب وصحفي مصري.
1996 - فرنسوا ميتيران، رئيس فرنسا.

1997 - ملفين كالفن، عالم كيمياء حيويةأمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1961.

2002 - الكسندر بروخروف، عالم فيزياءروسي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1964.

2010 - محمود شكري، أحد قادة جماعة الإخوان المسلمون.


أعياد ومناسبات

يوم الكومنولث في جزر ماريانا الشمالية.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*9ينــــــايــــر*

أحداث
1038 - وقوع زلزال شينصي في الصين ونتج عنه ما
يقارب 2300 حالة وفاة.
1718 - فرنسا تعلن الحرب على إسبانيا.

1788 - ولاية كونيتيكت خامس ولاية تنضم للولايات المتحدة.

1793 - جون بيير بلونشار يحلق بمنطاد هوائي ليكون
أول من يحلق به في الولايات المتحدة.

1832 - السلطان العثمانيمحمود الثاني يفتتح "
مدرسة جراحخانة عامرة" لتخريج الأطباء الجراحين.

1857 - زلزال في حصن تيجونبكاليفورنيا بقوة 7.9 على مقياس ريختر،
وهو أحد أكبر 15 زلازل في الولايات المتحدة، وأحد أضخم الزلازل
في تاريخ كاليفورنيا.

1861 - ولاية مسيسيبي تنشق عن الولايات المتحدة لتصبح
ثاني ولاية تعلن انشقاقها إطار في الحرب الأهلية الأمريكية.

1932 - الإمبراطور هيروهيتو يتعرض لمحاولة اغتيالبقنبلة يدوية
في حادثة ساكورادامون على يد قوميكوري.

1939 - إيطاليا تعلن ضم طرابلسوبرقة إليها وتمنح سكانهما جنسيتها.
1945 - الولايات المتحدة تغزو جزيرة لوزونالفلبينية.
1951 - الافتتاح الرسمي لمقر الأمم المتحدة في نيويورك.

1960 - جمال عبد الناصر يضع حجر الأساس لبناء السد العالي
بعد إقراض الاتحاد السوفيتي له 100 مليون دولار، مع رفض
البنك الدولي تمويل بناء السد.

1963 - أول نقل تلفزيوني عبر الأقمار الصناعية
من قبل الولايات المتحدة.

1986 - قوات من الجيش الإسرائيلي أو ما يسمى بحرس الحدود تقوم
بفرض حظر التجول في منطقة المسجد الأقصى وتقدم على اعتقال
أعداد من المصلين وحراس المسجد إثر تصديهم لأعضاء لجنة الداخلية
التابعة للكنيست الإسرائيلي، وكانت هذه أول محاولة اعتداء رسمية
على الأقصى.

1987 - إيران تشن هجوم عارم على شط العرب في إطار
الحرب العراقية الإيرانية.

1991 - وزير الخارجية الأمريكيجيمس بيكر يعلن فشل المحادثات
بينه وبين وزير الخارجية العراقيطارق عزيز وذلك لعدم إيجاد مرونه
من العراق للإستجابة لقرارات مجلس الأمن الدولي لإنسحاب العراق
من الكويت، ويذكر أن هناك سوء فهم عراقي للرد الدولي على
غزو الكويت وإنه لم يسمع شيئًا من عزيز يشير إلى أن العراق
سينسحب من الكويت، لكن لا يزال بإمكان العراق تفادي الحرب.

1995 - رائد الفضاء فاليري بولياكوف يتم 366 يوم في المحطة
الفضائية مير ليحطم بذلك الرقم القياسي في البقاء أطول
مدة في الفضاء.

2005 - جون قرنق يتسلم السلطة كأول رئيس لجنوب السودان
بعد اتفاقية نيفاشا للسلام بين الحكومة السودانية
والحركة الشعبية لتحرير السودان.

انتخابات في فلسطين لانتخاب رئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية
خلفًا لياسر عرفات، وكانت النتيجة فوز محمود عباس
بمقعد الرئاسة بنسبة 62%.

2006 - السودان يصدر عملة جديدة باسم الجنيه بدلًا من الدينار.


مواليد

1728 - توماس وارتون، شاعر إنجليزي.
1745 - كاليب سترونغ، سياسي أمريكي.
1890 - كارل تشابيك، كاتب تشيكي.
1913 - ريتشارد نيكسون، رئيس الولايات المتحدة السابع والثلاثون.
1922 - أحمد سيكو توري، رئيس غينيا.

هار غوبند خورانا، عالم كيمياء حيويةأمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1968.

1925 - لي فان كليف، ممثل أمريكي.
1926 - جيانيس كريستو، موسيقي يوناني.
1930 - إيغور نيتو، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدمسوفيتي.
1936 - أحمد محمد عوف، كاتب موسوعي مصري.
1955 - جي كي سيمنس، ممثل أمريكي.

1959 - ريغوبيرتا مينتشو، عاملة بمجال حقوق الإنسان
غواتيمالية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1992.

1967 - كلاوديو كانيجيا، لاعب كرة قدمأرجنتيني.
1973 - شون بول، مغني جامايكي.
1978 - جنارو غاتوزو، لاعب كرة قدمالإيطالي.
1981 - إيبي سمولاريك، لاعب كرة قدمبولندي.

1982 - كيت ميدلتون، خطيبة الأمير ويليام الثاني
بالترتيب على العرش البريطاني.


وفيات

1265 - هولاكو خان، قائد مغولي وحفيد جنكيز خان.
1873 - نابليون الثالث، إمبراطور فرنسي.
1878 - الملك فيتوريو إمانويلي الثاني، ملك إيطاليا.

1961 - إميلي جرين بالش، اقتصادية ونقابية أمريكية
حاصلة على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1946.

1970 - جيانيس كريستو، موسيقي يوناني.

1998 - كينيتشي فوكوي، صيدليياياني
حائز على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1918.

2004 - مأمون الهضيبي، المرشد العام السادس للإخوان المسلمين.
2007 - إبراهيم خان، ممثل سوداني.


أعياد ومناسبات

يوم الجمهورية في صربيا.
يوم الجمهورية في البوسنة والهرسك.
عيد الشرطة في العراق.
عيد الشهداء في بنما.
__________________

----------


## مصراويةجدا

توفى اليوم الاثنين، الشيخ عبد الرحيم الشعراوى، ابن الشيخ محمد متولى الشعراوى، عن عمر يناهز 73 عاما،

رحم الله الأب والإبن ..

----------


## اليمامة

> توفى اليوم الاثنين، الشيخ عبد الرحيم الشعراوى، ابن الشيخ محمد متولى الشعراوى، عن عمر يناهز 73 عاما،
> 
> رحم الله الأب والإبن ..


يشبهه كثيرا 
رحمهما الله وأحسن إليهما 

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

*10**ينــــــايــــر*

أحداث
49 ق.م. - يوليوس قيصر وجيشة يعبرون نهر روبيكون
في بداية الحرب الأهلية في روما.

1863 - بدء العمل في لندن لأول خط قطار أنفاق في العالم.

1920 - عقد أول اجتماع لمنظمة عصبة الأمم،
وفي هذا الاجتماع أقرت معاهدة فرساي التي
أنهت الحرب العالمية الأولى.

1922 - تعيين أرتور غريفيث كأول رئيس لدولة أيرلندا المستقلة.

1923 - لتوانيا تحتل منطقة ميميل (كلابيديا حاليًا)
بعدما كانت تحت الإدارة الفرنسية بين 1920و1923.

1943 - الحبيب بورقيبة يلتقي بالزعيم الفاشيالإيطاليبينيتو
موسوليني في قصر أليسبيجي وذلك بعد إفراج القوات
الألمانية عنه إثر اعتقاله في فرنسا.

1946 - منظمة الأمم المتحدة تعقد أول جمعية عامة
لها في لندن بحضور مندوبين عن 51 دولة وذلك بعد إلغاء
عصبة الأمم رسمياً لفشلها في الحيلولة دون وقوع
الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1948 - محمد إدريس السنوسي يؤسس المؤتمر الوطني البرقاوي
برئاسة محمد الرضا السنوسي ليمهد لإعلان استقلال برقة.

1949 - اندلاع الثورة الصينية بقيادة ماو تسي تونغ.

1973 - مقتل المناضل الفلسطينيمحمود الهمشري متأثراً
في جراحه إثر محاولات اغتياله على يد المخابرات الإسرائيلية في باريس.

1984 - الولايات المتحدةوالفاتيكان تستأنفان علاقاتهما الديبلوماسية.
1989 - بداية جلاء القوات الكوبية من أنجولا.

2000 - أمريكا أون لاين تعلن عن نيتها شراء تايم وارنر
نظير 162 بليون دولار، وتعد تلك الصفقة أكبر صفقة تجارية في العالم.

2001 - بداية ويكيبيديا كجزء من مشروع نيوبيديا لتصبح
مستقلة خمسة أيام من بعد.

2005 - موقع إنترنت جديد ينقل صلاة اليهود من ساحة البراق
ببث مباشر والصلاة بالمراسلة.

2006 - افتتاح بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية الخامسة
والعشرين المقامة في مصر.


مواليد

1729 - لادزارو سبالانساني، عالم أحياءإيطالي.
1815 - جون ماكدونالد، رئيس وزراء كندا.
1835 - فوكوزاوا يوكيتشي، كاتب ياباني.

1916 - سوني برغستروم، عالم كيمياء حيويةسويدي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1982.

1936 - روبرت ويلسون، عالم فيزياءأمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1978.

1947 - ميرفت بدوي، اقتصادية مصرية.
1958 - سميرة سعيد، مغنية مغربية.
1959 - بكر الشدي، ممثل سعودي.
1973 - ريان دروموند، ممثل أداء صوتي أمريكي.
عبد الله ديدان، ممثل مغربي.
1974 - ستيف مارليت، لاعب كرة قدمفرنسي.
هريتيك روشان، ممثل هندي.
1976 - أحمد سعيد عبد الغني، ممثل مصري.
1978 - كاناكو ميتسهاشي، ممثلة أداء صوتي يابانية.
1980 - نيلسون كويفاس، لاعب كرة قدمباراغوياني.
1985 - بدر المطوع، لاعب كرة قدمكويتي.


وفيات

1094معد المستنصر بالله، الخليفة الفاطمي
الثامن والإمام الثامن عشر في سلسلة أئمة الشيعة الإسماعيلية.

1754 - إدوارد كيف، طباع إنجليزي وأول من اقترح فكرة المجلة.
1862 - صمويل كولت، مخترع أمريكي.

1951 - سنكلير لويس، أديب أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1930.

1957 - غبريالا ميسترال، دبلوماسية وشاعرة تشيلية
حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1945.

1973 - محمود الهمشري، مناضل فلسطيني.

1986 - ياروسلاف سيفرت، أديب وشاعر تشيكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1984.

1997 - ألكسندر تود، عالم كيمياءأسكتلندي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1957.

2009 - محمود أمين العالم، مفكر مصري.


أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الشرطة في اليابان.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*11ينــــــايــــر*



أحداث
1693 - بركان إيتنا يبدأ في الانفجار والثوران
ويؤدي إلى مقتل 20000 شخص.

زلزال في صقليةبإيطاليا يؤدي إلى مقتل 60000 شخص،
ويعد أحد الزلازل الأكثر دماراً في العالم.

1759 - ظهور أول شركة تأمين على الحياة
وذلك في مدينة فيلادلفياالأمريكية.

1787 - ويليام هيرشل يكتشف قمران يدوران
حول كوكب أورانوس سميا "تيتانيا" و"أوبرون".

1861 - ولاية ألاباما تنشق عن الولايات المتحدة
وذلك في إطار الحرب الأهلية الأمريكية.

1867 - بينيتو خواريز يتولى رئاسة المكسيك للمرة الثانية.

1904 - البريطانيون يهاجمون قوات الدراويش التابعة
للزعيم الصوماليمحمد عبد الله حسان
الملقب بالملا المجنون ويوقعوا إصابات فادحة بين قواته.

ألمانيا تسحق ثورة قبيلة هريرو في جنوب غرب أفريقيا الألماني.

1919 - رومانيا تضم منطقة ترانسيلفانيا بعدما كانت تابعة
للإمبراطورية النمساوية - المجرية.

1922 - أول محاولة ناجحة لمعالجة مرضى السكري بعقار الإنسولين.

1923 - قوات فرنسيةوبلجيكية تحتل حوض الرور
لإجبار ألمانيا على دفع ديونها الحربية.

1935 - أميليا إيرهارت تطير بمفردها من هاواي
إلى كاليفورنيا، لتكون بذلك أول امرأة تقوم بهذا العمل.

1942 - اليابان تعلن الحرب على هولندا وتغزو
الهند الهولندية وذلك في الحرب العالمية الثانية.

القوات اليابانية تسيطر على مدينة كوالالمبورالماليزية.

1944 - مجموعة من البرجوازية والأعيان في المغرب
يقدمون وتيقة للمطالبة بالاستقلال عن فرنسا.

1946 - أنور خوجة ينهي الملكية في ألبانيا
ويعلن قيام الجمهورية الشعبية برئاسته.

1962 - ثوران بركان هواسكاران في بيرو وأدى
ذلك إلى وقوع 4000 قتيل.

1972 - باكستان الشرقية تغير اسمها إلى بنغلاديش.

1990 - مسيرة ضخمة في لتوانيا للمطالبة
باستقلالها عن الاتحاد السوفيتي.

1991 - الكونغرس الأمريكي يفوض بأغلبية ساحقه الرئيس
جورج بوش باستخدام القوة ضد العراق لإرغامه على الإنسحاب
من الكويت بعد فشل كافة الجهود الدبلوماسية باقناع الرئيس
العراقيصدام حسين بالخروج سلميًا من الكويت
الذي إحتلتها قواته في 2 أغسطس1990.

1992 - الشاذلي بن جديد يترك السلطة ويتخلى عن رئاسة الجزائر.

مجلس الأمن الأعلى بالجزائر يلغي الجولة الثانية من الانتخابات
التشريعية بعد الفوز الساحق الذي حققته الجبهة الإسلامية للإنقاذ
في الجولة الأولى.

1998 - وقوع مذبحة سيدي حامد في الجزائر والتي أدت إلى
وقوع أكثر من 100 قتيل.

2001 - اللجنة التجارية الإتحادية ftc تصدق على
اندماج aol وتايم وارنر لتشكيل تايم وارنر aol.

2003 - حاكم إلينويجورج رايان يعلن قرارًا بمنح الرحمة
إلى جميع المحكومين بالإعدام.

2004 - منتخب السعودية لكرة القدم يفوز بلقب
بطولة كأس الخليج السادسة عشر المقامة في دولة الكويت.

2005 - حرائق الأشجار تكتسح شبه جزيرة آيري في جنوب أستراليا.

2010 - الرئيس السودانيعمر البشير يعلن عن تخليه عن قيادة
الجيش السوداني وذلك لأن قانون الأحزاب المطبق منذ عام 2007
يقضي بأنه لا يمكن الجمع بين عضوية تنظيم سياسي والقوات المسلحة،
وأيضًا تماشيًا مع القانون الانتخابي لكي يتسنى له الترشح لولاية
جديدة في الانتخابات المقررة في أبريل2010.


مواليد

347 - الإمبراطور ثيودوسيوس الأول، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية.
889 - عبد الرحمن الناصر لدين الله، أحد الخلفاء الأمويين في الأندلس.
1842 - ويليام جيمس، فيلسوف وعالم أمريكي في علم النفس.
1852 - قسطنطين فيرينباخ، مستشار ألمانيا.
1907 - بيير منديس فرانس، رئيس وزراء فرنسا.
1911 - زينكو سوزوكي، رئيس وزراء اليابان.
1915 - السيد بدير، مخرج ومؤلف وممثل مصري.

1924 - روجه غيومين، طبيب فرنسي حائز على
جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1977.

1938 - سعد الفرج، ممثل كويتي.
1957 - براين روبسون، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدمإنجليزي.
1958 - إيمان الطوخي، ممثلة ومغنية مصرية.
1972 - أماندا بيت، ممثلة أمريكية.
1973 - روكموند دنبار، ممثل أمريكي.
1981 - علي الزيتوني، لاعب كرة قدمتونسي.
1985 - مصعب الكندري، لاعب كرة قدمكويتي.


وفيات

1928 - توماس هاردي، كاتب إنجليزي.
1941 - إيمانويل لاسكر، لاعب الشطرنجألماني.
1944 - غالياتسو تشانو، سياسي إيطالي.
1964 - بشارة الخوري، رئيس للجمهورية اللبنانية.

1988 - أيزيدور اسحق رابي، عالم فيزياءأمريكي
حائز على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1944.

1991 - كارل ديفيد أندرسون، عالم فيزياءأمريكي
حائز على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1936.

2001 - محمد بن صالح العثيمين، شيخ دين سعودي.

2008 - إدموند هيلاري، مستكشف نيوزيلندي
وهو أول شخص يصل إلى قمة جبل إفرست في العالم.

2010 - محمد أبو سمرة، مناضل فلسطيني.


أعياد ومناسبات

ذكرى تقديم وثيقة الاستقلال في المغرب.
عيد الجمهورية في ألبانيا.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*12ينــــــايــــر*


أحداث
630 - فتحت مكة على أيدي المسلمين بقيادة الرسول محمد ( ص )

1493 - آخر يوم في المهلة الممنوحة لليهود
كي يغادروا منطقة سيسيليالإيطالية.

1552 - عاصفة عاتية تضرب الساحل الغربي
لهولندا تسفر عن مقتل المئات.

1684 - ملك فرنسالويس الرابع عشر يتزوج من مدام مينتينون.

1755 - الإمبراطورة إليزابيث إمبراطورة روسيا تفتتح أول
جامعة في بلادها وذلك في مدينة سانت بطرسبرغ

1773 - تأسيس أول متحف للعموم في الولايات المتحدة
في مدينة تشارلستون بولاية ساوث كارولينا.

1806 - فرنسا تنسحب من فيينا.
1809 - المملكة المتحدة تنتزع غويانا الفرنسية من فرنسا.

1816 - فرنسا تحكم بنفي عائلة بونابرت من البلاد إلى الأبد
وذلك بعد هزيمة نابليون بونابرت أمام الإنجليز في معركة واترلو
عام 1815، وقد نفي نابليون بونابرت إلى جزيرة سانت هيلينا.

1820 - تأسيس الجمعية الفلكية الملكية في إنجلترا.

1879 - القوات البريطانية تجتاح بلاد الزولو في جنوب أفريقيا
بقيادة الفريق تشيلمسفورد وذلك ردًا على حرب الزولو ضد الاستعمار.

1896 - التقاط أول صورة بأشعة إكس في الولايات المتحدة
حيث إلتقطها الدكتور هنري سميث في ديفيدسون بولاية نورث كارولينا.

1907 - المملكة المتحدة تمنح مستعمرة الترانسفال السابقة
في جنوب أفريقيا سلطة حكومية مسؤولة.

1915 - مجلس النواب الأمريكي يرفض مشروعًا لمنح
المرأة حق التصويت في الانتخابات.

1924 - إجراء أول انتخابات برلمانية في مصر.

1937 - فرنسا تصدر قرارًا بحل حزب الاتحاد الوطني لمسلمي
شمالي أفريقيا الذي كان يتولى زعامته مصالي الحاج
ذو الميول الشيوعية.

1944 - انسحاب القوات الألمانية النازية عن مدينة
لينينغراد بعد حصار دام سنتين.

انعقاد مؤتمر بين رئيس الوزراء البريطانيونستون تشرشل
ورئيس الحكومة الفرنسية المؤقتة شارل ديغول في مراكش
بالمغرب استمر ليومين وذلك لمناقشة تطورات الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1945 - زلزال في ميكاوا باليابان بقوة 7.1 على مقياس ريختر
يؤدي إلى وفاة 1900 شخص.

1948 - إدارة الانتداب البريطانية تسرح 3200 مجند
فلسطيني من عناصر قوات الحدود.

مهاتما غاندي يبدأ صيامه الأخير من أجل السلام.
افتتاح أول محل سوبر ماركت في المملكة المتحدة.
1950 -
الاتحاد السوفيتي يستأنف أحكام الإعدام في قضايا
الخيانة العظمى والتجسس والتخريب لصالح العدو.

تعيين طه حسين وزيرًا للمعارف.

1952 - جامعة تينيسيالأمريكية تقبل أول طالب
أسود بعد تاريخ طويل من الفصل العنصري في الولايات المتحدة.

1953 - جمال عبد الناصر يصدر قرارًا بحل جمعية الإخوان المسلمين.

اعتقال تسعة فيزيائيينيهود في موسكو بتهمة القيام بأنشطة إرهابية.
1954 - ملكة المملكة المتحدةإليزابيث الثانية تفتتح البرلمان النيوزيلندي.
1961 - دخول ميثاق الأمم المتحدة ضد الإبادة الجماعية حيز التطبيق.

1964 - عبيد كرومي يقوم بانقلاب ضد السلطان
جمشيد بن عبد الله في سلطنة زنجبار.

1970 - انتهاء الحرب البيافارية في نيجيريا بهزيمة جمهورية بيافرا
الواقعة شرقًا بعد يوم واحد من هروب مؤسسها أوجوكوو.

1974 - إعلان الوحدة بين تونسوليبيا ووافق بموجبها العقيد
معمر القذافي على التنازل عن الرئاسة لصالح الرئيس
التونسيالحبيب بورقيبة ولكنها لم تدم 24 ساعة، وكان
مقررًا أن تحمل الدولة الوليدة اسم الجمهورية العربية الإسلامية.

1976 - مجلس الأمن الدولي يصوت بأغلبية 11 صوتًا مقابل
صوت واحد لصالح السماح لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية بحضور جلساته.

1977 - مظاهرات ضد فرنسا في إسرائيل بعد قيامها بإطلاق
سراح محمد داود عودة - أبو داود المتهم بالمسؤولية عن مقتل
رياضيين إسرائيليين في دورة ميونيخ للألعاب الأولمبية عام 1972.

1984 - إعادة انتخاب الشاذلي بن جديد رئيساً للجزائر.

1988 - لجنة دراسات إستراتيجية أمريكية تقدم تقريرًا مفصلًا
للرئيس رونالد ريغان يشدد على ضرورة تعزيز سياسة التسلح
الأمريكي - الأوروبي المشترك.

1989 - زائير تطرد عيدي أمين رئيس أوغندا.

1990 - رومانيا تحظر الحزب الشيوعي، لتكون أول دولة
من دول حلف وارسو تفعل ذلك مع انهيار الكتلة الشرقية.

1991 - تحطم طائرة عسكرية أمريكية شرقي
البحر الأبيض المتوسط ومقتل قائدها.

1992 - مجلس الأمن الأعلى يتسلم مقاليد السلطة في الجزائر
بعد الفوز الساحق للإسلاميين في الجولة الأولى من الانتخابات
البرلمانية في الجزائر، وقد قام بإلغاء الانتخابات وإعتقال قادة
الجبهة الإسلامية للإنقاذ.

1994 - اعتقال ابنه مالكوم إكس الزعيم الأسود السابق لجماعة
أمة الإسلام في الولايات المتحدة وإتهامها بتدبير اغتيال
الزعيم الحالي للجماعة لويس فرقان.

1995 - بدء محاكمة لاعب كرة القدم الأمريكية والممثل الأمريكي
السابق أو جاي سيمبسون بتهمة قتل زوجته السابقة وعشيقها.

زلزال عنيف في كوبي في اليابان يقتل 5092 شخصًا.

1996 - وصول القوات الروسية إلى البوسنة والهرسك
للمشاركة في تطبيق اتفاق دايتون للسلام.

1998 - الموظفة السابقة في البيت الأبيضليندا تريب ت
سلم المحقق الأمريكي المستقل كينيث ستار تسجيلات
محادثات هاتفية مع زميلتها مونيكا لوينسكي التي تروي
فيها تفاصيل علاقة حميمة مع الرئيس بيل كلينتون،
لتشعل بذلك ما أصبح يعرف بفضيحة مونيكا غيت.

1999 - اغتيال مدير المركز الإعلامي لألبان كوسوفوأنور ماليوكي،
ووجهت أصابع الإتهام إلى السلطات الصربية.

2000 - رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيليإيهود باراك
يتنبأ بإمكانية التوصل إلى اتفاق سلام مع سوريا خلال شهرين.

النيابة العامة الإسرائيلية توجه لائحة إتهام ضد إسرائيلي
عمره 39 عاماً من مستوطني القدس الغربية هدد بقتل
رئيس الحكومة إيهود باراك حالما يجده أو يلتقي به.

2009 - مجلس حقوق الإنسان يقرر إنشاء بعثة تقصي حقائق
للتحقيق في دعاوى ارتكاب مخالفات للقانون الدولي الإنساني
قبل وبعد حرب غزة.

2010 - اغتيال العالم النووي الإيرانيمسعود محمدي
بإنفجار استهدف منزله.

زلزال في هايتي بلغ قوته 7 درجات على مقياس ريختر.


مواليد

1579 - فان هيلموت، عالم بلجيكي في علم النبات.
1729 - إدموند بيرك، كاتب وسياسي بريطاني.
1751 - الملك فرديناندو الأول، ملك مملكة الصقليتان.
1810 - الملك فرديناندو الثاني، ملك مملكة الصقليتان.
1876 - جاك لندن، روائي أمريكي.

1893 - هيرمان غورينغ، مؤسس البوليس السري الألماني - جيستابو
في عهد أدولف هتلر.

1899 - بول مولر، عالم كيمياءسويسري
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1948.

1903 - إيجور فاسيليفتش خرشاتوف، عالم طاقة نوويةروسي.
1931 - رشيد علامة، ممثل ومخرج لبناني.
1936 - إميل لحود، رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية.
1937 - ميكال ميسخي، لاعب كرة قدمسوفيتي.
1941 - لونغ جون بولدري، مغني وممثل أداء صوتي بريطاني.
1945 - محمد جابر، ممثل كويتي.

1948 - عزيز الدويك، سياسي وأكاديمي فلسطيني
ورئيس المجلس الوطني الفلسطيني.

1949 - أوتمار هيتسفيلد، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدمألماني.
1966 - أوليفر مارتينيز، ممثل فرنسي.
1968 - جونيتشي ماسدا، ملحن ياباني.
1978 - يعقوب عبد الله، ممثل كويتي.
بونافينتور كالو، لاعب كرة قدمإيفواري.
1986 - نييتو، لاعب كرة قدمإسباني.
1987 - علي المشموم، لاعب كرة قدمكويتي.
سالفاتوري سيريغو، لاعب كرة قدمإيطالي.
1992 - إسحاق بلفوضيل، لاعب كرة قدمفرنسي.


وفيات

1519 - مكسمليان الأول، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة.
1665 - بيير دي فيرما، عالم رياضيات ومحامي فرنسي.
1834 - وليام غرنفيل، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1909 - هيرمان مينكوفسكي، عالم رياضياتألماني.
1946 - صفية زغلول، زوجة الزعيم سعد زغلول.
1976 - أجاثا كريستي، كاتبة إنجليزية شهيرة برواياتها عن الجريمة.
1986 - آسيا داغر، منتجة مصرية من أصل لبناني.
1990 - إحسان عبد القدوس، كاتب مصري.
2005 - ليلى فوزي، ممثلة مصرية.
امريش بوري، ممثل هندي.
2009 - كلود بيري، مخرجوممثل ومنتج سينمائيفرنسي.
2010 - مسعود محمدي، عالم نووي إيراني.
دانيال بن سعيد، فيلسوف فرنسي.


أعياد ومناسبات

يوم ثورة زنجبار في زنجباربتنزانيا.
يوم الشباب الوطني في الهند.

----------


## اليمامة

*13ينــــــايــــر*


أحداث

532 - أعمال شغب نيكا في القسطنطينية.
1559 - تنصيب الملكة إليزابيث الأولى ملكة على بريطانيا في كنيسة ويستمنسر في لندن.

1610 - جاليليو جاليلي يكتشف القمر الرابع لكوكب المشتري باستخدام
المنظار وذلك بعد 6 أيام من اكتشافه الأقمار الثلاثة الأولى.

1785 - صدور العدد الأول من صحيفة ذي تايمز اللندنية على يد الصحفي البريطاني
جون وولتر، وكانت تحت اسم "ديلي يونيفيرسال ريجستر"، إلا أنها سمت بالتايمز بعام 1788.

1794 - الكونغرس الأمريكي يغير علم الولايات المتحدة ويجعله مكوناً من 15 نجمة و15 خطًا.
1822 - استقلال اليونان.
1830 - حريق كبير في نيو أورلينز في الولايات المتحدة، ويعتقد أن العبيد الثائرين كانوا وراءه.

1840 - السفينة لكسنغتون تحترق وتغرق بعيداً عن ساحل لونغ آيلند بأربعة أميال
وتخلف خسارة 197 أرواح.

1893 - تشكيل حزب العمال المستقل في بريطانيا.
1894 - القوات الحكومة تسحق ثورة في سيسيلي بإيطاليا.

1908 - الفرنسي هنري فارمان يصبح أول طيار في أوروبا يقوم بجولة
قصيرة بمسافة كيلومتر واحد بالطائرة ويعود إلى النقطة التي انطلق منها.

1915 -اللورد الأول في الأدميرالية البحرية البريطانية ونستون تشرشل
يعرض خطته للهجوم على مضيق الدردنيل العثماني في الحرب العالمية الأولى.

زلزال في أفيدزانو بإيطاليا بقوة 7.5 على مقياس ريختر يؤدي إلى مقتل
أكثر من 29000 شخص، وهو أحد أخطر زلازل العالم.

1919 - الأمير علي بن حسين يتولى إمارة المدينة المنورة.
1924 - الإعلان عن فوز حزب الوفد بأول انتخابات برلمانية في مصر.
1930 - ظهور سلسلة الأفلام الكارتونية ميكي ماوس لأول مرة.

1942 - الحلفاء يعقدون مؤتمرًا لبحث محاكمات الحرب العالمية الثانية ويصدرون إعلان سانت جيمس.

1943 -رئيس الوزراء البريطاني ونستون تشرشل يصل إلى الدار البيضاء
في المغرب في إطار تحركاته خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية.

الزعيم الألماني أدولف هتلر يعلن الحرب الشاملة على الحلفاء.
1953 - إعلان الدستور في يوغوسلافيا واختيار المارشال جوزيف بروز تيتو رئيسًا لها.
1954 - السلطات الأمنية المصرية تعتقل 318 من أعضاء الإخوان المسلمون.
1958 - 9 آلاف عالم من 43 دولة يطالبون الأمم المتحدة بحظر التجارب النووية.

1964 -القاهرة تستضيف مؤتمر القمة العربي الأول والذي إستغرق أربعة أيام
والذي تم بدعوة من الرئيس المصري جمال عبد الناصر لبحث التحركات
الإسرائيلية على الجبهة السورية.

أعمال شغب ضد المسلمين تحدث في كالكوتا، ونتائجها 100 قتيل.

1966 - الرئيس الأمريكي ليندون جونسون يختار روبرت ويفر أول مرشح
أسود في تاريخ الولايات المتحدة لدخول فريقه الرئاسي.

1966 - الولايات المتحدة تجري تجربة نووية في موقع اختبار بصحراء نيفادا.
1967 - انقلاب عسكري في توغو يؤدي إلى إلغاء الأحزاب السياسية.

1968 - اندلاع حرب أهلية دامية في عدن ومعظم أنحاء جمهورية
اليمن الديمقراطية الشعبية بين الجناحين الرئيسيين في الحزب الإشتراكي اليمني.

1979 -آية الله الخميني يعلن في باريس عن تشكيل المجلس الأعلى
للثورة الإسلامية وذلك بهدف إسقاط شاه إيران محمد رضا بهلوي.

أفراد حركة أمناء جبل الهيكل يقتحمون المسجد الأقصى وبرفقتهم الحاخام
موشي شيغل وبعض قادة حركة هاتحيا وأرادوا الصلاة فيه وهم يرفعون
العلم الإسرائيلي ويحملون كتب التوراة.

1980 - بدء العمل بالدستور في توغو.
1985 - اغتيال الملحق الإعلامي في السفارة الليبية في روما فرج عمر المخيمون على يد مجهول.
1986 -إسرائيل توافق على التحكيم بشأن مسألة طابا المختلف على سيادتها مع مصر.

إندلاع قتال بين جناحين في الحزب الحاكم في جمهورية اليمن الديمقراطية الشعبية
يؤدي إلى مقتل عشرة آلاف شخص وتغيير الحكومة وإعدام الرئيس الأسبق
عبد الفتاح إسماعيل ورفاقه علي أحمد ناصر عنتر وعلي شائع هادي وصالح مصلح قاسم.

1987 - الشرطة في ألمانيا الغربية تعتقل محمد علي حمادي المتهم بالإشتراك
في خطف طائرة شركة طيران تي دبليو إيه الرحلة رقم 847 من أثينا إلى بيروت
وبقتل أمريكي يعمل في البحرية.

1989 - فيروس حاسوب باسم "الجمعة 13" يضرب مئات من أجهزة
حاسوب في كل أنحاء المملكة المتحدة.

1990 -حاكم ولاية فيرجينيا دوغلاس وايلدر يتولى منصبه، وهو أول حاكم
ولاية من أصل أفريقي في تاريخ الولايات المتحدة.

مقتل 23 شخصًا بتحطم طائرة ركاب روسية.

1991 -أمين العام الأمم المتحدة خافيير بيريز دي كويلار يلتقي مع الرئيس
العراقي صدام حسين في بغداد لتفادي اندلاع حرب في الخليج بسبب غزو العراق للكويت.

تحطم طائرة حربية بريطانية في الخليج العربي ومقتل قائدها.

1992 - اليابان تعتذر لكوريا عن الإعتداءات الجنسية التي إرتكبها جنودها
بحق النساء أثناء فترة الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1995 - كبرى الأحزاب الجزائرية والتي مثلت أكثر من 80% من الناخبين في انتخابات 1991
تعقد مؤتمرًا في العاصمة الإيطالية روما وتعلن العقد الوطني الذي يمنع الوصول إلى السلطة
أو البقاء فيها بواسطة العنف وينص على حل سياسي لأزمة الجزائر، إلا أن السلطة الجزائرية
رفضت الإعلان الذي كان بين موقعيه الجبهة الإسلامية للإنقاذ المحظورة واعتبرت ذلك تدويلًا للمشكلة.

1999 - مقتل ضابط إسرائيلي وجرح آخر في اشتباك مع خلية تابعة لكتائب عز الدين
القسام قرب قرية السموع بالقرب من الخليل.

2000 -القبض على طالب جامعي إسرائيلي عمره 25 هدد بالانتحار بسكين
عند مدخل الكنيست بعد عراك أصيب خلاله أحد أفراد الشرطة.

السلطات النمساوية تعتقل حليمة نمر والتي يعتقد إنها المسؤولة المالية لحركة فتح -
المجلس الثوري التي يتزعمها صبري البنا - أبو نضال وذلك بعدما حاولت سحب مبلغ
كبير من حساب مصرفي مجمد في فيينا.

2001 - زلزال في السلفادور بقوة 7.7 على مقياس ريختر يؤدي إلى مقتل 844 شخص
وإصابة 4723، وتحطم 108226 بيت وتضرر أكثر من 150000 بناية.


مواليد

1864 - فلهلم فيين، عالم فيزياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1911.
1897 - حسين رياض، ممثل مصري.
1910 - شوقي ضيف، عالم لغوي مصري.
1918 - روحيه خالد، ممثلة مصرية.
1922 - منير مراد، ملحن مصري.

1927 - سيدني برانر، عالم أحياء جنوب أفريقي حاصل
على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 2002.

1932 - سمير صبري، ممثل مصري.
1938 - ناتشي نوزاوا، ممثل ياباني.
1961 - جوليا لويس دريفوس، ممثلة أمريكية.
1964 - محمد العبد الجادر، سياسي وأكاديمي كويتي.
1966 - باتريك ديمبسي، ممثل أمريكي.
1972 - مارك بوسنيتش، حارس مرمى كرة قدم أسترالي.
1976 - مايكل بينا، ممثل أمريكي.
1977 - أورلاندو بلوم، ممثل إنجليزي.
1980 - أكيرا كاجي، لاعب كرة قدم ياباني.
1982 - غييرمو كوريا، لاعب كرة مضرب أرجنتيني.



وفيات

888 - شارل الثالث، ملك الفرنجة وحاكم الإمبراطورية الكارولنجية.
1923 - ألكسندر ريبو، رئيس وزراء فرنسا.
1928 - توماس هاردي، روائي وشاعر إنجليزي.
1941 - جيمز جويس، كاتب وشاعر أيرلندي.
1986 - عبد الفتاح إسماعيل، رئيس جمهورية اليمن الديمقراطية الشعبية.
2003 - نجاح العبد الله، ممثلة سورية.
2007 - سلامة العبد الله، مغني سعودي.
2009 - منصور الرحباني، موسيقي لبناني.
2010 -خليفة التليسي، أديب وشاعر ليبي.
إيسامو تانوناكا، مؤدي أصوات ياباني.


أعياد ومناسبات

رأس السنة الميلادية حسب التقويم اليولياني.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*14ينــــــايــــر*

أحداث

1301 - موت أندرو الثالث للمجر، وينهي سلالة أربد في المجر.
1539 - إسبانيا تعلن سيطرتها على جزيرة كوبا.
1794 - الجراح الأمريكي جيسي بينيت يجري أول عملية ولادة قيصرية في العالم بنجاح.
1814 - انفصال الدنمارك عن النرويج.
1858 - نابليون الثالث الفرنسي، يفر من محاولة اغتيال.

1907 - وقوع زلزال كنغستون في جامايكا والذي قدر بقوة 6.5 على مقياس ريختر
وأدى إلى وفاة 1600 شخص.

1911 - تأسيس جريدة فلسطين في يافا لصاحبيها ومحرريها عيسى داود العيسى
ويوسف العيسى، وهي جريدة سياسية إخبارية تصدر مرتين في الأسبوع.

1929 - ملك أفغانستان أمان الله خان يتنازل عن العرش.
1935 - بدأ تشغيل خط أنابيب النفط الذي يربط بين مدينة الموصل في العراق وميناء حيفا في فلسطين.

1948 - الهاجاناه تبرم صفقة للسلاح مع تشيكوسلوفاكيا بقيمة 1.2 مليون دولار تضمنت
توريد 24 ألفاً و500 بندقية وخمسة آلاف رشاش ثقيل و200 رشاش متوسط و54 مليون
رصاصة و25 طائرة من طراز ميزر شميت، وقد وصلت هذه الأسلحة مع نهاية
الانتداب البريطاني على فلسطين.

1952 - إعادة انتخاب جوزيف بروز تيتو رئيسًا للجمهورية اليوغسلافية.

1956 - المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية تعلن رفضها الإنضام إلى حلف بغداد
الذي كانت المملكة المتحدة تقوده ويضم العراق وتركيا وباكستان.

1958 - هولندا تفتتح سفارتها بإسرائيل في القدس لتكون أول بلد يفتتح سفارة بلده في المدينة.
1980 - مجلس الأمن الدولي يتخذ قراراً يقضي بانسحاب القوات السوفيتية من أفغانستان.
1985 - مجلس الوزراء الإسرائيلي يوافق على خطة للإنسحاب من جنوب لبنان على 3 مراحل.
1988 - مذكرة فلسطينية من 14 بند تضع شروط لتمهيد الطريق أمام مؤتمر دولي للسلام.
1990 - وفاة 100 شخص غرقًا في بنغلاديش لدى انقلاب مركب بحري.

1991 - مسلح فلسطيني من حركة فتح - المجلس الثوري بزعامة صبري البنا -
أبو نضال يغتال ثلاثة من قادة حركة فتح وهم الرجل الثاني ومسؤول الأمن
والاستخبارات في الحركة صلاح خلف - أبو إياد وعضوي الحركة هايل عبد الحميد وفخر الدين العمري.

1996 - انتخاب جورج سامبايو رئيسًا للبرتغال.

1997 - توقيع اتفاقية الخليل بين السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية وإسرائيل في إيريز
بشمال قطاع غزة تتضمن تقسيم مدينة الخليل الفلسطينية بين الجانبين،
وإعادة انتشار القوات الإسرائيلية في بعض المناطق الفلسطينية.

1999 - مجلس الشيوخ الأمريكي يبدأ محاكمة الرئيس بيل كلينتون في فضيحة مونيكا غيت.

2000 -وفد إسباني كبير مؤلف من نحو 115 شخصية سياسية وبرلمانية
ونقابية وإعلامية يصل إلى بغداد لإحياء فعاليات ثقافية وفنية تضامنًا مع الشعب العراقي المحاصر.

اتحاد الكتاب العرب يعلن إختيارة لأفضل مائة رواية عربية في القرن العشرين.
2005 - هبوط المسبار هيغنز على تيتان قمر زحل.

2010 - محكمة عراقية تصدر حكمًا بالإعدام على 11 عراقي بتهمة
تخطيط وتنفيذ تفجيرات بغداد التي حدثت في 19 أغسطس 2009.



مواليد

1861 -السلطان محمد السادس، آخر سلاطين العثمانيين.
جورجي زيدان، مؤرخ لبناني.

1905 - تاكيو فوكودا، رئيس وزراء اليابان.
1919 - جوليو أندريوتي، رئيس وزراء إيطاليا.
1938 - موريهيرو هوسوكاوا، رئيس وزراء اليابان.
1941 - فاي دوناوي، ممثلة أمريكية.
1944 - محمد نجم، ممثل مصري.
1947 - صبري عبد المنعم، ممثل مصري.
1969 - جيسن بيتمان، ممثل أمريكي.
1971 - أنتونيوس نيكوبوليدس، لاعب كرة قدم يوناني.
1977 - ناصر العثمان، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.
1982 - فكتور فالدز، حارس مرمى كرة قدم إسباني.


وفيات

1421 - السلطان المؤيد أبو النصر شيخ المحمودي، أحد سلاطين دولة المماليك في مصر والشام.
1867 - جان أوغست دومينيك آنغر، رسام فرنسي.
1905 - إرنست كارل آب، عالم فيزياء ألماني.
1957 - همفري بوجارت، ممثل أمريكي.
1977 - أنطوني إيدن، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1978 - كورت غودل، عالم رياضيات نمساوي.
1980 - تاداو ناغاهاما، مخرج ومؤلف ياباني.
1984 - سعد حداد، مؤسس جيش لبنان الجنوبي ودولة لبنان الحر.
1991 - صلاح خلف - أبو إياد، عضو اللجنة المركزية لحركة فتح.
2006 - شيلي وينترز، ممثلة أمريكية.
2007 - أحمد محمد عوف، صيدلي وكاتب مصري وأحد قدامى الويكيبيديين.


أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الحصاد بونغال في جنوب الهند
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*15ينــــــايــــر*

أحداث
910 - إعلان قيام الدولة الفاطمية في المغرب بعد نجاح
أبي عبد الله الشيعي في دعوته وجذب الأعوان والأنصار
لها وقيامه بمبايعة عبيد الله المهدي بالخلافة.

1759 ـ افتتاح المتحف البريطاني.

1854 - الجيش الروسي يتعرض لهزيمة قاسية في معركة جاتانا
في رومانيا من الجيش العثماني، وأدت المعركة إلى فشل الروس
في طرد العثمانيين من رومانيا.

1892 - جيمس نيسمث يصدر كتاب قواعدة كرة السلة.
1922 - الإعلان عن قيام جمهورية أيرلندا.

1934 - زلزال في بيهاربالهندونيبال بقوة 8.4 على
مقياس ريختر يؤدي إلى وفاة 10700 شخص.

1944 - اللجنة الإستشارية الأوروبية والمكونة من
ممثلي قوات الحلفاء تقرر تقسيم ألمانيا.

زلزال في الأرجنتين بقوة 7.8 على مقياس ريختر ي
ؤدي إلى وفاة 5000 شخص.

1966 - انقلاب عسكري في نيجيريا قتل خلاله رئيس الوزراء
أبو بكر باليوا، وتنصيب الجنرال جونسون أيرونسي رئيساً للبلاد.

1970 - معمر القذافي ينصب رئيس وزراء ليبيا.
1971 - الاحتفال بمصر بمناسبة إتمام بناء السد العالي.
1975 - البرتغال توقع معاهدة استقلال أنجولا.
1985 - عودة البرازيل للحكم المدني بعد 21 عام من الحكم العسكري.

1990 - عند منتصف الليل انتهت المهلة التي منحها
مجلس الأمن الدولي إلى العراق للإنسحاب السلمي
من الكويت وذلك وفق القرار 678.

بدء الحرب الأهلية بين جمهوريتي أرمينياوأذربيجانالسوفييتيتين.
2001 - بداية عمل الموسوعة المفتوحة ويكيبيديا.

2006 - مجلس الوزراء الكويتي ينادي ولي العهدالشيخ
سعد العبد الله السالم الصباح أميرًا لدولة الكويت
بعد وفاة الأمير الشيخ جابر الأحمد الصباح.

2007 - تنفيذ حكم الإعدام في عواد البندر
وبرزان التكريتي وذلك بعد إدانتهم بجرائم حرب.

2008 - تفجير في بيروت يستهدف سيارة تابعة للسفارة
الأمريكية يؤدي إلى وقوع 3 قتلى.

2009 - طائرة إسرائيلية تغير على منزل القيادي في
حركة حماسسعيد صياموتغتاله مع كل من كان معه بالمنزل
وذلك في استمرار لما تسميه إسرائيلعملية الرصاص المصبوب.

2011 - رئيس مجلس النواب التونسيفؤاد المبزع يؤدي اليمين
الدستورية رئيسًا مؤقتًا للجمهورية خلفًا للرئيس زين العابدين بن علي
وذلك بعد إعلان المجلس الدستوري التونسي عن شغور منصب الرئيس
بشكل نهائي وذلك حسب المادة 57 من الدستور حيث أن الرئيس
بن علي لا يستطيع القيام بما تلتزمه مهامه وهو ما يعني الوصول
لحالة العجز النهائي.


مواليد

1622 - موليير، مؤلف مسرحي فرنسي.
1791 - فرانتس جريلبارتسر، كاتب نمساوي.
1850 - ميهاي إمينسكو، شاعر روماني.
1863 - فيلهلم ماركس، مستشار ألمانيا.

1866 - لارس أولف ناثان سود بريلوم، رجل دين سويدي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1930.

1895 - أرتوري فيرتانن، عالم كيمياءفنلندي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1945.

1902 - الملك سعود بن عبد العزيز آل سعود،
ملك المملكة العربية السعودية.

ناظم حكمت، شاعر تركي.
1918 - جمال عبد الناصر، رئيس مصر.

1929 - مارتن لوثر كنج، أحد الثائرين الأمريكيينالسود في مجال الحقوق المدنية، حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1964.

    *
      شفيق جلال، مغني مصري.

1930 - محمد عبد الحليم أبو غزالة، وزير دفاع مصري.
1950 - ماريوس تريسور، لاعب كرة قدمفرنسي.
1955 - فارس بويز، سياسي لبناني.
1958 - بوريس تاديتش، رئيس صربيا.
1962 - زهرة الخرجي، ممثلة كويتية.
1972 - ناصر محمد، ممثل قطري.
1973 - محمد الخوجلي، حارس مرمى كرة قدمسعودي.
عصام الحضري، حارس مرمى كرة قدممصري.
1975 - ماري بيرس، لاعبة كرة مضربفرنسية.
1979 - مارتن بتروف، لاعب كرة قدمبلغاري.
1980 - أحمد الجندي، مخرج مصري.
1981 - الحجي ضيوف، لاعب كرة قدمسنغالي.
1983 - جيرمان بينانت، لاعب كرة قدمإنجليزي.
هوغو فيانا، لاعب كرة قدمبرتغالي.
1984 - تسوباسا يوناغا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1985 - رينيه أدلر، لاعب كرة قدمألماني.
1987 - ديفيد نايت، لاعب كرة قدمإنجليزي.


وفيات

1595 - السلطان مراد الثالث، سلطان عثماني.
1950 - علي مصطفى مشرفة، عالم فيزياءورياضياتمصري.
1957 - علي الكسار، ممثل مصري.
1969 - محمد عبد القدوس، ممثل مصري.
1980 - علي يحيى معمر، من أعلام المذهب الإباضيبليبيا.

1988 - شون ماكبرايد، سياسي أيرلندي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1974.

2004 - معروف الدواليبي، رئيس وزراء سوريا.
2006 - الشيخ جابر الأحمد الصباح، أمير دولة الكويت الثالث عشر.

2007 - برزان إبراهيم التكريتي، مدير الاستخبارات
في العراق بعهد صدام حسين وأخ غير شقيق له.

عواد البندر، رئيس المحكمة الثورية في العراق بعهد صدام حسين.
2008 - يونان لبيب رزق، مؤرخ مصري.
2009 - سعيد صيام، قيادي في حركة حماس.

2010 - مارشال نيرنبرغ، عالم كيمياء حيويةأمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1968.

2011 - محمد الثبيتي، شاعر سعودي.


أعياد ومناسبات

يوم ويكيبيديا.
يوم مارتن لوثر كنج في الولايات المتحدة.
يوم الأبجدية الكورية في كوريا الشمالية.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*16**ينــــــايــــر


أحداث
929 - عبد الرحمن الناصر يعلن نفسه في قرطبةخليفة
للمسلمين مؤسسًا خلافة قرطبة.

1761 - بريطانيا تستولي على إقليم بونديتشيري بالهند من فرنسا.
1777 - استقلال فيرمونت عن نيويورك.
1835 - تأسيس إمارة دبي بعد 15 عامًا من ارتباطها بالحماية البريطانية.
1909 - بعثة إرنست شاكلتون تعثر على القطب الجنوبي المغناطيسي.
1920 - عقد الإجتماع الأول لعصبة الأمم.

1938 - افتتاح المتحف الزراعي المصري في
سراي الأميرة فاطمة إسماعيل والتي كانت قد
وهبته في عام 1908للجامعة المصرية.

1943 - الحكومة العراقية تعلن الحرب على قوات المحور
وتقف إلى جانب قوات الحلفاء في إطار الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1948 - العصابات الصهيونية ترتكب مجزرة بفندق سميراميس
في شارع صلاح الدين في حيفا عندما فجروا قنبلة فقتلوا 31 عربيًا
من رجال ونساء وأطفال وأصابوا 31 آخرين.

1953 - حل الأحزاب السياسية في مصر.

1964 - الرئيس الأمريكيليندون جونسون يعطي موافقة
الولايات المتحدة على معاونة قوات فيتنام الجنوبية
لزعزعة النظام في فيتنام الشمالية.

1979 - شاه إيرانمحمد رضا بهلوي يصل مع عائلته
إلى مصر بعد خروجه من إيران.

زلزال في إيران بقوة 6.7 على مقياس ريختر
يؤدي إلى وفاة 200 شخص على الأقل.

1989 - إقامة علاقات سياسية بين إسبانياوإسرائيل.
1992 - محمد بوضياف يتولى رئاسة الجزائر.
1994 - زلزال في بنسيلفانيا بقوة 4.6 على مقياس ريختر.

1995 - زلزال في كوبي باليابان بقوة 6.9 على
مقياس ريختر يؤدي إلى مقتل 5502 شخص وإصابة 36896.

2001 - اغتيال رئيس جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطيةلوران كابيلا.

2006 - تنصيب الناشطة السياسية إلين جونسون سيرليف
رئيسة على ليبيريا لتكون أول امرأة تتولى الرئاسة في بلد أفريقي.

2010 - جماعة الإخوان المسلمون تختار عضو مكتب الإرشاد
فيها الدكتور محمد بديع مرشدًا عامًا لها خلفًا لمحمد مهدي عاكف،
ليكون ثامن مرشد عام للجماعة.


مواليد

1409 - الملك ريناتو الأول، ملك مملكة نابولي.
1836 - الملك فرانشيسكو الثاني، ملك مملكة الصقليتان.
1918 - نعمان عاشور، مسرحي وأديب مصري.
1926 - إبراهام السرفاتي، سياسي مغربي.
1938 - رجاء الجداوي، ممثلة مصرية.
1950 - كارولين مونرو، ممثلة إنجليزية.

1952 - الملك أحمد فؤاد الثاني، ملك مصر اسميًا
بعد ثورة 23 يوليو والابن الوحيد للملك فاروق.

1979 - آليا، مغنية أمريكية.
1980 - سيدو كيتا، لاعب كرة قدم مالي.
1981 - بوبي زامورا، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1982 - تونكاي شانلي، لاعب كرة قدم تركي.
1983 - إيمانويل بوغاتيتز، لاعب كرة قدم نمساوي.
1984 - ستيفان ليكتستينر، لاعب كرة قدم سويسري.
1988 - نيكلاس بيندتنر، لاعب كرة قدم دنماركي.


وفيات

774 - الإمام الأوزاعي، عالِم دين مسلم.
1935 - الأم باركر، أمريكية خارجة عن القانون.
1959 - محمد حامد الفقي، مؤسس جمعية أنصار السنة المحمدية.
1986 - إبراهيم حمودة، ممثل ومغني مصري.
2001 - لوران كابيلا، رئيس جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطية.


أعياد ومناسبات

يوم الحرية الدينية الوطني في الولايات المتحدة.
يوم منع الكحول في الولايات المتحدة.
يوم المُعلم في تايلاند.
__________________*

----------


## اليمامة

*17ينــــــايــــر*

أحداث
1773 - جيمس كوك يعبر الدائرة القطبية الجنوبية
ليكون بذلك أول من يعبرها.

1819 - سيمون بوليفار يعلن عن قيام جمهورية كولومبيا.

1852 - المملكة المتحدة تعترف باستقلال مستعمرات
البوير في ترانسفال بجنوب أفريقيا.

1885 - القوات البريطانية تهزم دراويش المهدي في معركة أبو طليح
بعد خسائر فادحة منعتها عن هدفها الرئيسي وهو نجدة الجنرال
تشارلز جورج غوردون في الخرطوم.

1903 - زلزال في جزر أندريانوف بألاسكا بقوة 7.0 على مقياس ريختر.

1917 - الولايات المتحدة تدفع 25 مليون دولار للدنمارك
مقابل التنازل عن الجزر العذراءالدنماركية في البحر الكاريبي.

1929 - الملك حبيب الله غازي يتوج ملكاً على عرش أفغانستان.

1941 - قوات الكومينتانغ تفتح النار على القوات الشيوعية
بأمر من شيانج كاي شيك مستأنفة الحرب الأهلية الصينية.

1946 - انعقاد أول جلسة لمجلس الأمن الدولي.
1947 - انضمام الصرب إلى جمهورية يوغوسلافيا.

1961 - اغتيال الزعيم والثائر ورئيس الحكومة الكونغو ليباتريس لومومبا،
وموميز تشومبي الموالي لبلجيكا يلتهم كبده للتأكد من وفاته.

1962 - تشكيل أول حكومة في الكويت وذلك بعد انتخابات
المجلس التأسيسي، وكانت الحكومة برئاسة أمير الكويت
الشيخ عبد الله السالم الصباح.

انعقاد أول مؤتمر قمة عربي في القاهرة.

1986 - الزعيم الليبي - رحمه الله - معمر القذافي يصدر أوامر بوقف
الهجوم الإعلامي على مصر.

1991 - بداية عملية عاصفة الصحراء في حرب الخليج الثانية
وذلك لتحرير الكويت من الغزو العراقي.

1994 - زلزال في نورثريدج بكاليفورنيا بقوة 6.7 على مقياس
ريختر يؤدي إلى وفاة ستون شخصاً وإصابة أكثر من 7000
وتشرد 20000 شخص.

2009 - رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي إيهود أولمرت يعلن وقف إطلاق النار
من جانب واحد في قطاع غزة منهيًا بذلك الهجوم الإسرائيلي على
القطاع، وعلى إثر هذا الإعلان أعلنت حركة حماس
إنها ستواصل القتال طالما بقي جنود إسرائيليون في القطاع.

منتخب عُمان يفوز بكأس بطولة الخليج لكرة القدم التاسعة عشر
والمقامة في سلطنة عمان لأول مرة في تاريخه وذلك
بعد فوزه على المنتخب السعودي بركلات الترجيح.


مواليد

1560 - غاسبار بوهين، عالم سويسري في علم النبات.
1706 - بنجامين فرانكلين، كاتب ومخترع وسفير أمريكي.
1860 - دوغلاس هايد، رئيس جمهورية أيرلندا.
1863 - ديفيد لويد جورج، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1899 - آل كابوني، رجل عصابات أمريكي.

1911 - جورج ستيجلر، اقتصادي أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1982.

غافريل كاتشالين، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدمروسي.
1933 - داليدا، مغنية فرنسية.
1942 - محمد علي كلاي، ملاكم أمريكي.
1950 - يان زفيهليك، لاعب كرة قدم تشيكوسلوفاكي.
1962 - جيم كاري، ممثل كندي.
1964 - ميشيل أوباما، محامية أمريكية وزوجة الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما والسيدة الأولى في الولايات المتحدة.
1965 - د. ج. كاروسو، مخرج ومنتج أمريكي.
1969 - نافين أندروز، ممثل إنجليزي.
1973 - كواتيموك بلانكو، لاعب كرة قدم مكسيكي.
1974 - يانغ تشين، لاعب كرة قدم صيني.
1981 - محمد فهاد، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.
1983 - ألفارو أربيلوا، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.


وفيات

1893 - رذرفورد هايز، رئيس الولايات المتحدة التاسع عشر.
1961 - باتريس لومومبا، زعيم وثائر كونغولي.

2002 - كاميلو خوسيه ثيلا، شاعر إسباني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1989.

2010 - دايسكي غوري، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
إيريك سيغال، روائي أمريكي.
جيوتي باسو، سياسي هندي.


أعياد ومناسبات

عيد القديس أنطونيوس الكبير.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*18ينــــــايــــر*

أحداث
1778 - جيمس كوك يكتشف جزر هاواي ويسميها جزر ساندويتش.
1788 - وصول 736 متهم بريطاني من المبعدين من إنجلترا إلى أستراليا.

1863 - إسماعيل باشا يتولى حكم مصر بعد وفاة عمه
الوالي محمد سعيد باشا.

1896 - عرض جهاز الأشعة السينية لأول مرة.
1902 - سقوط مدينة الرياض بيد عبد العزيز آل سعود.

1911 - أول هبوط لطائرة على متن حاملة طائرات
مما فتح الباب على مصراعيه لتشييد مثل هذه السفن.

1919 - الحرب العالمية الأولى: مؤتمر باريس للسلام
يفتح في فرساي في فرنسا.

1943 - السوفييت يعلنون كسر حصار لينينغراد من قبل الفيرماخت.
1948 - الإمام محمد مأمون الشناوي يتولى مشيخة الأزهر.

1949 - حل جيش الجهاد المقدس الذي أسسه
عبد القادر الحسيني لمقاومة قيام إسرائيل.

1952 - بدأ الثورة الشعبية التونسية ضد الاحتلال الفرنسي،
والسلطات الفرنسية تلقي القبض على الحبيب بورقيبة.

1976 - الميليشيات المسيحية اللبنانية تجتاح الكرنتينا في بيروت
وتخلف 1000 قتيل على الأقل وذلك أثناء ما عرف باسم حرب السنتين.

1981 - انعقاد مؤتمر القمة الإسلامية في مدينة الطائف
في المملكة العربية السعودية.

1982 - زلزال في بحر إيجة بقوة 7.0 على مقياس ريختر
شعر به في كافة أنحاء اليونانوبلغاريا وجنوب شرق إيطاليا
وجنوب شرق يوغوسلافيا وغرب تركيا.

2002 - انتهاء الحرب الأهلية في سيراليون.

2003 - عاصفة نارية في كانبرابأستراليا تقتل 4 وتحرق 491 منزلًا.

2007 - عاصفة تضرب المملكة المتحدة وغرب أوروبا
تعد الأسوء منذ عشرين عامًا تتسبب بخسائر كبيرة وتؤدي
إلى إغلاق المطارات والموانئ وغرق بعض السفن
ووفاة حوالي 50 شخص وجرح المئات.

2009 - حركة حماس والفصائل الفلسطينية
يعلنون قبولهم عرض إسرائيل بوقف إطلاق النار وإنهاء الحرب على غزة.

2011 - التجمع الدستوري الديمقراطي في تونس
يطرد الرئيس المخلوع زين العابدين بن علي وستة من أقرب معاونيه
من صفوفه وذلك بعد أيام من الإطاحة به، ورئيس الجمهورية المؤقت
فؤاد المبزع والوزير الأول محمد الغنوشي يستقيلا من الحزب
بسبب سعيهما بفصل الدولة عن الحزب.


مواليد

1689 - شارل مونتسكيو، مفكر فرنسي وصاحب نظرية فصل السلطات.
1886 - محمد لطفي جمعة‎، كاتب ومفكر وناشط سياسي مصري.
1926 - صلاح ذو الفقار، ممثل مصري.

1937 - جون هيوم، سياسي أيرلندي شمالي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1998.

1955 - كيفين كوستنر، ممثل أمريكي.
1961 - بيتر بيردسلي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدمإنجليزي.
1966 - طارق العلي، ممثل كويتي.
1967 - إيفان زامورانو، لاعب كرة قدمتشيلي.
1970 - عبد المنعم عمايري، ممثل سوري.
1971 - جوسيب غوارديولا، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدمإسباني.
1977 - مبارك عبد العزيز، لاعب كرة قدمكويتي.
1978 - بوغدان لوبونت، حارس مرمى كرة قدمروماني.
1979 - باولو فيريرا، لاعب كرة قدمبرتغالي.
1980 - روبرت غرين، لاعب كرة قدمإنجليزي.
1981 - أوليفيه روكوس، لاعب كرة مضرببلجيكي.
1982 - نواف المنصور، لاعب كرة قدمكويتي.
1985 - ريكاردو مونتوليفو، لاعب كرة قدمإيطالي.
1987 - يوهان دجورو، لاعب كرة قدمسويسري.
1988 - عبد الله الشمالي، لاعب كرة قدمكويتي.


وفيات

1862 - جون تايلر، رئيس الولايات المتحدة العاشر.
1863 - محمد سعيد باشا، رابع حكام مصر من الأسرة العلوية.
1936 - مكسيم غوركي، أديب روسي.

روديارد كبلينغ، أديب بريطاني حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1907.

1974 - حسن البارودي، ممثل مصري.

1995 - أدولف بوتنانت، عالم كيمياءألماني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1939.

2009 - علي سلطان، ممثل كويتي.


أعياد ومناسبات

يوم وليمة الصليب لدى الأرثوذكسية الشرقية.
__________________

----------


## مصراويةجدا

حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 
مصراوية جدا اصبحت بهية البراوية
تاتاتاااااااااااااااااااااااا  :Girl (13):

----------


## اليمامة

> حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 
> مصراوية جدا اصبحت بهية البراوية
> تاتاتاااااااااااااااااااااااا


يا مجنونة ..بقى تغيرى من مصراوية لبراوية ؟
فيه حد يعمل كدا برضو يا بهية ؟
سجل يا تاريخ .. اشهد يا زمن

----------


## اليمامة

*19 ينــــــايــــر*

احداث
1268 - المسلمون بقيادة الظاهر بيبرس يستردوا يافا من الصليبيين.

1792 - مجلس الأمة الفرنسي المنبثق عن الثورة الفرنسية
يحكم بإعدام الملك لويس السادس عشر وعائلته بتهمة الخيانة العظمى.

1820 - إمارة دبي ترتبط بحماية مع المملكة المتحدة.

1839 - الأسطول البريطاني بقيادة هنس يتمكن
من احتلال عدن ليبدأ استعمارًا لها دام حتى عام 1967.

1883 - توماس إديسون يضع أول نظام إضاءة كهربائي في الخدمة.

1899 - بريطانيا تفصل السودان عن مصر وتعلن
السودان البريطاني المصري.

1915 - مناطيد زبلين الألمانية تقصف مدينة يارموث
بالمملكة المتحدة وتقتل 20 شخصاً، وهو أول قصف
جوي في التاريخ وذلك في الحرب العالمية الأولى.

1918 - اندلاع أول المعارك بين الحرس الأحمر
والحرس الأبيض في الحرب الأهلية الفنلندية.

1919 - بداية أعمال مؤتمر فرساي الذي أنهى الحرب العالمية الأولى.

1941 - القوات البريطانية تهاجم مستعمرة إرتريا الإيطالية
وذلك في الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1942 - الحرب العالمية الثانية: القوات اليابانية تحتل بورما.
1949 - كوبا تعترف بإسرائيل.
1956 - انضمام السودان إلى جامعة الدول العربية.
1966 - أنديرا غاندي تتولى رئاسة الوزراء في الهند.

1975 - زلزال في منطقة حدود كشمير والتبت بقوة 6.8
على مقياس ريختر قتل فيه 42 شخص وإصيب 40 وشرد 2500،
وشعر بالهزة في نيودلهي في الهند ولاهور وراولبندي في باكستان.

1977 - تساقط الثلوج لأول مرة فوق مدينة ميامي في فلوريدا،
وهي المره الوحيده المسجله في التاريخ.

1981 - وقوع زلزال إريان بإندونيسيا بقوة 6.8 على مقياس ريختر
أدى إلى مقتل 305 شخص وحوالي 1000 مفقود في الجبال
ودفنت الإنهيارات الأرضية العديد من القرى.

مسؤولين إيرانيون وأمريكيون يوقعون اتفاقًا على اطلاق 52 محتجز
في السفارة الأمريكية في طهران.

1983 - بوليفيا تعتقل الظابط النازي كلاوس باربي.

1991 - العراق يطلق صاروخ سكود على إسرائيل تسبب
بوقوع 15 إصابة وذلك أثناء حرب الخليج الثانية.

1993 - التشيك وسلوفاكيا ينضمان لمنظمة الأمم المتحدة.
1995 - زلزال في كولومبيا بقوة 6.6 على مقياس ريختر.

2007 - اغتيال الصحفي التركي هرانت دينك أمام مقر صحيفته
لمطالبته الدائمة بإدانه الإبادة الجماعية للأرمن من قبل الأتراك
أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى.

2009 - أمير الكويت الشيخ صباح الأحمد الجابر الصباح يفتتح
القمة العربية الاقتصادية والتنموية والاجتماعية الأولى من نوعها
في الكويت بحضور 17 من الرؤساء العرب وأمين عام الأمم المتحدة
بان كي مون ورئيس السنغال عبد الله واد بصفته رئيسًا لمنظمة
المؤتمر الإسلامي.


اجتماع مصالحة في الكويت بين ملك السعودية عبد الله بن عبد العزيز
ورئيس سوريا بشار الأسد، وبين رئيس مصر محمد حسني مبارك أمير
قطر الشيخ حمد بن خليفة بحضور أمير الكويت الشيخ صباح الأحمد
وملك البحرين حمد بن عيسى وملك الأردن عبد الله الثاني وذلك بعد
أن أعلن ملك السعودية عبد الله بن عبد العزيز في كلمته بإفتتاح القمة
العربية الاقتصادية والتنموية والاجتماعية بأن الخلافات بين الدول
العربية قد إنتهت.

2011 - زلزال عنيف يضرب جنوب غربي باكستان بلغت
قوته 7.2 درجة على مقياس ريختر وشعر به بأنحاء متفرقة
من باكستان والهند وإيران ودبي والبحرين.


مواليد

1544 - الملك فرانسوا الثاني، ملك فرنسا.
1736 - جيمس واط، مهندس إسكتلندي.
1809 - إدغار آلان بو، شاعر وكاتب أمريكي.

1813 - هنري بسمر، مخترع بريطاني وصاحب
طريقة بسمر لصناعة الصلب.

1839 - بول سيزان، رسام فرنسي.
1878 - هيربرت تشابمان، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إنجليزي.

1912 - ليونيد كانتروفيتش، اقتصادي روسي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1975.

1920 - خافيير بيريز دي كويلار، سياسي بيروفي
وأمين عام الأمم المتحدة.

1959 - مجدي الإبياري، كاتب مصري.
1966 - ستيفان إدبرغ، لاعب كرة مضرب سويدي.
1968 - مات هيل، ممثل كندي.
1969 - بريدراج مياتوفيتش، لاعب كرة قدم من الجبل الأسود.
ستيف ستاونتون، لاعب كرة قدم أيرلندي.
1970 - أحمد العونان، ممثل كويتي.
1972 - أنغام، مغنية مصرية.
دريا دي ماتو، ممثلة أمريكية.
1977 - لاورين، لاعب كرة قدم كاميروني.
1980 - مي عز الدين، ممثلة مصرية.
1981 - أسيير دل هورنو، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.
1984 - حسين ياسر، لاعب كرة قدم قطري من أصل مصري.
1992 - شون جونسون، لاعبة جمباز فني أمريكية.


وفيات

1595 - السلطان مراد الثالث، سلطان عثماني.
1979 - صلاح منصور، ممثل مصري.
1993 - عصمت عبد العليم، ممثلة ومغنية مصرية.
2000 - بتينو كراكسي، رئيس وزراء إيطاليا.
2002 - يحيى العلمي، مخرج مصري.
2006 - عون الشريف قاسم، كاتب ورجل دين سوداني.
2007 - هرانت دينك، صحافي تركي.


أعياد ومناسبات

وليمة السلطان عند البهائية.
يوم الكاراوكه في اليابان.

----------


## اليمامة

*20ينــــــايــــر*


أحداث
1872 - القوات الفرنسية بالجزائر تعتقل المجاهد أحمد بومرزاق
بعد قيادته لثورة ضد الاحتلال الفرنسي، وثم تحكم عليه بالإعدام.

1938 - الملك فاروق ملك مصر يتزوج من صافيناز ذو الفقار
والتي أصبحت تلقب بالملكة فريدة.

1941 - بداية الاحتلال الإيطالي لإرتريا.

1944 - الطيران الحربي الملكي البريطاني يلقي 2300 طن
من القنابل على برلين أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1945 - إعادة تنصيب الرئيس الأمريكي فرانكلين روزفلت
رئيسًا لفترة رئاسية رابعة، وهو الرئيس الوحيد الذي تولى الحكم
ثلاث فترات رئاسية كامله ودخل بفترة رئاسية رابعة.

1953 - دوايت أيزنهاور يتولى رئاسة الولايات المتحدة.
1961 - جون كينيدي يتولى رئاسة الولايات المتحدة.

1962 - أمير دولة الكويت الشيخ عبد الله السالم الصباح
يفتتح أولى جلسات المجلس التأسيسي المنتخب
والمكلف بوضع دستور للدولة.

1970 - زلزال في هوكايدو باليابان بقوة 6.4 على مقياس ريختر
يؤدي إلى مقتل شخص وإصابة 38 ووقوع أضرار طفيفة في الممتلكات.

1977 - جيمي كارتر يتولى رئاسة الولايات المتحدة.
1981 - إيران تفرج عن رهائن السفارة الأمريكية بعد 444 يوم
من الإحتجاز وذلك في يوم تنصيب الرئيس رونالد ريغان
رئيسًا للولايات المتحدة.

1983 - تشكيل حركة متطرفة في إسرائيل والولايات المتحدة
مهمتها إعادة بناء جبل الهيكل في موقع المسجد الأقصى
تحت اسم كيرن هارهبيت.

1987 - الكنيسة الأنجليكانية في بريطانيا تعلن عن اختطاف
مبعوثها إلى بيروت تيري وايت.

1993 - ‬عقد لقاء سري ‬بين رئيس الدائرة الاقتصادية في ‬منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية أحمد قريع والباحث الإسرائيلي يائير هيرشفيلد في النرويج
وذلك في إطار سلسلة من الاجتماعات السرية التي أدت توقيع اتفاق اوسلو.‬

1996 - انتخاب رئيس منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية ياسر عرفات
رئيسًا للسلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية.

2001 - ثورة شعبية في الفلبين تطيح بالرئيس جوزيف استرادا
وتؤدي إلى سجنه.

2006 - هزتين أرضيتين في أندونيسيا.

2007 - السيناتور هيلاري كلينتون تعلن نيتها خوض انتخابات
الرئاسة الأمريكية عن الحزب الديموقراطي عام 2008.

2009 - باراك أوباما يتولى رئاسة الولايات المتحدة ليكون
أول أمريكي من أصول أفريقية يتولى هذا المنصب.


مواليد

1775 - أندري ماري أمبير، عالم فيزياء ورياضيات فرنسي.
1868 - محمد فريد، زعيم مصري.

1873 - يوهانس فلهلم ينسن، أديب دنماركي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1944.

1877 – أحمد محرم، شاعر مصري.

1899 - كينجيرو تاكاياناغي، مخترع ياباني اخترع أول تلفاز في اليابان.
1900 - كولين كلايف، ممثل بريطاني.
1920 - علال الفاسي، سياسي مغربي.
1930 - بز ألدرن، رائد فضاء أمريكي وثاني رجل يهبط على سطح القمر.

1931 - دافيد لي، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1996.

1946 - ديفيد لينش، ممثل أمريكي.
1961 - محمود عبد الغفار، ممثل مصري.
1981 - أوين هارغريفز، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1983 - ماري ياغوشي، مغنية وممثلة يابانية.
1985 - مارينا إينوي، ممثلة أداء صوتي يابانية.
1986 - إبراهيم شهاب، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.


وفيات

820 - الإمام الشافعي، مؤسس المذهب الشافعي.
1612 - الإمبراطور رودولف الثاني، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة.
1936 - الملك جورج الخامس، ملك المملكة المتحدة.
1983 - غارينشيا، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.
1988 - عبد الغفار خان، سياسي أفغاني.
1992 - محمد عبد الخالق حسونة، ثاني أمين عام لجامعة الدول العربية.
1994 - مات بسبي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إسكتلندي.
2008 - سعاد مكاوي، مغنية مصرية.
2009 - حسين علي محفوظ، أديب ومؤرخ عراقي.


أعياد ومناسبات

يوم القسم الرئاسي في الولايات المتحدة (كل أربع سنوات).
أول أيام برج الدلو.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

21ينــــــايــــر

أحداث
1189 - الملكان الإنجليزيريتشارد الأولوالفرنسيفيليب الثاني
يبدآن بحشد جيوشهما باتجاه الشرق في إطار الحملة الصليبية الثالثة.

1793 - إعدام الملك لويس السادس عشر على يد
الثوار الفرنسيين باستخدام المقصلة.

1864 - بدء حملة تاورانجا خلال حروب الماوريبنيوزيلندا.
1899 - إنشاء شركة أوبل للسيارات.

1915 - افتتاح أول مكتب بريد في الكويت وذلك في
منزل المعتمد البريطاني.

1917 - زلزال في إندونيسيا يؤدي إلى وفاة ما يقارب ال15000 شخص.
1930 – اكتشاف كوكب بلوتو.

1954 - انطلاق الغواصة الأمريكية نوتيلوس، وهي أول
غواصة في التاريخ تبدأ بالعمل.

1976 - إقلاع أول رحلة لطائرة الكونكورد بين باريسوريو دي جانيرو.

2007 - ليبيا تعلن عن نيتها تسريح 400 ألف موظف حكومي
وهو يمثل ثلث القوة العاملة وذلك في خطوة تهدف إلى تقليل الإنفاق.

2009 - الرئيس الأمريكيباراك أوباما يطلب بوقف مؤقت
لمحاكمات المشتبه بتورطهم في قضايا إرهابية
والتي تجرى في معتقل جوانتانامو لمدة 120 يوم.


مواليد

1813 - جون فريمونت، عسكري ومستكشف أمريكي.
1889 - نجيب الريحاني، ممثل مصري.
1890 - حسن البارودي، ممثل مصري.
1901 - ريكاردو زامورا، حارس مرمى كرة قدمإسباني.

1912 - كونراد بلوخ، عالم كيمياء حيويةأمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1964.

1933 - جوزيف آشباك، طبيب أمريكي.
1945 - نبيلة عبيد، ممثلة مصرية.
1951 - إريك هولدر، وزير العدل والنائب العامأمريكي.
1954 - فيل تومبسون، لاعب كرة قدمإنجليزي.
1956 - جينا ديفيس، ممثلة أمريكية.
1972 - ياسنوري ميتسودا، ملحن ياباني.
1975 - نيكي بات، لاعب كرة قدمإنجليزي.
1976 - إيما بونتون، مغنية إنجليزية.
1977 - فيل نيفيل، لاعب كرة قدمإنجليزي.
حسين عبد الغني، لاعب كرة قدمسعودي.
1980 - ديف كيتسون، لاعب كرة قدمإنجليزي.
نانا ميزكي، مؤدية أداء صوتي يابانية.
1982 - سيمون رولفس، لاعب كرة قدمألماني.
1983 - موريتس فولتس، لاعب كرة قدمألماني.


وفيات

1774 - السلطان مصطفى الثالث، سلطان عثماني.
1793 - الملك لويس السادس عشر، ملك فرنسا.
1814 - برناردين دي سان بيير، روائي فرنسي.
1831 - أخيم فون أرنيم، شاعر ألماني.
1870 - ألكسندر هيرزن، كاتب روسي.
1872 - فرانتس جريلبارتسر، كاتب نمساوي.
1924 - فلاديمير لينين، أول رئيس للإتحاد السوفيتي.

1926 - كاميلو غولجي، طبيب إيطالي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1904.

1950 - جورج أورويل، كاتب بريطاني.
1969 - ماري منيب، ممثلة مصرية.
1982 - زوزو ماضي، ممثلة مصرية.
2006 - إبراهيم روجوفا، رئيس كوسوفو.
2009 - أحمد الصباحي، سياسي مصري ورئيس حزب الأمة المصري.


أعياد ومناسبات

يوم العلم في كيبك.
ذكرى ويلينغتون في نيوزيلندا.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*22ينــــــايــــر*

أحداث
1490 - ملك غرناطةأبو عبد الله محمد الثاني عشر
يبعث برسالة ردًا على الملكين الكاثوليكي ينفرناندو الثاني
وإيزابيلا الأولى يرفض فيها تهديداتهما وتسليم مدينته إليهما.

1824 - قبائل الأشانتي تهزم القوات البريطانية في ساحل الذهب.
1840 - بدأ الاحتلال الإنجليزي لنيوزيلندا.

1879 - قوات الزولو تهزم القوات البريطانية في معركة إساندلوانا
وذلك فيما عرف باسم حرب الزولو.

1899 - زعماء ست مستعمرات أسترالية يلتقوا في ملبورن
لمناقشة قيام الاتحاد الكونفدرالي.

1901 - تنصيب إدوراد السابع ملكًا على المملكة المتحدة
بعد وفاة والدته الملكة فيكتوريا.

1923 - زلزال في رأس ميندوسينو في كاليفورنيا بقوة 7.2
على مقياس ريختر، وهو أحد أضخم الزلازل في الولايات المتحدة.

1924 - تأليف أول وزارة عمالية في المملكة المتحدة برئاسة
رامزي ماكدونالد.

1941 - القوات البريطانية تستولي على طبرق
من القوات النازية في الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1970 - أول طائرة ركاب جامبو تحمل ركاب تحط في
مطار هيثرو قادمة من نيويورك وذلك في أول رحله لها.

1979 - تفجير سيارة مفخخه في بيروت يؤدي إلى اغتيال القائد
الفلسطينيعلي حسن سلامة وذلك بعد خروجه من منزل
زوجته ملكة جمال الكون جورجينا رزق.

1984 - تقديم حاسب أبل ماكنتوش كأول حاسب شخصي
مزود بفأرة من خلال إعلان تلفزيوني تخلل بطولة سوبر بول
ال18 لكرة القدم الأمريكية.

1988 - زلزال في المناطق الشمالية من أستراليا بقوة 6.9
على مقياس ريختر شعر به في ثلثي أستراليا.

1989 - زلزال في طاجيكستان بقوة 5.3 على مقياس ريختر
يؤدي إلى مقتل 274 شخصًا وحدوث إنهيارات طينية في منطقة جيسار.

1997 - مادلين أولبرايت تتولى رسميًا منصب وزير الخارجية
في الولايات المتحدة لتصبح أول امرأة في تاريخها تتولى هذا المنصب.

1998 - المحكمة الدستورية التركية تأمر بحل حزب الرفاه الإسلامي
ومنع رئيسة نجم الدين أربكان من ممارسة أي نشاط سياسي
وذلك بعد الفوز الكبير الذي حققه الحزب في الانتخابات البلدية والنيابية.

2006 - انتخاب ايفو مورالس رئيسًا لبوليفيا، ويصبح بذلك أول
اشتراكي يفوز بالانتخابات.

2009 - الرئيس الأمريكيباراك أوباما يأمر باغلاق
معتقل جوانتانامو في مدة أقصاها عام.

الصين تحكم بالإعدام على إثنين من تجار مصانع الحليب
لتعمدهما خلط مادة الميلامين مع الحليب لرفع نسبة البروتين
فيه مما تسبب بمقتل 6 أطفال وتعرض أكثر من 300 ألف
رضيع إلى خطر التسمم الغذائي.


مواليد

1263 - ابن تيمية، فقيه ومجتهد إسلامي.
1440 - إيفان الثالث، قيصر روسيا.
1561 - فرانسيس بيكون، فيلسوف إنجليزي.
1729 - إفرايم ليسينغ، كاتب وفيلسوف ألماني.
1788 - جورج بايرون، شاعر إنجليزي.
1849 - أوغست ستريندبرغ، روائي سويدي.
1869 - جريجوري راسبوتين، راهب روسي.
1892 - مارسيل داسولت، رجل أعمال وصانع طائرات فرنسي.

1908 - ليف لانداو، عالم فيزياءسوفيتي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1962.

1909 - يو ثانت، دبلوماسي بورمي وثالث أمين عام للأمم المتحدة.
1920 - ألف رامسي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إنجليزي.

1936 - ألان هيغير، عالم كيمياءأمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 2000.

1939 - ماهر العطار، مغني مصري.
ألفريدو بالاسيو، رئيس الإكوادور.
1940 - جون هرت، ممثل إنجليزي.
1954 - بيرند هينيمان، سياسي وحكم كرة قدم ألماني.
1955 - لاديسلاف فيزيك، لاعب كرة قدم تشيكوسلوفاكي.
1958 - نيكوس أناستوبولوس، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم يوناني.
1961 - شيغرو ناكاهارا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1965 - ديان لين، ممثلة أمريكية.
1968 - فرانك ليبويوف، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.
نورمان أسعد، ممثلة سورية.
1972 - رومي باكو، ممثلة أداء صوتي ياباني.
1973 - روجيريو سيني، حارس مرمى كرة قدم برازيلي.
1977 - هيديتوشي ناكاتا، لاعب كرة قدم ياباني.
1980 - جوناثان وودغيت، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1981 - إبراهيما سونكو، لاعب كرة قدم سنغالي.
1985 - عبد الله الشهيل، لاعب كرة قدم سعودي.
محمد سيسوكو، لاعب كرة قدم من مالي.
1987 - شان لونغ، لاعب كرة قدم أيرلندي.


وفيات

1666 - شاه جهان، أحد حكام الهند وباني الضريح الشهير تاج محل.
1901 - الملكة فيكتوريا، ملكة المملكة المتحدة.

1922 - فريدريك باير، كاتب وسياسي وناشط سلام دنماركي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1908.

1973 - ليندون جونسون، رئيس الولايات المتحدة السادس والثلاثون.
1974 - عبد الحميد جودة السحار، كاتب مصري.
1979 - علي حسن سلامة، ضابط مخابرات فلسطيني.
2008 - هيث ليدجر، ممثل أسترالي.


أعياد ومناسبات

يوم ذكرى الصداقة الألمانية - الفرنسية.
يوم الكاري في اليابان.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*23ينــــــايــــر*



أحداث
1517 - الجيش العثماني بقيادة السلطان سليم الأول يهزم جيش
المماليك بقيادة طومان بايبمعركة الريدانية قرب القاهرة وذلك بعد
مقاومة عنيفة استمرت عدة أيام، وقد أدى ذلك إلى سيطرة سليم الأول
على القاهرةوإعدامطومان بايشنقًا في إحدى ساحاتها العامة.

1556 - زلزال شانشي يضرب الصين مخلفًا أكبر عدد من الخسائر
البشرية في التاريخ والتي قدرت بحوالي 830000 قتيل،
وهو أحد أكثر زلازل العالم دمارًا.

1650 - جلاء البرتغالييون عن عُمان.

1899 - حاكم الكويت الشيخ مبارك الصباح يوقع معاهدة حماية
مع المملكة المتحدة (ألغيت في 19 يونيو 1961).

1920 - هولندا ترفض تسليم قيصر ألمانيا السابق
فيلهلم الثانيللحلفاء بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى.

1943 - القوات البريطانية تستولي على طرابلس
في ليبيا وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1950 - الكنيست يشرع قانونا يعتبر القدس عاصمة إسرائيل.

2007 - المعارضة اللبنانية تغلق الطرق المؤدية للعاصمة
بيروتومطار رفيق الحريري الدولي للضغط على الحكومة
كي تستقيل، وأدى هذا الإغلاق إلى مواجهات بالشارع
بين مناصري الطرفين أدت إلى سقوط عدد من الضحايا.


مواليد

1832 - إدوار مانيه، رسام فرنسي.
1840 - إرنست كارل آب، عالم فيزياءألماني.
1862 - ديفيد هيلبرت، عالم رياضياتألماني.

1876 - أوتو ديلس، عالم كيمياءألماني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1950.

1891 - أنطونيو غرامشي، فيلسوف إيطالي.
1893 - عزيز عثمان، ممثل مصري.

1907 - يوكاوا هيديكي، عالم فيزياءياباني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1949.

1915 - آرثر لويس، اقتصادي بريطاني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1979.

1919 - بوب بيزلي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدمإنجليزي.

1929 - جون تشارلس بولانيي، عالم كيمياءكندي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1986.

1944 - روتجير هوير، ممثل هولندي.
1946 - أرلوندو أليمان، رئيس نيكاراغوا.
1947 - ميجاواتي سوكارنوبوتري، رئيسة إندونيسيا.
1949 - أحمد راتب، ممثل مصري.
1964 - خالد صالح، ممثل مصري.
بارات جاغديو، رئيس غويانا.
1969 - أندري كانتشيلكيس، لاعب كرة قدمروسي.
1972 - إوين بريمنر، ممثل إسكتلندي.
1984 - أرين روبين، لاعب كرة قدمهولندي.
1985 - دونغ فانغزهو، لاعب كرة قدمصيني.
1986 - ستيفن تايلور، لاعب كرة قدمإنجليزي.


وفيات

1199 - أبو يوسف يعقوب المنصور، خليفة موحدي.
1622 - وليام بافين، مستكشف إنجليزي.
1806 - وليام بت الأصغر، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1810 - جون فيلهلم رايتر، عالم كيمياءألماني.
1984 - معين بسيسو، شاعر فلسطيني.
1989 - سلفادور دالي، رسام إسباني.
1996 - فاطمة رشدي، ممثلة مصرية.
2006 - إدمون نعيم، سياسي ورجل قانون لبناني.


أعياد ومناسبات

يوم البريد الإلكتروني في اليابان.
عيد القديسة ماريانا كوب.
يوم بونتي في جزر بيتكيرن.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*24ينــــــايــــر*


أحداث
661 - عبد الرحمن بن ملجم يحاول اغتيال خليفة
المسلمينعلي بن أبي طالب بطعنه بخنجر مسموم أثناء صلاة الفجر.

1800 - توقيع اتفاقية العريش بين الجنرال كليبروالعثمانيين
بخصوص جلاء الفرنسيين عن مصر.

1848 - اكتشاف الذهب في ولاية كاليفورنياالأمريكية.
1908 - بدأ حركة الكشافة للفتيان في إنجلترا.
1924 - تغيير اسم مدينة سانت بطرسبرغ إلى لينينغراد.

1943 - فرانكلين روزفلتوونستون تشرشل يختتمان
اجتماعهما في الدار البيضاءبالمغرب وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1946 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة تصدر قرارًا توصي فيه
بالاستخدام السلمي للطاقة النووية وذلك بعد قيام
الولايات المتحدةبتفجير قنبلتين نوويتين فوق مدينتي
هيروشيماوناغازاكياليابانيتين.

1972 - انقلاب في إمارة الشارقة قام به حاكم الإمارة السابق الشيخ
صقر بن سلطان القاسمي وذلك لاسترداد الحكم من ابن عمه الشيخ
خالد بن محمد القاسمي، وقد أدى الانقلاب إلى مقتل الشيخ خالد
وتسلم الشيخ صقر للحكم مرة أخرى.

1981 - انعقاد مؤتمر القمة الإسلامية في الطائف في
المملكة العربية السعودية.

1983 - سقوط القمر الصناعيالسوفيتي كوزموس في المحيط الهادي.

1999 - إسرائيل تبدأ في استغلال قبة الصخرة
وذلك بإعلان نشرته وزارة السياحة في حملة دعائية
للسياحة في إسرائيل.

2002 - اغتيال القيادي السابق في حزب الكتائب اللبنانية
إيلي حبيقة بتفجير عبوة ناسفة في بيروت.

2006 - مجلس الأمة الكويتي يصوت بالإجماع على إعفاء أمير الدولة
الشيخ سعد العبد الله الصباح من منصبه لعدم قدرته الصحية
ونقل السلطات الأميرية إلى مجلس الوزراء وذلك حسب الدستور،
ومجلس الوزراء بعد نقل السلطات الأميرية إليه يسمي رئيسه الشيخ
صباح الأحمد الصباح أميرًا للكويت ويرفع التسمية إلى مجلس الأمة
لعقد جلسة المبايعة.

2011 - تفجير عنيف يهز مطار دوموديدوفو الدولي في
موسكو يودي بحياة 35 شخصًا ويلحق إصابات بالعشرات.


مواليد

76 - هادريان، إمبراطور روماني.
1712 - الملك فريدريك الكبير، ملك بروسيا.

1733 - بنيامين لينكون، ضابط أمريكي في
حرب الاستقلال الأمريكية.

1916 - رفائيل كالديرا، رئيس فنزويلا.
1917 - إيرنست بورغنين، ممثل أمريكي.
1941 - نايل دياموند، مغني أمريكي.
1949 - جون بيلوشي، ممثل أمريكي.
1961 - ناستازيا كينسكي، ممثلة ألمانية.
غويدو بوتشوالد، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدمألماني.
1974 - حسان عباس، لاعب كرة قدمسوري.
1975 - رونالد غوميز، لاعب كرة قدمكوستاريكي.
1978 - مارك هيلدريث، ممثل كندي.
1983 - شون مالوني، لاعب كرة قدمإسكتلندي.


وفيات

41 - كاليغولا، إمبراطور روماني.

1965 - ونستون تشرشل، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1953.

1972 - الشيخ خالد بن محمد القاسمي، حاكم إمارة الشارقة.
2002 - إيلي حبيقة، سياسي لبناني.
2004 - عبد الرحمن المنيف، روائي سعودي.
2006 - كرس بين، ممثل أمريكي.


أعياد ومناسبات

يوم حمى الذهب.
يوم الطعام المدرسي في اليابان.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*25ينــــــايــــر*



أحداث
1260 - سقوط حلب في يد التتار، وهي أول مدينة شامية
تواجه الغزو المغولي بعد سقوط بغداد.

1348 - زلزال في النمسا يؤدي إلى وفاة 5000 شخص.

1479 - السلطان محمد الفاتح يجبر إمارة البندقية على توقيع
معاهدة إسطنبول والتي انسحبت بناء على شروطها من حرب
العثمانيين وفرضت عليها غرامات الحرب وجزية سنوية.

1890 - افتتاح حديقة الحيوان بالجيزةبمصر.

1915 - ألكسندر جراهام بيل يفتتح أول اتصال
هاتفي عبر قارة أمريكا الشمالية.

1919 - تأسيس عصبة الأمم.

1939 - زلزال في تشيلانبتشيلي بقوة 8.3 على مقياس ريختر
يخلف 28000 قتيل، وهو أحد أخطر زلازل العالم.

1942 - تايلاند تعلن الحرب على الولايات المتحدةوالمملكة المتحدة
وذلك بعد أن تعاون رئيس وزرائها مع اليابانيين الذين وعدوه بإعطاء
تايلاند جزء من أراضي الصين وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1952 - الإنجليز يقتحمون مدينة الإسماعيلية المصرية،
ورجال الشرطة المصرية يرفضون تسليم أسلحتهم،
وأدى ذلك إلى وقوع معركة بالإسماعيلية قتل فيها 50 جندي
مصري وأصيب 80 آخرين وأسر الباقون.

1971 - عيدي أمين يطيح بميلتون أوبوتيبانقلاب في أوغندا.

1972 - التوقيع على اتفاقية صلح بين اليابانوالاتحاد السوفيتي
تضع حدًا لعداء دام ربع قرن.

1975 - زلزال في تايوان، وهو بالأصل زلزالين متتالين الأول
بقوة 7.5 على مقياس ريختر والثاني 7.0 على مقياس ريختر.

1980 - الرئيس المصريمحمد أنور السادات يبلغ
هيئة الأمم المتحدة بشكل رسمي إنهاء حالة العداء بين مصروإسرائيل.

1991 - تحرير جزيرة قاروهالكويتية لتكون أول أرض تحرر من الغزو العراقي.

1999 - ملك الأردنالحسين بن طلال يعزل أخاه الأمير الحسن
من ولاية العهد، ويعين نجله الأكبر الأمير عبد الله خلفًا له.

زلزال في كولومبيا بقوة 6.4 على مقياس ريختر يؤدي إلى
مقتل 1185 شخص على الأقل.

2000 - الشرطة الإسرائيلية تمنع شاحنتين محملتين بمواد أولية
تحتاجهما أعمال الترميم الجارية في المسجد الأقصى
من الدخول إلى المسجد.

2006 – زلزال في الفلبين بقوة 5.0 على مقياس ريختر.

2010 - سقوط طائرة ركاب إثيوبية في البحر الأبيض المتوسط
قباله السواحل اللبنانية وذلك بعد وقت قصير من إقلاعها من م
طار رفيق الحريري الدولي في بيروت برحلتها المتجهه إلى أديس أبابا.

تنفيذ حكم الإعدام بحق وزير الدفاع العراقي الأسبق
علي حسن المجيد الشهير بعلي الكيماوي بعد صدور أربع
أحكام بالإعدام بحقة في جرائم قتل وإبادة جماعية.

2011 - الرئيس اللبنانيميشال سليمان يكلف نجيب ميقاتي
بتشكيل الحكومة الجديدة بعد حصولة على 68 صوتًا
في الاستشارات النيابية.

بدأ مايسمى بيوم الغضب في مصر إحتجاجًا على تدني
الأجور والبطالة وارتفاع الأسعار.




مواليد


1627 - روبرت بويل، عالم كيمياءأيرلندي.

1759 - روبرت برنز، شاعر إسكتلندي.
1874 - سومرست موم، كاتب إنجليزي.
1882 - فرجينيا وولف، كاتبة إنجليزية.

1917 - إيليا بريغوجين، عالم كيمياءبلجيكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1977.

1926 - يوسف شاهين، مخرج سينمائيمصري من أصل لبناني.
1928 - إدوارد شيفردنادزه، رئيس جورجيا.
1933 - كورازون أكينو، رئيسة الفلبين.
1942 - أوزيبيو، لاعب كرة قدمبرتغالي.

1949 - بول نرس، عالم كيمياء حيويةإنجليزي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 2001.

1975 - ميا كيرشنر، ممثلة كندية.
1976 - نوزومو ساساكي، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1977 - ألسي أبي عاصي، إعلامية لبنانية.
1978 - جيسون روبرتس، لاعب كرة قدمجرينادي.
1980 - تشافي هيرنانديز، لاعب كرة قدمإسباني.
1981 - أليشيا كيز، مغنية أمريكية.
1984 - روبينهو، لاعب كرة قدمبرازيلي.
1985 - تينا كارول، مغنية أوكرانية.
1987 - ماريا كيريلينكو، لاعبة كرة مضربروسية.



وفيات


967 - سيف الدولة الحمداني، أمير من الدولة الحمدانية في حلب.

1494 - الملك فرديناندو الأول، ملك مملكة نابولي.

1929 - عبد العزيز جاويش، مجاهد مصري
وأحد رواد الإصلاح والعمل الوطني ومناصر للدولة العثمانية.

1947 - آل كابوني، رجل عصابات أمريكي.
1982 - عبد الوارث عسر، ممثل مصري.
2008 - عزيز صدقي، رئيس وزراء مصر.

2010 - علي حسن المجيد، وزير الدفاع العراقي
بفترة حكم صدام حسين.

2011 - أرتو يافاناينن، لاعب هوكي جليدفنلندي.



أعياد ومناسبات


يوم الاعتذار، يعود إلى يوم إذلال كانوسا.

عيد الشرطة في مصر.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*26ينــــــايــــر*

أحداث
1340 - ملك إنجلتراإدوارد الثالث يعلن ملكًا على فرنسا.

1479 - السلطان العثمانيمحمد الفاتح يستولي
على مدينة أشكودرا بشمال ألبانيا والتي كانت خاضعة لحكم البنادقة.

1500 - الرحالة الإسبانيبينزل يكتشف البرازيل.

1699 - توقيع معاهدة كارلوفيتز بين الدولة العثمانيةوالنمسا
وروسياوالبندقية والتي بمقتضاها تنازلت الدولة العثمانية
عن بلاد المجر وإقليم ترانسيلفانيا للنمسا، ومدينة أزاقلروسيا.

1785 - بنجامين فرانكلين يكتب رسالة إلى ابنته يظهر فيها
إحباطه بسبب اختيار النسر كرمز للولايات المتحدة بدلًا من الديك الرومي.

1788 - الأسطول الأول البريطاني تحت قيادة آرثر فيليب
يبحر إلى ميناء سيدني لتأسيس مدينة سيدني المستوطنة الأوروبية
الدائمة الأولى في القارة، ويحتفل بهذا اليوم كيوم أستراليا الوطني.

1802 - الكونغرس الأمريكي يقر قانون لإنشاء مكتبة،
وهذه المكتبة أصبحت فيما بعد مكتبة الكونغرس.

1808 - تمرد مشروب الروم، وهو التمرد المسلح الناجح الوحيد
الذي أنقلب وسيطر على الحكومة في أستراليا.

1837 - ميشيغان تصبح الولاية الأمريكية السادسة والعشرون.
1841 - المملكة المتحدة تحتل هونغ كونغ.
1861 - ولاية لويزيانا تنفصل عن الولايات المتحدة.

1870 - انضمام فيرجينيا للمرة الثانية إلى اتحاد الولايات الأمريكية.
1885 - القوات الموالية للمهدي تحتل الخرطوم.
1887 - قوات الحبشة تهزم الإيطاليين في معركة دوغالي.
1911 - جلين كيرتس تحلق بأول طائرة مائية.

1939 - القوات الموالية لفرانسيسكو فرانكو تحتل
برشلونة بمساعدة من إيطاليا.

1942 - وصول طلائع القوات الأمريكية الأولى إلى أوروبا
في أيرلندا الشمالية وذلك للمشاركة في الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1952 - اندلاع حريق كبير في القاهرة إلتهمت خلاله النار نحو
700 محل وسينما وكازينو وفندق ومكتب ونادي في شوارع
وميادين وسط المدينة.

1962 - المسبار رينجر 3 ينطلق لدراسة القمر،
لكنه أخطأ هدفه بما يقدر بحوالي 22000 ميل (35400 كيلومتر).

1965 - اللغة الهندية تصبح اللغة الرسمية للهند.
1980 - بدايه اقامة العلاقات الدبلوماسية بين إسرائيل ومصر.

1981 - مصر تستعيد سيناءوالعريش إلى سيادتها بعد
أن كانو تحت السيطرة الإسرائيلية.

1983 - إصدار برنامج لوتس 1-2-3.

1992 - الرئيس الروسيبوريس يلتسن يعلن بأن
روسيا ستتوقف عن استهداف المدن الأمريكية بالأسلحة النووية.

1994 - رجل يطلق عيارين ناريين فارغين على الأمير تشارلز
أمير ويلز في سيدني بأستراليا.

1996 - السيدة الأمريكية الأولى هيلاري كلينتون ت
دلي بشهادتها أمام هيئة المحلفين الكبرى بفضيحة وايتواتر.

1998 - الرئيس الأمريكي بيل كلينتون ينكر خلال تسجيل
تلفزيوني إقامة علاقة جنسية مع المتدربة ب
البيت الأبيض مونيكا لوينسكي.

شركة كومباك تشتري ديجيتال إيكويبمنت كوربوريشن.

2005 - كونداليزا رايز تؤدي اليمين كوزير للخارجية الأمريكية،
لتصبح أول امرأةأمريكية من أصل أفريقي تتولى هذا المنصب.

تحطم ثلاثة قطارات في جلنديل بكاليفورنيا قرب لوس أنجلوس
يوقع 11 قتيل و 200 جريح.


مواليد

1781 - أخيم فون أرنيم، شاعر ألماني.
1880 - دوغلاس ماكارثر، جنرال أمريكي.

1904 - شون ماكبرايد، سياسي أيرلندي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1974.

1911 - بولي كارب كوش، عالم فيزياءألماني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1955.

1918 - نيكولاي تشاوتشيسكو، رئيس رومانيا.
1921 - أكيو موريتا، أحد الشركاء المؤسسين في شركة سوني.
1925 - بول نيومان، ممثل أمريكي.
1928 - عبد اللطيف الفيلالي، رئيس وزراء المغرب.
1943 - سعاد حسني، ممثلة مصرية.
1953 - أندرس فوغ راسموسن، سياسي دنماركي.
1963 - جوزيه مورينهو، مدرب كرة قدم برتغالي.
1965 - شامل باساييف، عسكري شيشاني.
1967 - توشيوكي موريكاوا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1970 - تريسي ميدندورف، ممثلة أمريكية.
1980 - ساناي كوباياشي، ممثلة أداء صوتي يابانية.


وفيات

1823 - إدوارد جينر، طبيب إنجليزي.
1942 - فيليكس هاوسدورف، عالم رياضيات ألماني.

2008 - جورج حبش، سياسي فلسطيني
ومؤسس الجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين.


أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم العالمي للجمارك.
رأس السنة الكورية في كوريا.
اليوم الوطني في أستراليا.
يوم الجمهورية في الهند.
عيد الاستقلال في أوغندا.

----------


## اليمامة

*27ينــــــايــــر*

أحداث
661 - وفاه الإمام علي بن أبي طالب رابع الخلفاء الراشدين
عند السنة والأمام الأول لدى الشيعة وذلك بعد أيام من الطعنه
التي تلقاها من الخارجي عبد الرحمن بن ملجم.

1900 - اندلاع ثورة الملاكمين في الصين، والدبلوماسيون
الأجانب في بكين يطالبون بتأديب المتمردين.

1926 - الإنجليزي جون بيرد يخترع التلفاز.
1927 - الإعلان عن قيام مملكة نجد والحجاز في الجزيرة العربية.

1944 - رفع الحصار عن مدينة لينينغراد بعد ما يقارب 900 يوم
منذ بدايته وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1967 - تفحم رواد الفضاء الثلاثة على متن أبولو قبل أنطلاق
المركبة إلى الفضاء نتيجة تماس كهربائي.

1973 - الولايات المتحدة وفيتنام الشمالية وفيتنام الجنوبية
وجماعة الفيت كونغ يوقعون في باريس اتفاقية لإحلال السلام في فيتنام.

1980 - روبرت موجابي يعود من المنفى إلى روديسيا.

1991 - إرغام الرئيس الصومالي محمد سياد بري على التخلي
عن السلطة بعد معارك استمرت 4 أسابيع في العاصمة مقديشيو.

1996 - العقيد إبراهيم بارع معين الصرة يطيح بأول رئيس
منتخب ديمقراطيًا في النيجر مهمان عثمان.

1999 - كشف النقاب عن تخطيط أحد ناشطي اليمين الإسرائيلي
المتطرف حسب اعترافاته لتنفيذ عملية تفجير كبيرة تهدف
إلى نسف المسجد الأقصى.

2003 - مدير الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية محمد البرادعي
يعلن في تقريرة لمجلس الأمن إن فريق الوكالة لم يعثر حتى
الآن على أي أنشطة نووية مشبوهة في العراق.

2006 - زلزال في بحر الباندا.


مواليد

1756 - موزارت، موسيقار نمساوي.
1836 - ليوبولد فون زاخر مازوخ، أديب نمساوي.
1859 - فيلهلم الثاني، قيصر ألمانيا.

1903 - جون إيكلس، عالم فيزيولوجياأسترالي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1963.

1924 - رؤوف دنكطاش، زعيم القبارصة الأتراك.
1933 - محمد الفايد، ملياردير ورجل أعمال مصري.
1934 - دريد لحام، ممثل سوري.
1936 -فؤاد أحمد، ممثل مصري.

صمويل تينج، عالم فيزياءأمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1976.

1940 - جيمس كرومويل، ممثل أمريكي.

1944 - ميريد كوريجان، ناشطة سلام من أيرلندا الشمالية
حاصلة على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1976.

1964 - بريجيت فوندا، ممثلة أمريكية.
1967 - بوبي ديول، ممثل هندي.
1968 - باتريك بلوندو، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.
1974 - أندريه بافل، لاعب كرة مضرب روماني.
1976 - أهن جونغ هوان، لاعب كرة قدم كوري جنوبي.
1979 - روزاموند بايك، ممثلة إنجليزية.
1980 - مارات سافين، لاعب كرة مضرب روسي.
1985 - عبد الله بوشهري، ممثل كويتي.
1988 - كيرلون، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.


وفيات

98 - نيرفا، أول الأباطرة الأنطونيين الرومان.

661 - الإمام علي بن أبي طالب، رابع الخلفاء الراشدين
لدى السنة والإمام الأول لدى الشيعة.

1595 - فرنسيس دريك، مستكشف إنجليزي.
1901 - جوزيبي فيردي، موسيقار إيطالي.
1983 -
لويس دي فنيس، ممثل فرنسي.
محمود إسماعيل، كاتب وممثل مصري.
2003 - محسن زايد، كاتب سيناريو مصري.
2004 - مبارك عبد الله الدبوس، نائب سابق في مجلس الأمة الكويتي.
2005 - الأميرة فوزية، ابنه فاروق الأول ملك مصر.
2008 - سوهارتو، رئيس إندونيسيا.
2010 - هاوارد زين، مؤرخ أمريكي.
جيروم ديفيد سالينغر، روائي أمريكي.


أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم العالمي لإحياء ذكرى محرقه اليهود - الهولوكوست.
ذكرى ضحايا النازية في بولندا.
عيد القديس سافا في صربيا.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*28 يناير* 

أحداث

1479 - توقيع معاهدة بين الدولة العثمانية في عهد السلطان محمد الفاتح وجمهورية البندقية القوة التجارية الكبرى في أوروبا. وكانت تلك المعاهدة أول خطوة خطتها الدولة العثمانية للعب دور سياسي في أوروبا.

1788 - بريطانيا تنشئ أول مستعمرة مجرمين في بوتاني باي بأستراليا.

1846 - انتصار القوات البريطانية على السيخ في معركة أليوال بالهند.

1871 - انتهاء الحرب الفرنسية البروسية بإستسلام فرنسا.

1887 - بداية بناء برج إيفل الفرنسي الذي يبلغ إرتفاعه 300 متر تقريباً.

1909 - جلاء القوات الأمريكية عن كوبا التي احتلتها خلال الحرب الأمريكية الإسبانية عام 1898.

1917 - الولايات المتحدة تنهي البحث عن الثائر المكسيكي پانجو فيا.

1918 - تأسيس الجيش الأحمر الذي ضم في صفوفه جنود من الجيش الروسي الإمبراطوري السابق، وكان هدف تأسيسه هو حماية الحدود من الغزو الخارجي و حماية الثورة.

1928 - حدوث معركة الرقعي في الكويت.

1932 - اليابان تحتل شانغهاي كبرى مدن الصين وذلك في الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1956 - أنشاء وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط في القاهرة، وكانت بذلك أول وكالة أنباء عربية.

1976 - سمحت القاضية روث أود من المحكمة الإسرائيلية لليهود في الصلاة داخل المسجد الاقصى.

1986 - مكوك الفضاء تشالنجر ينفجر في الجو بعد إنطلاقه بدقيقة ونصف. تسبب في مصرع رواد الفضاء التسعة الذين كانوا على متنه.

1999 - شركة فورد للسيارات تعلن شراءها شركة فولفو السويدية بمبلغ 6.45 بليون دولار.

2006 - هزة أرضية - أندونيسيا - 28 يناير 2006


مواليد

1717 - موزارت، موسيقار نمساوي.

1833 - تشارلز جورج جوردون.

1853 - خوزيه مارتي، ثوري كوبي.

1861 - إسماعيل سري، عالم مصري وأحد رواد الإصلاح، وقام ببناء مشاريع رائدة في مجال الري في مصر وإيطاليا.

1938 - نبيه بري، رئيس البرلمان اللبناني ورئيس حركة أمل.

1940 - كارلوس سليم، رجل أعمال مكسيكي من أصل لبناني، وأغنى رجل في العالم لعام 2007.

1948 - هاينز فلوهه، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني.

1954 - برونو ميتسو، مدرب كرة قدم فرنسي

1966 - سيجي ميزُشيما، مخرج أنمي ياباني.

1975 - هيروشي كاميا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.


وفيات

814 - شارلمان، ملك الفرنجة.

992 - جوهر الصقلي، أحد كبار قادة الدولة الفاطمية، ومنشئ مدينة القاهرة والجامع الأزهر.

1725 - بطرس الأول، قيصر روسيا.

----------


## اليمامة

*29ينــــــايــــر*

أحداث
1479 - توقيع معاهدة بين الدولة العثمانيةوجمهورية البندقية
القوة التجارية الكبرى في أوروبا، وكانت تلك المعاهدة أول خطوة
خطتها الدولة العثمانية للعب دور سياسي في أوروبا.

1788 - بريطانيا تنشئ أول مستعمرة مجرمين في بوتاني بايب أستراليا.
1846 - انتصار القوات البريطانية على السيخ في معركة أليوال بالهند.
1871 - انتهاء الحرب الفرنسية البروسية باستسلام فرنسا.
1887 - بداية بناء برج إيفل.

1909 - جلاء القوات الأمريكية عن كوبا التي احتلتها
خلال الحرب الأمريكية الإسبانية عام 1898.

1917 - الولايات المتحدة تنهي البحث عن الثائر المكسيكي بانشو فيا.

1918 - تأسيس الجيش الأحمر الذي ضم في صفوفه جنود
من الجيش الروسي القيصري السابق، وكان هدف تأسيسه
هو حماية الحدود من الغزو الخارجي وحماية الثورة.

1924 - سعد زغلول يؤلف أول وزارة شعبية في مصر.

1928 - وقوع معركة الرقعي بين القوات الكويتية بقيادة الشيخ
علي الخليفة العبد الله الصباح وجماعة من الإخوان
بقيادة علي بن عشوان.

1932 - اليابان تحتل مدينة شانغهاي كبرى مدن الصين
وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1956 - إنشاء وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط في القاهرة،
وهي أول وكالة أنباء في الوطن العربي.

1973 - بدأ سريان وقف إطلاق النار في فيتنام
في الساعة الثامنة صباحًا بتوقيت سايغون.

1976 - القاضية الإسرائيلية روث أود تسمح لليهود
في الصلاة داخل المسجد الأقصى.

1986 - مكوك الفضاء تشالنجر ينفجر في الجو بعد انطلاقه
بدقيقة ونصف، تسبب الانفجار في مصرع رواد الفضاء
التسعة الذين كانوا على متنه.

1999 - شركة فورد للسيارات تعلن شراءها شركة
فولفوالسويدية بمبلغ 6.45 بليون دولار.

2006 - زلزال في جنوب سومطرة بأندونيسيا
قدر بقوة مقدارها 5.0 على مقياس ريختر.

2011 - مظاهرات كبيرة في محافظات مصر بعد صلاة الجمعة
وذلك في اليوم الرابع من بدأ التظاهرات للمطالبة بإصلاحات
سياسية واقتصادية، وأدت المظاهرات بهذا اليوم إلى
وقوع مصادمات مع قوات الأمن وما تبعه من فرض حضر التجول
ونزول الجيش لفرض الأمن وحماية الأماكن الحساسة في القاهرة
والمدن وذلك بعد قيام بعض المتظاهرين بأعمال شغب، وأدى ذلك
إلى قيام الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك بالطلب من حكومة
أحمد نظيف بتقديم استقالتها.


مواليد

1457 - الملك هنري السابع، ملك إنجلترا.
1717 - السلطان مصطفى الثالث، سلطان عثماني.
1784 - جورج هاملتون غوردون، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1822 - ألكسندر ماكينزي، رئيس وزراء كندا.
1853 - خوسيه مارتي، ثوري كوبي.
1865 - كآرلو يوهو ستولبيرغ، رئيس فنلندا.
1912 - جاكسون بولوك، رسام أمريكي.

1922 - روبرت هولي، عالم كيمياء حيويةأمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1968.

1930 - عبد الله غيث، ممثل مصري.
1938 - نبيه بري، رئيس مجلس النواب اللبناني.
1940 - كارلوس سليم، رجل أعمال مكسيكي من أصل لبناني.
1948 - هاينس فلوه، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني.
1950 - الملك حمد بن عيسى آل خليفة، ملك البحرين.
1954 - برونو ميتسو، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم فرنسي.
1955 - نيكولا ساركوزي، رئيس فرنسا.
1966 - سيجي ميزشيما، مخرج أنمي ياباني.
1975 - هيروشي كاميا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1978 - جانلويجي بوفون، حارس مرمى كرة قدم إيطالي.
جيمي كاراغر، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
بابا بوبا ديوب، لاعب كرة قدم سنغالي.
1981 - إليجاه وود، ممثل أمريكي.
1985 - أرنولد مفويمبا، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.


الوفيات

814 - شارلمان، ملك الفرنجة.
992 - جوهر الصقلي، أحد كبار قادة الدولة الفاطمية.
1547 - الملك هنري الثامن، ملك إنجلترا.
1725 - بطرس الأكبر، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الروسية.
1859 - فريديريك روبنسون، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.

1939 - ويليام بتلر ييتس، شاعر أيرلندي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1923.

1951 - كارل غوستاف إميل مانرهايم، رئيس فنلندا.

1957 - الشيخ عبد الله الأحمد الصباح،
رئيس دائرة الأمن العام في الكويت.

1984 - عماد حمدي، ممثل مصري.
1992 - كونو ريبر، شاعر وكاتب روائي سويسري.

1996 - جوزيف برودسكي، شاعر روسي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1987.

1997 - عبد الحفيظ التطاوي، ممثل مصري.


أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم العالمي للجذام.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*30ينــــــايــــر*

أحداث
1649 - تنفيذ حكم الإعدام بحق تشارلز الأول ملك إنجلترا.

1661 - إعدام حامي اللوردات بإنجلتراأوليفر كرومويل
رسميًا بعد وفاته بسنتين.

1648 - توقيع اتفاقية مونستر لإنهاء حرب الثمانين سنة
بين هولنداوإسبانيا.

1835 - الرئيس الأمريكيأندرو جاكسون يتعرض لمحاولة اغتيال
أثناء وجوده في قاعة مجلس النواب، وهي أول محاولة اغتيال
الرئيس أمريكي.

1847 - تغير اسم قرية "يربا بوينا" في كاليفورنيا إلى سان فرانسيسكو.

1893 - الخديوي عباس حلمي الثاني يعفو عن أعضاء
الثورة العرابية المنفيين إلى سرنديب.

1933 - أدولف هتلر يصبح مستشارًا للرايخ الألماني الثالث.
1948 - اغتيالمهاتما غاندي على يد أحد الهندوس المتطرفين.
1956 - حلف وارسو يعلن انضمام ألمانيا الشرقية إليه.

1976 - محكمة إسرائيلية تقر بحق اليهود في الصلاة بساحات
المسجد الأقصى في أي وقت يشاءون من النهار، وذلك بعد أن
برأت 40 يهوديًا اتهموا بالدخول عنوة داخل المسجد مرددين
الأناشيد اليهودية مما تسبب في وقوع اشتباكات بينهم وبين
المسلمين عند ساحات المسجد.

1984 - اكتشاف ثلاثة قنابل يدوية من النوع الذي يستخدمه
الجيش الإسرائيلي أمام باب الأسود، وكانت القنابل مخبأة
في إحدى ثمار القرع.

2003 - بلجيكا توافق على قانون يتيح زواج مثليي الجنس.


مواليد

1687 - يوهان بالتازار نويمان، مهندس معماري ألماني.
1882 - فرانكلين روزفلت، الرئيس الولايات المتحدة الثاني والثلاثون.
1894 - الملك بوريس الثالث، ملك بلغاريا.

1899 - ماكس تيلر، عالم أحياء جنوب أفريقي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1951.

1927 - أولوف بالم، رئيس وزراء السويد.
1930 - جين هاكمان، ممثل أمريكي.

1941 - ديك تشيني، نائب رئيس الولايات المتحدة
في عهد جورج دبليو بوش.

1949 - بيتر أغري، عالم أمريكي في علم الأحياء
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 2003.

1951 - تشارلز س. دوتون، ممثل أمريكي.

1962 - الملك عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين،
ملك المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية.

1968 - الأمير فيليبي، ولي عهدإسبانيا.
1974 - كريستيان بيل، ممثل إنجليزي.
1975 - جونينهو برنامبوكانو، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.
1981 - بيتر كراوتش، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
ديميتار برباتوف، لاعب كرة قدم بلغاري.
1987 - أردا توران، لاعب كرة قدم تركي.


وفيات

1649 - الملك تشارلز الأول، ملك إنجلترا.
1730 - الإمبراطور بيتر الثاني، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الروسية.

1928 - يوهانس فيبيغر، طبيب دنماركي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1926.

1948 - مهاتما غاندي، زعيم هندي.
أورفيل رايت، أول من طار في طائرة وواحد من الأخوان رايت.

1969 - دومينيك بير، رجل دين بلجيكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1958.

1982 - رأفت الهجان، جاسوس مصري في إسرائيل.

1991 - جون باردين، عالم فيزياءأمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1956 وعام 1972.

2010 - عز الدين إبراهيم، سياسي وأكاديمي مصري.


أعياد ومناسبات

وليمة القديس أنطونيوس الكبير عند الكنيسة القبطية.
يوم الديمقراطية في العراق.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*31ينــــــايــــر
*
أحداث
1867 - الزعيم الماروني يوسف بك كرم يغادر لبنان
على متن بارجة فرنسية إلى الجزائر إثر رفضه
بروتوكول 1861 الذي أسس لمتصرفية جبل لبنان
وكان أول شاغلي المنصب رغم اعتراض المملكة المتحدة.

1876 - الولايات المتحدة تأمر كل الهنود الحمر بالانتقال إلى المحميات.
1915 - ألمانيا تستعمل لغاز السام ضد الروس في الحرب العالمية الأولى.

1946 - إعلان الدستور اليوغوسلافي المكتوب على نمط الدستور
السوفيتي، ليضم ست جمهوريات هي صربيا وكرواتيا والبوسنة
والهرسك والجبل الأسودومقدونيا وسلوفينيا.

1950 - الرئيس الأمريكي هاري ترومان
يعلن عن قراره بتأييد تطوير القنبلة الهيدروجينية.

1953 - السلطات الفرنسية تعتقل الحبيب بورقيبة.
الفيضانات تغرق 1800 شخص في هولندا.

1978 - أمير دولة الكويت الشيخ جابر الأحمد الصباح
يعلن تزكيته للشيخ سعد العبد الله السالم الصباح لمنصب ولي العهد.

1990 - تفجر الصراع على السلطة في الشطر الشرقي من بيروت
بين رئيس الحكومة العسكريةميشال عونوالقوات اللبنانية بقيادة
سمير جعجع مما أسفر عن سقوط عشرة قتلى، والولايات المتحدة
تحمل عون المسؤولية وتطالبه بالتنحي.

افتتاح أول مطعم من سلسلة مطاعم ماكدونالدز في العاصمة
السوفيتية موسكو، وكان افتتاح هذا المطعم بموسكو
بمثابه علامة على تغير الزمن في الاتحاد السوفيتي.

1996 - هجوم انتحاري في العاصمة السريلانكية كولمبو
تعرض له البنك المركزي السريلانكي عندما إصطدمت سيارة
محملة بالمتفجرات بمبناه الواقع في قلب حي المال بالعاصمة،
وحملت الحكومة السريلانكية منظمة نمور التاميل الإنفصالية
المسؤولية عن الهجوم.

2009 - البرلمان الصومالي ينتخب رئيس
اتحاد المحاكم الإسلامية شريف شيخ أحمد رئيسًا للصومال.

2010 - المنتخب المصري يفوز بكأس الأمم الأفريقية
للمرة الثالثة على التوالي والسابعة في تاريخه بعد تغلبه على
المنتخب الغاني بهدف لصفر وذلك في البطولة التي أقيمت في أنجولا.



مواليد

1512 - الملك هنريك، ملك البرتغال.
1797 - فرانز شوبرت، موسيقار نمساوي.

1868 - تيودور ريتشاردس، عالم كيمياءأمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1914.

1881 - إرفينغ لانغموير، عالم كيمياءأمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1932.

1884 - ثيودور هيوس، أول رؤساء ألمانيا الغربية

1902 - أولفا ميرال، دبلوماسية سويدية
حاصلة على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1982.

1929 - ردولف موسباور، عالم فيزياءألماني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1961.

1930 - يوسف عوف، كاتب مصري.

1931 - كنزابورو أوي، أديب ياباني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1994.

1938 - الملكة بياتريكس، ملكة هولندا.
خيري شلبي، روائي مصري.
1961 - سليم الصايغ، سياسي لبناني.
1965 - جيه كيه رولينج، كاتبة إنجليزية.
1975 - بريتي زينتا، ممثلة هندية.
1976 - تراينوس ديلاس، لاعب كرة قدم يوناني.
1981 - جستن تيمبرلك، مغني وممثل أمريكي.
أمريتا أرورا، ممثلة هندية.
خوليو أرسا، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.
1982 - اندرياس جورليتز، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني.
1985 - آدام فدريكي، لاعب كرة قدم أسترالي.


وفيات

743 - الإمام محمد بن علي الباقر،
الإمام الخامس لدى الشيعة الاثنا عشرية.

1580 - الملك هنريك، ملك البرتغال.
1729 - ياكوب روغيفين، مستكشف هولندي.
1736 - فيليبو يوفارا، معماري إيطالي.

1933 - جون غلزورثي، أديب إنجليزي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1932.

1955 - جون راليج موت، مبشر أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1946.

1973 - ركنر فرش، اقتصادي نرويجي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1969.

1990 - رشاد خليفة، مواطن أمريكي من أصل
مصري إدعى النبوة وشكك بمصداقية القرآن.

2008 - خليل إسماعيل، ممثل كويتي.


أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم الوطني في ناورو.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*1 فبــــرايــــر
*

احداث
1662 - القرصان الصيني كاوشينجا يستولي على جزيرة تايوان
بعد حصار دام 9 أشهر.

1814 - أكبر ثورة لبركان مايون بالفلبين تقتل 1200 شخص.

1877 - إيزاك برجسو ويليام لونجستريت يحصلان على
براءة اختراع أول قارب بخاري في الولايات المتحدة.

1856 - انتهاء حرب القرم بين الدولة العثمانية
والإمبراطورية الروسية والتي ساندت فيها
فرنساوإنجلتراالعثمانيين، واستمرت
هذه الحرب سنتين ونصف السنة.

1947 - رئيس الوزراء الأردني إبراهيم هاشم
يقدم استقالته للملك عبد الله بن الحسين.

1948 - تأسيس ماليزيا الاتحادية من اتحاد
تسع ممالك كانت خاضعة للاحتلال البريطاني.

1953 - فيضانات عارمة في هولندا.

1958 - سورياومصر توقعان على ميثاق الوحدة
العربية بين البلدين تحت اسم الجمهورية العربية المتحدة.

إصدار أول طابع بريدكويتي.

1965 - تأميم الهاتف والبرق في الكويت.

1979 - الخميني يصل إلى العاصمة الإيرانية طهران
بعد غياب في المنفى استمر 15 عامًا.

2003 - مكوك الفضاء كولومبيا يتقطع إلى قطع صغيرة عند دخوله
المجال الجوي للأرض ويقتل رواد الفضاء السبعة الذين كانو على متنه.

2004 - 244 شخص على الإقل يموتون في حادث دهس
بالأقدام نتيجة تزاحم الحجاج في السعودية.

2008 - حاكم إمارة دبي الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم
يعين نجله حمدان بن محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم وليًا للعهد في الإمارة.

2011 - ملك الأردن عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين يقبل استقالة حكومة
سمير زيد الرفاعي والتي أتت بعد عدة أسابيع من إندلاع مظاهرات
احتجاجية ضد سياسات حكومته الاقتصادية بالإضافة إلى المطالبة
بالإصلاح السياسي، ويكلف معروف البخيت بتشكيل الحكومة الجديدة.


مواليد

1659 - ياكوب روغيفين، مستكشف هولندي.
1796 - أبراهام إيمانويل فروليش، كاتب سويسري.
1901 - كلارك غيبل، ممثل أمريكي.
1905 - زكي نجيب محمود، مفكر وفيلسوف مصري.

إميليو سيغري، عالم فيزياءإيطالي / أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1959.

1915 - ستانلي ماثيوس، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1930 - ماريان ويسنيسكي، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.
1931 - بوريس يلتسن، رئيس الاتحاد الروسي الأول.
عياض الدين أحمد، رئيس بنغلاديش.
1934 - السيد عسكر، سياسي ورجل دين مصري.
1938 - عبد الرحمن الأبنودي، شاعر مصري.
1939 - براك المرزوق، رئيس ديوان المحاسبة الكويتي.
1942 - منى واصف، ممثلة سورية.
1949 - شهيرة، ممثلة مصرية.
1948 - لاسزلو بالينت، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم هنغاري.
1957 - سعد الفقيه، معارض سعودي.
جاكي شروف، ممثل هندي.
1960 - راشد الشمراني، ممثل سعودي.
1961 - عدنان حمد، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم عراقي.
1962 - محمد هنيدي، ممثل مصري.
1966 - ميتشيل أكرس، لاعبة كرة قدم أمريكية.
1968 - عبد الله منصور، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.
1969 - غابرييل باتيستوتا، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.
1971 - مايكل هول، ممثل أمريكي.
زلاتكو زاهوفيتش، لاعب كرة قدم سلوفيني.
1977 - ليبور سيونكو، لاعب كرة قدم تشيكي.
1979 - جوان دوس سانتوس، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.
1981 - لاما، لاعب كرة قدم أنجولي.
1984 - دارين فليتشير، لاعب كرة قدم إسكتلندي.
1985 - ريو هوريكاوا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1987 - جوسيبي روسي، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.


وفيات

1903 - جورج جابرييل ستوكس، عالم رياضيات وفيزياء بريطاني.

1958 - كلنتون دافيسون، عالم فيزياء أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1937.

1966 - بديع خيري، كاتب مسرحي مصري.
باستر كيتون، ممثل أمريكي.

1976 - جورج ويبل، طبيب أمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1934.

فيرنر هايزنبيرغ، عالم فيزياءألماني حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1932.

2010 - عز الدين العراقي، الوزير الأول في المغرب.


أعياد ومناسبات

بداية شهر التاريخ الأسود في الولايات المتحدة.
أول أيام فصل الربيع في أيرلندا على التقويم الأيرلندي.

----------


## اليمامة

*2 فبــــرايــــر*

أحداث
1260 - سقوط دمشق في يد التتار بقيادة كتبغا أحد قادة هولاكو.

1848 - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكيةوالمكسيك توقعان "
معاهده جوادالوب هيلداجو" التي أنهت الحرب المكسيكية الأمريكية.

1878 - اليونان تعلن الحرب على الدولة العثمانية
تضامنًا مع الإمبراطورية الروسية.

1910 - اغتيال رئيس وزراء مصر بطرس غالي على يد إبراهيم الورداني.

1933 - المستشار الألماني أدولف هتلر يقرر حل الرايخستاج
(البرلمان) بعد يومين من توليه السلطة.

1943 - استسلام قائد الجيش الألماني السادس للقائد السوفيتي
غيورغي جوكوف وذلك في معركة ستالينجراد في الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1952 - اندلاع الثورة الفلسطينية الأولى.

1957 - الأمم المتحدة تصدر قرارًا يدعو إسرائيل إلى الانسحاب
من الأراضي المصرية التي لا تزال تحتلها وعلى قرار بتوسيع
اختصاص قوات الطوارئ التابعة للأمم المتحدة بحيث تصبح
حاجزًا بين إسرائيل ومصر.

1965 - الكنيست الإسرائيلي يسن قانون يتيح للسلطة الإسرائيلية
بمصادرة ممتلكات الأوقاف الإسلامية في أنحاء فلسطين.

1971 - عيدي أمين يستولي على السلطة في أوغندا في
انقلاب عسكري.

1982 - قوات سرايا الدفاع في سوريا بقيادة رفعت الأسد
تجتاح مدينة حماة وتقصفها بالمدافع فيما عرف باسم مجزرة حماة.

1989 - مغادرة آخر رتل عسكري سوفيتي العاصمة الأفغانية كابول
بعد 9 سنوات من الاحتلال العسكري.

2006 - غرق العبارة المصرية السلام 98 العاملة بين مصر والسعودية
في البحر الأحمر أثناء إبحارها من منطقة تبوك إلى سفاجا،
وأدى ذلك إلى غرق أكثر من 1033 شخص.


مواليد

1882 - جيمز جويس، كاتب وشاعر أيرلندي.
1926 - فاليري جيسكار ديستان، رئيس فرنسا.
1935 - سعاد محمد، مغنية لبنانية.

1939 - ديل مورتنسن، اقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 2010.

1942 - زيزي البدراوي، ممثلة مصرية.
1946 - أسياس أفورقي، رئيس إرتريا.
1947 - داوود جلاجل، ممثل أردني.
فرح فاوست، ممثلة أمريكية.

1958 - جورج غريغوري، مؤلف ومترجم
وباحث وأسناذ جامعي ومستعرب روماني.

1961 - توموهيرو نيشيمورا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1969 - فاليري كاربن، لاعب كرة قدم روسي.
1977 - شاكيرا، مغنية كولومبية من أصل لبناني.
خالد الشمري، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.
1980 - أوليغر، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.
1987 - جيرارد بيكي، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.


وفيات

1109 - الخطيب التبريزي، أحد أعلام اللغة والأدب
في القرن الخامس الهجري.

1907 - ديميتري مندلييف، عالم كيمياءروسي.
1910 - بطرس غالي، رئيس وزراء مصر.
1942 - إبراهام شتيرن، مؤسس منظمة شتيرن الصهيونية.
1969 - بوريس كارلوف، ممثل إنجليزي.

1970 - بيرتراند راسل، فيلسوف وكاتب إنجليزي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1950.

1972 - نتالي كليفورد بارني، كاتبة وشاعرة أمريكية.

1980 - ويليام ستاين، عالم كيمياء حيويةأمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1972.

1989 - عبد اللطيف التلباني، مغني مصري.
2000 - عدنان بركات، ممثل سوري.


أعياد ومناسبات

يوم غراوندهوغ في الولايات المتحدة وكندا.

----------


## اليمامة

*3فبــــرايــــر*

أحداث
1488 - المستكشف البرتغالي بارثولوميو دياز يهبط في
خليج موسل بجنوب أفريقيا بعد الإلتفاف حول رأس الرجاء الصالح،
وبذلك يكون أول أوروبي يصل إلى أقصى الكرة الأرضية جنوبًا.

1740 - ملك صقلية يدعو اليهود للعودة إلى بلده التي
أخرجوا منها عام 1493.

1815 - تأسيس أول مصنع تجاري لإنتاج الجبن في سويسرا.
1783 - إسبانيا تعترف بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
1867 - الأمير موتسوهيتو يتولى حكم اليابان ويتخذ اسم الإمبراطور ميجي.

1903 - البريطانيون يستولون على مدينة كانو حاضرة شمال نيجيريا،
وكان وقتها معظم جنوب نيجيريا قد خضع للحماية البريطانية
وذلك منذ عام 1900.

1917 - الولايات المتحدة تقطع علاقاتها مع ألمانيا غداه إعلان الأخيرة
عن سياسة "حرب الغواصات" غير المحدودة وذلك أثناء
الحرب العالمية الأولى.

1930 - تأسيس الحزب الشيوعي الفيتنامي.

1931 - وقوع زلزال نابيير في نيوزيلندا والذي أدى
إلى مقتل 258 شخص، وهو أسوأ كارثة طبيعية في نيوزيلندا.

1945 - بداية معركة مانيلا لأسترجاع العاصمة الفلبينية
وذلك بين اليابان والولايات المتحدة بتحالف مع الفلبينيين.

1950 - الشرطة البريطانية تلقي القبض على العالم النووي
كلاوس فوكس بتهمه التجسس على البرنامج النووي
البريطاني والأمريكي لصالح الاتحاد السوفيتي.

1962 - الرئيس الأمريكي جون كينيدي يقرر حضر جميع
أنواع المبادلة التجارية مع كوبا باستثناء المواد الغذائية والأدوية.

1969 - ياسر عرفات يتولى رئاسة منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية
وذلك بإجتماع المجلس الوطني الفلسطيني المنعقد في القاهرة.

2004 - حزب تكوماه اليميني الإسرائيلي ينظم مسيرة حول
أسوار المسجد الأقصى وبمحاذاة أبوابه شعارها بناء الهيكل.


مواليد

1809 - فيلكس مندلسون، موسيقي ألماني.
1830 - روبرت سيسل، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1887 - غيورغ تراكل، شاعر نمساوي.
1923 - ليلى فوزي، ممثلة مصرية.
1941 - ميمي جمال، ممثلة مصرية.

1948 - كارلوس فيليب اكسيمنس بيلو، رجل دين من
تيمور الشرقية حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1996.

1965 - مورا تيرني، ممثلة أمريكية.
1968 - مروان خوري، ملحن وشاعر ومغني لبناني.
1972 - مارت بووم، لاعب كرة قدم إستوني.
1973 - مشعل الشايع، فنان وإعلامي كويتي.
1976 - آيسلا فيشر، ممثلة أسترالية.
1984 - سعد الحارثي، لاعب كرة قدم سعودي.


وفيات

1116 - كولومان، ملك المجر.
1451 - السلطان مراد الثاني، سلطان عثماني.
1901 - فوكوزاوا يوكيتشي، كاتب ياباني.

1924 - وودرو ويلسون، رئيس الولايات المتحدة
الثامن والعشرون حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1919.

1938 - عبد العزيز الرشيد، مؤرخ وأديب وصحفي كويتي.
1975 - أم كلثوم، مغنية مصرية.
1989 - جون كاسافيتز، ممثل أمريكي.
2005 - زوراب جفانيا، رئيس وزراء جورجيا.


أعياد ومناسبات

مهرجان سيتسوبون قبل الربيع في اليابان.
يوم الأبطال في موزمبيق.

__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*4فبــــرايــــر*


أحداث
1783 - زلزال في كالابريا في إيطاليا يؤدي إلى مقتل 50000 شخص.
1789 - انتخاب جورج واشنطن رئيسًا للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.

1792 - إعادة انتخاب الرئيس الأمريكي جورج واشنطن
رئيسًا للولايات المتحدة لدورة ثانية.

1859 - العثور على المخطوطة السينائية (بالإنجليزية: Codex Sinaiticus‏)
في دير سانت كاترين، وهي أقدم نسخة من الإنجيل بعهديه الحديث
ومعظم القديم ويعتقد أنها واحدة من 50 نسخة أمر الإمبراطور
قسطنطين الأول بكتابتها.

1861 - إعلان عن إنشاء الولايات الكونفدرالية الأمريكية
في مونتغومري بألاباما بين ست ولايات منشقة عن
الولايات المتحدة وذلك أثناء الحرب الأهلية الأمريكية.

1899 - بداية الحرب الفليبينية الأمريكية.

1902 - جمعية الاتحاد والترقي تعقد مؤتمرًا في باريس
بعنوان مؤتمر أحرار العثمانية جمع فيه المعارضين للسلطان
عبد الحميد الثاني، واتخذ المؤتمر عدة قرارات منها أن تؤسس
في الدولة العثمانية إدارات محلية مستقلة على أساس القوميات.

1915 - ألمانيا تفرض حصارًا بالغواصات حول المملكة المتحدة
وتعلن استهداف أي سفينة بالقرب منها وذلك في الحرب العالمية الأولى.

1936 - إنتاج أول عنصر مشع بطريقة صناعية الراديوم.

1941 - القوات البريطانية تستولي على مدينة ماووس الليبية
في إطار معارك الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1942 - الجيش البريطاني يحاصر الملك فاروق في قصر عابدين
ويخيره إمّا أن يكلف زعيم حزب الوفدمصطفى النحاس بتشكيل
الحكومة أو أن يتنازل عن العرش، وإنتهى الحصار بتنفيذ
الملك فاروق لشروط الإنجليز.

1945 – افتتاح مؤتمر يالطا الذي جمع بين القادة المنتنصرين
في الحرب العالمية الثانيةجوزيف ستالين وفرانكلين روزفلت
وونستون تشرشل وذلك لتحديد كيفية استسلام ألمانيا
وتأسيس منظمة الأمم المتحدة.

1952 - القوات الفرنسية تحاصر قصر ملك المغرب محمد الخامس
وتجبره على إتخاذ بعض القرارات منها عزل بعض أعضاء ديوانه
وعزل رئيس جامعة القرويين في فاس.

1957 - بدأ عملية إزالة سور الكويت الذي يحيط بمدينة الكويت
وذلك بهدف إفساح المجال أمام امتداد العمران مع الإبقاء على
بواباته الخمس كمعلم تاريخي وسياحي.

1965 - زلزال في ألاسكا بقوة 8.7 على مقياس ريختر،
وهو أحد أكبر الزلازل في العالم وأحد أضخم الزلازل في الولايات المتحدة.

1975 - زلزال في شمال شرق الصين بقوة 7.4 على مقياس ريختر
يؤدي إلى وفاه 10000 شخص ووقوع أضرار ضخمة في منطقة
ينقوكو هايشنج.

1976 - زلزال بشمال شرق مدينة غواتيمالا في غواتيمالا
بقوة 7.5 على مقياس ريختر يؤدي إلى وفاه أكثر من 23000 شخص.

1980 - آية الله الخميني ينصب أبو الحسن بني صدر رئيسًا لإيران.

1997 - زلزال في منطقة حدود تركمانستان وإيران بقوة 6.8
على مقياس ريختر يؤدي إلى وفاة 88 شخص تقريبًا وإصابة 2000
وتدمير العديد من المنازل بالجانبين.

1998 - زلزال في منطقة حدود أفغانستان وطاجيكستان
بقوة 6.1 على مقياس ريختر يؤدي إلة وفاة 2323 شخص على الأقل
ووقوع 818 إصابة وتدمير 8094 منزل ونفوق ما يقارب 6725 رأس ماشية.

1999 - انتخاب الجنرال هوغو تشافيز رئيسًا لفنزويلا.

2003 - جمهورية يوغوسلافيا الإتحادية تغير اسمها رسمياً

إلى صربيا والجبل الأسود وتتخذ دستور جديد.
2011-مظاهرات جمعه الرحيل في مصر

مواليد


1524 - لويس دي كامويس، شاعر برتغالي.

1881 - هارولد ديكسون، سياسي ومؤرخ بريطاني عاش بالكويت.
1897 - لودفيغ إيرهارت، مستشار ألمانيا الغربية.

1902 - تشارلز لندبرغ، مهندس طيار أمريكي
وأول من عبر المحيط الأطلسي بطائرة.

1915 - نورمان ويزدوم، ممثل بريطاني.
1917 - عبد الرحمن بدوي، فيلسوف مصري.
1925 - سعد الدين وهبة، مؤلف مصري.
1928 - جمال حمدان، عالم جغرافيامصري.
1944 - غينادي يفريوزهيكين، لاعب كرة قدم سوفيتي.
1964 - أوليغ بروتاسوف، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم أوكراني.
1978 - دانا غارسيا، ممثلة كولومبية.



وفيات


211 - سيبتيموس سيفيروس، إمبراطور روماني.

1348 - الذهبي، أحد كبار المؤرخين المسلمين.

1928 - هندريك أنتون لورنتس، عالم فيزياءهولندي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1902.

1990 - مجدي وهبة، ممثل مصري.
1995 - عبد الله الحاتم، أديب كويتي.
باتريشا هايسميث، أديبة أمريكية.
2003 - بن يوسف بن خدة، سياسي جزائري.



أعياد ومناسبات


اليوم العالمي للسرطان.

عيد الاستقلال في سريلانكا.

__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*5فبــــرايــــر*

أحداث
1428 - ملك صقلية يجبر اليهود على حضور عظات تبشير
بالمسيحية لثنيهم عن دينهم.

1777 - ولاية جورجياالأمريكية تقرر إلغاء توريث العبيد
كخطوة في إتجاه إلغاء الرق تمامًا.

1794 - إلغاء العمل بنظام الرق في فرنسا من
قبل حكومة الكونفونسيون.

1859 - "ولاخيا" و"مولدافيا" تتحدان تحت اسم رومانيا
بقيادة ألكساندر جون كوزا.

1877 - السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني يعزل الصدر الأعظم
أحمد مدحت باشا عن الصدارة العظمى وينفيه خارج أراضي
الدولة العثمانية بعد أقل من شهرين على تعيينه.

1887 - الدولة العثمانية تنزل إلى البحر "الغواصة عبد المجيد
" والتي كانت من قبل تحمل اسم تحت البحر وتدخلها ضمن أسطولها
الحربي، وكانت هذه أول مرة يستخدم فيها العثمانيون الغواصة.

1917 - الشيخ سالم المبارك الصباح يتولى الحكم في الكويت
بعد وفاة أخيه الشيخ جابر المبارك الصباح.

1962 - الرئيس الفرنسي شارل ديغول ينادي باستقلال الجزائر.
1974 - مركبة الفضاء أبولو 14 تهبط على سطح القمر.

1983 - بدأ محاكمة كلاوس باربي المسؤول في جهاز الجستابو
في ألمانيا النازية خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية بتهمة ارتكاب
جرائم حرب وذلك بعد نحو أربعين عامًا من انتهاء الحرب.

1988 - إدانه رئيس بنما مانويل نورييغا بتهم بتهريب لمخدرات
وغسيل الأموال.

2003 - وزير الخارجية الأمريكي كولن باول يلقي خطابًا أمام
مجلس الأمن يربط فيه بين الرئيس العراقي صدام حسين
وبين جماعات أنصار الإسلام وتنظيم القاعدة.

2006 - مظاهرات في بيروت إحتجاجًا على
الرسوم الكاريكاتورية المسيئة للنبي محمد في
صحيفة يولاندس بوستن الدانماركية تؤدي إلى
وقوع أعمال عنف في منطقة الأشرفية، ووزير الداخلية
حسن السبع يقدم إستقالته من منصبة على خلفيه هذه الأعمال.

2009 - السلطات المصرية تمنع القيادي في حركة حماس أيمن طه
من عبور معبر رفح إلى قطاع غزة بسبب حيازته أموال يريد أن
يدخلها للقطاع.


مواليد

1788 - روبرت بيل، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1904 - مينوبه ريوكيتشي، سياسي ياباني.
1910 - فرانشيسكو فارايو، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.

1914 - ألان لويد هودجكين، عالم كيمياء حيوية إنجليزي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1963.

1915 - روبرت هوفستاتر، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1961.

1919 - كمال الشيخ، مخرج مصري.
1935 - السيد راضي، ممثل ومخرج مصري.
1943 - مايكل مان، مخرج أمريكي.
1944 - يوسكي أكيموتو، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1948 - زفن غوران إريكسون، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم سويدي.
1951 - ريوسيه ناكاو، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1958 - سعيد حامد، مخرج سوداني.
1962 - جينيفر جيسون لي، ممثلة أمريكية.
1964 - لورا ليني، ممثلة أمريكية.
1965 - جورجي هاجي، لاعب كرة قدم روماني.
1968 - قاسم ملحو، ممثل سوري.
1969 - هيدينوبو كيوتشي، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1975 - جيوفاني فان برونكهورست، لاعب كرة قدم هولندي.
1976 - أبهشيك بتشن، ممثل هندي.
1980 - روبن فيك، لاعب كرة مضرب تشيكي.
1981 - لوكاس فينترا، لاعب كرة مضرب يوناني.
1982 - رودريغو بالاسيو، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.
1984 - كارلوس ألبرتو تيفيز، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.
1985 - كرستيانو رونالدو، لاعب كرة قدم برتغالي.
1986 - فيدران كورلوكا، لاعب كرة قدم كرواتي.
مانويل فيرنانديز، لاعب كرة قدم برتغالي.
1992 - نيمار دا سيلفا، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.


وفيات

1881 - توماس كارليل، كاتب إسكتلندي.
1917 - الشيخ جابر المبارك الصباح، حاكم الكويت الثامن.
1962 - جاك إبرت، موسيقي فرنسي.

1999 - فاسيلي ليونتييف، اقتصادي أمريكي من أصل
روسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1973.

2010 - غاليمزيان خوساينوف، لاعب كرة قدم روسي.
2011 - عمر أميرلاي، مخرج سينمائي سوري.


أعياد ومناسبات

عيد القديسة أغاثا من صقلية.

----------


## اليمامة

*6فبــــرايــــر*

أحداث
1258 - المغول بقيادة هولاكو يدخلون بغداد ويقتلون
الخليفةالمستعصم بالله إيذانًا بزوال الخلافة العباسية في بغداد.

1778 - التوقيع على التحالف العسكري الأمريكي / الفرنسي
بعد أن دعمت فرنسا المستعمرات الثلاث عشر الأمريكية خلال
حرب استقلالها ضد المملكة المتحدة، وقام بتوقيع التحالف
كل من من الجانب الأمريكي بنجامين فرانكلين
ومن الجانب الفرنسي لويس السادس عشر.

1817 - القائد الأرجنتيني خوسيه دي سان مارتان يعبر
جبال الأنديز مع جيشه لتحرير تشيلي من الاحتلال الإسباني.

1819 - السير توماس ستامفورد رافلز يؤسس سنغافورة.

1820 - جمعية الاستعمار الأمريكية ترسل أول 86 أمريكي أسود
لإنشاء مستعمرة فيما أصبح لاحقًا يعرف باسم ليبيريا
وذلك في بداية موجة لإعاده السود لأفريقيا.

1840 - نيوزيلندا تدخل ضمن المستعمرات البريطانية.

1922 - التوقيع على معاهدة واشنطن البحرية وذلك للحد
من التسلح البحري لكل من الولايات المتحدة والمملكة المتحدة
واليابان وفرنسا وإيطاليا.

1952 - الأميرة إليزابيث تتوج ملكة على المملكة المتحدة
بعد وفاة والدها الملك جورج السادس.

1974 - مجموعة من المسلحين الفلسطينيين يحتلون السفارة
اليابانية في الكويت ويحتجزون السفير وأربعة من الدبلوماسيين
ومستشار نفطي ياباني و11 موظفًا.

1996 - سقوط طائرة ركاب تركية من طراز بوينغ في
المحيط الأطلسي ومقتل جميع ركابها وطاقمها.

1998 - "مطار واشنطن الدولي" يتحول اسمه رسمياً إلى
"مطار رونالد ريغان".

2004 - تفجير إنتحاري داخل قطار المترو بموسكو يودي
بحياة 40 راكب وجرح أكثر من 150، وقد تبنى الإنفصاليون
الشيشانيون الهجوم.

2006 - ميشال عونوحسن نصر الله يوقعان على وثيقة
تفاهم سياسية بين التيار الوطني الحروحزب الله
وذلك في "كنيسة مار مخايل".

2009 - الأونروا تقرر إيقاف تزويد قطاع غزة بالمعونات الإنسانية
بعد أن قامت سلطة حركة حماس المسيطرة على القطاع
بوضع يدها على مئات الأطنان من المواد الغذائية المرسلة
إلى القطاع، وحماس تعزو ذلك إلى حدوث خطأ غير مقصود.

محكمة باكستانية تأمر برفع الإقامة الجبرية عن مهندس
قنبلتها الذريةعبد القدير خان.


مواليد

1288 - السلطان أورخان غازي، سلطان عثماني.
1664 - السلطان مصطفى الثاني، سلطان عثماني.
1665 - الملكة آن، ملكة بريطانيا العظمى.
1872 - أحمد تيمور، أديب مصري.

1892 - وليم مورفي، طبيب أمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1934.

1908 - أمنتوري فانفاني، رئيس وزراء إيطاليا.
1911 - رونالد ريغان، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الأربعين.
1912 - إيفا براون، عشيقة أدولف هتلر.
1916 - إلياس مؤدب، ممثل مصري من أصول شامية.
1924 - بيلي رايت، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1936 - عبد اللطيف التلباني، مغني مصري.
1945 - بوب مارلي، مغني جامايكي.
1949 - مايك بات، موسيقي إنجليزي.
1952 - ريكاردو لافولبي، حارس مرمى ومدرب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.
1966 - مازن الناطور، ممثل سوري.
1969 - ماساهارو فوكوياما، مغني وممثل ياباني.
1970 - باتريس لوكو، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.
1974 - زينب العسكري، ممثلة بحرينية.
هيرويوكي يوشينو، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1977 - جايسون أويل، لاعب كرة قدم جامايكي.
1980 - ماميكو نوتو، ممثلة أداء صوتي يابانية.
1989 - كريغ كاثكارت، لاعب كرة قدم أيرلندي شمالي.


وفيات

1685 - الملك تشارلز الثاني، ملك إنجلترا.
1899 - ليو فون كابريفي، مستشار ألمانيا.
1918 - غوستاف كليمت، رسام نمساوي.
1941 - أمين سامي، مؤرخ مصري.
1952 - الملك جورج السادس، ملك المملكة المتحدة.
1963 - عبد الكريم الخطابي، زعيم ومناضل مغربي.

2002 - ماكس بيروتس، عالم كيمياء بريطاني / نمساوي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1962.

2006 - كوجي توتاني، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.


أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم العالمي لرفض ختان الإناث.
اليوم الوطني في نيوزيلندا.
يوم سامي الوطني في فنلنداوإسكندنافيا.

__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*7فبــــرايــــر*



أحداث
1830 - مجلس الوزراءالفرنسي يقر في جلسة خاصة احتلال الجزائر.
1882 - صدور الدستور المصري.
1900 - تأسيس حزب العمال البريطاني.

1924 - الحكومة الإيطالية التي يقودها الزعيم الفاشي
بينيتو موسوليني تقرر إقامة علاقات دبلوماسية مع الاتحاد السوفيتي.

1947 - الفلسطينيين واليهود المستوطنين في فلسطين يعلنون
بشكل منفصل رفضهم إلى الإقتراح البريطاني بتقسيم فلسطين
إلى دولتين الأولى فلسطينية عربية والأخرى يهودية مع بقاء القدس
تحت إشراف دولي.

1959 - الرئيس الكوبي فيدل كاسترو يعلن دستور كوبا الجديد.

1965 - الملاكم الأمريكي كاسيوس كلاي يعلن إسلامه
ويغير اسمه إلى محمد علي كلاي.

1986 - زعيمة المعارضة الفلبينية كورازون أكينو
تفوز بالانتخابات الرئاسية على منافسها الرئيس فرديناند ماركوس.

1990 - الحزب الشيوعي السوفييتي يتنازل عن احتكار السلطة
بعد هيمنة استمرت 72 عامًا.

1992 - التوقيع على معاهدة الاتحاد الأوروبي التي تعرف
باسم معاهدة ماسترخت.

1999 - ولي العهدالأردني الأمير عبد الله يؤدي القسم ملكًا للأردن
أمام مجلس الأمة بعد وفاة والده الملك الحسين بن طلال
ويتخذ اسم عبد الله الثاني، ويعين أخاه الأمير حمزة بن الحسين
وليًا للعهد بناء على وصية والده.

2006 - أمير دولة الكويت الشيخ صباح الأحمد الصباح يصدر أمرًا
أميريًا يزكي فيه الشيخ نواف الأحمد الصباح لولاية العهد، ويصدر
مرسومًا يسمي فيه الشيخ ناصر المحمد الصباح رئيسًا لمجلس الوزراء.

2011 - الإعلان عن نتيجة استفتاء جنوب السودان الذي أجري في
9 يناير وكانت النتيجة أن 98.83% من المقترعين صوتوا لانفصال
الجنوب عن الشمال.


مواليد

1478 - توماس مور، سياسي إنجليزي.
1693 - الإمبراطورة آنا إيفانوفنا، إمبراطورة الإمبراطورية الروسية.
1812 - تشارلز ديكنز، روائي إنجليزي.
1842 - ألكسندر ريبو، رئيس وزراء فرنسا.
1870 - ألفرد أدلر، عالم نمساوي في علم النفس.

1885 - سنكلير لويس، أديب أمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1930.
1947 - واين ألوين، ممثل أداء صوتي أمريكي
إشتهر بأداء شخصية ميكي ماوس.

1949 - باولو سيزار كاربجياني، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم برازيلي.
1953 - محمود حميدة، ممثل مصري.
1960 - ياسنوري ماتسموتو، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1962 - محمد إبراهيم، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم كويتي.
إدي آيزارد، ممثل إنجليزي.
1965 - كريس روك، ممثل أمريكي.
1969 - كوتارو ناكاغاوا، ملحن ياباني.
1972 - حسين الخضري، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي ومقدم برامج رياضية.
1978 - آشتون كاتشر، ممثل وعارض أزياء أمريكي.
1992 - خوسيه باكستر، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.


وفيات

1837 - الملك غوستاف الرابع أدولف، ملك السويد.

1937 - إليهو روت، محامي ودبلوماسي أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1912.

1960 - إيجور فاسيليفتش خرشاتوف، عالم فيزياءروسي.
1994 - نور الدمرداش، مخرج مصري.
1999 - الملك الحسين بن طلال، ملك المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية.
2003 - أغسطو مونتيروسو، كاتب غواتيمالي.
2010 - فيصل علوي، مغني يمني.


أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم العالمي للرجال في مالطة.

----------


## اليمامة

*8فبــــرايــــر*


أحداث
1587 - إعدام ملكة إسكتلندا ماري ستيوارت بالمقصلة بعد 19 عامًا قضتها
في السجن بسبب اشتراكها في مخطط اغتيال الملكة إليزابيث الأولى.

1904 - بداية الحرب الروسية اليابانية وذلك بعد رفض روسيا
الخطة اليابانية لتقسيم منشوريا وكوريا.

1945 - الرئيس السوري شكري القوتلي يقوم بأول زيارة رسمية
للمملكة العربية السعودية.

1958 – وقوع أحداث ساقية سيدي يوسف على الحدود الجزائرية
التونسية كرد فعل للدعم التونسي للثورة الجزائرية،
وقد وقع نتيجه للأحداث العديد من القتلى الجزائريين والتونسيين.

1963 - انقلاب عسكري في العراق يطيح بعبد الكريم قاسم
ويؤدي إلى تولي عبد السلام عارف رئاسة الجمهورية.
1978 - أمير الكويت الشيخ جابر الأحمد الصباح يصدر مرسوم
بتعين الشيخ سعد العبد الله السالم الصباح رئيسًا لمجلس الوزراء
ويكلفه بتشكيل الحكومة الأولى في عهده.

1985 - إطلاق القمر الصناعي العربي عرب سات إلى السماء.

2004 - جمعية العاد الاستيطانية تستولي بالقوة على 16 منزلًا في
قرية سلوان المحاذية للمسجد الأقصى في حملة لتهويد محيط المسجد.

2006 - وزارة التربية والتعليم في إسرائيل والوكالة اليهودية يوزعان
آلاف النسخ لخرائط البلدة القديمة في القدس على أطفال يهود
في عشرات المدارس في روسيا حيث وضعت فيها صورة لمجسم
الهيكل الثالث مكان قبة الصخرة في المسجد الأقصى.


مواليد

1404 - قسطنطين الحادي عشر، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية البيزنطية.
1700 - دانييل برنولي، عالم فيزياء سويسري.
1819 - جون راسكن، شاعر إنجليزي.
1828 - جول فيرن، كاتب فرنسي.
1834 - ديميتري مندلييف، عالم كيمياء روسي.
1889 - عبد الرحمن الرافعي، مؤرخ مصري.
1918 - حسين الشافعي، نائب رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية.
1921 - لانا تيرنر، ممثلة أمريكية.
1930 - إيفا شتريتماتر، كاتبة وشاعرة ألمانية.
1931 - جيمس دين، ممثل أمريكي.
1934 - شادية، فنانة مصرية.
1941 - *** نولت، ممثل أمريكي.
1942 - ستيفن هوكينج، عالم فيزياء بريطاني.
1951 - حسين الإمام، ممثل مصري.
وجدي غنيم، داعية مصري.
1952 - دايسكي غوري، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1966 - خريستو ستويتشكوف، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم بلغاري.
1974 - أوليسس دي لا كروز، لاعب كرة قدم إكوادوري.
سيث غرين، ممثل أمريكي.
1985 - إمارات رزق، ممثلة سورية.
1988 - شجون الهاجري، ممثلة كويتية.


وفيات

1265 - هولاكو خان، زعيم مغولي.
1587 - الملكة ماري ستيوارت، ملكة إسكتلندا.
1696 - إيفان الخامس، قيصر روسيا.
1709 - جوزيبي توريلي، موسيقي إيطالي.
1725 - الإمبراطور بطرس الأكبر، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الروسية.
1849 - فرانتس بريشيرن، شاعر سلوفيني.
1871 - ناصيف اليازجي، شاعر لبناني.
1949 - علي الجارم، شاعر مصري.

1957 - فالتر بوته، عالم فيزياءألماني حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1954.

1975 - روبرت روبنسون، عالم كيمياءإنجليزي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1947.

1993 - محسن سرحان، ممثل مصري.

1998 - هالدور لاكسنس، أديب آيسلندي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1955.

2008 - رجاء النقاش، كاتب صحفي مصري.
2010 - هاني الروماني، ممثل ومخرج سوري.


أعياد ومناسبات

يوم النيرفانا في البوذية.
يوم بريسيرين في سلوفينيا.

----------


## اليمامة

*9فبــــرايــــر*


أحداث
1825 - مجلس النواب الأمريكي يصوت على انتخاب
جون كوينسي آدامز رئيسًا الولايات المتحدة وذلك بسبب
عدم حصول أي مرشح رئاسي على أغلبية الأصوات،
وكان آدامز قد حصل على أصوات أقل بقليل من أندرو جاكسون
بالانتخابات العامة.

1946 - وفاة رئيس الديوان الملكي في مصر أحمد حسنين باشا
وذلك نتيجة حادث سيارة فوق كوبري قصر النيل.

1959 - الإعلان عن الدستور الكوبي.

1963 - إعدام رئيس وزراء العراق عبد الكريم قاسم بعد
يوم من الإطاحة به وإجراء محاكمة سريعة له.

1964 - أول ظهور علني لفرقة الروك البيتلز في برنامج أيد سوليفان.

1971 - عودة مركبة الفضاء أبولو 14 إلى الأرض بعد هبوطها
على سطح القمر.

1977 - مقتل الملكة علياء قرينة الملك حسين عاهل الأردن
بسقوط المروحية التي تقلها أثناء رحلتها التفقدية لجنوب الأردن.

1979 - انتخاب الشاذلي بن جديد رئيسًا للجزائر.
1992 - إعلان حالة الطوارئ في الجزائر بعد الأزمة السياسية فيها.

2001 - الغواصة الأمريكية جرينفيل تصطدم بسفينة يابانية
مما يؤدي إلى إغراقها.

2004 - مجموعة من المتطرفين اليهود تقوم بتحطيم أعمدة رخامية
أثرية بالقرب من المتحف الإسلامي داخل ساحة المسجد الأقصى
يعود تاريخها إلى العصور الإسلامية الأولى.


مواليد

1773 - ويليام هنري هاريسون، رئيس الولايات المتحدة التاسع.
1830 - السلطان عبد العزيز الأول، سلطان عثماني.
1846 - فيلهلم مايباخ، رجل أعمال ومصمم سيارات ألماني.
1867 - ناتسومه صوسيكي، روائي ياباني.

1912 - رودولف فيتلاسيل، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم
تشيكوسلوفاكي / نمساوي.

1928 - رينوس ميتشيلز، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم هولندي.
1931 - يوسيف ماسوبست، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم تشيكي.
1933 - فتحي يكن، داعية إسلامي وسياسي لبناني.
1940 - ناجي جبر، ممثل سوري.

1943 - جوزيف ستيجلز، اقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 2001.

1945 - مايا فارو، ممثلة أمريكية.
1959 - علي بونغو أونديمبا، رئيس الغابون.
1971 - يوهان مجالبي، لاعب كرة قدم سويدي.
1979 - زانج زيي، ممثلة صينية.
1980 - أنجيلوس خاريستياس، لاعب كرة قدم يوناني.
1985 - لياندرو غريمي، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.


وفيات

1881 - فيودور دوستويفسكي، كاتب روسي.
1946 - أحمد حسنين باشا، رئيس الديوان الملكي المصري.
1963 - عبد الكريم قاسم، رئيس وزراء العراق.
1976 - بيرسي فايت، موسيقي أمريكي.
1977 - الملكة علياء، زوجة الملك حسين بن طلال عاهل الأردن.

1979 - دنيس غابور، عالم فيزياء هنغاري حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1971.

1980 - مرسي جميل عزيز، شاعر مصري.
1989 - أوسامو تيزوكا، رسام مانغا ياباني.
1999 - محمد محمد صادق الصدر، رجل دين شيعي.

2001 - هيربرت سيمون، اقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1978.

2002 - الأميرة مارجريت، ابنه جورج السادس
ملك المملكة المتحدة وكونتيسة سنودون.

2009 - عبد الخالق المختار، ممثل عراقي.
2010 - فضل حسن عباس، عالم دين سنة أردني.


أعياد ومناسبات

عيد القديس مارون.

----------


## اليمامة

*10فبــــرايــــر*


أحداث
1258 - سقوط بغداد في أيدي المغول، وانتهاء الخلافة العباسية.

1863 - المخترع الأمريكي آلانسون كراني يحصل على
براءة اختراع أول جهاز لإطفاء الحرائق في الولايات المتحدة.

1931 - نيودلهي تصبح عاصمة الهند.

1932 - سعيد بن تيمور يتولى حكم عمان ومسقط
بعد تنحي أبيه تيمور بن فيصل.

1934 - سفينة تقل يهود مهاجرين تكسر الحظر الذي فرضته سلطة
الانتداب البريطاني على فلسطين على الهجرة اليهودية إلى فلسطين.

1943 - الزعيم الجزائري فرحات عباس يصدر بيانًا للشعب الجزائري،
ويعد هذا البيان النص المرجعي لحركة التحرر الجزائرية
والتي انتهت باستقلال الجزائر.

1964 - الرئيس العراقيعبد السلام عارف يتفق مع الزعيم
الكردي مصطفى البارزاني على وقف إطلاق النار ومنح
الأكراد حكم ذاتي في شمال العراق.

1972 - انضمام إمارة رأس الخيمة إلى اتحاد الإمارات العربية المتحدة.

1982 - تأسيس الحزب الشيوعي الفلسطيني في الضفة الغربية
وقطاع غزة والشتات، وتغير اسم الحزب لاحقًا ليكون
حزب الشعب الفلسطيني.

2008 - منتخب مصر لكرة القدم يحصد كأس الأمم الأفريقية
السادسة والعشرون المقامة في غانا للمرة السادسة في تاريخة.

2009 - الإسرائيليون يتوجهون لصناديق الاقتراع في انتخابات
الكنيست المبكرة والتي أتت بعد فشل زعيمة حزب كاديما
تسيبي ليفني بتشكيل الحكومة بعد استقاله حكومة إيهود أولمرت.

2011 - الرئيس المصري محمد حسني مبارك يعلن في خطاب
وجهه للشعب عن تفويضه لصلاحياته لنائبه عمر سليمان،
كما أعلن بذات الخطاب عن تعديل خمسة مواد دستورية
وإلغاء مادة سادسة من الدستور، كما قام بتقديم اعتذار لأسر
الضحايا الذين سقطوا خلال الاحتجاجات الشعبية ويؤكد أن دمائهم
لن تضيع هدرًا، ويشدد على أنه لن يقبل إملاءات من الخارج،
ويعبر عن أنه على اقتناع بصدق نوايا الشباب الذين فجروا الثورة.


مواليد

1785 - نافيير، عالم فيزياء فرنسي.

1890 - بوريس باسترناك، كاتب وشاعر روسي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1958.

فانيا كابلان، ثورية روسية.
1894 - هارولد ماكميلان، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1898 - برتولت بريشت، كاتب مسرحي وشاعر ألماني.

1897 - جون إندرز، طبيب أمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1954.

1902 - والتر براتين، عالم فيزياءأمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1956.

1910 - دومينيك بير، رجل دين بلجيكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1958.

1923 - نعيمة وصفي، ممثلة مصرية.
1931 - توماس برنهارد، أديب نمساوي.
1935 - ميروسلاف بلازيفيتش، مدرب كرة قدم بوسني.
1956 - الشيخ سعود بن صقر القاسمي، حاكم إمارة رأس الخيمة.
1967 - لورا ديرن، ممثلة أمريكية.
1970 - نور الدين النيبت، لاعب كرة قدم مغربي.
1976 - كيلي هاويس، ممثلة إنجليزية.
1977 - ساليف دياو، لاعب كرة قدم سنغالي.
1980 - إنزو ماريسكا، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.
1981 - أندرو جونسون، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1986 - فيكتور ترويسكي، لاعب كرة مضرب صربي.
1991 - إيما روبرتس، ممثلة أمريكية.


وفيات

1162 - الملك بلدوين الثالث، ملك مملكة بيت المقدس.
1755 - مونتسكيو، فيلسوف فرنسي.
1837 - ألكسندر بوشكين، شاعر روسي.
1865 - هنريك لينز، عالم فيزياءألماني.
1908 - مصطفى كامل، زعيم مصري.
1918 - السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني، سلطان عثماني.

إرنيستو تيودورو مونيتا، صحفي وناشط سلام إيطالي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1907.

1923 - فيلهلم كونراد رونتغن، عالم فيزياءألماني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1902.

1992 - حكمت وهبي، ممثل ومغني ومذيع لبناني.
أليكس هيلي، كاتب أمريكي.
2002 - تراودل يونغه، سكرتيرة أدولف هتلر.
2005 - أرثر ميلر، روائي مسرحي أمريكي.
2010 - تشارلز ويلسون، سياسي أمريكي.
2011 - سعد الدين الشاذلي، عسكري مصري.
2011 - فضل حسن عباس، عالم دين سنة أردني.


أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم الوطني لإحياء ذكرى المذابح في إستريا ودالماسيا في إيطاليا.

__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*11فبــــرايــــر*


أحداث
1752 - افتتاح مستشفى بنسيلفانيا، وهو أول مستشفى
في الولايات المتحدة.

1809 - روبرت فلتون يحصل على براءة اختراع السفينة البخارية.
1814 - الإعلان عن استقلال النرويج، وهو الذي وضع نهاية اتحاد كالمار.
1889 - إعلان دستور ميجي في اليابان.

1902 - الشرطة البلجيكية تهاجم مظاهرة في
بروكسل للمطالبة بحق التصويت للنساء والأقليات.

1945 - رؤساء الولايات المتحدة فرانكلين روزفلت والاتحاد السوفيتي
جوزيف ستالين ورئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة ونستون تشرشل
يوقعون اتفاق يالطا الذي وضع أساس مجلس الأمن الدولي.

1953 - الاتحاد السوفيتي يقرر قطع علاقاته الدبلوماسية
مع إسرائيل بعد أن إكتشف أن مصالحة الإستراتيجية
تحتم وقوفه مع العرب.

1968 - اشتعال القتال على الحدود الأردنية / الإسرائيلية
بين الجيش الإسرائيلي وقوات المقاومة الفلسطينية.

1970 - مصادمات بين قوات الأمن الأردنية والمجموعات الفلسطينية
في شوارع عمّان مما أدى إلى مقتل 300 شخص،
وفي محاولته لمنع خروج دوامة العنف عن السيطرة
قام الملك حسين بالإعلان قائلا: «نحن كلنا فدائيون»،
كما قام بإعفاء وزير الداخلية من منصبه.

اليابان تطلق قمرها الصناعي الأول.
1979 - انتصار الثورة الإسلامية في إيران بقيادة الإمام الخميني.

1986 - سقوط ميناء الفاو العراقي في يد القوات الإيرانية
وذلك أثناء الحرب العراقية الإيرانية.

1990 - الإفراج عن زعيم المؤتمر الوطني الأفريقي نيلسون مانديلا
بعد سجن استمر 27 عامًا من قبل سلطة جنوب أفريقيا العنصرية.

1992 - دولة الكويت والمملكة المتحدة توقعان مذكرة تفاهم
كويتية / بريطانية حول التعاون الدفاعي بين البلدين.

2003 - الموسيقار ياني يطلق ألبومه الرابع عشر بعنوان (Ethnicity)
والذي يحتوي على 12 مقطوعة، وسعى ياني في هذا الألبوم
لجمع عدد كبير من الموسيقى الشعبية للأعراق المختلفة.

2011 - الرئيس المصري محمد حسني مبارك يتنحى عن منصبه
وذلك بعد 18 يومًا من إندلاع احتجاجات الشعبية كبرى طالبت
باسقاط النظام، ويكلف المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة
بإدارة شئون البلاد.



مواليد

1466 - إليزابيث يورك، زوجة هنري السابع ملك إنجلترا.
1821 - أوجوست مارييت، عالم فرنسي في علم البصريات.
1847 - توماس إديسون، مخترع ورجل الأعمال الأمريكي.
1886 - مي زيادة، أديبة لبنانية.
1905 - ماري منيب، ممثلة مصرية.
1920 - الملك فاروق، ملك مصر.
1926 - ليسلي نيلسن، ممثل أمريكي.
1934 - مانويل نورييغا، رئيس بنما.
1942 - عبد الله مشرف، ممثل مصري.
1946 - إيان بورترفيلد، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إسكتلندي.
1947 - يوكيو هاتوياما، رئيس وزراء اليابان.
1952 - عمر فتحي، مغني وممثل مصري.
1963 - خوسيه ماري باكيرو، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إسباني.
1964 - سارة بالين، سياسية أمريكية.
1969 - جينيفر أنيستون، ممثلة أمريكية.
1971 - داميان لويس، ممثل إنجليزي.
1972 - ستيف ماكمانامان، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1977 - مايك شينودا، مغني أمريكي.
1980 - مارك بريشيانو، لاعب كرة قدم أسترالي.
1983 - رافائيل فان در فارت، لاعب كرة قدم هولندي.
1992 - تايلور لوتنر، ممثل أمريكي.


وفيات

641 - هرقل، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية البيزنطية.
1198 - ابن رشد، طبيب وعالم فيزياء وطبيب وفيلسوف أندلسي.
1503 - إليزابيث يورك، زوجة هنري السابع ملك إنجلترا.
1650 - رينيه ديكارت، فيلسوف فرنسي.
1963 - سيلفيا بلاث، كاتبة أمريكية.

1973 - هانز ينسن، عالم فيزياء ألماني حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1963.

1978 - هاري مارتنسون، أديب سويسري حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1974.

1993 - روبرت هولي، عالم كيمياء حيوية أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1968.

1996 - وجيه البارودي، طبيب وشاعر سوري.
2003 - علاء ولي الدين، ممثل مصري.
2008 - فؤاد التكرلي، كاتب عراقي.


أعياد ومناسبات

يوم التأسيس الوطني في اليابان.
يوم الشباب الوطني في الكاميرون.
يوم المخترعين الوطني في الولايات المتحدة.

__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*12فبــــرايــــر*


أحداث1502 - الإسبان يبدأون بحملة لتنصير كل المسلمين
في غرناطة بعد انهيار الدولة الإسلامية في الأندلس.

1934 - بدأ الحرب الأهلية في النمسا.
1941 - القوات الألمانية تصل شمال أفريقيا في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1949 - اغتيال مؤسس حركة الإخوان المسلمون الشيخ حسن البنا.
1953 - توقيع اتفاقية جلاء مصر من السودان.

1963 - الأرجنتين تطلب من إسبانيا تسليمها رئيسها
الأسبق خوان بيرون لمحاكمته بتهم الفساد والقتل والتعذيب.

1970 - القوات الإسرائيلية تقصف مصنع في منطقة
أبو زعبل المصرية بهدف تحطيم الروح المعنوية للمصريين.

2002 - بدء جلسات محاكمة الرئيس اليوغسلافي سلوبودان ميلوسيفيتش
في مقر محكمة العدل الدولية في لاهاي بتهمة ارتكاب جرائم حرب.

2007 - الحكم على طه ياسين رمضان بالإعدام
وذلك بعد اتهامة بالقتل العمد.

2008 - تفجير سيارة في دمشق يؤدي إلى مقتل القيادي
في حزب الله اللبناني عماد مغنية.

2009 - تصادم قمرين صناعيين في الفضاء على
ارتفاع أكثر من 800 كلم في حادثة غير مسبوقة.


مواليد
1768 - الإمبراطور فرانسيس الثاني، إمبراطور
الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة.

1804 - هنريك لينز، عالم فيزياءألماني.
1809 - أبراهام لينكون، رئيس الولايات المتحدة السادس عشر.
تشارلز داروين، عالم إنجليزي في علم الحيوان.
1876 - ثوبتين غياتسو، الدالاي لاما الثالث عشر.

1918 - جوليان شفينجر، عالم فيزياءأمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1965.

1926 - عمر الحريري، ممثل مصري.
1941 - أويمورا ناؤمي، رحالة ياباني.
1942 - إيهود باراك، سياسي وعسكري إسرائيلي.
1945 - مود آدامس، ممثلة سويدية.
1949 - جون بلانكينستاين، حكم كرة قدم هولندي.
1956 - أد ميلكرت، سياسي ودبلوماسي هولندي.
1966 - حنان الطويل، ممثلة مصرية
1968 - جوش برولين، ممثل أمريكي.
شينا فيليبس، مغنية أمريكية.
1969 - هونغ ميونغ بو، لاعب كرة قدم كوري جنوبي.
1980 - خوان كارلوس فيريرو، لاعب كرة مضرب إسباني.
كرستينا ريتشي، ممثلة أمريكية.
1992 - أرنو سوكيه، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.


وفيات
1804 - إيمانويل كانت، فيلسوف ألماني.
1942 - إبراهام شتيرن، مؤسس منظمة شتيرن الصهيونية.
1949 - الشيخ حسن البنا، مؤسس حركة الإخوان المسلمون.
1959 - جورج أبيض، فنان مصري من أصل لبناني.
1963 - الشيخ محمود شلتوت، شيخ الجامع الأزهر.
1975 - عبد اللطيف الكويتي، مغني كويتي.
2008 - عماد مغنية، قيادي في حزب الله.
2011 - صالح الراجحي، رجل أعمال سعودي.


أعياد ومناسبات
عيد ميلاد أبراهام لينكون في الولايات المتحدة.
يوم جورجيا في ولاية جورجياالأمريكية.
يوم داروين.
يوم اليد الحمراء.

__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*13فبــــرايــــر*


أحداث1258 - سقوط بغداد على يد المغول بقيادة هولاكو
ونهاية الدولة العباسية في بغداد.

1668 - إسبانيا تعترف بالبرتغال كدولة مستقلة.

1795 - تأسيس أول جامعة تابعة لولاية أمريكية في
الولايات المتحدة وهي جامعة ولاية كارولاينا الشمالية.

1920 - عصبة الأمم تعترف بحياد سويسرا،
وهو الموقف الذي تبنته سويسرا على مدى قرون.

1942 - الزعيم النازي أدولف هتلر يتراجع عن فكرة غزو
بريطانيا والمعروفة باسم "أسد البحر".

1946 - اختيار مدينة نيويورك الأمريكية مقرًا لهيئة الأمم المتحدة.

1960 - فرنسا تقوم بأول تفجير نووي لها، وقد اختارت الجزائر
التي كانت تحتلها مكانًا لإجراء التجربة وذلك كي تتجنب أي أضرار
يمكن أن تنجب عنها.

1974 - الاتحاد السوفيتي يطرد الأديب والكاتب
ألكسندر سولجنيتسين من البلاد وتجرده من جنسيته
بسبب معارضته للحكم.

1984 - اختيار قسطنطين تشيرنينكو سكرتيرًا عامًا
للحزب الشيوعي السوفييتي.

1991 - قصف ملجأ العامرية في بغداد مما أدى إلى مقتل 408 شخص.

2011 - المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة الحاكم في مصر يحل
مجلسي الشعبوالشورى ويعلق العمل بالدستور،
ويعلن توليه إدارة شئون البلاد بصفة مؤقتة لحين انتخاب رئيس جديد.


مواليد
1457 - ماري دوقة بورغونيا، زوجة ماكسيمليان الأول إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة.
1599 - البابا إسكندر السابع، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1835 - غلام أحمد القادياني، مؤسس الجماعة الأحمدية.

1910 - ويليام شوكلي، عالم فيزياءأمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1956.

1913 - الملك خالد بن عبد العزيز آل سعود،
ملك المملكة العربية السعودية.

1920 - شفيق بلبع، سياسي وصيدلي مصري.
1936 - بافول مولنار، لاعب كرة قدم تشيكوسلوفاكي.
1938 - أوليفر ريد، ممثل إنجليزي.
1943 - إريك فريدريكسون، حكم كرة قدم سويدي.
1956 - الأميرة عالية بنت الحسين، ابنه ملك الأردن الحسين بن طلال.
1960 - بييرلويجي كولينا، لاعب وحكم كرة قدم إيطالي.
1969 - أحلام، مغنية إماراتية.
1974 - أحمد المطيري، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.
روبي ويليامز، مغني إنجليزي.
1979 - رافاييل ماركيز، لاعب كرة قدم مكسيكي.
مينا سوفاري، ممثلة أمريكية.
1980 - سيباستيان كيل، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني.
1981 - لويزاو، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.
1985 - ألكسندروس تزويليس، لاعب كرة قدم يوناني.
1986 - لوك مور، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
جامي موري، لاعب كرة مضرب إسكتلندي.
1992 - كيفين لاكروز، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.


وفيات
1332 - أندرونيكوس الثاني باليولوج، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية البيزنطية.
1542 - كاترين هووارد، زوجة هنري الثامن ملك إنجلترا الخامسة.
1883 - ريتشارد فاغنر، موسيقي ألماني.
1978 - عباس فارس، ممثل مصري.
2008 - زيزي مصطفى، ممثلة مصرية.
2010 - عامر خماش، عسكري وسياسي أردني.


أعياد ومناسبات
يوم سرقة البنوك نسبة إلى جيسي جيمس
الذي نجح لأول مرة في العالم في سرقة بنك عام 1866

__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*
14فبــــرايــــر*

أحداث
1804 - قرة جورجي يقود أول انتفاضة صربية ضد الدولة العثمانية.
1859 - أوريغون تصبح الولاية رقم 33 من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
1876 - ألكسندر جراهام بيل يسجل براءة اختراع الهاتف.

1878 - السلطان العثماني عبد الحميد الثاني يحل البرلمان
بعد أقل من عام على إنشاءه، ولم تعود الحياة البرلمانية
في الدولة العثمانية حتى انقلاب عام 1908.

1879 - بدأ "حرب الباسيفيكي" وذلك عندما احتلت القوات
التشيلية مدينة أنتوفاغستا البوليفية.

1899 - الكونغرس الأمريكي يوافق على استعمال آلات التصويت
في الانتخابات الاتحادية.

1900 - 20000 من القوات البريطانية تغزو "دولة أورانج الحرة"
في جنوب أفريقيا وذلك أثناء حرب البوير الثانية.

1905 - زلزال في جزر أندريانوف بألاسكا بقوة 7.3 على مقياس ريختر،
وهو واحد من أكبر الزلازل في الولايات المتحدة.

1908 - انتخاب محمد فريد زعيمًا للحزب الوطني المصري
خلفًا لمصطفى كامل.

1912 -ولاية أريزونا تصبح الولاية 48 من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
تدشين أول غواصة تعمل بالديزل في غروتون بولاية كونيتيكت.
1918 - الاتحاد السوفيتي يتبنى التقويم الغريغوري.

1943 -وقوع معركة ممر قصرين عندما قام فيلق أفريقيا الألماني
بقيادة إرفين رومل بالهجوم على دفاعات قوات الحلفاء في تونس.

تحرير روستوف بروسيا وذلك بالسنوات الأخيرة من الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1944 - ثورة في جاوة على اليابان أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1945 -سلاح الجو الملكي البريطاني وسلاح الجو الأمريكي
يبدآن القصف الحارق لدريسدن عاصمة مقاطعة ساكسونيا الألمانية.

الرئيس الأمريكي فرانكلين روزفلت يستقبل ملك السعودية عبد العزيز آل سعود
على متن المدمرة الأمريكية "كوينزي" في البحيرات المرة في مصر،
وبهذا اللقاء قاما بتدشين العلاقات الدبلوماسية بين البلدين.

1946 -إزاحة الستار عن إنياك، وهو أول حاسب إلكتروني
متعدد الأغراض في جامعة بنسلفانيا.

تأميم بنك إنجلترا.

1949 -إعدام يوسف سلمان يوسف وثلة من رفاقه
من مؤسسي الحزب الشيوعي العراقي.

انعقاد أول اجتماع للكنيست الإسرائيلي.

1956 - الزعيم السوفيتي نيكيتا خروتشوف ينتقد سلفة
جوزيف ستالين ويندد بجرائمة أمام مؤتمر الحزب الشيوعي السوفييتي.

1958 - العراق والأردن يتحدان في اتحاد قومي أطلق عليه
الاتحاد العربي الهاشمي.

1979 - متطرفون إسلاميون يختطفون السفير الأمريكي في
أفغانستان أدولف دبز الذي لقي حتفه لاحقًا في معركة بين الشرطة وخاطفيه.

1989 -الخميني يصدر فتوى يهدر بها دم الكاتب سلمان رشدي
وذلك بسبب روايته آيات شيطانية.

يونيون كاربايد توافق على دفع مبلغ 470 مليون دولار كتعويض
للحكومة الهندية لتسببها بكارثة بوبال.

2005 - اغتيال رئيس وزراء لبنان الأسبق رفيق الحريري
في تفجير سيارته في بيروت.

2006 - حراس المسجد الأقصى يفشلون محاولة تسلل أربعة
من المتطرفين اليهود إلى المسجد في ساعات متأخرة من الليل،
حيث كانوا يحفرون في مقبرة الرحمة محاولين الوصول إليه.

2009 - الإمارات العربية المتحدة ترفض إصدار تأشيرة دخول للاعبة
كرة المضرب الإسرائيلية شاهار بير لتشارك في بطولة سوني ايريكسون
المقامة في إمارة دبي.

مواليد


1483 - ظهير الدين بابر، إمبراطور إمبراطورية مغول الهند.
1766 - توماس مالتوس، اقتصادي بريطاني.

1869 - تشارلز ويلسون، عالم فيزياء إسكتلندي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1927.

1917 - هيربرت هاوبتمان، عالم رياضيات أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1985.

1927 - سيزو كاتو، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1933 - مادبالا، ممثلة هندية.
1935 - سهير البابلي، ممثلة مصرية.
1939 - يوجين فاما، اقتصادي أمريكي.
1942 - مايكل بلومبيرج، رجل أعمال وسياسي أمريكي.
1951 - كيفن كيغان، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1954 - كوهيه تاناكا، ملحن ياباني.
1959 - عماد عبد الحليم، مغني مصري.
1961 - لطيفة، مغنية تونسية.
1975 - أغادير السعيد، ممثلة سعودية.
1976 - جيهان عبد العظيم، ممثلة سورية.
1982 - نسرين طافش، ممثلة سورية.
1983 - بكاري سانيا، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.
1985 -كريمة أدبيب، ممثلة إنجليزية من أصل مغربي.
فيليب سينديروس، لاعب كرة قدم سويسري.
1987 -آدم علي، منشد وملحن وموزع لبناني.
ديفيد ويتير، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1992 - فريدي هايمور، ممثل إنجليزي.

وفيات


1405 - تيمورلنك، زعيم مغولي.
1779 - جيمس كوك، مستكشف إنجليزي.
1943 - ديفيد هيلبرت، عالم رياضيات ألماني.
1961 - زكريا أحمد، ملحن مصري.
1976 - سيد النقشبندي، منشد ديني مصري.
1996 - بوب بيزلي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
2002 - ناندور هيديكوتي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم هنغاري.
2005 - رفيق الحريري، رئيس وزراء لبنان.

أعياد ومناسبات


عيد الحب.
ذكرى اغتيال رفيق الحريري في لبنان.
يوم الحداد الوطني في المكسيك.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*15فبــــرايــــر*

أحداث
399 ق.م - الحكم على الفيلسوف سقراط بالإعدام.

930 - الخليفة العزيز بالله الفاطمي يقضي على فتنة
القرامطةوأفتكين في الشام ويوطد حكم الفاطميين
في سورية التي أصبحت ولاية فاطمية حاضرتها دمشق.

1258 - هولاكو يدخل عاصمة الخلافة العباسيةبغداد
بعد إعلان الخليفة العباسي تسليم المدينة للمغول
دون قيد أو شرط.

1794 - فرنسا تتبنى العلم الأزرق والأبيض والأحمر.

1898 - انفجار يدمر ويغرق المدمرة الأمريكية "يو.أس.أس. مين"
في ميناء هافانا بكوبا، وقد أدى هذا الحادث إلى إعلان الولايات المتحدة
الحرب على إسبانيا فيما عرف باسم الحرب الأمريكية الإسبانية،
وهي الحرب التي جردت إسبانيا من كوبا والفلبين.

1928 - سلطة الانتداب الفرنسي على سوريا تعين
تاج الدين الحسني رئيسًا على سوريا.

1936 - أدولف هتلر يعلن عن بدء خطة إنتاج سيارة رخيصة الثمن
في ألمانيا، وكانت السيارة هي فولكس فاجن.

1942 - سقوط سنغافورة بيد اليابان، والجنرال البريطاني
آرثر برسيفال يعلن استسلام 80000 من قواته ليصبحوا أسرى حرب،
وهو أكبر استسلام بريطاني في التاريخ وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1953 - احتجاب مجلة الرسالة عن الصدور بعد أن ظلت عشرين عامًا
المجلة الأدبية الأولى في الوطن العربي والتي اشترك في تحريرها
كبار الكتاب في مصر والوطن العربي، وكان يرأس تحريرها الأديب
أحمد حسن الزيات.

1994 - زلزال في جنوب سومطرة بإندونيسيا بقوة 7.0 على
مقياس ريختر قتل فيه 207 شخص وأصيب أكثر من 2000
وشرد حوالي 75000 وأدى إلى إنهيارات أرضية وطينية
وحرائق في مقاطعة لامبونج.

1999 - قوات كوماندوس تركية تلقي القبض في كينيا
على زعيم حزب العمال الكردستاني عبد الله أوجلان
المطالب بالإنفصال عن تركيا.

2000 - صحيفة كول هعير العبرية تكشف النقاب عن خطة
إسرائيلية تقوم عليها وزارة الأديان لحفر نفق جديد تحت ساحة المبكى.

2003 - مظاهرات عالمية للتنديد بالحرب على العراق جمعت
ما بين 10 ملايين و15 مليون شخص في أكثر من 600 مدينة.

2004 - انهيار جزء بمساحة 100 متر من الطريق المؤدي إلى
باب المغاربة أحد الأبواب الرئيسية للمسجد الأقصى، بسبب أعمال
الحفريات التي تقوم بها السلطات الإسرائيلية وقيامها بإزالة الأتربة
المتساقطة وجزء من الجدار دون مراعاة تضمنها لآثار إسلامية.

2009 - تعديل دستوري في فنزويلا يلغي القيود على إعادة انتخاب
الرئيس ويسمح للرئيس الفنزويلي هوغو تشافيز بالبقاء في
السلطة إلى أن يخسر الانتخابات.


مواليد

1564 - جاليليو جاليلي، عالم رياضيات وفلكي إيطالي.
1710 - الملك لويس الخامس عشر، ملك فرنسا.

1845 - إليهو روت، محامي ودبلوماسي أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1912.

1861 - شارل إدوار غيوم، عالم فيزياءسويسري
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1920.

1873 - هانس فون أويلر شلبين، عالم كيمياء حيويةسويدي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1929.

1882 - جون باريمور، ممثل أمريكي.
1923 - عصمت عبد العليم، مغنية مصرية.
1981 - أوليفيا، مغنية أمريكية.
1983 - فيليب ديغن، لاعب كرة قدم سويسري.
1986 - أمي كوشيميزو، ممثلة أداء صوتي يابانية.
غابرييل باليتا، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.


وفيات

1928 - هربرت أسكويث، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.

1947 - مصطفى عبد الرازق، شيخ الجامع الأزهر
وعضو مجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة.

1959 - أوين ريتشاردسون، عالم فيزياءبريطاني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1928.

1972 - زكي رستم، ممثل مصري.

1988 - ريتشارد فاينمان، عالم فيزياءأمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1965.

1999 - هنري كيندال، عالم فيزياءأمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1990.

2000 - شفيق جلال، مغني مصري.


أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم الوطني في صربيا.
يوم الدفاع الشامل في سنغافورة.

----------


## اليمامة

*16فبــــرايــــر*

أحداث
1723 - تنصيب لويس الخامس عشر ملكًا على فرنسا.
1785 - أنطوان لافوازييه ينجح في تحليل الماء إلى أكسجين وهيدروجين.
1815 - نابليون بونابرت يغادر إلى منفاه في جزيرة إلبا.

1863 - تأسيس اللجنة الدولية للصليب الأحمر
على يد رجل الأعمال السويسري جان هنري دونانت.

1918 - منح الاستقلال للتوانيا.

1923 - إكتشاف مقبرة توت عنخ أمون في الأقصر
على يد عالم الآثارهوارد كارتر.

1948 - الإعلان عن قيام الجمهورية الشعبية الكورية الشمالية
بدعم من الاتحاد السوفيتي.

1949 - اختيار مدينة ستراسبورغ مقرًا لمجلس أوروبا.

1951 - جوزيف ستالين يتهم الأمم المتحدة
بأنها أصبحت سلاح للحرب العدوانية.

1959 - العقيد فيدل كاسترو يتولى زعامة الحكومة
الكوبية بعد حملة قادها لنفي الديكتاتور فولجنشيو باتيستا.

1965 - رئيس مجلس الأمة الكويتيعبد العزيز حمد الصقر
يستقيل من رئاسة المجلس، وانتخاب سعود عبد العزيز العبد الرزاق
خلفًا له.

1971 - اليابان تطلق قمرها الصناعي الأول نانسي.

1979 - زلزال قرب ساحل بيرو بقوة 6.9 على مقياس ريختر
يؤدي إلى مقتل 14 شخص.

1985 - الجيش اللبناني ينتشر في صيدا بعد انسحاب
الجيش الإسرائيلي منها.

1989 - تأسيس مجلس التعاون العربي الذي يضم
مصروالأردن والعراق  و اليمن الشمالي.

1992 - اغتيال أمين عام حزب الله عباس الموسوي
في غارة إسرائيلية.

2005 - اتفاقية كيوتو تدخل حيز التنفيذ.


مواليد

1822 - فرانسيس جالتون، عالم رياضيات إنجليزي.

1828 - جان هنري دونانت، رجل أعمال سويسري
ومؤسس اللجنة الدولية للصليب الأحمر حاصل على
جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1901.

1838 - هنري بروكس آدمز، مؤرخ أمريكي.
1848 - أوكتاف ميربو، كاتب فرنسي.
1941 - كيم جونغ إل، زعيم حكومة كوريا الشمالية.
1959 - جون ماكنرو، لاعب كرة مضرب أمريكي.
1964 - بيبيتو، لاعب كرة قدمبرازيلي.
1970 - أنجلو بيروتسي، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.
1971 - خالد العجيرب، ممثل كويتي.
أماندا هولدن، ممثلة إنجليزية.
1972 - ساره كلارك، ممثلة أمريكية.
1976 - كاريس بشار، ممثلة سورية.
1979 - فالنتينو روسي، سائق دراجات إيطالي.
1980 - أحمد الفيشاوي، ممثل مصري.
1984 - أسامة الملولي، سباح تونسي.
1988 - دنيلسون بريرا نيفيس، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.
دييغو كابيل، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.


وفيات

1391 - يوحنا الخامس باليولوج، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية البيزنطية.

1907 - جوزويه كاردوتشي، شاعر إيطالي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1906.

1917 - أوكتاف ميربو، كاتب فرنسي.

1932 - فرديناد بويسون، سياسي فرنسي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1927.

1976 - حسين صدقي، ممثل مصري.
1992 - عباس الموسوي، أمين عام حزب الله اللبناني.
2005 - سامي سرحان، ممثل مصري.

2009 - ستيفان كيم سو هوان، كاردينال
كاثوليكيكوري جنوبي ورئيس أساقفه سيول الشرفي.




أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الاستقلال في لتوانيا.__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*17فبــــرايــــر*

أحداث
815 - انتصار ابن طباطبا على والي الكوفة من قبل الخليفة
العباسي المأمون بعد أن استفحل أمره خاصة بعد انضمام
أهل الكوفة والأعراب إليه إلا أنه توفي فجأة صبيحة انتصاره،
واستمرت حركته من بعده، وعظم أمرها إلى أن قضى عليها العباسيون.

1776 - بدأ تشغيل أول إنارة عمومية بالغاز الطبيعي
في الولايات المتحدة بمدينة بالتيمور.

1855 - القائد العثماني عمر باشا يهزم الجيش الروسي
في معركة جوزلوفا في شبه جزيرة القرم.

1878 - بدء العمل في أول شبكة هاتفية بالولايات المتحدة
مكونة من 18 هاتف وذلك في مدينة سان فرانسيسكو.

1933 - صدور العدد الأول من مجلة نيوزويك الأسبوعية الأمريكية.

1938 - بدأ أول عرض للتلفزيون الملون على الجمهور في
لندن والذي اخترعه الإسكتلندي "ج. بيرد" عام 1928.

1947 - إذاعة صوت أمريكا تبدأ إرسالها إلى الاتحاد السوفيتي
لتكون جزء من حملة الدعاية الأمريكية ضد الاتحاد السوفيتي
في الحرب الباردة.

1948 - اغتيال إمام اليمني حيى حميد الدين وذلك بعد عودته
من زيارة منطقة بيت حاضر حيث كمن له مجموعة من الثوار
وأطلقوا عليه النار مما أدى إلى وفاته.

1949 - انتخاب حاييم فايتسمان رئيسًا لدولة إسرائيل
بعد إعلانها ليكون أول رئيس لها.

1958 - مجلسا الأعيان والنواب العراقي يصادق على الاتفاقية
التي وقعها الملك فيصل الثاني ومع ملك الأردن الحسين بن طلال
لإنشاء اتحاد بين البلدين تحت اسم الاتحاد العربي الهاشمي.

1959 - إطلاق أول قمر صناعي لرصد الطقس والذي يحمل اسم
"فانكارد 2".

1972 - البرلمان البريطاني يصوت لصالح الانضمام إلى
السوق الأوروبية المشتركة.

1989 - قيام اتحاد المغرب العربي بين ليبيا وتونس والجزائر
وموريتانيا والمغرب.

1996 - زلزال في منطقة إريان جايا بإندونيسيا بقوة 8.2
على مقياس ريختر يؤدي إلى سقوط 108 قتيل وإصابة 423 شخص
وحصول أضرار ضخمة حدثت بسبب تسونامي صاحب الهزه
وصل ارتفاعه إلى أكثر من 7 أمتار في العديد من المناطق.

2008 - إقليم كوسوفو يعلن استقلاله عن صربيا، وهو الأمر
الذي رفضته الحكومة الصربية المركزية، وقد أيد الاستقلال
الولايات المتحدة وعدد من دول الاتحاد الأوروبي في حين
رفضته روسيا بشدة.

2009 - الحكومة السودانية توقع اتفاق حسن نوايا مع
حركة العدل والمساواة إحدى الحركات المتمردة في دارفور
في العاصمة القطريةالدوحة وذلك تمهيدًا لوقف الأعمال
العدائية بين الطرفين في دارفور.


مواليد

1653 - أركانجلو كوريلي، موسيقي إيطالي.
1752 - فريدريش ماكسيميليان فون كلنجر، كاتب ألماني.

1888 - أوتو شتيرن، عالم فيزياءألماني حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1943.

1918 - ليلى مراد، ممثلة ومغنية مصرية.
1929 - نيقولاس ريدلي، سياسي بريطاني.
1935 - ميشال عون، عسكري وسياسي لبناني.

1951 - برزان إبراهيم التكريتي، مدير الاستخبارات
العراقية الأسبق، والأخ غير الشقيق لصدام حسين.

1952 - غاري شوك، ممثل كندي.
1963 - مايكل جوردان، لاعب كرة سلةأمريكي.
1968 - محمد لطفي، ممثل مصري.
1970 - دومينيك بورسل، ممثل أسترالي.
1971 - دنيس ريتشاردز، ممثلة أمريكية.
1974 - المهتدي بالله البلقيه، ولي العهد في بروناي.
1976 - تيم حسن، ممثل سوري.
1979 - سونغول أودان، ممثلة تركية.
1980 - أيا إندو، ممثلة أداء صوتي يابانية.
1981 - باريس هيلتون، ممثلة أمريكية.
1982 - أدريانو، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.
1983 - جيرالد سيد، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.
1986 - جوي أوبراين، لاعب كرة قدم أيرلندي.
1991 - بوني رايت، ممثلة إنجليزية.


وفيات

364 - جوفيان، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية.
1673 - موليير، أديب ومسرح يفرنسي.
1856 - هاينرش هاينه، كاتب ألماني.
1909 - جيرانيمو، قائد قبيلة الأباتشي من الهنود الحمر.
1934 - الملك ألبير الأول، ملك بلجيكا.
1948 - الإمام يحيى حميد الدين، إمام اليمن.

1970 - شموئيل يوسف عجنون، كاتب إسرائيلي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1966.

1997 - صالح مرسي، كاتب روائي مصري.
2002 - طيبة الفرج، ممثلة كويتية.
2005 - عمر سيفوري، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني / إيطالي.


أعياد ومناسبات

عيد تانيس دينا في لاتفيا القديمة.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*18فبــــرايــــر*

أحداث
1229 - الإمبراطور الروماني فريدريك الثاني
يوقع هدنة لمدة 10 سنوات مع الملك الكامل
استعاد فيها القدس والناصرة وبيت لحم
بدون قتال أو مساندة من البابا وذلك في الحملة الصليبية السادسة.

1685 - الفرنسيون يؤسسون فونت سانت لويس في خليج ماتاجوردا.

1856 - السلطان العثماني عبد المجيد الأول
يصدر فرمانًا عرف باسم "إصلاحات خط همايوني"
حول أوضاع المسيحيين في الدولة العثمانية،
وقد تعرض هذا الفرمان لانتقادات كبيرة داخل الدولة.

1861 - ملك بييمونتي وسفويا وسردينيا فيتوريو إمانويلي الثاني
يتخذ لقب ملك إيطاليا مع قرب اكتمال توحيدها.

1911 - إقلاع أول رحلة رسمية للبريد الجوي من الله أباد في
الهند البريطانية إلى نايني على بعد 10 أميال حاملًا 6500 رسالة.

1913 - ريمون بوانكاريه يتولى رئاسه فرنسا.

1920 - صدور العدد الأول من صحيفة فتى العرب الدمشقية
التي أنشأها الأديب معروف الأرناؤوط.

1930 - اكتشاف كوكب بلوتو.
1965 - استقلال غامبيا عن المملكة المتحدة.

1978 - اغتيال وزير الثقافة المصري الأديب
يوسف السباعي في قبرص.

أمير دولة الكويت الشيخ جابر الأحمد الصباح يصدر أمر أميري
بتعيين الشيخ سعد العبد الله السالم الصباح وليًا للعهد
وذلك بعد مبايعة مجلس الوزراء له بعد تزكيته من قبل الأمير.

إيطالياوالفاتيكان توقعان على وثيقة تؤكد على حق كل منهما
بأن تكون دولة مستقلة ذات سيادة.

1980 - رفع العلم الإسرائيلي فوق سفارة إسرائيل في القاهرة،
وهي أول بعثة إسرائيلية في عاصمة عربية.

الأردن تقطع علاقاتها الدبلوماسية مع إيران.
1985 - الجيش الإسرائيلي ينهي انسحابه من مدينة صيدااللبنانية.

2009 - السلطات المصرية تفرج عن السياسي المعارض
أيمن نور وذلك لضروفه الصحية.


مواليد

1404 - ليون باتيستا ألبيرتي، مهندس معماري
وعالم رياضيات وشاعر إيطالي.

1516 - الملكة ماري الأولى، ملكة إنجلترا.
1745 - ألساندرو فولتا، عالم فيزياءإيطالي.
1914 - محمود ذو الفقار، مخرج مصري.

1931 - توني موريسون، روائية أمريكية حاصلة على
جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1993.

1933 - بوبي روبسون، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1954 - جون ترافولتا، ممثل أمريكي.
1963 - أنديرس فريسك، حكم كرة قدم سويدي.
1964 - مات ديلون، ممثل أمريكي.
1967 - روبرتو باجيو، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.
1973 - كلاود ماكيليلي، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.
1974 - نادين لبكي، مخرجة لبنانية.
1975 - غاري نيفيل، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1978 - جوسيب سيمونيتش، لاعب كرة قدم كرواتي.
1983 - جيرمان جيناس، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1985 - أنتون فرديناند، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1986 - مارك توريخون، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.


وفيات

1294 - قوبلاي خان، زعيم المغول.
1546 - مارتن لوثر، مصلح ديني ومؤسس البروتستانتية.
1962 - صلاح سالم، أحد أعضاء حركة الضباط الأحرار.
1967 - روبرت أوبنهايمر، عالم فيزياءأمريكي.
1978 - يوسف السباعي، أديب ووزير مصري.
2003 - إيسر هاريل، من مؤسسي الموساد.
2006 - سر الختم الخليفة، رئيس وزراء السودان.
2009 - الطيب صالح، روائي سوداني.


أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الاستقلال في غامبيا.
يوم الشهيد في الجزائر.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*19فبــــرايــــر*

أحداث
197 - الإمبراطور الروماني سيبتيموس سيفيروس
يهزم كلوديوس ألبنوس في "معركة لوجدنوم"،
وهي المعركة الأكثر دموية بين الجيوش الرومانية.

685 - محمد بن أبي بكر الصديق يصل إلى مصر
واليًا عليها من قبل الخليفة علي بن أبي طالب.

1674 - إنجلتراوهولندا توقعان اتفاقية سلام وستمنستر
والتي أنهت الحرب الأنجلو هولندية الثالثة،
وقد تضمن الاتفاق إعطاء كل من سورينام بأمريكا الجنوبية
الغنية بقصب السكر وجزيرة رون بشمال أرخبيل مالوكو
في إندونيسيا الغنية بجوزة الطيب لهولندا مقابل تنازل
هولندا عن نيو نذرلاند في أمريكا الشماليةلإنجلترا
التي قامت بتغيير اسمها إلى نيويورك.

1915 - بدأ معركة جاليبولي أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى.

1942 - الرئيس الأمريكي فرانكلين روزفلت
يوقع على قرار يتيح للقوات المسلحة نقل الأمريكان
من أصل ياباني إلى معسكرات عزل وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1959 - الإعلان عن قيام جمهورية قبرص.

1986 - الملك حسين يعلن انتهاء العمل بالاتفاق
الأردني / الفلسطيني الذي تم توقيعه في عام 1985.

2008 - فيدل كاسترو يعلن إستقالته من رئاسة كوبا
بعد خمسه عقود من حكمها.

2011 - مجزرة بنغازي حيث تصدى مرتزقة الزعيم
الليبي معمر القذافي للمتظاهرين بالرصاص الحي
في الاحتجاجات الليبية 2011.


مواليد

1473 - نيكولاس كوبرنيكوس، عالم بولندي في علم الفلك.

1833 - إيلي دوكميان، صحفي سويسري
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1902.

1859 - سفانت أرينيوس، عالم كيمياءسويدي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1903.

1865 - سفين هيدين، مستكشف سويدي.
1940 - محمد السريع، ممثل كويتي.
صابر مراد نيازوف، رئيس تركمانستان.
1941 - محمود ياسين، ممثل مصري.

دايفيد غروس، عالم فيزياءأمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 2004.

1945 - إغراء، ممثلة سورية.
1950 - صلاح رشوان، ممثل مصري.
1953 - كرستينا فيرنانديز، رئيسة الأرجنتين.
1954 - سقراط، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.

1956 - رودريك ماكينون، عالم كيمياء حيويةأمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 2003.

1957 - راي وينستون، ممثل إنجليزي.

1960 - الأمير أندرو، ابن ملكة المملكة المتحدةإليزابيث الثانية
ودوق يورك.

1963 - محمد شرف، ممثل مصري.
1966 - إنزو سكيفو، لاعب كرة قدم بلجيكي.
1967 - بينيشيو ديل تورو، ممثل بورتوريكي.
1971 - رضوان نصري، موسيقي سوري.
1975 - موناليزا، ممثلة مصرية.
1977 - جانلوكا زامبروتا، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.
1981 - نيكي شوري، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1985 - هايلي داف، ممثلة أمريكية.
1988 - ميو إيرينو، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.


وفيات

1709 - توكوغاوا تسونايوشي، شوغون ياباني.
1897 - كارل ويرستراس، عالم رياضيات ألماني.

1951 - أندريه جيد، كاتب فرنسي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1947.

1952 - كنوت همسون، أديب نرويجي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1920.

1988 - أندره كورنان، طبيب أمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1956.

1994 - وداد حمدي، ممثلة مصرية.
1999 - محمد محمد صادق الصدر، مرجع ديني شيعي عراقي.


أعياد ومناسبات

أول أيام برج الحوت.

----------


## اليمامة

20فبــــرايــــر


1872 - افتتاح متحف المتروبوليتان للفنون في نيويورك.

1911 - صدور العدد الأخير من صحيفة تشينغ ياو الصينية،
وهي أقدم صحيفة في العالم كانت قد صدرت أول مرة عام 713.

1919 - اغتيال حبيب الله خان أمير أفغانستان.

1928 - إنجلترا تعترف باستقلال إمارة شرق الأردن
وإحتفظت لنفسها بالإشراف العسكري وبعض الإشراف المالي.

1942 - الشيخ سلمان بن حمد آل خليفة يتولى حكم البحرين
خلفًا لوالدة الشيخ حمد بن عيسى بن علي آل خليفة.

1948 - عصابات الهاجاناه اليهودية تقصف الأحياء العربية
في حيفا بقذائف المورتار.

1963 - القوات العربية تنسحب من الكويت بعد تسلم
عبد السلام عارف حكم العراق وإعدام عبد الكريم قاسم.

1969 - إسرائيل تنظم إلى معاهدة عدم انتشار الاسلحة النووية.

1971 - اللواء عيدي أمين يعين نفسه رئيسًا على أوغندا
بعد أقل من شهر على انقلابه العسكري على سلفه ميلتون أوبوتي.

2002 - النيران تلتهم قطار وتقتل 370 راكبًا وتصيب 65
في البقاع الغربية بصعيد مصر.

2006 - مجلس الأمة الكويتي يبايع بالإجماع الشيخ
نواف الأحمد الصباح وليًا للعهد وذلك بعد تزكية الأمير.

2009 - الرئيس الإسرائيلي شمعون بيريز يكلف رئيس
حزب الليكود بنيامين نتنياهو بتشكيل الحكومة الجديدة
وذلك بعد الانتخابات التي أجريت في 10 فبراير.


مواليد

1844 - لودفيغ بولتزمان، عالم فيزياءنمساوي.
1898 - اينزو فيراري، قائد سيارات سباق ومؤسس شركة فيراري.
1904 - أليكسي كوسيغين، رئيس وزراء الاتحاد السوفيتي.
1910 - أحمد سالم، طيار ومخرج وممثل ومذيع مصري.
1927 - سيدني بواتييه، ممثل أمريكي.
1933 - جمال إسماعيل، ممثل مصري.

1937 - روبرت هوبر، عالم كيمياءألماني
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1988.

1940 - جيمي غريفز، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1944 - ويم فان هانيغيم، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم هولندي.

1948 - كريستوفر بيساريدس، اقتصادي بريطاني
من أصل قبرصي حاصل على جائزة نوبل
في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 2010.

1951 - جوردون براون، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
فيل نيل، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1964 - فرينتش ستيوارت، ممثل أمريكي.
1974 - صفاء جلال، ممثلة مصرية.
1978 - لورين أمبروز، ممثلة أمريكية.
1980 - يويتشي ناكامرا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
أرتور بوروتش، لاعب كرة قدم بولندي.
1981 - توني هيبرت، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1985 - يوليا فولكوفا، مغنية روسية.
1987 - ريم عبد الله، ممثلة سعودية.
1988 - ريانا، مغنية باربدوسية.


وفيات

886 - الإمام ابن ماجة، صاحب سنن ابن ماجة
أحد كتب الصحاح الستة.

1258 - المستعصم بالله، آخر خلفاء الدولة العباسية.

1790 - الإمبراطور جوزيف الثاني، إمبراطور
الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة.

1907 - هنري مواسان، صيدلي فرنسي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1906.

1916 - كلاس بونتس ارنولدسون، سياسي
وصحفي وناشط سلام سويدي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1908.

1942 - الشيخ حمد بن عيسى بن علي آل خليفة، حاكم البحرين.

1972 - ماريا غوبرت-ماير، عالمة فيزياءألمانية
حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1963.

1976 - رينيه كاسان، دبلوماسي فرنسي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1968.

1992 - محمد أسد، كاتب نمساوي.
2005 - عبد الرحيم البرعي، عالم دين ومتصوف سوداني.
2008 - صوفي أبو طالب، رئيس مجلس الشعب المصري.
2010 - ألكسندر هيغ، عسكري وسياسي أمريكي.


أعياد ومناسبات

يوم القديس إليوثيروس من تورناي.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*21فبــــرايــــر*


أحداث
1848 - كارل ماركسوفريدريك أنجلز ينشران الإعلان الشيوعي.
1921 - انقلاب عسكري في إيران بقيادة رضا بهلوي.

1922 - المملكة المتحدة تنهي حمايتها التي
فضتها على مصر عام 1914.

1946 - طلاب مصريين يقومون بإضراب عام ضد سلطات الاحتلال
البريطاني ردًا على أحداث 9 فبراير، وأدى الإضراب إلى إلتحام
الطلاب مع القوات البريطانية في ميدان التحرير التي فتحت
النار عليهم فقام الطلاب بحرق أحد المعسكرات البريطانية،
وإمتدت الثورة الطلابية إلى أسيوط جنوبًا والإسكندرية شمالًا،
وقد وقع بالأحداث 28 قتيلًا و432 جريحًا، وقد انتقلت الأنباء
إلى عدة دول عربية منها سورياوالسودان والأردن ولبنان
لتعلن إضرابًا عامًا تضامنًا مع طلاب مصر.

1952 - طلاب بنغال يموتون في مظاهرات ضد إثبات الأردية
كلغة رسمية وليس البنغالية، ويسمي أهل بنغلاديش
هذا اليوم بعيد شهداء اللغة.

1965 - اغتيال رئيس الاتحاد الأفريقي الأمريكي مالكوم إكس
أو الحاج مالك شباز أثناء وجوده في قاعة المؤتمرات في مدينة نيويورك.

فيدل كاسترو يؤمم جميع الأعمال في كوبا.

1972 - الرئيس الأمريكي ريتشارد نيكسون يزور
جمهورية الصين الشعبية.

1973 - مقاتلات إسرائيلية تسقط
طائرةالخطوط الجوية العربية الليبية الرحلة رقم 114
فوق سيناء، وأدى الحادث إلى مقتل 108 من الركاب.


مواليد

1728 - الإمبراطور بيتر الثالث، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الروسية.

1895 - هنريك دام، عالم فيزيولوجياوكيمياء حيويةدنماركي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1943.

1922 - محمود سعيد، قيادي اجتماعي وسياسي من
فلسطينيي الأردن.

1924 - روبرت موجابي، رئيس زيمبابوي.
1937 - الملك هارالد الخامس، ملك النرويج.
1946 - آلان ريكمان، ممثل إنجليزي.
1950 - المنتصر بالله، ممثل مصري.
1958 - جاك كولمان، ممثل أمريكي.
1962 - تشاك بولانيك، كاتب أمريكي.
1963 - وليام بالدوين، ممثل أمريكي.
1974 - إيفان كامبو، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.
1977 - سيرين عبد النور، مغنية لبنانية.
1979 - جينيفر لوف هيويت، ممثلة أمريكية.
باسكال تشيمبوندا، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.
1984 - ديفيد أودونكور، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني.
1985 - جيورجيوس ساماراس، لاعب كرة قدم يوناني.
1987 - إلين بيج، ممثلة كندية.
1989 - كوربن بلو، ممثل ومغني أمريكي.
جوش والكر، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1992 - فيل جونز، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.


وفيات

1437 - الملك جيمس الأول، ملك إسكتلندا.
1513 - البابا يوليوس الثاني، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1677 - باروخ سبينوزا، فيلسوف هولندي.

1926 - هايك كامرلينغ أونس، عالم فيزياءهولندي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1913.

1941 - فردريك بانتنغ، طبيب كندي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1923.

1965 - مالكوم إكس، المتحدث الرسمي لمنظمة أمة الإسلام.

1968 - هوارد فلوري، طبيب أسترالي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1945.

1973 - سلوى حجازي، مذيعة مصرية.

1984 - ميخائيل شولوخوف، أديب روسي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1965.

1985 - محمود شكوكو، ممثل ومونولوجيست مصري.
1995 - محمد رضا، ممثل مصري.
2003 - نيللي مظلوم، ممثلة مصرية.
2004 - وليد الأعظمي، شاعر وخطاط ومؤرخ عراقي.


أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم العالمي للغة الأم.
يوم الطالب العالمي.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*22فبــــرايــــر*


أحداث
1958 - الإعلان عن قيام الجمهورية العربية المتحدة
باتحاد بين سورياومصر وذلك بعد تنازل شكري القوتلي
عن الحكم لجمال عبد الناصر.

1972 - الشيخ خليفة بن حمد آل ثاني يتولى مقاليد الحكم في
دولة قطر بعد قيامة بانقلاب أبيض على ابن عمه الشيخ
أحمد بن علي آل ثاني.

1973 - تأسيس جامعة قطر.
1974 - انعقاد مؤتمر القمة الإسلامي بلاهور في باكستان.

1986 - وزارة الداخلية الإسبانية ترخص لحزب الديمقراطيين
المليليين ليصبح حزبًا مشروعًا يمارس نشاطه داخل مدينتي
سبتةومليلية.

1990 - ممثل الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة المكلف بملف
الصحراء الغربيةجوهانس مانز يقوم بزيارة الصحراء
للإطلاع على الوضع بالمنطقة.

2009 - انفجار بحي الحسين في القاهرة يؤدي إلى
مقتل سائحة فرنسية وإصابة 10 آخرين.


مواليد

1732 - جورج واشنطن، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الأول.
1788 - آرثر شوبنهاور، فيلسوف ألماني.
1857 - هاينريخ رودولف هيرتس، عالم فيزياءألماني.
1886 - هوجو بال، شاعر وأديب ألماني.

1914 - ريناتو دولبيكو، طبيب إيطالي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1975.

1915 - تحية كاريوكا، راقصة شرقية وممثلة مصرية.
1924 - سامية جمال، راقصة شرقية وممثلة مصرية.

1936 - جون مايكل بيشوب، طبيب أمريكي
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1989.

1943 - هورست كولر، رئيس ألمانيا.
1946 - فرد هاليداي، مؤرخ أيرلندي.
1969 - براين لاودروب، لاعب كرة قدم دنماركي.
توماس جين، ممثل أمريكي.
1974 - جيمس بلانت، مغني إنجليزي.
1975 - درو باريمور، ممثلة أمريكية.
1977 - هاكان ياكين، لاعب كرة قدم سويسري.
1979 - بريت إيمرتون، لاعب كرة قدم أسترالي.
1985 - عامر بوعزة، لاعب كرة قدم جزائري.
1987 - طلال العامر، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.


وفيات

1512 - أميريغو فسبوتشي، بحار ومستكشف إيطالي.
1958 - أبو الكلام آزاد، سياسي وخطيب هندي.
1992 - أحمد راتب النفاخ، عالم ومحقق ومدقق ثراث سوري.
1999 - عقيلة راتب، ممثلة مصرية.
2000 - حسام الدين مصطفى، مخرج مصري.
2006 - أطوار بهجت، إعلامية عراقية.


أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم الوطني في سانت لوسيا.

----------


## اليمامة

*23فبــــرايــــر*


أحداث

1660 - الملك كارل الحادي عشر يتولى عرش السويد.
1797 - القوات الفرنسية تشن هجوم فاشل على المملكة المتحدة.
1883 - ولاية ألاباماالأمريكية تسن أول قانون لمنع الاحتكار.
1887 - زلزال يضرب الريفييرا الفرنسية ويخلف 2000 قتيل.
1893 - رودولف ديزل يحصل على براءة اختراع محركات الديزل.
1903 - الولايات المتحدة تستأجر خليج جوانتانامو من كوبا إلى الأبد.

1904 - الولايات المتحدة تحصل على حقوق التحكم
بمضيق بنما مقابل 10 ملايين دولار.

1905 - المحامي بول هاريس وثلاثة آخرين من رجال الأعمال
يشكلون في شيكاغو أول نادي للروتاري في العالم.

1917 - بداية الثورة البلشفية.
1919 - بينيتو موسوليني يؤسس الحزب الفاشي في إيطاليا.
1934 - الملك ليوبولد الثالث يتولى عرش بلجيكا.
1941 - لأول مرة يتم عزل وإنتاج البلوتونيوم.

1966 - اللجنة العسكرية في حزب البعث بقيادة صلاح جديد
تنقلب على القيادة القومية في الحزب ومن بينهم مؤسس الحزب
ميشيل عفلق ورئيس الجمهورية السوريةأمين الحافظ.

1980 - تفجير أمام مبنى وزارة الخارجية في لبنان يودي بحياة الطفلة
مايا ابنه القيادي في القوات اللبنانيةبشير الجميّل مع ثلاثه من مرافقيها.

1981 - جيش الثوار يستولي على البرلمان الإسباني
ويحتجز جميع أعضاءه، وأخمد التمرد في غضون ساعات.

1991 - قوات التحالف تدخل العراق مؤذنة ببداية المعارك الأرضية
في حرب الخليج الثانية لتحرير الكويت.

1999 - محكمة تركية تدين الزعيم الكرديعبد الله أوجلان بالخيانة.

2005 - الشرطة الإسرائيلية تطلب الحصول على 61 مليون شيكل
وهو ما يعادل 13.2 مليون دولار أمريكي بهدف القيام بإجراءات
أمنية داخل المسجد الأقصى بحجة حمايته.



مواليد

1646 - توكوغاوا تسونايوشي، شوغون ياباني.
1685 - جورج فريدريك هاندل، موسيقي ألماني.
1879 - كازيمير ماليفيتش، فنان روسي.
1912 - هنري بركات، مخرج مصري.
1946 - أناتولي بانيشفسكي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم سوفيتي.
1953 - سمية الألفي، ممثلة مصرية.
1954 - فيكتور يوشتشينكو، رئيس أوكرانيا.
1960 - الأمير ناروهيتو، ولي العهد في اليابان.
1967 - حسن عسيري، ممثل سعودي.
1971 - أتسشي كيسايتشي، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1975 - حنان مطاوع، ممثلة مصرية.
1979 - حلا شيحة، ممثلة مصرية.
1981 - غاريث باري، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1983 - أسامة عبد السلام، لاعب كرة قدم ليبي.
أحمد حسام، لاعب كرة قدم مصري.
إيميلي بلنت، ممثلة إنجليزية.
1985 - أحمد مبارك، لاعب كرة قدم عُماني.
1994 - داكوتا فانينغ، ممثلة أمريكية.


وفيات

1821 - جون كيتس، شاعر إنجليزي.
1848 - جون كوينسي آدامز، رئيس الولايات المتحدة السادس.
1855 - كارل فريدريش جاوس، عالم رياضيات وفيزياءألماني.
1921 - الشيخ سالم المبارك الصباح، حاكم الكويت التاسع.
1965 - ستان لوريل، ممثل إنجليزي.
1969 - الملك سعود بن عبد العزيز آل سعود، ملك المملكة العربية السعودية بالفترة من 9 نوفمبر1953 إلى 2 نوفمبر1964.

1973 - ديكنسون ريتشاردس، طبيب أمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1956.

1974 - فوزي الجزايرلي، ممثل مصري.
1981 - ناصر العصيمي، نائب في مجلس الأمة الكويتي.
2000 - ستانلي ماثيوس، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
عوفرة حازة، مغنية إسرائيلية.
2002 - يوسف المطرف، مغني كويتي.


أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم الوطني في بروناي.
عيد الجمهورية في غويانا.
يوم المدافع عن أرض الآباء في روسيا.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*24 فبراير*


أحداث
- توقيع اتفاقية رودوس للهدنة بين العرب وإسرائيل في جزيرة رودوس.
1966 - الجيش الغيني يخلع الرئيس كوامي نكروما
وأنكراه يتولى رئاسة للدولة

1969 - نقل جثمان ملك السعودية الأسبق سعود بن عبد العزيز
بالطائرة من أثينا إلى السعودية ليتم دفنه في مقبرة العود
بمدينة الرياض بعد الصلاة عليه في مكة المكرمة.

1971 - الرئيس الجزائري هواري بومدين
يعلن تأميم قطاع المحروقات من الشركات الأجنبية.

تأسيس الاتحاد العام للعمال الجزائريين.

1980 - وصول أول سفير مصري في إسرائيل
سعد مرتضى إلى تل أبيب
وأول سفير إسرائيلي في مصر إلياهو بن إليسار
إلى القاهرة

1981 - قصر بكنغهام يعلن رسميًا
عن خطوبة الأمير تشارلز من ديانا سبينسر

1982 - رئيس مجموعة أمناء جبل الهيكل غوشون سلمون
يقتحم ساحة المسجد الأقصى لأداء الصلاة
والشعائر الدينية بعد ان سمحت الشرطة الإسرائيلية
لمجموعة من أعضاء الكنيست من حركة هتحيا العنصرية
بالقيام بجولة في المسجد بمناسبة ذكرى خراب الهيكل
وكانوا يعتزمون تأدية الصلاة
لولا منعهم من قبل الحراس المسلمين
كما رفع الوفد البرلماني الإسرائيلي
علم إسرائيل في ساحات الأقصى
وهم يرددون النشيد الوطني الإسرائيلي

1991 - وقوع معركة القرين بين مقاومون كويتيون
وجنود من الجيش العراقي
وذلك أثناء حرب الخليج الثانية
حيث حاصر الجنود المنزل
وقصفوه بالمدفعية وأدى بالنهاية إلى
مقتل عدد كبير من المقاومين.

1999 - نشر معلومات تفصيلية عن خطة إسرائيلية
جاهزة لإخلاء القدس من أهلها
ولجعلها المدينة المقدسة لليهود وحدهم

2008 - البرلمان الكوبي ينتخب راؤول كاسترو
رئيسًا لكوبا وذلك بعد استقالة أخيه فيدل كاسترو

مواليد
1304 - ابن بطوطة، رحالة عربي.
1909 - أبو القاسم الشابي، شاعر تونسي
(ذكر البعض أن مولده في 26 فبراير)
1955 - ستيف جوبز أحد مؤسسي شركة أبل والمدير التنفيذي
1966 - بيلي زين، ممثل أمريكي

وفيات
1998 - الطاهر العبيدي، ثوري جزائري

أعياد ومناسبات
عيد الاستقلال في إستونيا
عيد العلم في المكسيك

----------


## اليمامة

*25فبراير*



1945 - إعلان قيام حزب الأمة السوداني
الذي أسسه عبد الرحمن المهدي
زعيم جماعة الأنصار المهدية كإمتداد سياسي للحركة المهدية
في السودان وكان شعاره السودان للسودانيين.





1950 - الشيخ عبد الله السالم الصباح يتسلم رسميًا الحكم في الكويت،
وما زالت الكويت تحتفل بهذا اليوم وتعتبره عيدها الوطني.




1954 - فرار الرئيس السوري أديب الشيشكلي إلى
بيروت بعد انقلاب عسكري أنهى فترة حكمه الثانية.




1966 - تعيين نور الدين الأتاسي رئيسًا للجمهورية العربية السورية
بعد يومين من انقلاب عسكري داخل حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي
الحاكم أطاح بالرئيس أمين الحافظ.




1984 - الولايات المتحدة تكمل انسحاب آخر جنودها
من العاصمة اللبنانية بيروت.





1986 - فرار الرئيس الفلبيني فرديناند ماركوس
وعائلته بعد إضرابات شهدتها الفلبين ضد حكمه،
وتولي زعيمة المعارضة كورازون أكينو الرئاسة بدعم من الجيش.






    *
      تمرد جنود الأمن المركزي بمصر وحظر التجول
    *
      في القاهرة والجيزة ومدرعات الجيش تملأ الشوارع.






1991 - العراق يعلن قراره بسحب قواته من الكويت
بعد ستة أسابيع من الهجوم الأمريكي والغربي والعربي عليه.





    *
      الإعلان عن تفكيك حلف وارسو.



1992 - مصرع أكثر من 700 مدني أذربيجاني
في مجزرة على يد القوات الأرمينية في إقليم قرة باغ.




1994 - مجزرة في الحرم الإبراهيمي في مدينة الخليل
الفلسطينية نفذها باروخ جولدشتاين وهو مستوطن يهودي
من أصل أمريكي حيث أطلق النار على المصلين المسلمين
في المسجد الإبراهيمي أثناء أدائهم الصلاة فجر يوم جمعة في شهر
رمضان، وقتل في المجزرة 29 مصليًا وجرح 150 آخرين قبل أن
ينقض عليه مصلون آخرون ويقتلوه.





2009 - تحطم طائرة الخطوط التركية رحلة 1951
وعلى متنها 135 شخص وذلك أثناء محاولة الهبوط بمطار سخيبول
في أمستردام مما أدى إلى مقتل 9 ركاب وإصابة 55 آخرين.





مواليد


1841 - أوجست رينوار، رسام فرنسي.
1943 - جورج هاريسون، أحد أعضاء بيتلز.
1953 - خوسيه ماريا أثنار، رئيس وزراء إسبانيا.
1960 - جمال منصور، قيادي في حركة حماس.
1974 - شوتارو موريكبو، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.





وفيات


1852 - توماس مور، شاعر أيرلندي.
1899 - بول رويتر، مؤسس وكالة أنباء رويترز.
1975 - نيكولاي بروجانين، رئيس وزراء الاتحاد السوفيتي.
1980 - أحمد الشقيري، أحد مؤسسي منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية.
2005 - ياسين الرميثي، رادود حسيني.
2008 - أحمد عقل، ممثل مصري.






أعياد ومناسبات


العيد الوطني في الكويت.
عيد الشعب في الفلبين.

----------


## اليمامة

*26 فبراير*


1797 - إنجلترا تصدر أول عملة ورقية في العالم وكانت من فئة الجنية والجنيهين.


1815 - نابليون بونابرت يهرب من منفاه بجزيرة ألبا.


1935 - عرض أول فيلم مصري ناطق وهو فيلم شجرة الدر بطولة آسيا
وماري كويني وإخراج أحمد جلال عن قصة جورجي زيدان.


1961 - ولي العهد المغربي مولاي الحسن يتولى عرش المغرب بعد وفاة
والدة الملك محمد الخامس ويتخذ اسم الملك الحسن الثاني.



1975 - اندلاع تظاهرة شعبية مناهضة للحكومة اللبنانية في صيدا لدعم
الصيادين أدت إلى وقوع أعمال عنف أصيب فيها مؤسس
التنظيم الشعبي الناصري النائب معروف سعد.



1979 - القوات الصينية تواصل غزوها لفيتنام حتى وصل مدى
توغلها 100 كيلو متر.



1987 - كنيسة إنجلترا توافق بأغلبية كبيرة على ترسيم النساء
كقساوسة وذلك بعد مناقشات استمرت عشرة أعوام كاملة.
1988 - انقلاب في بنما بقيادة الجنرال مانويل نوريغا.





1991 -الرئيس العراقي صدام حسين يعلن من على راديو بغداد
انسحاب القوات العراقية من الكويت، ويكون بذلك بداية نهاية
حرب الخليج الثانية.


    *
      أمير دولة الكويت الشيخ جابر الأحمد الصباح يصدر مرسوم أميري
    *
      يعلن فيه الأحكام العرفية في جميع أنحاء الكويت ابتداءً من تاريخه
    *
      ولغايه ثلاثة شهور ويعين الشيخ سعد العبد الله الصباح حاكماً عرفياً
    *
      وذلك بعد تحرير الكويت من الغزو العراقي.




1993 - انفجار قنبلة أسفل مركز التجارة العالمي في مدينة نيويورك
أدى إلى وفاة ستة أشخاص وجرح المئات.




2001 - حركة طالبان تفجر تمثال بوذا في باميان والذي يعتبر من
آثار التراث العالمي.




2006 - انهيار في السوق المالي السعودي يؤدي إلى تكبد المستثمرون
خسائر كبيرة جداً، وأعقب ذلك انهيار غالبية أسواق المال العربية.




2007 - الكويت تعلن عن إصابة 20 طائر بإنفلونزا الطيور في
حديقة الحيوان وأحد مزارع الدواجن.



2009 - وزير الخارجية الكويتي الشيخ محمد صباح السالم الصباح
يزور العراق في زيارة هي الأولى من نوعها منذ غزو العراق للكويت
بعام 1990.




مواليد


1802 - فيكتور هوجو، أديب فرنسي.

1841 - لورد كرومر، المعتمد السياسي البريطاني في مصر.


1846 - ويليام كودي، رائد كشافة الحدود.


1909 -الملك طلال بن عبد الله، ملك الأردن.

    *
      أبو القاسم الشابي، شاعر تونسي
    *
      (ذكر البعض أن مولده في 24 فبراير).

1946 - أحمد زويل، عالم كيمياء أمريكي من أصل مصري
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء لعام 1999.

1966 - نجوى كرم، مغنية لبنانية.

1967 - كازيوشي ميورا، لاعب كرة قدم ياباني.

1969 - هيتوشي ساكيموتو، ملحن ياباني.


وفيات


1961 - الملك محمد الخامس، ملك المغرب.

1969 -كارل ياسبرز، فيلسوف ألماني.

    *
      ليفي أشكول، رئيس وزراء إسرائيل.

1996 - هاني هاني، مخرج مسرحي عراقي.




أعياد ومناسبات


عيد التحرير في الكويت.

يوم الإنقاذ لدى منظمة أمة الإسلام.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*27 فبراير*



أحداث

1897 - بريطانيا تعترف بسلطة الولايات المتحدة على نصف الكرة الغربي.



1900 - تأسيس حزب العمال البريطاني.


1976 - الإعلان عن قيام الجمهورية العربية الصحراوية الديمقراطية
في الصحراء الغربية والتي تقول المغرب إنها أراضي تابعة لها.



1977 - الحاخام الأكبر إسحاق نسيم يوجه نداء بأن حائط المبكى يبتدأ
من باب المغاربة ويمتد حتى يصل إلى باب الغوانمة وسيظل صراخنا
مستمراً حتى باب الأسباط، ومن ثم إلى باب خلدة فإننا نريد تنظيف
المنطقة من جميع المباني التي ألصقت بقصد وبإقرار رؤساء الدين
المسلمين المتعاقبين.



1981 - إلقاء القبض على أرملة الرئيس الباكستاني الأسبق
ذو الفقار علي بوتو نصرت بوتو.



1983 - بدء العمل في جسر الملك فهد الذي يربط السعوديةبالبحرين.



1987 - رئيس وزراء إسرائيلشمعون بيريز يعلن في القاهرة أنه
إتفق ومصر على عقد مؤتمر دولي.




1990 - إعادة انتخاب توشيكي كايفو رئيسا لوزراء اليابان.




1991 - الرئيس الأمريكيجورج بوش يعلن رسمياً أن دولة الكويت
قد تحررت من الاحتلال العراقي.

رفع علم الكويت الحرة وذلك في احتفال أقيم في وسط العاصمة
إيذاناً بعودة السلطة الشرعية إلى الكويت.




2004 - القوات الإسرائيلية تقتحم المسجد الأقصى خلال
صلاة الجمعة مما يؤدي إلى إصابة 24 شخصًا بينهم نساء.




مواليد


1691 - إدوارد كيف، طباع إنجليزي وأول من اقترح فكرة المجلة.

1783 - جأبريل روستي، أديب إيطالي.

1902 - جون شتاينبيك، أديب أمريكي.

1912 - لورانس داريل، روائي بريطاني.

1928 - أرئيل شارون، رئيس وزراء إسرائيل.

1932 - إليزابيث تايلور، ممثلة بريطانية.

1943 - كارلوس ألبرتو بيريرا، مدرب كرة قدمبرازيلي.



وفيات


2000 - الشيخ السيد سابق، أحد علماء الجامع الأزهر.

2006 - فرينيك بيني، لاعب كرة القدمهنغاري.




أعياد ومناسبات



العيد الوطني في جمهورية الدومنيكان.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*28 فبراير*


أحداث

1870 - السلطان العثماني عبد العزيز الأول يصرح
باستقلال الكنيسة البلغارية عن بطريركية القسطنطينية.




1897 - القوات الفرنسية تزيح الملكة رنافالونا الثالثة
آخر ملوك مدغشقر من الحكم.



1922 - المملكة المتحدة تصدر تصريحها المعروف باسم
تصريح 28 فبراير الذي قبلت فيه باستقلال مصر، وقد قبلت
الحكومة المصرية برئاسة عبد الخالق ثروت بهذا التصريح.




1935 - والاس كاروثرز يكتشف النايلون.



1942 - القوات اليابانية تنزل في جزيرة إندونيسيا
خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية.



1953 - جيمس واتسون وفرنسيس كريك يعلنان لأصدقائهما
اكتشافهما للتركيب الكيميائي للدنا، بينما كان الإعلان الرسمي
عنه في 25 أبريل بعد صدور مقالهما في مجلة نيتشر في 2 أبريل.



1955 - غارة إسرائيلية وحشية على غزة، وجمال عبد الناصر
يدعو مجلس الأمن للإنعقاد.



1974 - الولايات المتحدة ومصر يستأنفان العلاقات الدبلوماسية
بعد 7 سنوات من الإنقطاع.



1979 - صدور العدد الأول من مجلة ماجد الإماراتية
والمخصصة للأطفال.



1986 - اغتيال رئيس وزراء السويد أولوف بالم
أثناء خروجه من السينما.



1991 - العراق يعلن قبوله بجميع قرارات الأمم المتحدة
المتعلقة بغزوه للكويت.



1998 - الشرطة الصربية تبدأ هجومًا مضادًا ضد جيش تحرير كوسوفو
وذلك أثناء حرب كوسوفو.



2002 - أكثر من 55 شخصًا يلقون حتفهم في أحمد أباد
نتيجة إحراق الهندوس لمنازل المسلمين وذلك
في استمرار لمسلسل الإضطرابات الدينية في الهند.



2005 - رئيس الوزراء اللبناني عمر كرامي يقدم استقالته
تحت ضغط مظاهرات الشارع اللبناني بعد اغتيال
رئيس الوزراء الأسبق رفيق الحريري، وقد أعلن عن الاستقاله
في كلمة له في مجلس النواب.




مواليد


1533 - ميشيل دي مونتين، كاتب فرنسي.

1823 - إرنست رينان، فيلسوف وكاتب فرنسي.

1896 - فيليب هنش، طبيب أمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1950.


1901 - لينوس باولنغ، عالم كيمياء كمومية أمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1954 وجائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1962.



1915 - بيتر مدور، طبيب بريطاني من أصل لبناني حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1960.



1929 - فرانك غيري، معماري أمريكي / كندي.


1930 - ليون كوبر، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1972.


1942 - دينو زوف، حارس مرمى كرة قدم إيطالي.


1944 - سيب ماير، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني.


1948 - ستيفن تشو، وزير الطاقة الأمريكي وعالم فيزياء
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1997.


1960 - تورو أوكاوا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.

1970 - نور الدين مرسلي، عداء جزائري.

1974 - لي كارسلي، لاعب كرة قدم أيرلندي.

1978 - ماريانو زاباليتا، لاعب كرة مضرب أرجنتيني.

1981 - فلوران سيرا، لاعب كرة مضرب فرنسي.

1985 - إيلينا يانكوفيتش، لاعبة كرة مضرب صربية.

1991 - سارة بولغر، ممثلة أيرلندية.


وفيات


1869 - ألفونس دي لامارتين، شاعر وسياسي فرنسي.

1916 - هنري جيمس، قصاص بريطاني.

1925 - فريدريش إيبرت، مستشار ألمانيا.

1936 - شارل نيكول، طبيب فرنسي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1928.


1941 - الملك ألفونسو الثالث عشر، ملك إسبانيا.

1973 - محمود تيمور، أديب مصري.

1984 - طه باقر، عالم آثار عراقي.

1986 - أولوف بالم، رئيس وزراء السويد.

2006 - أوين تشمبرلين، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1959.



أعياد ومناسبات


عيد الكاليفالا في فنلندا.
يوم ذكرى السلام في تايوان.

----------


## اليمامة

*29 فبراير*

أحداث

1288 - صدور قانون في إسكتلندا يقضي بتغريم الرجل الأعزب

إذا ما طلبت يده امرأة ورفض طلبها.

1504 - كريستوفر كولومبوس يستدل بعلم الفلك وبعلمه بخسوف القمر

ويقنع الأمريكيون الأصليون بتزويده بالمؤن.

1880 - تم بناء نفق سان جوتهارد الذى يبلغ طوله 4 ،16 كيلو متر

ويربط بين سويسرا وايطاليا .

1908 - أول من حول الهليوم الى غاز مسال الفيزيائى الهولندى هالكه كامرلنه

أونز ، بتبريد الغاز الى أقل من درجة كليفن واحدة .

1948 - عصابات صهيونية تقصف قطار مصري وهو في طريقة من القاهرة

إلى حيفا، وإدى ذلك إلى وفاة أكثر من 35 جندي بريطاني.

1952 -- كوريا الجنوبية توقع على اتفاقية الطيران مع الصين.

1956 - باكستان وبعد مرور أكثر من تسعة سنوات على استقلالها

تعلن عن قيام "الجمهورية الإسلامية الباكستانية".

1960 - زلزال يهز مدينة أغادير المغربية. الساعة 23:40 مساءا. ضرب زلزال عنيف وأكثر

فتكا وتدميرا في التاريخ المغربي بدرجة 5.7 م ث ،حيث قتل حوالى 15،000 نسمة

(حوالي ثلث سكان المدينة في ذلك الوقت) وجرح 12،000 آخرين .

و ترك مالا يقل عن 35،000 شخصا بلا مأوى

1976 -- شركة هيونداي للسيارات تطرح أول سيارة في كوريا الجنوبية 'بوني'.

وتأسست الشركة في عام 1967 وأصبحت الآن أكبر شركة للسيارات في البلاد.

1980 – بداية عملية بناء خطي 3 و4 للمترو في سيئول.

1988 -السلطات الجنوب أفريقية تعتقل داعية السلام الأسقف ديزموند توتو ومئة

آخرين خلال تظاهرات ضد نظام الفصل العنصري ضد السود

والذي كانت تعتمده جنوب أفريقيا.

1988 - أحد العلماء البريطانيين يخترع أول آلة كاتبة إلكترونية في العالم

تكتب بطريقة بريل لقراءة المكفوفين.

1992- المسلمون والكروات يوافقون على استقلال البوسنة

والهرسك في استفتاء قاطعه الصرب.

1996- حرب البوسنة: انتهاء الحصار الصربي لساراييفو.

2004 - هرب الرئيس جان برتران أريستيد من هايتى الى الولايات

المتحدة عندما تقدم المتمردون نحو العاصمة بورت أوبرنس لاطاحته .

2008 - مجلس الرئاسة العراقية يصادق على إعدام علي حسن المجيد الملقب

"بعلي الكيماوي" وذلك بعد الحكم عليه بتهم جرائم حرب.

2008 - أرملة عماد مغنية تتهم سوريا بالضلوع في اغتياله وحزب الله لا يعلق .

2008 - وزير إسرائيلي يهدد الفلسطينيين بأنهم سيتعرضون للشي .

2008 - تركيا تبدأ سحب قواتها من شمال العراق .

2009 -- الرئيس الكوري الجنوبي /لي ميونغ باك يقدم اعتذارا عن الالتباس

الأخير بسبب تعيينه لشخصيات متورطة في فضيحة كوزراء.


مواليد

1468 - البابا بولس الثالث، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.

1792 - جواكينو روسيني، موسيقى إيطالي.

1912 - أحمد ضياء الدين المخرج السينمائي الكبير درس فن التصوير في معهد

ليوناردو دافنشي وعمل رساما واتجه الي السينما في الأربعينيات من

القرن الماضي ليعمل مساعدا للاخراج من خلال جمعية انصار التمثيل وكانت بدايته

مع رائد السينما المصرية محمد كريم الذي عمل معه في جميع افلامه وكان اول افلامه

" من غير وداع " في عام 1951 بطولة مديحة يسري وعماد حمدي وعقيلة راتب -

- تخصص ضياء في إخراج هذه النوعية من الافلام من النوع الرومانسي الاجتماعي وقد

وتميز فيها تميزا واضحا واصبح يشكل مدرسة سينمائية قائمة بذاتها في هذا المضمار - -

"وقد أطلق النقاد علي مرحلة في حياة ضياء السينمائية مرحلة ماجدة..نظرا لاخراجه عدد

كبير جدا من الافلام للفنانة ماجدة خلال الفترة من سنة 1954 الي سنة 1960 - - -

ومن اهم هذه الافلام "اين عمري" و"ارضنا الخضراء" و"المراهقات" - مع الأيام -

دعونى أعيش - - وقد نال ضياء عن هذه الافلام تحديدا عدة جوائز وشهادات تقدير .

الوفاة: 23 مارس 1976 .

1924 - بيير سينيبالدي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم فرنسي.

1940 - برثلماوس الأول، رئيس أساقفة البطريركية القسطنطينية المسكونية.

1960 - الشاب خالد، مغني فرنسي من أصل جزائري.ولد بحي سيدي الهاري بوهران في

الجزائر وهو من اشهر مطربي موسيقى الراي بالوطن العربي، يحمل خالد الجنسية

الفرنسية بجانب جنسيته الاصلية ، بدا تسجيل اغانيه في سن مبكر ففي سن 14 شكل

خالد أول فرقة تحت اسم "فرقة الخمسة نجوم"، وقد سجل أول أغنية منفردة له

تحت اسم "Trigue Lycée" ، حاول خالد انتقاء اغانيه كثيرا حيث يعتبر الشاب خالد

أول الفنانين العرب الذي استطاع ايصال الاغنية العربية وإخراجها إلى العالميةوكانت اشهر

اغانيه شهرة (ديدي) والتي كانت سببا في انتقاله للاقامة بباريس بصفة دائما عقب التهديدات

التي وجهت له وفي عام 1992 قدم ألبومه الذي كان سببا في شهرته بفرنسا ، ثم انضم خالد

في عام 1999 لرشيد طه وفوضيل وابراهيم العيوطى في حفل موسيقي في قصر أومنسبور

دي باريس بيرسي بعنوان الشموس وقد حقق مبيعات كبيرة انذاك ثم في

عام 2009 اصدر البوم (الحريه)الذي حقق نجاحا كبيرا في أوروبا .

1988 - سكوت غولبورن، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.


وفيات


1908 - جون أدريان لويس هوب، الحاكم العام الأول لأستراليا.

1944 - بير إفيند سفينهوفد، رئيس فنلندا.

1984: وفاة المهندس أحمد الشرباصي وزير الري الأسبق عن 58 عاما

1996 - خالد محمد خالد، كاتب ومفكر مصري.


اعياد ومناسبات رسمية

هذا اليوم هو 29 فبراير، يأتي مرة كل أربعة أعوام (سنة كبيسة).

اليوم الرابع من أيام الهاء عند البهائية.

----------


## loly_h

*كعادة موضوعاتك ندى 

قوية ... ومفيدة جدا

شكرا لمجهودك المميز 

إن شاء الله متابعة

وتسلم إيدك ...*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

1288 - صدور قانون في إسكتلندا يقضي بتغريم الرجل الأعزب

إذا ما طلبت يده امرأة ورفض طلبها.


طيب بزمتك مش ده افترا  ::  افرضى واحده وحشه وقالتلى نتجوز وانا قلتلها لا تلبسنى قضيه يعنى الحمد لله انى مش اسكتلندى  ::

----------


## اليمامة

*1 مـــــــــارس*


أحداث

1498 - وصول فاسكو دا جاما إلى موزمبيق في طريقه إلى الهند.


1565 - تأسيس مدينة ريو دي جانيرو والتي تعد أكبر المدن في البرازيل.

1811 - محمد علي باشا حاكم مصر يقضي بغلي بقايا المماليك
بمجزره رهيبه عرفت بمذبحة القلعة.


1863 - ريبيكا لي تصبح أول سيدة من أصل زنجي تحصل على شهادة
بالطب في الولايات المتحدة.


1896 - القوات الإثيوبية تهزم القوات الإيطالية الغازية هزيمة
مروعة في معركة العدوى.


1912 - الأمريكي ألبرت بيري يقوم بأول قفزة بالمظلة من الطائرة.

1919 - اندلاع الثورة الشعبية في كوريا.

1920 - حالة الاستقرار تعود إلى مملكة النمسا بعد نهاية
الحرب العالمية الأولى وهزيمة ألمانيا.


1941 - ألمانيا تحتل بلغاريا وذلك في الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1942 - انتهاء معركة جاوة البحرية بهزيمة القوات الأمريكية
على يد القوات اليابانية، وتعد هذه الهزيمة من أكبر الهزائم
التي تلقتها الولايات المتحدة في تاريخها.


1947 - صندوق النقد الدولي يبدأ بممارسة أعمالة وذلك بعد اتفاق
الدول الأعضاء في الأمم المتحدة على إنشائه.


1956 - تعريب الجيش الأردني وطرد غلوب باشا من الأردن
وإلغاء المعاهدة الأردنية البريطانية.


1965 - تأسيس الفريق البريطاني السهام الحمر للاستعراض الجوي.


1966 - سفينة الفضاء السوفيتية فينوس 3 تهبط على كوكب الزهرة
لتكون أول سفينة فضاء تهبط على هذا الكوكب.


1979 - افتتاح أبراج الكويت.


2009 - المحكمة الدولية الخاصة بلبنان تبدأ أعمالها
بمقرها في مدينة لاهاي الهولندية.


اغتيال قائد جيش غينيا بيساو الجنرال باتيستا تاغمي ناواي
في تفجير عبوه ناسفة.




مواليد


625 - الإمام الحسين، حفيد نبي الإسلام محمد والإمام
الثالث لدى الشيعة.

1105 - ألفونسو السابع، إمبراطور إسباني.

1898 - تيان هان، موسيقي صيني.

1445 - ساندرو بوتيتشيلي، رسام إيطالي.

1810 - فريدريك شوبان، موسيقي بولندي.

1812 - أغسطس ويلبي نورثمور بوجن، معماري إنجليزي.

1904 - أنطون سعادة، سياسي ومفكر لبناني ومؤسس
الحزب السوري القومي الاجتماعي.


1910 - أرشر مارتين، عالم كيمياء بريطاني حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1952.


1922 - إسحق رابين، رئيس وزراء إسرائيل حاصل على
جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1994.


1938 - حبيب العادلي، وزير الداخلية المصري.

1943 - خوسيه أنغل إريبار، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إسباني.

1954 - رون هاوارد، ممثل ومخرج أمريكي.

1956 - داليا غريباوسكايتي، رئيسة لتوانيا.

1960 - إلهام شاهين، ممثلة مصرية.

1963 - توماس أنديرس مغن وملحن ومنتج ألماني.

1964 - بول لوجوين، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم فرنسي.

1967 - أرون وينتر، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم هولندي.

1968 - أحمد السقا ممثل مصري.

1969 - خافيير باردم، ممثل إسباني.

1980 - جيمي تراوري، لاعب كرة قدم من مالي.

1987 - كيشا، مغنية أمريكية.

1989 - كارلوس فيلا، لاعب كرة قدم مكسيكي.


وفيات


589 - القديس ديوي، راعي ويلز.

1792 - ليوبولد الثاني، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة.

1911 - ياكوبس فانت هوف، عالم كيمياء هولندي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1901.


1922 - بيتشيتشي، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.

1960 - فرج عمارة، عسكري وسياسي عراقي.

1979 - ملا مصطفى البارزاني، قائد وسياسي كردي عراقي.

1992 - للا عبلة بنت الطاهر، زوجة ملك المغرب محمد الخامس.

2009 - باتيستا تاغمي ناواي، قائد جيش غينيا بيساو.




أعياد ومناسبات


عيد الاستقلال في البوسنة والهرسك.

عيد العمال في أستراليا الغربية.

عيد القديس ديوي في ويلز.
__________________

----------


## loly_h

> 1288 - صدور قانون في إسكتلندا يقضي بتغريم الرجل الأعزب
> 
> إذا ما طلبت يده امرأة ورفض طلبها.
> 
> 
> طيب بزمتك مش ده افترا  افرضى واحده وحشه وقالتلى نتجوز وانا قلتلها لا تلبسنى قضيه يعنى الحمد لله انى مش اسكتلندى



*ياخسارة كان نفسى اشوفك وإنت فى الموقف ده 

وخصوصا لو كانت العروسة شبه بوليـــن 

شكرا ياندى

تسلم إيدك...*

----------


## اليمامة

> *كعادة موضوعاتك ندى 
> 
> قوية ... ومفيدة جدا
> 
> شكرا لمجهودك المميز 
> 
> إن شاء الله متابعة
> 
> وتسلم إيدك ...*


أنا بشكرك جدا يا هالة على وجودك المبهج 
وتشجيعك الجميل
نتمنى ان نكوندائما عند حسن الظن

دمتِ بخير
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> 1288 - صدور قانون في إسكتلندا يقضي بتغريم الرجل الأعزب
> 
> إذا ما طلبت يده امرأة ورفض طلبها.
> 
> 
> طيب بزمتك مش ده افترا  افرضى واحده وحشه وقالتلى نتجوز وانا قلتلها لا تلبسنى قضيه يعنى الحمد لله انى مش اسكتلندى


هههههههههه
انتوا فى مصر نفدتوا بجلدكوا

----------


## اليمامة

*2 مــــــــــارس*
أحداث



986 - لويس الخامس يتولى حكم الفرنجة.


1807 - بريطانيا تمنع تجارة الرقيق بين أفريقيا وأمريكا،
وتدعو الدول الأوروبية الأخرى إلى فعل نفس الشيء.



الكونغرس الأمريكي يقر قانون حظر استيراد العبيد
إلى أي ميناء أو مكان في الولايات المتحدة.


1836 - إعلان عن استقلال تكساس عن المكسيك.


1848 - تقليص ساعات العمل في فرنسا.


1855 - ألكسندر الثاني يصبح قيصراً على روسيا.


1888 - التوقيع على اتفاقية القسطنطينية البحرية
لضمان حرية المرور عبر قناة السويس خلال الحرب والسلم.


1903 - افتتاح فندق مارثا واشنطن ليكون أول فندق للنساء
فقط وذلك في مدينة نيويورك.


1933 - أول عرض لفيلم كينغ كونغ في نيويورك.


1934 - انشقاق داخل الحزب الحر الدستوري التونسي
وتأسيس حزب جديد يرأسه محمود الماطري يتولى كتابته العامة
الحبيب بورقيبة، وقد عرف باسم الدستور الجديد.



1941 - وحدات الجيش الألماني تدخل بلغاريا بعد انضمامها إلى
حلف المحور في الحرب العالمية الثانية.



1943 - وقوع معركة بسمارك البحرية وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية،
حيث قامت القوات الأمريكية والأسترالية بإغراق قافلة سفن يابانية.


1946 - هو تشي منه يستلم الحكم في فيتنام الشمالية.


1949 - تركيب أول إشارة ضوئية آلية للمرور بمدينة نيو ميلفورد.


1953 - بث حفل توزيع جائزة الأوسكار لأول مرة على شاشة التلفزيون.


1955 - ملك كمبوديا نورودوم سيهانوك يتخلى عن العرش
لصالح والده الملك نورودوم سوراماريت.


1956 - الحكومة الفرنسية تعترف باستقلال المغرب
في التصريح الموقع بين الملك محمد الخامس والحكومة الفرنسية.


1962 - الجيش البورمي بقيادة الجنرال ني ون يستولي
على السلطة في انقلاب عسكري.



1969 - إقلاع أول رحلة تجريبية لطائرة كونكورد.


1970 - الإعلان عن قيام جمهورية روديسيا وقطع آخر صلة لها مع
التاج البريطاني.


1977 - إعلان قيام سلطة الشعب في ليبيا.

1978 - التشيكي فلاديمير ريميك يصبح أول رائد فضاء من جنسية
غير روسية أو أمريكية يذهب إلى الفضاء عندما
سافر على متن المركبه سيوز 28.



1982 - 15 شخص من المتطرفين اليهود من جماعة أمناء
جبل الهيكل من مستوطني كريات أربع مزودة بالأسلحة النارية ي
قتحمون المسجد الأقصى من باب السلسلة ويعتدون
على حراس المسجد في الداخل، وأدى هذا الإقتحام إلى الإشتباك
بين المتطرفين وحراس المسجد وإصابة أحد الحراس
بطعنة في جانبه الأيسر.



1987 - شركة كرايسلر تمتلك شركة موتورز الأمريكية.



1992 - انضمام أرمينيا وأذربيجان وكازاخستان وقرغيزستان
ومولدافيا وسان مارينو وطاجيكستان وتركمانستان وأوزبكستان
إلى الأمم المتحدة.




2004 - منظمة أمناء جبل الهيكل تقدم إلتماساً إلى المحكمة العليا
الإسرائيلية من أجل استصدار قرار يمنع أعمال ترميم تقوم بها
دائرة الأوقاف الإسلامية في القدس.




تفجيرات إنتحارية في كربلاء والكاظمية تودي بحياة أكثر من
220 مدنياً شيعياً وجرح 1500 آخرين.
2008 - انتخابات رئاسية في روسيا الإتحادية لانتخاب رئيس خلفاً



لفلاديمير بوتين تؤدي لانتخاب دميتري ميدفيديف
رئيساً بأغلبية 69% من الأصوات.



2009 - جنود غين بيساويين يغتالون الرئيس جواو برناردو فييرا
بعد يوم من مقتل قائد الجيش الجنرال باتيستا تاغمي ناواي.




مواليد


1931 - ميخائيل غورباتشوف، آخر رؤساء الاتحاد السوفيتي
وذلك بالفترة من 1985 - 1991.


1935 - الملك فيصل الثاني، ملك العراق.

1937 - عبد العزيز بوتفليقة، رئيس الجزائر.

1940 - بيلي مكنيل، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إسكتلندي.

1949 - الأمير بندر بن سلطان بن عبد العزيز آل سعود،
الأمين العام لمجلس الأمن الوطني السعودي.


1955 - أساهارا شوكو، قائد مجموعة دينية يابانية.

1962 - جون بون جوفي، مغني روك أمريكي.



وفيات


1895 - الخديوي إسماعيل، خامس حكام مصر من الأسرة العلوية.

1930 - ديفيد هربرت لورانس، أديب بريطاني.

1978 - زينات صدقي، ممثلة مصرية.

2009 - جواو برناردو فييرا، رئيس غينيا بيساو.




أعياد ومناسبات


عيد الاستقلال في المغرب.

عيد الاستقلال في تكساس.

إعلان قيام سلطة الشعب في ليبيا.

عيد الأعلى عند البهائية.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*3 مــــــــارس*



أحداث



1917 - قيصر روسيانيقولا الثاني يتنازل عن العرش
بعد مظاهرات شعبية ضخمة،
ويكون بذلك آخر قياصرة روسيا.


1924 - انتهاء الخلافة الإسلامية رسميًا بإزاحة الخليفة
العثماني السلطان عبد المجيد الثاني
ونفيه هو وجميع أفراد أسرته وذلك على يد مصطفى كمال.


1938 - اكتشاف النفط في السعودية.


1939 - مهاتما غاندي يبدأ بالصوم في مومباي
دفاعًا عن وحده واستقلال الهند.


1945 - نهاية معركة مانيلا بإسترجاع مانيلا
عاصمة الفلبين من اليابان.


1956 - صدور قانون الانتخاب المصري
والذي منحت فيه المرأة حق الانتخاب لأول مرة.


2005 - افتتاح مصلى يهودي جديد جنوبي
حائط البراقلليهود المحافظين ليكرس
السيطرة على المسجد الأقصى.



2006 - انتخاب سالم الفلاحات مراقباً عاماً
للإخوان المسلمين في الأردن.



مواليد

940 - أبو الوفا البوزجاتي، عالِمرياضياتعربي.

1847 - ألكسندر غراهام بيل، مخترع التليفون.

1917 - سميرة موسى، عالمة ذرة مصرية.

1948 - محمد صبحي ممثل ومؤلف ومخرج مسرحي مصري.

1953 - زيكو، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدمبرازيلي.

1965 - دراغان ستويكوفتش، لاعب كرة قدميوغسلافي.


وفيات

1824 - جيوفاني باتيستا فيوتي، موسيقي إيطالي.


أعياد ومناسبات

عيد التحرير في بلغاريا.

عيد العمال في أستراليا
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*4 مــــــــارس
*
أحداث

1152 - انتخاب فريدريك الأول ملكاً على الألمان.

1461 - الملك هنري السادس من عائلة لانكستر يسقط عن العرش
على يد ابن عمه اليوركي الذي أصبح لاحقاً الملك إدوارد الرابع
وذلك في حرب الوردتين.


1493 - المستكشف كريستوفر كولومبوس يصل إلى قارة أمريكا الشمالية.


1519 – المستكشف الإسباني هرنان كورتيس
ينزل في الساحل المكسيكي.


1665 – ملك إنجلترا شارلز الثاني يعلن الحرب على هولندا.

1699 – طرد اليهود من لوبيخ الألمانية.

1800 – إدخال تربية الغنم إلى أستراليا.

1813 – القوات الروسية التي كانت تحارب جيش نابليون بونابرت
تصل إلى برلين الألمانية، وإنسحاب الفرنسيين منها بدون قتال.


1880 - بدء ظهور أول صورة في الصحف.

1933 - المستشار النمساوي إنجلبرت دولفوس
يعلن حل البرلمان والإنفراد بالسلطة.


1949 - صدور قرار من مجلس الأمن يعلن فيه قبول إسرائيل
عضواً كاملاً في الأمم المتحدة.


1979 -بدء انسحاب القوات الصينية من فيتنام.


اجتماع طارئ لمجلس جامعة الدول العربية في الكويت
لبحث عدوان اليمن الجنوبي على اليمن الشمالي.


1991 - ولي عهد ورئيس الوزراء الكويتي والحاكم العرفي العام
الشيخ سعد العبد الله الصباح يعود إلى الكويت
بعد تحريرها وسط استقبال شعبي من المواطنين الصامدين.


2004 – مصادر صحفية فلسطينية تكشف عن شروع جمعية العاد الاستيطانية
في بناء مجمع سياحي وتجاري في الساحة الخارجية لباب المغاربة.


2009 - المحكمة الجنائية الدولية تصدر مذكرة توقيف بحق الرئيس
السوداني عمر البشير بتهمة ارتكاب
جرائم حرب وجرائم ضد الإنسانية في إقليم دارفور.




مواليد

1769 - محمد علي باشا، حاكم مصر ومؤسس الأسرة العلوية.

1893 - بيرم التونسي، شاعر مصري من أصل تونسي.

1904 - رینهارد هایدریش، ضابط ألماني نازي ومهندس تهجير وإباده
اليهود في الحرب العالمية الثانية.


1945 - تومي سفينسون، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم سويدي.

1951 - كيني دالغليش، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم أسكتلندي.

1967 - كوبيلاي توركيلماز، لاعب كرة قدم سويسري.

1969 - بييرلويجي كازيراغي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إيطالي.

1974 - أرييل أورتيغا، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.




وفيات


1193 – صلاح الدين الأيوبي، سلطان أيوبي ومحرر القدس
من يد الصليبيين.


1993 -عبد الله غيث، ممثل مصري.

نيقولاس ريدلي، وزير الخزانة البريطاني.

2009 - سلوى القطريب، مغنية وفنانة مسرحية لبنانية.




أعياد ومناسبات



يوم الميثاق في بنسيلفانيا.

يوم القبول في فيرمونت.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*5 مــــــــارس*

أحداث

1840 – أحمد باي بن مصطفى يؤسس مدرسة باردو الحربية
كأول مدرسة عصرية في تونس لتخريج الضباط والفنيين لجيشه النظامي.


1871 – مقتل المجاهد الجزائري محمد المقراني
في ساحة القتال بالقرب من مدينة البويرة.


1912 - الطائرات الحربية الإيطالية تقصف الجيش التركي
المتواجد في شمال أفريقيا، وهو أول استعمال للطائرات الحربية في التاريخ.


1953 – الإذاعة السوفييتية تعلن عن وفاة الزعيم جوزيف ستالين.

1958 - الإعلان عن الدستور المؤقت للجمهورية العربية المتحدة
من دمشق وذلك بعد اتحاد مصر وسوريا.


1991 - العراق يلغي كل الإجراءات والقوانين التي نصت على ضم
الكويت إلى أراضيه.


2001 - أكثر من 35 حاجًا يلقون مصرعهم في مكة المكرمة
إثر تدافع الحجاج.


2003 - مقتل 17 إسرائيليًا في مدينة حيفا إثر عملية تفجيرية
داخل باص نفذها فلسطيني من حركة حماس.





مواليد



1908 - ركس هاريسون، ممثل إنجليزي.

1922 - جيمس نوبل، ممثل أمريكي.

1971 - يوري لوينثال، ممثل أداء صوتي أمريكي.

1982 - جينز بريميز، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني.


إيفا ميندز، ممثلة أمريكية.



وفيات


1871 - محمد المقراني، مجاهد جزائري.

1953 - جوزيف ستالين، رئيس الاتحاد السوفيتي وأحد أعلام
الشيوعية ومن أهم أقطاب الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1982 - صلاح نصر، مدير المخابرات المصرية.

جون بيلوشي، ممثل أمريكي.

1994 - عبد الله السلال، أول رئيس للجمهورية العربية اليمنية.



أعياد ومناسبات


يوم التعلم من لي فينغ في الصين.

بداية فصل استيقاظ الحشرات في التقويم الصيني.

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*6 مــــــــارس*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.



*أنا*  ::

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> *6 مــــــــارس*
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


ده حد تايه ده ولا ايه 

 ::  


اليوم ده بيوافق يوم جمال مبارك علي فكره ياجماعه 


وده يدل علي ان وجودك في مصر بالفعل : 




مؤامره ماسونيه

----------


## اليمامة

> ده حد تايه ده ولا ايه 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> اليوم ده بيوافق يوم جمال مبارك علي فكره ياجماعه 
> 
> 
> وده يدل علي ان وجودك في مصر بالفعل : 
> ...


ههههههههه
هاتخليها ليه تكره عيد ميلادها يا محمد
واحنا كمان

عموما جمال مبارك بقى فى خبر كان

اليوم يوم سارة وبس

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

*6 مــــــــــارس*

أحداث

1521 - فرناندو ماجلان يكتشف جزيرة غوام.

1799 - نابليون بونابرت يستولي على مدينة يافا بفلسطين
.
1831 - طرد الروائي إدغار آلان بو من أكاديمية ويست بوينت
العسكرية في ولاية نيويورك بالولايات المتحدة.


1836 - القوات المكسيكية تستولي على حصن ألامو بتكساس
وذلك بعد أن تم القضاء على الجنود المدافعين عن الحصن
والذي كان عددهم 189 محارب.


1943 - إرفين رومل الملقب بثعلب الصحراء يخوض آخر معاركه في شمال
أفريقيا وهي معركة ميدنين بالصحراء التونسية.


1949 - انتهاء حرب فلسطين وذلك بعد قبول مجلس الأمن الدولي لإسرائيل
كعضو كامل في الأمم المتحدة وقبول الدول العربية للهدنة الثانية.



1957 - وزير الداخلية الإسرائيلي يصدر أمراً نشر في جريدة القدس
إعتبر بموجبه المنطقة المحيطة بسور البلدة القديمة من القدس
حديقة عامة، ويدخل في ذلك مقبرتي الرحمة وباب الاسباط.


استقلال غانا عن بريطانيا.


1999 - الشيخ حمد بن عيسى آل خليفة يتسلم الحكم في البحرين
خلفاً لوالده الشيخ عيسى بن سلمان آل خليفة.


مواليد

1475 - ميكيلانجيلو، رسام ونحات إيطالي،

1495 - لويجي ألاماني، شاعر إيطالي.

1787 - جوزيف فون فرانهوفر، عالِم فيزياء ألماني.

1926 - آلان جرينسبان، رئيس مجلس الإحتياط الإتحادي الأمريكي السابق.

1928 - غابرييل غارسيا ماركيز، أديب كولومبي حائز على
جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1982.


1950 - هيروتاكا سزُوكي، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.

1959 - توم أرنولد، ممثل أمريكي.



وفيات

1674 - يوهان بول شور، رسام ألماني.

1846 - نيقولاي بوفيلوي، كاتب مسرحي وناشر روسي.

1964 - الملك بول الأول، ملك اليونان بالفترة من 1947 إلى 1964.

1992 - ماريا فييرا دا سيلفا، رسام فرنسي.

1999 - عيسى بن سلمان آل خليفة، أمير دولة البحرين.

2009 - بدر القطامي، رسام تشكيلي كويتي.



أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الاستقلال في غانا.

يوم ألامو في تكساس.

----------


## اليمامة

*7 مـــــــارس
*
أحداث



1848 - اندلاع ثورة بالبندقية في إيطاليا.

1849 - حل البرلمان النمساوي.

1942 - القوات البريطانية تحتل إثيوبيا وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1945 - قوات التحالف تعبر نهر الراين، والقوات الأمريكية
تدخل ألمانيا وذلك في الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1962 - افتتاح أول جلسة من جلسات مفاوضات إيفيان
التي أدت إلى استقلال الجزائر.

1979 - الرئيس الأمريكي جيمي كارتر يقول بأول زيارة لرئيس أمريكي إلى مصر.

1996 - انتخاب أول برلمان فلسطيني على أراضي الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة.

2009 - رئيس حكومة تصريف الأعمال الفلسطينية سلام فياض
يقدم إستقالته إلى الرئيس محمود عباس دعمًا للمصالحة
الفلسطينية على أن تسري بعد تشكيل حكومة الوحدة.


مواليد

1765 - جوزيف نيبس، عالم فيزياء فرنسي.

1955 - الأمير الوليد بن طلال، رجل أعمال سعودي
وأحد أفراد الأسرة الملكية في السعودية.


1971 - ريتشل فيز، ممثلة بريطانية.


وفيات

322 ق.م - أرسطو، فيلسوف شهير.

1625 - جوهان بايير، فلكي ألماني.

1942 - خوسي راوول كابابلانكا، بطل عالمي كوبي في لعبة الشطرنج.

1959 - هاتوياما إيشيرو، رئيس وزراء اليابان.

1978 - أرماندو وولي سياسي أمريكي.

1995 - بول إميل فيكتور، مستكشف سويسري.

1997 - فاروق إبراهيم، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.

1998 - آدم يشاري، جنرال في قوات جيش تحرير كوسوفو.

2006 - حمدي غيث، ممثل مصري.


أعياد ومناسبات

عيد المعلم في ألبانيا.

يوم الصمت في بالي.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*8 مارس* 

أحداث


1798 - الإنجليز يدمرون الأسطول الفرنسي
في معركة أبو قير قبالة شواطئ الإسكندرية.


1894 - نيويورك تصدر قانون يتمثل في إجبارية حمل الكلاب
لقلادات تعرف بهويتهم لتكون أول مدينة أمريكية تصدر مثل هذا القانون.


1911 - بدأ استعمال البصمات للمرة الأولى كأداة للكشف
عن الجرائم وكان ذلك في نيويورك.


1920 - مؤتمر دمشق للقوى الوطنية العربية يعلن قيام المملكة العربية السورية
وتنصيب الأمير فيصل ابن الشريف حسين بن علي ملكاً عليها.


1930 - مهاتما غاندي يبدأ العصيان المدني وذلك لإجبار المملكة المتحدة
على منح الاستقلال للهند.


1957 - مصر تعيد فتح قناة السويس وذلك بعد إكمال إنسحاب
القوات الإسرائيلية من شبه جزيرة سيناء وقطاع غزة.


1963 - حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي يقوم بانقلاب على الحكومة السورية
فيما يعرف باسم ثورة الثامن من آذار ويتولى السلطة في سوريا.


1971 - جو فريزر يهزم البطل العالمي محمد علي كلاي في الملاكمة.

1974 - تدشين مطار شارل ديغول في باريس.

1977 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة تختار هذا التاريخ للإحتفال
باليوم الدولي للمرأة.


2000 - السلطات إسرائيلية توقف فتاة يهودية في منطقة باب السلسلة
في القدس القديمة بعد أن حاولت أداء الصلاة في مدخل
المسجد الأقصى، ويعتقد أن هذه الفتاة تنتمي إلى تنظيم أمناء جبل الهيكل

.
2003 - اغتيال المفكر الإسلامي الفلسطيني إبراهيم المقادمة.

2004 - وضع دستور جديد ومؤقت للعراق وقعه مجلس الحكم العراقي.

2005 - مئات الآلاف من حلفاء سوريا في لبنان يتظاهرون ضد التدخل الأجنبي
في التحقيق باغتيال رئيس الوزراء اللبناني الأسبق رفيق الحريري،
وتقديم الشكر لسوريا على ما قدمته في لبنان.


2009 - انتحاري بحزام ناسف على دراجة نارية يفجر نفسه
وسط حشود من المتطوعين لدى أحد مراكز الشرطة في العاصمة
العراقية بغداد ويودي بحياة 28 ويصيب 57 بجروح.



مواليد

1879 - أوتو هان، عالم كيمياء ألماني حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1944.


1886 - إدوارد كندال، عالم كيمياء أمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1950.


1911 - أحمد حسين، سياسي مصري.

1913 - مولود فرعون، كاتب جزائري.

1924 - عبد الرحمن اليوسفي، رئيس وزراء المغرب.

1928 - عادل أدهم، ممثل مصري.

1932 - سميحة أيوب، ممثلة مصرية.

1947 - فلورنتينو بيريز، رجل أعمال إسباني.

1948 - توفيلو كوبيلاس، لاعب كرة قدم بيروفي.

1977 - يوهان فوغل، لاعب كرة قدم سويسري.

1981 - مايكل بواشامب، لاعب كرة قدم أسترالي.

1982 - بريت إيفانز، لاعب كرة قدم جنوب أفريقي.


وفيات

1702 - الملك ويليام الثالث، ملك إنجلترا.

1803 - هيكتور بيرليوز، موسيقي فرنسي.

1874 - ميلارد فيلمور، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثالث عشر.

1923 - يوهانس ديديريك فان دير فالس، عالم فيزياء هولندي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1910.


1930 - ويليام هوارد تافت، رئيس الولايات المتحدة السابع والعشرين.

1941 - شيروود أندرسون، روائي وقاص أمريكي.

1964 - عبد الفتاح القصري، ممثل مصري.

1971 - هارولد لويد، ممثل أمريكي.

1999 - عبد الكريم جودة، دبلوماسي لبناني.

2003 - إبراهيم المقادمة، مفكر إسلامي فلسطيني.

2004 - أبو العباس، سياسي فلسطيني.


أعياد ومناسبات



اليوم الدولي للمرأة.

ذكرى ثورة الثامن من آذار في سوريا.

عيد الأم في ألبانيا، رومانيا، وبلغاريا وغيرها.

----------


## اليمامة

*9 مــــــــارس*

أحداث

1098 - وقوع موقعة حارم بين الصليبيين وقوات نور الدين زنكي
عند حصن حارم بالقرب من حلب وكان ذلك في أثناء
الحملة الصليبية الأولى، وانتهت المعركة بهزيمة القوات الصليبية.


1796 - زواج الإمبراطور الفرنسي نابليون بونابرت
من الملكة جوزفين البوهيمية.


1919 - إندلاع ثورة المصريين ضد الاحتلال البريطاني بقيادة سعد زغلول.

1945 - المقاتلات الأمريكية تشن هجوم على اليابان
حيث أسقطت على العاصمة طوكيو قنابل تزن حوالي 2000 طن
وأدى ذلك إلى مقتل ما يقارب 130000 شخصاً من المدنيين اليابانيين.


1956 - بريطانيا تنفي الزعيم القبرصي مكاريوس الثالث
إلى جزيرة سيشيل.

1969 - استشهاد رئيس أركان القوات المسلحة المصرية
الفريق عبد المنعم رياض على الجبهة في السويس.


1970 - رئيس حركة فتح ياسر عرفات يزور موسكو لأول مرة،
وبدأ منذ هذه الزيارة الدعم السوفيتي لنضال هذه المنظمة التي بدأت يسارية.


1973 - شعب أيرلندا الشمالية يصوت بأغلبية ساحقة
على البقاء ضمن المملكة المتحدة.


1979 - منتخب العراق لكرة القدم يفوز بكأس الخليج 1979 المقامة في العراق.

1990 - منتخب الكويت لكرة القدم يفوز بكأس الخليج 1990 المقامة في الكويت.

2000 - جمعية دينية يهودية متطرفة تدعى عزرات مناحيم تعمل لإقامة قاعة
احتفالات كبرى في ساحة البراق من أجل إقامة الاحتفالات اليهودية فيها.


2003 - إنشاء أول قضاء دولي دائم في التاريخ ينظر في جرائم الحرب وجرائم
الإبادة الجماعية والجرائم المرتكبة ضد الإنسانية وجرائم العدوان، حيث تم انتخاب
أول هيئة قضائية للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية تتكون من 18 قاضيًا بينهم 7 نساء،
وتحاكم هذه المحكمة مرتكبي الجرائم السابقة كأشخاص وهي تختلف عن محكمة
العدل الدولية التي تنظر في المنازعات بين الدول ولا تنظر في شكاوى الأشخاص كأفراد.




مواليد

1892 - أحمد زكي أبو شادي، شاعر مصري ومؤسس
جماعة أبوللو الشعرية التي ضمت شعراء الوجدان في مصر والعالم العربي.


1934 - يوري جاجارين، رائد فضاء روسي وأول من صعد إلى القمر.

1975 - خوان سبيستيان فيرون، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.

1978 - لوكاس نيل، لاعب كرة قدم أسترالي.


وفيات

1969 - الفريق عبد المنعم رياض، رئيس أركان القوات المسلحة المصرية.

1984 - يوري أندروبوف، رئيس الاتحاد السوفيتي.

1989 - سعيد حوى، داعية ديني وأحد أعلام جماعة
الإخوان المسلمون في سوريا.


1992 - مناحم بيجن، رئيس وزراء إسرائيل.

1996 - الشيخ محمد الغزالي، داعية إسلامي.


أعياد ومناسبات



عيد البارون بليس في بليز.

يوم الشهيد في مصر.

----------


## اليمامة

*10 مـــــارس*

أحداث



1220 - سقوط مدينة بخارى أمام قوات المغول بقيادة جنكيز خان
بعد حصار دام ثلاثة أيام، وقام المغول بطرد أهل بخارى،
وقتلوا من بقي بداخل المدينة وأنهوا عملهم الوحشي بإحراق المدينة.


1258 - الخليفة العباسي المستعصم بالله يسلم بغداد عاصمة الخلافة
العباسية إلى هولاكو معلنًا بذلك سقوطها وسقوط دولته
التي حكمت العالم الإسلامي خمسة قرون.


1814 - إرغام نابليون بونابرت على الإنسحاب من معركة لاون في فرنسا.

1906 - بريطانيا تنزل البارجة الحربية دريدنوت إلى البحر في ميناء بورتسموث،
وهي البارجة التي كانت أول سفينة في العالم في ذلك الوقت مزودة بمحركات
توربينية، كما كانت في ذلك الوقت أكبر سفينة في العالم
حيث كان وزنها حوالي 18 ألف طن.


1910 - إلغاء الرق في الصين.

1972 - إمارة رأس الخيمة تنظم إلى دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة.

1983 - إلقاء القبض على مجموعة يهودية متطرفة حاولت
اقتحام المسجد الأقصى في الليل من طرفه الجنوبي والاستيطان فيه،
وكان بعض أفراد المجموعة مدججين بالسلاح ويرتدون الزي العسكري الإسرائيلي
ويحملون معاول وأكياس مليئة بالمتفجرات، وقد ذكر أن هؤلاء من مستوطني
كريات أربع وطلاب مدرستها الدينية وهم أعضاء في حركة
كاخ التي يتزعمها مائير كاهانا.


1996 - أمير الكويت الشيخ جابر الأحمد الصباح ورئيس
فنلندا مارتي أهتيساري يفتتحان برج التحرير في مدينة الكويت.


2004 - مجلس النواب الفرنسي يوافق على مشروع قرار يحظر إرتداء الحجاب
أو أي رموز دينية أخرى في المدارس والمؤسسات الحكومية.


مواليد

1933 - الشيخ عبد الحميد كشك، داعية إسلامي وقارئ للقرآن.

1940 - تشاك نوريس، ممثل أمريكي.

1955 - يسرا، ممثلة مصرية.

1958 - شارون ستون، ممثلة أمريكية.

1976 - هيفاء وهبي، مغنية لبنانية.

1981 - صامويل إيتو، لاعب كرة قدم كاميروني.

1992 - إميلي أوسمنت، ممثلة ومغنية أمريكية.


وفيات

966 - سيف الدولة الحمداني، أبرز أمراء الدولة الحمدانية.

1882 - ماتزيني، زعيم إيطالي.

2010 - الشيخ محمد سيد طنطاوي، شيخ الجامع الأزهر.

أعياد ومناسبات



يوم الانتفاضة التبتية في التبت.

----------


## اليمامة

*11 مــــــــــارس*

*أحداث*

1970 - التوقيع على اتفاقية الحكم الذاتي للأكراد بين الحكومة العراقية
والأكراد، وهو الاتفاق الذي عرف باتفاق 11 آذار والقاضي بحق الأكراد
في الحكم الذاتي، وقد وقع صدام حسين عن الحكومة العراقية
والملا مصطفى البارزاني عن المقاتلين الأكراد.


1971 - قائد مجموعة آل هار هاشمجرشون سلمون يقوم بقيادة
مجموعة من الطلاب اليهود المتعصبين بمحاولة تأدية الشعائر اليهودية
في المسجد الأقصى، وأدت المحاولة إلى اضطرابات في القدس.


1978 - حركة فتحالفلسطينية تنفذ عملية فدائية أسفرت
عن مصرع 40 إسرائيليًا وأدت إلى قيام إسرائيل بعد ثلاثة أيام
منها باجتياح جنوب لبنان بعملية عرفت باسم عملية الليطاني.


1985 - ميخائيل غورباتشوف يتسلم قيادة الحزب
الشيوعي في الاتحاد السوفيتي.


1990 - البرلمان الليتواني يعلن الاستقلال عن الاتحاد السوفيتي.


1996 - انتخاب جون هاوارد رئيسًا لوزراء أستراليا.


1997 - انفجار خفيف في محطة نووية في اليابان
يعرض 40 عاملاً لإشعاعات نووية خفيفة.


2004 - انفجار في قطار إسباني في مدريد يودي بحياة 190 شخص
وإصابة 1800، وهو من أسوأ الأعمال الإرهابية التي أصابت إسبانيا،
وتحملت ما يسمى كتائب أبي الحفص المصرية مسؤولية التفجير
في رسالة إلكترونية إلى جريدة القدس العربي، ووجدت الشرطة
تسجيل لأبو دجانة الأفغاني قريباً من مكان الإنفجار.


2009 - الرئيس الفرنسينيكولا ساركوزي يعلن عودة فرنسا
إلى قيادة حلف شمال الأطلسي بعد أكثر من أربعة عقود من الغياب
إثر سحب قيام الرئيس شارل ديغول بسحب فرنسا من القيادة
عام 1966 بحجة إن انتماءها للحلف يشكل خرقًا للسيادة الفرنسية.


الحكم 7 سنوات على ممدوح إسماعيل صاحب
عبارة السلام 98 لتسببه في القتل الغير متعمد لأكثر من 1000
غريق في البحر الأحمر.



مواليد



1953 - لاسزلو بولوني، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدمروماني.

1955 - نينا هاغن، مغنية ألمانية.

1978 - ديديه دروغبا، لاعب كرة قدمعاجي.

1991 - جاك رودويل، لاعب كرة قدمإنجليزي.



وفيات

1965 - منيرة المهدية، مغنية مصرية.

1971 - كيرلس السادس، البابا الـ 116 في تاريخ باباوات
الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية.


2006 - سلوبودان ميلوسيفيتش، رئيس
صربيا والجبل الأسود من الفترة بين 1989و1997.


أعياد ومناسبات

يوم تثبيت الاستقلال في لتوانيا.

عيد الشباب في زامبيا.

----------


## اليمامة

*12 مـــــــــــارس*

أحداث

1812 - زلزال عنيف يدمر العاصمة الفنزويلية كراكاس.

1912 - تشكيل حكومة مؤقتة في الصين برئاسة صن يات سين.

1918 - موسكو تصبح عاصمة روسيا بعد أن كانت سانت بطرسبرغ
العاصمة لمدة 215 عامًا.

1938 - القوات الألمانية تحتل النمسا وذلك في بدايات الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1968 - استقلال جزيرة موريشيوس.

1983 - اكتشاف عدة فتحات جديدة تحت الحائط الجنوبي للمسجد الأقصى،
ويعتقد أن المتطرفين اليهود قاموا بحفرها أثناء محاولتهم اقتحام المسجد الأقصى.


1984 - عدد من أعضاء الجماعات الدينية اليهودية المتشددة يحاولون
اقتحام مناطق مجاورة للمسجد الاقصى بهدف إقامة
مستوطنة دينية ومدرسة دينية يهودية.


1992 - جزيرة موريشيوس تنضم إلى الكومونولث البريطاني.

1993 - انفجار العديد من القنابل بمدينة مومباي الهندية
يخلف أكثر من 300 قتيل والعديد من الجرحى.


1994 - بولندا والمجر والتشيك ينضمون إلى حلف شمال الأطلسي.

2003 - اغتيال رئيس وزراء صربيا زوران جينجيتش في بلغراد.

2009 - محكمة عراقية تحكم على الصحفي منتظر الزيدي
بالسجن ثلاث سنوات بتهمة إهانة رئيس دولة أجنبي،
حيث إنه كان قد رمى فردتي حذائه على الرئيس الأمريكي الأسبق
جورج دبليو بوش بآخر زيارة له للعراق قبل أن تنتهي فترته الرئاسية.


مواليد

1479 - جوليانو دي ميديشي دوق نمور.

1626 - أوبري جون، كاتب إنجليزي.

1685 - جورج بيركلي، لاهوتي أيرلندي.

1824 - غوستاف روبرت كيرشوف، عالم فيزياء ألماني.

1838 - ويليم هنري بيركين، عالم كيمياء إنجليزي.

1881 - مصطفى كمال أتاتورك، مؤسس وأول رئيس لجمهورية تركيا.

1890 - الملك إدريس السنوسي، ملك ليبيا.

1910 - ماسايوشي أوهيرا، رئيس وزراء اليابان.

1925 - ليو إساكي، عالم فيزياء ياباني حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1973.


1940 - اَل جارو، مغني أمريكي.

1950 - خافيير كليمنتي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إسباني.

1957 - باتريك باتيستون، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.

1968 - آرون إيكهارت، ممثل أمريكي.

1976 - جاو واي، ممثلة ومغنية صينية.

1981 - تشيوا سايتو، ممثلة أداء صوتي يابانية.


وفيات

604 - البابا غريغوريوس الأول، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.

1925 - صن يات سين، ثوري ورجل دولة صيني.

1964 - عباس محمود العقاد، كاتب مصري.

1970 – أحمد فؤاد الأهواني، عالم نفس مصري.

1991 - رانيار غرانيت، عالم فنلندي في العلوم العصبية
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1967.


2003 - زوران جينجيتش، رئيس وزراء صربيا.




أعياد ومناسبات



العيد الوطني في موريشيوس.

يوم الشجرة في جمهورية الصين الشعبية وتايوان.
__________________

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم ايدك اليمامة
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*12 مـــــــــــارس بالليل* 

*أحداث*
* 2012 الشاطر حسن يشكر اليمامة على همتها العالية واخلاصها المنقطع النظير*

* مواليد*
* في كل وقت مولد ابتسامة على وجه الجميع* 

*وفيات*
* توفي السكون بمجرد القدوم مات عن عمر يناهز ثوانٍ بعد وجودك*

* أعياد ومناسبات* 
* وقت حضوركم الأخاذ*

----------


## اليمامة

> تسلم ايدك اليمامة


ممتنة لك ابن البلد 

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> *12 مـــــــــــارس بالليل* 
> 
> *أحداث*
> * 2012 الشاطر حسن يشكر اليمامة على همتها العالية واخلاصها المنقطع النظير*
> 
> * مواليد*
> * في كل وقت مولد ابتسامة على وجه الجميع* 
> 
> *وفيات*
> ...


دى أحداث تاريخية يا حسن ..لن تسقط من الذاكرة ابدا عرفانا ومودة وذكرانا 

طبت ..وطابت لك التواريخ والذكريات 

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

*[SIZE="<font size="6">6</font>"]13 مـــــارس[/SIZE]*

أحداث

624 - وقوع غزوة بدر الكبرى والتي تمثل أول حرب في الإسلام.

1462 - طباعة الإنجيل لأول مرة.

1781 - ويليام هيرشل يكتشف كوكب أورانوس
ليكون الكوكب السابع في النظام الشمسي.


1852 - أصبح يرمز للولايات المتحدة بالعم سام.

1885 - كولومبيا البريطانية تتبنى قانون يمنع الصينيين من الاستقرار بها.

1930 - اكتشاف كوكب بلوتو.

1938 - ألمانيا النازية تضم النمسا إلى أراضيها وذلك بعد يوم من احتلالها.

1948 - سوييشيرو هوندا يؤسس شركة هوندا موتورز.

1986 - المحطة الفضائية مير تستقبل أول زائريها، وهما رائدا فضاء سوفياتيين.

2001 - محكمة كويتية تخفض حكم الإعدام الصادر بحق علاء حسين
المتهم برئاسة ما عرف باسم حكومة الكويت المؤقتة التي شكلتها حكومة
صدام حسين أثناء فترة الغزو العراقي للكويت إلى الحبس
المؤبد وذلك لأسباب إنسانية.

2006 - مسؤولون يهود يفتتحون غرفة جديدة لصلاتهم في ساحة المبكى،
بحضور رئيس الدولة موشيه كتساف ورئيس بلدية القدس الإسرائيلي
أوري لوفوليانسكي والحاخامين الرئيسين في إسرائيل،
وتقع هذه الغرفة تحت المبنى المشهور باسم مبنى المحكمة الذي يطل
على المسجد الاقصى، وقد استمر بعمل هذه الغرفة ثلاث سنوات،
والرئيس الإسرائيلي يطالب بتنفيذ حفريات أسفل حائط المبكى
بهدف ربط جزئي الطريق الهيرودياني الممتد أسفل الحائط
متخطيًا الجدار الجنوبي للمسجد الأقصى وصولاً إلى القصور الأموية
ومنطقة سلوان جنوبي المسجد.


مواليد

1720 - شارل بونيه، عالم بيولوجيا وفيلسوف سويسري.

1741 - جوزيف الثاني، إمبراطور روماني مقدس.

1764 - تشارلز غراي، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.

1899 - جون فان فليك، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1977.

1900 - بيلا غوتمان، لاعب كرة قدم هنغاري.
جيورجيوس سفريس، شاعر يوناني حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1963.

1902 - محمد عبد الوهاب، موسيقي ومغني مصري
ويعد أحد أعلام الموسيقى العربية.

1941 - محمود درويش، شاعر فلسطيني.

1947 - سيد القمني، كاتب مصري.

1950 - ويليام ماسي، ممثل أمريكي.

1955 - برونو كونتي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إيطالي.

1956 - دانا ديلاني، ممثلة أمريكية.

1973 - إدغار ديفيدز، لاعب كرة قدم هولندي
.
1984 - ستيف دارسيس، لاعب كرة مضرب بلجيكي.

1985 - إميل هيرش، ممثل أمريكي.

1989 - هولغر بادستوبير، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني.

وفيات

1881 - ألكسندر الثاني، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الروسية.

1901 - بنجامين هاريسون، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثالث والعشرون.

1975 - إيفو أندريتش، أديب كرواتي - يوغسلافي وحاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الأدب لسنة 1961.

1993 - عبد الله غيث، ممثل مصري.

2005 - شوقي ضيف، أديب وعالم لغوي مصري.


أعياد ومناسبات

عيد القديس جيرالد في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

أحداث

1939 - الجيوش الألمانية تدخل براغ وتسيطر على
على ما تبقى من تشيكوسلوفاكيا.


1958 - الحكومة العنصرية في جنوب أفريقيا تحظر حزب المؤتمر الوطني الأفريقي.

1978 - إسرائيل تبدأ باجتياح جنوب لبنان فيما عرف باسم عملية الليطاني.

1991 - أمير دولة الكويت الشيخ جابر الأحمد الصباح
يعود إلى الكويت بعد غياب استمر حوالي سبعة شهور بسبب
الغزو العراقي للكويت، وقد غصت الشوارع بالمستقبلين.


2003 - رجب طيب أردوغان يتولى رئاسة وزراء تركيا.

2004 - إعاده انتخاب فلاديمير بوتين رئيسًا لروسيا.

2005 - مظاهرة كبيرة في بيروت وفاءً لرئيس الوزراء اللبناني
الأسبق رفيق الحريري والمطالبة بخروج الجيش السوري
من لبنان وبدأ ما سمي بثورة الأرز، ولم تنتهي المظاهرة
إلا بعد خروج الجيش السوري من لبنان بشكل كامل.


مواليد

1681 - غيورغ فيليب تيليمان، موسيقي ألماني.

1879 - ألبرت أينشتاين، عالم فيزياء نظرية أمريكي - سويسري من أصل ألماني.

1903 - مصطفى البارزاني، قائد كردي.

1933 - مايكل كين، ممثل إنجليزي.

1948 - بيلي كريستال، ممثل أمريكي.

1958 - ألبير الثاني، أمير موناكو.

1979 - نيكولاس أنيلكا، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.

وفيات

1883 - كارل ماركس، فيلسوف ألماني وسياسي وصحفي ومنظر اجتماعي.

1998 - عبد الرحمن الأرياني، رئيس الجمهورية العربية اليمنية.

أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم الأبيض في اليابان وكوريا وتايوان.

عيد اللغة الإستونية في إستونيا.

يوم العدد ط.

----------


## اليمامة

*15 مــــــــــارس*
أحداث

632 - النبي محمد يخرج من مكة متجهاً نحو المدينة المنورة
بعدما أتم مناسك الحج فيما عرف باسم حجة الوداع.

1498 - المستكشف البرتغاليفاسكو دا جاما يصل إلى مدغشقر
ضمن حملته للوصول إلى الهند بحرًا.

1907 - الحكومة الفنلندية تمنح المرأة حق التصويت في الانتخابات
لتصبح أول دولة في أوروبا تعطي المرأه هذا الحق.


1917 - إحدى قطعات الجيش العثماني تصل إلى خانقين منسحبة
من بغداد بعد دخول القوات البريطانية إليها، حيث أخفق خليل باشا
في إعداد خنادق تمتد من الكوت إلى بغداد ليحتمي بها جيشه
وإستغلت بريطانيا هذه الأسباب فضلاً عن إن القوات العثمانية
كانت قليلة وما تعرضت له من هزائم متكررة بعد معارك الكوت
التي إستطاعت بريطانيا تحقيق الغلبة فيها على القوات العثمانية
مما أشعر العثمانيين بضرورة الإنسحاب من بغداد.


1939 - ألمانيا تحتل تشيكوسلوفاكيا في الحرب العالمية الثانية
.
1951 - الحكومة الإيرانية برئاسة الدكتور محمد مصدق تقرر
تأميم صناعة النفطالإيرانية والتي كانت
خاضعة لسيطرة الشركات الأمريكية.

1968 - اليمن الجنوبي تشهد تمرد سياسي
بعد أقل من عام على استقلالها.

2009 - افتتاح السفارة اللبنانية في العاصمة السوريةدمشق
ورفع العلم اللبناني على مبناها لتكون هناك سفارة لبنانية
في سوريا للمرة الأولى منذ استقلال البلدين.

مواليد

1830 - بول يوهان لدويج هايس، كاتب ألماني حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1910.

1854 - إميل فون بهرنغ، طبيب ألماني حاصل على
جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1901.

1969 - كيم ريفر، ممثلة أمريكية.

1985 - خافيير جاريدو، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.

وفيات

44 ق.م - يوليوس قيصر، قائد روماني.

1962 - مولود فرعون، كاتب جزائري.

1975 - أرسطو أوناسيس، ملياردير يوناني.

1997 - فيكتور فاسارلي، رسام مجري.

1997 - صالح عبد الملك الصالح، معلم ووزير كويتي.

2007 - سعدون حمادي، آخر رئيس للمجلس الوطني العراقي
قبل الإطاحة بنظام صدام حسين.

أعياد ومناسبات

العيد الوطني في المجر.

يوم الدستور في بيلاروسيا.

اليوم الدولي لمكافحة وحشية الشرطة.

مهرجان هونين في اليابان.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

16 مــــــــــارس

أحداث

1521 - فرناندو ماجلان يكتشف الفلبين.

1968 - وقوع مجزرة ماي لاي.

1977 - اغتيال رئيس الحزب التقدمي الاشتراكياللبناني
كمال جنبلاط في كمين مسلح على طريق بعقلين - دير دوريت.

1988 - القوات العراقية تقصف مدينة حلبجةالكردية بالكيمياوي،
وأدى ذلك إلى مقتل 5000 شخص من المدنیین
بینهم نساء وأطفال وشیوخ.

1989 - عودة طابا إلى السيادة المصرية وذلك برفع العلم المصري فيها.

1990 - الاتحاد السوفيتيوالفاتيكان
تقيمان علاقات دبلوماسية بين بلديهما.


مواليد

1789 - جورج سيمون أوم، فيزيائيألماني.

1926 - جيري لويس، ممثل أمريكي.

1953 - ريتشارد ستالمن، مؤسس حركة البرمجيات الحرة.

1961 - ميتشيرو أوشيما، ملحنة يابانية.

1976 - كينجي نوجيما، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.

1992 - مايكل بيرهام، بحارة بريطاني.

وفيات

1406 - ابن خلدون، مؤرخ وعالم اجتماع عربي.

1945 - معروف الرصافي، شاعر عراقي.

1977 - كمال جنبلاط، سياسي لبناني.


أعياد ومناسبات رسمية


اليوم الأول في باتشاناليا في روما القديمة.

اليوم الوطني لللباس التقليدي في تونس.
__________________

----------


## اليمامة

*17مـــــــارس*
* أحداث*

*1851** - اكتشاف واحد من أكبر* *النيازك** التي وقعت على سطح*
*الأرض** حيث بلغ قطره 250 كيلومتر.* 

*1901** - نشوب* *معركة الصريف** بين الشيخ* *عبد العزيز الرشيد*
*وأهالي* *حائل**وقبيلة شمر** من جهه، وبين الشيخ* 
*مبارك الصباح**وعبد العزيز بن سعود*
*قبائل الجزيرة العربية من جهه أخرى.* 


*1916** -* *إيطاليا** تنظم إلى* *معاهدة سايكس بيكو*
*الموقعة بين* *إنجلترا**وفرنسا**وروسيا**.* 

*1943** -* *قوات الحلفاء** تستولي على مدينة* *قفصة**التونسية*
*وذلك بعد طرد القوات* *الألمانية** منها أثناء* *الحرب العالمية الثانية**.* 


*1948** -* *فرنسا**والمملكة المتحدة** ودول* *بنلوكس** يوقعون اتفاقية*
*بروكسل** كأول خطوة لتأسيس* *حلف شمال الأطلسي**.* 

*1959** -* *الدالاي لاما**الرابع عشر** يهرب من* *التبت** إلى* *الهند*
* وذلك بسبب ملاحقة* *الصينيين** له.* 

*1966** - عودة المركبة الفضائية* *جيميني 8** التي أقلعت يوم* *16 مارس*

*1966** وعلى متنها رائدا الفضاء* *نيل آرمسترونغ**ودافيد سكوت*
* والتي نجحت في أول إرساء ناجح مع الصاروخ الفضائي أجينا.* 

*1969** - انتخاب* *جولدا مائير** رئيس لوزراء* *إسرائيل**،* 
*لتكون أول امرأه تتولى منصب رئيس وزراء فيها.* 

*1989** - الحراس* *مسلمون**للمسجد الأقصى** يعثرون على كمية*
* من القنابل داخل* *المسجد** وضعتها جماعة* *يهودية** لتستخدمها في تفجيره.* 

*2000** -* *شركة فورد** تشتري علامة* *لاند روفر** من شركة* 
*بي إم دبليو** للسيارات.* 

*2003** - وزير الخارجية* *البريطاني**روبن كوك** يستقيل* 
*من منصبه وذلك بسبب رفضة* *الحرب على العراق**.* 

*مواليد*

*1834** -* *غوتليب دايملر**، مهندس وصناعي* *ألماني**.* 

*1881** -* *ولتر هس**، عالم* *فيزياء**سويسري** حاصل على*
*جائزة نوبل في الطب** عام* *1949**.* 

*1892** -* *سيد درويش**، فنان* *مصري**.* 

*1920** -* *مجيب الرحمن** مؤسس جمهورية* *بنغلاديش** وأول رئيس لها.* 

*1925** -* *رينيه معوض**، رئيس* *الجمهورية اللبنانية**.* 

*1949** -* *بات رايس**، لاعب* *كرة قدم**أيرلندي شمالي**.* 

*1951** -* *كورت روسل**، ممثل* *أمريكي**.* 

*1964** -* *روب لو**، ممثل* *أمريكي**.* 

*1972** -* *ميا هام**، لاعبة* *كرة قدم**أمريكية**.* 

*1976** -* *ألفارو ريكوبا**، لاعب* *كرة قدم**أوروغواني**.* 
* وفيات*

*1782** -* *دانييل برنولي**، عالم* *رياضيات**سويسري**.* 

*1893** -* *جول فيري**، سياسي* *فرنسي**.* 

*1994** - الشيخ* *جابر العلي السالم الصباح**، وزير* *كويتي** سابق.* 

*2002** -* *إبراهيم جاسم البحوه**، دبلوماسي* *كويتي**.* 

*2005** -* *جورج كينان**، سياسي* *أمريكي**.* 
* أعياد ومناسبات*

*يوم القديس باتريك** في* *أيرلندا**.* 

*عيد الميلاد** في* *ألمانيا الشرقية**.*

----------


## اليمامة

*18مــــــــــارس*



*أحداث*



*1874** -* *جزر الهاواي** تتلقى حق التجارة مع* *الولايات المتحدة**.* 



*1932** - انتهاء الحرب بين* *الصين**واليابان**.* 



*1939** - قوات الجنرال* *فرانسيسكو فرانكو*


*تدخل إلى العاصمة* *الإسبانية**مدريد**.* 


*1959** -* *جزر الهاواي** تصبح الولاية رقم خمسين* 


*من* *الولايات الأمريكية** (رسميًا كان في 21 أغسطس).* 


*1962** - التوقيع على* *اتفاقيات إيفيان*


*بين* *الحكومة الجزائرية المؤقتة**وفرنسا**.* 


*1963** - افتتاح* *مطار القاهرة الدولي**.* 



*1965** - رائد الفضاء* *السوفيتي**أليكسي ليونوف*


*يقوم بأول خروج في الفضاء.* 


*1980** -* *إسرائيل** ترفض بناء جامعة* *عربية** في* *القدس**.*



*1985** - انتخاب* *ميخائيل غورباتشوف** أمينًا عاما للحزب*


*الشيوعي** في* *الاتحاد السوفيتي**.* 


*1988** -* *منتخب العراق لكرة القدم** يفوز* *بكأس الخليج* 


*1988** المقامة في* *المملكة العربية السعودية**.* 


*1990** - إجراء أول انتخابات حرة في* *ألمانيا الشرقية**.* 



*2004** - سلطة الحدائق* *الإسرائيلية** تهدم جزء من سور*

*مقبرة الرحمة** المحاذية* *للمسجد الأقصى** والتي تحوي*

*رفات قبور للصحابة والتابعين والعلماء المشهورين.* 


*2009** - أمير* *الكويت** الشيخ* *صباح الأحمد الصباح** يأمر بحل*

*مجلس الأمة** بعد إحتدام الصدام بين السلطتين التنفيذية*

*والتشريعية، وكان عمر هذا المجلس 295 يوم من تاريخ انتخابه.* 




*مواليد*


*1690** -* *كريستيان غولدباخ**، عالم* *رياضيات**ألماني**.* 


*1842** -* *مالارميه**، شاعر* *فرنسي**.* 



*1844** -* *ريمسكي كورساكوف**، موسيقي* *روسي**.* 



*1858** -* *رودولف ديزل**، مخترع* *ألماني**.* 



*1964** -* *يوكو كانو**، ملحنة* *يابانية**.* 



*1968** -* *شينيتشيرو ميكي**، ممثل أداء صوتي* *ياباني**.* 



*1970** -* *كوين لتيفا**، ممثلة* *أمريكية**.* 






*وفيات*


*1965** - الملك* *فاروق الأول**، آخر ملوك* *مصر*

*الرسميين من* *الأسرة العلوية**.* 



*1977** -* *ماريان نغوبي**، رئيس* *الكونغو**.* 



*1994** -* *يحيى شاهين**، ممثل* *مصري**.* 






*أعياد ومناسبات*


*يوم العلم** في* *أروبا**.* 


*عيد الأم** في* *نيجيريا**.*

----------


## اليمامة

*19مــــــــــارس*



*أحداث*


*1799** - جيش* *نابليون بونابرت** يحاصر مدينة* *عكا**.* 


*1877** - انعقاد أولى جلسات أول* *برلمان**عثماني**.* 



*1921** -* *عدلي يكن** يؤلف وزارته الأولى في* *مصر**.* 



*1949** - إعلان قيام* *جمهورية ألمانيا الديمقراطية الشعبية**.* 



*1962** - وقف إطلاق النار في* *الجزائر** بعد التوقيع على* *اتفاقيات إيفيان*



*1976** -* *ممدوح سالم** يؤلف وزارته الثانية في* *مصر**.* 



*1977** -* *اغتيال**روبرت نجواي** رئيس* *الكونغو برازافيل**.* 



*1978** - صدور* *قرار مجلس الأمن الدولي رقم 425** المتعلق*


*بجلاء* *إسرائيل** عن* *لبنان**.* 


*1989** - جلاء* *إسرائيل** من* *طابا** وإستلام* *مصر** لها بعد نزاع*


*دام حوالي 3 أعوام.* 


*1991** - البيجوم* *خالدة ضياء الرحمن** تصبح أول رئيسة وزراء في* *بنغلاديش**.* 



*1994** - المتأسلمون في* *الجزائر** يقتلون الصحفي*


*جمال بن زاغو** أمام منزله.* 


*2003** - اختيار* *محمود عباس** رئيسًا لوزراء* *السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية**.* 



*2009** - توجيه إتهام رسمي لرئيس* *إسرائيل** الأسبق* 


*موشيه كتساف** بتهم* *الاغتصاب**والتحرش الجنسي**.* 


*2010** - الرئيس* *المصري**محمد حسني مبارك** يصدر قرارًا بتعيين الدكتور* 


*أحمد الطيب**شيخًا للأزهر** خلفًا للشيخ الراحل* *محمد سيد طنطاوي**.* 






*مواليد*


*1812** -* *ديفيد ليفينغستون**، مستكشف* *إسكتلندي**.* 


*1821** -* *ريتشارد فرانسيس بيرتون**، مستشرق ومستكشف* *إنجليزي**.* 



*1860** -* *وليام جيننغز بريان**، وزير خارجية* *الولايات المتحدة**.* 



*1883** -* *ولتر هاوارث**، عالم* *كيمياء**بريطاني** حاصل على* 


*جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء** عام* *1937**.* 


*1900** -* *فردريك جوليو-كوري**، عالم* *فيزياء**فرنسي** حاصل على*


*جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء** عام* *1935**.* 


*1905** -* *ألبرت شبير**، مهندس معماري وسياسي* *ألماني**.* 



*1906** -* *أدولف أيخمان**، أحد مسؤولي* *الرايخ الثالث**.* 



*1937** -* *ايكون كرينز**، آخر رؤساء* *ألمانيا الشرقية**.* 



*1943** -* *ماريو مولينا**، عالم* *كيمياء**مكسيكي** حاصل على* 


*جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء** عام* *1995**.* 


*1947** -* *غلين كلوز**، ممثلة* *أمريكية**.* 



*1955** -* *بروس ويليس**، ممثل* *أمريكي**.* 



*1976** -* *ألساندرو نيستا**، لاعب* *كرة قدم**إيطالي**.* 



*1979** -* *إيفان ليوبيسيتش**، لاعب* *كرة مضرب**كرواتي**.* 



*كريستوس باتساتزوغلو**، لاعب* *كرة قدم**يوناني**.* 



*1981** -* *كولو توريه**، لاعب* *كرة قدم**إيفواري**.* 



*1982** -* *برادلي جونز**، لاعب* *كرة قدم**أسترالي**.* 








*وفيات*




*1930** -* *آرثر جيمس بلفور**، رئيس وزراء* *المملكة المتحدة*

*وصاحب* *وعد بلفور**.* 



*1950** -* *ولتر هاوارث**، عالم* *كيمياء**بريطاني** حاصل على*


*جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء** عام* *1937**.* 


*1977** -* *روبرت نجواي**، رئيس* *كونغو البرازافيل**.* 




*1987** -* *يوسف الخال**، شاعر وأديب* *لبناني**.* 



*لويس دي بروي**، عالم* *فيزياء**فرنسي** حاصل على*


*جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء** عام* *1929**.* 


*1997** -* *شكري سرحان**، ممثل* *مصري**.* 



*2008** -* *آرثر سي كلارك**، روائي ومخترع* *بريطاني**.* 





*أعياد ومناسبات*




*عيد تحرير* *طابا** في* *مصر**.* 


*مهرجان النار** في* *فالنسيا**.*

----------


## اليمامة

*20 مـــــــــارس*

* أحداث*

845 - ظهور الفايكنج على أبواب باريس. 

1800 - بدء ثورة القاهرة الثانية على الحملة الفرنسية،
 وأدى ذلك إلى أن يشن نابليون بونابرت معركة هيليوبوليس في مصر. 

1808 - ملك إسبانيا شارل الرابع يتنازل عن العرش. 

1809 - نابليون بونابرت ينتصر على النمساويين في ابسبرغ. 

1815 - نابليون بونابرت يعود إلى باريس من منفاه في جزيرة إلبا 
وبدأت بذلك فترة المائة يوم التي حاول خلالها إعاده بناء امبراطوريته. 

1929 - إنشاء جهاز بوليسي لمكافحة المخدرات في مصر، 
وكان أول جهاز من نوعه في الشرق العربي. 

1934 - تركيب أجهزة رادار جديدة في ميناء ألماني صنعها رودولف كونولد. 

1956 - فرنسا تمنح تونس الاستقلال الكامل ما عدا ميناء بنزرت. 

1973 - القوات العراقية تهاجك مركز الصامتة الحدودي الكويتي 
فيما يعرف بحادثة الصامتة. 

1977 - رئيسة وزراء الهند أنديرا غاندي تستقيل من منصبها 
بعد خسارتها الانتخابات النيابية. 

1986 - جاك شيراك يتولى رئاسة وزراء فرنسا. 

1995 - جماعة إرهابية دينية في اليابان تطلق غاز سام في نفق
 مترو العاصمة طوكيو يقتل 12 ويصيب 5000. 

1999 - برنار بيكار وبريان جونز ينجحان في الدوران حول الأرض 
ببالون من دون انقطاع في 20 يوم. 

2003 - بداية الحرب الأمريكية على العراق، والعد التنازلي للإطاحة 
بحكم صدام حسين. 

2007 - تنفيذ حكم الإعدام بنائب الرئيس العراقي الأسبق 
طه ياسين رمضان بعد إدانته بجرائم الإبادة الجماعية. 

2009 - الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما يوجة خطاب إلى القادة الإيرانيين 
بمناسبة رأس السنة الفارسية عرض عليهم فيه تجاوز النزاع المستمر 
منذ 30 عامًا، وإيران ترحب بالرسالة وتدعو لإصلاح أخطاء الولايات المتحدة السابقة. 


*مواليد*



1725 - السلطان عبد الحميد الأول، سلطان عثماني. 

1750 - مارتينوز فان ماروم، عالم فيزياء وكيمياء هولندي. 

1801 - نابليون الثاني، ملك فرنسا. 

1828 - هنريك إبسن، كاتب روائي مسرحي نرويجي. 

1869 - نيفيل تشمبرلن، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة. 

1885 - إيوجن هيريجل، فيلسوف ألماني. 

1890 - عبد الفتاح الشعشاعي، قارئ قرآن مصري. 

1907 - جميلة العلايلي، شاعرة وأديبة مصرية. 

1947 - الأمير الحسن بن طلال، ولي عهد الأردن من عام 1965 إلى 1999. 

1950 - ويليام هورت، ممثل أمريكي. 

1956 - كاترين أشتون، سياسية بريطانية. 

1957 - سبايك لي، ممثل ومخرج أمريكي. 

1958 - هولي هنتر، ممثلة أمريكية. 

1964 - نتاشا أطلس، مغنية مصرية. 

1984 - فرناندو توريس، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني. 

* وفيات*

842 - ألفونسو الثاني، ملك النمسا من 791 إلى 842. 

1413 - هنري الرابع، ملك إنجلترا. 

1617 - فرانسيسكو إغويلون، عالم رياضيات وفيزياء. 

1619 - ماتياس الثاني، إمبراطور روماني. 

1727 - إسحاق نيوتن، عالم رياضيات وفيزياء وفلكي إنجليزي وواضع قانون الجاذبية.

1925 - جورج كورزون، وزير خارجية المملكة المتحدة.. 

2002 - سامر بن صالح السويلم، مجاهد إسلامي ويلقب بخطاب. 

2007 - طه ياسين رمضان، نائب الرئيس العراقي في فترة حكم صدام حسين. 

2009 - عبد اللطيف الفيلالي، رئيس وزراء المغرب. 

*أعياد ومناسبات*



عيد الاستقلال في تونس. 

الاعتدال الربيعي. 

رأس السنة في التقويم الفارسي. 

عيد النوروز.

----------


## اليمامة

*21 مـــــــارس

أحداث



1550 - التوقيع على معاهدة إسطنبول بين الدولة العثمانية والدولة الصفوية. 

1857 - زلزال في طوكيو يؤدي إلة قتل حوالي 107 ألف شخص. 

1918 - وقف الهجوم الألماني بقيادة الجنرال إريك لودندورف 
في منطقة السوم في فرنسا. 


1921 - المجاعة تجبر الزعيم السوفيتي فلاديمير لينين 
على التراجع عن اقتصاد شيوعية الحرب. 


1935 - الشاه رضا بهلوي يصدر قرار قضي بتحول اسم دولة فارس إلى إيران. 

1961 - فرنسا والولايات المتحدة توقعان على اتفاق لبناء قمر صناعي مشترك. 

1965 - المجس رينجر 9 يطلق ويقوم بإرسال آلاف الصور الواضحة
 لسطح القمر وعددها 5814 صورة. 

1975 - إلغاء مركز الإمبراطور في إثيوبيا وقيام الجمهورية. 

1991 - اغتيال السياسي الهندي راجيف غاندي. 

2002 - ملك المغرب محمد السادس يعقد قرانه على سلمى بناني
 والتي أصبحت تلقب بالأميرة للا سلمى. 

 مواليد

1609 - جان الثاني كزميريز، ملك بولندا. 

1685 - يوهان سباستيان باخ، موسيقار ألماني. 

1768 - جون باتيست جوزيف فورييه، عالم رياضيات وفيزياء فرنسي. 

1806 - بنيتو بابلو، رئيس المكسيك. 

1884 - جورج بيركوف، عالم رياضيات أمريكي. 

1923 - نزار قباني، شاعر سوري. 

1941 - ديريك فريموت، رائد فضاء بلجيكي. 

1942 - علي عبد الله صالح، رئيس اليمن. 

1955 - فادي عبود، سياسي وصناعي لبناني. 

1957 - يوسف رزوقة، شاعر تونسي. 

1958 - غاري أولدمان، ممثل إنجليزي. 

1959 - نوبُو أويماتسو، ملحن ياباني. 

1962 - ماثيو برودريك، ممثل أمريكي. 

1963 - لارس إلستروب، لاعب كرة قدم دنماركي. 

1969 - علي دائي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إيراني. 

1974 - جمال مبارك، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي. 

1980 - رونالدينو، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي. 


وفيات

1941 - روبرت ليفمان، اقتصادي ألماني. 

1958 - سيريل كورنبلوث، كاتب قصص خيال علمي أمريكي. 

1991 - راجيف غاندي، سياسي هندي. 

 أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الاستقلال في ناميبيا. 
عيد الأم في الوطن العربي. 
اليوم العالمي للقضاء على التمييز العنصري. 
اليوم العالمي للشجرة. 
الاعتدال الربيعي. 
العيد القومي للشعب الكردي. 
يوم حقوق الإنسان في جنوب إفريقيا. 
اليوم الدولي للشعر. 
عيد نوروز في العراق. 
عيد الشباب في تونس. 
*

----------


## اليمامة

*22 مـــــــــارس*

* أحداث*



1895 - بدأ عرض أول فيلم سينمائي في باريس. 

1933 - الرئيس الأمريكي فرانكلين روزفلت يوقع قانونًا يسمح بموجبة
 ببيع النبيذ والجعة بصورة شرعية. 

1945 – تأسيس جامعة الدول العربية والتي تضم سبعة دول
 هي لبنان ومصر والسعودية واليمن والعراق والأردن وسوريا. 

1986 - إسبانيا تعلن اعترافها بمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية. 

2004 - المقاتلات الإسرائيلية تغتال الشيخ أحمد ياسين مؤسس
حركة حماس بعد أدائه صلاة الفجر في المسجد. 

2006 - منظمة إيتا الإنفصالية التابعة لإقليم الباسك 
تعلن وقف إطلاق النار مع إسبانيا. 

* مواليد*



1797 - فيلهلم الأول، أول قياصرة ألمانيا. 
1931 - وليام شاتنر، ممثل أمريكي. 
1940 - حسين فهمي، ممثل مصري. 
1969 - ديفيد نياثي، لاعب كرة قدم جنوب أفريقي. 

* وفيات*

2001 - ويليام هانا، منتج ورسام أمريكي للرسوم المتحركة. 
2004 - أحمد ياسين، مؤسس حركة حماس. 
2005 - كنزو تانغه، معماري ياباني. 
2007 - ألفت الأدلبي، كاتبة سورية. 
* أعياد ومناسبات*

اليوم العالمي للماء.

----------


## اليمامة

*23مـــــــــارس*

*أحداث*



625 - وقوع معركة أحد في المدينة المنورة بين المسلمين والكفار،
ومقتل حمزة بن عبد المطلب في المعركة على يد وحشي 
بأمر من هند بنت عتبة. 

1849 - وقوع معركة نوفارا بين إيطاليا والنمسا. 

1870 - إنشاء دار الكتب في القاهرة. 

1918 - ألمانيا تطلق بواسطة مدفع برتا أولى القذائف باتجاه باريس 
للمرة الأولى وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى. 

1919 - بينيتو موسوليني يؤسس حركة سياسية جديدة في إيطاليا. 

الطائرات الإنجليزية تقصف مدينتي أسيوط وديروط لمدة يومين 
وذلك ضمن أحداث ثورة 1919. 

1921 - الشيخ أحمد الجابر الصباح يتولى حكم الكويت. 

1925 - الملك فؤاد يحل مجلس النواب بعد 9 ساعات 
من انتخابه سعد زغلول رئيسًا. 

1933 - الرايخ الألماني يمنح الزعيم النازي أدولف هتلر 
سلطات مطلقة حتى عام 1937. 


1948 - عضوان بالتنظيم السري للإخوان المسلمون يغتالان 
المستشار أحمد الخازندار. 

1949 - لبنان وإسرائيل تتفقان على هدنة عسكرية. 

1950 - إنشاء المنظمة العالمية للأرصاد الجوية. 

1956 - استقلال باكستان بفضل جهود محمد علي جناح
والذي يعتبر مؤسس جمهورية باكستان. 

1965 - الولايات المتحدة تطلق سفينة الفضاء جيميني3 
والتي تحمل رجلين إلى الفضاء هما فيرغيل غريسوم وجون يونغ. 

1966 - بابا الفاتيكان يلتقي لأول مرة من 400 عام بأسقف كانتربري. 

1970 - بدء انعقاد المؤتمر الأول لوزراء خارجية الدول الإسلامية في جدة. 

1980 - البابا شنودة بطريرك الإسكندرية يقرر إلغاء 
الاحتفالات الرسمية بعيد الفصح. 

1983 - الرئيس الأمريكي رونالد ريغان يعلن بدء العمل في
الدفاع الاستراتيجي لحرب الكواكب بتكاليف تبلغ 44 مليار دولار. 

2004 - حركة حماس تعين خالد مشعل رئيسًا خلفًا للشيخ أحمد ياسين. 

2009 - اغتيال مساعد ممثل منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية في 
لبنان كمال مدحت وثلاثة من مرافقيه في انفجار عبوة ناسفة
زرعت على جانب الطريق في مدينة صيدا. 


*مواليد*

1699 - جون بارترام، مكتشف أمريكي ورائد في علم النبات. 
1749 - بيير لابلاس، عالم فيزياء ورياضيات فرنسي. 
1854 - ألفريد ميلنر، سياسي إنجليزي. 

1858 - لودنيج كويد، مؤرخ وسياسي ألماني حاصل على 
جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1927. 

1881 - روجه مارتين دو غار، كاتب روائي فرنسي 
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1937. 

1883 - الملك فيصل الأول، أول ملوك العراق. 

1900 - حسن فتحي، معماري مصري. 

1907 - دانيال بوفه، طبيب إيطالي وإختصاصي في العقاقير 
حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب لعام 1957. 

1912 - فيرنر فون براون، مصمم صواريخ أمريكي من أصل ألماني، 
ومن أبرز صانعي الصواريخ في ألمانيا النازية أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية. 

1937 - روبرت غالو، طبيب وباحث علمي أمريكي 

1943 - محمد محمد صادق الصدر، رجل دين شيعي. 

1954 - هيدِيوكي هوري، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني. 

1963 - ميتشيل، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إسباني. 

1968 - فيرناندو هييرو، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني. 

1976 - كيري روسل، ممثلة أمريكية. 

*وفيات*

625 - حمزة بن عبد المطلب، عم النبي محمد. 

1801 - الإمبراطور باول الأول، إمبراطور روسيا. 

1948 - أحمد الخازندار، قانوني مصري.
برديائييف، فيلسوف سوفيتي شيوعي.
1953 - راوول دوفي، رسام فرنسي. 

1958 - فلوريان زنانيكي، فيلسوف أمريكي. 

1961 - فالنتاين بوندارينكو، رائد فضاء. 

1969 - رودولف بانويتز، فيلسوف وكاتب ألماني. 

1972 - زكي المحاسني، أديب سوري. 

1992 - فريدريش فون هايك، اقتصادي ومنظر سياسي نمساوي / بريطاني. 

2009 - كمال مدحت، مساعد ممثل منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية في لبنان. 

*مناسبات وأعياد*

اليوم العالمي للأرصاد الجوية. 
العيد الوطني في باكستان. 
يوم الصداقة الهنغارية - البولندية.

----------


## اليمامة

كل سنة وأنتم والموضوع بخير 
انتهت السنة 
فى مثل هذا اليوم ..قمت بفتح هذا التوبيك " حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم "

لكم حرية ادراج ما تشاءون من مناسبات وتواريخ هنا ..

فى رعاية الله

----------


## الشاطر حسن

للرفع

 ::

----------


## اليمامة

> للرفع



هههههههه
كل دا رفعته لوحدك ؟
دى سنين وايام وليالى 

 :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*أنا كمان بطالب بالرفع ندى
وبشكر حسن ع المبادرة
وموش هسألكــ عن كسل اليومين دول ...*  :: 
*

*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

تفتكري نخصم منها كام يوم يالولي
ولا نخليها انذار وبس 

كنت دايما أحب أعرف اللي حصل في مثل هذا اليوم وأكيد ان شاء الله هايرجع أقوى من الأول

----------


## اليمامة

> *أنا كمان بطالب بالرفع ندى
> وبشكر حسن ع المبادرة
> وموش هسألكــ عن كسل اليومين دول ...* 
> *
> 
> *


ازيك يا هالة ..منورة حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم
انا سعيدة والله انكم فكرتونى بالموضوع دا 
بس انا عايزة اقول انى فضلت سنة بحالها أواليه وأسهر على راحته وارفع واجر فى الأيام والسنين والأحداث
وخلاص بقى لكل شىء نهاية ..يعنى السنة خلصت
اتممتها بالتمام والكمال 
هاعمل ايه تانى ؟
ارجعوا كدا لآخر مشاركة هتلاقونى قلت كل سنة وانتم طيبين ..السنة خلصت
وياريت اللى عنده دايما جديد ..احداث مستجده حصلت مثلا السنة اللى فاتت يدخل يكتبها 

أنا كنت بحب الموضوع دا والله لانى كنت بحس انى بقدم فيه شىء معرفى مهم 
بس السنة دارت ولفت وخلصت 


تحية شكر وتقدير

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> تفتكري نخصم منها كام يوم يالولي
> ولا نخليها انذار وبس 
> 
> كنت دايما أحب أعرف اللي حصل في مثل هذا اليوم وأكيد ان شاء الله هايرجع أقوى من الأول


أهلا يا حسن
يا سيدى انت لو عندك اى فكرة ممكن تضيف للموضوع دا وتتعلق بلغة الأحداث او الأرقام او اى شىء من هذا القبيل ..اقترح وانا مستعدة اتعاون فى اعادة انتاج او تدوير هذا الموضوع ..ايه رأيك ؟

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

بدأ حالة من الصمت الإعلامى والصحفى تأهبا لانتخابات الرئاسة المصرية التى تجرى لاول مرة فى تاريخ البلاد ..

----------


## اليمامة

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم الموافق 23 و24 مايو 2012 

بدء اولى انتخابات شعبية نزيهة لإختيار رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية فى التاريخ بعد خلع الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك بثورة 25 يناير ..

----------


## اليمامة

اليوم ..
24 يونيو 2012
اعلان محمد محمد مرسى العياط اول رئيس مدنى منتخب لجمهورية مصر العربية بعد ثورة 25 يناير 

ألف مبروك لمصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اليوم ..
> 24 يونيو 2012
> اعلان محمد محمد مرسى العياط اول رئيس مدنى منتخب لجمهورية مصر العربية بعد ثورة 25 يناير 
> 
> ألف مبروك لمصر


هذا يوم لن ينسى
1000 مبروك يا ندى
و1000 مبروك لمصر

----------

